# The NEW and IMPROVED 15K!



## Sapper PE LS

Because I was an ass and deleted everybody's hard work, and because it's the end of summer, and because studying is starting for those who need to start studying and will need a break.

Original game rules,

Post at least three characters, spaces don't count, don't post consecutively, so there must be another members posts between any two of yours.

Top of page wins, 10 thousandth poster wins.

Prizes will be something tangible and worth less than 10 bucks.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

You did what now?

EDIT: It doesn't look like my post count is gone.


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## testee

nuts I say!


----------



## maryannette

Woooo hoooooooooooooooo! I need to get to 10K.


----------



## blybrook PE

Alright! Another way to waste time during my last week at the office before moving to a new one!


----------



## Master slacker

Post


----------



## maryannette

I haven't wasted time since ... one of the early 10 K threads.


----------



## Master slacker

La la la


----------



## blybrook PE

And we're off


----------



## Dark Knight

And here we go.....


----------



## Flyer_PE

Friday afternoon surfing on my iPad post.


----------



## blybrook PE

working OT and not getting paid for it post...


----------



## maryannette

Well, I want to contribute posts that are not just mindless dribble.

I am not sure what to say ....

OK!

Post!


----------



## engineergurl

the thing about starting a new job.... it's difficult to participate in these things.... but here is my late night post


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Can somebody change the title of this thread?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Done.


----------



## engineergurl

dang it... all these dang moderators beat me to any sort of admin responsibility before I find the challenge... I'm never going to figure out how to be an admin


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Thanks Dex. EG, four simple words of instruction on being an ADMIN, "let DVINNY do it", and three slightly more complex words of instruction, "don't delete threads".


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Only reason I got promoted to mod was so it was easier to run the zombie games. It's since been upgraded to the whole site for simplicity purposes for RG.


----------



## engineergurl

he told me not to touch anything... I think i'm an admin for the sole purpose of preventing him from getting sued for discriminating against women...

(for all you newbs... we like to joke... I love RG... like not like I love my husband... but like I would love an older brother that had kids while I was still in high school which is awesome because you get to be an aunt while you are still young... but then you find out that you can't really afford all the stuff you are supposed to do in your new aunt position, so you just try to make up for it in every other way... )....


----------



## envirotex

What?


----------



## engineergurl

I cut my bangs with some rusty kitchen scissors

I screamed his name till the neighbors called the cops

I numbed the pain at the expensive of my liver... don't know what I did next, all I know is I couldn't stop

Word got around to the bar-flys and the Baptists

My momma's phone started ringing off the hook

I can hear her now sayin she ain't gonna have it, don't matter how you feel, it only matters how you look

Go and fix your make up

Girl it's just a break up

Run and hide your crazy

and start acting like a lady

Cause I raised ya better

Gotta keep it together

Even when you fall apart

This ain't my Momma's broken heart

Wish I could be a little less dramatic

Llike a Kennedy when camelot when down in flames

Leave it to me to be holding the matches

when the fire trucks show up and theres nobody left to blame

Can't get revenge and keep a spotless reputation

sometimes revenge is a choice you gotta make.....

My Momma came from a softer generation

where you get a grip and bite your lip

just to save a little face

Go and fix your make up

Girl it's just a break up

Run and hide your crazy

and start acting like a lady

Cause I raised ya better

Gotta keep it together

Even when you fall apart

This ain't my Momma's broken heart

powder your nose, paint your toes

line your lips and keep them closed

cross your knees and dot your i's

and never let them see you cry

Go and fix your make up

Girl it's just a break up

Run and hide your crazy

and start acting like a lady

Cause I raised ya better

Gotta keep it together

Even when you fall apart

This ain't my Momma's broken heart

Go and fix your make up

Girl it's just a break up

Run and hide your crazy

and start acting like a lady

Cause I raised ya better

Gotta keep it together

Even when you fall apart

This ain't my Momma's broken heart


----------



## engineergurl

you never need anything to post about for a 10k


----------



## maryannette

Coffee! mmmmmmmmm Saturday morning coffee is good.

What kind of boat, ngnrd?


----------



## Flyer_PE

Got to do some flying yesterday. With a little luck, I'll get to do some more Monday.


----------



## maryannette

Could I have 10% of the posts in this thread and get to 10K?


----------



## blybrook PE

Where theres a will, theres a way


----------



## maryannette

Game ON!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Morning


----------



## maryannette

Late morning!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I should probably take a shower...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I like coffee... And money


----------



## maryannette

I won't take a shower until I'm done with cleaning.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I showered last month and I've still got 15 days left in this month.


----------



## maryannette

pew


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Watching fantasy football analysis shows on ESPN


----------



## maryannette

I don't care anything about fantasy football.


----------



## cement

I have a fantasy about a world without fantasy football


----------



## maryannette

I have other fantasies!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

What do you mean?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

His account was deleted when he left a while back, and his join date and post count are forever lost.

I went through the same thing when RG deleted me a couple years ago for calling him a dumbass


----------



## maryannette

I want 10K!


----------



## envirotex

here's one for you.


----------



## maryannette

Got it. Thanks.


----------



## cement

Are we there yet?

Edit: TOP baby!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Chillin...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

This


----------



## Master slacker

Post


----------



## engineergurl

bacon


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Is my


----------



## maryannette

favorite breakfast meat!

Oh, can I talk about breakfast meat?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

attempt


----------



## Flyer_PE

On my way to bed post.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

to get


----------



## Sapper PE LS

my post


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Watching some Dr Who before bed...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

count up. And I'm spent.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Off to bed


----------



## maryannette

Great Sunday!


----------



## engineergurl

lazy rainy sunday.... but I got the food dehydrator going so maybe a little productive....


----------



## maryannette

Today Is Beautiful Here.


----------



## Flyer_PE

Lazy Sunday post. May go out and shoot some pop cans with my son's Daisy Red Ryder in a little while.


----------



## maryannette

Cooking


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Keeps threatening to rain, keeps being nothing more than a sprinkle. Finishing up a book in the meantime, might start the next one.


----------



## maryannette

Pasta


----------



## frazil

It's going to take me 2 months, if ever, to unpack this house. I'm starting to get comfortable surrounded by boxes.


----------



## Master slacker

Post


----------



## engineergurl

Duck Commander.... nice


----------



## maryannette

Goodnight Post


----------



## engineergurl

goofing off on the internet post


----------



## maryannette

Morning.


----------



## envirotex

wood.


----------



## Master slacker

in this thread


----------



## blybrook PE

can't believe it's monday post


----------



## knight1fox3

toasties?


----------



## blybrook PE

wish it was toasties


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Sapper said:


> Thanks Dex. EG, four simple words of instruction on being an ADMIN, "let DVINNY do it", and three slightly more complex words of instruction, "don't delete threads".




And don't call RG a dumba$$.


----------



## Master slacker

all up in this bitch


----------



## Dark Knight

http://wntk.com/wp_news/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/89.png


----------



## blybrook PE

And another


----------



## Dark Knight




----------



## cement

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAL!!!


----------



## blybrook PE

Not another one!


----------



## maryannette

Busy day.


----------



## Road Guy

Long day.. Not very busy though.....


----------



## blybrook PE

I think the most productive thing I've done all day is to pack my reference materials for clearing out my current office...


----------



## maryannette

Tomorrow is another day!


----------



## blybrook PE

yep, I may even move the crates out to the truck tomorrow


----------



## maryannette

This is the first full week I'll work in months. 5 DAYS!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Capt Worley PE said:


> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Dex. EG, four simple words of instruction on being an ADMIN, "let DVINNY do it", and three slightly more complex words of instruction, "don't delete threads".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And don't call RG a dumba$$.
Click to expand...

Or if you do, just hope it isn't on a day when Dunkin Donuts is out of coffee.


----------



## maryannette

Don't call him anything.


----------



## Flyer_PE

Monday evening post. Did some flying today. Nice greaser of a landing with a gusting cross-wind. Pretty nice way to end a flight.

These were parked on the ramp around the corner from my hangar.


----------



## maryannette

Cool


----------



## engineergurl

Happy Tuesday post...


----------



## envirotex

let's get to friday!


----------



## maryannette

Let's Take One Day At A Time.


----------



## blybrook PE

I could live with it being friday...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Still trying to wake up...


----------



## blybrook PE

caffeine is my friend today


----------



## engineergurl

post lunch post


----------



## blybrook PE

mmm, lunch


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

sounds like a plan. PB&amp;J time!!


----------



## engineergurl

Peanut Butter, Jelly with a baseball bat?


----------



## maryannette

Afternoon


----------



## knight1fox3

Is it Friday yet post?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I'm not done recovering from last weekend. I'm not sure I could survive another weekend right now...


----------



## cement

Monster is my crutch today


----------



## blybrook PE

I'm ready for it to be friday!


----------



## envirotex

Ugh. Tuesday, why are you taunting me?


----------



## engineergurl

Am I seeing double?


----------



## Master slacker

testees testees 1... 2... 3?


----------



## blybrook PE

YEP, double vision is a sign of not enough booze to get through the morning routine...


----------



## knight1fox3

Headed for home post.


----------



## Dark Knight




----------



## maryannette

Watching The Sunset Post.


----------



## engineergurl

ready for the weekend post


----------



## maryannette

Tomorrow is Wednesday. We should not wish away Tuesdays and Wednesdays and Thursdays. They could be good days, too.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Let me know when that happens...


----------



## engineergurl

but this weekend is a special weekend and I'm looking forward to it...


----------



## maryannette

It will be worth the wait.


----------



## knight1fox3

Jimmy Buffet this weekend post....


----------



## engineergurl

good night moon post


----------



## TouchDown

sad panda

no night-time shenanigans


----------



## maryannette

Morning.


----------



## TouchDown

Good Morning Mary. I've missed hearing your daily uplifting positive attitude.


----------



## Dark Knight




----------



## engineergurl

Guess what day it is.... anybody, come on... what day is it...


----------



## envirotex

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9GGKPEPZuKc

It's Hump Day.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Wha-what!!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I think I will spend today working on my fantasy football draft strategy...


----------



## blybrook PE

morning post


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

lunch time


----------



## maryannette

Aaaaw! Thanks TD.


----------



## knight1fox3

Homemade spaghetti sauce simmering in the crock-pot at home. Crock-pot meals rock! No cooking when you get home.


----------



## blybrook PE

Mmm, crock pot meals. Making me hungry thinking about what to prep next...


----------



## envirotex

Thinking about trying this one...

http://www.myrecipes.com/recipe/chicken-enchilada-stack-50400000124255/


----------



## Supe

That looks really good. The GF does something very similar in the oven she refers to as a Taco Bake, and it's one of the few things she cooks that I can stomach.


----------



## knight1fox3

Might as well get a ToP out of this...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Boo Double posting.

Real ToP...

:bananalama:


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## blybrook PE

Pre-lunch post


----------



## knight1fox3

Dexman PE said:


> Boo Double posting.
> 
> Real ToP...
> 
> :bananalama:


Someone had to get this thing going....


----------



## envirotex

afternoon post in here.


----------



## blybrook PE

Where's the newb's?


----------



## knight1fox3

^ they only come out at night.......mostly...


----------



## maryannette

Hello. Pizza tonight! (Homemade and a little healthier than take out.)


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

No clue what's for dinner yet. Probably won't know until we start cooking...


----------



## Master slacker

post


----------



## maryannette

I made a pork roast in the crock pot yesterday. It was awesome.


----------



## blybrook PE

Making sloppy joes tonight I reckon.


----------



## maryannette

Sloppy!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

There must have been an update with something out there that now requires a Windows Security log-in to access anything on eb.com. I just hit the X and proceed, but it gets really annoying to close that out everytime I click a thread...


----------



## TouchDown

where's that farking camel when you need him?

"Janet, Janet, what day is it Janet?"


----------



## blybrook PE

Dex, you might have a bug. I don't see that at all through Chrome on my PC's.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Closed IE, reopened it, no problem now...


----------



## maryannette

It's the end of HUMPDAY!

It's the end of HUMPDAY!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Nevermind, its back again. The popup has something to do with tapatalk...


----------



## maryannette

Margarita!


----------



## maryannette

^ Must be west coast.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

waiting at work for Mrs Dex to come pick me up. The bad thing about car-pooling is that you have to wait for everyone else to finish before you can go home...


----------



## maryannette

Almost ready for bed.


----------



## TouchDown

sonofagun

beer is out

what to do, what to do


----------



## maryannette

POST!


----------



## TouchDown

boom shakalaka


----------



## maryannette

BOOM


----------



## TouchDown

I can't get enough of these guys

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-4QE5j5yIYo

Trying to remember how do do the embed. Test.


----------



## blybrook PE

Dex, there was a recent tapatalk update that was released. It might be causing the IE issues. I don't have any issues using tapatalk directly or Chrome on the PC.


----------



## TouchDown

chrome. ad block.

best browser that I have had success with "staying" fast...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I will try to post a screenshot when I get back to my work computer. It's not a pop-up, it's some sort of security log-in. I have something similar for my company intranet access...

I like this song, plus the lead singer is hot!


----------



## TouchDown

ooooooooooooh. that's good. have not heard that one.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

She has quite a few good songs on youtube


----------



## YMZ PE

Ooh, good song.


----------



## maryannette

Morning. It's A Good Day.


----------



## TouchDown

Here we gooooooooooooooooooooooo.


----------



## Master slacker

in this thread


----------



## TouchDown

coffee in hand


----------



## maryannette

Coffee Gone.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Get more coffee. We will need a lot of it.


----------



## Supe

About to get rid of a lot of unsweet tea. In the toilet.


----------



## engineergurl

morning is half gone and I'm not sure where it went


----------



## envirotex

Listening to ZZ Ward full blast yesterday on the way to work...


----------



## maryannette

I Do Not Know Z Z Ward.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

maryannette said:


> I Do Not Know Z Z Ward.


It's the music video I posted earlier on this page...


----------



## knight1fox3

Got my morning tea.



Dexman PE said:


> *Closed IE*


Found both your problem and the solution all at the same time. 



TouchDown said:


> chrome. ad block.
> 
> best browser that I have had success with "staying" fast...


Firefox is its equivalent.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Unfortunately, while I'm at work my only options to visit eb.com is via either IE or my android cellphone...


----------



## knight1fox3

^ You could also try adding EB.com to your "trusted zone" in your internet option settings.

Actual ToP!

:bananalama:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

It's not doing it this morning, but if it does I may just do that.


----------



## envirotex

sunny and hot


----------



## engineergurl

One should not wear blue colored underware under a light pink skirt... just saying.


----------



## maryannette

I'm Only On My Droid At Work. The SwypingDoesn'tWorkWell.


----------



## Dark Knight

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...

Is it Friday yet? The last two weeks have been miserable. I do not know why engineers let "politicians" make engineering decisions. And by politicians I mean people with degrees in engineering that are not engineers at all but suckers. Am I making any sense?


----------



## blybrook PE

morning post... gonna be a LONG day


----------



## maryannette

Worst Part Of The Day Is Over.


----------



## blybrook PE

Yep, the one where I got outta bed..,


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

hit the snooze button one more time...


----------



## TouchDown

ugh


----------



## snickerd3

TouchDown said:


> ugh


same here


----------



## knight1fox3

Beer-thirty yet?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

It's beer-thirty somewhere, and that works for me


----------



## knight1fox3

This Sat. it will be 5 o'clock somewhere....with Jimmy Buffet at Alpine Valley. 

EDIT: Post count 4000!!!! :multiplespotting:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

My Saturday includes a Movie Car car show...


----------



## knight1fox3

Is that yours up front? I was going to say no Delorean = invalid car show. However, if there is a land speeder from SW there, car show validated.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Yep, that's mine. One of the club's founders had a Delorean, but had to sell due to personal reasons. We've tried to recruit a few others, but they don't seem very interested...


----------



## maryannette

Thursday is on the easy side, now.


----------



## Dark Knight

2


----------



## maryannette

knight1fox3 said:


> This Sat. it will be 5 o'clock somewhere....with Jimmy Buffet at Alpine Valley.


I saw Jimmy Buffett in 1978. I was a wee child.


----------



## engineergurl

finally home from work post


----------



## maryannette

Are we there yet? Any predictions on when this will be 10K?


----------



## blybrook PE

finally able to get back on here.... Been one of those days... The 10k will probably be sometime next year; maybe when the April results get released


----------



## maryannette

I think it will be 10K in 2013.


----------



## TouchDown

whazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzup?


----------



## maryannette

I'm up, but not for long. Good night!


----------



## engineergurl

agreed... it's about bed time...


----------



## maryannette

OK. post. goodnight for real.


----------



## blybrook PE

Night ya East coasters...


----------



## engineergurl

I am actually trying to stay awake for a phone call to someone in Alaska, but I don't think I am going to make it to their quitting time...


----------



## TouchDown

how many more hours?


----------



## blybrook PE

I've been off da clock for over an hour EG. Unless its a mine or slope worker; u shoulda had yer call by now. IIRC, they have shift change in about an hour


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Gotta get my post count up


----------



## TouchDown

post pad


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Lets do some epic spamming, the kind of legends


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Post bored post


----------



## TouchDown

here we go


----------



## Sapper PE LS

There we went


----------



## TouchDown

woot







edit -good night all


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Night


----------



## envirotex

here's one more


----------



## engineergurl

blybrook PE said:


> I've been off da clock for over an hour EG. Unless its a mine or slope worker; u shoulda had yer call by now. IIRC, they have shift change in about an hour


He has to wait for all the students to finish and leave, normally calls me when he gets back to the hotel... of course I got my phone call at 10:00 my time, and am now wide awake... ugh...my alarm will be going off in about 5 1/2 hours...


----------



## envirotex

get started on that book you've been trying to read. works every time.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

trying to get the kids to bed...


----------



## maryannette

Morning. Friday!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Waiting for the vanpool post


----------



## Flyer_PE

Friday morning lusone:

Edit:

TOP!!

:bananalama:


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Don't forget to edit your post Flyer, cuz you got top!


----------



## Flyer_PE

^Didn't even notice. I hit the post button and walked away from the computer.


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## maryannette

Friday!


----------



## engineergurl

payday friday!


----------



## snickerd3

pay day was yesterday for me


----------



## snickerd3

engineergurl said:


> payday friday!


spend it wisely ;-)


----------



## knight1fox3

Are we there yet?


----------



## envirotex

not even close


----------



## maryannette

five Guys Lunch


----------



## envirotex

another one for the count


----------



## maryannette

Mmmmmmmmm


----------



## knight1fox3

Sushi for lunch...


----------



## maryannette

Yuk


----------



## engineergurl

snickerd3 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> payday friday!
> 
> 
> 
> spend it wisely ;-)
Click to expand...

unfortunatly, this being a temporary assignment, it won't really get spent. My bills are paid for this month already, so I was going to take $100 and purchase a few key wardrobe items and then put the rest of it into my buffer account


----------



## blybrook PE

Last day at my old job!

FRIDAY!!!


----------



## snickerd3

engineergurl said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> payday friday!
> 
> 
> 
> spend it wisely ;-)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> unfortunatly, this being a temporary assignment, it won't really get spent. My bills are paid for this month already, so I was going to take $100 and purchase a few key wardrobe items and then put the rest of it into my buffer account
Click to expand...

i think that qualifies as spending wisely. even saving is spending in a way as you are doing something with it.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Finally done with meetings for the morning. Time for lunch


----------



## envirotex

meat loaf sandwich.


----------



## snickerd3

^sounds yummy I need to make that soon...or stuffed peppers.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

My wife makes a variation of stuffed peppers: They are essentially bunless philly cheese steaks. Soo yummy and very simple to make.


----------



## Flyer_PE

After lunch and tired of working this week post.


----------



## engineergurl

everyone is out of the office but me post...


----------



## blybrook PE

Ready fer 5 o'clock


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## knight1fox3

Flyer_PE said:


> After lunch and tired of working this week post.


+10


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I've got a crap on deck that could choke a donkey!

BRB...


----------



## blybrook PE

reviewing drawings post...


----------



## engineergurl

blybrook PE said:


> Ready fer 5 o'clock




oh heck no, I get off at 4:30... only 45 minutes left!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Outta here in just a little over 2 hours...


----------



## maryannette

Weekend!


----------



## knight1fox3

^ Margaritas?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

T-minus 45 minutes to go home...


----------



## maryannette

knight1fox3 said:


> ^ Margaritas?




You got that right!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

ngnrd - PE said:


> It finally stopped raining... now the sun is blinding. I can't even read my computer screen. How am I supposed to work in these conditions?


You don't. You log off the computer, get in your car, drive to the nearest CAB supplier, and imbibe appropriately.


----------



## knight1fox3

Beer in the fridge is calling. Motivation -10


----------



## blybrook PE

motivation isn't there right now. Have 2 projects to get out the door now before I leave this company for good... I am leaving by 5pm!


----------



## TouchDown

Gluten Free beer. Not quite as good as leaded - but Redbridge is not a bad ale.


----------



## maryannette

Eating cereal.


----------



## blybrook PE

about to blow this pop stand


----------



## maryannette

Ease on out.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

TouchDown said:


> Gluten Free beer. Not quite as good as leaded - but Redbridge is not a bad ale.




The sorghum makes it a little too sweet for my taste.


----------



## maryannette

I prefer Margaritas.


----------



## TouchDown

Yeah, I haven't been able to stomach tequila after my 21st birthday. THought I was gonna die.

The sorghum does make it a sweet beer, which I like. I used to enjoy like a dark / red - Killians type of beer, or even a good hoppy wheat.

Then my joints acted like I was 80 and changing my diet seemed to help, so I'm about a year into "avoiding" gluten and I don't miss it... I miss beer.


----------



## maryannette

We just had a bad storm. "_Complete Signal Loss"_


----------



## engineergurl

TouchDown said:


> Yeah, I haven't been able to stomach tequila after my 21st birthday. THought I was gonna die.
> 
> The sorghum does make it a sweet beer, which I like. I used to enjoy like a dark / red - Killians type of beer, or even a good hoppy wheat.
> 
> Then my joints acted like I was 80 and changing my diet seemed to help, so I'm about a year into "avoiding" gluten and I don't miss it... I miss beer.




we need to discuss some meals... I aim for gluten free as much as possible

Edit: top!!!!


----------



## Flyer_PE

Taking the dog out to water the plant or tree of his choice post


----------



## engineergurl

kinda bored


----------



## knight1fox3

engineergurl said:


> TouchDown said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I haven't been able to stomach tequila after my 21st birthday. THought I was gonna die.
> 
> The sorghum does make it a sweet beer, which I like. I used to enjoy like a dark / red - Killians type of beer, or even a good hoppy wheat.
> 
> Then my joints acted like I was 80 and changing my diet seemed to help, so I'm about a year into "avoiding" gluten and I don't miss it... I miss beer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we need to discuss some meals... I aim for gluten free as much as possible
> 
> Edit: top!!!!
Click to expand...

Why? Balance is everything. Just ask Mr. Atkins...LOL


----------



## engineergurl

finding food then going to bed.... drunk... what a friday


----------



## maryannette

It's *SATUUURRDAY*!!!

*saturday *

*SAAAAAAATT-urday *

*yes yes SAT-UR-DAY  *


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

&lt;snooze&gt;


----------



## maryannette

Morning


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

.&lt;snooze&gt; again


----------



## maryannette

Everybody must be busy today.


----------



## Flyer_PE

Spent the morning cleaning bugs off the front of the plane. Afternoon was spent cleaning Mrs. Flyer's Jeep. Time to flop on the couch for a while.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Went to a car show this afternoon, got home in time to watch the NASCAR race


----------



## maryannette

We got some work done on the house today. We're alternating between Bristol and John Wayne.


----------



## TouchDown

we're alternating between Rams, Chiefs, Cardinals, and Bristol.

The remote may die tonight.


----------



## maryannette

I just had a little chocolate ice cream.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Stupid new antenna only gets us Bristol...


----------



## maryannette

Eat ice cream. It will make you feel better.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I dont want to go to the store


----------



## maryannette

Well, it was in my freezer, so it was easy. It made me sleepy, though. Good nightl


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Have a good evening


----------



## maryannette

Morning!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

good morning


----------



## maryannette

Good afternoon.


----------



## envirotex

Yep. First day of school tomorrow though. Not ready for summer to end.


----------



## maryannette

I know. It doesn't seem like it should be labor day in a week.


----------



## knight1fox3

Sun. night football post.


----------



## blybrook PE

Mornin post. Feels kinda weird not having to go to the office.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

You could go to the office for me. I'm sure I could find a way to occupy myself at home...


----------



## engineergurl

holy Monday is flying by today! I feel like I just got here and it's already the afternoon...


----------



## snickerd3

^ i like those kind of days!


----------



## knight1fox3

Agreed.


----------



## engineergurl

It is kind of nice, however the last two hours of the afternoon will probably drag by just because the early part of my day seemed to go by so fast.


----------



## Master slacker

post


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

What to do this afternoon... Do I update my fantasy football draft cheat sheets, or do I take a nap? I should probably get some work done somewhere in there too...


----------



## engineergurl

or else the commute home will seem to take forever


----------



## knight1fox3

Did you know some owls aren't that wise???


----------



## engineergurl

Who?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

You've met her like 3 times.


----------



## maryannette

First post of the day!!!!


----------



## Jabert

I should study instead of lookin in shoot dah breeze forum


----------



## maryannette

Morning.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I really need to find a way to motivate myself. Too many unmotivated days in a row could lead to bad things...


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Toasted posts


----------



## knight1fox3

Bacon


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

hookers and blow?


----------



## engineergurl

Why come you ain't got no tattoo?


----------



## knight1fox3

And ToP!

:bananalama:


----------



## engineergurl

Plus one post


----------



## maryannette

Good Tuesday evening!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

At the park while my son plays kickball with his future classmates


----------



## engineergurl

Hollywood game night.. lol


----------



## maryannette

Morning.


----------



## engineergurl

Sun is starting to peak over the tree line


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

That kid is BACK ON THE ESCALATOR!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

Eateries that operate within the designated square downstairs count as food court. Anything outside, of said designated sqaure, is considered an autonomous unit for mid-mall snacking.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Too little, too late.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

Dexman PE said:


> That kid is BACK ON THE ESCALATOR!!!




That's criminal.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

not a middle post either


----------



## mudpuppy

post lawn mowing post


----------



## maryannette

Hump DAY!


----------



## envirotex

thank gawd.


----------



## engineergurl

Bacon.


----------



## blybrook PE

BACON!!!

Made the drive to Anchorage yesterday, fun times.


----------



## knight1fox3

&lt;------could go for some bacon right about now.

Although Irish nachos are in my future before volleyball tonight.


----------



## engineergurl

tunafish


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Mexican food for lunch today. This ought to make tonights fantasy football draft at my friend's house interesting...


----------



## maryannette

Hello, eb-ers!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hi Mary :wave2:


----------



## maryannette

hello!


----------



## envirotex

I am worn out. 650 miles driving plus at least 8hrs office time over the past three days.

Hard to find time to spam eb.


----------



## blybrook PE

I know the feeling Tex! Boxed everything in my house, moved it into a connex, cleaned like a madman and then drove to Anchorage... Spamming, whats that?


----------



## maryannette

sun setting


----------



## blybrook PE

Foggy


----------



## envirotex

dark


----------



## maryannette

Too late for me to be awake. Good night.


----------



## blybrook PE

Night. Still early here. Time fer another movie.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Up early slept well post


----------



## maryannette

Slept late and well. Good morning, everybody! I hope y'all have a great day!


----------



## cement

red sunrise here


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Welcome to the Friday filled with meetings from hell...


----------



## engineergurl

apparently, my morning flew by because it's nearly lunch time


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Dexman PE said:


> Welcome to the Friday filled with meetings from hell...


First meeting only lasted 15 minutes. 2nd one just got cancelled. This leaves only one more on the calendar...


----------



## blybrook PE

Mornin post


----------



## snickerd3

its friday and i have no motivation to do much today.


----------



## envirotex

indeed.

plus no one is in the office today...


----------



## engineergurl

T minus 2.5 hours until the weekend is in effect


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Too busy doing an analysis of last night's fantasy draft to get any work done today.


----------



## envirotex

still working. ready for FNL


----------



## blybrook PE

Off to the animal park, again. First try resulted in hauling the g/f's truck back to the shop for continuing transmission problems. Only made it 11miles before it overheated again


----------



## envirotex

another


----------



## blybrook PE

And another. On da road again...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Taking sap juniorette in a walk through the new hood


----------



## blybrook PE

Walking around Bird Point.


----------



## engineergurl

Ummmm... huh?

Oh you like your chicken fried... with bacon...ME TOO.


----------



## blybrook PE

Mmm. BACON. breakfast of champions

TOP


----------



## Sapper PE LS

At playground with daughter post


----------



## engineergurl

Chicken and waffles post


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Need more spam threads


----------



## Flyer_PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## cement

Spam


----------



## envirotex

and eggs for Saturday breakfast.


----------



## Flyer_PE

I just had a bowl of cereal. Will be trying out the new grill this afternoon though.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Heard a truck driver tell another truck driver that he had to "squeeze out some chunkies" as he walked into the rest room. I nearly barfed. I mean, really, who actually says shit like that when you're in a public place.


----------



## blybrook PE

Mornin spam

Sap, thats better than droppin da kids off at da pool...


----------



## Flyer_PE

Sapper said:


> Heard a truck driver tell another truck driver that he had to "squeeze out some chunkies" as he walked into the rest room. I nearly barfed. I mean, really, who actually says shit like that when you're in a public place.




It would appear that at least a partial answer to that question would be truck drivers.


----------



## blybrook PE

And another


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Squeezed out some chunkies earlier, now at Home Dough Blow getting white electrical outlets to match the room we painted instead of the ugly 70's brown outlets that used to match the wood panelling.


----------



## blybrook PE

Was at lewds getting plumbing fittings to hang a second shower head as the original is too friggin low for my frame.


----------



## maryannette

Very busy weekend post.


----------



## Flyer_PE

Drove three new pickups today. Chevy, Ford, and Ram. Liked the Ram but it's too damn tall for the garage. Leaning heavily toward the Ford.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Neighbor has an F-150. He really likes it. But then again, it's a Ford...


----------



## cement

love them fords


----------



## engineergurl

GM makes cars, Fords make trucks, Jeep make Jeeps (and yes I know that is chrysler)


----------



## Sapper PE LS

As I was intrigued by the truck driver's crude jargon, I have been thinking of my own clever euphemism, and here is what I've come up with. I call it going green, when its hue isnt true. When it comes out in squirts, I'm ejecting my deserts. When it's hard and lumpy, that there's called a grumpy. And when it's soft and mushy, it's an easy pushy. But most of the time instead of taking a deuce, I'd prefer to exclaim that I'm draining my caboose.

Edit: this shit is copywrit, and I reserve all rights.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I prefer to just say I'm just taking a conference call in my office.

My office: where I do my business

Conference call: playing games on my cellphone.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I tender a change, strike through easy and enter cushy. Cushy pushy, that has a nice ring to it.


----------



## blybrook PE

Night post


----------



## engineergurl

Morning post


----------



## Flyer_PE

Another morning post.


----------



## maryannette

you Need A Trailer Hitch Toilet Seat.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

mornin


----------



## blybrook PE

The trailer hitch crappers aren't that great. One should have a luggable-loo on a 5 gallon bucket


----------



## engineergurl

the 5 gallon bucket... you can slide a roll of tp on the handle, add on a toilet seat, and use a garbage bag as a liner... home made latrine


----------



## blybrook PE

Evenin post. Not about da crapper!


----------



## maryannette

Morning!


----------



## engineergurl

Morning Mary and the rest of EB.com


----------



## maryannette

Hey, eg.


----------



## blybrook PE

Mornin EG. Enjoyin da holiday?


----------



## envirotex

Yay! Day 3 of the weekend!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Who?


----------



## blybrook PE

What?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

When?


----------



## cement

Which?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Unpacking... Ugh


----------



## blybrook PE

Where?


----------



## Road Guy

Weekend went by all too soon


----------



## blybrook PE

Oh yeah. Dats fer sure....


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

And I still havent started cleaning the garage like I wanted to.

Oh well, might was well grab a beer anyways...


----------



## blybrook PE

Don't all good home improvement projects start out that way?


----------



## maryannette

What a WEEKEND!!!


----------



## blybrook PE

Agreed, I can only hope fer several more like it.


----------



## maryannette

To work tomorrow!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Boo


----------



## cement

But it's a 4 day week!


----------



## blybrook PE

Short weeks can be fun...

Edit - TOP!


----------



## Road Guy

Only nine more days in this extended stay hotel


----------



## envirotex

almost tuesday already!


----------



## blybrook PE

Start of the work week tmrw. Gotta lot o paperwork to attack...


----------



## maryannette

Morning.


----------



## blybrook PE

Its too early to be getting up...


----------



## envirotex

post


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

bleh.


----------



## knight1fox3

Bleh x 2


----------



## maryannette

Be Happy!!!


----------



## engineergurl

I'm HAPPY!


----------



## knight1fox3

Afternoon post.


----------



## engineergurl

25 hours of work left for the week...


----------



## cement

waiting...


----------



## maryannette

Good Evening.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Long day


----------



## Flyer_PE

My kid has already brought me my first head cold for the school year. I should start buying Nyquil by the case.


----------



## maryannette

Happy.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I wish I had my children's energy levels, and I wish they were as tired as I am at 10pm. 4:30 comes awfully early, but I'm starting to get rid of my belly so I will keep waking early.


----------



## blybrook PE

Long day, but tomorrows another day...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Yep, a fresh new day all ripe with promise and potential, served with a piping hot pot of coffee and three gin tonics to cap it off.


----------



## engineergurl

it sort of stinks that if you are a good project manager... you work yourself right out of a job

Happy Hump Day everyone!


----------



## knight1fox3

Another day...


----------



## snickerd3

another dollar....i could use some of those actually


----------



## blybrook PE

SSDD


----------



## engineergurl

^^ I haven't read that book in forever...


----------



## blybrook PE

Just finished the recently expanded dark tower series. Reading the long walk now.


----------



## engineergurl

the hubby ruined the dark tower series for me...


----------



## maryannette

Humpty Dumpty?


----------



## engineergurl

sat on a wall?


----------



## envirotex

i heard he had a great fall..


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Then the king deployed the cavalry


----------



## Flyer_PE

I heard the efforts for rehab were problematic...


----------



## engineergurl

yeah, he was pretty much scrambled


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Did it at least happen outdoors? I mean, it's hard not to feel sorry for the poor bastard who has to clean it up...


----------



## engineergurl

yeah, I think if cav was called it was probably outside....


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Imagine cleaning up the mess if the cavalry was indoors...


----------



## engineergurl

scrambled eggs would be the least of the problem


----------



## envirotex

breakfast for dinner sounds good


----------



## engineergurl

I think that is what we are actually scheduled to have...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

My son would eat cereal for every meal of the day/week if he could


----------



## engineergurl

coco puffs....


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Life. or Apple Jacks.


----------



## knight1fox3

Boo berry...


----------



## envirotex

cheerios


----------



## blybrook PE

Twix


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Raisin bran


----------



## snickerd3

i don't have a go to cereal. Whatever strikes my fancy that day at the store is what I get.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Any cereal that comes with marshmallows is just gross.


----------



## maryannette

I will have pork roast and sweet potatoes. yummmmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## engineergurl

I like golden Grahams with Hershey chocolate syrup on top

Ha ha ha edit top


----------



## blybrook PE

Left overs again, crock pot chicken bake with brown rice noodles.


----------



## envirotex

homemade naan bread pizzas...this is the dinner thread, right?

plus three glasses of wine. see you in another thread soon.


----------



## blybrook PE

Only 3 glasses?


----------



## envirotex

drinking water now. have to be at work early...


----------



## maryannette

Morning!


----------



## engineergurl

The sun is shining!


----------



## knight1fox3

Pre New Orleans post...


----------



## envirotex

pre-meeting post


----------



## engineergurl

post lunch post


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

bleh


----------



## envirotex

indeed


----------



## engineergurl

Someone just threw an empty PBR can at my office window.


----------



## Jabert

Traveling when I should be studying


----------



## engineergurl

was that a random thought?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Most of what we post is random...


----------



## engineergurl

Oh.... well...

it's 40 below and I don't give a puck, got a heater in my truck and it's off to the rodeo


----------



## maryannette

I hope everyone had a wonderful Thursday. May your Friday be better and your weekend be fantastic!


----------



## cement

prediction on thread completion: February 4, 2014.


----------



## envirotex

what forecast model did you use?


----------



## Road Guy

But that will still probably be before Obama makes an actual decision about Syria...


----------



## maryannette

It will not last until 2014.


----------



## blybrook PE

Oh, it could. It really could


----------



## engineergurl

no the speed of these things increases exponentially with the consumption of alcohol...


----------



## Road Guy

Bump


----------



## engineergurl

how come you don't got no emoticon? in your bump post?


----------



## blybrook PE

Prolly usin one of these smart phone thingies. They don't do da emoticons well.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

We need a good old fashioned spam fest


----------



## blybrook PE

Agreed


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Well it's midnight here but I can probably do a couple hundred posts with ya if you move fast


----------



## blybrook PE

LOL, had to get to a better computer


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Ah well, I ran out of steam quickly anyway


----------



## blybrook PE

LOL; if'n yer dealing with a new day after a long day; that's to be expected. Went and got laundry going myself.


----------



## maryannette

It's Friday. Hope You Have A Great Day!


----------



## engineergurl

Happy Friday post!


----------



## Road Guy

I think using tapatalk it doesn't add them?


----------



## cement

Test bump


----------



## engineergurl

bumpity bump bump.....

one, two, one, two chicken bar-b-que


----------



## Sapper PE LS

God I'm tired this morning. Missed the van and had to drive myself, so far Friday isn't starting out so hot.


----------



## engineergurl

my pc is really starting to annoy me this morning....


----------



## blybrook PE

Fire drill this morning. Glad I'm on the third floor and not the 6th.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

sheeeeoooooot boss, it'sh millah time. See ya'll later.


----------



## blybrook PE

Am outta here in an hour; then its off to sunny Fbx fer the evening.


----------



## engineergurl

hey, I just met you...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

And this is crazy


----------



## engineergurl

so here's my number (867-5309), call me maybe


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Oh man, I was hoping to write "call me maybe"


----------



## engineergurl

ummm, momma always told me to let the boys do the dialing...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

yeah, well, no actual calling, but I was wanting to get a spam fest going with alternating lyrics... but, eh, well it is what it is.


----------



## engineergurl

I am still here spamming.... youtube didn't want to play rangeriffic for me though


----------



## Sapper PE LS

commencing spam session

EDIT: OOOOHHHH, TOP!


----------



## engineergurl

I thought you disappeared.... spam


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I did briefly


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Too much alcohol to spam properly...


----------



## engineergurl

I so just knocked a full glass over trying to do the macarena to carly rae singing call me maybe... wait did I already say that?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Then do it improperly


----------



## engineergurl

why come it don't show sapper as in here? I like money


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I do too! and it didn't show me because I left the room


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Yummy beer


----------



## Sapper PE LS

at this point I'm just waiting for the little box that says another post was added, then I'll hit... there it is!


----------



## engineergurl

that she's back in the atmosphere, with drops of jupiter in her hair


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I will most likely be two posts behind, as I will read one post, hit whatever I'm currently sending, then read what was posted while I waited. And since no new ones have popped up yet, I'll just keep typing... okay, any minute EG will post something.... I hope... there it is!


----------



## blybrook PE

Heres another and prolly my last post fer the evening.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

we're just getting started


----------



## engineergurl

ummmm, it indicates that i am not alone, but I'm waiting....

and waiting....

and waiting....

I had to delete a post....

perhaps my interwebs is just slow


----------



## Sapper PE LS

waiting... waiting... and I wait... I wait a bit... and a bit more waiting... why come no posts... I was definately in there, that dude sat on my face and everything... and yet I wait still more... and still wait... did I miss it? What the hell... I need a post... I'm going to just take a gamble...


----------



## engineergurl

hellow?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

you are in the same boat as me. I think my internet is slow... stupid comcast, taking another gamble.


----------



## engineergurl

okay the F9 function is not functioning
, nor is the new replies added box showing up....

so I will type

meow, how fast do you think you were going?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

yeah, no box for me right now either... fast enough to not notice


----------



## engineergurl

comcast is prolly 50 to 100 times faster then out here in east bumble

we actually still have the sat internet up and we have the hot spot going and i'm bouncing between the networks every so often to see what is faster...

#takingachancepost


----------



## Sapper PE LS

It all has to do with the distance from the router I discovered. In the kitchen at the table and its too damn slow, in the den on the couch, it works much better


----------



## engineergurl

so VUU is keeping me on for a bit longer


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Good for VUU... heh, heh, get it


----------



## engineergurl

hmmm... I have the wireless router for the sat internet a foot away on the floor and the hot spot on the other side of the coffee table.... both suck....

#countryliving

(I am practicing for when humans forget how to communicate without hashtags)


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I mean that as both good for the university and for you as well


----------



## engineergurl

that was a pretty bad joke. But it is good for them. they are getting a cheap solution to all their construction problems if they choose to utilize it


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I refuse to learn how to communicate with hashtags... funny story, my next door neighbor owns a web design company and named her dog... hashtag. taking a gamble on this post.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

commuting from Petersburg to VUU isn't that bad... is it?


----------



## engineergurl

you got lucky, I had to delete a post since I pre-ejaculated my post button clicking or something like that


----------



## Sapper PE LS

and as the creator of this game and thread, I'm suspending the stupid no consecutive post rule on accounts of we's gots dumb interwebs problems tonight. But suspension only tonight.


----------



## engineergurl

mornings aren't bad I hop on 95 at wagner rd and take it to bells rd and then take jefferson davis into the city
, but on the way home 95/64 is a mess so I usually take the jd until I get to a bit north of chester

I need to make drinks, it is my turn, i will be back to spam soon


----------



## Sapper PE LS

it is good for the university, and to be honest, they probably need it... but they should offer to make your pay commensurate with your skill set.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

bring me a drink!


----------



## cement

smoke em if you got em


----------



## Sapper PE LS

don't got em, I gave that shit up


----------



## cement

&lt;--it's almost legal here


----------



## Sapper PE LS

oh, and I don't ever smoke the illegal, almost legal, or recently legal, because it's never legal on drill weekends and they don't care if you've got a card, if you piss hot, you're out!


----------



## cement

I'd like to see a study of worker productivity before and after legal reefer


----------



## engineergurl

good new rule


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I'd like to see the productivity of a worker after studying legal reefer


----------



## engineergurl

&lt;--- she only smokes if she drinks.... which is a vast improvement to the pack a day two months ago


----------



## engineergurl

I actually like how they trust me to manage things, and it's more than what I was going to bring home a week at the shipping facility even if the commute is twice as far


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I smoked a bit more than I care to admit in San Fran, but not one since I left there two months ago.


----------



## cement

there is some synthetic stuff out there that is supposed to sneak past the pee test.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

and again, that's tobacco, not reefer.


----------



## engineergurl

dang it...

go

away

beatin


----------



## engineergurl

the new army piss tests pick up on the synthetic, don't let them fool ya


----------



## engineergurl

besides, that S6i+ will turn you into a zombie


----------



## Sapper PE LS

See, I have a problem with the synthetic stuff. While I've never smoked pot, I never really had a big problem with it because it is a completely natural drug grown and typically not chemically altered with cancer causing stuff like tobacco. But, when you start mixing chemicals to behave like a natural plant, then it becomes dangerous in my opinion. But what do I know, its all just conjecture on my part.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

yeah, why come that zombie in Miami ate a homeless man's face if synthetic is supposed to be okay?

SWEET! EDIT! TOP AGAIN!


----------



## engineergurl

ummm, I just posted three in a row there

I am considered a hippy by some, which I think is hilarious because I'm the biggest conservative hippy in the world...

global warming is like man-bear-pig


----------



## engineergurl

that wasn't top... the price is wrong [email protected]


----------



## engineergurl

is it the alcohol or the interwebz


----------



## Sapper PE LS

You aren't even in this thread anymore!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

yet I see posts coming in from you


----------



## Sapper PE LS

You know what don't mix is red velvet cake and vodka, I believe there was a discussion about that once.


----------



## engineergurl

okay 2 whole pages just showed up on my screen, whiskey tango foxtrot


----------



## Sapper PE LS

okay, I guess you left, nobody is posting but me, and its after 1, so I'm going to bed.

No consecutive post rule back in effect.


----------



## engineergurl

red velvet needs to be consumed with no other food, on an empty stomach, and you can't eat for another two days after


----------



## engineergurl

WHAT WAIT


----------



## engineergurl

I say the rule does not go into effect until I can no longer see three members in here... and right now the bottom of my screen says engineergurl, Sapper and cement are all here... I have yet to excercise my admin rights, but I am now

Boo Hiss, that just means I don't have to delete my last few posts


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Oh what the hell, it was showing only me in the thread, then your posts popped up. Dam Internet.


----------



## engineergurl

lol...

I got my ticket for the long way round, two bottle whiskey for the way...


----------



## engineergurl

your gonna miss me when I'm gone


----------



## engineergurl

it's got sights that give you shivers...


----------



## engineergurl

I am engaging the 5 to 1 rule... I can keep posting but if you haven't in 5 of mine I have to stop....

I am now at post 4


----------



## engineergurl

do

I

dare

post

another

post

what

a

chance

I

could

be

taking

whiskey induced risk!!!! and i may be done here....

Edit: okay I'm off EB for a bit... gonna go play some music and write some workout plans for some people who need them... cause we all need to make a bit of money once and a while


----------



## cement

postage


----------



## Flyer_PE

Saturday morning getting ready to go to an airshow post.


----------



## engineergurl

Why do I struggle during the week to get up in the morning, most nights I go to bed before 10.... yet on the weekends I stay up until 2 or 3 am and am fully awake and being productive before 7 am?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Well clearly you need to stay till 2 am on weeknights, I recommend drinking heavily during that additional wakeness, it just sets you up well for the workday.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

mornin


----------



## envirotex

late night?


----------



## blybrook PE

Afternoon


----------



## envirotex

exactly


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I need a nap


----------



## blybrook PE

Don't we all???


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Oh goodness, busy but good saturday


----------



## blybrook PE

Finally done with airports for a few months...


----------



## cement

tack, pave, then stripe. right?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Played my first round of disc golf today. It was fun although there was a severe lack of beer for any type of golf...


----------



## mudpuppy

I thought disc golf was more of a toker's kind of game than a beer drinker's.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Either way, nothing was "consumed" besides some water. Something to work on for next time.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Just plain tired post


----------



## blybrook PE

And another


----------



## Florida Tom

Howdy folks


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Hello Tom


----------



## Florida Tom

Thanks Dexman! Hey, ever the one about the three architects walking into a bar...


----------



## blybrook PE

Another one for the evening


----------



## engineergurl

Bedte post... yawn


----------



## blybrook PE

Watchin fire with fire. Not too bad


----------



## envirotex

post


----------



## blybrook PE

Toasties?


----------



## cement

post pattern


----------



## blybrook PE

Cross hatch


----------



## envirotex

didn't sleep well last night


----------



## blybrook PE

Mornin post


----------



## snickerd3

envirotex said:


> didn't sleep well last night


me either


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I had a dream last night where I thought I was drowning. Right as I inhaled a bunch of water, I woke up to realize my sinuses were all clogged up and was starting to choke.


----------



## snickerd3

Dexman PE said:


> I had a dream last night where I thought I was drowning. Right as I inhaled a bunch of water, I woke up to realize my sinuses were all clogged up and was starting to choke.


i hate that feeling....when it gets caught half way done and it really does start to choke you


----------



## sycamore PE

I am so joining this 10k party!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

time to go home...


----------



## Flyer_PE

I'm beginning to remember why I have let 9 years go by since my last new car purchase.


----------



## maryannette

Been away for a couple of days. Good evening, EBers!


----------



## envirotex

posting after work finally post


----------



## blybrook PE

Ready fer dinner post


----------



## sycamore PE

Procrastinating on doing the dishes post.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Looking forward to sleep post


----------



## cement

halacious mountain thunderstorm post


----------



## sycamore PE

Hot, muggy late summer night post


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Brisk, crisp late summer night in New England post.


----------



## blybrook PE

Waitin fer the rain to start again post...


----------



## envirotex

back from dinner at the bar post


----------



## blybrook PE

Hitchin post?


----------



## maryannette

Good Morning Exercising Post.


----------



## sycamore PE

Good morning over cereal and coffee post


----------



## maryannette

Coffee! mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## envirotex

coffee=good


----------



## maryannette

Coffee Done.


----------



## sycamore PE

Donut= amazing!


----------



## knight1fox3

Green tea post...


----------



## blybrook PE

With lemon?


----------



## engineergurl

I hate how I seem to hit an energy brick wall every two hours... I could understand if I was hopping myself up on caffeine or sugar... but I'm not...


----------



## blybrook PE

Is it 5 o'clock yet...


----------



## engineergurl

no... it's ain't even lunch time yet..


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

trying to get some work done... trying...


----------



## sycamore PE

Got some work done. Now I'm hungry.


----------



## cement

Got no interwebs. How can I work?

Sent from der iPad


----------



## knight1fox3

blybrook PE said:


> Is it 5 o'clock yet...


It's 5 o'clock somewhere...... -J. Buffett


----------



## engineergurl

one of those days where all i can keep saying.... seriously?!?


----------



## blybrook PE

Yes seriously.

About to throw the office puter thru the window


----------



## engineergurl

I just spent my "lunch" ordering contacts online... major score!

4 boxes (I wear the same script in both eyes), there was a $50.40 coupon/promotion and I get a $40 mail in rebate plus free shipping means I got them for like $43 a box


----------



## knight1fox3

blybrook PE said:


> Yes seriously.
> 
> About to throw the office puter thru the window


You have to defrag it! LOL 

What's it doing.....er not doing?


----------



## snickerd3

engineergurl said:


> I just spent my "lunch" ordering contacts online... major score!
> 
> 4 boxes (I wear the same script in both eyes), there was a $50.40 coupon/promotion and I get a $40 mail in rebate plus free shipping means I got them for like $43 a box


same prescription in both eyes is a blessing with contacts!!


----------



## engineergurl

^^ yes it is very much so... been that way for as long as I've been wearing contacts too I think... but maybe not... probably more like since I've been paying for my own


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

knight1fox3 said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes seriously.
> 
> About to throw the office puter thru the window
> 
> 
> 
> You have to defrag it! LOL
> 
> What's it doing.....er not doing?
Click to expand...

Sounds like it's not flying through the window.....yet.


----------



## knight1fox3

The Death Star will be operational as planned...


----------



## maryannette

Hungry. Supper.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Tired as a one legged man in an ass kicking contest


----------



## sycamore PE

Putting the toddler to sleep. He is playing with a stuffed dog and saying "woof" between yawns.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

My toddler daughter is funny at bedtime too. Routine is bath, pj's, read, scream bloody murder for exactly 45 seconds, sleep soundly till morning. You'd think that after two months of this she'd learn that the 45 seconds of protesting bed time is entirely too short to convince dad that she really isn't tired. It's got to be like at least a full minute


----------



## blybrook PE

And another.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

another here as well


----------



## blybrook PE

knight1fox3 said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes seriously.
> 
> About to throw the office puter thru the window
> 
> 
> 
> You have to defrag it! LOL
> What's it doing.....er not doing?
Click to expand...

It's an 2010 Dell t5500 thats been a hand-me down fer the past couple of employees (&amp; years). I don't have admin rights, and da IT folks don't know what I'm asking of them; so I spent about an hour trying to update something as a power user (didn't quite work right). Hopefully, I can get a co-worker that has admin rights on da machine to change my user group tomorrow so I can actually update the files I need to do my work.

That and the server is having issues, so getting vetted files / programs is being a pain in da arse.

A defrag is just the start for what this machine needs. I'd like to do a complete wipe and clean install to get rid of all the crap thats been installed, but I know that'll never happen. Heck, it still has office 2k7, so I'm having to relearn it; then have been going home to 2010 &amp; 2013!!! My request to upgrade to 2010 was denied.


----------



## envirotex

done for the day. can i go home yet?


----------



## sycamore PE

10:30, eating ice cream, should be sleeping.


----------



## cement

the elk herd that sometimes comes by is pretty darn neat. except that the rut has started and there is a bull waking us up bugling all hours. TG its cold enough to keep the windows shut tonight.


----------



## blybrook PE

Time to thin the herd...


----------



## maryannette

Morning Exercising.


----------



## sycamore PE

Post 700


----------



## envirotex

back to work post


----------



## sycamore PE

Turns out the office is on fire today. . .


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Literally as in fire trucks or just figuratively as in hopping and bustling?


----------



## sycamore PE

Literally fire trucks. I'm working from home today. We do have a large lab for HVAC R&amp;D, and that's where the fire is.


----------



## knight1fox3

blybrook PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes seriously.
> 
> About to throw the office puter thru the window
> 
> 
> 
> You have to defrag it! LOL
> What's it doing.....er not doing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's an 2010 Dell t5500 thats been a hand-me down fer the past couple of employees (&amp; years). I don't have admin rights, and da IT folks don't know what I'm asking of them; so I spent about an hour trying to update something as a power user (didn't quite work right). Hopefully, I can get a co-worker that has admin rights on da machine to change my user group tomorrow so I can actually update the files I need to do my work.
> 
> That and the server is having issues, so getting vetted files / programs is being a pain in da arse.
> 
> A defrag is just the start for what this machine needs. I'd like to do a complete wipe and clean install to get rid of all the crap thats been installed, but I know that'll never happen. Heck, it still has office 2k7, so I'm having to relearn it; then have been going home to 2010 &amp; 2013!!! My request to upgrade to 2010 was denied.
Click to expand...

Ah the old Precisions. That's actually probably still not a bad PC if it has one of the decent Xeon CPUs and a Quattro vid card. Probably just like you said though, so much garbage from other user accounts that it really needs a cleaning and/or re-image/format. Is that running W7 or Vista? A solid-state drive would also go a long way to improve performance. I was kidding about the defrag. Sounds like it needs much more than that.

How strict is your IT group? Would they care if you made yourself an admin? There are ways to circumvent being a "power user". However, the easiest way would be to have someone with admin rights log on and then change your user account from power to admin. Wait, this isn't XP is it?


----------



## engineergurl

okay, who knows SQL better than me?


----------



## blybrook PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Ah the old Precisions. That's actually probably still not a bad PC if it has one of the decent Xeon CPUs and a Quattro vid card. Probably just like you said though, so much garbage from other user accounts that it really needs a cleaning and/or re-image/format. Is that running W7 or Vista? A solid-state drive would also go a long way to improve performance. I was kidding about the defrag. Sounds like it needs much more than that.
> 
> How strict is your IT group? Would they care if you made yourself an admin? There are ways to circumvent being a "power user". However, the easiest way would be to have someone with admin rights log on and then change your user account from power to admin. Wait, this isn't XP is it?


I actually have the same exact machine for a home desktop (surplus from the old company when we upgraded machines); so I'm familiar with the internals. Both running Win7 pro, 64bit at the office; [email protected] home. Dual xeon processors; Nvidia graphics and 250gb drives its a decent machine when properly configured.

Will see if I make any headway today on getting things running.


----------



## knight1fox3

engineergurl said:


> okay, who knows SQL better than me?


Well I certainly wouldn't say "better than"......



blybrook PE said:


> I actually have the same exact machine for a home desktop (surplus from the old company when we upgraded machines); so I'm familiar with the internals. Both running Win7 pro, 64bit at the office; [email protected] home. Dual xeon processors; Nvidia graphics and 250gb drives its a decent machine when properly configured.
> 
> Will see if I make any headway today on getting things running.


Good luck! :thumbs:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

More change-order reviews, followed by a meeting downtown to discuss them. FML


----------



## blybrook PE

Got the engineers report on the new potential house. Time to see what was found.


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties... because I can.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I could use another post...


----------



## Flyer_PE

Suffering severe lack of motivation today.


----------



## snickerd3

^ me too.


----------



## engineergurl

knight1fox3 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> okay, who knows SQL better than me?
> 
> 
> 
> Well I certainly wouldn't say "better than"......
Click to expand...



I am getting very irked by the slowness of the progress of this minute portion of the project and approaching the point of "I'll just do it myself" but I am hesitant to trust my own capabilities because there is a BIG difference between dealing with financial databases, spending accounts and thousands of transactions compared to dealing with geographical information, spatial analysis and simple queries. (As in a BIG monetary difference and much more liability).


----------



## blybrook PE

Admin rights. All issues nearly fixed!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

snickerd3 said:


> ^ me too.


Is it something in the air? 



engineergurl said:


> I am getting very irked by the slowness of the progress of this minute portion of the project and approaching the point of "I'll just do it myself" but I am hesitant to trust my own capabilities because there is a BIG difference between dealing with financial databases, spending accounts and thousands of transactions compared to dealing with geographical information, spatial analysis and simple queries. (As in a BIG monetary difference and much more liability).


Correct. Basically it's a "loaded" scenario until you actually know what complexities you are dealing with.



blybrook PE said:


> Admin rights. All issues nearly fixed!!!


Boomshakalaka!!! Keep calm and chive on..... :beerchug:


----------



## engineergurl

oy vey...


----------



## snickerd3

^ so that's how that is spelled?


----------



## engineergurl

i'm not sure... that's how I've always spelled it.. then again I spell Yea with out an H because with an H it is pronounced Yeah.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Lead brick in my gut known as a Sonic double bacon cheeseburger...


----------



## knight1fox3

LOL, I vowed never to eat Sonic again after a similar experience.


----------



## sycamore PE

I have never eaten at Sonic.


----------



## blybrook PE

KCCO!!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I could totally go for a foot long chilli cheese Coney dog right now even though I know it's quite possibly the worst thing I've ever eaten health wise.


----------



## knight1fox3

sycamore PE said:


> I have never eaten at Sonic.


And you say your from WI?! :huh:

You're making us look bad....LOL


----------



## wilheldp_PE

Replacing the screen on a Kindle 2 is a bitch.


----------



## sycamore PE

knight1fox3 said:


> sycamore PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have never eaten at Sonic.
> 
> 
> 
> And you say your from WI?! :huh:
> You're making us look bad....LOL
Click to expand...

We don't have Sonic out here in almost-Minnesota,, at least not that I've seen. We do have a local drive-in called Rudy's that serves amazingly delicious heart-attacks all summer long (they close in the winter).


----------



## blybrook PE

No sonics in AK either; but I have eaten there while "outside"...


----------



## envirotex

home.


----------



## engineergurl

is it Friday yet?


----------



## cement

Talk to Dleg


----------



## blybrook PE

Toasties...


----------



## sycamore PE

Back in the office after a significant fire in another part of the building. Starting the morning with clean-up work. Smells smoky in here, not sure if that's because of the fire or the chicken-que going on at the church next door.


----------



## cement

still raining


----------



## knight1fox3

wilheldp_PE said:


> Replacing the screen on a Kindle 2 is a bitch.


I've heard that on most tablets, Apple being the most difficult of course. And in some cases even being irreparable once dismantled.

How about now, is it Friday now?


----------



## engineergurl

someone just called me an "office supply efficiency expert"... is that resume worthy?


----------



## sycamore PE

Lunch time post!


----------



## knight1fox3

Post lunch time post!


----------



## engineergurl

wait, when did it get to be post lunch time?


----------



## cement

pre post office post


----------



## knight1fox3

engineergurl said:


> wait, when did it get to be post lunch time?


When will then be NOW?


----------



## engineergurl

Just then...


----------



## sycamore PE

Think I'll go home now post.


----------



## engineergurl

think I'll have myself a CAB post


----------



## blybrook PE

Post lunch and half way finished with the day post


----------



## engineergurl

forced myself to work out now it is really time for a CAB post


----------



## wilheldp_PE

knight1fox3 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> wait, when did it get to be post lunch time?
> 
> 
> 
> When will then be NOW?
Click to expand...

Soon!


----------



## cement

bop


----------



## engineergurl

post post post...

EDIT: TOP!

:bananalama:


----------



## maryannette

This has been a busy week. Not much posting for me.


----------



## engineergurl

make up for it tonight!!!


----------



## sycamore PE

Post


----------



## engineergurl

another post...


----------



## maryannette

Good night. I gotta get up early.


----------



## engineergurl

sweet dreams Mary!


----------



## envirotex

i don't even know what to say


----------



## engineergurl

but it doesn't matter cause it's a 10k...


----------



## envirotex

this is true...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Click click boom!


----------



## engineergurl

boom goes the dynamite?


----------



## blybrook PE

BOOM!!


----------



## engineergurl

I sure hope you made her happy first...


----------



## sycamore PE

Sleep time.


----------



## envirotex

wish i could. too wired.


----------



## blybrook PE

Lookin at goin out fer a bike ride after dinner.


----------



## envirotex

just went for a walk after dinner.

post.


----------



## maryannette

Early Morning Exercising. Happy Friday!


----------



## engineergurl

Lots to do today...


----------



## maryannette

I ate a big breakfast and I am in need of a nap.


----------



## cement

It stopped raining!


----------



## maryannette

Rain makes corn ...


----------



## engineergurl

...corn makes whiskey...


----------



## envirotex

whiskey makes Lynchburg lemonade.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I really don't like this much rain.


----------



## maryannette

*Hope your weather gets better.*


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

It was raining when I went to bed Wednesday night.  It hasn't stopped since. Typical CO rainstorms are over in a few hours.


----------



## blybrook PE

Mornin post. Heard that some parts of CO really got hammered in this storm Dex. Hopefully yer outta the flood path.


----------



## engineergurl

does no one understand the concept of urgency?


----------



## blybrook PE

Nope, not gonna deal with that today...


----------



## sycamore PE

We could use some rain here.


----------



## engineergurl

we got a little lightnin show last night but not a drop of the liquid fell from the sky...


----------



## knight1fox3

Time to go home yet post?


----------



## envirotex

^feel free to head on out. tell 'em i said it was OK.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

blybrook PE said:


> Mornin post. Heard that some parts of CO really got hammered in this storm Dex. Hopefully yer outta the flood path.


Nothing really down south where I live. The city got flooded, so some of the intersections were closed and some basements got wet, but nothing really serious (unless you own one of said basements). Up in the foothills (to the west and north of town) got really hit and their respective rivers/canyons got really flooded out and some good chunks of highway are now missing.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10201964796660842

http://www.denverpost.com/breakingnews/ci_24087456/boulder-police-chief-says-things-are-looking-better










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=554702837917960


----------



## engineergurl

something about sending out an e-mail to nearly 2000 people makes me nervous...


----------



## snickerd3

i always wondered what all the hype about pretzel buns for burgers...OMG it was delicious


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Had one of those pretzel bun hotdogs from Sonic yesterday (with the bacon/cheese). Not bad, but not necessarily something I'll order again.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mgmRyn-nCQo


----------



## engineergurl

snickerd3 said:


> i always wondered what all the hype about pretzel buns for burgers...OMG it was delicious




I had one on Tuesday night date night at Ruby Tuesdays... for a girl that doesn't eat bread often, it was seriously over indulgence for me but oh so worth it...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I just got a meeting invite from a woman named Lucy Tunna, and it's to discuss "Comment Resolution"... :true:


----------



## snickerd3

engineergurl said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i always wondered what all the hype about pretzel buns for burgers...OMG it was delicious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had one on Tuesday night date night at Ruby Tuesdays... for a girl that doesn't eat bread often, it was seriously over indulgence for me but oh so worth it...
Click to expand...

mine was a wendy's pretzel bun burger.


----------



## envirotex

post


----------



## engineergurl

my biggest pet peeve is inefficiency, yet I refuse to get on the highway at the onramp near my office just because I don't like that one... this annoys me


----------



## knight1fox3

That 2nd picture was incredible Dex....wow.


----------



## engineergurl

I watched a homeless lady steal a tomato plant today from the house across the street from my office....


----------



## sycamore PE

2nd weekend for which I've been trying to find a sitter so Mr. Tree and I can go on a date. Prospects are not promising. What's with teens and being busy nowadays?


----------



## knight1fox3

What about grandma and grandpa?


----------



## sycamore PE

knight1fox3 said:


> What about grandma and grandpa?


We'd have to move to west Michigan to regularly take advantage of their free baby-spoiling services. Not going to happen in the short term.


----------



## engineergurl

the dogs got into the trash, the empty mayo container was licked clean... what dogs stomach is going to be jacked up tonight will clue me into who is supposed to be in trouble...


----------



## sycamore PE

:bananalama: ok I added words so it counts


----------



## cement

^does that count as a post? if not, TOP!


----------



## engineergurl

I think I must be getting old...


----------



## blybrook PE

Yer only as old as u feel...


----------



## engineergurl

just bored out of my mind remembering a time when I used to not sit around the house sipping whiskey in my pj's on a friday night


----------



## snickerd3

making spaghetti sauce from scratch tonight from all the tomatoes the neighbor gave us. it is a little sweet but we shall see once it simmers down


----------



## engineergurl

sounds yummy!


----------



## sycamore PE

I made fried egg sammiches tonight. Time for Friday night popcorn and TV


----------



## engineergurl

fried egg sandwiches sound good...


----------



## blybrook PE

Pf changs general chang's chicken (freezer aisle)


----------



## cement

the wife's picking up from Garbanzo Grill


----------



## knight1fox3

Just picked up some Mexican from a local place in town. So good.


----------



## blybrook PE

Mexican sounds good too.


----------



## maryannette

More and more.


----------



## engineergurl

I challenge CSB to a dual.


----------



## blybrook PE

That needs to be recorded and shared with everyone


----------



## engineergurl

^^ says every dude on the board...


----------



## blybrook PE

There's a reason we say it too


----------



## engineergurl

and that reason is?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

A dual or a duel?


----------



## cement

Fitness or drinking? Or some combination ?


----------



## blybrook PE

What guy wouldn't want to watch women dual?


----------



## knight1fox3

Sat. night and doing homework post...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Angry Orchard makes a really good hard cider...


----------



## knight1fox3

^ probably my favorite as well next to Strongbow.


----------



## blybrook PE

Enjoyed another bike ride today. If wx is decent tomorrow, will go fer another.


----------



## engineergurl

What's for Brrreeeekfst


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Mornin'


----------



## cement

Looking rainy out...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Because it is raining...


----------



## blybrook PE

Toast with a side o turkey bacon


----------



## cement

I thought that only real bacon was allowed in Alaska by law.


----------



## blybrook PE

Then the stores ain't followin dat law at all! Everyone has some type of non-true bacon available.

Time to hit the trails again.


----------



## knight1fox3

Cinnamon swirl french toast and chicken-sage turkey breakfast saasage.


----------



## blybrook PE

Had a good bike ride today. Legs are just short of Jello stage. Glad I stopped when I did.


----------



## engineergurl

last two days I thought I had possibly pulled a muscle in my arm... the hurt didn't really make sense based on my workouts, but now that it has turned green and purple... well I guess I did SOMETHING to it...


----------



## knight1fox3

Rain delay in Seattle


----------



## blybrook PE

Enjoying a baked chicken &amp; rice dinner


----------



## engineergurl

dang it... I just looked at my day planner and realized I have an appointment in the morning.... cancel the appointment or go in late to work?!? I HATE being a temp employee and new at that...


----------



## envirotex

monday is tomorrow. i was going to be upset about it, but then i decided i shouldn't complain too much. you never know when you're not going to get another monday...


----------



## blybrook PE

Have a staff meeting, then an office birthday lunch tomorrow. So it prolly won't turn out to be too bad of a day. Will c if my legs are willing to do the ride though or not.


----------



## envirotex

posty


----------



## knight1fox3

toasty


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

bleh


----------



## engineergurl

where has this day gone?


----------



## blybrook PE

It went out the window like a pet trying to escape to better surroundings.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Why can't my cat escape to better surroundings. At least I wouldn't have to clean the carpets anymore...


----------



## snickerd3

install a temporary cat door...they when they go out seal it back up


----------



## knight1fox3

^ ours has a "switch" that when you slide it over, allows them in, but not out again. Handy for when we need to contain them if were moving stuff or doing something where they could get stepped on. LOL


----------



## engineergurl

and time has now stopped...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

but plenty of time for a....

ToP!!

:bananalama:


----------



## engineergurl

who started that? it's like the monkeys that beat each other up when they climb the ladder


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

"That's the way it's always been"


----------



## envirotex

now lunch is over. what else do i have to look forward to today?


----------



## engineergurl

dinner?


----------



## sycamore PE

Siesta?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Softball? My game is at 7:15


----------



## knight1fox3

The snoz-berries taste like snoz-berries...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

"And finally, the penguin goes, ‘He’s not an eggplant! He’s _retarded_!"


----------



## engineergurl

I just polished off the last of my 2 lbs of sunflower seeds..


----------



## knight1fox3

Picking up the new car after work post........then homework.....


----------



## csb

I could use a nap


----------



## sycamore PE

Crockpot dinner!


----------



## sycamore PE

This is the slow 10k.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Meh, it wasnt designed to be the multi-post spam fest


----------



## blybrook PE

They've been going slow for the past couple years. Will see if it picks up after the test date.


----------



## sycamore PE

Time to sleep. Goodnight, spam.


----------



## cement

&lt;-- still at work


----------



## blybrook PE

About to watch a movie.


----------



## knight1fox3

Morning post.


----------



## sycamore PE

Lunch post


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

still hungry


----------



## snickerd3

^me too


----------



## engineergurl

So much for lunch since my hard boiled eggs from breakfast are still sitting here next to a cold cup of coffee.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Sick of my vertical alignment not tying in to the commercial property on the corner leaving a puddle of water at the garage door... Sometimes I wish I could engineer with magic.


----------



## engineergurl

some people do... they are called electrical engineers


----------



## blybrook PE

Mid afternoon post


----------



## sycamore PE

Bacon eggs pancakes


----------



## blybrook PE

Possum, the other white meat...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Deep fried and served with grits. Breakfast of champions.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

So hungry right now.... I'll pass on the O'possum, but I'd put me a hurtin' on some grits boy.


----------



## blybrook PE

Don't forget da side o' coon soup.


----------



## envirotex

post


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Outpost


----------



## knight1fox3

Time for bed post....


----------



## envirotex

nother


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Time for bed


----------



## blybrook PE

and another... waiting for laundry to finish...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Good morning EB.com (said in the voice of Adrian Cronauer)


----------



## sycamore PE

Mornin'


----------



## engineergurl

I see what you did there Sap... one of the best movies of all time by the way (at least in my mind)...

Today the sun is shining, I'm once again smarter than my car, and I came to work to find out I can't do anything important because every person with the capability of approving things is at a conference, so I get to make pretty little flyers and gnatt charts and other things that can demonstrate the projects progress and make me look good.


----------



## csb

I WORK IN ARTILLERY, SIR!


----------



## engineergurl

I am a Gigantic DoucheBag


----------



## blybrook PE

Mornin post


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Sapper said:


> Good morning EB.com (said in the voice of Adrian Cronauer)








csb said:


> I WORK IN ARTILLERY, SIR!




You know what 3 up and 3 down means?

End of an inning...

I love that movie, although if I watch it I usually just shut it off after his first on-air show...


----------



## engineergurl

the advantage of becoming unexpectedly busy is time seems to go by more quickly


----------



## knight1fox3

Is it lunch yet?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

sigh, not for a couple more hours...


----------



## envirotex

I found my pencil! It was on my desk underneath about 2 feet of paper!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

ToP!!

:bananalama:



envirotex said:


> I found my pencil! It was on my desk underneath about 2 feet of paper!


I could make an inappropriate comment about this, but it's too early in the moring for that...


----------



## engineergurl

I want to eat lunch out today... I think I will go for a walk


----------



## envirotex

save it for later.


----------



## knight1fox3

engineergurl said:


> I want to eat lunch out today... I think I will go for a walk


hotdogs with mayo today?


----------



## blybrook PE

Green tea is good...


----------



## sycamore PE

Just got hit by a wave of mid-morning sleepiness


----------



## engineergurl

I found the Goatacado food cart thing about 7 blocks away and then stopped at an Italian Ice food cart at the corner near my building that was in the Lowe's parking lot.... what a strange place to see a Lowe's... now that I think about it, the Kroger doesn't really fit in too well either... actually, anything with a parking lot bigger than 30 spaces doesn't fit in here...isn't that what the parking garage is for?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

engineergurl said:


> I found the Goatacado food cart thing about 7 blocks away and then stopped at an Italian Ice food cart at the corner near my building that was in the Lowe's parking lot.... what a strange place to see a Lowe's... now that I think about it, the Kroger doesn't really fit in too well either... actually, anything with a parking lot bigger than 30 spaces doesn't fit in here...isn't that what the parking garage is for?


Try taking a truck &amp; trailer into a parking garage (as is commonly necessary at Lowes)...


----------



## engineergurl

but it doesn't make sense in this neighborhood... Sap, chime in here anytime...


----------



## csb

Just told my boss he's awfully "worky" today.


----------



## envirotex

it's been really worky around here lately.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I know the Lowes and Kroger you are talking about, and I know that there aren't many options near that neighborhood except for an ACE, but it's a bit of a walk. The law abiding folks in that neighborhood don't generally have the ability to drive. Honestly, I'm glad those shops are there, it provides jobs for that part of town.


----------



## knight1fox3

Getting hungry already post....


----------



## envirotex

worky


----------



## engineergurl

Sapper said:


> I know the Lowes and Kroger you are talking about, and I know that there aren't many options near that neighborhood except for an ACE, but it's a bit of a walk. The law abiding folks in that neighborhood don't generally have the ability to drive. Honestly, I'm glad those shops are there, it provides jobs for that part of town.




i think it's more the parking lots that don't make sense to me... all the other open space is nice and green.... I actually like working in that neighborhood for the most part... even the homeless people are friendly and will chit chat with you with out asking for anything...


----------



## blybrook PE

Ready fer dinner post.


----------



## engineergurl

just ordered my nephew Jet Rocka for his birthday.... apparently he told everyone that is what he wanted, but when I asked around, no one knew what it was so they bought him other stuff.... poor kid


----------



## wilheldp_PE

So nobody in your family knows how to use Google, eh?


----------



## sycamore PE

Only engineers know how to use Google.


----------



## knight1fox3

LOL Wil.

Doing homework post.


----------



## blybrook PE

Just getting home post.


----------



## engineergurl

seriously. post.


----------



## blybrook PE

Getting takeout post


----------



## engineergurl

need an arm workout for tomorrow... then I gotta finish folding the laundry, pack my gym bag, and send out 3 emails and I can go to bed... boring day, too much to do at night, wish I could set my hours since half the contractors i'm dealing with are in cali... cali... cali...


----------



## envirotex

post.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Got a last minute text to fill-in for a friend's softball game. We lost 21-4.


----------



## blybrook PE

Enjoyed some of the best mongolian beef that I've had in a long time. I think they used veal, it was that tender.


----------



## engineergurl

taco shells, eg's loose bacon cheese burgers, ranch and some green peppers and mushrooms... at midnight... I feel like i'm in college again..


----------



## blybrook PE

Wait, don't you work at one? That's close enuf...


----------



## maryannette

Morning.


----------



## engineergurl

Post work out, preshower post... those tacos are haunting me this morning....


----------



## sycamore PE

Cold pizza for breakfast!


----------



## engineergurl

that sounds good, better than my hardboiled eggs... but I have BACON


----------



## knight1fox3

engineergurl said:


> Post work out, preshower post... those tacos are haunting me this morning....


That's odd. LOL

Talk like a pirate day post!!!!


----------



## blybrook PE

Arrr...


----------



## engineergurl

ugh... I really wish I had an office chair where my feet could touch the floor with out me slouching in it...


----------



## envirotex

dfgjkngbne


----------



## knight1fox3

^ spammer!


----------



## engineergurl

i wish I could get my kindle library in audio now... that seems like it should be possible, but I bet it costs money...


----------



## blybrook PE

Mid morning pre meetin post


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

in-between meeting eb.com check-in post


----------



## engineergurl

well into the 2nd half of my day post


----------



## sycamore PE

Lunchtime post


----------



## engineergurl

the most interesting people walk by my office


----------



## envirotex

same old people here


----------



## engineergurl

I have floor to ceiling windows on one wall and am on the first level (it isn't really ground level) and there is constant foot traffic...


----------



## csb

May your path be the sound

Of your feet upon the ground

Carry ooooonnnnnnnn

(or whatever it is he says)


----------



## knight1fox3

Time to go home yet?

Thurs. night football post. :thumbs:


----------



## envirotex

7 minutes


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I should be going home, but it's quiet here in the office so I'm checking up on eb.com...


----------



## engineergurl

Arm workout tonight... I am gonna be sore tomorrow... but Friday worked out to be a rest day... trying to come up with a fun activity to get some cardio in

Top... but where is banana llama on my phone?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Now that is an expression never made before the early 21st century.


----------



## sycamore PE

Thunderstorm!


----------



## envirotex

send it south. we need the rain. just make sure it jumps over colorado on the way.


----------



## sycamore PE

I told it to go to Texas, but it seems more intent on Chicago.


----------



## envirotex

Close enough. It's raining today! Good job.


----------



## engineergurl

arms are not sore, i am disappointed, in my head this means that I didn't get the best workout that I could have... I should at least be a little sore...


----------



## knight1fox3

Try chin-ups.....30 of them.


----------



## engineergurl

perhaps after a few CAB's tonight....


----------



## knight1fox3

^ now you're talking! I'll be doing the same with you know who.


----------



## blybrook PE

Mornin post. Gonna b another long day...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I really need to get back into the swing of working out. Perhaps framing the walls in the basement would be considered a good substitute...


----------



## engineergurl

I've been working on a cargo net for the back yard since I hate them more than anything else in the gym (and that says a lot since I hate the Jacobs ladder pretty dang much)...


----------



## envirotex

i've been making up too many excuses, i just need to start getting up early again...


----------



## sycamore PE

I don't work out. I ride my bike a lot, run occasionally (because my almost-2-yr-old brings me my running shoes and says "mama run!" Easy for him to say when he just rides in the stroller), but compared to what the fitness-obsessed do, I'd call what I do "being kind of active". It works for me.


----------



## csb

"Asks self- am I fitness obsessed?"


----------



## knight1fox3

csb said:


> "Asks self- am I fitness obsessed?"


CSB says to self, "Why yes you are thank you for asking. I hope you don't plan on walking very much when you hit 50."


----------



## sycamore PE

If you do most of the following, I consider you fitness-obsessed:

- post workouts longer than 1 hr or runs longer than 5 mile to Facebook, frequently

- skip out on social events rather than miss 1 workout, and tell everyone about it

- tell everyone how guilty you are about not working out if you miss a workout

- say something like "I can't eat this donut, I'd have to run for an extra hour to work it off" even though you've never had a weight problem

- sacrifice adequate sleep for exercise, and tell everyone about it

You don't seem annoying enough to be fitness-obsessed.


----------



## engineergurl

sycamore PE said:


> If you do most of the following, I consider you fitness-obsessed:
> 
> - post workouts longer than 1 hr or runs longer than 5 mile to Facebook, frequently
> 
> - skip out on social events rather than miss 1 workout, and tell everyone about it
> 
> - tell everyone how guilty you are about not working out if you miss a workout
> 
> - say something like "I can't eat this donut, I'd have to run for an extra hour to work it off" even though you've never had a weight problem
> 
> - sacrifice adequate sleep for exercise, and tell everyone about it
> 
> You don't seem annoying enough to be fitness-obsessed.


(you aren't friends with her outside of EB.com :Locolaugh: )

EDIT: I mean that in a loving sisterly like jest Wonder Woman.


----------



## knight1fox3

Come to think of it, I just hit 1 year of doing P90x. Nice! Love the morning workouts. Wakes me up much better than caffeine.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

engineergurl said:


> sycamore PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you do most of the following, I consider you fitness-obsessed:
> 
> - post workouts longer than 1 hr or runs longer than 5 mile to Facebook, frequently
> 
> - skip out on social events rather than miss 1 workout, and tell everyone about it
> 
> - tell everyone how guilty you are about not working out if you miss a workout
> 
> - say something like "I can't eat this donut, I'd have to run for an extra hour to work it off" even though you've never had a weight problem
> 
> - sacrifice adequate sleep for exercise, and tell everyone about it
> 
> You don't seem annoying enough to be fitness-obsessed.
> 
> 
> 
> (you aren't friends with her outside of EB.com :Locolaugh: )
> 
> EDIT: I mean that in a loving sisterly like jest Wonder Woman.
Click to expand...

I was thinking the same thing...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

knight1fox3 said:


> Come to think of it, I just hit 1 year of doing P90x. Nice! Love the morning workouts. Wakes me up much better than caffeine.


Does it work well? I guess I'm curious to know if you lost weight (if you needed to in the first place) or what? I'm thinking of investing in P90x and making a gym in my basement, I've got a spare TV I can put down there and do my workouts.


----------



## knight1fox3

Sapper said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come to think of it, I just hit 1 year of doing P90x. Nice! Love the morning workouts. Wakes me up much better than caffeine.
> 
> 
> 
> Does it work well? I guess I'm curious to know if you lost weight (if you needed to in the first place) or what? I'm thinking of investing in P90x and making a gym in my basement, I've got a spare TV I can put down there and do my workouts.
Click to expand...

Dex might chime in here too as he has done these before as well. But I really enjoy the workouts along with the pace and "go at your own level" attitude throughout the program. It works if you stick to the prescribed schedule. And it helps to change your diet up to supplement the workouts too. For quite awhile I was going to the gym after work each day but that took a good chunk out of my evenings to be able to accomplish anything else I might need to do. Eventually as certain things became more busy for me, I just couldn't swing getting to the gym so I had to stop going. I gained a bit of weight during my hiatus but started doing research on what I could try and do for home workouts (I was running here and there but that didn't seem to do much). And then I found P90x. I was instantly hooked as it was right at my desired intensity level. I was at about 190lbs when I started and at the end of the 90 days, I was back to my ideal weight of 155-158lbs. So it clearly produced results but I stayed dedicated to the program never missing a workout. If I had to travel for work, I brought a laptop and the workout disks with me to do in the hotel. I really like being able to go into my basement to work out as opposed to the gym. I can wake up early, do the workout, use my own shower afterwards, and be on my way to work. Then my evenings are open for schoolwork or whatever else. After completing the program, I took some time off as recommended. But then I created my own condensed "maintenance" workout because some of the exercises can be an hour or longer. I now do 2 days of cardio and 3 days of strength training at 45 min. each plus 4 sets of abs. And it works really well. I should also note that 2 weeks or so into the program, LadyFox decided to join me and went through the program as well.

You may want to read through this as there was some discussion on the topic awhile back: http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=9745

PM me if you want anymore specifics or have questions.


----------



## engineergurl

just a side note, if you don't have that inital self motivation, don't waste your money... me personally, I don't think the P90X worked more for the fact that to start out, I succeeded in a group setting because I didn't want to let my Mama Chicken down... now I can work out on my own, but back when I was first trying to get off the blood pressure meds, it was an emotional train wreck 5 min into anything I did...

I do want to say, while many of us on here are considerably fitness-obsessed, we are not "skinny obsessed" we can eat that doughnut BECAUSE we burn the calories, we don't burn the calories because we ate the doughnut...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I can eat the donut because I want to. What's this gym/fitness thing everyone is talking about?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Well after performing at my all time worst on the PT test this past weekend, I figure I need to actually work out in order to stay fit, gone are the days of just rolling out of bed after a night of drinking and getting a max score, I'm not a spring chicken anymore.


----------



## sycamore PE

Dexman PE said:


> I can eat the donut because I want to. What's this gym/fitness thing everyone is talking about?


Same here. Donuts make me happy so I eat them.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

sycamore PE said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can eat the donut because I want to. What's this gym/fitness thing everyone is talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> Same here. Donuts make me happy so I eat them.
Click to expand...

And I still weigh the same 145lbs as I did back when I graduated highschool 15 years ago.


----------



## knight1fox3

engineergurl said:


> just a side note, if you don't have that inital self motivation, don't waste your money... me personally, I don't think the P90X worked more for the fact that to start out, I succeeded in a group setting because I didn't want to let my Mama Chicken down...




A side note on EG's side note. You can find a number of the P90x workouts on YouTube if you want to see how they are before buying the official package with workout guide and recommended meal book.


----------



## csb

I'm glad you all asked. I DO have a twelve mile run tomorrow.


----------



## sycamore PE

Dexman PE said:


> sycamore PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can eat the donut because I want to. What's this gym/fitness thing everyone is talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> Same here. Donuts make me happy so I eat them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I still weigh the same 145lbs as I did back when I graduated highschool 15 years ago.
Click to expand...

I graduated high school 10 yrs ago, weighed 130 lbs, still weigh that much today. I have a pair of jeans that I bought in 8th grade and they still fit me today. I thank my parents for the good genes they passed down to me.


----------



## maryannette

I Wish I Had Some Of Those Good genes.


----------



## csb

I want jeans that still fit from high school.

Wait...mine do, but it has everything to do with wearing my clothes way too big back then.


----------



## engineergurl

I think I've pretty much cycled back to the same size I was just after high school so if the current trends continue then perhaps I'll get there by my 20th reunion (since progress is slowing down significantly) I'm just happy to be off the blood pressure medication, that was my wake up call on my 30th birthday


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

&lt;--- has a 12oz bottle of ice-cold medication...


----------



## mudpuppy

csb said:


> I'm glad you all asked. I DO have a twelve mile run tomorrow.




And you're going to get up at your normal 5 am time to do it I'm sure.


----------



## sycamore PE

mudpuppy said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad you all asked. I DO have a twelve mile run tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you're going to get up at your normal 5 am time to do it I'm sure.
Click to expand...

Is the 12 mile run and the pub crawl the same thing? Cuz I don't think that counts as running


----------



## engineergurl

I think my OCD has kicked into over drive...

Edit to the worlds largest scrapbook schedule photo ever brought to you by Jim Beam


----------



## sycamore PE

Nice scrapbook, EG. I am not nearly that organized.

It's nearly 4 am and I am up eating cheese and crackers. I am 10 wks pregnant and morning sickness . . . ahem all-day sickness . . . makes me not want to eat during waking hours. I've been awake since 2:30 until my grumbling tummy finally won out over my tired head.


----------



## csb

I ate a ton at night when pregnant. So much cereal.

We don't run until 5:30 on Saturdays!

And pub crawl happens at 3 p.m. Run at 5:30, son's birthday party at 11, pub crawl at 3. I'm totally going to pass out at some point.


----------



## engineergurl

Happy Saturday post... love me some football


----------



## blybrook PE

Mornin post. Ya'll have a good weekend.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

went out for cub scouts this morning. we had a model rocket launch morning where the boys could launch the rockets they've been building all week.


----------



## knight1fox3

Shedd Aquarium post...


----------



## engineergurl

you ever paint the fingernails on your left hand and then debate about the color and decide not to paint the right hand yet... then forget you only painted one hand and go out in public?


----------



## cement

I hate when that happens


----------



## engineergurl

I just voted Cement for Prom King.


----------



## blybrook PE

And another


----------



## knight1fox3

Beers with the gang in Chi-town.


----------



## engineergurl

eat a 1/4 lb wiener and then we'll talk


----------



## blybrook PE

No thanks...

Edit - TOP

:bananalama:


----------



## engineergurl

yum-o...


----------



## knight1fox3

No mayo


----------



## engineergurl

ahh... but it had the good relish so all is right in the world...


----------



## blybrook PE

Mornin post


----------



## envirotex

sunday...time to do the grocery shopping


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I hate it when the polish on the toe nails dont match the fingernails.


----------



## engineergurl

I got my left foot and my left hand the same... getting ready to do the right side... then I will balance. New necklace and earrings to match a dress that I bought about two weeks ago but haven't worn. If anyone knows me well, they will see the irony in this statement. I miss my boots, but wearing dresses and feeling pretty is kinda getting addictive. hashtag spent too much money on another new outfit today hashtag I actually own two pairs of pink shoes and they are not sneakers


----------



## blybrook PE

Sounds like EG is getting formal...


----------



## engineergurl

no, apparently this is what they call business attire. I am getting mixed examples from people regarding what is acceptable and what is not, however I figure skirts and dresses probably won't be frowned upon.


----------



## csb

Allerigies + microbrew pub crawl = stuffed up mess


----------



## envirotex

morning post


----------



## engineergurl

it looks sunny and nice outside. I wish I were out there and not in here...


----------



## csb

It's monsoon season here...windy and raining.


----------



## engineergurl

what is the point of a conference call in number if there are only three people, and two of them are at the same office?


----------



## snickerd3

a little chilly this morning, but it looks like it will be a sunny day here too


----------



## snickerd3

engineergurl said:


> what is the point of a conference call in number if there are only three people, and two of them are at the same office?


because some people are too lazy to go to a conference room to share a line...they want to stay at their desk


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

These rain storms really are doing a number on my sinuses and allergies. I can't wait for things to dry out so I'm not going through a box of kleenex per week...


----------



## blybrook PE

Mornin post. Flurries in the forecast...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

It snowed up in the mountains yesterday/last night.


----------



## sycamore PE

snickerd3 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> what is the point of a conference call in number if there are only three people, and two of them are at the same office?
> 
> 
> 
> because some people are too lazy to go to a conference room to share a line...they want to stay at their desk
Click to expand...

This drives me nuts. The engineering leader for my project does this because he says he's more productive at his desk (b/c he can multitask) and he doesn't know how to undock his computer w/o shutting it down. But it often makes the meetings less effective, plus I find it a lot harder to read people on the phone.


----------



## engineergurl

this was a lets talk on the phone because apparently you think I'm an idiot meeting... I actually think one of the people was at home, and that would make more sense. I still think that they think I am an idiot, but at least my questions got answered.


----------



## knight1fox3

Is it lunch time yet?


----------



## envirotex

close.


----------



## sycamore PE

Not yet, gotta get off this conf call with the guy who sits next to me (and a room full of people down south)


----------



## engineergurl

yup, lunch time, I just opened my thermos


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I'm selling each of my fantasy football players for a cold beer. I can't seem to manage my lineup worth a $hit so I might as well send them to someone who can, then I'll have a few beers to forget that I even attempted to play in the 1st place.


----------



## engineergurl

Sometimes, I sit on the floor with my knees to my chest and my arms wrapped around my legs....

.... cause that's how I roll.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Time to balance the checkbook. I hate Monday mornings...


----------



## engineergurl

blah, blah Monday afternoon, what time does football come on?


----------



## sycamore PE

Football scmhootball


----------



## knight1fox3

Dexman PE said:


> I'm selling each of my fantasy football players for a cold beer. I can't seem to manage my lineup worth a $hit so I might as well send them to someone who can, then I'll have a few beers to forget that I even attempted to play in the 1st place.


LOL. Week 3 was a doozy. Pick 'ems, full leagues, suicide, everyone got hammered this week with all the upsets. LOL



Dexman PE said:


> Time to balance the checkbook. I hate Monday mornings...


People still have those? :huh:



sycamore PE said:


> Football scmhootball


That's blasphemy in this state....


----------



## sycamore PE

I am neither a Packers fan nor a Vikings fan. I couldn't care less and they haven't kicked me out of Wisconsin yet.

Hubby is a Lions fan and apparently they aren't very good, ever.


----------



## engineergurl

who cares who is playing, I'll get sick of it eventually, but it's the start of the season and i'm not bored with it yet...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I'm averaging 75 points a week in my football league which puts me 0-3 and dead last. It's even more disheartening when you lose to the 2nd lowest scoring team for that week.

I use an excel spreadsheet to manage my finances. I call that my checkbook, so about once a week I'll log into my respective online accounts and update charges/payments, then make adjustments to the 3-month look-ahead budget.


----------



## sycamore PE

We used to do the Excel thing, but Mint replaced our Excel spreadsheet a few years ago.


----------



## engineergurl

must be hot in my office today, no more ice left in my water jug and I still have nearly a half of a gallon...


----------



## knight1fox3

sycamore PE said:


> I am neither a Packers fan nor a Vikings fan. I couldn't care less and they haven't kicked me out of Wisconsin yet.
> 
> Hubby is a Lions fan and apparently they aren't very good, ever.


I'm not sure which of the two statements is worse. But either way...

:banned:


----------



## sycamore PE

knight1fox3 said:


> sycamore PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am neither a Packers fan nor a Vikings fan. I couldn't care less and they haven't kicked me out of Wisconsin yet.
> 
> Hubby is a Lions fan and apparently they aren't very good, ever.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure which of the two statements is worse. But either way...
> :banned:
Click to expand...

Well, I like beer and cheese and beer cheese soup, so maybe I can stay?


----------



## envirotex

sleepy this afternoon


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

bleh


----------



## knight1fox3

sycamore PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sycamore PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am neither a Packers fan nor a Vikings fan. I couldn't care less and they haven't kicked me out of Wisconsin yet.
> 
> Hubby is a Lions fan and apparently they aren't very good, ever.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure which of the two statements is worse. But either way...
> :banned:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I like beer and cheese and beer cheese soup, so maybe I can stay?
Click to expand...

Gaining _some_ points back....


----------



## sycamore PE

My cube mate is gone for the week. I have a lonely 4-cubicle block with puke pink walls all to myself. Let's hope I don't go crazy.


----------



## csb

Fart freely, friend!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

But don't trust your farts too much...


----------



## sycamore PE

That will just guarantee that my boss or the co-op will stop by for one reason or another.


----------



## engineergurl

Can my head just explode now and let me be done with its pounding?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

^^^ lol @ other meaning...


----------



## engineergurl

Ha. Yeah. I walked into that one.


----------



## maryannette

Hmmmm.


----------



## blybrook PE

Walked to work with snow fallin. Mostly melted off in lower elevations. Sticking around above 500'

Edit - TOP


----------



## engineergurl

At least my headache is gone this morning


----------



## sycamore PE

Good morning


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Waiting for the kids to get ready for school.


----------



## engineergurl

I am at work... my headache is back and I think I am falling asleep at my desk... when was the last time I had any caffeine?


----------



## envirotex

go get some coffee, this week's studies say it's good for you.


----------



## csb

I get to go to reading workshop at my kid's school today. It means I get to read a book of my choosing and then a book to share with my reading buddy. I'm starting "We Were Soldiers Once...and Young" and I'm wondering if I have to explain to a second grader my book choice.


----------



## engineergurl

better than some other books, you could have picked 50 shades or something like that...


----------



## sycamore PE

My coffee maker broke last weekend. The husband wants to try to fix it. I think it's a lost cause and that coffee makers are built with a timer to ensure the break after 5 years of use.


----------



## engineergurl

I tend to only use ours during the winter... speaking of this morning it was about 49 degrees and as I dragged the trash can to the road in my flipflops I thought to myself, gee, this is a good hot chocolate day.... then I realized how nasty the keurig was... on the drive in today I kept thinking... I need to remember to clean the coffee maker tonight... oh I hope I remember to clean the coffee maker tonight... who can I ask to remind me to clean the coffee maker tonight....

Perhaps I will remember to clean the coffee maker tonight since I've typed it a few times....


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Don't forget to clean the coffee maker tonight


----------



## engineergurl

I hope I don't forget to clean the coffee maker tonight...


----------



## blybrook PE

Morning post. Great day to clean the coffee maker...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I cleaned my coffee maker this past weekend, it's a good time of year to do such activities


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

How does one clean a coffee maker? All my wife does is run a cycle or two with vinegar (no grounds or filters), then rinse it off.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I usually just run coffee through it, coffee comes out black, just the way I like it.


----------



## sycamore PE

I do a vinegar cycle then a water cycle to wash out the vinegar.


----------



## engineergurl

From their website...

*Cleaning the Brewer *
Regular cleaning will prolong the life of the brewer and is recommended for proper operation. We recommend you clean the external components with a soapy, damp, non-abrasive cloth. Never immerse the brewer in water or other liquids. The K-Cup™ Holder and funnel, drip plate and drip tray (on the Elite, Classic, Ultra, Special Edition, Ultimate, Platinum, Select and OfficePRO® Premier) are dishwasher safe. The removable water reservoir and water reservoir removable lid are NOT dishwasher safe so you’ll need to clean them by hand.

*Cleaning the K-Cup™ Holder*


*Remove the K-Cup*® *assembly *
To remove the assembly from the brewer, open the cover by lifting the handle. Grasp the top of the K-Cup™ Holder with one hand while pushing up on the bottom of the assembly from underneath with the other until it releases. The K-Cup™ Holder is dishwasher safe.
*Clean the Funnel *
The funnel can be removed from the K-Cup™ Holder by pulling on it until it snaps off. The funnel is dishwasher safe. To replace it just snap it back onto the K-Cup™ Holder.
*Clean the exit needle *
The exit needle is located on the inside bottom of the K-Cup™ Holder. If coffee grounds or cocoa mix gets clogged in the exit needle, it can be cleaned using a paper clip or similar tool. Remove the funnel from the K-Cup™ Holder, insert the paper clip into the tube and move it around to loosen the clog and remove any debris. Please note, you cannot poke all the way through the needle as the opening of the needle is located on the side and not the top.
*Install the K-Cup® assembly into the brewer *
After cleaning, align the K-Cup™ Holder tabs with the opening placing the two front tabs on the bottom and the single tab on top and snap it into place by pushing down on the top rim.
Then you descale it by running vinegar and water through it a whole bunch..


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Cleaning my car doesn't have that many steps...


----------



## engineergurl

yeah, but the brewer is awesome for what I need it for... regular coffee makers were pointless in our house unless I was hosting a uppity party that required more than just soda and booze


----------



## csb

I usually just clean my coffee maker in the shower.

Wait, what are you guys talking about?


----------



## engineergurl

someone seriously hash tagged jug nation... smh


----------



## envirotex

"it can be cleaned using a paper clip"

the original multipurpose tool


----------



## engineergurl

I'm surprised they didn't include a needle cleaning tool in the box...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Eg, dont forget to clean your coffee maker


----------



## engineergurl

wow, I can't believe that slipped my mind... I need to clean the coffee maker tonight, don't I?


----------



## knight1fox3

Hmm..I wonder if it's a good day to clean the coffee maker....

:bananalama:


----------



## sycamore PE

I'm not cleaning my coffee maker today.


----------



## engineergurl

I'm still trying to figure out CSB's comment....


----------



## sycamore PE

About the coffee maker in the shower? Does she have a husband who makes coffee and he cleans himself in the shower? That's what I thought.

Edit: if that's what she means, then I clean my coffee maker in the shower, too.


----------



## engineergurl

I was focused more on, what part of sombody's body produces anything remotely close to coffee...

but if that's the case, perhaps she's consuming a bit too much coffee?


----------



## csb

Ahem, well, uh...

Hey, engineergurl...you need to clean your coffee maker!


----------



## engineergurl

sounds like you do more than me.... I clean mine each and every time it gets used... geeze, you only clean yours in the shower?


----------



## csb

I don't drink coffee. It might stunt my growth.

How much does a coffee pot need to be cleaned? I shower at least once a day.


----------



## sycamore PE

Hmm. Yeah, I'm lost.


----------



## engineergurl

you should at least wipe down the outside and mop up any splatters every time you use it... if it only gets cleaned once a day, the splatters could get crusty and then be much harder to deal with.......I think a deep clean should be every 3-6 months


----------



## csb

ARGH...where's VTE when I need him?


----------



## engineergurl

what? am I not doing a good enough job?


----------



## csb

You're setting them up wonderfully...I just need him to come in for the Alley Oop


----------



## engineergurl

there don't need to be alley-ooping anywhere near my coffee maker....

insert comment regarding sugar... or milk jugs... etc etc etc


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I wouldn't advise doing a Google Image search for "alley-oop coffee maker" on a work computer...


----------



## csb

or sweet cheeks...


----------



## engineergurl

I am going to laugh so hard if I really do forget to clean the coffee maker


----------



## csb

Does anyone remember the movie Awakenings? I loved that movie.


----------



## knight1fox3

^ was it a pRon?

EDIT: see below uke:


----------



## csb

With Robert De Niro and Robin Williams?! Yuck.


----------



## knight1fox3

^ fixt.


----------



## envirotex

my coffee maker has a nifty filter


----------



## engineergurl

i'm home... gonna clean the coffee maker now...


----------



## sycamore PE

Is your coffee maker clean yet?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

What about the toaster. A dirty toaster is a fire hazard.

Edit: ToP :bananalama:


----------



## engineergurl

ummm... I generally don't consume bread.... so the toaster is probably pretty clean. (note that I said generally don't... I did not say never...)

edit- and yes the coffee maker is clean and ready to go for the morning... except I'm out of butter, I can't seem to find the agave syrup and there is only like tiny grains of stevia in the canister... and I just realized that I have to fast from midnight until my am doc appt. DAUM IT!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

What does your butter supply have to do with a clean coffee maker? I think I missed a step somewhere in the shower...


----------



## sycamore PE

Sounds like EG likes butter, agave nectar, and stevia in her coffee?


----------



## engineergurl

butter and stevia in my coffee.... agave in my tea...


----------



## sycamore PE

Salted or unsalted butter?


----------



## envirotex

what? coffee is supposed to be black. and hot.


----------



## engineergurl

Unsalted butter... you guys haven't ever heard of this before?


----------



## blybrook PE

Cleaned da tea pot upon getting home, then made mint tea


----------



## envirotex

mint tea?


----------



## sycamore PE

I have never heard of butter in coffee.


----------



## knight1fox3

I've heard of it, but didn't actually think anyone actually did it. LOL


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Butter in your coffee? WTF?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

EG, no, never, not once. And can actually say that I just gagged a little... But I'm not judging... much.


----------



## engineergurl

Lol.. find a cafe that sells bulletproof coffee and check it out... I am not alone in the world on this


----------



## sycamore PE

I am having butter on my toast this morning. Salted Wisconsin butter.


----------



## engineergurl

Lol... I am starving... but my blood has been drawn so I can have an apple


----------



## csb

Buttered coffee?!


----------



## knight1fox3

"I could hide out under there....."


----------



## blybrook PE

Mornin post


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

csb said:


> Buttered coffee?!


I don't like coffee to begin with, but adding butter sounds so much worse... bleh


----------



## wilheldp_PE

knight1fox3 said:


> "I could hide out under there....."




Under where?


----------



## sycamore PE

I dunno, I can see butter and sugar in coffee. Kind of like cream without the milky-ness.


----------



## csb

k1f3 just made you say underwear!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## engineergurl

Spent the morning meeting walking around campus. There are somethings that make you feel young, like when the students treat you like another student... and other things that make you feel old, like when you realize that you are 15 years older than some of those kids.


----------



## knight1fox3

^ but also much wiser. 



csb said:


> k1f3 just made you say underwear!


LOL...yes! Heard that song on the way to work this morning. Bare Naked Ladies I think?


----------



## engineergurl

knight1fox3 said:


> LOL...yes! Heard that song on the way to work this morning. Bare Naked Ladies I think?


yes BNL... I can't remember what album Pinch Me was on...


----------



## csb

I've seen them in concert three times!


----------



## engineergurl

I used to have all their albums until they got stolen... I always liked them better than most of the other bands that were popular during my college years...


----------



## knight1fox3

Post lunch post.


----------



## engineergurl

2 1/6 hours left till quitting time...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

knight1fox3 said:


> ^ but also much wiser.
> 
> 
> 
> csb said:
> 
> 
> 
> k1f3 just made you say underwear!
> 
> 
> 
> LOL...yes! Heard that song on the way to work this morning. Bare Naked Ladies I think?
Click to expand...

I almost did the obligitory response, but thought I'd leave it out there for someone else...


----------



## sycamore PE

Yawn.


----------



## knight1fox3

^ agreed.


----------



## engineergurl

Well the week is on the down slide now


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Time to go play some softball...


----------



## sycamore PE

Time to make hot pepper jelly


----------



## engineergurl

I'm finally thinking about dinner, but now I'm thinking it may be too late...


----------



## sycamore PE

I'm thinking about how tasty my pepper jelly is going to be.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Home after a winning effort at my softball game.


----------



## blybrook PE

Already ate, getting ready fer a movie.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Where does the time go?


----------



## engineergurl

WAKE UP.... it is time to hit the gym!


----------



## sycamore PE

Ow ow ow, I turned my ankle this morning while carrying my 30 lb son and 3 bags. And I have a cold. And morning sickness. And a 7 am conference call during which I was juggling a diaper blowout and a crying toddler while trying to sound intelligent. Today better get easier. I'm getting a hot cocoa and a muffin.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

engineergurl said:


> WAKE UP.... it is time to hit the gym!




I was also awake at 4:45 am this morning...just long enough to look at the clock, roll over, and go back to sleep.


----------



## snickerd3

sycamore PE said:


> Ow ow ow, I turned my ankle this morning while carrying my 30 lb son and 3 bags. And I have a cold. And morning sickness. And a 7 am conference call during which I was juggling a diaper blowout and a crying toddler while trying to sound intelligent. Today better get easier. I'm getting a hot cocoa and a muffin.


hope it gets better!


----------



## engineergurl

That sucks sycamore... I hope your day gets better


----------



## knight1fox3

sycamore PE said:


> And a 7 am conference call during which I was juggling a diaper blowout and a crying toddler while trying to sound intelligent. Today better get easier. I'm getting a hot cocoa and a muffin.


Kids sound hard.....


----------



## csb

engineergurl said:


> WAKE UP.... it is time to hit the gym!




or the pavement!


----------



## sycamore PE

csb said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> WAKE UP.... it is time to hit the gym!
> 
> 
> 
> or the pavement!
Click to expand...

or the pedals!
Edit: :bananalama: Top!


----------



## blybrook PE

Mornin post. Rainin again. At least the snow is gone!


----------



## csb

I apologize to everyone who has seen me in the last few weeks and who will see me, because I can't stop singing Robin Thicke's "I Want to Give it to You"

HEY

GIRL


----------



## engineergurl

now I'm gonna have the Hey, Hey, Hey song stuck in my head....


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Hungry


----------



## engineergurl

I saw a sign in one of the dorms today... "10 reasons why you should pull up your pants"


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

sycamore PE said:


> Ow ow ow, I turned my ankle this morning while carrying my 30 lb son and 3 bags. And I have a cold. *And morning sickness. *And a 7 am conference call during which I was juggling a diaper blowout and a crying toddler while trying to sound intelligent. Today better get easier. I'm getting a hot cocoa and a muffin.


Are you pregnant? If so, congrats!


----------



## snickerd3

she has been hinting the past couple days to that with post content....


----------



## engineergurl

morning meeting done, on task for next phase and then an afternoon teleconference... it got up to 80 degrees here today


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

procrastinating doing anything productive. Too many things to get done that I'm not going to do any of them and hope they all just go away...


----------



## engineergurl

I have one more bit of information I'm trying to find on the internet, then I can shoot this spread sheet off in an email... it's proving to be a slightly elusive number though


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

1 point 21 jiggawatts. 88mph. That's all you need to know.


----------



## engineergurl

lol, well someone else wants to know what the single room rate at another college is...


----------



## sycamore PE

Dexman PE said:


> sycamore PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ow ow ow, I turned my ankle this morning while carrying my 30 lb son and 3 bags. And I have a cold. *And morning sickness. *And a 7 am conference call during which I was juggling a diaper blowout and a crying toddler while trying to sound intelligent. Today better get easier. I'm getting a hot cocoa and a muffin.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you pregnant? If so, congrats!
Click to expand...

Yes, I am. Thanks.


----------



## engineergurl

another post... congrats...


----------



## knight1fox3

Dexman PE said:


> 1 point 21 jiggawatts. 88mph. That's all you need to know.


LOL.....exactly!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Congrats sycamore!


----------



## engineergurl

heels + walking to every single dorm on campus with a contractor + doing it again the next day = EG really looking forward to tomorrow when she will be in the office all day


----------



## knight1fox3

Is this day still going?! :huh:


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Not for me, on my way home


----------



## engineergurl

interwebz just went out, I say that is a sign...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I would probably be more efficient if I didn't have interwebs. I'm supposed to be writing a couple essays, but I keep distracting myself...


----------



## knight1fox3

LOL, why are you writing essays? Are you taking a test?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

There's a Leadership program here at work that I am applying for. It's put on by the education &amp; development department and it's a very difficult program to get into.


----------



## engineergurl

new fingernail polish color tonight... Breezy Blue... got a new outfit to wear tomorrow... but then again, I still haven't worn my hot pink shoes... hmmm, perhaps I should reconsider my outfit plans...


----------



## sycamore PE

Tomorrow is Friday, which means I will wear jeans to work.


----------



## maryannette

blah blah blah.


----------



## engineergurl

sycamore PE said:


> Tomorrow is Friday, which means I will wear jeans to work.




I don't use the word hate... but right now, I strongly dislike your advantages.

Anyway... can I wear my pink shoes with my blue outfit?


----------



## maryannette

I would never wear pink shoes with a blue outfit, BUT, I don't have any pink shoes.


----------



## engineergurl

lol... I love those pink shoes


----------



## sycamore PE

I have pink shoes but they are heeled sandals, so a no-no for work. Sometimes I wear pink jeans on Friday. They look fabulous with my steel toes.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I wear jeans to work every day.


----------



## sycamore PE

Apparently, our business requires seriousness Monday thru Thursday, but on Fridays, everything changes and jeans are ok. They are also ok as a gimmic to get people to donate to a food/toy/school supplies drive.


----------



## engineergurl

Dressing up is very much outside my comfort zone. Before this job I owned 5 pairs of steel toed boots, a pair of kevlar and a pair of camo snake boots. In the last 6 weeks I've bought 5 pairs of dress shoes, and pulled quite a few from the back of my closet. I've worn more skirts in the last 6 weeks then probably the last 10 years. But, it does kinda give me a chance to feel pretty at work without everyone asking me if I had a job interview or if my husband had been gone and was gonna come home that day.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

snickerd3 said:


> she has been hinting the past couple days to that with post content....




Have you ever met a man? We don't pick up on female subtleties...ever.


----------



## engineergurl

wilheldp_PE said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> she has been hinting the past couple days to that with post content....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever met a man? We don't pick up on female subtleties...ever.
Click to expand...



gee- I wonder why


----------



## wilheldp_PE

Because we're retarded.


----------



## engineergurl

That's not a very nice word.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

It's pronounced rah-tard.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Good hangover reference.


----------



## engineergurl

Tgif!


----------



## sycamore PE

Agreed! Oktoberfest this weekend thru next weekend here. I'm excited for spaetzel and something unhealthy fried on a stick.


----------



## engineergurl

The Virginia State Fair starts today... Deep fried butter and chocolate covered bacon... YUM-O!!!!


----------



## sycamore PE

Chocolate covered bacon sounds heavenly. I'm looking forward to deep fried cheese curds  .


----------



## engineergurl

oh I love how a good cheese curd will squeak on my teeth... that's something I have yet to find down here and wish I could


----------



## snickerd3

The pre-k actually sent home a real mudpie in minisnick's backpack yesterday. They made them in styrofoam bowls and then put them in plastic bag to take home. I understand the theme but really...sending it home?


----------



## envirotex

post


----------



## sycamore PE

snickerd3 said:


> The pre-k actually sent home a real mudpie in minisnick's backpack yesterday. They made them in styrofoam bowls and then put them in plastic bag to take home. I understand the theme but really...sending it home?


You mean they literally sent home mud in a bowl? That is odd. . .


----------



## engineergurl

kinda funny though...


----------



## sycamore PE

Snick, you're shellacking minisnick's mud pie and framing it in a shadow box to display forever, right?


----------



## snickerd3

sycamore PE said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The pre-k actually sent home a real mudpie in minisnick's backpack yesterday. They made them in styrofoam bowls and then put them in plastic bag to take home. I understand the theme but really...sending it home?
> 
> 
> 
> You mean they literally sent home mud in a bowl? That is odd. . .
Click to expand...

Yep wet mud in a bowl. Not a chance is preserving it. It will stay out on the front porch for a while but then it is gone

Minisnick is convinced a plant is going to grow out of it too, overnight like jack and the beanstalk. he was bummed this morning when nothing had sprouted.


----------



## engineergurl

I think I would have been an evil parent and stuck a plant in it.


----------



## snickerd3

When I first picked him up i thought maybe it was an oreo dirt cake mud pie since he said he wanted to eat it. Then we got home and saw it was literally wet mud with twigs and leaves.


----------



## engineergurl

and just think how of the tax dollars give him the opportunity to make mud pie  lol


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

^^^ Imagine getting a "C" on your mudpie...


----------



## engineergurl

I'm sorry, your son can not progress to kindergarten... his mud pie consistency was just a bit watery and deemed under done...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I suggest we implement a student-specific learning plan so that your son can get his mudpie skills up to the state-specified minimum. He can work on this during the nights and weekends...


----------



## envirotex

more rain coming, should be good for making mud pies this weekend.


----------



## engineergurl

I figured if I carried my umbrella around all day it would keep the rain away from here...


----------



## snickerd3

^has it worked so far today?


----------



## engineergurl

yup... I left it in the car at lunch and it clouded up with dark gray clouds, then I remembered and ran and got it and brought it into the building, now it's sunny as can be!


----------



## snickerd3

leaving early today to help staff a bake sale fundraiser table for the Pre-K at the homecoming street festival. The district only partially funds the program. The parents group fundraises to make up part of the difference. They have given the school between $6-7K annually since the state stopped 100% funding and they pay for field trips and such


----------



## maryannette

I am ready for quitting time.


----------



## engineergurl

snickerd3 said:


> leaving early today to help staff a bake sale fundraiser table for the Pre-K at the homecoming street festival. The district only partially funds the program. The parents group fundraises to make up part of the difference. They have given the school between $6-7K annually since the state stopped 100% funding and they pay for field trips and such




you gonna sell mud pies at the bake sale?


----------



## knight1fox3

sycamore PE said:


> I have pink shoes but they are heeled sandals, so a no-no for work. Sometimes I wear pink jeans on Friday. They look fabulous with my steel toes.


Pics or it didn't happen.



sycamore PE said:


> Agreed! Oktoberfest this weekend thru next weekend here. I'm excited for spaetzel and something unhealthy fried on a stick.


And the Sam Adams Lager! But none for you! 



sycamore PE said:


> Chocolate covered bacon sounds heavenly. I'm looking forward to deep fried cheese curds  .


Absolutely not. They have that at the state fair. Not as good as you think. Bacon is all noodly and cold. Gross. Cheese curds for the win! I buy them fresh (and squeaky) every other week from the store.



snickerd3 said:


> leaving early today to help staff a bake sale fundraiser table for the Pre-K at the homecoming street festival. The district only partially funds the program. The parents group fundraises to make up part of the difference. They have given the school between $6-7K annually since the state stopped 100% funding and they pay for field trips and such


What?! You don't have enough hours in for this week to be able to do that! I want to ensure my tax dollars are being well spent! ldman:


----------



## maryannette

I have NEVER had any pink shoes.


----------



## snickerd3

engineergurl said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> leaving early today to help staff a bake sale fundraiser table for the Pre-K at the homecoming street festival. The district only partially funds the program. The parents group fundraises to make up part of the difference. They have given the school between $6-7K annually since the state stopped 100% funding and they pay for field trips and such
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you gonna sell mud pies at the bake sale?
Click to expand...



That would be hilarious!!!



knight1fox3 said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> leaving early today to help staff a bake sale fundraiser table for the Pre-K at the homecoming street festival. The district only partially funds the program. The parents group fundraises to make up part of the difference. They have given the school between $6-7K annually since the state stopped 100% funding and they pay for field trips and such
> 
> 
> 
> What?! You don't have enough hours in for this week to be able to do that! I want to ensure my tax dollars are being well spent! ldman:
Click to expand...


----------



## maryannette

I got in a lot of trouble when I was a kid because my sister and I threw mudpies at the house.


----------



## engineergurl

maybe if you hadn't Mary, someone would have bought you pink shoes... my first pair was a pair of saddle shoes but instead of black and white, they were pink and white


----------



## knight1fox3

Reebok Pumps &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; Pink Shoes


----------



## engineergurl

good grief is today over yet?


----------



## sycamore PE

Nope.


----------



## knight1fox3

Is it beer-thirty yet?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Thai food for lunch. Good stuff.


----------



## engineergurl

hour and ten left, then an hour and ten home probably... two hours and twenty minutes until I can pop a top on a CAB


----------



## knight1fox3

Jersey Mike's for lunch. Was surprised to find they opened a new location near my work. Excellent subs IMO.


----------



## engineergurl

when I was in NC there was one near where I worked and they ran a badge day where if you came in with your state, city or fed id badge you got discounts... of course that was in Fayetteville where the vast majority of everyone worked for the state, city or fed govt...

:bananalama:


----------



## sycamore PE

I am doing statistics on a Friday afternoon and my brain is hating me for it.


----------



## engineergurl

I love it when a plan comes together.


----------



## sycamore PE

But it's Friday, so won't you forget the plan by Monday?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

^ probably will just like you will probably forget the statistics by then too


----------



## knight1fox3

Funny thing. Our Keurig started to act up this morning. I think I'll be cleaning the coffee maker tonight. LOL

Found the manual and it says to clean every 6 months?! :huh: Whoops....LOL


----------



## maryannette

We had to replace ours. Cleaning several times didn't correct the problem. We use filter water from fridge now.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I don't drink coffee. The coffee maker is entirely Mrs Dex's problem.


----------



## engineergurl

I need to get and stay motivated for the next 22 hours or so... the list of stuff I need to accomplish is a mile long, but I am finding it hard to get started


----------



## maryannette

I would love to have a weekend with nothing that I needed to do.


----------



## engineergurl

oh Mary, me too


----------



## maryannette

A family member decided that I would make pear preserves this weekend. She brought the pears to me and said they needed to be make into preserves.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

See, I would have grabbed them with a big ol smile and said "grass needs cuttin', mowers in the shed."


----------



## engineergurl

need more motivation... really


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I need somebody to spam fest with me.


----------



## engineergurl

I think I may be too late...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

No, I'm here, and probably will be for a while yet.


----------



## engineergurl

ME TOO!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

cool


----------



## engineergurl

cool beans... is my pizza ready yet?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Did the oven timer ding?


----------



## engineergurl

yes it did... nom nom nom


----------



## Sapper PE LS

totally jelly


----------



## engineergurl

PEANUT BUTTER... good gosh I haven't had jelly in months


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I have jelly at least once a week


----------



## engineergurl

ummmm... what kind and what is up with the font here? (is this gonna post this way?)


----------



## Sapper PE LS

your turn


----------



## engineergurl

you gotta remember I'm dealing with like no internet signal out here... I love the woods and the pond and stuff, but the satalite dishes and hotspots are for the birds


----------



## Sapper PE LS

You should consider changing you rent address in July 2014... I know a place that has Verizon FIOS!


----------



## engineergurl

I really hope we have orders by then... we were supposed to get them this month... but THAT isn't gonna happen


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Whats first on the list? Back to Bama?


----------



## engineergurl

should be... almost 18 years in we are heading towards the short list and they should send us to where he wants to retire to... SHOULD being the key word...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

well, I hope you get what you're looking for there.


----------



## engineergurl

who knows, i think that i've learned to adapt to pretty much anything by now. So far I've worked in traffic, environmental regulation, jewlery stores, clothing stores, and now a college...

I can say, I don't really plan on the furture much further then a month or so


----------



## Sapper PE LS

In a couple years, once he retires, you can plan like normal people.. on another note, I have a contact in San Fran (my old neighbor who does all kinds of crazy shit on the internet) who might be able to recover the data I deleted a few months back. He's probably high right now, so who knows if he really can, but he seems to think he can do it.


----------



## engineergurl

okay, I think I'm out. I gotta get the yard work done tomorrow morning and do the grocery shopping

Edit: HA HA HA Plan like normal people... not so sure I remember how to do THAT! cotton candy dreams Sap!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

goodnight


----------



## engineergurl

Last post from the phone while curled up in bed... err i mean pretty much getting evicted from my bed by dogs and cats


----------



## blybrook PE

Mornin post. About to head out fer a drive to fairbanks and get my spare rims to get winter tires.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Wife wants me to be productive at the house today. Things I dont have time for? That.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Wife wants to go to the fair... OK!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

be sure to eat something deep fried and covered in chocolate...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Umm, the idea if deep fried butter and chocolate covered bacon can not be unthunk... sorry EG, but that is just gross to me.


----------



## sycamore PE

Had a hot dog at Oktoberfest and the toddler had candy from the parade. Left the husband and brother-in-law to drink beer while the toddler sleeps off his sugar high.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I could go for a hot dog


----------



## sycamore PE

Best thing was it wasn't one of those ball park dogs with plastic filler, but one of the tasty kind that might actually have meat in it.


----------



## engineergurl

There are two good parts to tdy's the extra money and him coming home. The latter is my favorite and much more important.

I kicked his butt at trivial pursuit.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Nice


----------



## cement

sunday morning post


----------



## sycamore PE

Sunday evening post


----------



## engineergurl

Sapper said:


> Umm, the idea if deep fried butter and chocolate covered bacon can not be unthunk... sorry EG, but that is just gross to me.






If you like a salty-sweet combination, the chocolate covered bacon is yummy. The bacon has to be cooked to crispy and not fatty since by the time you eat it, it's cold usually, and I don't recommend eating more than a piece.

The butter melts... it's not like you are eating a stick of butter. lol.

I have to say, this weekend, was pretty freaking awesome.


----------



## knight1fox3

Sapper said:


> In a couple years, once he retires, you can plan like normal people.. on another note, I have a contact in San Fran (my old neighbor who does all kinds of crazy shit on the internet) who might be able to recover the data I deleted a few months back. He's probably high right now, so who knows if he really can, but he seems to think he can do it.


I'm actually still working on this. Need confirmation on a few things yet that I'm still researching.


----------



## engineergurl

"sure I'll share my bacon with you." said no person ever.


----------



## envirotex

stupid monday.


----------



## blybrook PE

Still several hours til monday hits. I'm takin every second fer r&amp;r...


----------



## engineergurl

Happy day people!


----------



## sycamore PE

Happy day to you, too!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

engineergurl said:


> "sure I'll share my bacon with you." said no person ever.


+1


----------



## engineergurl

lunch time


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Yep. Lunch time


----------



## knight1fox3

Agreed! Starving.


----------



## engineergurl

lots of veggies seem to have made it into my lunch bag


----------



## knight1fox3

^ Bonus!


----------



## engineergurl

a yummy one at that.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Chick-fil-a sammich with bacon. So much win!!


----------



## knight1fox3

Dexman PE said:


> Chick-fil-a sammich with bacon. So much win *many calories*!!


Fixt.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

meh, like I'll gain any weight from it...


----------



## engineergurl

don't suppose anyone knows if the senate passed the 'pay our military act'


----------



## csb

knight1fox3 said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chick-fil-a sammich with bacon. So much win *many calories*!!
> 
> 
> 
> Fixt.
Click to expand...



Buzzkill


----------



## engineergurl

the char grilled Chicken and bacon club only has 430 calories in it


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

then I found a hair and a piece of trash in the cup after I finished drinking my lemonade. So much fail... uke:


----------



## engineergurl

29 minutes


----------



## csb

Man, I have a booger way up in my nose, like it's tickling my brain.


----------



## knight1fox3

^ appreciate you sharing that with the group. Now put some pants on..........or no more Matlock.


----------



## csb

buzzkill


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## envirotex

monday after 5 post.


----------



## engineergurl

MNF.


----------



## envirotex

who ya got? the aquatic mammals or the fleur de lis?


----------



## sycamore PE

Sleepy


----------



## engineergurl

I like aquatic mammals... lol


----------



## envirotex

yeah. gotta go for the fins too.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Football is on? Sucks not having cable for this 3 hour window each week...


----------



## envirotex

brees is having a good night.


----------



## blybrook PE

Evenin post


----------



## engineergurl

Happy. Happy. Happy.


----------



## sycamore PE

Morning.


----------



## envirotex

it is


----------



## engineergurl

but it's almost lunch time... morning is more than half over...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

bleh


----------



## engineergurl

i hate it when people start clicking share and whining about something without looking stuff up...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I may need to drink coffee this morning. I just can't seem to wake up...


----------



## engineergurl

sunflower seeds


----------



## snickerd3

yeah...the work i have to do today is sort of pointless because the people I need to talk to can't go to work today.


----------



## blybrook PE

Its it Friday yet?


----------



## knight1fox3

Dexman PE said:


> Football is on? Sucks not having cable for this 3 hour window each week...


You just don't listen, do you?

&lt;---------also does not have cable but watched MNF and will watch TNF.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

It's not that big of a deal really. I play in a softball league on Monday nights which takes up about half of the game. Only time I care about MNF or TNF is if the Broncos play, and then the games are on local channels anyways...


----------



## engineergurl

yawn.


----------



## snickerd3

I hear ya!!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Car parts are expensive...


----------



## engineergurl

sometimes I come up with the most crazy ideas


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Like corn and red velvet cake?


----------



## snickerd3

gas was down to $3.29 a gal when I got into town this morning....by wednesday afternoon it will likely be back up $3.59 for no other reason than it is wed afternoon and that is when the gas stations in town raise prices for the weekend


----------



## knight1fox3

^ $3.59 is what I pay anyway. But then again I use premium.



Dexman PE said:


> Car *Computer* parts are expensive...


Fixt.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I've been paying right around the 3.60/gal mark for gas for a few weeks now. I too, use premium...


----------



## Capt Worley PE

$2.99 at the corner Valero.


----------



## engineergurl

oooo, I wonder how much martin's is charging


----------



## sycamore PE

I rarely fill the car so I never know what gas is. Advantage of living within 2 miles of pretty much everywhere I need to go.


----------



## engineergurl

I heard that prices went down because one of the major companies completed renovations on a refinery but that some of the east coast refineries were switching fuel type production for winter so the price will go back up


----------



## wilheldp_PE

My name is Daniel (go by Dan). Is it weird to date somebody named Danielle (goes by Dani)?


----------



## engineergurl

I have a cousin Sandra (Sandy) that was married to a Sandie... they are now divorcing after 20 years... just saying


----------



## wilheldp_PE

The only part about that that I find weird is a guy named Sandie (assuming it's a guy since they've been married for 20 years).


----------



## engineergurl

Yeah... I never got that... I thought boy Sandee maybe, but the ie always seemed strange


----------



## sycamore PE

Good morning!


----------



## engineergurl

Good Morning back at you!


----------



## snickerd3

on the way to daycare this morning minisnick said Mom don't drive your car...let the car drive itself. I told him I wish it could drive itself, but that is probably still 10-20 yrs away from being standard for a car.


----------



## envirotex

another day without goverment. and the IRS. I'm pretty sure that my taxes are still being withheld from my paycheck.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

^^^ someone has to pay Congress...


----------



## knight1fox3

I like turning in a homework assignment only to get the next one right away..........said no one ever.


----------



## sycamore PE

I like not having homework.


----------



## knight1fox3

sycamore PE said:


> I like not having homework.


Soon....

Although I must admit it's nice to stay sharp on some of the things the homework covers. And it aligns nicely with my work too so the desire to do it is there as opposed to it being just another chore.


----------



## sycamore PE

knight1fox3 said:


> sycamore PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like not having homework.
> 
> 
> 
> Soon....
> Although I must admit it's nice to stay sharp on some of the things the homework covers. And it aligns nicely with my work too so the desire to do it is there as opposed to it being just another chore.
Click to expand...

Are you getting a master's degree in eng, just taking a class, or something else?


----------



## knight1fox3

Yes working on a masters degree in electrical engineering (Mich. Tech) with an emphasis on power systems. I really like the program so far.


----------



## engineergurl

what a day


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I need a beer


----------



## engineergurl

ooo, that sounds good


----------



## snickerd3

I'm thinking tonight my be diner at the mexican place so we can get margarittas.


----------



## knight1fox3

snickerd3 said:


> I'm thinking tonight my be diner at the mexican place so we can get margarittas.


Mexican food and margaritas sound like an excellent idea!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Mexican food for lunch. It will be too far gone to adequately chase with a margarita after work...


----------



## engineergurl

we are having 4 cheese zucchini strata for dinner.


----------



## sycamore PE

We're having lasagna. New recipe that involves cannellini beans.


----------



## engineergurl

^^ really?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

&lt;--- doesn't like zuchini


----------



## engineergurl

^^ you aren't eating dinner at my house tonight, so it's all good I think


----------



## csb

WOOT


----------



## knight1fox3

Pork tenderloin with carrots, potatoes, and onions simmering in the crockpot. Accompanied by a salad and Parmesan foccacia.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

No clue what's for dinner, assuming I even eat anything. I've actually gotten used to not eating that much in the evenings. I'll probably have a snack, maybe a cup of juice, but probably nothing substantial.


----------



## envirotex

djfnuirgnf

whatever. get this week finished.


----------



## blybrook PE

Needing dinner soon. Thinking sushi


----------



## sycamore PE

My lasagna had zucchini in it, too. And kale. It was actually really tasty. I think we'll make it again.


----------



## engineergurl

2013 CrossFit Games on ESPN HD. Legless rope climbs and 65# thrusters. 21,3,15,2,9,1... quote of the night... none of them have boobs.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

Major topic of discussion on my first date with this girl: My cat probably has kidney disease and it's better to put him down than let him suffer.


----------



## sycamore PE

Do you enjoy the topic of dying cats?


----------



## wilheldp_PE

I do not. She is the one that brought up kidney disease and euthanasia. I was just complaining about my cat pissing everywhere.


----------



## blybrook PE

Discussing a dying pussy on the first date, makes one wonder...


----------



## sycamore PE

Maybe your cat is insecure and feels the need to mark everything to prevent a second, cooler cat from moving in. I diagnose your cat with anxiety and low self-esteem.


----------



## knight1fox3

Perhaps Dex's cat has an ailment of this sort. Hopefully not as serious though. Sorry to hear the news Wil.


----------



## engineergurl

Night night time we say to the dogs


----------



## wilheldp_PE

Yeah, I knew it was probably something serious due to the weight loss he's had over the last few weeks. I have a severe distrust in vets, though, so I was reluctant to take him in. Now it seems it might be a one-way trip for the kitty.


----------



## sycamore PE

Poor kitty!


----------



## engineergurl

Morning post


----------



## sycamore PE

At work post


----------



## engineergurl

trying to fill out the form to get a new drivers license and the computer keeps erasing my typing


----------



## sycamore PE

When I got my WI license, they required a bunch of documents that young ppl rarely have, like a landline telephone statement, a bank statement from a local bank, mailed by the bank (online bankers can't print off a statement), or mortgage papers. A lease doesn't prove residency, apparently. The only acceptable thing we had was a utility bill, which was in my husband's name, so they turned me away. I had to return with my marriage license and the utility bill to prove that I was married to a legitimate WI resident to get a license.

When we first got Tennessee licenses, they accepted way more documents and accepted that my husband and I were married based on our same last name and identical previous address.

My conclusion is that WI hates young people moving into their state, while Tennessee wants no barriers to TN residency.


----------



## snickerd3

what truely is the difference between lease and rent? I see the two used interchangeabley and independently all the time.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

My eyes hurt...


----------



## Supe

Rent is month to month typically, where the contract owner has the ability to change terms with adequate notification. It is automatically renewed unless the renter or contract owner provides written notification. Lease is fixed term, terms are locked, and you're liable for balance if you break the lease. They also do not self-renew.


----------



## blybrook PE

Mornin post


----------



## engineergurl

all I have to do is send in a money order for $23.50, this form, copies of my husbands orders and my military dependent id and they should mail me a new license... at least I don't have to go to the DMV


----------



## envirotex

I come home one particular evening
The landlady said, "You got the rent money yet?",
I said, "No, can't find no job"
Therefore I ain't got no money to pay the rent
She said "I don't believe you're tryin' to find no job"
Said "I seen you today you was standin' on a corner,
Leaning up against a post"
I said "But I'm tired, I've been walkin' all day"
She said "That don't confront me,
Long as I get my money next Friday"
Now next Friday come I didn't have the rent,
And out the door I went


----------



## sycamore PE

Do you all put "P.E." on LinkedIn? After your name or somewhere else? I'm trying to decide if it's advantageous or not.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I put it after my name, don't know if it is advantageous or not though because I've never used linked in for anything other than get annoying emails from groups I don't remember signing up for and headhunters that apparently don't realize that a highway design engineer on the east coast probably isn't interested in a structural job in the mid west... Oh and for multiple endorsement on stuff that I may or may not actually do by people who have never seen my work.


----------



## engineergurl

If I was allowed to, I probably would..


----------



## knight1fox3

sycamore PE said:


> Do you all put "P.E." on LinkedIn? After your name or somewhere else? I'm trying to decide if it's advantageous or not.


I do. After my name. But I use "PE". And after doing so, the influx of recruiters contacting me increased.


----------



## engineergurl

post.


----------



## knight1fox3

Raisin Bran?


----------



## engineergurl

bacon


----------



## sycamore PE

Pancakes


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon pancakes


----------



## knight1fox3

Bacon pancakes with bacon-flavored syrup


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

And a bacon bloody mary


----------



## sycamore PE

I had bacon for dinner tonight.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

"Yeah, they come to kill the Rooster, but he ain't gonna die, no, no, no oh."

RIP Roo, Battle Buddy OIF 06-08


----------



## envirotex

posting with PE after


----------



## blybrook PE

Its nearly Friday


----------



## engineergurl

It is friday


----------



## sycamore PE

Friday post


----------



## engineergurl

need some caffeine


----------



## csb

I rarely put PE after my name, but I just got a nametag with that on it. My LinkedIn profile has P.E., MBA after my name. My MD doctor friend has called me PEMBA since I received both.


----------



## knight1fox3

^ that's funny. Can't wait until I can add M.S. to my qual list.


----------



## engineergurl

interesting


----------



## snickerd3

is it time to go home yet?


----------



## blybrook PE

It's FRIDAY!!!

Now, where's the bacon that was promised...


----------



## engineergurl

I ate it, did you really think I was going to share? BAH HA HA HA HA nom nom nom


----------



## FLBuff PE

Post.


----------



## snickerd3

wishing i had somethig to work on at work post


----------



## engineergurl

lunch time!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

mmmm bacon...


----------



## blybrook PE

Still searching for the elusive bacon!!


----------



## engineergurl

I didn't think you even got real bacon up there where you're at...


----------



## envirotex

I'm tired.


----------



## snickerd3

^ i was going to say don't you guys get your bacon from all the Moose and not the real stuff


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I'm hungry


----------



## envirotex

Just had a sammich.


----------



## blybrook PE

Theres a difference between bacon and jerky. Found some black diamond bacon the other night!


----------



## engineergurl

Oh woh is Bly-

there ain't no pigs in Alaska

they fly pork products in the from the sky

so he can get his bacon FIIIIIIIIIX

Thank you, tips are appreciated, and I do take requests.


----------



## blybrook PE

^^ That's great


----------



## engineergurl

yeah? I just made it up


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I see "Rap Star" as the next line-item on EG's resume...


----------



## knight1fox3

snickerd3 said:


> wishing i had somethig to work on at work post


Aren't you shut down anyway? You should just go home. 

EDIT: ......and the set-up


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Time for lunch...

Edit: and the ToP!!

:bananalama:


----------



## blybrook PE

Waiting fer movers to call to discuss the bogus quotes...


----------



## knight1fox3

THAT KID IS BACK ON THE ESCALATOR!!!!


----------



## engineergurl

hmmm... a rapper... maybe like a female Colt Ford


----------



## knight1fox3

Beer-thirty yet?


----------



## engineergurl

nope, honky tonk time has to wait for a little bit longer


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Why is it that I find myself most productive on Fridays when the office is empty?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

^^^ The answer is in the question


----------



## csb

knight1fox3 said:


> THAT KID IS BACK ON THE ESCALATOR!!!!




chocolate covered pretzel?


----------



## blybrook PE

Carrot on a string


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

csb said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> THAT KID IS BACK ON THE ESCALATOR!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> chocolate covered pretzel?
Click to expand...

They are simply exquisite


----------



## wilheldp_PE

knight1fox3 said:


> THAT KID IS BACK ON THE ESCALATOR!!!!




That's criminal.


----------



## engineergurl

CAB.... yum-o


----------



## blybrook PE

And another


----------



## engineergurl

and one more?


----------



## maryannette

Nice glasses of wine.


----------



## engineergurl

got a lot done tonight...


----------



## maryannette

I think it's bed time.


----------



## engineergurl

I got some laundry going


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Forgot to stop by the liquor store today. No CAB's for me...


----------



## engineergurl

Bed time


----------



## knight1fox3

engineergurl said:


> Bed time


F that


----------



## engineergurl

I am glad for weekends


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Time to head out for a full day of softball.


----------



## engineergurl

So much for the plumber being here before noon


----------



## blybrook PE

Is yer husband ever on time?


----------



## maryannette

pizza for supper.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

We won!! Company softball tourney champions!!


----------



## engineergurl

college football...


----------



## blybrook PE

Oktoberfest!!!


----------



## engineergurl

We thought about going to one yesterday... but I decided it was too hot and muggy for an outside activity


----------



## blybrook PE

Wasn't bad; food was extremely overpriced though


----------



## maryannette

Back from church. Things to do this afternoon.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Three things on today's to-do list:

Watch the 11am football game

Watch the 2pm football game

Watch the 7pm football game

I would also be watching the 11pm football game, but I don't have NFL network and who really wants to stay up late to watch the SD/Oak game...


----------



## sycamore PE

Making pork chops.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I feel like firing up the grill...


----------



## engineergurl

Tombstone ghosts and bones emerging from the ground


----------



## knight1fox3

Spooky post...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

And we're back at work again...


----------



## knight1fox3

^ wait, when did this happen?


----------



## engineergurl

I do believe rain is a perfectly acceptable reason to postpone a walk though... they insist on me dressing up, I'm not going to walk around in the rain in a skirt for hours on end


----------



## blybrook PE

Not wanting to get outta bed, but am up and dressed...


----------



## engineergurl

well meeting HAS to be postponed anyway, the guy that was getting me access to the dorms and tel-com rooms is apparently sick today.


----------



## envirotex

working from home post


----------



## snickerd3

wishing they allowed working from home post.


----------



## envirotex

I have a meeting at the school at 1. Much more efficient than adding the commute time...so here I am.


----------



## snickerd3

It's not fair to the secretary sort of folks that have to be at their desk is the most common reason for not allowing. But really they don't trust us and there isn't a system in place to monitor the people at home working. Heck they don't even want people starting their workday too early if there isn't a manager also on that early work schedule.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

They really don't care what hours we work, as long as 9-4 is covered. Most of us just do 8-4:30, but a few do the 9-6


----------



## sycamore PE

You still have secretaries? That's a bummer that they're so untrusting.


----------



## snickerd3

sycamore PE said:


> You still have secretaries? That's a bummer that they're so untrusting.


the word processing unit was just disbanded in 2012 when one of the two remianing ladies retired...even though we all have had our own desk top computers for years.


----------



## engineergurl

walk in the rain semi-avoided.


----------



## knight1fox3

sycamore PE said:


> You still have secretaries? That's a bummer that they're so untrusting.


+1.

Reason #38 to find alternative employment.


----------



## snickerd3

knight1fox3 said:


> sycamore PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> You still have secretaries? That's a bummer that they're so untrusting.
> 
> 
> 
> +1.
> 
> Reason #38 to find alternative employment.
Click to expand...

oh believe me I comtemplate looking all the time. but it would be trading a 50-55 minute commute each way to one that is at least an hr. Really another thing holding me back is the unknown with mr snicks health insurance at work. COme January when they give the guys an idea of how they are going to handle AMA. This way we have a better idea what to expect on that front when job hunting.


----------



## engineergurl

ummm, what happened to today?


----------



## sycamore PE

I don't know.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I sold it for two tall cans and a packet of Blackjacks...


----------



## knight1fox3

Getting to be that time...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Good gracious I'm tired.


----------



## engineergurl

This....is....Jeopardy


----------



## maryannette

Monday is done!


----------



## blybrook PE

Getting ready for an after hours meeting at a local micro-brewery.


----------



## maryannette

Getting ready for bed.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Where have you been Mary? I haven't seen you around in a couple weeks before this weekend!


----------



## maryannette

Got a lot going on here. Busy at work, busy at home, you know. I'm still around. I could never leave y'all. 

(And the crappy internet service is a deterrent to posting.)

And, where have you been????


----------



## Dleg

My contribution to the 10k.

Bleh.


----------



## maryannette

Why bleh?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Because bleh


----------



## Dleg

Meh?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

SPECTACULARLY meh


----------



## envirotex

and a whatever...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

And another L for my fantasy team Monday Morning Bench Warmers... Thinking recharge ring them to be the inch wormers, cuz they have sucked in weeks 4 and 5, oh well going from first in the league to third isn't horrible, just annoying.


----------



## blybrook PE

Brewhouse meeting was good; dinner was slightly lacking, but shouldn't complain too much. Was $20 for food and two drinks of anything on the menu.


----------



## engineergurl

Sometimes I wish my mornings didn't start so early... not often... but sometimes


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Good morning EG.


----------



## snickerd3

minisnick's 4th birthday today!!!!!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Way to go mini-snick! And mama-snick for getting him this far along!


----------



## envirotex

working...


----------



## snickerd3

plans for sunday are just not lining up. We wanted to go to brookfield zoo, but the weather forecast isn't looking so nice. I'm so not walking around the zoo during a chance of rain and storms. Looked up the Shedd aquarium as fall back only to find out there is a marathon going on the day downtown.


----------



## knight1fox3

You could bring an umbrella?


----------



## snickerd3

Its that humid wet feeling I can't stand...umbrellas don't help with that. we may just come home on sunday instead and go to the butterfly house in STL on monday.


----------



## engineergurl

I think pandora's box was just opened... I was just asked to "assist" the facilities department in developing their sustainability plan... part of me is happy... the other part of me wants to smash my head into a brick wall


----------



## snickerd3

did you ask for their definition of assist? as in you will be doing the heavy lifting on the project


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I hate being asked to assist because it usually means I will do all of the work while they get the credit...


----------



## blybrook PE

Good luck EG. It sounds like a blast.


----------



## envirotex

sustainability...


----------



## engineergurl

snickerd3 said:


> did you ask for their definition of assist? as in you will be doing the heavy lifting on the project




From what I was told I will be doing all the lifting on the project...

that doesn't bother me so much, it falls under the umbrella of our department and they are wanting to keep me on as a project manager so they are assigning me projects. I can easily switch hats between dealing with network drops and fire alarm systems to obtaining city permits to justifying giving the ax to limitless laundry and printing privileges. I actually will probably enjoy working with the current sustainability team because they are pretty gung-ho about it but just don't have the guidance they need. Bly is correct in saying that it should actually be a blast.


----------



## knight1fox3

Afternoon post


----------



## engineergurl

almost time to go home post


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Need to get ready for cubscouts tonight. Potentially twelve 8-yr-olds rampaging in my backyard for a couple hours. It's like hosting a kids b-day party twice a month...


----------



## envirotex

need to go get supplies for homecoming mums...


----------



## blybrook PE

Listenin to the window washers rigging slap the building while they work in 35+ mph winds; gusts up to 80mph.


----------



## Dleg

^Tropical storm?

Seems like that would be a job that should be suspended during high winds.


----------



## engineergurl

Time for wheel of fortune


----------



## Dleg

Is that code for something kinky?

"Honey, it's time for wheel of fortune!"


----------



## maryannette

It would be an interesting game.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

weird ol' foreplay


----------



## maryannette

Tomorrow is .................................


----------



## Sapper PE LS

coming too quickly


----------



## maryannette

No! Not that! Mike, Mike, Mike, Mike .........................


----------



## Sapper PE LS

not sure what you were thinking, but I'm referring to the fact that I've got tons to do tonight, and its getting late, and I am not ready for tomorrow yet...

I guess you didn't change course direction on the topic between my previous post and that last post as quickly as I did.


----------



## maryannette

I was leading into tomorrow is HUMP-DAY. I hope you get your stuff done and are ready for tomorrow before it gets here.

OH!! TOP!!!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I hope so too Mary, I hope so too! But I'm sitting here at the table on my work computer while some stuff uploads to Project Wise and my son is on our family computer playing minecraft, so, you know, we're bonding. He's got 27 more minutes, then it's time to turn the computer off and go read... wish that were true for both of us


----------



## maryannette

It sounds like you have a work deadline tomorrow, or something. Hang in there, Sapper.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I've got a number of deadlines all within the next week and a half.


----------



## maryannette

One day at a time, Sapper. I'm sure the work was assigned to you because you are capable. Expectation is a blessing, not a curse.

Good luck.


----------



## sycamore PE

I'm listening to my toddler recount his day, name everyone he knows, and sing twinkle twinkle and the wheels on the bus at the same time. My sister gave him a stuffed wombat, and it's really funny to hear him say "wombat!"


----------



## maryannette

What's the book about a wombat? "One Wooly Wombat"?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Kids say the simplest things in the cutest way. My daughter is all into the two "kee" cats we got recently and loves to drink "chooce". Every time she sees a car anywhere, she points and says... "cart... bee... beep".


----------



## maryannette

I miss those days. I'll have to wait for grandchildren.


----------



## sycamore PE

Hmm. . . My computer says "A disk read error has occurred. Press Ctrl+Alt+Del to restart". I think this might be bad.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I typically use the punch-throw-kick button when my computer does that..


----------



## blybrook PE

End of another day


----------



## sycamore PE

Does that ever make the computer turn back on? This wasn't my first blue screen of death on Ol' Bessie, but the first one she won't recover from.


----------



## engineergurl

Blah.


----------



## envirotex

*whistling*


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

sycamore PE said:


> Does that ever make the computer turn back on? This wasn't my first blue screen of death on Ol' Bessie, but the first one she won't recover from.


No, but if I'm to the point of using the punch-throw-kick button, I'm not expecting it to come back on...


----------



## engineergurl

I like nyquil...


----------



## knight1fox3

sycamore PE said:


> Hmm. . . My computer says "A disk read error has occurred. Press Ctrl+Alt+Del to restart". I think this might be bad.






sycamore PE said:


> Does that ever make the computer turn back on? This wasn't my first blue screen of death on Ol' Bessie, but the first one she won't recover from.


Did this happen while in Windows and it crashed or was this during boot-up? How old is "Ol' Bessie"?


----------



## envirotex

hungry and didn't bring lunch post


----------



## knight1fox3

^ Jimmy Johns? They're freaky fast!


----------



## engineergurl

I need more nyquil...


----------



## sycamore PE

knight1fox3 said:


> sycamore PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm. . . My computer says "A disk read error has occurred. Press Ctrl+Alt+Del to restart". I think this might be bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sycamore PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does that ever make the computer turn back on? This wasn't my first blue screen of death on Ol' Bessie, but the first one she won't recover from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did this happen while in Windows and it crashed or was this during boot-up? How old is "Ol' Bessie"?
Click to expand...

My laptop is a 6 yr old Lenovo with Vista. I got the blue screen of death while uploading photos to snapfish, and now it keeps giving me disk errors when I try to boot it up. I think it's time to scrap the laptop unless you know any laptop magic.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Tokyo Joe's for lunch.


----------



## knight1fox3

sycamore PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sycamore PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm. . . My computer says "A disk read error has occurred. Press Ctrl+Alt+Del to restart". I think this might be bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sycamore PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does that ever make the computer turn back on? This wasn't my first blue screen of death on Ol' Bessie, but the first one she won't recover from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did this happen while in Windows and it crashed or was this during boot-up? How old is "Ol' Bessie"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My laptop is a 6 yr old Lenovo with Vista. I got the blue screen of death while uploading photos to snapfish, and now it keeps giving me disk errors when I try to boot it up. I think it's time to scrap the laptop unless you know any laptop magic.
Click to expand...

It's most likely not the laptop but rather the hard drive. Typical consumer-grade hard drives tend to only last about 5 years but continue to slow down throughout that time-frame. Your saved data can be easily recovered and a new hard drive put in if you wanted to continue using that machine. But you are probably due for an upgrade anyway. 2 brands I typically do not recommend to people are Toshiba and IBM (Lenovo). I'm partial to ASUS, ACER, and HP (in that order).


----------



## sycamore PE

Knightfox, thanks for your advice. I knew this day was coming, so all my files are backed up on an external hard drive or on "the cloud" somewhere. I think I'll upgrade to just a tablet, because my husband and I both have gigantic Dell work laptops and we find 3 laptops in a 2-adult household kind of excessive.


----------



## engineergurl

We need to figure out how to keep score as 'at home players' for wheel and jeopardy


----------



## maryannette

I haven't scored in a long time.


----------



## Dleg

Ouch.


----------



## maryannette

No, not that!


----------



## Dleg

&lt;racking brain for possible other explanation of that phrase.... cannot come up with one&gt;


----------



## maryannette

Haven't scored any points on Jeopardy or Wheel.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

"That's what." -She


----------



## maryannette

And, sometimes I just like to get something started ... !!!


----------



## Dleg

But never finished, apparently....


----------



## maryannette

HA!

Well, maybe ...


----------



## Dleg

There's a tropical depression sitting on top of us today.... well, slowly passing over us as it slowly spins.

The rainfall is really disappointing, though - Guam is getting flooded, but for some reason our quadrant of the storm is relatively dry. We're something like 40% behind in our annual rainfall, so this is a bit of a bummer.


----------



## engineergurl

Rain here


----------



## spambot




----------



## snickerd3

I get to go with Minisnick's pre-k class tomorrow on their field trip to a pumpkin patch. So excited.


----------



## spambot




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

^^^ You're on thin ice around here, Mr Spambot...


----------



## blybrook PE

We need more SPAM &amp; BACON STAT!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

Dexman PE said:


> ^^^ You're on thin ice around here, Mr Spambot...


True dat!!!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

BACON!!


----------



## knight1fox3

and BEER?!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

And hookers and blow


----------



## spambot




----------



## baconbot

And bacon


----------



## knight1fox3

Now there's a bacon bot?!


----------



## spambot




----------



## knight1fox3

I think it's lunch time.

And a ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## baconbot




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

knight1fox3 said:


> Now there's a bacon bot?!


It appears so.


----------



## spambot




----------



## maryannette

Illegal posts?


----------



## sycamore PE

Went to Culvers for a pumpkin spice shake and some fries. Most delicious $4.50 I've spent in a while.


----------



## envirotex

vintage spam.

nice.


----------



## baconbot




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Trying to stay awake. Not being very successful.


----------



## knight1fox3

^ have you tried bacon to help you stay awake?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I forgot to add bacon to my sammich...


----------



## engineergurl

is it time to go home yet?


----------



## knight1fox3

^ and eat bacon?


----------



## engineergurl

I do have some bacon at home...


----------



## spambot




----------



## baconbot




----------



## engineergurl

Formula smells nasty...


----------



## baconbot




----------



## knight1fox3

engineergurl said:


> is it time to go home yet?




_"Are you even supposed to be here today???"_


----------



## baconbot




----------



## engineergurl

^^ okay, I just figured out what I want for my birthday next week...lol


----------



## baconbot




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I really have no desire to do anything else today...


----------



## knight1fox3

^ concur. I think I will close things down here. Only one left in the office anyway. And tomorrow will be worse. I think I'll be like 1 of 5 people here. LOL Half-day, bacon-flavored beer Friday????


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

bleh


----------



## baconbot




----------



## engineergurl

I like money...

and bacon...

spam, not so much.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I'm still at work post. You know what would make it okay to be at work? Bacon.


----------



## engineergurl

you know, I eat lots of bacon and probably about 14 to 21 eggs a week and have no cholesterol problems (I actually have low cholesterol)... I have issues with people who blame food for their issues....


----------



## maryannette

evening post

But, not Saturday Evening Post.


----------



## engineergurl

there is a missing Norman Rockwell painting....


----------



## sycamore PE

I don't blame food for any of my issues.


----------



## knight1fox3

^ occasionally I blame beer for things....lol


----------



## engineergurl

milk makes some people fart... but that is besides the point


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Food makes me fart.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Milk shakes bring all the boys to the yard, who tear up the grass, leaving muddy puddles, that I then track onto the rug, causing my wife to be angry, and I sleep on the couch, which puts a crock in my neck, making me unproductive at work the next day, causing me to get fired, leaving me penniless, which means I must subsist on twinkies and soda pop, bought with food stamps, at the 7-11, annoying the patron behind me, erupting into a bitter argument, ending with police taking me handcuffed to jail, where I wait to stand trial, before a judge, who asks me if I have a defense, and I say, "food caused my issues."


----------



## engineergurl

I had a come back, but it just wasn't funny since I'm a chick.


----------



## maryannette

Morning!


----------



## engineergurl

GOOD MORNING to you too!


----------



## sycamore PE

Good morning!


----------



## engineergurl

Morning is starting to fade into lunch time...


----------



## goodal

I accidentally skipped breakfast this morning.


----------



## blybrook PE

Morning post. Glad its friday


----------



## knight1fox3

Post morning post.

Wings and beer after work.


----------



## SCarolinaNiki PE

Not sure I'm feeling a ”good” morning. Wine is evil.


----------



## knight1fox3

^ haha! Awesome. But that's what b-days are good for.


----------



## engineergurl

I have decided that I will start my birthday celebration tonight. Nikki can drink more wine. I will consume some Beam and Pepsi. All in the world shall be right.


----------



## spambot

engineergurl said:


> I like money...
> 
> and bacon...
> 
> spam, not so much.


----------



## engineergurl

okay that just looks nasty


----------



## baconbot




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

mmmm Bacon

ToP

:bananalama:


----------



## engineergurl

chicken bacon ranch wrapped in lettuce with baby carrots and tomato slices on the side... yum-o!


----------



## spambot




----------



## engineergurl

the only thing good in that can is the tabasco


----------



## spambot




----------



## engineergurl

well crap, bacon makes everything better so I can't really say anything


----------



## knight1fox3

engineergurl said:


> I have decided that I will start my birthday celebration tonight. Nikki can drink more wine. I will consume some Beam and Pepsi. All in the world shall be right.


LOL

When is the b-day?


----------



## engineergurl

tuesday


----------



## sycamore PE

Creepy. . .

Edit: my post makes no sense when not below the pic of the kid w/ raw bacon.


----------



## engineergurl

sure it does, it's a spooky time of year right now...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Company BBQ for lunch. good stuff


----------



## sycamore PE

When I worked in Tennessee, we had tasty barbecue lunch pretty frequently. Now I'm in WI and it's brats and sauerkraut. Maybe I should move back southward for the food


----------



## knight1fox3

^ and what's wrong with that?!

Either way I'm out! Beer and wings are calling....


----------



## engineergurl

Chedder Brats... yum! BBQ... yum!


----------



## wilheldp_PE

Does anybody (that doesn't and/or has never lived in Cincinnati) know what a Mett is?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Jalapeno cheddar brats ftw


----------



## engineergurl

stranger than fiction


----------



## blybrook PE

Wings sound good right now. Not a good thing to think about when hungry...


----------



## engineergurl

Mr. Jones and me, tell each other fairy tales


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Beer can be very good, and it can be very bad. About 3 sips into this new beer I was curious about (some imported Belgium wheat style), I decided the rest was better poured directly down the drain. I have had skunky beer before, but I would prefer that skunky beer to the stuff I tried tonight...


----------



## maryannette

That's why I love Margarita's. They are consistently awesome.


----------



## engineergurl

I am going back to bed.


----------



## Flyer_PE

Working Saturday since I took Friday off to take the family to the zoo post.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Chillin on the couch


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Going to a popcorn show and sell, popcorn's not gonna sell itself.


----------



## engineergurl

stupid phone won't charge off the computer connection


----------



## maryannette

Crab cakes and salad for dinner ... YUM!


----------



## blybrook PE

Time to go get studded tires mounted on the spare rims.


----------



## maryannette

Are they for driving on snow and ice? I really don't know. When I was a kid, my parents got snow tires and put chains on. They were real metal chains. I know the chains are plastic now. I have no reason to be up-to-date on snow travel.


----------



## blybrook PE

They are mainly for slick ice and snow. I carry a set of real chains (steel) for when it gets nasty out. I've had to use them a few times during a freezing rain storm last winter where all emergency vehicles were required to chain up and general travel wasn't advised for the community.

I Have all season, all terrain tires fir year round use in Fairbanks; but since relocating to the Anchorage bowl; there's enough of a difference in the weather that I wanted different tires. Fairbanks ice gets hard and its like driving on summer asphalt. Anchorage ice hovers around the freezing point and gets slicker than snot on a door knob.

Now I have a spare set of rims permitting faster tire changes each season.


----------



## engineergurl

The rain is starting to get depressing could the sun please come out? It has been days since we have seen it


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

It's plenty sunny here...with a nice thick frost.


----------



## maryannette

Not much sun here. It fooled me for awhile, but the clouds came and brought me back to reality.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I could go without this damn wind for a day...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Why is North Dakota so windy?

Because Montana blows and Minnesota sucks.


----------



## engineergurl

ready for the week, bring it on


----------



## maryannette

BEEP BEEP!


----------



## envirotex

raining on the wrong lakes here.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

The New England fall foliage is pretty much all it's cracked up to be.


----------



## maryannette

That's awesome, Sapper. We don't get much of a foliage display here.


----------



## engineergurl

foliage


----------



## envirotex

monday, but not a holiday.


----------



## engineergurl

my hubby is home on holiday... I am at work... fun times


----------



## maryannette

Another Cloudy Day.


----------



## sycamore PE

Today's a holiday?


----------



## engineergurl

yup... Columbus re-discovered the new world


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Meh, it only means that my commute in was better than it usually is.


----------



## engineergurl

I know, I left at 7:20 and managed to still make it here by 8:15... the radio station said this morning that there were no accidents on the highways so that must mean that all the people stuck working today were all good drivers and the bad drivers had the day off...lol


----------



## blybrook PE

Getting ready fer another fun filled day.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

engineergurl said:


> I know, I left at 7:20 and managed to still make it here by 8:15... the radio station said this morning that there were no accidents on the highways so that must mean that all the people stuck working today were all good drivers and the bad drivers had the day off...lol


Highway was clear enough for one car to bounce off the median barrier and skid all the way across 4 lanes (plus a pair of 10' shoulders) and hit the shoulder barrier without collecting anyone else. Their Jeep was f-ed up, and I have no idea how they didn't flip it.


----------



## knight1fox3

Sapper said:


> The New England fall foliage is pretty much all it's cracked up to be.


Same for WI. The colors are pretty [email protected] awesome right now.



Dexman PE said:


> Meh, it only means that my commute in was better than it usually is.


+1...LOL


----------



## engineergurl

lunch time! day is nearly half over!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

bleh. still another hour until lunch...


----------



## engineergurl

I'm sure you also ate breakfast later than I did as well...


----------



## maryannette

I had salad for lunch.


----------



## sycamore PE

I had skillet beans and Waldorf salad.


----------



## engineergurl

chicken Caesar salad ... everyone is eating salads!


----------



## sycamore PE

Last night I made chicken wings. My great-grandma's recipe. I can't even come up with words to describe their deliciousness.


----------



## knight1fox3

sycamore PE said:


> Last night I made chicken wings. My great-grandma's recipe. I can't even come up with words to describe their deliciousness.


Do you fry them up or bake them? Are these like "buffalo" chicken wings or actual chicken wings from a whole chicken?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

knight1fox3 said:


> sycamore PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last night I made chicken wings. My great-grandma's recipe. I can't even come up with words to describe their deliciousness.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you fry them up or bake them? Are these like "buffalo" chicken wings or actual chicken wings from a whole chicken?
Click to expand...

As opposed to wings from a pig?


----------



## sycamore PE

knight1fox3 said:


> sycamore PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last night I made chicken wings. My great-grandma's recipe. I can't even come up with words to describe their deliciousness.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you fry them up or bake them? Are these like "buffalo" chicken wings or actual chicken wings from a whole chicken?
Click to expand...

I bake them and they are actual wings. Although I imagine you could use "mixed chicken pieces" too. They are teriyaki-like in flavor.


----------



## engineergurl

I want a mashed potato bowl.


----------



## baconbot

sycamore PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sycamore PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last night I made chicken wings. My great-grandma's recipe. I can't even come up with words to describe their deliciousness.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you fry them up or bake them? Are these like "buffalo" chicken wings or actual chicken wings from a whole chicken?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bake them and they are actual wings. Although I imagine you could use "mixed chicken pieces" too. They are teriyaki-like in flavor.
Click to expand...

Wrapped in bacon?


----------



## engineergurl

I like bacon


----------



## sycamore PE

I made clam chowder recently and it had bacon in it.


----------



## engineergurl

I don't like clams


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I will only eat them in chowder.


----------



## sycamore PE

I love clams. Especially steamed with lots of butter.


----------



## engineergurl

I also do not eat shrimp


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Shrimp need something with them... cocktail sauce, mixed in with pasta, etc I can't eat plain cooked shrimp.


----------



## engineergurl

It's a texture aversion rather then a flavor thing for me


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

My wife can't eat tomatoes because of their texture. She will eat tomatoes as long as they are "prepared" somehow (cooked, catsup, sauces, etc).


----------



## engineergurl

I'm sure I have eaten like a clam sauce on pasta... I can't do even parts of shrimp though and will pick it out of anything and everything


----------



## baconbot

Shrimp wrapped in bacon, marinated in teryaki, and grilled are very good.


----------



## maryannette

Getting hungry!


----------



## csb

Alley oop


----------



## maryannette

Da DOOP!


----------



## baconbot

Bacon


----------



## engineergurl

Mondays nearly done. Whew!


----------



## Dleg

I spent my Columbus Day holiday studying graduate-level environmental chemistry on the kitchen table, with 6 kids running wild in the living room, and a whole package of bacon benig fried up on the stove not 10 feet away from me to feed them.

Bacon smell totally made up for the kid chaos. But the bacon torture was unbearable - I was unable to eat any of it, because there was barely enough for the kids....


----------



## sycamore PE

BLTs are on the menu this week in my house.


----------



## engineergurl

MNF vs the Voice in our house right now


----------



## knight1fox3

MNF or bust!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

EG, see if you had to thread.


----------



## engineergurl

I never have any good creative questions to respond in there.


----------



## maryannette

Morning.


----------



## engineergurl

it's a beautiful one today!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Gotta move the needle on this thread


----------



## engineergurl

it is a very slow moving 10k to say the least


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I blame the government shutdown because people aren't at work to spam.


----------



## engineergurl

perhaps..


----------



## knight1fox3

Did someone say spam?

If it weren't for the no double post rule, Dex, Bly, myself and a few others would have this thread to 5000 posts by this afternoon. LOL


----------



## engineergurl

no they did not


----------



## sycamore PE

Yawn


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

knight1fox3 said:


> Did someone say spam?
> 
> If it weren't for the no double post rule, Dex, Bly, myself and a few others would have this thread to 5000 posts by this afternoon. LOL


Meh.

Those were the good old days...


----------



## engineergurl

The double post rule is the one thing that has been consistent in all of these though...


----------



## knight1fox3

Perhaps Dex can chime in here, but the last 10k (or was it 5k?), an executive decision was made to ignore all posting rules and spam the H out of that thing. I believe you even participated in a few late night spam fests.


----------



## blybrook PE

The last few of these we either said f*#{ the rules and spammed the hell outta it; or the rules were lifted to get this thread to completion.

I think we've done fairly well for abiding by the rules thus far, but I know that'll change after the test is over with and results are nearing.

Almost everyone that is a regular in these threads helped the evening spam sessions, usually getting a few hundred posts in less than 30 min.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

We've suspended the rules the last few times simply due to lack of participation (usually only 4-5 main contributers). This time, however, there seems to be several more active participants, and combined with the fact we have no real "deadline" means there isn't a need to suspend said rule.


----------



## engineergurl

I did, however I tried to observe the no double posting rule... until CABS flowed too freely... which has even happened in this one... whiskey and beer always change the rules...


----------



## knight1fox3

LOL!

And a ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## blybrook PE

And another


----------



## engineergurl

Should I go home and enjoy the rest of my birthday or should I stay at work?


----------



## sycamore PE

Tacos


----------



## engineergurl

well that didn't answer my question...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

engineergurl said:


> Should I go home and enjoy the rest of my birthday or should I stay at work?


Yes. You should definitely do one of those.


----------



## maryannette

HB, EG. Enjoy the afternoon at home.


----------



## engineergurl

yeah, I got 4.5 hours in so far today... but I just have issues taking time off when it's unpaid time off...I wish I got vacation or sick or holidays or something.

Edit- and thank you Mary


----------



## sycamore PE

If it were my birthday, I'd be going home early if I could.


----------



## knight1fox3

sycamore PE said:


> If it were my birthday, I'd be going home early if I could *and eating tacos.*


Fixt. And now I want tacos.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Tacos sound good.


----------



## engineergurl

guess I'm gonna work the full day


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Had a chicken soft taco with lunch...


----------



## envirotex

Go home. Re-paint your toenails...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

No. I like the color they already are.


----------



## engineergurl

okay... i'm going to go tell them I'm leaving... which means I'll get out of here at 3... an hour early is better than nothing and at least I'll beat the traffic home and maybe the trip will be under an hour.


----------



## knight1fox3

^ don't forget to pick up tacos and beer on the way.


----------



## sycamore PE

Maybe tequila and margarita mix will go better with the tacos?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Dos Equis. Corona. Tecate. Negra Modelo


----------



## knight1fox3

^ por favor?


----------



## csb

I SAID


----------



## envirotex

what did you say?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Running in the morning makes me tired by the end of the day


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I'm already checked out for the day.


----------



## engineergurl

I like whiskey, I got ID'ed at the ABC store and I am happy


----------



## blybrook PE

And another


----------



## engineergurl

I have no clue what this candle is, but it smells good

oh it is Halzelnut Cream... whatever that is


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

^^^ It's not as good as it can be. Go get the bacon candle...


----------



## engineergurl

there is bacon in the oven... so half the house smells good


----------



## knight1fox3

BACON!!!


----------



## Dleg

2nd tropical depression in 6 days....


----------



## blybrook PE

Bacon!!!


----------



## envirotex

How did you get by the laser field in the great hall?


----------



## engineergurl

Its time to take my drunk a$$ home... something about my monkeys row gone


----------



## knight1fox3

You mean time to go home and get some bacon!!!


----------



## envirotex

today has made me tired.


----------



## engineergurl

I packed bacon, chicken and ham for lunch


----------



## maryannette

Morning!!!


----------



## engineergurl

always great to start the day being called into the bosses office. I do feel bad for him, he understands he is asking the impossible, say's I know it's impossible, but I need the impossible because that is what is being asked by me... today, I will tackle the impossible and hopefully have it completed by Monday. (BAH HA HA)


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

If you have bacon, anything is possible


----------



## knight1fox3

^ FACT!


----------



## engineergurl

I skipped my morning meeting and got year one of the impossible outlined... I owe it all to bacon


----------



## baconbot

:bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: BACON


----------



## engineergurl

just set up a meeting with the previous person who tackled the impossible to determine how close they came to accomplishing it...


----------



## blybrook PE

envirotex said:


> How did you get by the laser field in the great hall?


I have my ways. Bacon is a key part of it though!


----------



## engineergurl

my tummy is talking...


----------



## sycamore PE

Lunch time!


----------



## knight1fox3

Mmmm....lunch. Has now come and gone.


----------



## engineergurl

Sitting in a spooky hallway....


----------



## csb

csb said:


> I SAID




It's getting hot in herre



Sapper said:


> Running in the morning makes me tired by the end of the day




It's not the running- it's the 4:30AM wakeup call.


----------



## knight1fox3

And another.....

....along with a ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Burger King was not a wise decision for lunch...


----------



## csb

Once upon a time I got all the ToPs...now I'm just the setup.


----------



## sycamore PE

Moved to a new desk today. Same as the old, just in a different place.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

csb said:


> Once upon a time I got all the ToPs...now I'm just the setup.


You've been demoted from porn star to fluffer...


----------



## csb

Let me jiggle those for you.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

please do.


----------



## csb

My kid learned the phrase "freeze your balls off" yesterday. This was because he rode his bike alongside our run in the 19 F morning...wearing only pajama pants. I told him undies would help him keep warmer.


----------



## snickerd3

he is already going comando!?


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties!


----------



## knight1fox3

Dexman PE said:


> Burger King was not *is never* a wise decision for lunch...


Fixt.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

knight1fox3 said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Burger King was not *is never* a wise decision for lunch...
> 
> 
> 
> Fixt.
Click to expand...

But I like their French Fries...


----------



## knight1fox3

Dexman PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Burger King was not *is never* a wise decision for lunch...
> 
> 
> 
> Fixt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But I like their French Fries...
Click to expand...

Are those the new "satis-fries"? They look good on the commercials...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Nope. Their regular fries. I refuse to eat anything that advertises it's "low" anything (fat, carb, sugar)...


----------



## csb

snickerd3 said:


> he is already going comando!?




At least the kid was wearing pants. He's a nudist at heart.


----------



## engineergurl

Grumble grumble grumble


----------



## cement

the second flood has come to Colorado. this one is paper....


----------



## engineergurl

I think it will be an early night


----------



## maryannette

Hello!


----------



## engineergurl

Making black bean brownies


----------



## maryannette

That sounds terrible. I know they probably taste good, but YUK!!!


----------



## engineergurl

Yeah... first time I made them I was in doubt


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I too am skeptical...


----------



## blybrook PE

Low sugar, Dex won't touch 'em!


----------



## sycamore PE

I bought chocolate chips and sometimes mention making cookies, but it hasn't happened yet.


----------



## knight1fox3

MMmmm.....baked enchiladas...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

csb said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I SAID
> 
> 
> 
> It's getting hot in herre
> 
> 
> 
> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Running in the morning makes me tired by the end of the day
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not the running- it's the 4:30AM wakeup call.
Click to expand...

You might just be on to something! Yeah, it is the wake up time, but if I don't do it then, it doesn't get done. These legs don't run themselves... er, umm, wait a second... These legs don't go getting themselves out of... No, no that's not true either.


----------



## knight1fox3

P90x at 5am is no picnic either....LOL


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

5am = sleep.

Alarm goes off at 6, hit snooze until 6:30.

I will go for a walk at lunch though...


----------



## blybrook PE

With the announcement that the guberment is restarting, maybe I can finish closing on the new house and get moved before winter really starts up.


----------



## Dleg

Scary beast in the neighborhood, with an incredibly erratic path:


----------



## engineergurl

This morning I kept thinking about the old Army commercial about how they do more before 9am than most people do in a day... hubby has already been at work for an hour and a half... good tried his alarm was annoying at 3:30 am


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Wake up Dexman! Your alarm is going off, well it would be if you were on East Coast time.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Wow and I'm just going to bed. Yep, I'm useless.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I've already run, showered, shaved, eaten breakfast, and drove to the van pool pick up point. Nighty night VTE.


----------



## sycamore PE

It's too dark to run in the morning. If I ever run, I do it when I get home from work.

I wake up somewhere between 5 and 5:30 and then I get ready for my day. Mornings are for coffee.


----------



## engineergurl

Mornings are for a lot of things... working out, taking care of some chores... the only time I can ever remember not being a 'morning person' is while I was unemployed, but even then, I made sure I was up and dressed and moving around by 8:30


----------



## csb

We have headlamps and reflective vests. Second try at running a marathon happens this weekend. Best part? If we finish, I get to sleep in next week all the way to 5:30.


----------



## sycamore PE

Did a load of laundry this morning, so I'm off to a productive start. Now if only my computer would go faster. . .


----------



## snickerd3

still working on laundry in our house too. usually do it all on the weekends but we werent home so now it is a load or two each night until it is all done.


----------



## sycamore PE

Same thing here. In-laws were visiting this weekend, so we got behind and lil sapling is almost out of pants.


----------



## engineergurl

We only have 4 loads per week- White, Dark, Army Gear, Sheets and Towels


----------



## sycamore PE

Us too, but it's light, dark, towels, delicates. Actually 5, because there's diaper covers, since I don't like washing poopy things with the other clothes.


----------



## snickerd3

That's why minisnick has almost a dozen of everything.


----------



## snickerd3

hang dry, underwear, darks, towels/sheets, sometimes whites if there are enough of mr snicks undershirts. minisnicks clothes are washed when he runs out of something since at the moment he is allergic to even tide free and clear so his are washed separate. so we are 6-7 loads per weekend.


----------



## csb

I don't separate. I wash the dirty stuff.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

And sometimes the clean if it's just a little and still in the washer when I go to put the dirty stuff in.


----------



## snickerd3

i don't separate my clothes other than the underwear. I have to hang dry 95% of my clothes or they shrink in the dryer. long sleeve shirts become 3/4 length etc...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Sapper said:


> Wake up Dexman! Your alarm is going off, well it would be if you were on East Coast time.


I hit snooze twice after this post... :true:



csb said:


> We have headlamps and reflective vests.


When women are sporting high beams, and they tend to be highly visible to men...


----------



## blybrook PE

Mornin post. Its raining again...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Staff meeting and potluck today. And I forgot to wear the "required" pink shirt for the "everyone in the world is aware women have tits" month...

Edit: ToP

:bananalama:


----------



## blybrook PE

And another. Hard to get motivated today


----------



## sycamore PE

No rain here. The evil squirrels figured out how to pick my tomatoes, though, so I might lose the last of my tomatoes to squirrels rather than frost.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

I figured we'd have mostly ground squirrels here being the prairie and all, but surprisingly not. Enough planted trees in the neighborhoods I guess.


----------



## knight1fox3

VTEnviro said:


> Wow and I'm just going to bed. Yep, I'm useless.


What are you on vacation today or something?



sycamore PE said:


> It's too dark to run in the morning. If I ever run, I do it when I get home from work.
> 
> I wake up somewhere between 5 and 5:30 and then I get ready for my day. Mornings are for coffee.


What part of WI are you from?! LOL In the summer it's surely light out between 5 and 5:30. You'll need a better excuse. 



sycamore PE said:


> Did a load of laundry this morning, so I'm off to a productive start. Now if only my computer would go faster. . .


And we've talked about this before.


----------



## csb

I just wore my breasts today. I've been mamming everywhere.


----------



## snickerd3

so when is daylight savings thing over and we get that extra hr of sleep


----------



## snickerd3

blybrook PE said:


> Mornin post. Its raining again...


wait it isn't snowing yet up there?!


----------



## sycamore PE

We have evil squirrels who are intent on destroying things in our yard. I think I need a pellet gun to teach them some proper fear of humans. They do their threatening chatter thing at my toddler, which he finds really funny, so he laughs at them.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

sycamore PE said:


> We have evil squirrels who are intent on destroying things in our yard. I think I need a pellet gun to teach them some proper fear of humans. They do their threatening chatter thing at my toddler, which he finds really funny, so he laughs at them.


My dogs are the evil things intent on destroying my back yard. One of them got their butt whooped this morning for digging in the middle of the yard...


----------



## engineergurl

it is starting to rain here


----------



## sycamore PE

knight1fox3 said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow and I'm just going to bed. Yep, I'm useless.
> 
> 
> 
> What are you on vacation today or something?
> 
> 
> sycamore PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's too dark to run in the morning. If I ever run, I do it when I get home from work.
> 
> I wake up somewhere between 5 and 5:30 and then I get ready for my day. Mornings are for coffee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What part of WI are you from?! LOL In the summer it's surely light out between 5 and 5:30. You'll need a better excuse.
> 
> 
> sycamore PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did a load of laundry this morning, so I'm off to a productive start. Now if only my computer would go faster. . .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And we've talked about this before.
Click to expand...

La Crosse and yes, it's light out during the summer, but not now. We're all the way west, so we get the sunshine last!And it's my work computer that's slow. More accurately, the network is slow because some genius outsourced our IT to save a few bucks. My home computer is headed for electronics recycling.


----------



## snickerd3

our server crashes at least once a day


----------



## engineergurl

lunch time


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## sycamore PE

I'm fairly certain that I'll see a portal posting later today about how networks are slow and IT is resolving a server failure with Verizon.


----------



## engineergurl

we usually get a message that the construction on the highway is causing too much dust for the wireless signal to get to our building


----------



## sycamore PE

Well, I guess I can spam while I wait for my file to open.


----------



## engineergurl

it's homecoming week, it's the day of the golf tournament... I work in the administration, and no one is here... I am assuming they are golfing


----------



## sycamore PE

I have never played golf.


----------



## engineergurl

I have... it's more fun with beer


----------



## sycamore PE

Isn't that true of most things?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

It sure is true of work!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I have never played golf with bacon...


----------



## knight1fox3

engineergurl said:


> I have... it's more fun with beer


True Dat!



Dexman PE said:


> I have never played golf with bacon...


Must try this....


----------



## engineergurl

is it friday yet?


----------



## knight1fox3

Soon....


----------



## sycamore PE

Bacon AND beer or just bacon?


----------



## snickerd3

just bacon


----------



## engineergurl

I'm so tired of talking in circles about ghg's thought I would move on to the next topic... oh vey


----------



## snickerd3

wishing it was friday...


----------



## sycamore PE

What are ghg's?


----------



## engineergurl

green house gases


----------



## sycamore PE

Oh, we talk about those a lot, too. Mostly about how all refrigerants are either ozone-depleting, ghg's, or flammable.


----------



## engineergurl

I was trying to explain the three different levels that are most often included in a ghg survey


----------



## csb

SNOW!


----------



## blybrook PE

snickerd3 said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mornin post. Its raining again...
> 
> 
> 
> wait it isn't snowing yet up there?!
Click to expand...

Nearly all but the peaks have melted off. Not complaining about that one bit.


----------



## engineergurl

the last hour always seems the longest


----------



## snickerd3

true dat!


----------



## engineergurl

very true dat


----------



## sycamore PE

Argh I can get nothing done today


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

company potluck for lunch. ate too much food. slowly fading to sleep...


----------



## sycamore PE

Dexman PE said:


> company potluck for lunch. ate too much food. slowly fading to sleep...


Didn't you just have a company BBQ last week?


----------



## knight1fox3

sycamore PE said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> company potluck for lunch. ate too much food. slowly fading to sleep...
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't you just have a company BBQ last week?
Click to expand...

No kidding! My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I work for the owner on a multi-million dollar lightrail construction project. Last week was the contractor's "safety" BBQ for another month of no incidents where anyone involved with the project could go. This week was only us and was our "staff meeting".

When it comes to construction, we love eating and will organize events to celebrate just about anything we can...


----------



## knight1fox3

Dexman PE said:


> When it comes to construction, we love eating and will organize events to celebrate just about anything we can...


Sounds about the same for Wisconsin when talking about tail-gating. LOL


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Yes, but do the Packers pay for it?


----------



## knight1fox3

Dexman PE said:


> Yes, but do the Packers pay for it?


Some times yes. In addition to the transportation to get there.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Nice.


----------



## sycamore PE

I have nothing to say.


----------



## knight1fox3

I do.....ToP!!!!! 

:bananalama:


----------



## blybrook PE

Ah, how the thread turns, lol...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

People are bored, bored people post in 10k's. It is my only real claim to fame... I'm the 10k guy on EB.com.


----------



## Dleg

I can't believe this didn't garner any comments or appreciation:



csb said:


> I just wore my breasts today. I've been mamming everywhere.


That's the first I have ever seen the use of the word "mamming". LOL. I love it!

We had a nail-biter here overnight: rapidly developing typhoon turned around, headed back toward us, and then deviated and headed back out toward open sea:


----------



## engineergurl

I am now finally home from work. Good grief


----------



## blybrook PE

We've prolly gotten used to CSB announcing her mamming around so it didn't garner any special attention (this time).


----------



## snickerd3

thats crazy dleg...glad it decided to move away again


----------



## maryannette

snickerd3 said:


> wishing it was friday...


You should never wish a day away. It is a legitimate part of life and deserves a chance just like any other day.


----------



## engineergurl

I didn't really want to wish a day away.... I just wished that today was a Friday.... lol


----------



## maryannette

Yeah, we all do it. I try not to hate Mondays and wish for Fridays.


----------



## sycamore PE

I don't find Fridays to be all they're cracked up to be. I like Saturdays much better.


----------



## blybrook PE

Makin dinner. Chicken/rice bake and sweet tater casserole


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Started watching Breaking Bad tonight. Crazy show.


----------



## blybrook PE

Never watched that one


----------



## engineergurl

Been a busy morning as usual


----------



## sycamore PE

Good morning!


----------



## Supe

^ That is highly debatable.


----------



## maryannette

GOOD MORNING!!!!

It's Friday.


----------



## sycamore PE

In my case, the morning has been very pleasant.


----------



## snickerd3

woohoo...the next set of forced updates for the work computer include IE8.


----------



## sycamore PE

Cool, you'll only be 1-2 versions behind everyone else!


----------



## envirotex

posting on Friday.


----------



## engineergurl

I think I forgot to unplug the light up ghost this morning


----------



## knight1fox3

ugh....tired from being up all night doing systems analysis homework....I might actually consider coffee instead of tea today.



Dexman PE said:


> Started watching Breaking Bad tonight. Crazy show.


Ya the first couple make you go, "what the what?!" I never got past the first 4 or 5 due to time constraints. You should watch Game of Thrones instead. 



snickerd3 said:


> woohoo...the next set of forced updates for the work computer include IE8.


&lt;in automated robotic voice&gt; _Welcome to 2009 Snick......Please let us know how you like it here._


----------



## engineergurl

where has this morning gone?


----------



## blybrook PE

Mornin post


----------



## knight1fox3

engineergurl said:


> I think I forgot to unplug the light up ghost this morning


You need a timer. $5 at Lowes/Home Depot. :thumbs:


----------



## engineergurl

I have one, it's packed with the Christmas stuff


----------



## sycamore PE

We have a nifty light sensor that turns the lights on at dusk and off at dawn. Also packed with Christmas stuff.


----------



## envirotex

haven't even gotten the Halloween stuff out yet...except the skull high ball glasses, of course. Always a need for witches brew.


----------



## blybrook PE

Looks like its Hawaiian shirt day today. Too bad I don't own one...


----------



## engineergurl

envirotex said:


> haven't even gotten the Halloween stuff out yet...except the skull high ball glasses, of course. Always a need for witches brew.




oooo... no we have it nearly done now!


----------



## snickerd3

we hace a bat and skeleton hanging from the tree out front...that's about all I'm doign this yr.


----------



## engineergurl

There is also a couple of ghosts floating around in that cedar tree, and then the window decorations (a light up boo/ghost sign, some paper spider webs and spiders and another fake ghost)... I haven't put the ceramics or inside decorations up yet


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

knight1fox3 said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Started watching Breaking Bad tonight. Crazy show.
> 
> 
> 
> Ya the first couple make you go, "what the what?!" I never got past the first 4 or 5 due to time constraints. You should watch Game of Thrones instead.
Click to expand...

I've only seen the first couple of episodes, but with 52 more to go (plus I don't think they've uploaded the last season yet), it will be a while before I can watch anything else. Can't watch Thrones yet as we haven't upgraded Netflix to included DVD's...


----------



## knight1fox3

engineergurl said:


> I have one, it's packed with the Christmas stuff


You need another.



sycamore PE said:


> We have a nifty light sensor that turns the lights on at dusk and off at dawn. Also packed with Christmas stuff.


I have those installed for our exterior light fixtures. No more switches or forgetting to turn them on/off.



engineergurl said:


> envirotex said:
> 
> 
> 
> haven't even gotten the Halloween stuff out yet...except the skull high ball glasses, of course. Always a need for witches brew.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oooo... no we have it nearly done now!
Click to expand...

You totally need to have a Samara-like stuffed dummy that should be crawling out of the septic tank. That would be wicked creepy.



Dexman PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Started watching Breaking Bad tonight. Crazy show.
> 
> 
> 
> Ya the first couple make you go, "what the what?!" I never got past the first 4 or 5 due to time constraints. You should watch Game of Thrones instead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've only seen the first couple of episodes, but with 52 more to go (plus I don't think they've uploaded the last season yet), it will be a while before I can watch anything else. Can't watch Thrones yet as we haven't upgraded Netflix to included DVD's...
Click to expand...

I believe this was discussed at great length on how to achieve without Netflix.


----------



## sycamore PE

Stir fry for lunch.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Someday I will actually hook my computer up to my TV to take advantage of some more online TV options...


----------



## engineergurl

knight1fox3 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have one, it's packed with the Christmas stuff
> 
> 
> 
> You need another.
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> &gt;
> 
> 
> 
> envirotex said:
> 
> 
> 
> haven't even gotten the Halloween stuff out yet...except the skull high ball glasses, of course. Always a need for witches brew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oooo... no we have it nearly done now!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You totally need to have a Samara-like stuffed dummy that should be crawling out of the septic tank. That would be wicked creepy.
Click to expand...

I actually probably have a few... again packed some place and I could never understand why they put the septic in the front of the house... between the pond across the street and our well...


----------



## sycamore PE

I should probably buy some candy this weekend before all the good stuff is gone.


----------



## knight1fox3

Jersey Mike's for lunch. Yummmm.



Dexman PE said:


> Someday I will actually hook my computer up to my TV to take advantage of some more online TV options...


Not even necessary. All you need is a USB drive. :thumbs:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

The wall-mount for my TV makes any wire connection changes very difficult. And I'll be damned (and probably dead) if I try to take it down...


----------



## knight1fox3

PWND!!!






And another reason I installed articulating wall mounts for my flat screens. Makes that task much easier. Because I agree, it would be a major pain.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I can adjust the tilt vertically, so if I tilt it all the way up (something like 10 degrees) I can at least get my hand back there.


----------



## knight1fox3

^ that's what she said.....


----------



## blybrook PE

And apparently enjoyed!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

HA!


----------



## sycamore PE

Friday afternoon. Blah.


----------



## snickerd3

so ready to go home already.


----------



## sycamore PE

Me too. I've done enough damage for one day.


----------



## knight1fox3

Might as well claim another ToP!!!

:bananalama:

Is it beer-thirty yet??? :beerchug:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

^^^ It's 5 o'clock somewhere


----------



## sycamore PE

It's 5 on the east coast.


----------



## blybrook PE

Dinner in the movie theater tonight (bear tooth)


----------



## engineergurl

well, this stinks


----------



## maryannette

What stinks?


----------



## blybrook PE

The guy in the bar who didn't shower


----------



## engineergurl

That would stink... even more the next day


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

&lt;sprays some Lysol&gt;

Better?


----------



## blybrook PE

Not really


----------



## maryannette

Been a busy day.


----------



## blybrook PE

Yep. Just finished changin da plugs out in the girlfriends truck. Now fer some rnr.


----------



## sycamore PE

I got apples today. A little more than a bushel of crappy cheap apples. Tomorrow I will make them applesauce.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Took the kiddos to the pumpkin patch &amp; cornfield maze. Good afternoon.


----------



## blybrook PE

Dinner and a movie tonight. Wolverine, not too bad


----------



## Dleg

Monday morning (in the future) and yet another tropical cyclone alert.... seems my whole life these past two weeks is ICS and emergency ops planning meetings.


----------



## envirotex

wear your raincoat...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Move to Colorado...


----------



## engineergurl

Happy Monday


----------



## blybrook PE

And yet another work week begins.


----------



## sycamore PE

I've got a 2.5 day week this week. Then "work" at a conference for some recruiting and learning.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Need to go buy a new phone today.


----------



## engineergurl

Lunch time post...


----------



## envirotex

post post


----------



## envirotex

rule breaking spam post

:wave2:


----------



## knight1fox3

Dexman PE said:


> Need to go buy a new phone today.


This is why we can't have nice things...



envirotex said:


> rule breaking spam post
> 
> :wave2:


But you just hit 3400 posts!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Not sure if I want to go ahead and upgrade the phone or just attempt to put it back together. This time I went off on the phone, so I'm not sure if everything else is still ok or if it's only the screen/LCD that needs to be replaced.

If I upgrade, it will either be the HTC One or Samsung Galaxy...


----------



## knight1fox3

Dexman PE said:


> Not sure if I want to go ahead and upgrade the phone or just attempt to put it back together. This time I went off on the phone, so I'm not sure if everything else is still ok or if it's only the screen/LCD that needs to be replaced.
> 
> If I upgrade, it will either be the HTC One or Samsung Galaxy...


I'd have the same concerns. Sounds like it is time for an upgrade. Both phones you mentioned are the current flagship phones IMO. The only reason I didn't go with the HTC One was because Verizon didn't offer it. Very happy with the GS4 though. It would have been difficult to choose between them.


----------



## envirotex

way too many words in those posts for a 10k


----------



## engineergurl

The blinds in my office are noisie today


----------



## knight1fox3

Post lunch post.


----------



## sycamore PE

During lunch post


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

got a new phone post


----------



## envirotex

apple snack post


----------



## knight1fox3

Dexman PE said:


> got a new phone post


Which one post?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Went with the GS4. It allowed me to use my microSD card which already had most of my pictures and music loaded to it.


----------



## knight1fox3

Nice! Good choice. If you like reading about tips and tricks, let me know as there are some cool tweaks you can do to the GS4 (w/o jail-breaking it). Some cool cheap accessories on Amazon too that we picked up.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I'm still trying to get everything setup (mostly just email, contacts, and basic settings), but I am always down for more info on shortcuts and tricks.


----------



## blybrook PE

And another


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

First post from the new phone


----------



## sycamore PE

Taking a break from typing an email post.


----------



## engineergurl

The dogs went through the new baby gate at my wits end


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Dogs would be getting their butts whooped...


----------



## engineergurl

I just don't understand the appeal of eating cat poop


----------



## maryannette

evening


----------



## blybrook PE

Digesting post


----------



## engineergurl

Wakey wakey... eggs and bakey


----------



## maryannette

And coffee!


----------



## engineergurl

I have decided that my house is haunted


----------



## knight1fox3

Dexman PE said:


> Dogs would be getting their butts whooped...


+1. I actually have our litter boxes behind a door where I put a cat door in. Removes the temptation and most of the smell. Maybe that draws them to it? Pretty strong pups to bust through it like that. Wow.


----------



## sycamore PE

How old is your house? I like to say my house is haunted because I saw this young woman dressed in 1930s-1940s style clothing in my son's room one night, but I was deliriously exhausted, so I may have been hallucinating my own fantasies about haunted houses.

Edit: surprise top!

:bananalama:


----------



## knight1fox3

^ LadyFox watches all those haunting shows on Discovery/History channels. She sometimes "thinks" she's seen some things too. So naturally I get my PKE Meter to check and nothing ever shows up on that.


----------



## engineergurl

The thing is.... this really is a new thing ... they had gotten into the litter box before on occasion, but its not Luke they are puppies anymore... Ana turned 7 earlier this year and Rex is about to turn 6... and yesterday they also ate a loaf of bread off the counter... I can think of maybe twice where the ate food from the counter...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

knight1fox3 said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dogs would be getting their butts whooped...
> 
> 
> 
> +1. I actually have our litter boxes behind a door where I put a cat door in. Removes the temptation and most of the smell. Maybe that draws them to it? Pretty strong pups to bust through it like that. Wow.
Click to expand...

I can't do the cat door thing because the cats won't go through it. I have a hard enough time getting them to use the box that is out in the open. Besides, if the dogs eat it then there is that much less I have to worry about cleaning the cat box.


----------



## envirotex

waiting for lunch time post


----------



## Road Guy

EG- it's probably since your working now and they are feeling bored... My dog (border collie) who up until we moved was the best behaved person In my house. Has chewed up 2 bike helmets, eating cat turds, jumping the kids, and general stupidity... I think she is feeling all the chaos of change...

Side note- anyone use the self cleaning litter box? We're thinking about it so reviews are appreciated!


----------



## knight1fox3

Dexman PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dogs would be getting their butts whooped...
> 
> 
> 
> +1. I actually have our litter boxes behind a door where I put a cat door in. Removes the temptation and most of the smell. Maybe that draws them to it? Pretty strong pups to bust through it like that. Wow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't do the cat door thing because the cats won't go through it. I have a hard enough time getting them to use the box that is out in the open. Besides, if the dogs eat it then there is that much less I have to worry about cleaning the cat box.
Click to expand...

That's normal at first. You can certainly train them though using treats. Ours were also reluctant to use it at first until we worked with them a bit. Wet food was also key. Once they learned food and litter box was behind this little door, they were sold on it. And gross on the dogs. Hope you don't let them lick your face. LOL



Road Guy said:


> EG- it's probably since your working now and they are feeling bored... My dog (border collie) who up until we moved was the best behaved person In my house. Has chewed up 2 bike helmets, eating cat turds, jumping the kids, and general stupidity... I think she is feeling all the chaos of change...
> 
> Side note- anyone use the self cleaning litter box? We're thinking about it so reviews are appreciated!


+1. I was going to say something similar. Dogs tend to "rebel" when what they consider to be normal changes suddenly. As for the self-cleaning litter box, perhaps they have improved since we looked at them, but I hear they don't work all that well and the replacement liners are expensive (I think you have to buy the same mfr's brand).


----------



## sycamore PE

Ugh, I'm on a terribly inefficient conference call with HR people about recruiting.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Dogs are either in the garage or in the back yard. They tend to not be inside for very long.


----------



## engineergurl

Road Guy said:


> EG- it's probably since your working now and they are feeling bored... My dog (border collie) who up until we moved was the best behaved person In my house. Has chewed up 2 bike helmets, eating cat turds, jumping the kids, and general stupidity... I think she is feeling all the chaos of change...
> 
> Side note- anyone use the self cleaning litter box? We're thinking about it so reviews are appreciated!


That and it just dawned on me with the government shut down and TDY's cancelled... someone else is home a lot more....

We have the self cleaning thing and I love it... I have had it since July and other than the dogs messing with it, I just ignore it except to change the bag and add more litter once a week.


----------



## envirotex

post hamburger and french fries post...bleh

no dinner tonight.


----------



## engineergurl

sycamore PE said:


> How old is your house? I like to say my house is haunted because I saw this young woman dressed in 1930s-1940s style clothing in my son's room one night, but I was deliriously exhausted, so I may have been hallucinating my own fantasies about haunted houses.
> 
> Edit: surprise top!
> 
> :bananalama:


The house was built in the late 30's supposedly... however we are in the middle of an area where several civil war battles occurred... specifically the Ream's Station Battle.... and the rail road tracks that the Confederate soldiers tore up for the Petersburg battles actually would have run along near our property


----------



## Supe

Those hot dogs were not spectacular by any means.


----------



## Dleg

If they were not talking, or at least singing and dancing, I would have to agree.


----------



## sycamore PE

Evening post


----------



## engineergurl

I don't want to jinx it but we may have made progress with the dogs...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I'm basically a fantasy football genius, it's a heavy burden to bear, winning week after week. It really just comes down to math pure math, I have no idea why I (the engineer) keep winning every week against my college roommates (history, business, and English majors) and my wife (art major). It really is quite humbling to be the constant winner every week, I know that somebody must do it, but lord god does it have to be me?


----------



## Dleg

Is there money involved?

It's amazing what an engineering mind-set can accomplish. I am currently working on several non-engineering projects, such as developing a new customer application process for our utility, and watching everyone else drift randomly about is really amazing. Until I stepped in, there was no vision, no strategy, no way forward. All it takes is just looking at something in the methodical and logical way an engineer does, and at the very least, a way to begin to figure out a solution becomes apparent.

I should add that getting the others to agree that there is a way forward is a very non-engineering skillset, and one that I am still working on!


----------



## blybrook PE

Dinner time


----------



## Dleg

Alright, I can't NOT say this anymore: 10k's were a lot more fun when they were conversational.

None of these dinner time, mmbacon, time to go home posts.

You people are ruining my quality procrastination time.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

Your quality procrastination time is when most of us are asleep. If you are going to live in tomorrow, you need to adjust your work hours to match our screwing around time.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

This has certainly been more conversational than 10k's in the past...


----------



## sycamore PE

The thing I dislike most about non-engineers is all the blah blah blah that goes nowhere. I don't mean conversation, I mean useless fluff words, spending 15 minutes introducing what it is that you're going to explain when 5 would suffice, and aimlessly talking to fill up an hour rather than effectively communicate.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I think the best 10k was the one with the stories, it took for freaking ever, but it was extremely entertaining. I treated reading that thread like a book as opposed to the normal check, post quickly, leave, check back, post quickly, leave I'm doing now. The stories themselves were pretty damn cool, but the conversations in response to and expounding upon the stories were just as grand.


----------



## sycamore PE

engineergurl said:


> sycamore PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> How old is your house? I like to say my house is haunted because I saw this young woman dressed in 1930s-1940s style clothing in my son's room one night, but I was deliriously exhausted, so I may have been hallucinating my own fantasies about haunted houses.
> 
> Edit: surprise top!
> 
> :bananalama:
> 
> 
> 
> The house was built in the late 30's supposedly... however we are in the middle of an area where several civil war battles occurred... specifically the Ream's Station Battle.... and the rail road tracks that the Confederate soldiers tore up for the Petersburg battles actually would have run along near our property
Click to expand...

This sounds haunt-worthy to me. My house was built in 1928 in a relatively affluent neighborhood. The house across the street was built in the 1800s. I know nothing of the history that would make my house haunt-worthy. The old one across the street that's probably been there since before this was a neighborhood probably has some haunt-worthy history, though. Being that old, I mean. . . Who knows.
It's almost halloween. Scary stories people. I wanna hear about ghosts. Even if you don't believe in them.


----------



## Dleg

How about ghost poops?

People here in the islands believe like crazy in spirits. A relative of my wife, who is currently living in Arizona, believes "spirits" talk to her all the time. They tell her that the CIA is watching her. She often hides inside the house to escape them and the black helicopters they send to spy on her and read her thoughts. She sees secret messages in license plates. All of her family thinks she's nuts, but it took me to bring up the word "schitzo" to get them to take it more seriously.

But crazy aside, there are a lot of people here who think they see ghosts. I don't believe any of it.


----------



## engineergurl

We got talking a bit more about it last night, and now there is a lot more creepy noises and things that I wonder about. I always just wrote off the 'cannon' type sounds because I am used to living near a military installation and there are a few historic battle field parks that I assumed gave demonstrations and did civil war reenactments but the timing has surprised me before.... Sunday morning before I go to church or late in the evening during the week doesn't make much sense when I think about it.

We also have train tracks along the back so any thing that has rattled or gone bump in the night I blamed on the trains or our animals. Gun fire is probably our redneck neighbors since there aren't many restrictions on where you can fire in our county.

The area in the woods where the well is pretty strange/spooky... but I think the man that walks around out here is the strangest.

All logically explained, however plenty of the reasoning could be incorrect.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I'm interested in the canons. At VMI, every evening at retreat (dusk when they lower the flags), they fire the evening gun (real name of the parade deck canon). The battlefield might do something similar, don't know, but it would make sense. As for Sunday mornings, that is a bit odd, but there might be some relevant fact that ties a Sunday morning firing in with an important event at that field.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

It wasn't April 20th of this year was it, the Sunday morning canon?

http://m.progress-index.com/news/artillery-demonstrations-planned-for-sunday-at-petersburg-national-battlefield-1.1475386

I know the article says 1-4:30, but they do conduct test fires before the public display begins.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

Dleg said:


> A relative of my wife, who is currently living in Arizona, believes "spirits" talk to her all the time. They tell her that the CIA is watching her.




That's crazy...it's the NSA watching her.


----------



## sycamore PE

Snow here in WI this morning!


----------



## engineergurl

Lol... I actually heard it off and on most of the summer...


----------



## sycamore PE

I'm flying to Baltimore this evening. Putting the finishing touches on packing.


----------



## engineergurl

Mouthful of frosted flakes + v8 juice = toothpaste +oj


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I'm sure you did, there are plenty of reenactments and various salutes that go on during the summer. I'm guessing that each cannon blast is fairly easily explainable. I also so an article about a cannon firing back in August there at Petersburg.


----------



## engineergurl

Lol... but it is kinda cool to speculate.... I should have beefed up my Halloween decoration....

I said to my husband, supposedly over 2000 Union Soldiers died at the battle closest to our property.... they are probably pissed off at our neighbors that have Rebel battle flag flying.


----------



## sycamore PE

My right eyelid keeps twitching. Not debilitating but definitely annoying.


----------



## knight1fox3

Sapper said:


> I'm basically a fantasy football genius, it's a heavy burden to bear, winning week after week. It really just comes down to math pure math, I have no idea why I (the engineer) keep winning every week against my college roommates (history, business, and English majors) and my wife (art major). It really is quite humbling to be the constant winner every week, I know that somebody must do it, but lord god does it have to be me?


Then why didn't you bring that trash talking FF genius to the EB.com league we have set up? I'm destroying Dex and VT! 



sycamore PE said:


> Snow here in WI this morning!


Maybe on your side of the state. Though we are supposed to get some this evening I think.



sycamore PE said:


> My right eyelid keeps twitching. Not debilitating but definitely annoying.


That typically means lack of sleep.


----------



## sycamore PE

Lack of sleep is probably true. And I won't get much tonight, either.


----------



## blybrook PE

Mornin post


----------



## envirotex

OK. So for Dleg, the next POTUS, a longer post...

We (Mr. Tex and I) are thinking about bailing on work on Friday to go to the Vintage Nationals at the Circuit of Americas...

The more I think about it the more I know that's what we're doing Friday...


----------



## engineergurl

Salami sammich


----------



## sycamore PE

So if Dleg is POTUS, do we all get cabinet appointments or cushy ambassador jobs?


----------



## envirotex

sycamore PE said:


> So if Dleg is POTUS, do we all get cabinet appointments or cushy ambassador jobs?



Many of the cabinet positions have already been bought and sold, but I'm pretty sure there's always an opening for interns...

See Post #41 on this thread:

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=10007&amp;page=1


----------



## engineergurl

Chocolate chip bread pudding


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## knight1fox3

toast posties


----------



## sycamore PE

engineergurl said:


> Chocolate chip bread pudding


This sounds tasty


----------



## envirotex

as long as there aren't any raisins in it...


----------



## engineergurl

Nope... just chocolate chips and there is vanilla cream icing too


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties

edit: ToP, bitches! And I only have, like, 4 posts in this thread! :bananalama:


----------



## Sapper PE LS

That is until I edit out my earlier double post...


----------



## envirotex

finally over the 2000 mark


----------



## knight1fox3

^boom!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

knight1fox3 said:


> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm basically a fantasy football genius, it's a heavy burden to bear, winning week after week. It really just comes down to math pure math, I have no idea why I (the engineer) keep winning every week against my college roommates (history, business, and English majors) and my wife (art major). It really is quite humbling to be the constant winner every week, I know that somebody must do it, but lord god does it have to be me?
> 
> 
> 
> Then why didn't you bring that trash talking FF genius to the EB.com league we have set up? I'm destroying Dex
Click to expand...

Says the guy who is currently 2nd to Dex...

http://ebcom.football.cbssports.com/


----------



## sycamore PE

So when does the board shut down? Friday morning?


----------



## Dleg

sycamore PE said:


> My right eyelid keeps twitching. Not debilitating but definitely annoying.




Also a symptom of pesticide poisoning.... you'd better watch out!



envirotex said:


> OK. So for Dleg, the next POTUS, a longer post...
> 
> We (Mr. Tex and I) are thinking about bailing on work on Friday to go to the Vintage Nationals at the Circuit of Americas...
> 
> The more I think about it the more I know that's what we're doing Friday...




That's interesting because I have no idea what either of those things are.



sycamore PE said:


> So if Dleg is POTUS, do we all get cabinet appointments or cushy ambassador jobs?




Perhaps. I made appointments before, but that was a few years ago now, and several of the members have left. Plus I can't remember any of them anyway.

My first appointment, I think, will be Secretary of the Big Red Button. All nukes will be trained on Iran. Your job is to sit there with your finger poised to push the Big Red Button, at my command. A live video stream of you in this position will be shared with the President of Iran.

Problem solved.


----------



## sycamore PE

It must be those non-organic apples I ate. That's the cause of my eye twitch.


----------



## Dleg

^Probably coated with residual carbamate pesticides, which are now partially blocking your nerves from transmitting impulses. It'll go away.

LOL. (I've been studying pesticides in a master's program enviro chemistry class, so forgive me!)


----------



## blybrook PE

I prefer the inorganic vegetables. The organic ones have too much carbon...


----------



## Dleg

How would you classify a graphite tomato?


----------



## sycamore PE

Ok, I'm about to get shut into an aluminum tube and fly to Baltimore. Adios until I'm allowed to turn on my phone again.


----------



## engineergurl

Yawn.. time to turn in


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I want to be appointed chief of useless internet message board games in dleg's cabinet.


----------



## blybrook PE

Sapper said:


> I want to be appointed chief of useless internet message board games in dleg's cabinet.


So moved, next order of business?


----------



## knight1fox3

Order of business post....


----------



## blybrook PE

Thats what I thought too...


----------



## sycamore PE

You thought what?


----------



## Dleg

I have no idea.

Cabinet posts up for grabs:

Secretary of the Big Red Button

Minister of Senseless Internet Forum Games

Secretary of Making Dleg's Coffee

Secretary of Asteroid Belt Exploration

Secretary of Tunneling to China

Guy Who I Keep Hidden Under My Oval Office Desk and Knows Everything I Need to Know

Secretary of Fiances

Chief of Staph(ylococcus)

Janitor Dude Who is Actually Vice President

Vice President Who is Actually Janitor

Porn Master

NSA Mole

Sentient Drone Brain That Gives Me Advice (in a Jar)

Hot Chicks (Twelve of Them)

I'll add more later.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

> I'll add more later[\quote]
> You're right, 12 chicks is never enough


----------



## knight1fox3

Only 2 posts in the 10k today post?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Dleg got pissy that we weren't being more conversational which seems to have partially killed it.

My response:

hookers, bacon, &amp; blow.


----------



## knight1fox3

and spam?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Spam does not combine well with any of my 3 items...


----------



## knight1fox3

Don't knock it until you try it.

As for Dleg, leave it to a potential POTUS to ruin a good thing going.


----------



## engineergurl

Shhhh.... people are studying


----------



## knight1fox3

Where?


----------



## snickerd3

afternoon howdy


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

engineergurl said:


> Shhhh.... people are studying


For I am a Gigantic DoucheBag


----------



## csb

They're climbing in your windows


----------



## envirotex

This is the frantic last minute countdown...


----------



## knight1fox3

Yep, nerves are most likely a wreck. A few have been asking last min. questions in the prep forums. Such as, "What should I carry all my books in?" Why a Radio Flyer wagon of course! Derp!


----------



## envirotex

That's a great idea! Portable table!


----------



## csb

I used three milk crates and then stacked them as a bookshelf next to my chair.


----------



## engineergurl

Loooove conference calls


----------



## snickerd3

i was so congested last night I must have slept with my mouth open. my lips are chapped to the point if I smiled it will split open in one section.


----------



## envirotex

carmex to the rescue


----------



## blybrook PE

Study??? Thought it was a guessing game...


----------



## knight1fox3

^ and don't you have better odds with selecting the same letter on every problem?


----------



## blybrook PE

It is scantron


----------



## knight1fox3

TB is getting killed post...


----------



## blybrook PE

Never!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## NJmike PE

bacon flavored spam


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

spam flavored bacon


----------



## NJmike PE

flavored bacon spam


----------



## NJmike PE

glad that exam is over.


----------



## knight1fox3

flavor spammed bacon


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

spam+bacon=spacon?


----------



## knight1fox3

bacon+spam=BAM?!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

knight1fox3 said:


> bacon+spam=BAM?!


or ToP!!

:bananalama:


----------



## envirotex

Microsoft Excel is currently recovering your documents.

smh


----------



## blybrook PE

Better excel than revit. Better chance of a recovery.


----------



## envirotex

yeah. got everything back. just wasted my time during recovery.


----------



## engineergurl

Today will be a great day


----------



## NJmike PE

Did that come out of a Chinese fortune cookie


----------



## engineergurl

Nope... it is the concept of positive thinking is powerful


----------



## NJmike PE

is it me or do these forums seem a bit quiet given the recent exams?


----------



## envirotex

everybody's still hungover


----------



## engineergurl

I don't know about this year, but in the past it has been opened up in phases... besudes everyone was probably hung over yesterday. They will get busier as it gets closer to when results are out.


----------



## NJmike PE

true. I guess being a weathered test-taker, I have bounced back quicker from the post exam hangover.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Some are still hungover from their respective Halloween parties over the weekend...


----------



## csb

NJmike said:


> true. I guess being a weathered test-taker  boozer, I have bounced back quicker from the post exam hangover.




Fixed it for you!


----------



## NJmike PE

csb said:


> NJmike said:
> 
> 
> 
> true. I guess being a weathered test-taker  boozer, I have bounced back quicker from the post exam hangover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed it for you!
Click to expand...

 :thankyou:


----------



## engineergurl

I want pizza


----------



## envirotex

Just had a turkey sandwich for early lunch.


----------



## danadiva81

Eating enchiladas


----------



## csb

Going to eat lunch. I'm going to make it low on protein and high in added sugars to spite KF.


----------



## ChemENewbie

I DON'T KNOW WHAT WE'RE YELLING ABOUT!

No, but really...what is this thread? I read the first page and a few subsequesnt pages, and I don't understand! I just signed up for this board, as I just took the test for the first time (both, actually) this past weekend...

So...anyone else going crazy waiting for results?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

This thread is to help keep your mind off of the exam until the results come out.


----------



## engineergurl

csb said:


> Going to eat lunch. I'm going to make it low on protein and high in added sugars to spite KF.


I had boo berry cereal this morning for breakfast for that same reason


----------



## knight1fox3

csb said:


> Going to eat lunch. I'm going to make it low on protein and high in added sugars to spite KF.


CURSES!!!! ldman:

No muscle for you I guess!!!


----------



## engineergurl

You can eat sugar and have muscle...


----------



## csb

ChemENewbie said:


> I DON'T KNOW WHAT WE'RE YELLING ABOUT!
> 
> No, but really...what is this thread? I read the first page and a few subsequesnt pages, and I don't understand! I just signed up for this board, as I just took the test for the first time (both, actually) this past weekend...
> 
> So...anyone else going crazy waiting for results?




Welcome to the waiting game! Most of us here have passed, but we were just where you are at now. Best wishes!


----------



## snickerd3

its a totally random post anything sort of thread...the topic wanders severely all the time


----------



## csb

The topic wanders severely in all threads, but here it's encouraged.


----------



## snickerd3

the sinus meds are wearing off...time to tear the desk apart until i find another one


----------



## engineergurl

Ahhh but there are rules to follow


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

speaking of sinus meds, it's time for another huff of aerosol.


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## knight1fox3

Where did Sycamore go? Still traveling for work?



engineergurl said:


> You can eat sugar and have muscle...


Correct, you just can't build any new muscle.


----------



## csb

No posting two posts in a row in this place!


----------



## NJmike PE

damn it! I've been caught. :chair:


----------



## NinjaPanther

Why the f does it take so long to release the scores? I wan't my results NOW!


----------



## NJmike PE

NinjaPanther said:


> Why the f does it take so long to release the scores? I wan't my results NOW!




http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=21356&amp;p=7025139


----------



## NJmike PE

OH WELL. THAT WASN'T SUPPOSED TO HAPPEN.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

NinjaPanther said:


> Why the f does it take so long to release the scores? I wan't my results NOW!




If you knew that, you'd also know the cut score.


----------



## NJmike PE

I just found out that the cut score is 56.


----------



## csb

I hope I didn't just violate some NCEES agreement...


----------



## NinjaPanther

NJmike said:


> I just found out that the cut score is 56.




Yes, I can confirm that this is true.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

NJmike said:


> NinjaPanther said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why the f does it take so long to release the scores? I wan't my results NOW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=21356&amp;p=7025139
Click to expand...

I believe that was a record for fastest bump of that thread after an exam...


----------



## csb

Must have gotten it drunk first.

HEY OH!


----------



## Dleg

csb said:


> I hope I didn't just violate some NCEES agreement...


I am not totally sure why I think that is so hilarious^^^.


----------



## NJmike PE

Dexman PE said:


> NJmike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NinjaPanther said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why the f does it take so long to release the scores? I wan't my results NOW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=21356&amp;p=7025139
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe that was a record for fastest bump of that thread after an exam...
Click to expand...

arty-smiley-048:


----------



## csb

It's smart AND dumb. I think that is part of the appeal.


----------



## Dleg

It must be, because I am smart and dumb, too!


----------



## blybrook PE

Been a long day. Will be getting home around midnight after starting at 4am.

Winter tower work isn't all that glamorous.


----------



## engineergurl

How many more years until my husband retires and we can live life as normal civilians do?


----------



## Dleg

You mean start working for a shitty boss and not stop working until you get too sick to work anymore?

At least you will have a true pension to assist you - the military is about the only employer left that offers one.


----------



## blybrook PE

And another while I sit at the airport

Edit: TOP


----------



## NJmike PE

morning spam.


----------



## knight1fox3

morning bacon &gt; morning spam


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

morning bacon hookers &amp; blow &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; morning bacon &gt; Morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Dexman PE said:


> morning bacon hookers &amp; blow &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; morning bacon &gt; Morning spam




these are a few of my favorite things.


----------



## engineergurl

What what what?!?


----------



## knight1fox3

This day isn't over yet???


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Dammit, it isn't even lunchtime yet.


----------



## NJmike PE

it is on the east coast :40oz:


----------



## csb

I like NJMike. He fits in nicely.


----------



## NJmike PE

csb said:


> I like NJMike. He fits in nicely.


arty-smiley-048:


----------



## NJmike PE

csb said:


> I like NJMike. He fits in nicely.




I almost fit in.... Still need the all allusive PE title.


----------



## ChemENewbie

you and me both, brutha. Is it December yet?


----------



## engineergurl

NJmike said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like NJMike. He fits in nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> I almost fit in.... Still need the all allusive PE title.
Click to expand...

Ehhh.... not all of us have it.... I seem to fit in okay...


----------



## NinjaPanther

I'm a psychic. I just learned through ESP that everyone here will pass their exam. So congratulations! No need to worry anymore.


----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like NJMike. He fits in nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I almost fit in.... Still need the all allusive PE title.
Click to expand...

And then what? You'll strut around showing off your PE-ness?


----------



## engineergurl

Afternoon conference calls should be banned


----------



## csb

knight1fox3 said:


> NJmike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> csb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like NJMike. He fits in nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I almost fit in.... Still need the all allusive PE title.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And then what? You'll strut around showing off your PE-ness?
Click to expand...



You shouldn't just whip it out in a meeting.


----------



## envirotex

I try to pull it out in meetings whenever I get a chance.


----------



## NinjaPanther

knight1fox3 said:


> And then what? You'll strut around showing off your PE-ness?




52 days?? Why does it take long is takes to get your PE-ness in Virginia??


----------



## knight1fox3

^ could be worse. See PA.


----------



## csb

Does California still take 7 months to get results back to people?


----------



## knight1fox3

csb said:


> Does California still take 7 months to get results back to people?




According to the results from the Oct. 2012 examination, CA beat ME and PA with 56 days.

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=20433&amp;page=8#entry7010844


----------



## blybrook PE

Hard to consider this a wednesday


----------



## engineergurl

Dinner time


----------



## NJmike PE

Already done that. Kids are about to beat the snot out of me until bed time.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Last softball game(s) of the year tonight.

We're having our season-end tournament tonight. If we win our first game (6pm start) then we go to the championship game at 8, otherwise the season is done.


----------



## engineergurl

Yeah... I didn't get home until nearly 6 tonight.... but the good thing is day one with the third baby gate in as many weeks... so far, so good


----------



## NJmike PE

We have baby no 3 arriving right around the new year. Sure hope I passed this thing this time around.


----------



## engineergurl

We only have very large dogs... but they don't make large dog gates that work either


----------



## NJmike PE

Very true. I had two large dogs and two kids up until two weeks ago. One of my dogs got really sick. Sadly at 12 I had the gutwrenching displeasure of putting him to sleep. I miss him.


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm contemplating going back to my office and toilet papering my coworkers office.


----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike said:


> Very true. I had two large dogs and two kids up until two weeks ago. One of my dogs got really sick. Sadly at 12 I had the gutwrenching displeasure of putting him to sleep. I miss him.


Sorry to hear that. Never an easy thing to do. After all they become a part of the family.

Congrats on #3 though.


----------



## engineergurl

NJmike said:


> Very true. I had two large dogs and two kids up until two weeks ago. One of my dogs got really sick. Sadly at 12 I had the gutwrenching displeasure of putting him to sleep. I miss him.


 at least the new baby will help though....


----------



## NJmike PE

True. Emotionally though it was rough right before the exam. In a atrange way it may have helped me get focused for the final two weeks.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

NJmike said:


> We have baby no 3 arriving right around the new year.


Same here! Well due date is Christmas Day... Which also happens to be my birthday, so I'm kind of hoping for an on time delivery.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Oh and double posts are not allowed in this thread...  as I do it myself


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper said:


> Oh and double posts are not allowed in this thread...  as I do it myself




My name is mike and I am a double poster. :brick:

Step one is admitting the problem.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Step 2 is drinking heavily to forget the problem... And I agree with csb, you fit right in with this crowd, welcome aboard and good luck on the test results.


----------



## NJmike PE

:tribe: :th_rockon:


----------



## engineergurl

Observation on the way in to work.... Honda civic+hummer does not bode well for the civic


----------



## csb

Real Hummer or suburban Hummer?


----------



## knight1fox3

Sapper said:


> Step 2 is drinking heavily to forget the problem...


You should listen to him....he's pre-med.


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Step 2 is drinking heavily to forget the problem...
> 
> 
> 
> You should listen to him....he's pre-med.
Click to expand...

it won't take much convincing to proceed to step 2. ::sips on his flask that is buried in his desk::

:40oz:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

bleh


----------



## csb

PUNKS LIKE US

Baby we were born to runnnnnnnn


----------



## akwooly

no one in my office likes to dress up for Halloween.


----------



## csb

I dressed like a doctor, or as I like to call it, "I wore quasi-pajamas to work."


----------



## engineergurl

csb said:


> Real Hummer or suburban Hummer?


I guess since it is me posting I should clarify... lol

Civillan traffic so def not a real one


----------



## csb

We have a guy who drives around in a "real" one. We also have a bunch of those ridiculous H2's around.


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!







edit: and a T-o-P! :bananalama:


----------



## SCarolinaNiki PE

We had a dress up for Halloween one year at work. Only 5 people participated, so it was never done again.

I, however, am totally rocking a Halloween T-shirt today.


----------



## csb

We need to schedule a night where we all get drunk and finish this 10K.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

How about March 3rd 2016, I think I can pencil that in.


----------



## knight1fox3

csb said:


> We need to schedule a night where we all get drunk and finish this 10K.


True dat! Day before Thanksgiving! Perhaps I'll even make a cake.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I am wearing a suit and tie today. Normally I'm rocking a polo shirt and jeans, but I had an interview this afternoon.

Anytime someone would say I looked fancy, I would just respond with a "I was told to dress-up for Halloween, so I did." I've gotten some pretty good WTF looks...


----------



## knight1fox3

^ a new opportunity, eh?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Remember the "Leadership Academy" I was writing a couple of essays for about a month ago? Well, my application was approved and I was asked to come in for an interview (step 2).

There were just over 100 applicants, 40 or so were invited for an interview, and they'll ultimately accept 30 of us. I should get the news within the next few weeks.


----------



## knight1fox3

^ good luck!! :thumbs:


----------



## SCarolinaNiki PE

csb said:


> We need to schedule a night where we all get drunk and finish this 10K.


I'm working on it. After Trunk or Treating with the little one, I decided I needed a Carmel Apple Spiced Martini.


----------



## sycamore PE

Yes! I'm back! I can reply now! Hallelujah! I have my favorite procrastination tool back.


----------



## csb

Sugar buzz post


----------



## engineergurl

Happy Friday


----------



## NJmike PE

Only because its a payday.


----------



## SCarolinaNiki PE

Payday Fridays are the best.


----------



## NJmike PE

One week down. Presumably 6 to 7 weeks to go.


----------



## sycamore PE

I had a dream that I took the exam again in October just because I thought I didn't do well enough in April. . .in my dream, I was explaining to someone why I was taking the exam again even though I had already passed.


----------



## engineergurl

I get paid every Friday...


----------



## NJmike PE

I used to at my old job. always thought it was most convenient for the employees. then I switched jobs and we get paid bi-weekly. took a long time to get used to that. 14 yrs later no complaints


----------



## snickerd3

sycamore PE said:


> I had a dream that I took the exam again in October just because I thought I didn't do well enough in April. . .in my dream, I was explaining to someone why I was taking the exam again even though I had already passed.


you will continue to have dreams like that years later


----------



## NJmike PE

Power outtage here at the office for almost 20 mins now. This should prove to be an interesting day.


----------



## engineergurl

Personally... I liked getting paid once a month


----------



## snickerd3

i get paid twice a month, on the 7th and 22nd

mr snick is on the 15th and 31st so it is almost a payheck every week


----------



## NJmike PE

power is back. Time to go back to pretending to work.


----------



## csb

My paycheck came with a bonus this month. We haven't had COLA raises since 2008, but they voted to give us a one time 1% of annual bonus this month. I'll take it, but it would be better if it was an actual raise. First time I've ever received a bonus at work.


----------



## NinjaPanther

So, what do you guys think about religion?


----------



## NJmike PE

NinjaPanther said:


> So, what do you guys think about religion?


Nice move. that will surely get this thread to 10k fast


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Or get this thread thrown in the trash...


----------



## NJmike PE

Dexman PE said:


> Or get this thread thrown in the trash...




That too. I have my own opinions on that topic. I understand that this is not the forum for it.


----------



## NinjaPanther

Sorry, didn't realize that topic was off-limits.


----------



## knight1fox3

Dexman PE said:


> Or get this thread thrown in the trash...


+1



NinjaPanther said:


> Sorry, didn't realize that topic was off-limits.


It's not off-limits. Just there are already threads with that topic. A 10k is just spam-fest with random thoughts. If you're random thoughts happen to be geared toward religion, by all means fire away. But don't expect an honest truth response. Or even a response on the same topic for that matter. A lot of topics in a 10k get buried pretty quickly. I think everyone in here has some form of ADD. LOL

He look, birds!


----------



## NJmike PE

I like butterflies


----------



## knight1fox3

I think I'll go ride my bike.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

SQUIRREL!!


----------



## knight1fox3

^ ha ha!! That movie was awesome.


----------



## SCarolinaNiki PE

Oooo...Shiny


----------



## sycamore PE

I get paid once a month. My husband works at the same company, so we have one really big payday on the last working day of every month.


----------



## engineergurl

People aggrevate me...I think I am going to go be a hermit


----------



## envirotex

very very very done for the day.

too bad i still have things to do


----------



## engineergurl

45 minutes left


----------



## Flyer_PE

The nice thing about having a 36 gallon gas tank is that I only have to fill it about once every three weeks.

The down-side is that I just spent $95 filling the tank from just under 1/4.


----------



## knight1fox3

^ whoa! At one time, you weren't able to put in more than $75 IIRC. Good thing (or is it?) they removed that restriction I guess.


----------



## snickerd3

depends on the gas station.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

First time I filled the tank of the '95 Bronco I used to have I hit the station's limit of $100. I was like, "WTF, $100 isn't enough to fill it?" I had to use another card to fill the last $20...


----------



## Flyer_PE

I don't know if I have that limit or not. This purchase was split across two cards. I had a $50 BP gas card the credit union gave me as part of the deal to lure me away from Ford Motor Credit when I bought the truck.


----------



## sycamore PE

I remember that restriction from when I drove a U-haul with all my stuff in it and couldn't fill it up.


----------



## envirotex

ugh. please let this day be over.


----------



## knight1fox3

^ sounds like someone needs a margarita...


----------



## envirotex

yes. I have to go to a no-alcohol allowed HS football game after this though...so it will still be several hours to get to that margarita.


----------



## SCarolinaNiki PE

Only 30 mins til 5. I haven't decided what alcoholic beverage is in my future, but I know there will be one.


----------



## knight1fox3

SCarolinaNiki PE said:


> I haven't decided what alcoholic beverage is in my future, but I know there will be one.


+100

And how about a ToP?!

:bananalama:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Finishing up another annoying change order.


----------



## knight1fox3

Dexman PE said:


> Finishing up another annoying change order. *beer.*


Fixt.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## csb

Winefest tonight! I assume my ticket gets me a sippy cup.


----------



## engineergurl

I think I am breaking out in hives from my hair dye... oh well, I can rinse it out in about 15 min


----------



## Jabert

First free Friday night in a long long time!


----------



## SCarolinaNiki PE

I'm laying on the couch with LilSC watching Mickey Mouse. Does that count as busy? We are experimenting with letting her stay up later on weekend (with hopes it lead to her sleeping in more).


----------



## NJmike PE

Lol. My 3 yr eas up past 1030 last Saturday. Still woke up at 630 am


----------



## sycamore PE

We let Lil Sapling stay up late on Fridays. He usually sleeps in until 7-7:30 on Saturday. He put away an absurd amount of pizza tonight, so I think he's growing. That should buy us a looong night's sleep.


----------



## Flyer_PE

Lil Flyer would wake up at 6am no matter what time he went to bed.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

^^^same with my kiddos. Now they are old enough to get their own breakfast and turn on cartoons.

I like being able to sleep in.


----------



## NJmike PE

I have a 3.5 yr old, a 2 yr old and a noob coming in jan. Sleeping in isnt an option. As a matter of fact I could probably get this thread real close to 10k between jan and june with all of the middle of the night "fun" to be expected with the noob.


----------



## SCarolinaNiki PE

Y'all are totally bursting my bubble! Momma wants to sleep past 7am at least once or twice. Somehow my parents manage it when they keep her. I must learn their ways.


----------



## NJmike PE

I havent slept past 7 in almost 4 yrs


----------



## engineergurl

wait a minute... all I have are ANIMALS and they don't let me sleep past 7:30 ever... wth


----------



## SCarolinaNiki PE

You need to train them better. Our dogs totally learned the concept of weekends. If we weren't up by 6:30 M-F, they would wake us up. Sat-Sun, they knew not to make a peep until we got up.


----------



## engineergurl

7:30 is sleeping in for them... this morning our alarm went off at 3:30 am... they are pure and true Army dependent dogs... I just wish that we weren't an Army family sometimes


----------



## NJmike PE

So one of my children decided that it was a good idea to lock and close our bedroom door... The only for without a key to unlock it should such an instance occur. In attempting to Jimmy the door open I had to remove the door stop. I had literally removed the final nail when my wife informed me that prior to the door being locked and closed, she had opened one of our windows in that room. Really? I wish I had known that about 5 mins earlier. I guess I should have checked.


----------



## SCarolinaNiki PE

Well, having the little one stay up later worked for us. She slept in! Now of course this has totally messed up her nap schedule. I thought just shifting the halftime back would work, but in stead I'm sitting here listening to a little girl laying in bed and singing. And I know from experience, she is not ready to go without a nap.


----------



## maryannette

I'm looking forward to the days of keeping grandchildren and giving them back.  Our kids are grown.


----------



## SCarolinaNiki PE

My parents favorite thing to do! Wind them up and let them go.


----------



## maryannette

I hope I will do more wearing them out and sending them home.


----------



## NJmike PE

I hate daylights savings time.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

It's snowing in New England


----------



## SCarolinaNiki PE

The sun is shining in NC.


----------



## NJmike PE

NJ sux. Armpit of East coast


----------



## SCarolinaNiki PE

Nothing is finer than being in Carolina!


----------



## sycamore PE

The sun is shining in Wisconsin, too.


----------



## blybrook PE

Enjoying the sun over a fresh snowfall and single digit temps. Morning in Fairbanks, winter is finally here to stay.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Snow flurries stopped sun came out and it's a nice cool day in the North East.


----------



## Road Guy

68 here. Mighty nice... Gonna try and enjoy it .. 20's next week at night... And that's damn cold for a southerner...

Made a fresh batch of sweet tea this afternoon.....


----------



## NJmike PE

Preparing to go to work this evening. This blows


----------



## knight1fox3

sycamore PE said:


> The sun is shining in Wisconsin, too.


True dat!


----------



## envirotex

63F and partly cloudy. Some more rain in the forecast. This is fall...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Finally have a chance to sit down and do a quick check of eb.com.

looks like there is plenty for me to ready tomorrow when I get back to the office...


----------



## Jabert

Wow saints lost


----------



## NJmike PE

still working.


----------



## Flyer_PE

And thus begins another week.


----------



## envirotex

indeed. it happens every seven days, no matter what.


----------



## knight1fox3

I think it should be mandatory for NFL rival games (i.e. Packers/Bears) on a Mon. night that the next day be considered a state holiday, regardless of the outcome.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

It's only a rivalry if both teams show up, and unfortunately I don't think Chicago will make it this year...


----------



## SCarolinaNiki PE

Ug, another Monday.


----------



## snickerd3

Dexman PE said:


> It's only a rivalry if both teams show up, and unfortunately I don't think Chicago will make it this year...


no they wont.


----------



## blybrook PE

Only way to really start a monday is with the 3 s's: $hit, shower &amp; shave. Not necessarily in that order and it has to be a good $hit!


----------



## envirotex

umm...moving on.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

^^^ Be sure to wash your hands first.


----------



## envirotex

I wash my hands afterward...with soap. Didn't we already cover this in another thread?


----------



## knight1fox3

envirotex said:


> I wash my hands afterward...with soap. Didn't we already cover this in another thread?


Yup.

And 3 hours and counting until beer, wings, and MNF against da Bears!


----------



## Jabert

middle of the day spam., is that how this works?


----------



## knight1fox3

Yes. And sometimes you're even lucky enough to get a ToP!!!

:bananalama:


----------



## envirotex

cool google doodle today.


----------



## csb

Guess what I won't be doing this time next week? Working. God bless Veterans and three day weekends.

And yes...it's Monday and I'm looking forward to a three-day weekend already.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Killing time while in a meeting


----------



## akwooly

killing time waiting for drafting to finish my detail sheets.


----------



## csb

Our big boss always yells at us that engineers are not above drafting. We may not be above, but not nearly as good at it. (In my office, that is)


----------



## sycamore PE

In my office, engineers don't have write-permissions to the CAD system. I couldn't make drawings even if I wanted to.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

My previous employer didn't have CAD guys. Engineers did the design and the linework...


----------



## Road Guy

Is this Monday good for the EB.com ski weekend?


----------



## NJmike PE

I am the CAD department in my office as well as the design team. Hopefully this will change once I pass.


----------



## akwooly

We have a full CAD department and they get mad when the engineers take away their work.


----------



## NJmike PE

Trust me, I would rather give the drafting to someone else.


----------



## akwooly

If I did the drafting the drafters would just have to redo all my work anyways.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

The CAD experience was very helpful in expanding my career options.


----------



## NJmike PE

Agreed but after 14 years of it I would like to now delegate it.


----------



## SCarolinaNiki PE

Our CAD guys say they don't understand instrumentation drawings, so we have to do them ourselves.


----------



## blybrook PE

I'm getting hollered at from time to time as I'll do my own drafting to get it done instead of passing it on to the drafter. Would take longer to sketch it up, hand it over &amp; explain it than to just do it myself most of the time.

Was really used to doing all of the design and drafting with the ol company. Still getting used to the new hierarchy.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

My company has one person in my current office who uses MicroStation and puts together road plans for the state I live in. That person is me. I've tried to get one of the drafters to help, but they don't even want to try to learn a new system.


----------



## Master slacker

la la la. night shift. la la la


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Our Network Administrator stole my CAD license and gave it to someone else, so I suppose no more CAD for me???


----------



## csb

Road Guy said:


> Is this Monday good for the EB.com ski weekend?




Too soon. I want fluffy powder, not manufactured snow.


----------



## Road Guy

That's all I've ever known! Manuf. snow that is....

Some guy from here has already been like 6 times....


----------



## csb

I know! His facebook page is full of dirt skiing pictures.


----------



## snickerd3

today is my monday


----------



## NJmike PE

kmart sucks


----------



## envirotex

so that will be two 3-day weekends in a row for you after next weekend?

Lucky.


----------



## csb

NJmike said:


> kmart sucks




and it smells weird, but it's got the best pinata selection in town


----------



## NJmike PE

csb said:


> NJmike said:
> 
> 
> 
> kmart sucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it smells weird, but it's got the best pinata selection in town
Click to expand...

:whipping: it's kinda like a pinata


----------



## snickerd3

csb said:


> NJmike said:
> 
> 
> 
> kmart sucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it smells weird, but it's got the best pinata selection in town
Click to expand...

Ok i thought it was just me thinking that all kmarts smelled weird.


----------



## Flyer_PE

Local Kmart here is closing.


----------



## knight1fox3

Dexman PE said:


> My previous employer didn't have CAD guys. Engineers did the design and the linework...


This.



NJmike said:


> kmart sucks


_"You know something, YOU SUCK!"_ :joke:

Sorry, Billy Madison quote, couldn't resist.


----------



## Road Guy

Kmart's still exist? havent seen one of those in a while....


----------



## blybrook PE

Mornin post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Do they still have little old ladies chasing the blue light special??


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> My previous employer didn't have CAD guys. Engineers did the design and the linework...
> 
> 
> 
> This.
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike said:
> 
> 
> 
> kmart sucks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _"You know something, YOU SUCK!"_ :joke:
> 
> Sorry, Billy Madison quote, couldn't resist.
> 
> Miss Lippies car is green.
Click to expand...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon hookers and blow.

That is all.


----------



## NJmike PE

Dexman PE said:


> Bacon hookers and blow.
> 
> That is all.


I see it is lunch time.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Not for another hour. This is more of a snack...


----------



## knight1fox3

^ and how often do you "snack"? LOL


----------



## csb

Is that what the kids are calling it nowadays?


----------



## NJmike PE

Dexman PE said:


> Not for another hour. This is more of a snack...


good point. all three great at any time of the day. One might consider them to 5 hour energy.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

&lt;--- has never needed a 5-hr energy...


----------



## NJmike PE

I just listened to my coworker yell at my boss/owner of the company. The last time I saw that happen it didn't end well. :hang: :behead:


----------



## csb

DOCTOR JONES! COVAH YOUR HAAAHHHT!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## snickerd3

it was an indiana jones marathon weekend. seems like they were playing those movies on several channels


----------



## csb

I was just thinking of a time when things didn't end well for a co-worker.


----------



## sycamore PE

Who needs 5-hour-energy when coffee is so delicious?


----------



## NJmike PE

sycamore PE said:


> Who needs 5-hour-energy when coffee is so delicious?


with bacon.... and hookers...... and blow


----------



## Road Guy

sipping on some starbucks right now, I walked over with all the other non conformists and got some strarbucks coffee inside the Boulder Target - Cause thats how us anti society and commercializtion peeps like to roll..


----------



## snickerd3

choking on sinus drainage this afternoon...super yummy.


----------



## Road Guy

talk dirty to me!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

snickerd3 said:


> choking on sinus drainage this afternoon...super yummy.


Co-worker and I are competing for the sexiest in the office in a game we've called, "Battling Klenexes"...


----------



## csb

Male co-worker went home yesterday and I had to tell my boss, "I think it was allergies," and he didn't think there was anything to be allergic this time of year. I then explained mold allergies and dust allergies and then it got too gross and I quit.


----------



## knight1fox3

You quit your job over that?!


----------



## csb

There are days...


----------



## sycamore PE

This anti-conformist drinks coffee from the company-sponsored deli in her company-logoed mug wearing her company logoed jacket.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I really feel like I should be more productive...


----------



## sycamore PE

I give up. I'm always like 5 posts behind.


----------



## NJmike PE

csb said:


> There are days...


This is kinda what it looked like earlier. somehow he is still employed.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

It would have been 100x times more impressive if he got the boss to clean it up...


----------



## sycamore PE

Where'd everyone go?


----------



## NJmike PE

back to work.


----------



## csb

The time change is making me ridiculously well rested and early for work.


----------



## sycamore PE

You know that feeling where you think you've figured something out and fixed it, only to get results that are just as bad as before? That's how I feel right now.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

csb said:


> The time change is making me ridiculously well rested and early for work.


My kids actually thought it was still the weekend yesterday morning because it was light outside when they woke up. They thought it was just another lazy, sleep-in weekend morning.


----------



## blybrook PE

Is the day over with yet???


----------



## akwooly

blybrook, you in AK? me to!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Just getting ready to host another cub-scout den meeting.


----------



## akwooly

i remember being a cub scout.


----------



## blybrook PE

akwooly said:


> blybrook, you in AK? me to!


Yep. Was in Fbx, now in Anch. In some ways, I prefer Fbx. Better winters (drier).


----------



## csb

Dexman PE said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> 
> The time change is making me ridiculously well rested and early for work.
> 
> 
> 
> My kids actually thought it was still the weekend yesterday morning because it was light outside when they woke up. They thought it was just another lazy, sleep-in weekend morning.
Click to expand...

My kid, too.


----------



## knight1fox3

Wait, is it only Wed. tomorrow?! :huh:


----------



## sycamore PE

My kid has got a fever and a cold.


----------



## NJmike PE

sycamore PE said:


> My kid has got a fever and a cold.


Same here x2. I just spent the last 30 mins with my 2 yr old asleep on my chest.


----------



## sycamore PE

NJmike said:


> sycamore PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> My kid has got a fever and a cold.
> 
> 
> 
> Same here x2. I just spent the last 30 mins with my 2 yr old asleep on my chest.
Click to expand...

Mine is also a 2 yr old. I knew he was coming down with something when I got him up this morning and he was soaked in pee . . . he's really close to potty training and is usually dry in the mornings, except when he's sick. Then its like he wakes up soaked in his body weight in urine. . .


----------



## envirotex

Bummer. Sick kids are not good. Tex Jr.has had a cough for about a month. Time to go to the doc...


----------



## sycamore PE

Well, Lil Sapling seems to have bounced back already. No fever this morning and full of energy.


----------



## NJmike PE

Glad to hear. Not so much on my home front. Lil NJmike has croup cough on top of a cold.


----------



## envirotex

morning post...

sent Tex Jr. off to school today with his cough. He doesn't want to go to the doc until the six weeks is up on Friday. Hopefully, he doesn't have pneumonia. May have to just make an appt for him anyway.


----------



## csb

sycamore PE said:


> Well, Lil Sapling seems to have bounced back already. No fever this morning and full of energy.




Aww! Lil' Sapling. I like it.

And good to hear!

And all you kids get better!


----------



## NJmike PE

so quick question. to become a supporting member, I need to pay with a paypal account or can it be with a cc?


----------



## envirotex

send a PM to Road Guy.


----------



## NJmike PE

cool thnx


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I really don't like looking at my work email anymore...


----------



## blybrook PE

Mornin post.

Haven't looked at the work email account since noon yesterday!


----------



## csb

Road Guy also accepts hookers and blow.


----------



## sycamore PE

But not bacon?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon is implied


----------



## blybrook PE

It's the preferred payment type!


----------



## NJmike PE

me likie hookers and blow


----------



## blybrook PE

But do you like them more than BACON???


----------



## NJmike PE

no. they all go together so well. can't have one without the other


----------



## csb

Yes, I'll have the low-sodium blow and the thick cut hooker.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

mmmm bacon


----------



## NJmike PE

you're a woman after my own heart :wub:


----------



## csb

Our local store has a crazy amount of options for bacon. One time they were selling it in 5 pound bulk cuts at the meat counter. My husband quizzically looked at me when I came home and I said, "It was on sale." Don't ever question five pounds of bacon.


----------



## envirotex

center cut


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

light pepper and a nice hicory smoke flavor.

Lunch time...


----------



## csb

so very lunch time


----------



## sycamore PE

After lunch time.

Top! :bananalama:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon with my lunch? Don't mind if I do...


----------



## akwooly

i would do bad things with 5 pounds of bacon.


----------



## NinjaPanther

Wendy's is bringing back the Big King, which is a total Big Mac ripoff.


----------



## envirotex

we eat at the local burger joints. haven't been to burger king in about 20 years...


----------



## NJmike PE

peanut butter and bacon


----------



## NinjaPanther

Ah, crap. I meant Burger King, not Wendy's.


----------



## akwooly

it's fun to be the only guy at crossfit during the lunch class, what's not cool is when I am the last to finish the workout.


----------



## blybrook PE

Sounds like you were distracted with the hams being flaunted about.


----------



## akwooly

No kidding blybrook, its distracting when half of them also wear those tight yoga pants.


----------



## blybrook PE

And another


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, hookers, blow, and YOGA PANTS!


----------



## NJmike PE

Yoga pants are the reason that I'm having a third kid!


----------



## sycamore PE

Bummer, Lil Sapling's virus has turned into a nasty cough and now he can't sleep. Plus he has a goose egg on his head from taking a dive off me and hubby's bed. I don't think I'll be getting much sleep tonight.


----------



## NJmike PE

You and me both. NJ Jr is sick and staying home tomorrow which means it's my turn to stay home. We with the kiddos. Has been coughing all night. Should be an interesting evening.

Sorry to hear about sapling.


----------



## sycamore PE

Tis the season for nasty colds.


----------



## blybrook PE

Evening post


----------



## sycamore PE

Morning post. Very tired morning post.


----------



## NJmike PE

morning #400 post


----------



## envirotex

2370


----------



## Road Guy

Let's get to it!


----------



## csb

If we could bring back The Dude, I could top 10,000 posts in an hour.


----------



## blybrook PE

Or the bacon and spam guys.


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## sycamore PE

Lalalala


----------



## snickerd3

do ra me fa so la te do


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

bacon


----------



## Flyer_PE

Too many posts without a mention of hookers and blow.


----------



## blybrook PE

bacon and toast for breakfast


----------



## akwooly

Permafrost workshop via web.


----------



## NJmike PE

bacon flavored blow


----------



## csb

Must be getting close to lunch time. Sounds like a Chris Christie special- "I'd like the bacon with a side of bacon."


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

My mother would vote for him, I sometimes have to convince her she lives in New York.


----------



## snickerd3

csb said:


> Must be getting close to lunch time. Sounds like a Chris Christie special- "I'd like the bacon with a side of bacon."


don't forget to stuff it inside a doughnut


----------



## envirotex

too much talk about bacon...let's just keep to the pasteurized meat product...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I think I'll have a salad for lunch...


----------



## akwooly

I love spam and eggs.


----------



## knight1fox3

sycamore PE said:


> My kid has got a fever and a cold.





NJmike said:


> sycamore PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> My kid has got a fever and a cold.
> 
> 
> 
> Same here x2. I just spent the last 30 mins with my 2 yr old asleep on my chest.
Click to expand...




envirotex said:


> Bummer. Sick kids are not good. Tex Jr.has had a cough for about a month. Time to go to the doc...


Kids sound hard.....


----------



## SCarolinaNiki PE

Kids are hard.


----------



## snickerd3

but a load of fun!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

knight1fox3 said:


> sycamore PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> My kid has got a fever and a cold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sycamore PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> My kid has got a fever and a cold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same here x2. I just spent the last 30 mins with my 2 yr old asleep on my chest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> envirotex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bummer. Sick kids are not good. Tex Jr.has had a cough for about a month. Time to go to the doc...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kids sound hard.....
Click to expand...

Harder than keeping it in your pants when in Vegas?


----------



## envirotex

2392


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

2393


----------



## blybrook PE

Another towards finishing off this page!


----------



## akwooly

almost lunch


----------



## csb

Parent teacher conference went swell.


----------



## snickerd3

we had our first one tuesday night. minisnick is a technology freak, that follows directions perfectly, has amazing pattern recognition, but calls a square a box and doesn't perform on command (i.e. continually repeat numbers and letters when asked).


----------



## csb

The conferences, as they've gone on, have started to really focus on academics. In kindergarten social skills are as big of an issue as numbers so we had lots of "Your kid is great!" and we high fived and left. Now we're into the nitty gritty of "he can start a story and build on it, but the ending doesn't have pizzazz." That's common core for you, folks. Second graders need to finish a story with flourish so you'll stand in line for the next installment and dress in costume for the movie opening.


----------



## snickerd3

^that's so subjective...what is lacking pizzazz for one person is a best seller to someone else...one of the very reasons i hated english class.


----------



## knight1fox3

csb said:


> If we could bring back The Dude, I could top 10,000 posts in an hour.


I already said it. If we remove all the posting rules, Dex, Bly, PBR (where ever he is), and I will have this thing finished up over the weekend. LOL


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

PBR hasn't been online since late September (here or Facebook)

ToP!!

:bananalama:


----------



## blybrook PE

If we lifted the rules, I know that we'd put a major dent in this thing.

Wonder if PBR ever found other work!


----------



## knight1fox3

^ ya no kidding. He's been unplugged for awhile. Might be time to rock this thing either way, rebel style! LOL :210:


----------



## blybrook PE

And another... Moving it along


----------



## maryannette

Almost FRIDAY!!!!


----------



## NJmike PE

2406


----------



## blybrook PE

Spam


----------



## sycamore PE

Eggs


----------



## knight1fox3

2409 bacon


----------



## blybrook PE

Boobies


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Rules suspended in honor of vets day weekend.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Since I have to work on vets day... And travel... Boo hiss


----------



## envirotex

college football watching post


----------



## envirotex

what? no rules?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

And I know lots of vets, most still living, but more than a handful not...


----------



## envirotex

sweet!


----------



## envirotex

Happy Veterans Day, Sapper!


----------



## envirotex

good timing for me


----------



## envirotex

to post


----------



## envirotex

with more reply options


----------



## envirotex

back to the baylor game for a while...


----------



## envirotex

don't know who to root for in the quacks vs. the brains.


----------



## envirotex

I should root for OU, but I just can't bring myself to do it.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

So in honor of Roo, Ryan, Ryan, James, Edward, Rick, John, and The EOD guy whose man me escapes me right now, RIP men, and spam on EB.


----------



## envirotex

a spam toast to all of your friends, and to my friend nut...who has been in longer than he was out...


----------



## akwooly

Mmmm spam and toast.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

And Nick and David...


----------



## sycamore PE

French toast


----------



## envirotex

posting


----------



## envirotex

and another rule breaker


----------



## envirotex

wait, there are no rules


----------



## envirotex

eleven more posts


----------



## akwooly

Sapper I raise my glass to you, freon, sraymond and all the other vets on this board.


----------



## envirotex

no wait, 8


----------



## envirotex

then I can go to work...


----------



## envirotex

baylor scores again


----------



## envirotex

then geeks are beating the cool kids too


----------



## envirotex

not exactly sure why baylor is wearing black though


----------



## envirotex

Has anyone seen the Northwestern uniforms to honor in Veterans' Day? Not exactly sure what to think...


----------



## envirotex

Mr. Tex is not a fan of wearing the flag...


----------



## akwooly

Meh, college football.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

They play football on Thursdays?


----------



## envirotex

OK. Back to work...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Why does his helmet &amp; gloves look like they're splattered with blood?


----------



## envirotex

I'm a Cowboys' fan...what do I really have other than college football?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Just watching on of the Harry Potter movies with Mrs Dex


----------



## akwooly

Yeah what gives? College football on Thursday? I'm watching Washington v minn


----------



## envirotex

Dexman PE said:


> Why does his helmet &amp; gloves look like they're splattered with blood?


That's the issue with it...it's supposed to look worn, but instead it looks a little gruesome.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Cowboys need to give up the "America's Team" crap


----------



## Dark Knight




----------



## Dark Knight

Top??


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I should get back to game-casting Wash-Minn on my phone again...


----------



## envirotex

espn needs to make more money so they're showing games on Thurs


----------



## Flyer_PE

Late night at the office post.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

ESPN was created on my birthday. Sept 6 1979


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Flyer, you work from home...


----------



## envirotex

DK was lurking...waiting to poach the top...

Nice.


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I was actually thinking of going for a pilots license...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

And then build a kit plane


----------



## Dark Knight

envirotex said:


> DK was lurking...waiting to poach the top...
> 
> Nice.


Actually my post was supposed to be 2444. See the picture. Then I realized it was not even close.


----------



## envirotex

OK. Really going back to work now. See y'all in a bit.


----------



## Flyer_PE

Dexman PE said:


> Flyer, you work from home...


Yep. And I'm working now rather than figuring out the next thing I'm going to modify on my new truck.


----------



## akwooly

America's team, yeah I agree Dex.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I feel like I should be going to bed


----------



## Flyer_PE

Dexman PE said:


> I was actually thinking of going for a pilots license...


It's not cheap but it's been worth every penny for me.



Dexman PE said:


> And then build a kit plane


A kit plane and a Cobra are on my list of things to build some day.


----------



## Dark Knight

Some people get drunk to forget. I spam.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Flyer_PE said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Flyer, you work from home...
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. And I'm working now rather than figuring out the next thing I'm going to modify on my new truck.
Click to expand...

Im researching new parts for the camaro


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Maybe even try for a helicopter pilot license


----------



## Dark Knight

I am waiting to see the Amazon add. Going to look some camera lenses.


----------



## Flyer_PE

The helicopter license makes the fixed wing license look cheap.


----------



## akwooly

I thought about learning to fly.


----------



## akwooly

But then a bunch of small aircraft crashes happened within a week after I took an intro flight.


----------



## Flyer_PE

I lunched an engine in flight about a year after I got my license. It gets your attention.


----------



## Dark Knight

Flyer_PE said:


> I lunched an engine in flight about a year after I got my license. It gets your attention.




I bet it does.


----------



## akwooly

A friend who flies said flying is hours of fun (sometimes boring) but also filled with seconds of shear terror.


----------



## akwooly

My cousin got the army to pay for him to fly choppers. Down side is two separate deployments to Afghanistan and Iraq.


----------



## Dark Knight

akwooly said:


> My cousin got the army to pay for him to fly choppers. Down side is two separate deployments to Afghanistan and Iraq.




That is not a down size. It should be an honor and I am sure he sees it that way. I understand what you are saying.


----------



## Flyer_PE

I've only been really scared in an aircraft once. Had a near mid-air while working on my instrument rating. My instructor yanked the controls, my head bobbed up just in time to see a windscreen full of Cessna 172. I think we missed by about 50 feet. I don't think the other guy ever even saw us.


----------



## Dark Knight

Flyer_PE said:


> I've only been really scared in an aircraft once. Had a near mid-air while working on my instrument rating. My instructor yanked the controls, my head bobbed up just in time to see a windscreen full of Cessna 172. I think we missed by about 50 feet. I don't think the other guy ever even saw us.




50' in mid air should look like 2 inches.


----------



## Flyer_PE

We flew around for about five minutes after it happened just getting rid of the shakes. Once I calmed down a bit, I put the hood back on and went back to practicing holding patterns.


----------



## Dark Knight

Redskins vs Vikings has resulted in a heck of a game.


----------



## akwooly

Combat hours are valuable and when he was deployed he racked up some serious hours. Way more than when he was state side doing training flights.


----------



## Flyer_PE

I'm off to bed. Can't focus on the battery curves any more tonight, will have to finish this mess in the morning.


----------



## akwooly

He mounted a gopro under his chopper and got some awesome video.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Those coast guard chopper pilots have nerves of steel and the precision of a surgeon


----------



## Dark Knight

Dexman PE said:


> Those coast guard chopper pilots have nerves of steel and the precision of a surgeon




Also true.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I am really impressed with this new phone. Between streaming tonights football game, playing a couple different games, and playing on the interwebs the battery has held up nicely.


----------



## akwooly

Dark Knight said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those coast guard chopper pilots have nerves of steel and the precision of a surgeon
> 
> 
> 
> Also true.
Click to expand...

Yes very true. And they are some cocky sobs. Drank beer with some in an airport bar.


----------



## blybrook PE

Looks light i missed da flight lessons


----------



## akwooly

Some Pearl jam and now good night


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Morning to all, rules still suspended, will be back to normal at 11:59 PM EST Monday, Nov 11th.


----------



## NJmike PE

2 weeks down, 5-6 weeks still to go.


----------



## NinjaPanther

NJmike said:


> 2 weeks down, 5-6 weeks still to go.




Last night I had a dream that I got my results in the mail. I was so nervous that woke up before I could open the letter all the way. My heart was racing.


----------



## NJmike PE

For real that happened to me in 2009 when I took the FE. The firm which I work for is in the town that I live in. When I caught word that the results had a raised I raced home to see if mine had arrived. I got home and found they had, I almost shit myself. I did t want to open the letter.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

My PE results came in the mail on the same day as that month's issue of Playboy.


----------



## NJmike PE

Talk about a good day.


----------



## akwooly

I was calling the state licensing examiner daily once I saw the results started showing up in other states. Luckily in my state not a lot of people sit for the PE exam so he didn't mind. I had 8 people at my exam site I can't imagine some test sites with hundreds.


----------



## csb

My passing results were followed by a massive hangover.


----------



## maryannette

My passing results were worth the numerous times I studdied.


----------



## blybrook PE

Oooh, suspended rules. Will have to do some spammage this weekend

Edit - TOP


----------



## maryannette

Not top!


----------



## maryannette

Maybe I could get up to 10K count.


----------



## akwooly

I had two bottles of johnnie walker one red label one blue label, depending on the results determined which bottle I opened.


----------



## NJmike PE

I don't know how I'm going to celebrate. Honestly. But there will most definitely be a celebration.


----------



## csb

I drank, because it was more fun than weeping openly that the torture had passed.


----------



## NJmike PE

There will be drinking. This is a long time coming. I started taking college classes in '99 and finished in' 11, all the while working full time, getting married and having two kids. Not to mention that this is my 3rd attempt at passing this damn exam. Alcohol will be a must.


----------



## blybrook PE

A CAB has its uses


----------



## knight1fox3

Dexman PE said:


> Just watching on of the Harry Potter movies with Mrs Dex


Which ones?



Dexman PE said:


> I am really impressed with this new phone. Between streaming tonights football game, playing a couple different games, and playing on the interwebs the battery has held up nicely.


I know, right?! I'm super impressed by the battery life. Did you get the Android update to 4.3 yet? It was just pushed by Verizon a couple days ago. Adds some new cool features. Including the hidden side bar that is now scrollable. :thumbs:

On a side note, you should also set up your Google security. You can locate your phone from a PC even if it's turned off. And from the same PC, you can lock, change password, or completely wipe the phone. Pretty cool feature for the price of FREE. 



csb said:


> My passing results were followed by a massive hangover.


Ditto to this. Whether it was celebrating or mourning. LOL



blybrook PE said:


> Oooh, suspended rules. Will have to do some spammage this weekend Edit - TOP


It's on like donkey kong! Now where's PBR?!


----------



## knight1fox3

someone say spam?


----------



## knight1fox3

Or was it bacon?


----------



## knight1fox3

Or blow?


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam bacon blow hooked yoga pants


----------



## NJmike PE

akwooly said:


> I had two bottles of johnnie walker one red label one blue label, depending on the results determined which bottle I opened.


Jameson is my celebratory partner.


----------



## maryannette

NJmike said:


> There will be drinking. This is a long time coming. I started taking college classes in '99 and finished in' 11, all the while working full time, getting married and having two kids. Not to mention that this is my 3rd attempt at passing this damn exam. Alcohol will be a must.


I had a long road to PE, too. I hope you passed this time. It's worth the work.


----------



## blybrook PE

Bacon


----------



## blybrook PE

Hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

Spammage


----------



## blybrook PE

Gotta get to 10k


----------



## blybrook PE

Copy - paste - post


----------



## NJmike PE

2517


----------



## maryannette

Chocolate!


----------



## maryannette

Dark chocolate!


----------



## blybrook PE

Spam &amp; eggs


----------



## akwooly

i always have a bottle of jameson or jw black in the cabinet.


----------



## NJmike PE

akwooly said:


> i always have a bottle of jameson or jw black in the cabinet.


I have ever since Y2K.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

How close to 10k are you Mary? I can't see post counts on the phone


----------



## blybrook PE

At least not in tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Stop


----------



## NJmike PE

Tapatalk is awesome


----------



## blybrook PE

And nearly all of my liquor is packed awaiting the move from Fbx south


----------



## akwooly

Fried spam and rice.


----------



## knight1fox3

^ needs a little less than 800 posts. We can do it!


----------



## knight1fox3

and another


----------



## blybrook PE

It'll b one of the first boxes opened at the new house based on how its currently packed


----------



## knight1fox3

Is it lunch yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

akwooly said:


> Fried spam and rice.


With bacon


----------



## blybrook PE

And another


----------



## blybrook PE

How goes it k1f3?


----------



## blybrook PE

Gotta get more spam


----------



## blybrook PE

Getting close to s newpage


----------



## blybrook PE

Copy - paste - post


----------



## knight1fox3

blybrook PE said:


> How goes it k1f3?


Good man! You? Gotta get Dex and PBR in on this. Good to see we have another new one for the cause, NJM.


----------



## blybrook PE

Copy - paste - post


----------



## knight1fox3

Push to the next?


----------



## knight1fox3

Top?!


----------



## akwooly

NJmike said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fried spam and rice.
> 
> 
> 
> With bacon
Click to expand...

Oh yeah!


----------



## knight1fox3

Not yet


----------



## knight1fox3

Nailed it

:bananalama:


----------



## blybrook PE

It goes. Agree, gotta get a few others in. EG was good for a few hundred from time to time too


----------



## NJmike PE

Post = stop


----------



## blybrook PE

Never stop


----------



## knight1fox3

Yup, EG too.

Post = Paused.


----------



## blybrook PE

Gotta spam


----------



## blybrook PE

Don't want to work on the tower todat


----------



## blybrook PE

*today


----------



## NJmike PE

Just playing with the letters my friend.


----------



## blybrook PE

Thankfully its friday


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm home with sick kids. Plenty of spamming time for me today


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon


----------



## blybrook PE

And cause for a spam athon


----------



## blybrook PE

Hope the youngins feel better, but yep; u get to spam it up


----------



## NJmike PE

blybrook PE said:


> And cause for a spam athon


Exactly


----------



## knight1fox3

Mid-term this weekend post.


----------



## blybrook PE

I'll b back in a few. Gonna switch to the main puter


----------



## blybrook PE

Good luck on the mid term!


----------



## NJmike PE

blybrook PE said:


> I'll b back in a few. Gonna switch to the main puter


Take a side of spam with you.


----------



## blybrook PE

engineergurl

482

Dexman PE

335

blybrook PE

256

knight1fox3

235

sycamore PE

195

maryannette

178

envirotex

171

Sapper

90

NJmike

89

csb

86

snickerd3

79

Sapper.

72

cement

36

Flyer_PE

35

akwooly

30

Master slacker

26

Dleg

24

wilheldp_PE

20

TouchDown

19

Dark Knight

17

SCarolinaNiki PE

16

Road Guy

14

baconbot

13

spambot

9

NinjaPanther

9

VTEnviro

6

Supe

5

Jabert

5

mudpuppy

3

Capt Worley PE

2

ChemENewbie

2

Ship Wreck

2

Florida Tom

2

FLBuff PE

1

frazil

1

goodal

1

danadiva81

1

testee

1

YMZ PE

1


----------



## blybrook PE

not doing too bad; thought I'd be lower in the list of current posts


----------



## blybrook PE

EG won't be on top for long if we really get going!


----------



## blybrook PE

K1F3 can easily pass me by if he wanted to; and probably should!


----------



## blybrook PE

Let him or Dex take the roll of most posts in the thread


----------



## blybrook PE

It's easy to really spam the heck outta this thing


----------



## knight1fox3

Ha ha! A challenge!

Ya I wouldn't have guessed EG was on the top for post count. She must have spammed this in the beginning.


----------



## blybrook PE

Kinda surprised on the low count from Sap and YMZ though


----------



## blybrook PE

There was a spam a thon a few nights ago that I saw, I think she was in on it


----------



## blybrook PE

and it's only a challenge if you can do it while dealing with your midterm!


----------



## blybrook PE

Tech tests aren't always a bear to deal with


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

Will work on getting this to the next page, then off to do more research


----------



## blybrook PE

gotta get used to how etabs does its thing


----------



## blybrook PE

spam &amp; eggs


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

BACON!


----------



## blybrook PE

Not getting the posting too quickly error! NICE!


----------



## blybrook PE

and another


----------



## blybrook PE

spam


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## blybrook PE

BACON!


----------



## blybrook PE

getting close to a setup!


----------



## blybrook PE

who's gonna nail the next top?


----------



## blybrook PE

anyone?


----------



## blybrook PE

Bueller?


----------



## csb

Back in my day


----------



## blybrook PE

Bueller?


----------



## blybrook PE

Eh, it's CSB!


----------



## csb

I used to dominate this thread


----------



## blybrook PE

yep


----------



## csb

And I had TOPs


----------



## blybrook PE

and spam


----------



## blybrook PE

just got another!


----------



## csb

But then I got a good job


----------



## blybrook PE

congrats!


----------



## csb

And stopped spamming so much


----------



## csb

But now


----------



## blybrook PE

and I'm off to get back to my job. You can spam it up now CSB! It's warmed up for ya!


----------



## csb

There are times


----------



## csb

When you just have to spam


----------



## csb

Everyone quit reading


----------



## csb

and start posting


----------



## csb

You top of page cherry pickers


----------



## csb

I mean


----------



## csb

It's like I'm


----------



## csb

talking to myself


----------



## blybrook PE

I'll be back later to spam it up more!


----------



## csb

so you need to


----------



## blybrook PE

Give others a chance to catch up


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## csb

thanks, bly!


----------



## csb

c'mon ride the train


----------



## csb

and ride it


----------



## NJmike PE

Engineers don't read anyway.


----------



## csb

chugga chugga choo choo


----------



## csb

We do maths and stuff


----------



## NJmike PE

cho cho


----------



## csb

let's make it to 3000


----------



## csb

if you feel like dancing


----------



## NJmike PE

1+1=2


----------



## csb

c'mon it's up to you


----------



## csb

whoa, no higher math


----------



## csb

I don't want to fall and injure myself


----------



## csb

and I made it to 9800 posts!


----------



## csb

Thank you, thank you


----------



## csb

one more


----------



## csb

and...I'm going to let someone else take over


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

2637


----------



## NJmike PE

Damn


----------



## akwooly

and 1


----------



## NJmike PE

I want another 121 in before days end


----------



## NJmike PE

Now 120


----------



## NJmike PE

119


----------



## NJmike PE

118


----------



## NJmike PE

117


----------



## NJmike PE

116


----------



## NJmike PE

115


----------



## NJmike PE

where the hell did everyone go?


----------



## NJmike PE

apparently the stats on tapatalk don't match those on the site. 60 to go tp get to .5K


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam

top

:bananalama:


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## envirotex

posting


----------



## envirotex

post


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## envirotex

copy paste post


----------



## envirotex

copy paste post


----------



## envirotex

copy paste post


----------



## envirotex

copy paste post


----------



## envirotex

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon


----------



## envirotex

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## envirotex

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## envirotex

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers


----------



## envirotex

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## envirotex

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## envirotex

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## envirotex

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## envirotex

OK. Enough fun.


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Green eggs and spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Got quite all of a sudden.


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm scared.


----------



## NJmike PE

Echo.....


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Is there anyone out there?


----------



## NJmike PE

Hey yoooou guuuys


----------



## sycamore PE

Wow, so much spam!


----------



## NJmike PE

Yet so little


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## akwooly

moar spam!


----------



## NJmike PE

Always room for moar spam


----------



## NJmike PE

460=2688


----------



## blybrook PE

NJmike said:


> 460=2688


That yer phone # fer crank calls?


----------



## blybrook PE

Gotta have spam


----------



## NJmike PE

For a good time call....


----------



## blybrook PE

LOL

Not going with 634-5789


----------



## NinjaPanther

I'm confused.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

867-5309


----------



## NJmike PE

2695


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

post

ToP

:bananalama:


----------



## akwooly

Spam burger


----------



## NJmike PE

With fries


----------



## akwooly

Doh just missed.


----------



## sycamore PE

Fries &amp; a milkshake


----------



## akwooly

5 dollar shake


----------



## sycamore PE

Pancakes


----------



## sycamore PE

Waffles


----------



## sycamore PE

Fried chicken


----------



## akwooly

Pancakes &gt; waffles


----------



## blybrook PE

Now this is how this thread gets moved along!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Just finished lunch. I should probably get back to work...


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## akwooly

pre-lunch spam


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon


----------



## akwooly

moar yoga pants at lunch


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

bacon, hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

BACON!!!


----------



## akwooly

Dexman PE said:


> bacon, hookers &amp; blow


Items you can find on Craigslist?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

If you search with the right key words...


----------



## akwooly

I had a black bear processed into bacon once. It was fabulous.


----------



## NJmike PE

I love the fresh smell of spam in the morning


----------



## envirotex

another post.


----------



## envirotex

ready to go home.


----------



## NJmike PE

more spam please


----------



## akwooly

my work day is almost half way over


----------



## akwooly

NJmike said:


> I love the fresh smell of spam in the morning


smells like victory


----------



## akwooly

lunch


----------



## NJmike PE

post


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

things winding down for the afternoon.


----------



## NJmike PE

beeeer


----------



## sycamore PE

Breakfast sausage


----------



## sycamore PE

Jalapeño Cheetos


----------



## sycamore PE

Pumpkin pie


----------



## sycamore PE

Problems aren't supposed to happen on Fridays.


----------



## NJmike PE

sycamore PE said:


> Problems aren't supposed to happen on Fridays.


unless you have an asshole boss


----------



## NinjaPanther

Reading this thread is giving me heartburn.


----------



## sycamore PE

I wanna go home, drink hot cocoa, eat popcorn, and watch Mad Men. I officially give up for the day.


----------



## sycamore PE

NJmike said:


> sycamore PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Problems aren't supposed to happen on Fridays.
> 
> 
> 
> unless you have an asshole boss
Click to expand...

My boss is always traveling, so he's not the issue, thankfully  . It's my tight schedule and equipment failing in the test facility that's a problem. I intentionally ran an easy test today because I didn't want to deal with failures. . . Or so I thought.


----------



## sycamore PE

NinjaPanther said:


> Reading this thread is giving me heartburn.


I don't think you're supposed to read it.


----------



## sycamore PE

How come no ones posting?


----------



## cement

omg what am I still doing here?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

meh. problems aren't supposed to happen


----------



## sycamore PE

Problems keep me employed.


----------



## sycamore PE

Abcdefg


----------



## envirotex

sycamore PE said:


> Problems keep me employed.


Amen to that.


----------



## NJmike PE

post


----------



## NJmike PE

almost


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

post


----------



## NJmike PE

assist

ToP

:bananalama:


----------



## NJmike PE

post


----------



## NJmike PE

18 more


----------



## snickerd3

so ready to go


----------



## NJmike PE

abcs 123s


----------



## NJmike PE

if I were at work it would be ready to go


----------



## envirotex

please just let this day end


----------



## envirotex

i'm leaving in 12 11 minutes


----------



## NJmike PE

I can't wait for my wife to get home. These kids are too much today


----------



## NJmike PE

14 more posts to .5k


----------



## sycamore PE

Twinkies


----------



## NJmike PE

devil dogs


----------



## sycamore PE

I still got at least 1.5 hrs to go


----------



## NJmike PE

that sux


----------



## NJmike PE

11


----------



## NJmike PE

10


----------



## NJmike PE

9


----------



## NJmike PE

8


----------



## NJmike PE

7


----------



## NJmike PE

6


----------



## NJmike PE

5


----------



## NJmike PE

4


----------



## snickerd3

almost there


----------



## Flyer_PE

Friday afternoon spam.


----------



## NJmike PE

3


----------



## NJmike PE

2


----------



## NJmike PE

1


----------



## NJmike PE

500


----------



## snickerd3

congrats!!


----------



## Dark Knight

Way to spam NJm


----------



## NJmike PE

:band: arty-smiley-048: :multiplespotting:


----------



## NJmike PE

ok time to go and chase after my kids.


----------



## snickerd3

screw it I'm leaving a few minutes early


----------



## sycamore PE

Cheeeeeeeeese


----------



## sycamore PE

Cake


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I remember back in the day attempting to get all 50 posts in one page. Ahh the good ol'days.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamaroni and cheese


----------



## NJmike PE

The kids love it


----------



## NJmike PE

Its that smokey flavor


----------



## sycamore PE

Ham


----------



## NJmike PE

I think I got in over 100 posts today


----------



## NJmike PE

Candy is dandy but liquor is quicker.


----------



## NJmike PE

Liquor in the front. Poker in the rear


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Gesundheit. Comes out loose


----------



## NJmike PE

4


----------



## NJmike PE

3


----------



## NJmike PE

2


----------



## NJmike PE

1


----------



## NJmike PE

2800


----------



## NJmike PE

:bananalama:


----------



## akwooly

everyone has started their weekend early and I need stuff from them so I can final my project.I guess it is going to wait until Tuesday.


----------



## blybrook PE

Dexman PE said:


> I remember back in the day attempting to get all 50 posts in one page. Ahh the good ol'days.


I remember doing just this for 4-5 pages a few years ago. I wasn't the only one to do it!


----------



## akwooly

going to stop at the brewery on the way home.


----------



## akwooly

empty growlers need to be filled.


----------



## akwooly

thinking extra pale and pumpkin ale


----------



## sycamore PE

akwooly said:


> everyone has started their weekend early and I need stuff from them so I can final my project.I guess it is going to wait until Tuesday.


Friday afternoons are pretty quiet here. All the old guys with 25 days vacation don't work Friday afternoons.


----------



## sycamore PE

akwooly said:


> empty growlers need to be filled.


My husband has a growler and nowhere to fill it. Local brewery makes you buy theirs and says they can't legally fill one without their label. I say put a sticker on it and call it labeled. . .


----------



## akwooly

i am glad my local brewer will fill anything. one of the liquor stores also has a growler bar. sometimes they have some wicked ciders.


----------



## akwooly

what's for dinner?


----------



## akwooly

NJmike is serving spam


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Need to visit the bomber room at the liquor store on the way home. They have some pretty good stuff back there.


----------



## akwooly

less than 45 mins


----------



## envirotex

@Interior: Did you know that access to all federal public lands is free this weekend in honor of #VeteransDay? RT to spread the word!


----------



## envirotex

Your public service announcement.


----------



## envirotex

Going to watch a movie tonight.


----------



## envirotex

Thinking about WH Down...


----------



## envirotex

Channing Tatum is pretty.


----------



## envirotex

Plus he can make furniture.


----------



## blybrook PE

Have a full growler at home that needs to get emptied


----------



## blybrook PE

And another before calling it a day


----------



## envirotex

I have a bottle of cab that needs to be emptied...


----------



## envirotex

Have a safe drive home Bly.


----------



## akwooly

Logging out post.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bleh


----------



## Flyer_PE

Spending Friday evening reviewing a battery sizing calculation. Such an exciting life I lead.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Got a fire going


----------



## Sapper PE LS

It's burning in the fire place


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Daughters asleep upstairs


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Sons sleeping at grandmas


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Wife is organizing books on the bookshelf


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Jason Mraz is crooning from the speakers


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I'm in the formal living room


----------



## maryannette

Sitting here by myself and enjoying it.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Can't stop thinking of my brothers


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Hundreds of them


----------



## maryannette

I'm in the only living room.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Some are cold and lonely tonight


----------



## maryannette

I only have 4 brothers.


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting ready to fall asleep on the couch.... Again.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Some are terrified right now


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Most are fine on the surface


----------



## maryannette

I'm praying that those brothers are safe tonight.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

But we're all a little damaged inside


----------



## maryannette

I'm excited about getting my wood lathe tomorrow.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

We all know the past isn't far enough behind us


----------



## Sapper PE LS

My wife is oblivious to my mood


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I'd like a bottle of Johnny walker


----------



## Sapper PE LS

And a cigar


----------



## maryannette

What kind of mood is this?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

And another evening with the fallen


----------



## NJmike PE

Where did you serve


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Without the threat of falling


----------



## maryannette

Life is so complicated.


----------



## maryannette

And so long.


----------



## maryannette

My grandmother lived 101 years.


----------



## maryannette

It's hard to imagine how much change she saw in her lifetime.


----------



## maryannette

Good night.


----------



## knight1fox3

blybrook PE said:


> and it's only a challenge if you can do it while dealing with your midterm!


CHALLENGE ACCEPTED!



csb said:


> I used to dominate this thread


Prove it... 



blybrook PE said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember back in the day attempting to get all 50 posts in one page. Ahh the good ol'days.
> 
> 
> 
> I remember doing just this for 4-5 pages a few years ago. I wasn't the only one to do it!
Click to expand...

LOL! True dat!


----------



## knight1fox3

Did someone say spam? Way to go on this thread. Moving right along. But not even to 3k yet. LOL


----------



## knight1fox3

Back to studying


----------



## blybrook PE

No study for you! Must spam it up!!!

Off to dinner fer the g/f's b-day


----------



## akwooly

My cousin is deployed some where in Afghanistan. I hope he gets the logs of cope and beef jerky I sent him before the Marine Corps birthday.


----------



## akwooly

Sapper it's good you talk about it. My dad spent 20 years drinking and suppressing his emotions and feelings.


----------



## akwooly

Bly where to for dinner?


----------



## akwooly

Friday night gymnastics.


----------



## akwooly

You can tell some of these kids have natural talent.


----------



## sycamore PE

Friday night going to bed early


----------



## akwooly

sycamore PE said:


> Friday night going to bed early


What would 21 yo sycamore say?


----------



## akwooly

akwooly said:


> sycamore PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Friday night going to bed early
> 
> 
> 
> What would 21 yo sycamore say?
Click to expand...

21 yo akwooly would not believe he would be spending his Friday nights at gymnastics.


----------



## akwooly

The girls in this class listen so much better than the boys.


----------



## akwooly

These coaches have way more patience than me.


----------



## akwooly

80s Friday at crossfit today.


----------



## akwooly

Woohoo. Time to drive home.


----------



## akwooly

Drive delayed. Daughter wants to watch the older girls practice their floor routine.


----------



## akwooly

Talk about strength and body control.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Watching another Harry Potter movie...


----------



## knight1fox3

Dexman PE said:


> Watching another Harry Potter movie...


Which one?


----------



## akwooly

I've only seen the first one.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Akwooly, it's just one of those times of year. 4th of July (so fucking cliche I know but it is what it is). First week of October, Veterans Day, and Memorial Day in that order from most difficult to least. I dreamed of two flag draped bodies last night... Staying up late tonight hoping not to have dreams again.


----------



## blybrook PE

akwooly said:


> Bly where to for dinner?


Sushi&amp;Sushi &amp; Saki Bar.

Highly recommend sitting at the bar instead of a table. Faster service &amp; better viewing of the rolls as they are made. Have a list of ones to try next time.


----------



## akwooly

I'm going to have to try that next time in ANC. I like dish sushi bar off international.


----------



## akwooly

Schwing.


----------



## Master slacker

Post

Toasties


----------



## akwooly

Pancakes and bacon for breakfast!


----------



## akwooly

And good night. Take care Sspper.


----------



## akwooly

Rugby on keeping me awake.


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning post


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam bacon blow hookers


----------



## NJmike PE

Yoga pants


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Winter is coming


----------



## NJmike PE

123456789


----------



## NJmike PE

Abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz


----------



## NJmike PE

Now I know my abc's....


----------



## NJmike PE

Next time won't you sing with me.


----------



## NJmike PE

Almost...


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Assist


----------



## NJmike PE

Top

:bananalama:


----------



## NJmike PE

Back to sleep


----------



## NJmike PE

Second morning post


----------



## maryannette

Morning!


----------



## maryannette

It Is A Sunny Cold Day.


----------



## NJmike PE

Its a cold Cloudy day here


----------



## maryannette

I Hope It Warms Up.


----------



## maryannette

No Rules


----------



## NJmike PE

I Love no rules


----------



## maryannette

Me, Too. Sometimes.


----------



## knight1fox3

Back to studying post. Morning.



NJmike said:


> Winter is coming


Do you actually watch the show?


----------



## maryannette

Got My Wood Lathe.


----------



## knight1fox3

^ woot!


----------



## maryannette

Woot Wood!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

At the Home Depot to get some stuff to hang blinds... Gonna go hang blinds then sons buddy comes over to hang out then movie with my son and his other friend then home to hang shelves then fire in the fire place with some libations and conversation with my wife then bed


----------



## akwooly

Anyone have a ninja blender? Was going to pull the trigger on a vitamix but saw how much cheaper the Ninja was.


----------



## maryannette

then?


----------



## maryannette

My Friend Has A Ninja And W Love It For Margaritas.


----------



## akwooly

Cross country ski shopping, volunteering at a craft market at my kids school, pizza and beer for dinner.


----------



## akwooly

maryannette said:


> My Friend Has A Ninja And W Love It For Margaritas.


Yes!


----------



## akwooly

maryannette said:


> Woot Wood!


Indeed


----------



## akwooly

Ok kids want breakfast.


----------



## akwooly

akwooly said:


> Cross country ski shopping, volunteering at a craft market at my kids school, pizza and beer for dinner.


Maybe yoga before shopping


----------



## akwooly

Skipped out on post WOD stretching and mobility all week and I'm stiff this morning.


----------



## maryannette

I'm Making Ham And Potato Casserole For Tonight.


----------



## akwooly

Yum


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Back to studying post.  Morning.
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Winter is coming
> 
> 
> 
> Do you actually watch the show?
Click to expand...

What show?


----------



## akwooly

Blueberry pancakes.


----------



## NJmike PE

I prefer spamberry pancakes


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Lunch post


----------



## NJmike PE

Feeding Lil sick NJ Jr Mac n cheese


----------



## NJmike PE

I prefer spamaroni and cheese


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Apple vs Android


----------



## NJmike PE

Android here


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

9


----------



## NJmike PE

8


----------



## NJmike PE

7


----------



## NJmike PE

6


----------



## NJmike PE

5


----------



## NJmike PE

4


----------



## NJmike PE

3


----------



## NJmike PE

2


----------



## NJmike PE

1


----------



## NJmike PE

Assist


----------



## NJmike PE

Top

:bananalama:


----------



## NJmike PE

50 to go to 3k


----------



## NJmike PE

Then 30% to mark


----------



## NJmike PE

desktop or


----------



## NJmike PE

laptop or


----------



## NJmike PE

tablet?


----------



## NJmike PE

spam spam spam


----------



## NJmike PE

weekend spamming rules


----------



## NJmike PE

no rules rules


----------



## NJmike PE

2960


----------



## NJmike PE

spam spam spam I love spam


----------



## NJmike PE

bacon


----------



## NJmike PE

yoga pants


----------



## NJmike PE

blow


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers


----------



## NJmike PE

blow


----------



## NJmike PE

north is up


----------



## NJmike PE

mr ed was hung like a horse


----------



## NJmike PE

greens eggs and spam


----------



## NJmike PE

30 more to 3k


----------



## NJmike PE

20 more to 600


----------



## NJmike PE

20


----------



## NJmike PE

19


----------



## NJmike PE

18


----------



## NJmike PE

17


----------



## NJmike PE

16


----------



## NJmike PE

15


----------



## NJmike PE

14


----------



## NJmike PE

13


----------



## NJmike PE

12


----------



## NJmike PE

11


----------



## NJmike PE

10


----------



## NJmike PE

9


----------



## NJmike PE

8


----------



## NJmike PE

7


----------



## NJmike PE

6


----------



## NJmike PE

5


----------



## NJmike PE

4


----------



## NJmike PE

3


----------



## NJmike PE

2


----------



## NJmike PE

1 = 0.6k

:band: :appl: arty-smiley-048: :woot: :multiplespotting:


----------



## NJmike PE

thank you thank you


----------



## NJmike PE

nj jr just crapped himself. time to go change him


----------



## NJmike PE

stinks in here


----------



## NJmike PE

i hate talking to myself


----------



## NJmike PE

lonely


----------



## NJmike PE

feels like high school


----------



## NJmike PE

post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

3 k


----------



## NJmike PE

ToP

:bananalama:


----------



## NJmike PE

ok. I'm out. 50 in a row. that was good enough


----------



## akwooly

Strawberry pancakes &lt; wild Alaskan blueberry pancakes.


----------



## akwooly

NJmike = king spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Thank you. Thank you


----------



## blybrook PE

Get 500 in a row, then we'll talk about the king spammer title


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

knight1fox3 said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watching another Harry Potter movie...
> 
> 
> 
> Which one?
Click to expand...

we've watched the last 3 over the last 2 nights


----------



## NJmike PE

Very true


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Njmike is making a name for himself on EB.com


----------



## akwooly

Just did bad things to one pound of bacon


----------



## maryannette

Yeah.


----------



## NJmike PE

Good name or bad name?


----------



## maryannette

I Have A Friend Who Makes A Snack ... A Club Cracker With A Spoonful Of Brown Sugar, Then Wrapped In Bacon And Baked Until Bacon Is Crispy.


----------



## NJmike PE

Sounds good.


----------



## NJmike PE

My wife made a hot bean dip which included bacon in it and bacon layered across the top. I am usually only interested in the bacon.


----------



## akwooly

Yum!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

By the way EB.com is encyclopedia brittanica... Probably should abbreviate the board URL, but for half a second I was worried about where it would take me when I clicked the link.


----------



## akwooly

Growing up as a kid the only way my parents got us to eat oatmeal or cream of wheat was to chop up bacon and mix it in.


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon in oatmeal. Outstanding


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

No bacon in my house right now.


----------



## akwooly

Haha that could have been bad. Like those click here to claim your prize!


----------



## NJmike PE

In my house if there's no bacon there is at least pork roll (nj'ers call it Taylor ham)


----------



## akwooly

Sapper said:


> By the way EB.com is encyclopedia brittanica... Probably should abbreviate the board URL, but for half a second I was worried about where it would take me when I clicked the link.


Enormous butts?


----------



## akwooly

I stocked up on bacon last week when I went to Sams. Got 3 pounds in the freezer.


----------



## NJmike PE

Big box stores like that are great for these things


----------



## akwooly

Local butcher makes some awesome bacon but $10/pound v $10/3pounds.


----------



## akwooly

I try to stop in once a month, they have a jalapeño bacon that is awesome.


----------



## NJmike PE

That does sound awesome


----------



## akwooly

Plus grass feed local beef.


----------



## NJmike PE

True. I've seen the documentaries on the corporate butchers.


----------



## akwooly

I don't even want to know where sams gets their beef!


----------



## NJmike PE

Its a shame. As far as chicken goes, Tyson and the other big corps use scare tactics on the small town farmers. Either sell to them and raise livestock how they want or else...


----------



## sycamore PE

I made cookies this morning.


----------



## NJmike PE

What kind


----------



## akwooly

More dudes than women at yoga. How un-epic.


----------



## NJmike PE

In this case yoga pants are not awesome.


----------



## akwooly

More women are here for the 11 am workout than yoga this morning.


----------



## akwooly

And less dudes.


----------



## NJmike PE

Chick's in yoga pants rule


----------



## NJmike PE

Time to go food shopping. Bacon: check. Spam: check. Beer: check.


----------



## SCarolinaNiki PE

I gotta get motivated to go to the store


----------



## sycamore PE

NJmike said:


> What kind


Oatmeal cranberry pecan


----------



## sycamore PE

I also made granola. I'm feeling pretty productive for Saturday.


----------



## akwooly

New xc skis for the daughter.


----------



## NJmike PE

Very nice


----------



## NJmike PE

Oatmeal cookies rock


----------



## akwooly

NJmike said:


> Oatmeal cookies rock


Only if they have chocolate chips in them. I hate it when they have raisins and I think they are cc. Talk about letdown.


----------



## NJmike PE

I like cookies


----------



## NJmike PE

Assist


----------



## NJmike PE

Top

:bananalama:


----------



## akwooly

I like cookies.


----------



## akwooly

Dang.


----------



## NJmike PE

Close


----------



## sycamore PE

I also don't like raisins in cookies. But I do like dried cranberries or cherries, so I make oatmeal cranberry cookies instead of raisins.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Fish and potatoes


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Fish and potatoes


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Fish and potatoes


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Fish and potatoes


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

ToP!!

:bananalama:


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Fish and potatoes


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Fish and potatoes


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Liver and onions


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Liver and onions


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Liver and onions


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Liver and onions


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## akwooly

Salami and cheese


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Spaghetti


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Spaghetti


----------



## akwooly

Salami and cheese


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Spaghetti


----------



## akwooly

Salami and cheese


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

ToP!!

:bananalama:


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Spaghetti


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## akwooly

Salami and cheese


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Spaghetti


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Sapper PE LS

And meatballs


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Sapper PE LS

And meatballs


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Sapper PE LS

And meatballs


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Sapper PE LS

And you know we don't stop


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Sapper PE LS

And you know we don't stop


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

bacon, eggs and toast this morning for brunch. Now I'm outta both eggs &amp; bacon!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## akwooly

IPA


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow!


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Sapper PE LS

And you know we don't stop


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow!


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

And you know we don't stop


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

BACON!!


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

BACON!!


----------



## akwooly

How is everyone running out of bacon?


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

BACON!!


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Black drop tops in the parking lot


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

If I hit 15k posts before we hit 10k in this thread, it will be modified to a 15k thread...


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## akwooly

Ribeye


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

didn't realize it was the last one in the local freezer.... have more in fbx


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Black drop tops in the parking lot


----------



## NJmike PE

How close are you


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Black drop tops in the parking lot


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

Dex, you already know that is happening!


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## akwooly

Salami and cheese


----------



## blybrook PE

I'm gonna shoot for 13k this go around


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

BACON!!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## blybrook PE

BACON!!


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

BACON!!


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

BACON!!


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Sapper PE LS

But we can still rave


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

I should be replacing the shifter on my bike so I can go for a ride in the fresh snow!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

only need ~270 more


----------



## akwooly

Bacon management.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

But we can still rave


----------



## blybrook PE

BACON!!


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

BACON!!


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Sapper PE LS

But we can still rave


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## Sapper PE LS

But we can still rave


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## Sapper PE LS

But we can still rave


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## Sapper PE LS

And I got at top


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

yep you sniped it Sap


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## Sapper PE LS

The trains rolling


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## Sapper PE LS

The trains rolling


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

caddyshack!


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

caddyshack!


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

caddyshack!


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Sapper PE LS

All the boys in the club, they lookin at us


----------



## blybrook PE

caddyshack!


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

caddyshack!


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

BACON!


----------



## blybrook PE

Booze BOOT!


----------



## blybrook PE

Where's the Tank?


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

Booze BOOT!


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

Booze BOOT!


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

Booze BOOT!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

They see me Rollin, they be like, damn.... Seeeeunnnn!


----------



## blybrook PE

Booze BOOT!


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

And sap gets another TOP!


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Sapper PE LS

They see me Rollin, they be like, damn.... Seeeeunnnn!


----------



## blybrook PE

Booze BOOT!


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

BACON!


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Sapper PE LS

They see me Rollin, they be like, damn.... Seeeeunnnn!


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Sapper PE LS

They see me Rollin, they be like, damn.... Seeeeunnnn!


----------



## blybrook PE

Copy paste post


----------



## blybrook PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

Copy paste post


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

Dex, why R you slowing down?


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

Copy paste post


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

almost time to f5


----------



## blybrook PE

Copy paste post


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

Copy paste post


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

Copy paste post


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam

Top

:bananalama:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## blybrook PE

Copy paste post


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## blybrook PE

Copy paste post


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## blybrook PE

Copy paste post


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## blybrook PE

Copy paste post


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## blybrook PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## blybrook PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

Copy paste post


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## blybrook PE

VEGAS ADVENTURES!!!


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## blybrook PE

If you can read this, you missed the DAM Bus!


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## blybrook PE

VEGAS ADVENTURES!!!


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

VEGAS ADVENTURES!!!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## blybrook PE

BACON!


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## blybrook PE

BACON!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

Got coke?


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## blybrook PE

Got coke?


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

Got coke?

EDIT - TOP :bananalama:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## blybrook PE

Got coke?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## Sapper PE LS

It's a hard luck life for us


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## blybrook PE

Got coke?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## blybrook PE

Yep, it sure is! Time to f5 again


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## blybrook PE

BACON!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

It's a hard luck life for us


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## blybrook PE

And k1f3 joins in the mix!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## blybrook PE

BACON!


----------



## blybrook PE

BACON!


----------



## blybrook PE

BACON!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## blybrook PE

BACON!


----------



## blybrook PE

BACON!


----------



## blybrook PE

BACON!


----------



## blybrook PE

BACON!


----------



## blybrook PE

BACON!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## blybrook PE

BACON!


----------



## knight1fox3

What's going on here?


----------



## blybrook PE

BACON!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## blybrook PE

BACON!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## blybrook PE

BACON!

BACON!

BACON!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## blybrook PE

Spammage!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## blybrook PE

Spammage!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## blybrook PE

Spammage!


----------



## knight1fox3

WAYNE'S WORLD! PARTY TIME! EXCELLENT!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## blybrook PE

Spammage!


----------



## NJmike PE

Damn dinner plans. I'm out


----------



## knight1fox3

WAYNE'S WORLD! PARTY TIME! EXCELLENT!

aND A top and i'm out!

:bananalama:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## blybrook PE

Spammage!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## blybrook PE

Spammage!

&lt;&lt;&lt;12.5k posts


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## blybrook PE

Spammage!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## blybrook PE

Nice top there K1F3


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## blybrook PE

Spammage!


----------



## NJmike PE

Ok. 5 more mins


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## akwooly

Want a 907 bike


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back to studying post. Morning.
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Winter is coming
> 
> 
> 
> Do you actually watch the show?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What show?
Click to expand...

Game of Thrones



Dexman PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watching another Harry Potter movie...
> 
> 
> 
> Which one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we've watched the last 3 over the last 2 nights
Click to expand...

They progressively get better IMO.


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## knight1fox3

WAYNE'S WORLD! PARTY TIME! EXCELLENT!


----------



## blybrook PE

I just have a cannondale. It does the job


----------



## knight1fox3

WAYNE'S WORLD! PARTY TIME! EXCELLENT!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## knight1fox3

WAYNE'S WORLD! PARTY TIME! EXCELLENT!


----------



## knight1fox3

WAYNE'S WORLD! PARTY TIME! EXCELLENT!


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## knight1fox3

WAYNE'S WORLD! PARTY TIME! EXCELLENT!


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## knight1fox3

WAYNE'S WORLD! PARTY TIME! EXCELLENT!


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## knight1fox3

WAYNE'S WORLD! PARTY TIME! EXCELLENT!


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## knight1fox3

WAYNE'S WORLD! PARTY TIME! EXCELLENT!


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## akwooly

knight1fox3 said:


> WAYNE'S WORLD! PARTY TIME! EXCELLENT!
> 
> aND A top and i'm out!
> 
> :bananalama:


Schwing!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## knight1fox3

WAYNE'S WORLD! PARTY TIME! EXCELLENT!

And another! LOL

:bananalama:


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Post 14.8k


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## knight1fox3

WAYNE'S WORLD! PARTY TIME! EXCELLENT!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## knight1fox3

WAYNE'S WORLD! PARTY TIME! EXCELLENT!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## knight1fox3

WAYNE'S WORLD! PARTY TIME! EXCELLENT!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## knight1fox3

WAYNE'S WORLD! PARTY TIME! EXCELLENT!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## knight1fox3

WAYNE'S WORLD! PARTY TIME! EXCELLENT!


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## knight1fox3

WAYNE'S WORLD! PARTY TIME! EXCELLENT!


----------



## knight1fox3

WAYNE'S WORLD! PARTY TIME! EXCELLENT!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## blybrook PE

Dexman PE

484

engineergurl

482

NJmike

433

blybrook PE

426

knight1fox3

257

sycamore PE

222

maryannette

201

envirotex

199

Sapper

153

csb

115

akwooly

110

snickerd3

83

Sapper.

72

cement

37

Flyer_PE

37

Master slacker

27

Dleg

24

wilheldp_PE

20

TouchDown

19

Dark Knight

18

SCarolinaNiki PE

17

Road Guy

14

baconbot

13

NinjaPanther

11

spambot

9

VTEnviro

6

Supe

5

Jabert

5

mudpuppy

3

Capt Worley PE

2

ChemENewbie

2

Ship Wreck

2

Florida Tom

2

FLBuff PE

1

frazil

1

goodal

1

danadiva81

1

testee

1

YMZ PE

1


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## knight1fox3

WAYNE'S WORLD! PARTY TIME! EXCELLENT!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

Dex has now passed EG!


----------



## knight1fox3

WAYNE'S WORLD! PARTY TIME! EXCELLENT!


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## akwooly

I have a giant which I bought back in college.


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## knight1fox3

WAYNE'S WORLD! PARTY TIME! EXCELLENT!


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## knight1fox3

WAYNE'S WORLD! PARTY TIME! EXCELLENT!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## knight1fox3

WAYNE'S WORLD! PARTY TIME! EXCELLENT!


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## knight1fox3

WAYNE'S WORLD! PARTY TIME! EXCELLENT!WAYNE'S WORLD! PARTY TIME! EXCELLENT!


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

blybrook PE said:


> Dex has now passed EG!


And I was just hoping to sneak in here and rattle off a couple pages by myself...


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

Giant's have a good frame. I had one in HS


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## blybrook PE

Yeah, like that's gonna happen during daylight hours!


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## akwooly

Booty shorts


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## akwooly

NJmike top/knight1fox3 bottom


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post

EDIT - TOP :bananalama:


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

belh


----------



## blybrook PE

I'm out for the day at 12.6k posts


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## akwooly

My giant has certainly taken a beating. Now I just use for family bike rides.


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## akwooly

Booty shorts


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## knight1fox3

akwooly said:


> NJmike top/knight1fox3 bottom


Says who?


----------



## blybrook PE

may ride out to EQ park today...


----------



## knight1fox3

WAYNE'S WORLD! PARTY TIME! EXCELLENT!


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## akwooly

Booty shorts


----------



## knight1fox3

WAYNE'S WORLD! PARTY TIME! EXCELLENT!


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## knight1fox3

WAYNE'S WORLD! PARTY TIME! EXCELLENT!


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## knight1fox3

WAYNE'S WORLD! PARTY TIME! EXCELLENT!


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## knight1fox3

WAYNE'S WORLD! PARTY TIME! EXCELLENT!


----------



## knight1fox3

WAYNE'S WORLD! PARTY TIME! EXCELLENT!


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## knight1fox3

WAYNE'S WORLD! PARTY TIME! EXCELLENT!


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## knight1fox3

WAYNE'S WORLD! PARTY TIME! EXCELLENT!


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## knight1fox3

WAYNE'S WORLD! PARTY TIME! EXCELLENT!


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## knight1fox3

WAYNE'S WORLD! PARTY TIME! EXCELLENT!


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post

EDIT - TOP :bananalama:


----------



## knight1fox3

WAYNE'S WORLD! PARTY TIME! EXCELLENT!


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## blybrook PE

12.6k posts!


----------



## akwooly

knight1fox3 said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike top/knight1fox3 bottom
> 
> 
> 
> Says who?
Click to expand...

You bottom page 71 NJ top page 72


----------



## akwooly

Bly just topped himself


----------



## NJmike PE

. 8 k posts


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## knight1fox3

WAYNE'S WORLD! PARTY TIME! EXCELLENT!


----------



## knight1fox3

WAYNE'S WORLD! PARTY TIME! EXCELLENT!


----------



## knight1fox3

WAYNE'S WORLD! PARTY TIME! EXCELLENT!


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## knight1fox3

WAYNE'S WORLD! PARTY TIME! EXCELLENT!


----------



## akwooly

Schwing


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## knight1fox3

WAYNE'S WORLD! PARTY TIME! EXCELLENT!


----------



## knight1fox3

WAYNE'S WORLD! PARTY TIME! EXCELLENT!


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## knight1fox3

WAYNE'S WORLD! PARTY TIME! EXCELLENT!


----------



## knight1fox3

WAYNE'S WORLD! PARTY TIME! EXCELLENT!


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## akwooly

Schwing


----------



## knight1fox3

WAYNE'S WORLD! PARTY TIME! EXCELLENT!


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## knight1fox3

WAYNE'S WORLD! PARTY TIME! EXCELLENT!


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## akwooly

Schwing


----------



## knight1fox3

WAYNE'S WORLD! PARTY TIME! EXCELLENT!


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## knight1fox3

WAYNE'S WORLD! PARTY TIME! EXCELLENT!


----------



## knight1fox3

WAYNE'S WORLD! PARTY TIME! EXCELLENT!


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## knight1fox3

WAYNE'S WORLD! PARTY TIME! EXCELLENT!


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## knight1fox3

WAYNE'S WORLD! PARTY TIME! EXCELLENT!

ToP!

:bananalama:


----------



## akwooly

Liter cola


----------



## knight1fox3

candy bars


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## envirotex

copy paste post


----------



## envirotex

copy paste post


----------



## envirotex

copy paste post


----------



## envirotex

copy paste post


----------



## envirotex

copy paste post


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I think I've had enough fun for now


----------



## akwooly

Knight1fox3 top/NJmike bottom


----------



## envirotex

copy paste post


----------



## envirotex

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## envirotex

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## envirotex

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## envirotex

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## envirotex

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## envirotex

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## envirotex

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## envirotex

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## envirotex

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## envirotex

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## envirotex

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## envirotex

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## envirotex

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## envirotex

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## envirotex

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## envirotex

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## envirotex

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## envirotex

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## envirotex

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## envirotex

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## akwooly

Come on meow


----------



## envirotex

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## envirotex

post


----------



## envirotex

more reply options


----------



## envirotex

saving post


----------



## envirotex

like this


----------



## envirotex

my media


----------



## envirotex

back to games


----------



## envirotex

next unread topic


----------



## envirotex

report


----------



## envirotex

edit


----------



## envirotex

delete


----------



## envirotex

font


----------



## akwooly

I'll take six schlitzes


----------



## envirotex

size

and finally a top.

:bananalama:


----------



## akwooly

Meow


----------



## akwooly

Just got topped by envirotex


----------



## envirotex

enough fun for now.


----------



## akwooly

Right Meow


----------



## akwooly

I see, top then leave.


----------



## akwooly

Waxing skis


----------



## akwooly

Need new waxing iron.


----------



## akwooly

Need more snow before I fire up the snogo.


----------



## akwooly

Pearl jam while I work in the garage


----------



## knight1fox3

You are freakin' out...........MAN!


----------



## akwooly

Smell something rabbit?


----------



## knight1fox3

FEAR


----------



## knight1fox3

Does that look like spit to you?


----------



## akwooly

Yeah, it does.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## akwooly

I am all that is man!


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Top


----------



## akwooly

Oh look a bar of soap.


----------



## maryannette

NOOOOOOOO


----------



## akwooly

Bottom


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Got my bottle of Jim beam... Ready for a spam fest tonight


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## akwooly

Lookin for


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Got my bottle of Jim beam... Ready for a spam fest tonight


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Got my bottle of Jim beam... Ready for a spam fest tonight


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Got my bottle of Jim beam... Ready for a spam fest tonight


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Got my bottle of Jim beam... Ready for a spam fest tonight


----------



## knight1fox3

Party!

Nailed it.

:bananalama:


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## akwooly

Sapper said:


> Got my bottle of Jim beam... Ready for a spam fest tonight


Nice! Get some!


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Got my bottle of Jim beam... Ready for a spam fest tonight


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Got my bottle of Jim beam... Ready for a spam fest tonight


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## akwooly

Kids off to in laws tonight.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## akwooly

Bottle of Jameson is looking too full.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## akwooly

And that was the second time I got crabs.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## akwooly

Bottom


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## akwooly

Bottom


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## akwooly

Bittom


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## akwooly

Right Meow


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## akwooly

Whiskey


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## akwooly

Whiskey tango fox


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## akwooly

Booty shorts


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## akwooly

White Russians


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## akwooly

White Russians


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## akwooly

White Russians


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## akwooly

White Russians

And Top! Booyah


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## akwooly

Being lazy and avoiding grown up chores


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## akwooly

Bottom


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## akwooly

Bottom


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## akwooly

Bottom


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## akwooly

Bottom


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## akwooly

Bottom


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## akwooly

Bottom


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## akwooly

Yes! Bottom!


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## akwooly

Bottom


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## akwooly

Bottom


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## akwooly

Bottom


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## akwooly

Bottom


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## akwooly

Bottom


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## akwooly

Bottom


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## akwooly

Bottom


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## akwooly

Bottom


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## akwooly

Bottom


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## akwooly

Bottom


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## akwooly

Bottom


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## akwooly

Bottom


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## akwooly

Bottom


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## akwooly

Bottom


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## akwooly

Bottom


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## akwooly

Bottom


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## akwooly

Bottom


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## akwooly

Bottom


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## akwooly

Bottom


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## akwooly

Bottom


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## akwooly

Bottom


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## akwooly

Bottom


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## akwooly

Bottom


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## akwooly

Bottom


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## akwooly

Bottom


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## akwooly

Bottom


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## akwooly

Bottom


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## akwooly

Bottom


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## akwooly

Bottom


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## akwooly

Bottom


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## akwooly

Bottom


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## akwooly

Bottom


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## akwooly

Bottom


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## akwooly

Bottom

Yes! Bottom!


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## akwooly

Bottom


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## akwooly

Bottom


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## akwooly

Bottom


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## akwooly

Bottom


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## akwooly

Bottom


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## akwooly

Bottom


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## akwooly

Bottom


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## akwooly

Bottom


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## akwooly

Bottom


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## akwooly

Bottom


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## akwooly

Bottom


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## akwooly

Bottom


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## akwooly

Bottom


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## akwooly

Bottom


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## akwooly

Bottom


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## akwooly

Bottom


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## akwooly

Bottom

Woohoo! Bottom !!!


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## akwooly

Bottom


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## akwooly

Bottom


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## akwooly

Bottom


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## akwooly

Bottom


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## akwooly

Bottom


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## akwooly

Bottom


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## akwooly

Bottom


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## akwooly

Bottom


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## akwooly

Bottom


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## akwooly

Bottom


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## akwooly

Bottom


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## akwooly

Bottom


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## akwooly

Bottom


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## akwooly

Bottom


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## akwooly

Bottom


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## akwooly

Bottom


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## akwooly

Bottom


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Goddness


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## akwooly

Bottom

Woohoo finally TOP. Was tired of getting topped by Mary.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## akwooly

Bottom


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## akwooly

Spam burger brah


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## akwooly

Spam burger brah


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## akwooly

Spam burger brah


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## akwooly

Spam burger brah


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## akwooly

Spam burger brah


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## akwooly

Spam burger brah


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## akwooly

Spam burger brah


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## akwooly

Spam burger brah


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## akwooly

Spam burger brah


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## akwooly

Spam burger brah


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## akwooly

Spam burger brah


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## akwooly

Spam burger brah


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## akwooly

Spam burger brah


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## akwooly

Spam burger brah


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## akwooly

Spam burger brah


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## akwooly

Spam burger brah


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## maryannette

How long is this page?


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## akwooly

Spam burger brah


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## akwooly

Spam burger brah


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## akwooly

Spam burger brah


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## akwooly

Spam burger brah


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## akwooly

Spam burger brah


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## akwooly

Spam burger brah


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## akwooly

Spam burger brah


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## akwooly

Spam burger brah


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## maryannette

Not top.


----------



## akwooly

Six schlitzes


----------



## akwooly

Six schlitzes


----------



## akwooly

Six schlitzes


----------



## akwooly

Six schlitzes


----------



## akwooly

Six schlitzes


----------



## akwooly

Six schlitzes


----------



## akwooly

Six schlitzes


----------



## akwooly

Six schlitzes


----------



## akwooly

Six schlitzes


----------



## akwooly

Six schlitzes


----------



## akwooly

Six schlitzes


----------



## akwooly

Six schlitzes


----------



## akwooly

Six schlitzes


----------



## akwooly

Six schlitzes


----------



## akwooly

Six schlitzes


----------



## akwooly

Six schlitzes


----------



## akwooly

Six schlitzes


----------



## akwooly

Six schlitzes


----------



## akwooly

Six schlitzes


----------



## akwooly

Six schlitzes


----------



## akwooly

Six schlitzes


----------



## akwooly

Six schlitzes


----------



## akwooly

Six schlitzes


----------



## akwooly

Six schlitzes


----------



## akwooly

Six schlitzes


----------



## akwooly

Six schlitzes


----------



## akwooly

Six schlitzes


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## akwooly

Six schlitzes


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## akwooly

Six schlitzes


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## akwooly

Six schlitzes


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## akwooly

Six schlitzes

And

TOP finally.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## akwooly

Six schlitzes


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## akwooly

Six schlitzes


----------



## akwooly

Six schlitzes


----------



## akwooly

Was getting tired of getting TOPPED by Mary. She wore me out.


----------



## akwooly

Time to drink.


----------



## envirotex

why are there 32 guests?


----------



## envirotex

that's a lot.


----------



## akwooly

Yes it is.


----------



## NJmike PE

31 more until 900 posts for me


----------



## NJmike PE

30


----------



## NJmike PE

2.


----------



## NJmike PE

28


----------



## akwooly

See how much fun we are having!


----------



## NJmike PE

27


----------



## NJmike PE

26


----------



## NJmike PE

25


----------



## akwooly

Count it out.


----------



## NJmike PE

24


----------



## NJmike PE

23


----------



## NJmike PE

22


----------



## akwooly

Ninja


----------



## NJmike PE

21


----------



## NJmike PE

20


----------



## NJmike PE

19


----------



## NJmike PE

18


----------



## akwooly

Ninjamike


----------



## NJmike PE

17


----------



## NJmike PE

16


----------



## NJmike PE

15


----------



## NJmike PE

14


----------



## NJmike PE

13


----------



## akwooly

Those guest can't believe what they have just witnessed.


----------



## akwooly

Almost there NJ


----------



## NJmike PE

12


----------



## NJmike PE

11


----------



## akwooly

12


----------



## NJmike PE

10


----------



## akwooly

9


----------



## NJmike PE

9


----------



## akwooly

8


----------



## NJmike PE

8


----------



## akwooly

7


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Seriously is that like 2000 posts in just a few hours?


----------



## NJmike PE

7


----------



## NJmike PE

6


----------



## akwooly

6

BOTTOM!!!


----------



## NJmike PE

5


----------



## akwooly

5


----------



## akwooly

4


----------



## akwooly

3


----------



## NJmike PE

4


----------



## akwooly

2


----------



## NJmike PE

3


----------



## NJmike PE

2


----------



## akwooly

3


----------



## NJmike PE

1


----------



## akwooly

2


----------



## akwooly

1


----------



## NJmike PE

900


----------



## akwooly

Ugh you TOPPING me now.


----------



## akwooly

Bet you can't get to 1000.


----------



## akwooly

Sapper said:


> Seriously is that like 2000 posts in just a few hours?


Spamfest Saturday.


----------



## NJmike PE

Oh I will. I have sick baby Duty this evening. I will easily get 1k


----------



## akwooly

I'll get drunk and spam with ya brah.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Why isn't my daughter going to sleep, she didn't nap today either


----------



## akwooly

Post may get sloppy.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I still haven't opened my bottle o' beam


----------



## akwooly

Sapper said:


> Why isn't my daughter going to sleep, she didn't nap today either


Saturdays are like that with my daughter as well.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

It's almost as if she had coffee a half hour before bedtime, I don't get it.


----------



## akwooly

I've just been drinking coors light. May open my growler of xtra pale ale. But I'm committing myself if I do.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Doesn't she know daddy's gotta get drunk and post nonsense online?


----------



## knight1fox3

Kids sound hard


----------



## akwooly

Is she excited about something? My girls get wound up if there is something big we are doing the next day and it keeps them awake.


----------



## akwooly

Sapper said:


> Doesn't she know daddy's gotta get drunk and post nonsense online?


This


----------



## knight1fox3

YOU BOYS LIKE MEXICO?!?!?!?!?!!?!?


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## knight1fox3

Say spam one more time!


----------



## knight1fox3

Say spam one more time!


----------



## akwooly

It's powdered sugar.


----------



## akwooly

Spam ain't no country I ever heard of.


----------



## akwooly

Do they speak English in spam?


----------



## knight1fox3

Hey ak, what's that restaurant you like, with all the goofy shit on the walls and the mozzarella stix?


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Say spam one more time!


Spam one more time


----------



## akwooly

Spam? You mean spam right?


----------



## knight1fox3

akwooly said:


> Spam? You mean spam right?


----------



## akwooly

You talking about spam right?


----------



## akwooly

Don't call me radio.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Not excited about anything that I know of.


----------



## knight1fox3

Sapper said:


> Not excited about anything that I know of.


Not even spam?


----------



## akwooly

She sneak any Halloween candy?


----------



## knight1fox3

Could be worse, this midterm I am working on could b eating your face off like it is mine.


----------



## knight1fox3

Push to the next!


----------



## knight1fox3

Push to the next!


----------



## knight1fox3

Push to the next!


----------



## knight1fox3

Push to the next!

ToP!

:bananalama:


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## akwooly

Go


----------



## akwooly

Way to power thru


----------



## akwooly

knight1fox3 said:


> Could be worse, this midterm I am working on could b eating your face off like it is mine.


Flesh eating midterm


----------



## knight1fox3

Rectangular or polar?


----------



## NJmike PE

Rectangular


----------



## knight1fox3

maryannette

580

NJmike

573

blybrook PE

502

Dexman PE

496

engineergurl

482

akwooly

330

knight1fox3

315

envirotex

241

sycamore PE

222

Sapper

168

csb

115

snickerd3

83

Sapper.

72

Flyer_PE

37

cement

37

Master slacker

27

Dleg

24

wilheldp_PE

20

TouchDown

19

Dark Knight

18

SCarolinaNiki PE

17

Road Guy

14

baconbot

13

NinjaPanther

11

spambot

9

VTEnviro

6

Supe

5

Jabert

5

mudpuppy

3

Capt Worley PE

2

ChemENewbie

2

Ship Wreck

2

Florida Tom

2

goodal

1

danadiva81

1

testee

1

YMZ PE

1

FLBuff PE

1

frazil

1


----------



## NJmike PE

Damn. 2nd by 7 posts


----------



## akwooly

Polar


----------



## akwooly

Bear


----------



## akwooly

Get it nj


----------



## akwooly

Big gap between me and eg


----------



## akwooly

Rad


----------



## akwooly

Seriously fountains of Wayne? Cadillac commercials now?


----------



## knight1fox3

akwooly said:


> Big gap between me and eg


_EG and I...._


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Sapper PE LS

A long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away...

It is a period of civil war. Rebel
spaceships, striking from a hidden
base, have won their first victory
against the evil Galactic Empire.

During the battle, Rebel spies managed
to steal secret plans to the Empire's
ultimate weapon, the Death Star, an
armored space station with enough
power to destroy an entire planet.

Pursued by the Empire's sinister agents,
Princess Leia races home aboard her
starship, custodian of the stolen plans
that can save her people and restore
freedom to the galaxy...


----------



## akwooly

knight1fox3 said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Big gap between me and eg
> 
> 
> 
> _EG and I...._
Click to expand...

Ok.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

A long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away...

It is a period of civil war. Rebel
spaceships, striking from a hidden
base, have won their first victory
against the evil Galactic Empire.

During the battle, Rebel spies managed
to steal secret plans to the Empire's
ultimate weapon, the Death Star, an
armored space station with enough
power to destroy an entire planet.

Pursued by the Empire's sinister agents,
Princess Leia races home aboard her
starship, custodian of the stolen plans
that can save her people and restore
freedom to the galaxy...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

A long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away...

It is a period of civil war. Rebel
spaceships, striking from a hidden
base, have won their first victory
against the evil Galactic Empire.

During the battle, Rebel spies managed
to steal secret plans to the Empire's
ultimate weapon, the Death Star, an
armored space station with enough
power to destroy an entire planet.

Pursued by the Empire's sinister agents,
Princess Leia races home aboard her
starship, custodian of the stolen plans
that can save her people and restore
freedom to the galaxy...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

A long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away...

It is a period of civil war. Rebel
spaceships, striking from a hidden
base, have won their first victory
against the evil Galactic Empire.

During the battle, Rebel spies managed
to steal secret plans to the Empire's
ultimate weapon, the Death Star, an
armored space station with enough
power to destroy an entire planet.

Pursued by the Empire's sinister agents,
Princess Leia races home aboard her
starship, custodian of the stolen plans
that can save her people and restore
freedom to the galaxy...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

A long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away...

It is a period of civil war. Rebel
spaceships, striking from a hidden
base, have won their first victory
against the evil Galactic Empire.

During the battle, Rebel spies managed
to steal secret plans to the Empire's
ultimate weapon, the Death Star, an
armored space station with enough
power to destroy an entire planet.

Pursued by the Empire's sinister agents,
Princess Leia races home aboard her
starship, custodian of the stolen plans
that can save her people and restore
freedom to the galaxy...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

A long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away...

It is a period of civil war. Rebel
spaceships, striking from a hidden
base, have won their first victory
against the evil Galactic Empire.

During the battle, Rebel spies managed
to steal secret plans to the Empire's
ultimate weapon, the Death Star, an
armored space station with enough
power to destroy an entire planet.

Pursued by the Empire's sinister agents,
Princess Leia races home aboard her
starship, custodian of the stolen plans
that can save her people and restore
freedom to the galaxy...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

A long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away...

It is a period of civil war. Rebel
spaceships, striking from a hidden
base, have won their first victory
against the evil Galactic Empire.

During the battle, Rebel spies managed
to steal secret plans to the Empire's
ultimate weapon, the Death Star, an
armored space station with enough
power to destroy an entire planet.

Pursued by the Empire's sinister agents,
Princess Leia races home aboard her
starship, custodian of the stolen plans
that can save her people and restore
freedom to the galaxy...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

A long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away...

It is a period of civil war. Rebel
spaceships, striking from a hidden
base, have won their first victory
against the evil Galactic Empire.

During the battle, Rebel spies managed
to steal secret plans to the Empire's
ultimate weapon, the Death Star, an
armored space station with enough
power to destroy an entire planet.

Pursued by the Empire's sinister agents,
Princess Leia races home aboard her
starship, custodian of the stolen plans
that can save her people and restore
freedom to the galaxy...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

A long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away...

It is a period of civil war. Rebel
spaceships, striking from a hidden
base, have won their first victory
against the evil Galactic Empire.

During the battle, Rebel spies managed
to steal secret plans to the Empire's
ultimate weapon, the Death Star, an
armored space station with enough
power to destroy an entire planet.

Pursued by the Empire's sinister agents,
Princess Leia races home aboard her
starship, custodian of the stolen plans
that can save her people and restore
freedom to the galaxy...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

A long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away...

It is a period of civil war. Rebel
spaceships, striking from a hidden
base, have won their first victory
against the evil Galactic Empire.

During the battle, Rebel spies managed
to steal secret plans to the Empire's
ultimate weapon, the Death Star, an
armored space station with enough
power to destroy an entire planet.

Pursued by the Empire's sinister agents,
Princess Leia races home aboard her
starship, custodian of the stolen plans
that can save her people and restore
freedom to the galaxy...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

A long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away...

It is a period of civil war. Rebel
spaceships, striking from a hidden
base, have won their first victory
against the evil Galactic Empire.

During the battle, Rebel spies managed
to steal secret plans to the Empire's
ultimate weapon, the Death Star, an
armored space station with enough
power to destroy an entire planet.

Pursued by the Empire's sinister agents,
Princess Leia races home aboard her
starship, custodian of the stolen plans
that can save her people and restore
freedom to the galaxy...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

A long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away...

It is a period of civil war. Rebel
spaceships, striking from a hidden
base, have won their first victory
against the evil Galactic Empire.

During the battle, Rebel spies managed
to steal secret plans to the Empire's
ultimate weapon, the Death Star, an
armored space station with enough
power to destroy an entire planet.

Pursued by the Empire's sinister agents,
Princess Leia races home aboard her
starship, custodian of the stolen plans
that can save her people and restore
freedom to the galaxy...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

A long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away...

It is a period of civil war. Rebel
spaceships, striking from a hidden
base, have won their first victory
against the evil Galactic Empire.

During the battle, Rebel spies managed
to steal secret plans to the Empire's
ultimate weapon, the Death Star, an
armored space station with enough
power to destroy an entire planet.

Pursued by the Empire's sinister agents,
Princess Leia races home aboard her
starship, custodian of the stolen plans
that can save her people and restore
freedom to the galaxy...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

A long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away...

It is a period of civil war. Rebel
spaceships, striking from a hidden
base, have won their first victory
against the evil Galactic Empire.

During the battle, Rebel spies managed
to steal secret plans to the Empire's
ultimate weapon, the Death Star, an
armored space station with enough
power to destroy an entire planet.

Pursued by the Empire's sinister agents,
Princess Leia races home aboard her
starship, custodian of the stolen plans
that can save her people and restore
freedom to the galaxy...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

A long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away...

It is a period of civil war. Rebel
spaceships, striking from a hidden
base, have won their first victory
against the evil Galactic Empire.

During the battle, Rebel spies managed
to steal secret plans to the Empire's
ultimate weapon, the Death Star, an
armored space station with enough
power to destroy an entire planet.

Pursued by the Empire's sinister agents,
Princess Leia races home aboard her
starship, custodian of the stolen plans
that can save her people and restore
freedom to the galaxy...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

A long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away...

It is a period of civil war. Rebel
spaceships, striking from a hidden
base, have won their first victory
against the evil Galactic Empire.

During the battle, Rebel spies managed
to steal secret plans to the Empire's
ultimate weapon, the Death Star, an
armored space station with enough
power to destroy an entire planet.

Pursued by the Empire's sinister agents,
Princess Leia races home aboard her
starship, custodian of the stolen plans
that can save her people and restore
freedom to the galaxy...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

A long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away...

It is a period of civil war. Rebel
spaceships, striking from a hidden
base, have won their first victory
against the evil Galactic Empire.

During the battle, Rebel spies managed
to steal secret plans to the Empire's
ultimate weapon, the Death Star, an
armored space station with enough
power to destroy an entire planet.

Pursued by the Empire's sinister agents,
Princess Leia races home aboard her
starship, custodian of the stolen plans
that can save her people and restore
freedom to the galaxy...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

A long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away...

It is a period of civil war. Rebel
spaceships, striking from a hidden
base, have won their first victory
against the evil Galactic Empire.

During the battle, Rebel spies managed
to steal secret plans to the Empire's
ultimate weapon, the Death Star, an
armored space station with enough
power to destroy an entire planet.

Pursued by the Empire's sinister agents,
Princess Leia races home aboard her
starship, custodian of the stolen plans
that can save her people and restore
freedom to the galaxy...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

A long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away...

It is a period of civil war. Rebel
spaceships, striking from a hidden
base, have won their first victory
against the evil Galactic Empire.

During the battle, Rebel spies managed
to steal secret plans to the Empire's
ultimate weapon, the Death Star, an
armored space station with enough
power to destroy an entire planet.

Pursued by the Empire's sinister agents,
Princess Leia races home aboard her
starship, custodian of the stolen plans
that can save her people and restore
freedom to the galaxy...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

A long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away...

It is a period of civil war. Rebel
spaceships, striking from a hidden
base, have won their first victory
against the evil Galactic Empire.

During the battle, Rebel spies managed
to steal secret plans to the Empire's
ultimate weapon, the Death Star, an
armored space station with enough
power to destroy an entire planet.

Pursued by the Empire's sinister agents,
Princess Leia races home aboard her
starship, custodian of the stolen plans
that can save her people and restore
freedom to the galaxy...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

A long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away...

It is a period of civil war. Rebel
spaceships, striking from a hidden
base, have won their first victory
against the evil Galactic Empire.

During the battle, Rebel spies managed
to steal secret plans to the Empire's
ultimate weapon, the Death Star, an
armored space station with enough
power to destroy an entire planet.

Pursued by the Empire's sinister agents,
Princess Leia races home aboard her
starship, custodian of the stolen plans
that can save her people and restore
freedom to the galaxy...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

A long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away...

It is a period of civil war. Rebel
spaceships, striking from a hidden
base, have won their first victory
against the evil Galactic Empire.

During the battle, Rebel spies managed
to steal secret plans to the Empire's
ultimate weapon, the Death Star, an
armored space station with enough
power to destroy an entire planet.

Pursued by the Empire's sinister agents,
Princess Leia races home aboard her
starship, custodian of the stolen plans
that can save her people and restore
freedom to the galaxy...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

“Three Rings for the Elven-kings under the sky,
Seven for the Dwarf-lords in halls of stone,
Nine for Mortal Men, doomed to die,
One for the Dark Lord on his dark throne
In the Land of Mordor where the Shadows lie.
One Ring to rule them all, One Ring to find them,
One Ring to bring them all and in the darkness bind them.
In the Land of Mordor where the Shadows lie.”


----------



## Sapper PE LS

“Three Rings for the Elven-kings under the sky,
Seven for the Dwarf-lords in halls of stone,
Nine for Mortal Men, doomed to die,
One for the Dark Lord on his dark throne
In the Land of Mordor where the Shadows lie.
One Ring to rule them all, One Ring to find them,
One Ring to bring them all and in the darkness bind them.
In the Land of Mordor where the Shadows lie.”


----------



## Sapper PE LS

“Three Rings for the Elven-kings under the sky,
Seven for the Dwarf-lords in halls of stone,
Nine for Mortal Men, doomed to die,
One for the Dark Lord on his dark throne
In the Land of Mordor where the Shadows lie.
One Ring to rule them all, One Ring to find them,
One Ring to bring them all and in the darkness bind them.
In the Land of Mordor where the Shadows lie.”


----------



## Sapper PE LS

“Three Rings for the Elven-kings under the sky,
Seven for the Dwarf-lords in halls of stone,
Nine for Mortal Men, doomed to die,
One for the Dark Lord on his dark throne
In the Land of Mordor where the Shadows lie.
One Ring to rule them all, One Ring to find them,
One Ring to bring them all and in the darkness bind them.
In the Land of Mordor where the Shadows lie.”


----------



## Sapper PE LS

“Three Rings for the Elven-kings under the sky,
Seven for the Dwarf-lords in halls of stone,
Nine for Mortal Men, doomed to die,
One for the Dark Lord on his dark throne
In the Land of Mordor where the Shadows lie.
One Ring to rule them all, One Ring to find them,
One Ring to bring them all and in the darkness bind them.
In the Land of Mordor where the Shadows lie.”


----------



## Sapper PE LS

“Three Rings for the Elven-kings under the sky,
Seven for the Dwarf-lords in halls of stone,
Nine for Mortal Men, doomed to die,
One for the Dark Lord on his dark throne
In the Land of Mordor where the Shadows lie.
One Ring to rule them all, One Ring to find them,
One Ring to bring them all and in the darkness bind them.
In the Land of Mordor where the Shadows lie.”


----------



## Sapper PE LS

“Three Rings for the Elven-kings under the sky,
Seven for the Dwarf-lords in halls of stone,
Nine for Mortal Men, doomed to die,
One for the Dark Lord on his dark throne
In the Land of Mordor where the Shadows lie.
One Ring to rule them all, One Ring to find them,
One Ring to bring them all and in the darkness bind them.
In the Land of Mordor where the Shadows lie.”


----------



## Sapper PE LS

“Three Rings for the Elven-kings under the sky,
Seven for the Dwarf-lords in halls of stone,
Nine for Mortal Men, doomed to die,
One for the Dark Lord on his dark throne
In the Land of Mordor where the Shadows lie.
One Ring to rule them all, One Ring to find them,
One Ring to bring them all and in the darkness bind them.
In the Land of Mordor where the Shadows lie.”


----------



## Sapper PE LS

“Three Rings for the Elven-kings under the sky,
Seven for the Dwarf-lords in halls of stone,
Nine for Mortal Men, doomed to die,
One for the Dark Lord on his dark throne
In the Land of Mordor where the Shadows lie.
One Ring to rule them all, One Ring to find them,
One Ring to bring them all and in the darkness bind them.
In the Land of Mordor where the Shadows lie.”


----------



## Sapper PE LS

“Three Rings for the Elven-kings under the sky,
Seven for the Dwarf-lords in halls of stone,
Nine for Mortal Men, doomed to die,
One for the Dark Lord on his dark throne
In the Land of Mordor where the Shadows lie.
One Ring to rule them all, One Ring to find them,
One Ring to bring them all and in the darkness bind them.
In the Land of Mordor where the Shadows lie.”


----------



## Sapper PE LS

“Three Rings for the Elven-kings under the sky,
Seven for the Dwarf-lords in halls of stone,
Nine for Mortal Men, doomed to die,
One for the Dark Lord on his dark throne
In the Land of Mordor where the Shadows lie.
One Ring to rule them all, One Ring to find them,
One Ring to bring them all and in the darkness bind them.
In the Land of Mordor where the Shadows lie.”


----------



## Sapper PE LS

“Three Rings for the Elven-kings under the sky,
Seven for the Dwarf-lords in halls of stone,
Nine for Mortal Men, doomed to die,
One for the Dark Lord on his dark throne
In the Land of Mordor where the Shadows lie.
One Ring to rule them all, One Ring to find them,
One Ring to bring them all and in the darkness bind them.
In the Land of Mordor where the Shadows lie.”


----------



## Sapper PE LS

“Three Rings for the Elven-kings under the sky,
Seven for the Dwarf-lords in halls of stone,
Nine for Mortal Men, doomed to die,
One for the Dark Lord on his dark throne
In the Land of Mordor where the Shadows lie.
One Ring to rule them all, One Ring to find them,
One Ring to bring them all and in the darkness bind them.
In the Land of Mordor where the Shadows lie.”


----------



## Sapper PE LS

“Three Rings for the Elven-kings under the sky,
Seven for the Dwarf-lords in halls of stone,
Nine for Mortal Men, doomed to die,
One for the Dark Lord on his dark throne
In the Land of Mordor where the Shadows lie.
One Ring to rule them all, One Ring to find them,
One Ring to bring them all and in the darkness bind them.
In the Land of Mordor where the Shadows lie.”


----------



## Sapper PE LS

“Three Rings for the Elven-kings under the sky,
Seven for the Dwarf-lords in halls of stone,
Nine for Mortal Men, doomed to die,
One for the Dark Lord on his dark throne
In the Land of Mordor where the Shadows lie.
One Ring to rule them all, One Ring to find them,
One Ring to bring them all and in the darkness bind them.
In the Land of Mordor where the Shadows lie.”


----------



## Sapper PE LS

“Three Rings for the Elven-kings under the sky,
Seven for the Dwarf-lords in halls of stone,
Nine for Mortal Men, doomed to die,
One for the Dark Lord on his dark throne
In the Land of Mordor where the Shadows lie.
One Ring to rule them all, One Ring to find them,
One Ring to bring them all and in the darkness bind them.
In the Land of Mordor where the Shadows lie.”


----------



## Sapper PE LS

“Three Rings for the Elven-kings under the sky,
Seven for the Dwarf-lords in halls of stone,
Nine for Mortal Men, doomed to die,
One for the Dark Lord on his dark throne
In the Land of Mordor where the Shadows lie.
One Ring to rule them all, One Ring to find them,
One Ring to bring them all and in the darkness bind them.
In the Land of Mordor where the Shadows lie.”


----------



## Sapper PE LS

“Three Rings for the Elven-kings under the sky,
Seven for the Dwarf-lords in halls of stone,
Nine for Mortal Men, doomed to die,
One for the Dark Lord on his dark throne
In the Land of Mordor where the Shadows lie.
One Ring to rule them all, One Ring to find them,
One Ring to bring them all and in the darkness bind them.
In the Land of Mordor where the Shadows lie.”


----------



## Sapper PE LS

“Three Rings for the Elven-kings under the sky,
Seven for the Dwarf-lords in halls of stone,
Nine for Mortal Men, doomed to die,
One for the Dark Lord on his dark throne
In the Land of Mordor where the Shadows lie.
One Ring to rule them all, One Ring to find them,
One Ring to bring them all and in the darkness bind them.
In the Land of Mordor where the Shadows lie.”


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## akwooly

akwooly said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Big gap between me and eg
> 
> 
> 
> _EG and I...._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok.
Click to expand...

Why?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

If you can keep your head when all about you
Are losing theirs and blaming it on you,
If you can trust yourself when all men doubt you,
But make allowance for their doubting too;
If you can wait and not be tired by waiting,
Or being lied about, don’t deal in lies,
Or being hated, don’t give way to hating,
And yet don’t look too good, nor talk too wise:
If you can dream—and not make dreams your master;
If you can think—and not make thoughts your aim;
If you can meet with Triumph and Disaster
And treat those two impostors just the same;
If you can bear to hear the truth you’ve spoken
Twisted by knaves to make a trap for fools,
Or watch the things you gave your life to, broken,
And stoop and build ’em up with worn-out tools:
If you can make one heap of all your winnings
And risk it on one turn of pitch-and-toss,
And lose, and start again at your beginnings
And never breathe a word about your loss;
If you can force your heart and nerve and sinew
To serve your turn long after they are gone,
And so hold on when there is nothing in you
Except the Will which says to them: ‘Hold on!’
If you can talk with crowds and keep your virtue,
Or walk with Kings—nor lose the common touch,
If neither foes nor loving friends can hurt you,
If all men count with you, but none too much;
If you can fill the unforgiving minute
With sixty seconds’ worth of distance run,
Yours is the Earth and everything that’s in it,
And—which is more—you’ll be a Man, my son!

Rudyard Kipling


----------



## Sapper PE LS

If you can keep your head when all about you
Are losing theirs and blaming it on you,
If you can trust yourself when all men doubt you,
But make allowance for their doubting too;
If you can wait and not be tired by waiting,
Or being lied about, don’t deal in lies,
Or being hated, don’t give way to hating,
And yet don’t look too good, nor talk too wise:
If you can dream—and not make dreams your master;
If you can think—and not make thoughts your aim;
If you can meet with Triumph and Disaster
And treat those two impostors just the same;
If you can bear to hear the truth you’ve spoken
Twisted by knaves to make a trap for fools,
Or watch the things you gave your life to, broken,
And stoop and build ’em up with worn-out tools:
If you can make one heap of all your winnings
And risk it on one turn of pitch-and-toss,
And lose, and start again at your beginnings
And never breathe a word about your loss;
If you can force your heart and nerve and sinew
To serve your turn long after they are gone,
And so hold on when there is nothing in you
Except the Will which says to them: ‘Hold on!’
If you can talk with crowds and keep your virtue,
Or walk with Kings—nor lose the common touch,
If neither foes nor loving friends can hurt you,
If all men count with you, but none too much;
If you can fill the unforgiving minute
With sixty seconds’ worth of distance run,
Yours is the Earth and everything that’s in it,
And—which is more—you’ll be a Man, my son!

Rudyard Kipling


----------



## Sapper PE LS

If you can keep your head when all about you
Are losing theirs and blaming it on you,
If you can trust yourself when all men doubt you,
But make allowance for their doubting too;
If you can wait and not be tired by waiting,
Or being lied about, don’t deal in lies,
Or being hated, don’t give way to hating,
And yet don’t look too good, nor talk too wise:
If you can dream—and not make dreams your master;
If you can think—and not make thoughts your aim;
If you can meet with Triumph and Disaster
And treat those two impostors just the same;
If you can bear to hear the truth you’ve spoken
Twisted by knaves to make a trap for fools,
Or watch the things you gave your life to, broken,
And stoop and build ’em up with worn-out tools:
If you can make one heap of all your winnings
And risk it on one turn of pitch-and-toss,
And lose, and start again at your beginnings
And never breathe a word about your loss;
If you can force your heart and nerve and sinew
To serve your turn long after they are gone,
And so hold on when there is nothing in you
Except the Will which says to them: ‘Hold on!’
If you can talk with crowds and keep your virtue,
Or walk with Kings—nor lose the common touch,
If neither foes nor loving friends can hurt you,
If all men count with you, but none too much;
If you can fill the unforgiving minute
With sixty seconds’ worth of distance run,
Yours is the Earth and everything that’s in it,
And—which is more—you’ll be a Man, my son!

Rudyard Kipling


----------



## akwooly

akwooly said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Big gap between me and eg
> 
> 
> 
> _EG and I...._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why?
Click to expand...

Between EG and me?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

If you can keep your head when all about you
Are losing theirs and blaming it on you,
If you can trust yourself when all men doubt you,
But make allowance for their doubting too;
If you can wait and not be tired by waiting,
Or being lied about, don’t deal in lies,
Or being hated, don’t give way to hating,
And yet don’t look too good, nor talk too wise:
If you can dream—and not make dreams your master;
If you can think—and not make thoughts your aim;
If you can meet with Triumph and Disaster
And treat those two impostors just the same;
If you can bear to hear the truth you’ve spoken
Twisted by knaves to make a trap for fools,
Or watch the things you gave your life to, broken,
And stoop and build ’em up with worn-out tools:
If you can make one heap of all your winnings
And risk it on one turn of pitch-and-toss,
And lose, and start again at your beginnings
And never breathe a word about your loss;
If you can force your heart and nerve and sinew
To serve your turn long after they are gone,
And so hold on when there is nothing in you
Except the Will which says to them: ‘Hold on!’
If you can talk with crowds and keep your virtue,
Or walk with Kings—nor lose the common touch,
If neither foes nor loving friends can hurt you,
If all men count with you, but none too much;
If you can fill the unforgiving minute
With sixty seconds’ worth of distance run,
Yours is the Earth and everything that’s in it,
And—which is more—you’ll be a Man, my son!

Rudyard Kipling


----------



## Sapper PE LS

If you can keep your head when all about you
Are losing theirs and blaming it on you,
If you can trust yourself when all men doubt you,
But make allowance for their doubting too;
If you can wait and not be tired by waiting,
Or being lied about, don’t deal in lies,
Or being hated, don’t give way to hating,
And yet don’t look too good, nor talk too wise:
If you can dream—and not make dreams your master;
If you can think—and not make thoughts your aim;
If you can meet with Triumph and Disaster
And treat those two impostors just the same;
If you can bear to hear the truth you’ve spoken
Twisted by knaves to make a trap for fools,
Or watch the things you gave your life to, broken,
And stoop and build ’em up with worn-out tools:
If you can make one heap of all your winnings
And risk it on one turn of pitch-and-toss,
And lose, and start again at your beginnings
And never breathe a word about your loss;
If you can force your heart and nerve and sinew
To serve your turn long after they are gone,
And so hold on when there is nothing in you
Except the Will which says to them: ‘Hold on!’
If you can talk with crowds and keep your virtue,
Or walk with Kings—nor lose the common touch,
If neither foes nor loving friends can hurt you,
If all men count with you, but none too much;
If you can fill the unforgiving minute
With sixty seconds’ worth of distance run,
Yours is the Earth and everything that’s in it,
And—which is more—you’ll be a Man, my son!

Rudyard Kipling


----------



## Sapper PE LS

If you can keep your head when all about you
Are losing theirs and blaming it on you,
If you can trust yourself when all men doubt you,
But make allowance for their doubting too;
If you can wait and not be tired by waiting,
Or being lied about, don’t deal in lies,
Or being hated, don’t give way to hating,
And yet don’t look too good, nor talk too wise:
If you can dream—and not make dreams your master;
If you can think—and not make thoughts your aim;
If you can meet with Triumph and Disaster
And treat those two impostors just the same;
If you can bear to hear the truth you’ve spoken
Twisted by knaves to make a trap for fools,
Or watch the things you gave your life to, broken,
And stoop and build ’em up with worn-out tools:
If you can make one heap of all your winnings
And risk it on one turn of pitch-and-toss,
And lose, and start again at your beginnings
And never breathe a word about your loss;
If you can force your heart and nerve and sinew
To serve your turn long after they are gone,
And so hold on when there is nothing in you
Except the Will which says to them: ‘Hold on!’
If you can talk with crowds and keep your virtue,
Or walk with Kings—nor lose the common touch,
If neither foes nor loving friends can hurt you,
If all men count with you, but none too much;
If you can fill the unforgiving minute
With sixty seconds’ worth of distance run,
Yours is the Earth and everything that’s in it,
And—which is more—you’ll be a Man, my son!

Rudyard Kipling


----------



## Sapper PE LS

If you can keep your head when all about you
Are losing theirs and blaming it on you,
If you can trust yourself when all men doubt you,
But make allowance for their doubting too;
If you can wait and not be tired by waiting,
Or being lied about, don’t deal in lies,
Or being hated, don’t give way to hating,
And yet don’t look too good, nor talk too wise:
If you can dream—and not make dreams your master;
If you can think—and not make thoughts your aim;
If you can meet with Triumph and Disaster
And treat those two impostors just the same;
If you can bear to hear the truth you’ve spoken
Twisted by knaves to make a trap for fools,
Or watch the things you gave your life to, broken,
And stoop and build ’em up with worn-out tools:
If you can make one heap of all your winnings
And risk it on one turn of pitch-and-toss,
And lose, and start again at your beginnings
And never breathe a word about your loss;
If you can force your heart and nerve and sinew
To serve your turn long after they are gone,
And so hold on when there is nothing in you
Except the Will which says to them: ‘Hold on!’
If you can talk with crowds and keep your virtue,
Or walk with Kings—nor lose the common touch,
If neither foes nor loving friends can hurt you,
If all men count with you, but none too much;
If you can fill the unforgiving minute
With sixty seconds’ worth of distance run,
Yours is the Earth and everything that’s in it,
And—which is more—you’ll be a Man, my son!

Rudyard Kipling


----------



## Sapper PE LS

If you can keep your head when all about you
Are losing theirs and blaming it on you,
If you can trust yourself when all men doubt you,
But make allowance for their doubting too;
If you can wait and not be tired by waiting,
Or being lied about, don’t deal in lies,
Or being hated, don’t give way to hating,
And yet don’t look too good, nor talk too wise:
If you can dream—and not make dreams your master;
If you can think—and not make thoughts your aim;
If you can meet with Triumph and Disaster
And treat those two impostors just the same;
If you can bear to hear the truth you’ve spoken
Twisted by knaves to make a trap for fools,
Or watch the things you gave your life to, broken,
And stoop and build ’em up with worn-out tools:
If you can make one heap of all your winnings
And risk it on one turn of pitch-and-toss,
And lose, and start again at your beginnings
And never breathe a word about your loss;
If you can force your heart and nerve and sinew
To serve your turn long after they are gone,
And so hold on when there is nothing in you
Except the Will which says to them: ‘Hold on!’
If you can talk with crowds and keep your virtue,
Or walk with Kings—nor lose the common touch,
If neither foes nor loving friends can hurt you,
If all men count with you, but none too much;
If you can fill the unforgiving minute
With sixty seconds’ worth of distance run,
Yours is the Earth and everything that’s in it,
And—which is more—you’ll be a Man, my son!

Rudyard Kipling


----------



## Sapper PE LS

If you can keep your head when all about you
Are losing theirs and blaming it on you,
If you can trust yourself when all men doubt you,
But make allowance for their doubting too;
If you can wait and not be tired by waiting,
Or being lied about, don’t deal in lies,
Or being hated, don’t give way to hating,
And yet don’t look too good, nor talk too wise:
If you can dream—and not make dreams your master;
If you can think—and not make thoughts your aim;
If you can meet with Triumph and Disaster
And treat those two impostors just the same;
If you can bear to hear the truth you’ve spoken
Twisted by knaves to make a trap for fools,
Or watch the things you gave your life to, broken,
And stoop and build ’em up with worn-out tools:
If you can make one heap of all your winnings
And risk it on one turn of pitch-and-toss,
And lose, and start again at your beginnings
And never breathe a word about your loss;
If you can force your heart and nerve and sinew
To serve your turn long after they are gone,
And so hold on when there is nothing in you
Except the Will which says to them: ‘Hold on!’
If you can talk with crowds and keep your virtue,
Or walk with Kings—nor lose the common touch,
If neither foes nor loving friends can hurt you,
If all men count with you, but none too much;
If you can fill the unforgiving minute
With sixty seconds’ worth of distance run,
Yours is the Earth and everything that’s in it,
And—which is more—you’ll be a Man, my son!

Rudyard Kipling


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I went into a public-'ouse to get a pint o' beer,
The publican 'e up an' sez, "We serve no red-coats here."
The girls be'ind the bar they laughed an' giggled fit to die,
I outs into the street again an' to myself sez I:
O it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' "Tommy, go away";
But it's "Thank you, Mister Atkins", when the band begins to play,
The band begins to play, my boys, the band begins to play,
O it's "Thank you, Mister Atkins", when the band begins to play.

I went into a theatre as sober as could be,
They gave a drunk civilian room, but 'adn't none for me;
They sent me to the gallery or round the music-'alls,
But when it comes to fightin', Lord! they'll shove me in the stalls!
For it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' "Tommy, wait outside";
But it's "Special train for Atkins" when the trooper's on the tide,
The troopship's on the tide, my boys, the troopship's on the tide,
O it's "Special train for Atkins" when the trooper's on the tide.

Yes, makin' mock o' uniforms that guard you while you sleep
Is cheaper than them uniforms, an' they're starvation cheap;
An' hustlin' drunken soldiers when they're goin' large a bit
Is five times better business than paradin' in full kit.
Then it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' "Tommy, 'ow's yer soul?"
But it's "Thin red line of 'eroes" when the drums begin to roll,
The drums begin to roll, my boys, the drums begin to roll,
O it's "Thin red line of 'eroes" when the drums begin to roll.

We aren't no thin red 'eroes, nor we aren't no blackguards too,
But single men in barricks, most remarkable like you;
An' if sometimes our conduck isn't all your fancy paints,
Why, single men in barricks don't grow into plaster saints;
While it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' "Tommy, fall be'ind",
But it's "Please to walk in front, sir", when there's trouble in the wind,
There's trouble in the wind, my boys, there's trouble in the wind,
O it's "Please to walk in front, sir", when there's trouble in the wind.

You talk o' better food for us, an' schools, an' fires, an' all:
We'll wait for extry rations if you treat us rational.
Don't mess about the cook-room slops, but prove it to our face
The Widow's Uniform is not the soldier-man's disgrace.
For it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' "Chuck him out, the brute!"
But it's "Saviour of 'is country" when the guns begin to shoot;
An' it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' anything you please;
An' Tommy ain't a bloomin' fool -- you bet that Tommy sees!

Rudyard Kipling


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I went into a public-'ouse to get a pint o' beer,
The publican 'e up an' sez, "We serve no red-coats here."
The girls be'ind the bar they laughed an' giggled fit to die,
I outs into the street again an' to myself sez I:
O it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' "Tommy, go away";
But it's "Thank you, Mister Atkins", when the band begins to play,
The band begins to play, my boys, the band begins to play,
O it's "Thank you, Mister Atkins", when the band begins to play.

I went into a theatre as sober as could be,
They gave a drunk civilian room, but 'adn't none for me;
They sent me to the gallery or round the music-'alls,
But when it comes to fightin', Lord! they'll shove me in the stalls!
For it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' "Tommy, wait outside";
But it's "Special train for Atkins" when the trooper's on the tide,
The troopship's on the tide, my boys, the troopship's on the tide,
O it's "Special train for Atkins" when the trooper's on the tide.

Yes, makin' mock o' uniforms that guard you while you sleep
Is cheaper than them uniforms, an' they're starvation cheap;
An' hustlin' drunken soldiers when they're goin' large a bit
Is five times better business than paradin' in full kit.
Then it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' "Tommy, 'ow's yer soul?"
But it's "Thin red line of 'eroes" when the drums begin to roll,
The drums begin to roll, my boys, the drums begin to roll,
O it's "Thin red line of 'eroes" when the drums begin to roll.

We aren't no thin red 'eroes, nor we aren't no blackguards too,
But single men in barricks, most remarkable like you;
An' if sometimes our conduck isn't all your fancy paints,
Why, single men in barricks don't grow into plaster saints;
While it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' "Tommy, fall be'ind",
But it's "Please to walk in front, sir", when there's trouble in the wind,
There's trouble in the wind, my boys, there's trouble in the wind,
O it's "Please to walk in front, sir", when there's trouble in the wind.

You talk o' better food for us, an' schools, an' fires, an' all:
We'll wait for extry rations if you treat us rational.
Don't mess about the cook-room slops, but prove it to our face
The Widow's Uniform is not the soldier-man's disgrace.
For it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' "Chuck him out, the brute!"
But it's "Saviour of 'is country" when the guns begin to shoot;
An' it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' anything you please;
An' Tommy ain't a bloomin' fool -- you bet that Tommy sees!

Rudyard Kipling


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I went into a public-'ouse to get a pint o' beer,
The publican 'e up an' sez, "We serve no red-coats here."
The girls be'ind the bar they laughed an' giggled fit to die,
I outs into the street again an' to myself sez I:
O it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' "Tommy, go away";
But it's "Thank you, Mister Atkins", when the band begins to play,
The band begins to play, my boys, the band begins to play,
O it's "Thank you, Mister Atkins", when the band begins to play.

I went into a theatre as sober as could be,
They gave a drunk civilian room, but 'adn't none for me;
They sent me to the gallery or round the music-'alls,
But when it comes to fightin', Lord! they'll shove me in the stalls!
For it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' "Tommy, wait outside";
But it's "Special train for Atkins" when the trooper's on the tide,
The troopship's on the tide, my boys, the troopship's on the tide,
O it's "Special train for Atkins" when the trooper's on the tide.

Yes, makin' mock o' uniforms that guard you while you sleep
Is cheaper than them uniforms, an' they're starvation cheap;
An' hustlin' drunken soldiers when they're goin' large a bit
Is five times better business than paradin' in full kit.
Then it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' "Tommy, 'ow's yer soul?"
But it's "Thin red line of 'eroes" when the drums begin to roll,
The drums begin to roll, my boys, the drums begin to roll,
O it's "Thin red line of 'eroes" when the drums begin to roll.

We aren't no thin red 'eroes, nor we aren't no blackguards too,
But single men in barricks, most remarkable like you;
An' if sometimes our conduck isn't all your fancy paints,
Why, single men in barricks don't grow into plaster saints;
While it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' "Tommy, fall be'ind",
But it's "Please to walk in front, sir", when there's trouble in the wind,
There's trouble in the wind, my boys, there's trouble in the wind,
O it's "Please to walk in front, sir", when there's trouble in the wind.

You talk o' better food for us, an' schools, an' fires, an' all:
We'll wait for extry rations if you treat us rational.
Don't mess about the cook-room slops, but prove it to our face
The Widow's Uniform is not the soldier-man's disgrace.
For it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' "Chuck him out, the brute!"
But it's "Saviour of 'is country" when the guns begin to shoot;
An' it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' anything you please;
An' Tommy ain't a bloomin' fool -- you bet that Tommy sees!

Rudyard Kipling


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I went into a public-'ouse to get a pint o' beer,
The publican 'e up an' sez, "We serve no red-coats here."
The girls be'ind the bar they laughed an' giggled fit to die,
I outs into the street again an' to myself sez I:
O it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' "Tommy, go away";
But it's "Thank you, Mister Atkins", when the band begins to play,
The band begins to play, my boys, the band begins to play,
O it's "Thank you, Mister Atkins", when the band begins to play.

I went into a theatre as sober as could be,
They gave a drunk civilian room, but 'adn't none for me;
They sent me to the gallery or round the music-'alls,
But when it comes to fightin', Lord! they'll shove me in the stalls!
For it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' "Tommy, wait outside";
But it's "Special train for Atkins" when the trooper's on the tide,
The troopship's on the tide, my boys, the troopship's on the tide,
O it's "Special train for Atkins" when the trooper's on the tide.

Yes, makin' mock o' uniforms that guard you while you sleep
Is cheaper than them uniforms, an' they're starvation cheap;
An' hustlin' drunken soldiers when they're goin' large a bit
Is five times better business than paradin' in full kit.
Then it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' "Tommy, 'ow's yer soul?"
But it's "Thin red line of 'eroes" when the drums begin to roll,
The drums begin to roll, my boys, the drums begin to roll,
O it's "Thin red line of 'eroes" when the drums begin to roll.

We aren't no thin red 'eroes, nor we aren't no blackguards too,
But single men in barricks, most remarkable like you;
An' if sometimes our conduck isn't all your fancy paints,
Why, single men in barricks don't grow into plaster saints;
While it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' "Tommy, fall be'ind",
But it's "Please to walk in front, sir", when there's trouble in the wind,
There's trouble in the wind, my boys, there's trouble in the wind,
O it's "Please to walk in front, sir", when there's trouble in the wind.

You talk o' better food for us, an' schools, an' fires, an' all:
We'll wait for extry rations if you treat us rational.
Don't mess about the cook-room slops, but prove it to our face
The Widow's Uniform is not the soldier-man's disgrace.
For it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' "Chuck him out, the brute!"
But it's "Saviour of 'is country" when the guns begin to shoot;
An' it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' anything you please;
An' Tommy ain't a bloomin' fool -- you bet that Tommy sees!

Rudyard Kipling


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I went into a public-'ouse to get a pint o' beer,
The publican 'e up an' sez, "We serve no red-coats here."
The girls be'ind the bar they laughed an' giggled fit to die,
I outs into the street again an' to myself sez I:
O it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' "Tommy, go away";
But it's "Thank you, Mister Atkins", when the band begins to play,
The band begins to play, my boys, the band begins to play,
O it's "Thank you, Mister Atkins", when the band begins to play.

I went into a theatre as sober as could be,
They gave a drunk civilian room, but 'adn't none for me;
They sent me to the gallery or round the music-'alls,
But when it comes to fightin', Lord! they'll shove me in the stalls!
For it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' "Tommy, wait outside";
But it's "Special train for Atkins" when the trooper's on the tide,
The troopship's on the tide, my boys, the troopship's on the tide,
O it's "Special train for Atkins" when the trooper's on the tide.

Yes, makin' mock o' uniforms that guard you while you sleep
Is cheaper than them uniforms, an' they're starvation cheap;
An' hustlin' drunken soldiers when they're goin' large a bit
Is five times better business than paradin' in full kit.
Then it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' "Tommy, 'ow's yer soul?"
But it's "Thin red line of 'eroes" when the drums begin to roll,
The drums begin to roll, my boys, the drums begin to roll,
O it's "Thin red line of 'eroes" when the drums begin to roll.

We aren't no thin red 'eroes, nor we aren't no blackguards too,
But single men in barricks, most remarkable like you;
An' if sometimes our conduck isn't all your fancy paints,
Why, single men in barricks don't grow into plaster saints;
While it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' "Tommy, fall be'ind",
But it's "Please to walk in front, sir", when there's trouble in the wind,
There's trouble in the wind, my boys, there's trouble in the wind,
O it's "Please to walk in front, sir", when there's trouble in the wind.

You talk o' better food for us, an' schools, an' fires, an' all:
We'll wait for extry rations if you treat us rational.
Don't mess about the cook-room slops, but prove it to our face
The Widow's Uniform is not the soldier-man's disgrace.
For it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' "Chuck him out, the brute!"
But it's "Saviour of 'is country" when the guns begin to shoot;
An' it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' anything you please;
An' Tommy ain't a bloomin' fool -- you bet that Tommy sees!

Rudyard Kipling


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I went into a public-'ouse to get a pint o' beer,
The publican 'e up an' sez, "We serve no red-coats here."
The girls be'ind the bar they laughed an' giggled fit to die,
I outs into the street again an' to myself sez I:
O it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' "Tommy, go away";
But it's "Thank you, Mister Atkins", when the band begins to play,
The band begins to play, my boys, the band begins to play,
O it's "Thank you, Mister Atkins", when the band begins to play.

I went into a theatre as sober as could be,
They gave a drunk civilian room, but 'adn't none for me;
They sent me to the gallery or round the music-'alls,
But when it comes to fightin', Lord! they'll shove me in the stalls!
For it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' "Tommy, wait outside";
But it's "Special train for Atkins" when the trooper's on the tide,
The troopship's on the tide, my boys, the troopship's on the tide,
O it's "Special train for Atkins" when the trooper's on the tide.

Yes, makin' mock o' uniforms that guard you while you sleep
Is cheaper than them uniforms, an' they're starvation cheap;
An' hustlin' drunken soldiers when they're goin' large a bit
Is five times better business than paradin' in full kit.
Then it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' "Tommy, 'ow's yer soul?"
But it's "Thin red line of 'eroes" when the drums begin to roll,
The drums begin to roll, my boys, the drums begin to roll,
O it's "Thin red line of 'eroes" when the drums begin to roll.

We aren't no thin red 'eroes, nor we aren't no blackguards too,
But single men in barricks, most remarkable like you;
An' if sometimes our conduck isn't all your fancy paints,
Why, single men in barricks don't grow into plaster saints;
While it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' "Tommy, fall be'ind",
But it's "Please to walk in front, sir", when there's trouble in the wind,
There's trouble in the wind, my boys, there's trouble in the wind,
O it's "Please to walk in front, sir", when there's trouble in the wind.

You talk o' better food for us, an' schools, an' fires, an' all:
We'll wait for extry rations if you treat us rational.
Don't mess about the cook-room slops, but prove it to our face
The Widow's Uniform is not the soldier-man's disgrace.
For it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' "Chuck him out, the brute!"
But it's "Saviour of 'is country" when the guns begin to shoot;
An' it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' anything you please;
An' Tommy ain't a bloomin' fool -- you bet that Tommy sees!

Rudyard Kipling


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I went into a public-'ouse to get a pint o' beer,
The publican 'e up an' sez, "We serve no red-coats here."
The girls be'ind the bar they laughed an' giggled fit to die,
I outs into the street again an' to myself sez I:
O it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' "Tommy, go away";
But it's "Thank you, Mister Atkins", when the band begins to play,
The band begins to play, my boys, the band begins to play,
O it's "Thank you, Mister Atkins", when the band begins to play.

I went into a theatre as sober as could be,
They gave a drunk civilian room, but 'adn't none for me;
They sent me to the gallery or round the music-'alls,
But when it comes to fightin', Lord! they'll shove me in the stalls!
For it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' "Tommy, wait outside";
But it's "Special train for Atkins" when the trooper's on the tide,
The troopship's on the tide, my boys, the troopship's on the tide,
O it's "Special train for Atkins" when the trooper's on the tide.

Yes, makin' mock o' uniforms that guard you while you sleep
Is cheaper than them uniforms, an' they're starvation cheap;
An' hustlin' drunken soldiers when they're goin' large a bit
Is five times better business than paradin' in full kit.
Then it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' "Tommy, 'ow's yer soul?"
But it's "Thin red line of 'eroes" when the drums begin to roll,
The drums begin to roll, my boys, the drums begin to roll,
O it's "Thin red line of 'eroes" when the drums begin to roll.

We aren't no thin red 'eroes, nor we aren't no blackguards too,
But single men in barricks, most remarkable like you;
An' if sometimes our conduck isn't all your fancy paints,
Why, single men in barricks don't grow into plaster saints;
While it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' "Tommy, fall be'ind",
But it's "Please to walk in front, sir", when there's trouble in the wind,
There's trouble in the wind, my boys, there's trouble in the wind,
O it's "Please to walk in front, sir", when there's trouble in the wind.

You talk o' better food for us, an' schools, an' fires, an' all:
We'll wait for extry rations if you treat us rational.
Don't mess about the cook-room slops, but prove it to our face
The Widow's Uniform is not the soldier-man's disgrace.
For it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' "Chuck him out, the brute!"
But it's "Saviour of 'is country" when the guns begin to shoot;
An' it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' anything you please;
An' Tommy ain't a bloomin' fool -- you bet that Tommy sees!

Rudyard Kipling


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I went into a public-'ouse to get a pint o' beer,
The publican 'e up an' sez, "We serve no red-coats here."
The girls be'ind the bar they laughed an' giggled fit to die,
I outs into the street again an' to myself sez I:
O it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' "Tommy, go away";
But it's "Thank you, Mister Atkins", when the band begins to play,
The band begins to play, my boys, the band begins to play,
O it's "Thank you, Mister Atkins", when the band begins to play.

I went into a theatre as sober as could be,
They gave a drunk civilian room, but 'adn't none for me;
They sent me to the gallery or round the music-'alls,
But when it comes to fightin', Lord! they'll shove me in the stalls!
For it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' "Tommy, wait outside";
But it's "Special train for Atkins" when the trooper's on the tide,
The troopship's on the tide, my boys, the troopship's on the tide,
O it's "Special train for Atkins" when the trooper's on the tide.

Yes, makin' mock o' uniforms that guard you while you sleep
Is cheaper than them uniforms, an' they're starvation cheap;
An' hustlin' drunken soldiers when they're goin' large a bit
Is five times better business than paradin' in full kit.
Then it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' "Tommy, 'ow's yer soul?"
But it's "Thin red line of 'eroes" when the drums begin to roll,
The drums begin to roll, my boys, the drums begin to roll,
O it's "Thin red line of 'eroes" when the drums begin to roll.

We aren't no thin red 'eroes, nor we aren't no blackguards too,
But single men in barricks, most remarkable like you;
An' if sometimes our conduck isn't all your fancy paints,
Why, single men in barricks don't grow into plaster saints;
While it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' "Tommy, fall be'ind",
But it's "Please to walk in front, sir", when there's trouble in the wind,
There's trouble in the wind, my boys, there's trouble in the wind,
O it's "Please to walk in front, sir", when there's trouble in the wind.

You talk o' better food for us, an' schools, an' fires, an' all:
We'll wait for extry rations if you treat us rational.
Don't mess about the cook-room slops, but prove it to our face
The Widow's Uniform is not the soldier-man's disgrace.
For it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' "Chuck him out, the brute!"
But it's "Saviour of 'is country" when the guns begin to shoot;
An' it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' anything you please;
An' Tommy ain't a bloomin' fool -- you bet that Tommy sees!

Rudyard Kipling


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I went into a public-'ouse to get a pint o' beer,
The publican 'e up an' sez, "We serve no red-coats here."
The girls be'ind the bar they laughed an' giggled fit to die,
I outs into the street again an' to myself sez I:
O it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' "Tommy, go away";
But it's "Thank you, Mister Atkins", when the band begins to play,
The band begins to play, my boys, the band begins to play,
O it's "Thank you, Mister Atkins", when the band begins to play.

I went into a theatre as sober as could be,
They gave a drunk civilian room, but 'adn't none for me;
They sent me to the gallery or round the music-'alls,
But when it comes to fightin', Lord! they'll shove me in the stalls!
For it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' "Tommy, wait outside";
But it's "Special train for Atkins" when the trooper's on the tide,
The troopship's on the tide, my boys, the troopship's on the tide,
O it's "Special train for Atkins" when the trooper's on the tide.

Yes, makin' mock o' uniforms that guard you while you sleep
Is cheaper than them uniforms, an' they're starvation cheap;
An' hustlin' drunken soldiers when they're goin' large a bit
Is five times better business than paradin' in full kit.
Then it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' "Tommy, 'ow's yer soul?"
But it's "Thin red line of 'eroes" when the drums begin to roll,
The drums begin to roll, my boys, the drums begin to roll,
O it's "Thin red line of 'eroes" when the drums begin to roll.

We aren't no thin red 'eroes, nor we aren't no blackguards too,
But single men in barricks, most remarkable like you;
An' if sometimes our conduck isn't all your fancy paints,
Why, single men in barricks don't grow into plaster saints;
While it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' "Tommy, fall be'ind",
But it's "Please to walk in front, sir", when there's trouble in the wind,
There's trouble in the wind, my boys, there's trouble in the wind,
O it's "Please to walk in front, sir", when there's trouble in the wind.

You talk o' better food for us, an' schools, an' fires, an' all:
We'll wait for extry rations if you treat us rational.
Don't mess about the cook-room slops, but prove it to our face
The Widow's Uniform is not the soldier-man's disgrace.
For it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' "Chuck him out, the brute!"
But it's "Saviour of 'is country" when the guns begin to shoot;
An' it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' anything you please;
An' Tommy ain't a bloomin' fool -- you bet that Tommy sees!

Rudyard Kipling


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I went into a public-'ouse to get a pint o' beer,
The publican 'e up an' sez, "We serve no red-coats here."
The girls be'ind the bar they laughed an' giggled fit to die,
I outs into the street again an' to myself sez I:
O it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' "Tommy, go away";
But it's "Thank you, Mister Atkins", when the band begins to play,
The band begins to play, my boys, the band begins to play,
O it's "Thank you, Mister Atkins", when the band begins to play.

I went into a theatre as sober as could be,
They gave a drunk civilian room, but 'adn't none for me;
They sent me to the gallery or round the music-'alls,
But when it comes to fightin', Lord! they'll shove me in the stalls!
For it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' "Tommy, wait outside";
But it's "Special train for Atkins" when the trooper's on the tide,
The troopship's on the tide, my boys, the troopship's on the tide,
O it's "Special train for Atkins" when the trooper's on the tide.

Yes, makin' mock o' uniforms that guard you while you sleep
Is cheaper than them uniforms, an' they're starvation cheap;
An' hustlin' drunken soldiers when they're goin' large a bit
Is five times better business than paradin' in full kit.
Then it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' "Tommy, 'ow's yer soul?"
But it's "Thin red line of 'eroes" when the drums begin to roll,
The drums begin to roll, my boys, the drums begin to roll,
O it's "Thin red line of 'eroes" when the drums begin to roll.

We aren't no thin red 'eroes, nor we aren't no blackguards too,
But single men in barricks, most remarkable like you;
An' if sometimes our conduck isn't all your fancy paints,
Why, single men in barricks don't grow into plaster saints;
While it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' "Tommy, fall be'ind",
But it's "Please to walk in front, sir", when there's trouble in the wind,
There's trouble in the wind, my boys, there's trouble in the wind,
O it's "Please to walk in front, sir", when there's trouble in the wind.

You talk o' better food for us, an' schools, an' fires, an' all:
We'll wait for extry rations if you treat us rational.
Don't mess about the cook-room slops, but prove it to our face
The Widow's Uniform is not the soldier-man's disgrace.
For it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' "Chuck him out, the brute!"
But it's "Saviour of 'is country" when the guns begin to shoot;
An' it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' anything you please;
An' Tommy ain't a bloomin' fool -- you bet that Tommy sees!

Rudyard Kipling


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I went into a public-'ouse to get a pint o' beer,
The publican 'e up an' sez, "We serve no red-coats here."
The girls be'ind the bar they laughed an' giggled fit to die,
I outs into the street again an' to myself sez I:
O it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' "Tommy, go away";
But it's "Thank you, Mister Atkins", when the band begins to play,
The band begins to play, my boys, the band begins to play,
O it's "Thank you, Mister Atkins", when the band begins to play.

I went into a theatre as sober as could be,
They gave a drunk civilian room, but 'adn't none for me;
They sent me to the gallery or round the music-'alls,
But when it comes to fightin', Lord! they'll shove me in the stalls!
For it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' "Tommy, wait outside";
But it's "Special train for Atkins" when the trooper's on the tide,
The troopship's on the tide, my boys, the troopship's on the tide,
O it's "Special train for Atkins" when the trooper's on the tide.

Yes, makin' mock o' uniforms that guard you while you sleep
Is cheaper than them uniforms, an' they're starvation cheap;
An' hustlin' drunken soldiers when they're goin' large a bit
Is five times better business than paradin' in full kit.
Then it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' "Tommy, 'ow's yer soul?"
But it's "Thin red line of 'eroes" when the drums begin to roll,
The drums begin to roll, my boys, the drums begin to roll,
O it's "Thin red line of 'eroes" when the drums begin to roll.

We aren't no thin red 'eroes, nor we aren't no blackguards too,
But single men in barricks, most remarkable like you;
An' if sometimes our conduck isn't all your fancy paints,
Why, single men in barricks don't grow into plaster saints;
While it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' "Tommy, fall be'ind",
But it's "Please to walk in front, sir", when there's trouble in the wind,
There's trouble in the wind, my boys, there's trouble in the wind,
O it's "Please to walk in front, sir", when there's trouble in the wind.

You talk o' better food for us, an' schools, an' fires, an' all:
We'll wait for extry rations if you treat us rational.
Don't mess about the cook-room slops, but prove it to our face
The Widow's Uniform is not the soldier-man's disgrace.
For it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' "Chuck him out, the brute!"
But it's "Saviour of 'is country" when the guns begin to shoot;
An' it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' anything you please;
An' Tommy ain't a bloomin' fool -- you bet that Tommy sees!

Rudyard Kipling


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I went into a public-'ouse to get a pint o' beer,
The publican 'e up an' sez, "We serve no red-coats here."
The girls be'ind the bar they laughed an' giggled fit to die,
I outs into the street again an' to myself sez I:
O it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' "Tommy, go away";
But it's "Thank you, Mister Atkins", when the band begins to play,
The band begins to play, my boys, the band begins to play,
O it's "Thank you, Mister Atkins", when the band begins to play.

I went into a theatre as sober as could be,
They gave a drunk civilian room, but 'adn't none for me;
They sent me to the gallery or round the music-'alls,
But when it comes to fightin', Lord! they'll shove me in the stalls!
For it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' "Tommy, wait outside";
But it's "Special train for Atkins" when the trooper's on the tide,
The troopship's on the tide, my boys, the troopship's on the tide,
O it's "Special train for Atkins" when the trooper's on the tide.

Yes, makin' mock o' uniforms that guard you while you sleep
Is cheaper than them uniforms, an' they're starvation cheap;
An' hustlin' drunken soldiers when they're goin' large a bit
Is five times better business than paradin' in full kit.
Then it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' "Tommy, 'ow's yer soul?"
But it's "Thin red line of 'eroes" when the drums begin to roll,
The drums begin to roll, my boys, the drums begin to roll,
O it's "Thin red line of 'eroes" when the drums begin to roll.

We aren't no thin red 'eroes, nor we aren't no blackguards too,
But single men in barricks, most remarkable like you;
An' if sometimes our conduck isn't all your fancy paints,
Why, single men in barricks don't grow into plaster saints;
While it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' "Tommy, fall be'ind",
But it's "Please to walk in front, sir", when there's trouble in the wind,
There's trouble in the wind, my boys, there's trouble in the wind,
O it's "Please to walk in front, sir", when there's trouble in the wind.

You talk o' better food for us, an' schools, an' fires, an' all:
We'll wait for extry rations if you treat us rational.
Don't mess about the cook-room slops, but prove it to our face
The Widow's Uniform is not the soldier-man's disgrace.
For it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' "Chuck him out, the brute!"
But it's "Saviour of 'is country" when the guns begin to shoot;
An' it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' anything you please;
An' Tommy ain't a bloomin' fool -- you bet that Tommy sees!

Rudyard Kipling


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I went into a public-'ouse to get a pint o' beer,
The publican 'e up an' sez, "We serve no red-coats here."
The girls be'ind the bar they laughed an' giggled fit to die,
I outs into the street again an' to myself sez I:
O it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' "Tommy, go away";
But it's "Thank you, Mister Atkins", when the band begins to play,
The band begins to play, my boys, the band begins to play,
O it's "Thank you, Mister Atkins", when the band begins to play.

I went into a theatre as sober as could be,
They gave a drunk civilian room, but 'adn't none for me;
They sent me to the gallery or round the music-'alls,
But when it comes to fightin', Lord! they'll shove me in the stalls!
For it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' "Tommy, wait outside";
But it's "Special train for Atkins" when the trooper's on the tide,
The troopship's on the tide, my boys, the troopship's on the tide,
O it's "Special train for Atkins" when the trooper's on the tide.

Yes, makin' mock o' uniforms that guard you while you sleep
Is cheaper than them uniforms, an' they're starvation cheap;
An' hustlin' drunken soldiers when they're goin' large a bit
Is five times better business than paradin' in full kit.
Then it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' "Tommy, 'ow's yer soul?"
But it's "Thin red line of 'eroes" when the drums begin to roll,
The drums begin to roll, my boys, the drums begin to roll,
O it's "Thin red line of 'eroes" when the drums begin to roll.

We aren't no thin red 'eroes, nor we aren't no blackguards too,
But single men in barricks, most remarkable like you;
An' if sometimes our conduck isn't all your fancy paints,
Why, single men in barricks don't grow into plaster saints;
While it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' "Tommy, fall be'ind",
But it's "Please to walk in front, sir", when there's trouble in the wind,
There's trouble in the wind, my boys, there's trouble in the wind,
O it's "Please to walk in front, sir", when there's trouble in the wind.

You talk o' better food for us, an' schools, an' fires, an' all:
We'll wait for extry rations if you treat us rational.
Don't mess about the cook-room slops, but prove it to our face
The Widow's Uniform is not the soldier-man's disgrace.
For it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' "Chuck him out, the brute!"
But it's "Saviour of 'is country" when the guns begin to shoot;
An' it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' anything you please;
An' Tommy ain't a bloomin' fool -- you bet that Tommy sees!

Rudyard Kipling


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I went into a public-'ouse to get a pint o' beer,
The publican 'e up an' sez, "We serve no red-coats here."
The girls be'ind the bar they laughed an' giggled fit to die,
I outs into the street again an' to myself sez I:
O it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' "Tommy, go away";
But it's "Thank you, Mister Atkins", when the band begins to play,
The band begins to play, my boys, the band begins to play,
O it's "Thank you, Mister Atkins", when the band begins to play.

I went into a theatre as sober as could be,
They gave a drunk civilian room, but 'adn't none for me;
They sent me to the gallery or round the music-'alls,
But when it comes to fightin', Lord! they'll shove me in the stalls!
For it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' "Tommy, wait outside";
But it's "Special train for Atkins" when the trooper's on the tide,
The troopship's on the tide, my boys, the troopship's on the tide,
O it's "Special train for Atkins" when the trooper's on the tide.

Yes, makin' mock o' uniforms that guard you while you sleep
Is cheaper than them uniforms, an' they're starvation cheap;
An' hustlin' drunken soldiers when they're goin' large a bit
Is five times better business than paradin' in full kit.
Then it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' "Tommy, 'ow's yer soul?"
But it's "Thin red line of 'eroes" when the drums begin to roll,
The drums begin to roll, my boys, the drums begin to roll,
O it's "Thin red line of 'eroes" when the drums begin to roll.

We aren't no thin red 'eroes, nor we aren't no blackguards too,
But single men in barricks, most remarkable like you;
An' if sometimes our conduck isn't all your fancy paints,
Why, single men in barricks don't grow into plaster saints;
While it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' "Tommy, fall be'ind",
But it's "Please to walk in front, sir", when there's trouble in the wind,
There's trouble in the wind, my boys, there's trouble in the wind,
O it's "Please to walk in front, sir", when there's trouble in the wind.

You talk o' better food for us, an' schools, an' fires, an' all:
We'll wait for extry rations if you treat us rational.
Don't mess about the cook-room slops, but prove it to our face
The Widow's Uniform is not the soldier-man's disgrace.
For it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' "Chuck him out, the brute!"
But it's "Saviour of 'is country" when the guns begin to shoot;
An' it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' anything you please;
An' Tommy ain't a bloomin' fool -- you bet that Tommy sees!

Rudyard Kipling


----------



## akwooly

TL;DR


----------



## Sapper PE LS

[SIZE=14pt]"I may leave the Shenandoah[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]But she'll never leave my heart.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Stone Wall country[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Clear-eyed daughter of the stars."[/SIZE]


----------



## Sapper PE LS

[SIZE=14pt]"I may leave the Shenandoah[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]But she'll never leave my heart.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Stone Wall country[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Clear-eyed daughter of the stars."[/SIZE]


----------



## Sapper PE LS

[SIZE=14pt]"I may leave the Shenandoah[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]But she'll never leave my heart.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Stone Wall country[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Clear-eyed daughter of the stars."[/SIZE]


----------



## Sapper PE LS

[SIZE=14pt]"I may leave the Shenandoah[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]But she'll never leave my heart.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Stone Wall country[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Clear-eyed daughter of the stars."[/SIZE]


----------



## Sapper PE LS

[SIZE=14pt]"I may leave the Shenandoah[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]But she'll never leave my heart.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Stone Wall country[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Clear-eyed daughter of the stars."[/SIZE]


----------



## akwooly

Tommy


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Are you ready?

Lets Go!

Rah Virginia Mil

Rah Rah

Rah Rah VMI

Whole Damn TEAM!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Are you ready?

Lets Go!

Rah Virginia Mil

Rah Rah

Rah Rah VMI

Whole Damn TEAM!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Are you ready?

Lets Go!

Rah Virginia Mil

Rah Rah Rah

Rah Rah VMI

Whole Damn TEAM!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Are you ready?

Lets Go!

Rah Virginia Mil

Rah Rah Rah

Rah Rah VMI

Whole Damn TEAM!


----------



## akwooly

Sapper said:


> "I may leave the Shenandoah
> 
> But she'll never leave my heart.
> 
> Stone Wall country
> 
> Clear-eyed daughter of the stars."


Is this a southern thing?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

“Every gun that is made, every warship launched, every rocket fired signifies in the final sense, a theft from those who hunger and are not fed, those who are cold and are not clothed. This world in arms is not spending money alone. It is spending the sweat of its laborers, the genius of its scientists, the hopes of its children. This is not a way of life at all in any true sense. Under the clouds of war, it is humanity hanging on a cross of iron.” 
― Dwight D. Eisenhower


----------



## Sapper PE LS

It's the opening line from a play titled "Stonewall Country" which used to play at the Lime Kiln Theater in Lexington, VA. Really an awesome play at an awesome venue that stopped playing in 2004, but then was brought back because of a huge outcry of the locals and continued to play for 5 more years until it ended in 2009 after a 25 year run of sold out crowds every night every year (or something like that).


----------



## Sapper PE LS

“Whoever said the pen is mightier than the sword obviously never encountered automatic weapons.” 
― Douglas MacArthur


----------



## Sapper PE LS

“From this day to the ending of the world,
But we in it shall be remembered-
We few, we happy few, we band of brothers;
For he to-day that sheds his blood with me
Shall be my brother; be he ne’er so vile,
This day shall gentle his condition;
And gentlemen in England now-a-bed
Shall think themselves accurs’d they were not here,
And hold their manhoods cheap whiles any speaks
That fought with us upon Saint Crispin’s day.” 
― William Shakespeare, _Henry V_


----------



## Sapper PE LS

“The soldier is the Army. No army is better than its soldiers. The Soldier is also a citizen. In fact, the highest obligation and privilege of citizenship is that of bearing arms for one’s country” 
― George S. Patton Jr.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

“The day the soldiers stop bringing you their problems is the day you stopped leading them. They have either lost confidence that you can help them or concluded that you do not care. Either case is a failure of leadership.” 
― Colin Powell


----------



## Sapper PE LS

“Battles are won by slaughter and maneuver. The greater the general, the more he contributes in maneuver, the less he demands in slaughter.” 
― Winston Churchill


----------



## Sapper PE LS

“It is fatal to enter an war without the will to win it.” 
― Douglas MacArthur


----------



## akwooly

"All right, they're on our left, they're on our right, they're in front of us, they're behind us...they can't get away this time"

- Lewis B. "Chesty" Puller, USMC


----------



## knight1fox3

_Our hero, our hero, claims a warriors heart._

_I tell you, I tell you, the dragonborn comes._

_With a voice wielding power of the ancient Nord art,_

_Believe, believe, the Dragonborn comes._

_It's an end to the evil, of all Skyrim's foes._

_Beware, beware, the Dragonborn comes._

_For the darkness has passed, and the legend yet grows,_

_You'll know, you'll know the Dragonborns come._

_Dovahkiin, dovahkiin_

_naal ok zin los vahriin_

_wah dein vokul mahfaeraak ahst vaal!_

_ahrk fin norok paal graan_

_fod nust hon zindro zaan_

_dovahkiin, fah hin kogaan mu draal!_


----------



## akwooly

"my cat's breath smells like cat food"

Ralph Wiggum


----------



## akwooly

“1. Accept everything just the way it is.

2. Do not seek pleasure for its own sake.

3. Do not, under any circumstances, depend on a partial feeling.

4. Think lightly of yourself and deeply of the world.

5. Be detached from desire your whole life long.

6. Do not regret what you have done.

7. Never be jealous.

8. Never let yourself be saddened by a separation.

9. Resentment and complaint are appropriate neither for oneself nor others.

10. Do not let yourself be guided by the feeling of lust or love.

11. In all things have no preferences.

12. Be indifferent to where you live.

13. Do not pursue the taste of good food.

14. Do not hold on to possessions you no longer need.

15. Do not act following customary beliefs.

16. Do not collect weapons or practice with weapons beyond what is useful.

17. Do not fear death.

18. Do not seek to possess either goods or fiefs for your old age.

19. Respect Buddha and the gods without counting on their help.

20. You may abandon your own body but you must preserve your honour.

21. Never stray from the Way.”

― Miyamoto Musashi


----------



## knight1fox3

_It's supposed to be a challenge, that's why they call it a shortcut. If it was easy it would just be the way._


----------



## blybrook PE

Just came back from the bike ride. Still having shifter issues; not as bad as before though... Icy as hell out today!


----------



## akwooly

"To crush your enemies, see them driven before you, and to hear the lamentation of their women."

-- Conan the Barbarian


----------



## blybrook PE

maryannette

580

NJmike

576

blybrook PE

503

Dexman PE

496

engineergurl

482

akwooly

345

knight1fox3

319

Sapper

249

envirotex

241

sycamore PE

222

csb

115

snickerd3

83

Sapper.

72

Flyer_PE

37

cement

37

Master slacker

27

Dleg

24

wilheldp_PE

20

TouchDown

19

Dark Knight

18

SCarolinaNiki PE

17

Road Guy

14

baconbot

13

NinjaPanther

11

spambot

9

VTEnviro

6

Supe

5

Jabert

5

mudpuppy

3

ChemENewbie

2

Ship Wreck

2

Florida Tom

2

Capt Worley PE

2

danadiva81

1

testee

1

YMZ PE

1

FLBuff PE

1

frazil

1

goodal

1


----------



## blybrook PE

I see NJMike got a good lead on things; as did Mary! Congrats guys!


----------



## blybrook PE

Sap &amp; K1F3 are both making tracks too from earlier too!


----------



## blybrook PE

maybe I'll make a run towards 13k this evening since I'm not doing anything else productive today


----------



## blybrook PE

Release the KRAK'n


----------



## knight1fox3

_To survive war, you have to become war._

_-John Rambo_


----------



## blybrook PE

*Chazz Reinhold:* So how's my protégé?
*John Beckwith:* Jeremy, believe it or not, is getting married!
*Chazz Reinhold:* What? What an idiot! What a loser! Good! Good! More for you and me.


----------



## blybrook PE

*Lord Kelvin:* What's the point in hiring a corrupt inspector when he can't even abuse the Law properly?


----------



## blybrook PE

Stu: Am I nuts, Edith?
Edith: Are you asking me as a therapist or as a wife?
Stu: Which one is cheaper?


----------



## knight1fox3

_The thing that really bothers me, is that people think, Jethro Tull is a person..._


----------



## blybrook PE

Harry: One time, we successfully mated a bulldog with a Shih-Tzu.
Mary: Really? That's weird.
Harry: Yeah, we called it a bullshit.


----------



## blybrook PE

Samir: No one in this country can ever pronounce my name right. It's...it's not that hard. Na-ghee-na-na-jar. Nagheenanajar.
Michael Bolton: Yeah, well, at least your name isn't Michael Bolton.
Samir: You know, there's nothing wrong with that name.
Michael Bolton: There was nothing wrong with it, until I was about twelve years old and that no-talent ass clown became famous and started winning Grammys.
Samir: Hmm...well, why don't you just uh...go by Mike instead of Michael?
Michael Bolton: No way! Why should I change? He's the one who sucks.


----------



## blybrook PE

Samir: Why does it say paper jam when there is no paper jam?!! I swear to God, one of these days, I...I...I just kick this piece of shit out the window!
Michael Bolton: You and me both, man. That thing is lucky I'm not armed.
[samir grabs the paper out, tearing off the bottom part of it]
Samir: Piece of shit!


----------



## blybrook PE

Lawrence: Hey Peter, man! check out channel nine, check out this chick!
Peter Gibbons: Dammit! Lawrence, can't you just pretend like we can't hear each other through the wall?
Lawrence: Oh, sorry man! Ann over there or somethin'?
Peter Gibbons: No! But, if you wanna to talk to me, just come over.


----------



## blybrook PE

Lawrence: Doesn't that chick look like Anne?
Peter Gibbons: Yeah, a little bit...
Lawrence: Hey, she hasn't been over here in a while. You two still goin' out?
Peter Gibbons: Yeah. I guess...I, I don't know. Sometimes I get the feeling like she's cheating on me.
Lawrence: Yeah, I get that feeling too, man.
Peter Gibbons: What do you mean by that?
Lawrence: I don't know, man. I just get that feeling lookin' at her like she's the type of chick that just...


----------



## sycamore PE

Marmots


----------



## blybrook PE

groundhogs


----------



## akwooly

Woodchucks


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Squirrels


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Squirrel but zippers


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Dammit squirrel nut zippers


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Oh my god Becky look at her butt it's so big, it's just like out there. I mean Who understands those rap guys anyway, they only talk to he cuz she looks like a total prostitute.


----------



## blybrook PE

FEAR stands for fuck everything and run.

—Old AA saying


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I like big butts and I cannot lie, you other brothers can't deny


----------



## blybrook PE

SQUIRREL!!

SOB just took my BACON!


----------



## blybrook PE

SPAM


----------



## Sapper PE LS

When a girl walks in with an itty bitty waist and a round thing in yo face


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I get sprung wanna pull up tight


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Something along those lines


----------



## blybrook PE

and another to push to the new page


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## maryannette

Sapper said:


> “Whoever said the pen is mightier than the sword obviously never encountered automatic weapons.”
> 
> ― Douglas MacArthur


Also never encountered spam.


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post

edit - TOP :bananalama:


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## blybrook PE

SPAM


----------



## blybrook PE

SPAM


----------



## blybrook PE

SPAM


----------



## blybrook PE

SPAM


----------



## blybrook PE

gonna run this thing to 4.7k posts before I call it a night!


----------



## blybrook PE

SPAM


----------



## blybrook PE

SPAM


----------



## blybrook PE

SPAM


----------



## blybrook PE

SPAM


----------



## blybrook PE

SPAM


----------



## blybrook PE

SPAM


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blowhookers bacon &amp; blowhookers bacon &amp; blowhookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

TOP

:bananalama:


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

TOP

:bananalama:


----------



## maryannette

knight1fox3 said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Big gap between me and eg
> 
> 
> 
> _EG and I...._
Click to expand...

No. EG and me.


----------



## maryannette

Wow. I was a spam bot today!


----------



## blybrook PE

You weren't the only one Mary. You are getting closer to having 10k posts


----------



## maryannette

A lot of spamming today. It reminds me of one of the old 10Ks when it was a couple thousand away, then it was done. If I can keep it up, I'll get my own 10K.


----------



## akwooly

maryannette said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Big gap between me and eg
> 
> 
> 
> _EG and I...._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. EG and me.
Click to expand...

That's what I thought.


----------



## sycamore PE

Marmots


----------



## sycamore PE

Marmots


----------



## sycamore PE

Marmots


----------



## sycamore PE

Marmots


----------



## sycamore PE

Marmots


----------



## sycamore PE

Marmots


----------



## sycamore PE

Marmots


----------



## sycamore PE

Marmots


----------



## sycamore PE

Marmots


----------



## akwooly

Wolverine


----------



## akwooly

Wolverine


----------



## akwooly

Wolverine


----------



## sycamore PE

Marmots


----------



## akwooly

Wolverine


----------



## akwooly

Wolverine


----------



## sycamore PE

Marmots


----------



## akwooly

Wolverine


----------



## sycamore PE

Marmots


----------



## akwooly

Wolverine


----------



## akwooly

Wolverine


----------



## sycamore PE

Marmots


----------



## akwooly

Wolverine


----------



## sycamore PE

Marmots


----------



## akwooly

Wolverine


----------



## sycamore PE

Marmots


----------



## akwooly

Wolverine


----------



## sycamore PE

Marmots


----------



## sycamore PE

Marmots


----------



## akwooly

Wolverine


----------



## akwooly

Wolverines


----------



## sycamore PE

Yellow bellied marmot


----------



## akwooly

Wolverines


----------



## sycamore PE

Yellow bellied marmot


----------



## sycamore PE

Yellow bellied marmot


----------



## akwooly

Wolverines


----------



## sycamore PE

Yellow bellied marmot


----------



## akwooly

Wolverines


----------



## maryannette

Spam fest!


----------



## sycamore PE

Yellow bellied marmot


----------



## akwooly

Wolverines


----------



## sycamore PE

Yellow bellied marmot


----------



## akwooly

Wolverines


----------



## sycamore PE

Yellow bellied marmot


----------



## akwooly

Wolverines


----------



## akwooly

Wolverines

Edit: TOP!!!


----------



## sycamore PE

Yellow bellied marmot


----------



## akwooly

Wolverines&gt;yellow bellied marmots


----------



## maryannette

Red is my favorite color.


----------



## akwooly

six schlitzes


----------



## akwooly

Mine is blue.


----------



## akwooly

I have a marmot coat


----------



## akwooly

Not the furry friend marmot but the technical clothing company


----------



## akwooly

It's blue


----------



## akwooly

And has a hood


----------



## sycamore PE

Yellow bellied marmot


----------



## akwooly

I like johnnie walker blue


----------



## akwooly

Marmot!


----------



## akwooly

Wood paneling


----------



## akwooly

Six schlitzes


----------



## akwooly

Cats


----------



## sycamore PE

I have a white LL Bean coat


----------



## sycamore PE

With no hood


----------



## sycamore PE

So I have to wear a hat with it


----------



## sycamore PE

But it's long and down, and it keeps me warm


----------



## sycamore PE

Hasn't gotten cold enough in WI for true winter coats yet, thankfully


----------



## sycamore PE

Just cold enough for lightweight wool coats


----------



## sycamore PE

The first winter that I lived here, I remember starting the car and it said -19 and I thought "holy crap, I'm surprised my car thermometer reads that low"


----------



## akwooly

It got to zero last week


----------



## sycamore PE

But that's probably nothing to you Alaskans


----------



## akwooly

Much truck bottoms out at -40


----------



## akwooly

Kids still have recess at -19


----------



## sycamore PE

It's very unusual for us to see below -10 in my part of WI


----------



## sycamore PE

At the end of 2010, I moved from TN to WI


----------



## sycamore PE

Late December in TN, we had the windows open to air out the carpet cleaning


----------



## sycamore PE

It was 65 deg outside


----------



## akwooly

-19 still feels cold until you hit -40


----------



## akwooly

Then when you hit -19 it feels like a heat wave.


----------



## sycamore PE

Next day, we drove to WI, where there was snow and the temp was in the single digits.


----------



## sycamore PE

-19 feels like your eyeballs are going to pop out of their sockets to me.


----------



## akwooly

-40 everything hurts


----------



## akwooly

Can't imagine 65 in December.


----------



## sycamore PE

Anyway, we like WI, but that first winter here was quite a change from the south. My husband and I are both northerners, but from regions that are not nearly as cold as Wisconsin


----------



## blybrook PE

You haven't lived until you've had a week of -40 or colder. I drive the ol' Scout at those temps without a good heater and the windows down; primary truck will gel up...


----------



## blybrook PE

Then warming up to anything above -20 is t shirt weather


----------



## sycamore PE

Yeah, it was funny for me to see Christmas decorations up with no snow.


----------



## blybrook PE

That happened the other tear when I visited Denver for the holidays


----------



## blybrook PE

*year


----------



## akwooly

Cummins not like -40?


----------



## sycamore PE

In TN, our house was heated by a heat pump. The auxiliary electric heat was never hooked up right, so it didn't work. Because it doesn't get very cold there, no one noticed the lack of heat until one "cold snap" when it got down to about 20 deg outside and the heat pump couldn't keep up. Repairman got it fixed and said "this thing's never had auxiliary heat"


----------



## akwooly

My dodge is my camper hauler so the cummins gets a break over the winter


----------



## sycamore PE

The house had been through 3-4 winters with only a heat pump for heat


----------



## akwooly

Wisconsin cheese


----------



## akwooly

Week of -40 is hard on everything. Boiler is burning non stop. You hope you never lose power or you boiler takes a dump.


----------



## akwooly

Packers


----------



## akwooly

Favre

Edit: TOP with Favre!


----------



## knight1fox3

akwooly said:


> maryannette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Big gap between me and eg
> 
> 
> 
> _EG and I...._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. EG and me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what I thought.
Click to expand...

Negative. While both are correct, one is more correct than the other. According to the grammar reference I have.



sycamore PE said:


> Hasn't gotten cold enough in WI for true winter coats yet, thankfully


Indeed. Still shorts weather around here.


----------



## akwooly

Milwaukee's Best


----------



## akwooly

Me fail English? That's unpossible.


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## Sapper PE LS

God bless you folks, I can't stand it when it's in the 20's... I'm not really looking forward to this winter, it's already in the 30's here...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

No Kfox, sorry bud, but you are entirely incorrect. It's certainly EG and me.


----------



## akwooly

Drank tons of old mil and milwaukee's best in college. Was the cheapest beer at the liquor that didn't ID us


----------



## knight1fox3

I believe my midterm is melting my brain.

EG and me is correct. I was looking at a different section of my grammatical reference. :dunno:


----------



## Sapper PE LS

This is one that always gets confused. You say it the same as if it was only singular. Big gap between EG. Big gap between me. You use the word "me" here because you are not using a preposition "I did", "I am", "I won't". You wouldn't say Big gap between I. So, in the plural sense, you would say big gap between EG and me.


----------



## akwooly

As a Boy Scout we slept in snow caves at -15


----------



## maryannette

Good night.


----------



## maryannette

I love it when me is right!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Akwooly, fuck that.


----------



## akwooly

Good work today Mary! Good night.


----------



## knight1fox3

Ya the rule of thumb is to leave one name off. If the sentence still makes sense, it is correct.

-15 in wisconsin is sweatshirt weather.


----------



## akwooly

I certainly would not do it now!


----------



## akwooly

I've been caribou hunting at -30. The wood stove in the Arctic Oven was glowing red!


----------



## knight1fox3

What about the polar plunge?


----------



## akwooly

Arctic oven

http://www.alaskatent.com/oven.html


----------



## akwooly

Polar plunges are for crazies.


----------



## knight1fox3

^ but they really wake you up in the morning! LOL


----------



## csb

Drink post


----------



## csb

Drunk post!


----------



## csb

Post post


----------



## csb

My phone autocorrects post to pussy.

Awkward.

Tee hee!!


----------



## knight1fox3

BJ boobs!


----------



## akwooly

Boobs beer brats


----------



## akwooly

Scotch


----------



## blybrook PE

The ol' cummins doesn't mind the -40; it's the fuel itself that gives it heartburn sometimes.

My previous truck had two gummed up filters after a week of -40. Rather not let the cummins deal with it if I can help it


----------



## blybrook PE

If I could run #2 like in the toyo; then it wouldn't have issues. The new engine doesn't like it at all with all the emissions crap... Can't wait to do the deletes and start getting better fuel mileage


----------



## blybrook PE

already have the programmer, just need to get the delete pipe or another CAT / NOS box to do a stealth delete


----------



## blybrook PE

then again, also waiting for the warranty to expire; just in case...


----------



## blybrook PE

then again, haven't been driving it recently; the new office is only a mile from the apartment where I'm currently crashing; the truck would never warm up


----------



## blybrook PE

so I either take one of the gas rigs, walk or bike


----------



## blybrook PE

but I should go list the one on CL this weekend.... Don't need the 2wd anymore


----------



## akwooly

I need to open mine up needs an exhaust. And a exhaust brake.


----------



## knight1fox3

ak makes veteran status! Woot woot!


----------



## blybrook PE

Congrats Wolly!


----------



## blybrook PE

One of these days, I'll get the smarty Jr hooked up... Waiting till the move is over with; although the extra fuel mileage would help with the trips between ANC / Palmer &amp; Palmer / Fbx for the move &amp; daily commute


----------



## akwooly

w00t! w00t!


----------



## akwooly

Those things have sooo much power but they are so choked up.


----------



## blybrook PE

Most of us get our veteran status in one of the 10k style threads


----------



## blybrook PE

Yeah, with the emissions standards crap, I can really feel it lagging sometimes and wanting to run


----------



## blybrook PE

but it did a good job going from 50 to 110 without leaving 6th gear a couple weeks back when I was passing a serious oversized load on the Parks outside of Hurricane Gulch


----------



## blybrook PE

the exhaust brake is one of the main things I like about the truck; combined with the clutch, I hardly have to touch the brakes... Really ticks off the people behind me


----------



## akwooly

With the camper and boat my brakes get a work out.


----------



## akwooly

Dodge


----------



## blybrook PE

What year / model do you have?


----------



## akwooly

2002 dually


----------



## akwooly

Bare bones work truck with no power anything

Edit: TOP with cummins power!


----------



## akwooly

Automatic. Wish it was a standard


----------



## blybrook PE

Not bad, not bad at all


----------



## blybrook PE

I special ordered the standard... Dealers jaw dropped when I handed them a list of what I wanted


----------



## blybrook PE

cause it is a bare bones truck (ST) to get the manual transfer case... I really don't trust the electric ones


----------



## knight1fox3

1.21 gigawatts


----------



## blybrook PE

I saw a delorian just the other day K1F3


----------



## blybrook PE

would be fun to take it for a spin or try to pump 1.21 GW through it!


----------



## knight1fox3

Someone has a D in Alaska?! LOL

I've seen a few around here from time to time. They are head-turners for sure. No Mr. Fusion or hover conversion kit though.


----------



## blybrook PE

Yep, I've seen a couple in AK. Most recently in Anchorage on Ol' Seward near Mr. Prime Beef (a semi-local butcher)


----------



## akwooly

Standard is not standard anymore. But I think heavy hauling cummins it should be.


----------



## csb

We are going


----------



## csb

To lift my


----------



## csb

My husband's


----------



## csb

Toyota


----------



## csb

Thanks to his


----------



## csb

Friend in


----------



## csb

Alaska!


----------



## akwooly

Yay Toyota!


----------



## akwooly

Woot alaska!


----------



## csb

Lift kit


----------



## csb

For the


----------



## akwooly

What kind of Toyota?


----------



## csb

ARB bumper


----------



## akwooly

How high?


----------



## csb

Crew cab Tacoma


----------



## csb

I think 2 inches...nothing crazy


----------



## akwooly

I want to at least level my tundra.


----------



## csb

A co worker did that on his tundra. Worked nicely.


----------



## csb

Post


----------



## csb

Okay, this drunk kid is going to bed


----------



## akwooly

I want a lift but if I do I can't pull in the garage.


----------



## akwooly

Must build bigger garage


----------



## akwooly

csb said:


> Okay, this drunk kid is going to bed


I'm just getting to the point of being drunk.


----------



## akwooly

West coast is the best coast.


----------



## akwooly

Must


----------



## akwooly

Spam


----------



## akwooly

To


----------



## akwooly

Next


----------



## akwooly

Top


----------



## akwooly

Go


----------



## akwooly

For


----------



## akwooly

It


----------



## akwooly

Don't


----------



## akwooly

Stop


----------



## akwooly

Till


----------



## akwooly

Brooklyn


----------



## akwooly

Go


----------



## akwooly

Dog


----------



## akwooly

Go


----------



## akwooly

Stop at TOP!


----------



## akwooly

No


----------



## akwooly

Stopping


----------



## akwooly

Now


----------



## akwooly

Quitters


----------



## akwooly

Don't


----------



## akwooly

Win


----------



## akwooly

Tottaly


----------



## akwooly

Totally


----------



## akwooly

Miss


----------



## akwooly

Calculated


----------



## akwooly

Jameson


----------



## akwooly

Supply


----------



## akwooly

Just


----------



## akwooly

Finished


----------



## akwooly

The


----------



## akwooly

Bottle


----------



## akwooly

Have


----------



## akwooly

Backup


----------



## akwooly

Thank


----------



## akwooly

Goodness


----------



## akwooly

I


----------



## akwooly

Have


----------



## akwooly

Some


----------



## akwooly

Scotch


----------



## akwooly

Need


----------



## akwooly

To


----------



## akwooly

Afd


----------



## akwooly

Add


----------



## akwooly

Irish


----------



## akwooly

Whiskey


----------



## akwooly

To


----------



## akwooly

Shopping


----------



## akwooly

List


----------



## akwooly

Along


----------



## akwooly

With


----------



## akwooly

Cheese


----------



## akwooly

Bananas


----------



## akwooly

Sweet


----------



## akwooly

Potatoes


----------



## akwooly

Acorn


----------



## akwooly

Squash


----------



## akwooly

Avocados


----------



## akwooly

Asparagus


----------



## knight1fox3

Winning!


----------



## akwooly

Carrots


----------



## knight1fox3

Winning!


----------



## knight1fox3

Winning!


----------



## akwooly

Shrimp


----------



## knight1fox3

Winning!


----------



## knight1fox3

Winning!

Sniped a ToP!

:bananalama:


----------



## akwooly

Arrow


----------



## akwooly

Root


----------



## akwooly

Powder


----------



## knight1fox3

We might as well get this sucka to 5K!!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

We might as well get this sucka to 5K!!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

We might as well get this sucka to 5K!!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

PUsh it!


----------



## knight1fox3

We might as well get this sucka to 5K!!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

Go!


----------



## knight1fox3

GET TO THE CHOPPA!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

We might as well get this sucka to 5K!!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

We might as well get this sucka to 5K!!!!


----------



## akwooly

Knight top/akwooly bottom


----------



## knight1fox3

We might as well get this sucka to 5K!!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

We might as well get this sucka to 5K!!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

5k!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## akwooly

Wait, I am a Gigantic DoucheBag


----------



## knight1fox3

We might as well get this sucka to 5K!!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

Thread is almost to 5K already!


----------



## akwooly

Get to da choppa!!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

We might as well get this sucka to 5K!!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

GET TO THE SPAM!!


----------



## akwooly

I ain't got time to bleed


----------



## knight1fox3

We might as well get this sucka to 5K!!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

YOU GOT TIME TO SPAM?!


----------



## knight1fox3

We might as well get this sucka to 5K!!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

BACON


----------



## akwooly

I thought knight was sleeping.


----------



## knight1fox3

We might as well get this sucka to 5K!!!!


----------



## akwooly

Or "studying"


----------



## knight1fox3

I should be sleeping. STill working on this midterm and it's making me slap happy


----------



## knight1fox3

Will push to 5k then sleepy


----------



## knight1fox3

We might as well get this sucka to 5K!!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

We might as well get this sucka to 5K!!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

spam it


----------



## akwooly

Tortillas


----------



## knight1fox3

We might as well get this sucka to 5K!!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

TINA COME GET SOME HAM!


----------



## akwooly

Chilies


----------



## knight1fox3

ER...SPAM


----------



## knight1fox3

We might as well get this sucka to 5K!!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

We might as well get this sucka to 5K!!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

We might as well get this sucka to 5K!!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

Won't be long now!!


----------



## knight1fox3

Won't be long now!!


----------



## knight1fox3

Won't be long now!!


----------



## knight1fox3

Won't be long now!!


----------



## knight1fox3

Won't be long now!!


----------



## knight1fox3

Won't be long now!!

5K.....woot!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

Won't be long now!!

On the flip side of this 10k! ToP and good night!

:bananalama:


----------



## akwooly

Just break the wrist, and walk away. Break the wrist walk away.


----------



## akwooly

Good night knight


----------



## akwooly

Hopefully snow


----------



## akwooly

Man weather tonorrow


----------



## akwooly

Tomorrow


----------



## akwooly

Gringo


----------



## akwooly

Six schlitzes


----------



## akwooly

Six schlitzes


----------



## akwooly

Six schlitzes


----------



## akwooly

Six schlitzes


----------



## akwooly

Six schlitzes


----------



## akwooly

Six schlitzes


----------



## akwooly

Six schlitzes


----------



## akwooly

Six schlitzes


----------



## akwooly

Six schlitzes


----------



## akwooly

Six schlitzes


----------



## akwooly

Six schlitzes


----------



## akwooly

Six schlitzes


----------



## akwooly

Six schlitzes


----------



## akwooly

Six schlitzes


----------



## akwooly

Six schlitzes


----------



## akwooly

Six schlitzes


----------



## akwooly

Six schlitzes


----------



## akwooly

Six schlitzes


----------



## akwooly

Six schlitzes


----------



## akwooly

Six schlitzes


----------



## akwooly

Six schlitzes


----------



## akwooly

Six schlitzes


----------



## akwooly

Six schlitzes


----------



## akwooly

Six schlitzes


----------



## akwooly

Six schlitzes


----------



## akwooly

Six schlitzes


----------



## akwooly

Six schlitzes


----------



## akwooly

Six schlitzes


----------



## akwooly

Six schlitzes


----------



## akwooly

Six schlitzes


----------



## akwooly

Six schlitzes


----------



## akwooly

Six schlitzes


----------



## akwooly

Six schlitzes


----------



## akwooly

Six schlitzes


----------



## akwooly

Six schlitzes


----------



## akwooly

Six schlitzes


----------



## akwooly

Six schlitzes


----------



## akwooly

Six schlitzes


----------



## akwooly

Six schlitzes


----------



## akwooly

Six schlitzes


----------



## akwooly

Six schlitzes


----------



## akwooly

Six schlitzes


----------



## akwooly

Six schlitzes


----------



## akwooly

Six schlitzes

The only way for wooly to get a TOP is if everyone else is asleep.


----------



## akwooly

Happy 238th birthday Marine Corps


----------



## akwooly

Wow Tom cruise.


----------



## akwooly

Stay safe cousin. And happy birthday Marine Corps.

Here is pic of him tail gunnin on the ch53


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning post


----------



## NJmike PE

Some serious spamming took place here


----------



## NJmike PE

Time to pick up where I left off yesterday


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Bottom


----------



## NJmike PE

Top

:bananalama:


----------



## Sapper PE LS

It started way back in history


----------



## Sapper PE LS

In the early morning


----------



## NJmike PE

Morning sap


----------



## Sapper PE LS

A wrecking ball swings


----------



## Sapper PE LS

The building breaks


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Work machines sing


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Morning njmike


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I'm sorry, but PBS kids The Cat In The Hat Knows A lot About That is an embarrassingly horrible tribute to Dr. Seuss.


----------



## NJmike PE

Sick or not, my kids are already bouncing off the walls


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Signing time lady has crazy eyes


----------



## sycamore PE

Good morning!


----------



## NJmike PE

Morning


----------



## sycamore PE

My kid's still sleeping


----------



## sycamore PE

First night that he hasn't ended up in bed with us since he's been sick.


----------



## NJmike PE

Mine woke me promptly at 0600


----------



## Sapper PE LS

My little girl is totally mesmerized by miss crazy eyes (and forced smile) sign language lady.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I've got a bad headache and I didn't even drink last night... Much.


----------



## sycamore PE

Which is good, because I'm traveling this week and I'm not sure my husband would survive 4 nights by himself with a sick toddler who wants constant attention.


----------



## sycamore PE

I'm going to Phoenix tomorrow where it's warm and there are some unhappy customers with stuff that keeps breaking.


----------



## sycamore PE

My job is to sympathetically listen and make them feel better that a big company sent a busy engineer out to listen to them.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Have fun with that


----------



## sycamore PE

At least one if them is pretty mad at us, so we'll see how it goes.


----------



## knight1fox3

^ those are never fun. Especially in nuclear.


----------



## knight1fox3

morning spam!


----------



## akwooly

Morning


----------



## akwooly

Possible that still drunk from last night


----------



## NJmike PE

Then keep that train moving. Crack open another one


----------



## akwooly

Bacon and fried eggs in rendered bacon fat.


----------



## akwooly

Having a Caesar


----------



## csb

Bacon day!


----------



## akwooly

And avacado


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon!


----------



## NJmike PE

McDonald's has the bacon mcdouble.


----------



## akwooly

What flavor?


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon


----------



## akwooly

Mine is hickory


----------



## blybrook PE

McDonalds is like eating spam


----------



## NJmike PE

I love spam


----------



## akwooly

blybrook PE said:


> McDonalds is like eating spam


Spam is better


----------



## blybrook PE

Those of us spamming this thread love it too


----------



## akwooly

Fire up the snogo today!


----------



## akwooly

De-summerize the skidoo


----------



## sycamore PE

More spam


----------



## sycamore PE

Time to purée some pumpkin


----------



## sycamore PE

And make some veggie burgers


----------



## sycamore PE

And do then some meatballs


----------



## akwooly

Veggie burger?


----------



## akwooly

Does not compute


----------



## sycamore PE

They are black bean &amp; pinto bean burgers


----------



## sycamore PE

Tasty. Kids like them. They freeze well.

:bananalama: top


----------



## sycamore PE

I will make 12 to keep a quick dinner stock in the freezer


----------



## akwooly

It's still a lie


----------



## NJmike PE

Giants suck


----------



## akwooly

At least not soy


----------



## NJmike PE

Soy sux


----------



## blybrook PE

not as bad as tofu


----------



## akwooly

NJmike said:


> Soy sux


This


----------



## blybrook PE

Here are the current stats (within the past 5 minutes)

blybrook PE

655

NJmike

634

maryannette

588

akwooly

561

Dexman PE

496

engineergurl

482

knight1fox3

377

sycamore PE

281

Sapper

272

envirotex

241

csb

135

snickerd3

83

Sapper.

72

cement

37

Flyer_PE

37

Master slacker

27

Dleg

24

wilheldp_PE

20

TouchDown

19

Dark Knight

18

SCarolinaNiki PE

17

Road Guy

14

baconbot

13

NinjaPanther

11

spambot

9

VTEnviro

6

Supe

5

Jabert

5

mudpuppy

3

Capt Worley PE

2

ChemENewbie

2

Ship Wreck

2

Florida Tom

2

FLBuff PE

1

frazil

1

goodal

1

danadiva81

1

testee

1

YMZ PE

1


----------



## blybrook PE

NJMike can easily hit a personal 1k posts, AKWooly could get there as well with some major spamming


----------



## NJmike PE

Anddddddd GO!


----------



## blybrook PE

at least this thread is past the 50% mark this time


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

and has seen some better participation than the previous few


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow

EDIT - TOP

:bananalama:


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## akwooly

Wow, I don't know if i should be proud or ashamed. I had 100 post before this week. And I have had this account for five years!


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

Wooly, I wouldn't worry about it... Yer making the effort to get more involved, that's always a good thing


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

Not everyone hangs around after the test occurs, or leaves after the FE, comes back for the PE and is gone again


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

There are some members that haven't been active the entire time I've been a member (that I know of)


----------



## blybrook PE

and there are some that pop in and out from time to time


----------



## blybrook PE

like Fudgey!


----------



## blybrook PE

I'd highly recommend anyone go and look at the historical Fudgey stories


----------



## NJmike PE

Just promoted to chief engineer 1k


----------



## blybrook PE

and now back to the regularly scheduled spamming


----------



## blybrook PE

Congrats NJMike


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## akwooly

You all are my people.


----------



## NJmike PE

Thanks bly


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

at some point, you can change the title to whatever you want


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## akwooly

Nice 1k NJ


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

True but I enjoy the promotions


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Thanks wooly


----------



## blybrook PE

there is also a point where you don't get promoted any further


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

I don't remember where that is though


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

it might be somewhere around 5k


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow

EDIT - TOP

:bananalama:


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

I need to f5, still on page 104


----------



## NJmike PE

Beginning of this week I was somewhere between 200 and 300


----------



## blybrook PE

thats better, only 2 pages gone that time


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

yeah, when the rules for the 10k go away; then all hell usually breaks loose in an attempt to close the thing out before the results hit


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

a few years ago, we had over 1k posts in under 30 minutes with 5 or 6 people trying to finish it off


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

we've tried to do it post by numbers, or by picture w/ the number in it; but quick posting make those really tough


----------



## NJmike PE

Nice


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## akwooly

Yoga pants


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

gotta love yoga pants


----------



## akwooly

Yoga pants


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Lets hit 6k. Who's in?


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## akwooly

Yoga pants


----------



## blybrook PE

I'll give it a shot, i'm goin for 13k


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## akwooly

Yoga pants


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## akwooly

Yoga pants


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## akwooly

Yoga pants


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## akwooly

Yoga pants


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blowv


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## akwooly

Yoga pants


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## akwooly

Yoga pants


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## akwooly

Yoga pants


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## akwooly

Yoga pants


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## akwooly

Yoga pants


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## akwooly

Yoga pants


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow

EDIT - TOP

:bananalama:


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## akwooly

French fries and gravy


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## akwooly

French fries and gravy


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## akwooly

French fries and gravy


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow

EDIT - TOP

:bananalama:


----------



## akwooly

French fries and gravy


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## akwooly

French fries and gravy


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## akwooly

French fries and gravy


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow

60 posts to go


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## akwooly

French fries and gravy


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## akwooly

French fries and gravy


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## akwooly

French fries and gravy


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## akwooly

French fries and gravy


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## akwooly

French fries and gravy


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## akwooly

French fries and gravy


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## akwooly

French fries and gravy


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## akwooly

French fries and gravy

Edit: TOP! Putine


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## akwooly

French fries and gravy


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow

25 posts to go


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## akwooly

French fries and gravy


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## akwooly

French fries and gravy


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow

EDIT - TOP

:bananalama:


----------



## akwooly

French fries and gravy


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## akwooly

French fries and gravy


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## akwooly

French fries and gravy


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## akwooly

French fries and gravy


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## akwooly

French fries and gravy


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## akwooly

French fries and gravy


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## akwooly

French fries and gravy


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## akwooly

French fries and gravy


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## akwooly

French fries and gravy


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## akwooly

French fries and gravy

EDIT: TOP !!!!


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## akwooly

French fries and gravy


----------



## blybrook PE

&lt;--- 13k posts!!!

 :band:  :wave2: :17: :bananapowerslide: :bananadoggywow: :Banane36:


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Nice going bly


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

Thanks to all


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

couldn't have done it without these threads!


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## akwooly

Bly nice 13k master spammer!


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

blybrook PE

910

NJmike

852

akwooly

606

maryannette

588

Dexman PE

496

engineergurl

482

knight1fox3

377

sycamore PE

281

Sapper

272

envirotex

241

csb

135

snickerd3

83

Sapper.

72

Flyer_PE

37

cement

37

Master slacker

27

Dleg

24

wilheldp_PE

20

TouchDown

19

Dark Knight

18

SCarolinaNiki PE

17

Road Guy

14

baconbot

13

NinjaPanther

11

spambot

9

VTEnviro

6

Jabert

5

Supe

5

mudpuppy

3

ChemENewbie

2

Ship Wreck

2

Florida Tom

2

Capt Worley PE

2

testee

1

YMZ PE

1

FLBuff PE

1

frazil

1

goodal

1

danadiva81

1


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## akwooly

French fries and gravy


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

almost to 1k in this thread...

Will hit that before calling it a day


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## akwooly

Passed Mary! Booyah


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

Congrats

She'll catch up though


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## akwooly

Ugh


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## akwooly

Can't


----------



## akwooly

Keep


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## akwooly

Up


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## akwooly

With


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## akwooly

NJ


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## akwooly

Or


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## akwooly

Bly


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## akwooly

Have


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## akwooly

Snow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## akwooly

To


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## akwooly

Move


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## akwooly

And


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## akwooly

Snowmen


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

I'm not plowing until I get the new house and have the plow truck down here


----------



## akwooly

To


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## akwooly

Build

EDIT TOP snowman!


----------



## blybrook PE

it is good snowman weather (finally)


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

what part of AK are you in Wooly?


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## akwooly

FAI


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## akwooly

Not often


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

Ah, to have snowman weather up there, then yeah, you gotta take part in it


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

usually way to dry


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

I miss fbx


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## akwooly

We get good snowman weather


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## akwooly

As you know bly


----------



## blybrook PE

I really do, hurt more down here with the higher humidity


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

its hit and miss up there


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

I like plowing the snow though since it doesn't really stick to anything, it's just a light powder (usually)


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

another 50 posts and I hit 1k in this thread


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow

EDIT - TOP

:bananalama:


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## akwooly

Thanks winter storm warning


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

Yeah, I hear you there!


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## akwooly

Ok time to go outside!


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

Enjoy Wooly!


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## akwooly

Catch you guys later


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

later


----------



## akwooly

Keep spamming!!!!!


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

nearly to the 6k mark


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

And I'm almost at the 1k mark on this thread


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

59 posts to go for you


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

less than 10 for me


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

1k posts in this thread


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

and I was at around 350 when this weekend began


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

You are the master spammer


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

I'm a veteran spammer, that's for sure


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

I was less than 200


----------



## blybrook PE

less than 100 posts to get to 6k for the thread


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

congrats


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam

Top

:bananalama:


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

20 to go


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

Yep


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers bacon &amp; blow

EDIT - TOP

:bananalama:

blybrook PE

1062

NJmike

1001

akwooly

633

maryannette

588

Dexman PE

496

engineergurl

482

knight1fox3

377

sycamore PE

281

Sapper

272

envirotex

241

csb

135

snickerd3

83

Sapper.

72

Flyer_PE

37

cement

37

Master slacker

27

Dleg

24

wilheldp_PE

20

TouchDown

19

Dark Knight

18

SCarolinaNiki PE

17

Road Guy

14

baconbot

13

NinjaPanther

11

spambot

9

VTEnviro

6

Supe

5

Jabert

5

mudpuppy

3

Capt Worley PE

2

ChemENewbie

2

Ship Wreck

2

Florida Tom

2

frazil

1

goodal

1

danadiva81

1

testee

1

YMZ PE

1

FLBuff PE

1


----------



## NJmike PE

Nice job.


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm out. Catch you later


----------



## blybrook PE

and I'm done for a while.

Good work NJ


----------



## blybrook PE

later all


----------



## sycamore PE

I need to post more spam


----------



## blybrook PE

nows the time while the rules are suspended!


----------



## sycamore PE

Twinkies


----------



## sycamore PE

Twinkies


----------



## sycamore PE

Twinkies


----------



## sycamore PE

Twinkies


----------



## sycamore PE

Twinkies


----------



## sycamore PE

Twinkies


----------



## sycamore PE

Twinkies


----------



## sycamore PE

Twinkies


----------



## sycamore PE

Twinkies


----------



## sycamore PE

Twinkies


----------



## sycamore PE

Twinkies


----------



## sycamore PE

Twinkies


----------



## sycamore PE

Twinkies


----------



## sycamore PE

Twinkies


----------



## sycamore PE

Twinkies


----------



## sycamore PE

Twinkies


----------



## sycamore PE

Twinkies


----------



## NJmike PE

Hi my name is Mike and I'm addicted to spam.


----------



## sycamore PE

Twinkies


----------



## sycamore PE

Twinkies


----------



## sycamore PE

Twinkies


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## sycamore PE

Twinkies


----------



## sycamore PE

Twinkies


----------



## sycamore PE

Twinkies


----------



## sycamore PE

Twinkies


----------



## sycamore PE

Twinkies


----------



## sycamore PE

Twinkies


----------



## sycamore PE

Twinkies


----------



## sycamore PE

Twinkies


----------



## sycamore PE

Twinkies


----------



## sycamore PE

Twinkies

:bananalama: Top!


----------



## knight1fox3

^ you should not be spamming! The Packers are playing!


----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike said:


> Then keep that train moving. Crack open another one


+100



akwooly said:


> Does not compute


Agreed.



sycamore PE said:


> They are black bean &amp; pinto bean burgers


Fixt.


----------



## knight1fox3

Need to pass EG.


----------



## knight1fox3

Need to pass EG.


----------



## knight1fox3

Need to pass EG.


----------



## knight1fox3

Need to pass EG.


----------



## knight1fox3

Need to pass EG.


----------



## knight1fox3

Need to pass EG.


----------



## knight1fox3

Need to pass EG.


----------



## knight1fox3

Need to pass EG.


----------



## knight1fox3

Need to pass EG.


----------



## knight1fox3

Need to pass EG.


----------



## knight1fox3

Need to pass EG.


----------



## knight1fox3

Need to pass EG.


----------



## knight1fox3

Need to pass EG.


----------



## knight1fox3

Need to pass EG.


----------



## knight1fox3

Need to pass EG.


----------



## knight1fox3

Need to pass EG.


----------



## knight1fox3

Need to pass EG.


----------



## knight1fox3

Need to pass EG.


----------



## knight1fox3

Need to pass EG.


----------



## knight1fox3

Need to pass EG.


----------



## knight1fox3

Need to pass EG.


----------



## knight1fox3

Need to pass EG.


----------



## knight1fox3

Need to pass EG.


----------



## knight1fox3

Need to pass EG.


----------



## knight1fox3

Need to pass EG.


----------



## knight1fox3

Need to pass EG.


----------



## knight1fox3

Need to pass EG.


----------



## knight1fox3

Need to pass EG.


----------



## knight1fox3

Need to pass EG.


----------



## knight1fox3

Need to pass EG.


----------



## knight1fox3

Need to pass EG.


----------



## knight1fox3

Need to pass EG.


----------



## knight1fox3

Need to pass EG.


----------



## knight1fox3

Need to pass EG.


----------



## knight1fox3

Need to pass EG.


----------



## knight1fox3

Need to pass EG.


----------



## knight1fox3

Need to pass EG.


----------



## knight1fox3

Need to pass EG.


----------



## knight1fox3

Need to pass EG.


----------



## knight1fox3

Need to pass EG.


----------



## knight1fox3

Need to pass EG.


----------



## knight1fox3

Need to pass EG.


----------



## knight1fox3

Need to pass EG.


----------



## knight1fox3

Need to pass EG.


----------



## knight1fox3

Need to pass EG.


----------



## knight1fox3

Need to pass EG.


----------



## knight1fox3

Need to pass EG.


----------



## knight1fox3

Need to pass EG.

ToP!

:bananalama:


----------



## sycamore PE

knight1fox3 said:


> ^ you should not be spamming! The Packers are playing!


Not a Packers fan here.


----------



## knight1fox3

sycamore PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^ you should not be spamming! The Packers are playing!
> 
> 
> 
> Not a Packers fan here.
Click to expand...

I'm going to pretend you never said that. :banned:


----------



## akwooly

About to destroy a champagne buffet brunch


----------



## sycamore PE

I like brunch


----------



## sycamore PE

knight1fox3 said:


> sycamore PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^ you should not be spamming! The Packers are playing!
> 
> 
> 
> Not a Packers fan here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going to pretend you never said that. :banned:
Click to expand...

We've been over this before. You decided I was ok because I like beer and cheese. Plus I'm almost in Minnesota, so I'm in kind of a cultural gray area where not everyone likes brats and not everyone likes the Packers.


----------



## sycamore PE

I mean, tater tot hot dish is a big deal over here, and I'm pretty sure that's 100% Minnesotan.


----------



## csb

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Had spamloaf for dinner


----------



## Dark Knight

Still no rules?


----------



## NJmike PE

Nope


----------



## NJmike PE

Feel like rolling off 150 to get to an even 1500


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

Dark Knight said:


> Still no rules?


Not until midnight eastern tonight


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam

Top

:bananalama:


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Bottom


----------



## NJmike PE

Top

:bananalama:


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Bottom


----------



## NJmike PE

Top

:bananalama:


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

1500 posts. OK. I'm done until tomorrow.


----------



## knight1fox3

^ woot!



sycamore PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sycamore PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^ you should not be spamming! The Packers are playing!
> 
> 
> 
> Not a Packers fan here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going to pretend you never said that. :banned:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We've been over this before. You decided I was ok because I like beer and cheese. Plus I'm almost in Minnesota, so I'm in kind of a cultural gray area where not everyone likes brats and not everyone likes the Packers.
Click to expand...

I know I know. But every time I hear someone from WI say that, I need to address it promptly.


----------



## akwooly

French fries and gravy


----------



## sycamore PE

Isn't that a Canadian thing?


----------



## akwooly

Yes an its awesome


----------



## akwooly

It's the only way to eat French fries.


----------



## sycamore PE

Never tried it


----------



## sycamore PE

But I do like ketchup


----------



## sycamore PE

Is gravy and French fries poutine, or does that have cheese too?


----------



## akwooly

Poutine has cheese curds in it


----------



## akwooly

Which is glorious


----------



## akwooly

Brown gravy


----------



## akwooly

Get it on the side


----------



## akwooly

Dip fries in, enjoy!


----------



## akwooly

Or smother fries.


----------



## akwooly

With gravy


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Goddammit baby girl go to freakin sleep before walking dead comes on, fer the luva god....


----------



## Sapper PE LS

?


----------



## sycamore PE

I here vodka works for putting kids to sleep. 2 tablespoons.


----------



## sycamore PE

Try it on your kid and tell me how it works


----------



## Sapper PE LS

???


----------



## sycamore PE

I don't want to experiment on mine.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Sounds like she finally passed out, nope, fuck


----------



## Sapper PE LS

?


----------



## sycamore PE

Mine is passing out now


----------



## Sapper PE LS

?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

?


----------



## sycamore PE

I think I will fill his vaporizer, tuck him back in, and hope for a good night's sleep


----------



## sycamore PE

Then I will finish packing my suitcase


----------



## sycamore PE

Then I will pack the daycare bag


----------



## sycamore PE

Then I will eat ice cream


----------



## Sapper PE LS

?????


----------



## sycamore PE

Then I will sleep.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

?


----------



## envirotex

yeah. that's what happens.


----------



## envirotex

posting in here


----------



## akwooly

Old Milwaukee


----------



## envirotex

again


----------



## envirotex

again


----------



## envirotex

again

for a top!

:bananalama:


----------



## envirotex

again


----------



## envirotex

one more


----------



## akwooly

Old Milwaukee


----------



## akwooly

Old Milwaukee


----------



## akwooly

Gravy


----------



## akwooly

Gravy


----------



## akwooly

Gravy


----------



## akwooly

Getting topped by envirotex


----------



## akwooly

Need to pay attention. I should have got that one


----------



## envirotex

gravy


----------



## akwooly

Six schlitzes


----------



## akwooly

Six schlitzes


----------



## akwooly

French fries


----------



## akwooly

French fries


----------



## envirotex

and gravy


----------



## akwooly

Polish


----------



## akwooly

Sausage


----------



## envirotex

kebabs for dinner.


----------



## akwooly

Ditka


----------



## akwooly

Ditka


----------



## akwooly

Mmmh kebabs


----------



## akwooly

Stuffed from brunch


----------



## akwooly

Heartburn


----------



## akwooly

The roast sucked


----------



## akwooly

Eggs Benedict was good


----------



## akwooly

Ham was han


----------



## akwooly

*ham


----------



## akwooly

Lox was good


----------



## akwooly

Peel and eat shrimp was too much work


----------



## akwooly

Lots of bacon


----------



## akwooly

Sausage


----------



## knight1fox3

Poutine is awesome!


----------



## akwooly

Coffee


----------



## knight1fox3

And who's watching Walking Dead?!


----------



## akwooly

Oj


----------



## knight1fox3

Football is on!


----------



## akwooly

Mimosa


----------



## knight1fox3

CANDY BARS!


----------



## knight1fox3

CANDY BARS!


----------



## knight1fox3

CANDY BARS!


----------



## knight1fox3

CANDY BARS!


----------



## knight1fox3

CANDY BARS!


----------



## knight1fox3

CANDY BARS!


----------



## knight1fox3

CANDY BARS!


----------



## knight1fox3

CANDY BARS!


----------



## akwooly

Never seen walking dead


----------



## knight1fox3

CANDY BARS!


----------



## knight1fox3

CANDY BARS!


----------



## knight1fox3

CANDY BARS!


----------



## knight1fox3

CANDY BARS!

And a ToP!

:bananalama:


----------



## akwooly

Poutine


----------



## akwooly

Fuck this


----------



## knight1fox3

???


----------



## knight1fox3

Don't hate the spam, hate the 10k


----------



## Sapper PE LS

&lt;---- watchdog walking dead


----------



## Sapper PE LS

GD auto correct


----------



## Dark Knight

Walking Dead has been pretty good tonight.


----------



## Dark Knight

Darn it. I reached an important milestone in my spamming career and did not realized until now. 7k posts. That is a lot of spamming.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Holy crap that was the best walking dead to date. Seriously it was on par with the first season, I was totally on the edge of my seat, hot damn it's good to have my show back. Except that the stupid governor is back, god please kill me now, more governor drama.


----------



## akwooly

Fatty money


----------



## akwooly

Hockey sticks in the living room=bad idea


----------



## sycamore PE

Llama


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Dark Knight said:


> Darn it. I reached an important milestone in my spamming career and did not realized until now. 7k posts. That is a lot of spamming.




Congrats. Feels like a lot more. Just post more kayaking pics.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Welcome back to normal 10k rules folks... Or did I say it ended tonight, I can't remember.


----------



## NJmike PE

Morning post.

I thought it was 11/11...


----------



## sycamore PE

Good morning.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Since I can't remember, keep on spamming with no rules till midnight tonight.


----------



## akwooly

My Airdyne makes me cry


----------



## akwooly

No rulez!


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper said:


> Since I can't remember, keep on spamming with no rules till midnight tonight.


arty-smiley-048:


----------



## akwooly

I hate llamas


----------



## akwooly

I love coffee


----------



## akwooly

Fatty money


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I'm not reading the last 40 pages of "copy-paste-post" posts


----------



## akwooly

Yeah it was a lot of nonsense.


----------



## akwooly

Coffee


----------



## akwooly

Coffee and Kettlebells


----------



## akwooly

Coffee, kettlebell and snatches


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm preparing a modification to a TWA permit. Fun.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Good ol' fashioned Bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## akwooly

Coffee, kettlebells, snatches and bacon


----------



## knight1fox3

Dexman PE said:


> I'm not reading the last 40 pages of "copy-paste-post" posts


lusone:

Morning and tired post. Finished the damn mid-term around 2am last night. This day is going to drag on.

Though beer and wings after work tonight. If I'm still awake. LOL


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

At least you don't have a Packers game to go with it...


----------



## knight1fox3

^ ain't that the truth. I'm rooting for Denver against KC next weekend. That is shaping up to be a [email protected] good game. Assuming Manning is good to go by then.


----------



## NJmike PE

lunch post


----------



## akwooly

Breakfast post


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I think Manning will be ok, although Osweiler is one of the better back-ups in the league. Either way, I think it's about time for KC's inflated record to get taken down a notch...


----------



## sycamore PE

Llama


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

:bananalama:


----------



## envirotex

knight1fox3 said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not reading the last 40 pages of "copy-paste-post" posts
> 
> 
> 
> lusone:
> 
> Morning and tired post. Finished the damn mid-term around 2am last night. This day is going to drag on.
> 
> Though beer and wings after work tonight. If I'm still awake. LOL
Click to expand...



but what about the gravy?


----------



## akwooly

Hate that llama


----------



## envirotex

Monday again


----------



## NJmike PE

Love the Lama


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

:bananalama:


----------



## akwooly

Coffee


----------



## blybrook PE

Bacon


----------



## blybrook PE

And another


----------



## blybrook PE

Almost a setup here


----------



## blybrook PE

Boom!!!


----------



## blybrook PE

And another

EDIT - TOP

:bananalama:


----------



## akwooly

Dang llama.


----------



## knight1fox3

What about this llama?


----------



## blybrook PE

:bananalama:

Love da llama


----------



## akwooly

I have family that lives in Preston, ID. Kip and Tina were the kids names that lived in Napoleon's house in the movie.


----------



## akwooly

Not all llama are created equal.


----------



## knight1fox3

^ LOL


----------



## envirotex

30-second break spam post


----------



## akwooly

Coffee, guns and iron


----------



## akwooly

akwooly said:


> Coffee, guns and iron


Squat rack talk


----------



## NJmike PE

getting shit done today and feeling productive


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

post lunch hangover...


----------



## akwooly

Dexman PE said:


> post lunch hangover...


Carb coma?


----------



## blybrook PE

Realized i forgot my lunch at home and that i meant to take out the trash before i left this morning. It isn't gonna smell too good when i get home tonight as we cleaned out the fridge before leaving the apartment.

Mondays suck!


----------



## Supe

Must... play... AC4...


----------



## sycamore PE

Had a productive morning. Now I am being unproductive waiting for security to open at the airport


----------



## sycamore PE

This is a little 2-gate airport, so security is only open before the flights.


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## sycamore PE

Ham


----------



## sycamore PE

Pam


----------



## sycamore PE

Glam


----------



## sycamore PE

Wam


----------



## sycamore PE

Ram


----------



## knight1fox3

Supe said:


> Must... play... AC4...


Is it pretty fun?


----------



## knight1fox3

knight1fox3 said:


> Though beer and wings after work tonight. If I'm still awake. LOL


I should also mention, that in addition to the 40 cent wing special, on Mondays you get free bacon with your wing orders. LOL That's just awesome.


----------



## Supe

knight1fox3 said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Must... play... AC4...
> 
> 
> 
> Is it pretty fun?
Click to expand...



I like it so far. Quite a bit less linear in gameplay than previous additions, WAY more sailing/ship fights than previous. Visuals are pretty good, too. Bit of a stretch on the ties to Abstergo/previous AC games. 6 hours in and I've barely even scratched the surface. I'm practically still at the beginning of the game, or so it seems.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I keep wanting to fire-up Skyrim again, but it's been so long since I've played it that I'm afraid I've forgotten what I've done and will end up "redoing" things just to get my bearings back...


----------



## sycamore PE

Llama


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

:bananalama:


----------



## blybrook PE

Long live the :bananalama:


----------



## sycamore PE

I just say "llama" whenever you guys talk about football or whatever ACS and Skyrim are . . .

It turns the conversation back to something I understand.

:bananalama:


----------



## sycamore PE

And I can't believe anyone could dislike the llama.


----------



## NJmike PE

:bananalama:


----------



## NJmike PE

15 minute count


----------



## NJmike PE

15 minute count

10 minute count


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

1:30 count...


----------



## NJmike PE

Home


----------



## csb

Post to get to the end


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

trying to kill another hour...


----------



## blybrook PE

Another to keep this thing moving


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Waiting for the wife to get home with the kids.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

bleh


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon


----------



## akwooly

Nothing of substance post


----------



## akwooly

Already home post


----------



## sycamore PE

Trying to fly to Phoenix, but delayed on my way into Chicago. I hope I get to Phoenix before midnight.


----------



## akwooly

Death to the llama


----------



## sycamore PE

Not looking forward to getting up early tomorrow post


----------



## sycamore PE

akwooly said:


> Death to the llama


:banned:


----------



## akwooly

But I like bananas.

EDIT: SWEET TOP!!!

:bananalama:


----------



## NJmike PE

Not top


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

:bananalama:

:bananalama:

:bananalama:

:bananalama:

:bananalama:

:bananalama:

:bananalama:

:bananalama:

:bananalama:

:bananalama:


----------



## akwooly

sycamore PE said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Death to the llama
> 
> 
> 
> :banned:
Click to expand...

No tree will ban me


----------



## blybrook PE

Let it begin....


----------



## akwooly

Picking up kids from school post.


----------



## sycamore PE

Hungry post


----------



## akwooly

sycamore PE said:


> Hungry post


Still at the airport?


----------



## sycamore PE

akwooly said:


> sycamore PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hungry post
> 
> 
> 
> Still at the airport?
Click to expand...

Yes, but at least I'm at a different airport now.


----------



## akwooly

Food court?


----------



## blybrook PE

Enjoying the sunset over the mountains from the office


----------



## sycamore PE

akwooly said:


> Food court?


Delicious airport fast food. It's the only time I eat McDonalds or Taco Bell.


----------



## NJmike PE

Taco smell


----------



## akwooly

Taco hell


----------



## blybrook PE

Toxic Hell


----------



## akwooly

Fish tacos at Anthony's in SEATAC are the best.


----------



## sycamore PE

Well, they don't have one in the K concourse of Chicago O'Hare, so don't worry, I won't die a toxic hell death.


----------



## sycamore PE

I wish I could have flown through Minneapolis-St Paul. So much nicer and less delayed than Chicago.


----------



## akwooly

blybrook PE said:


> Enjoying the sunset over the mountains from the office


ANC has some great views.

Wish the mountains were closer here in da banks.


----------



## blybrook PE

Da banks has its own special views overlooking the flats. Kinda cool to watch the sunset over Denali from the Halgelbarger overlook on clear evenings.

Da banks also has better aurora viewing; lots less lights to conflict with it. Used to have great views at the house.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Watching Breaking Bad. Good show


----------



## NJmike PE

Watching MNF. Getting ready to find something else to watch


----------



## maryannette

Good Night.


----------



## sycamore PE

Forum surfing on my phone. This one and a pregnancy forum. Two very different crowds.


----------



## Dark Knight

Watching MNF. There is nothing else to watch. I call this one the Battle Of Florida.


----------



## sycamore PE

Crazy mom forums are more entertaining than this one.


----------



## envirotex

yep. getting close to that time


----------



## NJmike PE

sycamore PE said:


> Forum surfing on my phone. This one and a pregnancy forum. Two very different crowds.


Pg forum, huh?


----------



## envirotex

watching gas monkey garage. turning a perfectly good kingwood station wagon into a drag car...boo.


----------



## NJmike PE

sycamore PE said:


> Crazy mom forums are more entertaining than this one.


Good point. But then again I do this need a forum for that. I just need to spend time talking to my wife.


----------



## Dark Knight

sycamore PE said:


> Crazy mom forums are more entertaining than this one.




What can we do for you Syc? Pick a topic. I will follow.


----------



## sycamore PE

NJmike said:


> sycamore PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Forum surfing on my phone. This one and a pregnancy forum. Two very different crowds.
> 
> 
> 
> Pg forum, huh?
Click to expand...

I have a peanut due in April. If born on PE exam day, I will name him/her Ncees.


----------



## NJmike PE

Sweet. Congrats.


----------



## sycamore PE

Dark Knight said:


> sycamore PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Crazy mom forums are more entertaining than this one.
> 
> 
> 
> What can we do for you Syc? Pick a topic. I will follow.
Click to expand...

We need some one to come in here and post strong opinions about a controversial topic and start calling everyone who disagrees a b****. But RG would probably ban someone like that.


----------



## envirotex

praying for an uneventful 5-6 months for you syc...


----------



## envirotex

EC doesn't usually post in here...she can usually get everyone riled up...with out getting banned.


----------



## Dark Knight

RG will not ban me so let us start. Who do you want me to insult?


----------



## NJmike PE

envirotex said:


> praying for an uneventful 5-6 months for you syc...


Yeah good luck. NJ3 has been tough on my wife.


----------



## envirotex

is 9 too early to go to bed? I'm tired.


----------



## sycamore PE

If you post about tipping your servers well, you can attract an internet entity called "springs1" to bash anyone who tips their servers, lambast servers for being lazy, and claim to eat 5 sides of ranch at fine dining establishments.


----------



## envirotex

bring it DK. I'll still love you anyway...

I'm from Texas. That's an easy target.


----------



## sycamore PE

Springs1 is famous on mommy-boards and restaurant blogs.


----------



## Dark Knight

Not sure I am following you on this one.


----------



## envirotex

i think i'm going to the texas women's conference next week. only no CE.


----------



## sycamore PE

Politics, religion, gay marriage, abortion, global warming. One of those should cause a stir.


----------



## NJmike PE

Turned off MNF. decided to watch reruns of The Unit on Universal in honor of Veteran's Day


----------



## sycamore PE

Or maybe you could insult one discipline of engineering.


----------



## envirotex

sycamore PE said:


> Politics, religion, gay marriage, abortion, global warming. One of those should cause a stir.


don't forget gun control


----------



## Dark Knight

I do hate politics, do not mess with religion, know a jack about global warming. That leaves gay marriage and abortion up for grasp. Where do we start?


----------



## NJmike PE

Bottom


----------



## NJmike PE

Top

:bananalama:


----------



## Dark Knight

Ahhhh...Gun control. Meesa like it (insert Jar Jar Binks voice here)


----------



## sycamore PE

You know, like "too bad you weren't smart enough to be an EE and make fatty money. Lots of my friends dropped out to civil or industrial or something when they couldn't cut it. But, you know, at least you have a job!"


----------



## NJmike PE

Guns don't kill people. Jerk offs with mental issues do


----------



## envirotex

really need to go for a run


----------



## NJmike PE

How's that for starters


----------



## Dark Knight

I am an EE and do not make fatty money. Have a friend that is a Civil. He does make fatty money. At least we both have a job.


----------



## sycamore PE

There will always be weirdos and we need to keep the assault rifles away from them. And handguns off the streets. But I don't know how to do that.


----------



## envirotex

sycamore PE said:


> You know, like "too bad you weren't smart enough to be an EE and make fatty money. Lots of my friends dropped out to civil or industrial or something when they couldn't cut it. But, you know, at least you have a job!"


or why did you stay in this one horse town when you could've made fatty money in Midland?

wtf?


----------



## NJmike PE

I am a CE. Not much fatty money here in NJ


----------



## envirotex

should there be a weirdo registry?


----------



## envirotex

i'm not sure i wouldn't be on the weirdo registry...


----------



## Dark Knight

We all would be in that list. We are engineers.


----------



## NJmike PE

Aren't we all a little weirdo


----------



## envirotex

do you have to have a PE-ness to make the list?


----------



## NJmike PE

Then I'm out.... For now


----------



## akwooly

Fatty money


----------



## akwooly

I know five people now who are expecting in April.


----------



## envirotex

haha. just saw the go-pro commercial with the yeti.


----------



## Dark Knight

envirotex said:


> do you have to have a PE-ness to make the list?




Nope. Pe-ness or no Pe-ness you are a weirdo.


----------



## envirotex

maybe not NJ. I think you have to be a little weird just to study for the exam...


----------



## Dark Knight

My family thinks I am a weird. Their explanation? You are en engineer.


----------



## NJmike PE

If thats the case then I'm fully weirdo


----------



## envirotex

thanks DK. I knew I could count on you.


----------



## NJmike PE

I get yelled at for over analyzing everything. I tell them it's my job.


----------



## Dark Knight

We should create an association. Weirdos United...WU forever!!!!


----------



## NJmike PE

I'd rather be weird than boring


----------



## sycamore PE

envirotex said:


> i'm not sure i wouldn't be on the weirdo registry...


All Texans would be. . .


----------



## NJmike PE

Only steers and queers come from Texas.


----------



## envirotex

absolutely


----------



## envirotex

and i have and oil well and a ten gallon hat


----------



## Dark Knight

Then I am doomed. Am weird and boring. The best of both worlds. Also am socially unadapted too.


----------



## envirotex

well i made up the part about the ten gallon hat


----------



## envirotex

Dark Knight said:


> Then I am doomed. Am weird and boring. The best of both worlds. Also am socially unadapted too.


at least you're not a surgeon, those people are creepy, too


----------



## Dark Knight

Pics or it did not happen.


----------



## sycamore PE

My husband and I are both engineers. We were surprised when we learned that some people don't make decisions based on data organized in spreadsheets.


----------



## envirotex

only three more hours with no rules


----------



## envirotex

really i made up the part about the oil well. i do have a ten-gallon hat


----------



## envirotex

it's a resistol stetson.


----------



## Dark Knight

Rules? What rules?


----------



## sycamore PE

envirotex said:


> really i made up the part about the oil well. i do have a ten-gallon hat


Are you sure it's the full 10 gallons? And I thought all Texans had oil wells as their birthright?


----------



## envirotex

sycamore PE said:


> My husband and I are both engineers. We were surprised when we learned that some people don't make decisions based on data organized in spreadsheets.


my husband's an artist. we can't make decisions about anything.


----------



## NJmike PE

True but still about 4.5 weeks to finish out the remaining 3463 posts.


----------



## sycamore PE

envirotex said:


> sycamore PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> My husband and I are both engineers. We were surprised when we learned that some people don't make decisions based on data organized in spreadsheets.
> 
> 
> 
> my husband's an artist. we can't make decisions about anything.
Click to expand...

At least your kids have a fighting chance.


----------



## envirotex

sycamore PE said:


> envirotex said:
> 
> 
> 
> really i made up the part about the oil well. i do have a ten-gallon hat
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure it's the full 10 gallons? And I thought all Texans had oil wells as their birthright?
Click to expand...

no, it's only the big hair that's a birth right.


----------



## sycamore PE

NJmike said:


> True but still about 4.5 weeks to finish out the remaining 3463 posts.


And still a couple hours of rules-free. Assuming the rules go back in force at 12 eastern


----------



## sycamore PE

Bye bye all, it's phone off and fly to Phoenix time.


----------



## NJmike PE

Correct


----------



## Dark Knight

How many posts can we make in two hours?


----------



## envirotex

safe travels, syc.


----------



## envirotex

don't know. ask bly. i think he might be the record holder...

'top'


----------



## NJmike PE

That depends on whether or anyone is up for a spam fest again


----------



## NJmike PE

Had a couple of good ones this weekend


----------



## Dark Knight

envirotex said:


> safe travels, syc.




Ditto


----------



## Dark Knight

OK. Time for me to leave. Happy spamming.


----------



## NJmike PE

Night


----------



## akwooly

French fries and gravy


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon


----------



## blybrook PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

envirotex said:


> don't know. ask bly. i think he might be the record holder...
> 
> 'top'


Nope, I'm not the record holder. If you can get three or four people spamming; you can get almost 1k or more if ya'll spam hard without slacking.


----------



## akwooly

Beard maintenance


----------



## NJmike PE

First snow of season in NJ post


----------



## csb

Rules are back on?


----------



## NJmike PE

yeah. Booooo :BS:


----------



## akwooly

Good morning post


----------



## csb

I'm 171 posts away from 10K myself


----------



## akwooly

Get some csb!


----------



## blybrook PE

Get to it csb. Yer fallin behind!!!


----------



## snickerd3

morning


----------



## NJmike PE

post


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

csb said:


> I'm 171 posts away from 10K myself


about the same from 15k


----------



## NJmike PE

lunch post


----------



## akwooly

I am 184 from 1k


----------



## snickerd3

spent several hrs working on a quilt for cousin's wedding or shower (haven't decided yet) yesterday. all the individual blocks are done. Now I need to sew them together then get quilting. Was going to see how big a PITA it would be to use my sewing machine to do the quilting....don't think my hands could handle doing it by hand.


----------



## NinjaPanther

bathroom post!


----------



## akwooly

waiting for coffee to brew before staff meeting post.

coffee


----------



## blybrook PE

Waitin on the architect post


----------



## envirotex

no idea how many posts i have right now post so posting to find out post


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I actually stopped keeping track of how many posts I had once I hit 10k, although I've started watching again as I approach 15k


----------



## blybrook PE

I only watch when participating in a spam fest. The only time where it really changes.


----------



## NJmike PE

456 from 2k post


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Looking for somewhere to eat lunch


----------



## akwooly

NinjaPanther said:


> bathroom post!




I hope you washed your hands


----------



## knight1fox3

sycamore PE said:


> Crazy mom forums are more entertaining than this one.


Post proof here or did not happen. 



sycamore PE said:


> My husband and I are both engineers. We were surprised when we learned that some people don't make decisions based on data organized in spreadsheets.


+10. I know quite a few couples all from WI where they are both engineers. And spreadsheet data just seems standard and 2nd nature. 

I also get no less than 3 quotes for things I pay people to do maintenance on.


----------



## csb

About to go to lunch post


----------



## NJmike PE

I just found out that virtually my entire office will be out of the office, except for me, at a CE seminar. At the same time, it kind of sucks and is great. On one hand I get a quiet day, but on the other hand it is a clear reminder that I still don't yet have the all powerful PE.


----------



## knight1fox3

csb said:


> About to go to lunch post


Bring me back a turkey sammich.  



NJmike said:


> I just found out that virtually my entire office will be out of the office, except for me, at a CE seminar. At the same time, it kind of sucks and is great. On one hand I get a quiet day, but on the other hand it is a clear reminder that I still don't yet have the all powerful PE.


Well hopefully you nailed it this time around! :thumbs:


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> 
> About to go to lunch post
> 
> 
> 
> Bring me back a turkey sammich.
> 
> 
> NJmike said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just found out that virtually my entire office will be out of the office, except for me, at a CE seminar. At the same time, it kind of sucks and is great. On one hand I get a quiet day, but on the other hand it is a clear reminder that I still don't yet have the all powerful PE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well hopefully you nailed it this time around! :thumbs:
Click to expand...

I'll drink to that.


----------



## akwooly

trying to estimate the price of oil for a project to be build in two years.


----------



## csb

All hail the mighty PE.

And get your own damn sammich!


----------



## akwooly

csb said:


> All hail the mighty PE.
> 
> And get your own damn sammich!




anything out of the deli case would be fine.


----------



## knight1fox3

csb said:


> All hail the mighty PE.
> 
> And get your own damn sammich!


DAMMIT! See if I get you a drink next time you ask!!!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

You ask for a sammich and instead get DAS BOOT!!


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Dexman PE said:


> You ask for a sammich and instead get DAS BOOT!!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

HFS, Capt is in the 10K...


----------



## akwooly

I still have an hour until lunch.


----------



## knight1fox3

Bacon for lunch?


----------



## akwooly

I am thinking deadlifts for lunch.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Dexman PE said:


> HFS, Capt is in the 10K...




I couldn't help myself. I mean, look how long this is taking!

For the ghost of SSchell, move things along, man!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

had bacon on my sammich yesterday, only had chicken today.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

I now have five posts in here...looks like you missed my previous, surely elucidating, contributions to this thread.

You make me a sad Captain.

EDIT: top!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

^^^ There are more than a few pages/posts I have not read in here...


----------



## knight1fox3

Capt is spamming.....classic!


----------



## Capt Worley PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Capt is spamming.....classic!




That's how I got this ridiculous post count to start with...


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## akwooly

Traffic Control Plan post


----------



## NJmike PE

I love TCPs, said no one ever.


----------



## knight1fox3

^ but did you remember to include the cover sheet with TCP report? LOL


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

lati, dati, we likes to party!!


----------



## akwooly

NJmike said:


> I love TCPs, said no one ever.




EVER! especially when I am shutting down the road for three weeks.


----------



## envirotex

^^^that's you?

hmmm.


----------



## NJmike PE

State DOT once made us prepare a TCP on a state road for the removal of a road sign! Waste of time. We weren't even doing any real work within the ROW.


----------



## maryannette

Almost QUITTIN' TIME!


----------



## akwooly

At least mine is for a 12 foot deep excavation


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

TCP's aren't too bad, although I had more fun playing out in traffic...


----------



## blybrook PE

Wooly, what road are you digging up now? CHSR needs a much deeper X to fix it's issues.


----------



## NJmike PE

Dexman PE said:


> TCP's aren't too bad, although I had more fun playing out in traffic...


They are for the removal of a stupid sign.


----------



## akwooly

blybrook PE said:


> Wooly, what road are you digging up now? CHSR needs a much deeper X to fix it's issues.




College Road, nasty layer of peat that needs to be removed.


----------



## blybrook PE

Ah, yes... I know the stretch involved then. It's not as bad as some of the other stretches that need work though.

Oh well, easy to bypass that stretch of road. Plenty of other routes to take


----------



## akwooly

the major detour routes i want to use is the Johansen and Airport way. Unfortunately, those are going to be under reconstruction at the same time. There goes ALL the major EAST-WEST corridors in Fairbanks! enjoy the construction traffic delays FAI!


----------



## blybrook PE

What about the Mitchell or Farmers Loop? Sure its more roundabout, but it'd get you there...

Glad I lived &amp; worked on the east side of town when I was there...

Although the Steese work was a bear to deal with at times.


----------



## sycamore PE

One day of customer site visits down. Two to go. I am exhausted. But at least I got my own world famous mini coconut cream pie from the world famous Rock Spring Cafe outside of Phoenix. The sign says world famous, so it must be true.


----------



## blybrook PE

sycamore PE said:


> But at least I got my own world famous mini coconut cream pie from the world famous Rock Spring Cafe outside of Phoenix. The sign says world famous, so it must be true.


Can't be world famous.... Never heard of it!

Will have to ask a few other locals if they know if that joint. Results to follow...


----------



## akwooly

blybrook PE said:


> What about the Mitchell or Farmers Loop? Sure its more roundabout, but it'd get you there...
> 
> Glad I lived &amp; worked on the east side of town when I was there...
> 
> Although the Steese work was a bear to deal with at times.


those are options but they definitely are not going to win me any popularity contests. I am writing a spec to include a major public information campaign.


----------



## NJmike PE

At home post


----------



## akwooly

trying to move this thread along post


----------



## blybrook PE

akwooly said:


> those are options but they definitely are not going to win me any popularity contests. I am writing a spec to include a major public information campaign.


Its not ideal, but it'd be about the same time delay as waiting in traffic (potentially).

Have an intern do the PR stuff, it's good experience. 

Maggie had fun on Illinois Street from what I heard.


----------



## NJmike PE

akwooly said:


> trying to move this thread along post


Assist post


----------



## akwooly

bly I am sure you heard, ANC is getting krispy kreme doughnuts!


----------



## blybrook PE

Yep, I heard. Turns out they started to come here in the mid 2000's too! Even built a building, then vacated it before it was completed. It has since been leased to Starbucks. Drawings still say Krispy Kreme on them!

Its the Starbucks plaza at Tudor &amp; C!

I'm sure that once its built, i'll be asked to bring up fresh donuts when I come up to Fbx for visits, etc...


----------



## sycamore PE

What's the big deal with Krispy Kreme? Their donuts are not fabulous at all.


----------



## NJmike PE

Watching the goldbergs


----------



## blybrook PE

Since we lost Dunkin Donuts several years ago, the only donuts we get are from the grocery store (which really suck). Now, if they can make a good paczki, then I'll be visiting...

Otherwise, I'll continue to pass...


----------



## akwooly

sycamore PE said:


> What's the big deal with Krispy Kreme? Their donuts are not fabulous at all.


Try living up here nothing is good. Outside world food taste so much better even if it is not fabulous.


----------



## sycamore PE

blybrook PE said:


> Since we lost Dunkin Donuts several years ago, the only donuts we get are from the grocery store (which really suck). Now, if they can make a good paczki, then I'll be visiting...
> 
> Otherwise, I'll continue to pass...


Ahh, I understand now. I'd want Krispy Kreme, too, if I didn't have a grocery store that makes better ones, a hospital bakery run by nuns that makes divine ones (really. amazing.) and a local coffee shop that makes cake donuts.
I haven't found a place outside of Michigan or Ohio that makes a good paczki. I don't think Krispy Kreme does those.


----------



## NJmike PE

I miss the old days when the small towns had bakeries with fresh donuts and baked goods.


----------



## sycamore PE

akwooly said:


> sycamore PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the big deal with Krispy Kreme? Their donuts are not fabulous at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Try living up here nothing is good. Outside world food taste so much better even if it is not fabulous.
Click to expand...

But you have caribou. And moose. Can't you eat those?


----------



## NJmike PE

Time for bed. I have a quiet day of no bosses tomorrow.


----------



## Road Guy

Whats a elk permit cost in Alaska?


----------



## akwooly

sycamore PE said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sycamore PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the big deal with Krispy Kreme? Their donuts are not fabulous at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Try living up here nothing is good. Outside world food taste so much better even if it is not fabulous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you have caribou. And moose. Can't you eat those?
Click to expand...

Oh yeah! My freezer is full of both. And sockeye salmon( best salmon in the world) and halibut. When my friend lived in Haines he had a substance permit and would catch crab and he would give me some.


----------



## blybrook PE

Road Guy said:


> Whats a elk permit cost in Alaska?


Not many elk in these parts. More moose, caribou and deer than anything as far as big game goes. Bison if yer lucky enuf to draw a permit though.


----------



## Road Guy

Thats what i meant, are they a few hundred bucks?


----------



## akwooly

Elk are transported a d only can be hunted if you win a permit. Not sure on cost for nonresident but it's spendy.


----------



## blybrook PE

Couple grand usually


----------



## akwooly

Non res hunt lic around $200 moose tag for non res about $400 I think.


----------



## blybrook PE

That's just fer the license, non residents have to have a guide also (iirc)


----------



## akwooly

Yup for brown bear, grizzly, sheep and musk ox you need a guide. Min price on a quality guide runs about 12k for a sheep hunt. Selected areas require guides for moose and bou.


----------



## blybrook PE

And another to keep it moving


----------



## Road Guy

I want to hunt here next year (if we're still here) even in state elk hunt resident is still $390 out if state is $1300.00

I just need to find a friend to go with.. Been along time since I gutted a large animal...


----------



## akwooly

Come up here RG! We'll go hunt for moose. If we don't shoot one we will surely kill some whiskey.


----------



## blybrook PE

If not moose, we can go after some uobirac

Edit -TOP

:bananalama:


----------



## akwooly

Or llamas.

There we go 1st annual engineerboards.com big game hunt!


----------



## knight1fox3

donuts = bad......mmmmkay?


----------



## akwooly

I can eat 5 Krispy Kreme donuts or 1 odwalla juice I'm takin the donut!

http://m.motherjones.com/environment/2013/09/9-surprising-foods-have-more-sugar-krispy-kreme-donut


----------



## sycamore PE

Donuts=good


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Krispey Kreme is da bomb!


----------



## NJmike PE

morning post


----------



## knight1fox3

donuts = cholesterol problem


----------



## Capt Worley PE

knight1fox3 said:


> donuts = cholesterol problem




Lipitor = solution!


----------



## NJmike PE

I hate buying home heating oil


----------



## akwooly

Fuel guy just filled the tank $3.86/gallon up here.


----------



## NJmike PE

I just signed a auto fill for a fixed price of $3.49/gal, with the first fill at $3.04/gal. Still sucks. Money right out the window, almost literally with my drafty home.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

If I had an oil burner, that'd probably be the first major improvement carried out. Natural gas FTW.


----------



## akwooly

I wish natural gas was an option.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Propane, then.


----------



## NJmike PE

same here; no nat gas. Propane isn't too much cheaper around here


----------



## knight1fox3

NJ had the devils number post. Just sayin'. :bandevil:


----------



## akwooly

Propane doesn't flow very well at -40. Same with NJ on the price of propane


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> NJ had the devils number post. Just sayin'. :bandevil:


one too many 6's, I thought.


----------



## knight1fox3

Well it's in there, just sayin'.


----------



## NJmike PE

akwooly said:


> Propane doesn't flow very well at -40. Same with NJ on the price of propane




cost of propane is higher because you pay the delivery fee which has to cover the hazard ins. natty gas is cheaper because of the pipeline delivery. just as hazardous/flammable, but not delivered via vehicle.


----------



## NinjaPanther

If the current rate of posting (~71 posts/day on average) continues, this thread will hit 10,000 posts on December 30th.


----------



## NJmike PE

NinjaPanther said:


> If the current rate of posting (~71 posts/day on average) continues, this thread will hit 10,000 posts on December 30th.


well, that will be too late. Don't we need to hit the mark before scores are released? assuming that the scores will be released within 30 days we need to average 111 posts per day.... or another weekend without rules.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

NinjaPanther said:


> If the current rate of posting (~71 posts/day on average) continues, this thread will hit 10,000 posts on December 30th.




That's the problem with predicting the future. They always assume things will stay the same, and things almost never do.


----------



## NJmike PE

coffee break post


----------



## akwooly

Ninja better get to posting.


----------



## NJmike PE

akwooly said:


> Ninja better get to posting.


spam spam spam. I love spam


----------



## akwooly

Spam and eggs


----------



## blybrook PE

akwooly said:


> Or llamas.
> 
> There we go 1st annual engineerboards.com big game hunt!


It'd be like a yooper hunting camp; so much drinkin, no huntin would get done!!!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Road Guy said:


> I want to hunt here next year (if we're still here) even in state elk hunt resident is still $390 out if state is $1300.00
> 
> I just need to find a friend to go with.. Been along time since I gutted a large animal...


Resident fees are only $46 for elk, $31 for deer.

http://wildlife.state.co.us/Hunting/SeasonDatesAndFees/Pages/BigGameDatesAndFees.aspx

I could take you. It's been a few years, but I know some really good places to go...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Capt Worley PE said:


> NinjaPanther said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the current rate of posting (~71 posts/day on average) continues, this thread will hit 10,000 posts on December 30th.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the problem with predicting the future. They always assume things will stay the same, and things almost never do.
Click to expand...

We'll blast through the last 1500 in a day or two...


----------



## blybrook PE

A day or two? It's only a couple hours if theres 4-5 active people!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

^^^ assuming we stick to the rules


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Dexman PE said:


> ^^^ assuming we stick to the rules


says the guy who just double posted.

Damn it. now I just did it.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I'm pretty sure I have more double posts in the multiple 10ks than you have total posts...


----------



## NJmike PE

You are most definitely correct.


----------



## akwooly

where is ninja panther?


----------



## NJmike PE

can't see him. He's a ninja


----------



## blybrook PE

Rules, what rules???

You know as well as I do that when this thing needs to get finished, its balls to the walls mayhem!

:bananalama:


----------



## akwooly

anyone remember American Ninja? the 80s movie with Dudikoff in it.


----------



## NJmike PE

no.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

i like cheese!


----------



## NJmike PE

I just cut the cheese


----------



## akwooly

NJmike said:


> no.




missin out dude


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

with a knife?


----------



## blybrook PE

NJmike

1235

blybrook PE

1100

akwooly

747

maryannette

590

Dexman PE

524

engineergurl

482

knight1fox3

462

sycamore PE

371

Sapper

288

envirotex

283

csb

141

snickerd3

85

Sapper.

72

Dark Knight

38

Flyer_PE

37

cement

37

Master slacker

27

Dleg

24

wilheldp_PE

20

TouchDown

19

Road Guy

17

SCarolinaNiki PE

17

NinjaPanther

13

baconbot

13

Capt Worley PE

12

spambot

9

Supe

7

VTEnviro

7

Jabert

5

mudpuppy

3

ChemENewbie

2

Ship Wreck

2

Florida Tom

2

danadiva81

1

testee

1

YMZ PE

1

FLBuff PE

1

frazil

1

goodal

1


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

HFS, Mary has more posts in here than I do...


----------



## blybrook PE

How long till Dex makes the run to his 15k mark???


----------



## akwooly

bronze for me. coffee and meetings. out.


----------



## blybrook PE

Yep, Mary's been active this time around.

Edit - TOP

:bananalama:


----------



## Capt Worley PE

blahblah blah


----------



## NJmike PE

Dexman PE said:


> with a knife?


that might hurt


----------



## Capt Worley PE

I'm drinking a soda with ester of wood rosin.

That can't be good. It sounds like something used in furniture refinishing.


----------



## NJmike PE

WTH is ester of wood resin


----------



## akwooly

damn llama


----------



## Capt Worley PE

NJmike said:


> WTH is ester of wood resin




I wood like to know. I have knot a clue.

This goes against my grain.


----------



## akwooly

coffee post


----------



## NJmike PE

So I have a question for all of the former test takers. I was having lunch and looking around on the NCEES website while doing so (it was potato cheddar and bacon soup). Anyway. I found that registration for the April 2014 exam opens on December 2nd, per their website. Then I recalled that here in NJ, we received scores from the October 2012 exam on December 14th and registration for April 2013 began the following Monday, December 17th. Has registration ever opened prior to ANY scores being released? Is it possible that they might release the scores extremely early this year, like by November 29th?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

blybrook PE said:


> How long till Dex makes the run to his 15k mark???


Slow and steady. I'll get there soon enough...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

NJmike said:


> So I have a question for all of the former test takers. I was having lunch and looking around on the NCEES website while doing so (it was potato cheddar and bacon soup). Anyway. I found that registration for the April 2014 exam opens on December 2nd, per their website. Then I recalled that here in NJ, we received scores from the October 2012 exam on December 14th and registration for April 2013 began the following Monday, December 17th. Has registration ever opened prior to ANY scores being released? Is it possible that they might release the scores extremely early this year, like by November 29th?


If someone does not pass, their package typically comes with instructions to re-register for the next round of exams (ie. fail October, re-take in April). It does suck a little in that it reduces the amount of study time because most do not start studying until they know they need to do so.


----------



## NJmike PE

Dexman PE said:


> NJmike said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I have a question for all of the former test takers. I was having lunch and looking around on the NCEES website while doing so (it was potato cheddar and bacon soup). Anyway. I found that registration for the April 2014 exam opens on December 2nd, per their website. Then I recalled that here in NJ, we received scores from the October 2012 exam on December 14th and registration for April 2013 began the following Monday, December 17th. Has registration ever opened prior to ANY scores being released? Is it possible that they might release the scores extremely early this year, like by November 29th?
> 
> 
> 
> If someone does not pass, their package typically comes with instructions to re-register for the next round of exams (ie. fail October, re-take in April). It does suck a little in that it reduces the amount of study time because most do not start studying until they know they need to do so.
Click to expand...

I totally understand what you are saying, especially having re-taken the exam now twice. From my prior experience the registration date was always after the bulk of the exam scores were released by the states. My question was for you and most of the other "Veterans" of this message board. Has it ever happened where registration opened before the scores were released? I'm amazed that registration for the next exam is almost two weeks sooner than last years April exam.


----------



## blybrook PE

Bacon!!!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

NJmike said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I have a question for all of the former test takers. I was having lunch and looking around on the NCEES website while doing so (it was potato cheddar and bacon soup). Anyway. I found that registration for the April 2014 exam opens on December 2nd, per their website. Then I recalled that here in NJ, we received scores from the October 2012 exam on December 14th and registration for April 2013 began the following Monday, December 17th. Has registration ever opened prior to ANY scores being released? Is it possible that they might release the scores extremely early this year, like by November 29th?
> 
> 
> 
> If someone does not pass, their package typically comes with instructions to re-register for the next round of exams (ie. fail October, re-take in April). It does suck a little in that it reduces the amount of study time because most do not start studying until they know they need to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I totally understand what you are saying, especially having re-taken the exam now twice. From my prior experience the registration date was always after the bulk of the exam scores were released by the states. My question was for you and most of the other "Veterans" of this message board. Has it ever happened where registration opened before the scores were released? I'm amazed that registration for the next exam is almost two weeks sooner than last years April exam.
Click to expand...

I'm not sure.


----------



## blybrook PE

NJmike said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I have a question for all of the former test takers. I was having lunch and looking around on the NCEES website while doing so (it was potato cheddar and bacon soup). Anyway. I found that registration for the April 2014 exam opens on December 2nd, per their website. Then I recalled that here in NJ, we received scores from the October 2012 exam on December 14th and registration for April 2013 began the following Monday, December 17th. Has registration ever opened prior to ANY scores being released? Is it possible that they might release the scores extremely early this year, like by November 29th?
> 
> 
> 
> If someone does not pass, their package typically comes with instructions to re-register for the next round of exams (ie. fail October, re-take in April). It does suck a little in that it reduces the amount of study time because most do not start studying until they know they need to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I totally understand what you are saying, especially having re-taken the exam now twice. From my prior experience the registration date was always after the bulk of the exam scores were released by the states. My question was for you and most of the other "Veterans" of this message board. Has it ever happened where registration opened before the scores were released? I'm amazed that registration for the next exam is almost two weeks sooner than last years April exam.
Click to expand...

Yes, it has happened. It will continue to happen. Those that need to retake usually have a different deadline to register by.

Good luck with trying to understand NCEES..


----------



## NJmike PE

They do suck and the fact that NJ also deals with the PCS is another added layer of BS. Oh well. I was slightly excited when I realized how much earlier registration was this time around.

BACON


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Registration for "round 2" never even crossed my mind while I was waiting for results...


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Bacon: the candy of meats!


----------



## NJmike PE

Dexman PE said:


> Registration for "round 2" never even crossed my mind while I was waiting for results...




Again, the only reason I consider it is for a gauge of the release date for the scores.


----------



## NinjaPanther

Bacon is overrated.


----------



## blybrook PE

As far as the little tracking I've done, the registration opening has no bearing on result release.

I could be wrong; but I've never bothered to do any serious analysis on it. You might be able to dig up the historical details and develop something while you wait...


----------



## NJmike PE

blybrook PE said:


> As far as the little tracking I've done, the registration opening has no bearing on result release.
> 
> I could be wrong; but I've never bothered to do any serious analysis on it. You might be able to dig up the historical details and develop something while you wait...


thanks


----------



## blybrook PE

Thats the fun of the release date. They'll do anything to mess with the release timeline notifications.

Part of the wait antics.


----------



## NJmike PE

I agree. This whole process sucks. Lesson to be learned: pass it on the first shot.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Lesson #2: beware the fake results threads...


----------



## NJmike PE

Dexman PE said:


> Lesson #2: beware the fake results threads...




That is very true.


----------



## akwooly

NJmike said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lesson #2: beware the fake results threads...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is very true.
Click to expand...



fake results threads pissed me off.


----------



## NinjaPanther

I'm thinking about calling a psychic instead of waiting another month-plus for my results.


----------



## blybrook PE

The psychic hotline stated that result information on your tests will be delayed for 45-50 business days from the time of your call.

The omens just don't give out that information.

Thank you for calling, you have been billed for $999.99 / minute. Enjoy your day...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

akwooly said:


> NJmike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lesson #2: beware the fake results threads...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is very true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> fake results threads pissed me off.
Click to expand...

Wait until you can start posting them...


----------



## blybrook PE

They'll show up soon enuf!!!


----------



## envirotex

all work and no spam today.


----------



## NinjaPanther

blybrook PE said:


> The psychic hotline stated that result information on your tests will be delayed for 45-50 business days from the time of your call.
> 
> The omens just don't give out that information.
> 
> Thank you for calling, you have been billed for $999.99 / minute. Enjoy your day...


Bastards.


----------



## envirotex

too much work to do. oh well. time off in couple of weeks for thanksgiving.


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm enjoying my spam time.


----------



## envirotex

i've got to get back to work.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

all work and no spam makes Dex a dull boy


----------



## NJmike PE

going home post


----------



## blybrook PE

Waiting on revit to work properly. A reboot may b in order


----------



## akwooly

snow and freezing rain post


----------



## blybrook PE

Freezing rain forecasted for tonight. Makes me glad I haven't cleaned snow off the truck yet.


----------



## akwooly

flossing by elbow at my desk.


----------



## knight1fox3

So long Houston post.


----------



## envirotex

just ordered chinese take-out for dinner post


----------



## blybrook PE

Gonna make stuffed noodles fer dinner post.


----------



## akwooly

i feel like pizza tonight. tomorrow i have to get serious about losing some weight for an Olympic Weightlifting event.


----------



## NJmike PE

Do they make diet spam?


----------



## akwooly

I wish!


----------



## blybrook PE

Diet spam is regular spam enjoyed with a diet drink instead of regular


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

There is low sodium spam...


----------



## blybrook PE

SPAM &amp; BACON

Edit - TOP

:bananalama:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bleh


----------



## Supe

8:34 PM and I'm still at work!


----------



## blybrook PE

About to head home. At least the sidewalks have finally been plowed out. The wading thru snow was slowing down my pace by quite a bit!


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## akwooly

F'n llama. Freezing rain. Ugh.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

:bananalama:


----------



## sycamore PE

Too busy to spam today.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Breaking bad. Getting into season 3 on Netflix...


----------



## sycamore PE

Going to sleep. One more day of wowing with my wits/baffling with my bs then I get to go home.


----------



## akwooly

Good night syc. It's bath time in the wooly house.


----------



## blybrook PE

:bananalama: evening ya'll


----------



## akwooly

Waxing skis and laundry.


----------



## NJmike PE

Morning post


----------



## sycamore PE

Morning!


----------



## NJmike PE

Stuck in bumper to bumper traffic post


----------



## Capt Worley PE

NinjaPanther said:


> Bacon is overrated.




BLASPHEMY!!!!!


----------



## Flyer_PE

Capt Worley PE said:


> NinjaPanther said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon is overrated.
> 
> 
> 
> BLASPHEMY!!!!!
Click to expand...

Ditto! Why is that man not banned yet?


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Flyer_PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NinjaPanther said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon is overrated.
> 
> 
> 
> BLASPHEMY!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ditto! Why is that man not banned yet?
Click to expand...

I advocate that NinjaPanther must issue a public apology in the town square, lest the banhammer smote him for his blasphemy!


----------



## NJmike PE

at work post


----------



## NJmike PE

NinjaPanther said:


> Bacon is overrated.


:banhim: :hang:


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## NJmike PE

Capt Worley PE said:


>


YES!!!


----------



## akwooly

Bizarro weather, 42f 40 mph wind, rain, hail, and snow. This is not normal weather for mid November here. Numerous trees on power lines have left 14k people without power including me.


----------



## snickerd3

that sucks!


----------



## NJmike PE

that does suck.


----------



## snickerd3

i'm thinking i should have skipped pilates class this morning....


----------



## akwooly

Schools canceled for the wooly kids! I'm not going in to work either. I have got a big ol' spruce tree in my yard I need to buck up. Have to fire up my camp stove if I want coffee this morning.


----------



## blybrook PE

Hmm, bet its out at my place too. Thankfully the house is winterized! No frozen pipes to worry about and the freezers will stay cold for a day or two without issue.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

BACON!!!


----------



## akwooly

NinjaPanther said:


> Bacon is overrated.


Troll


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

^^^ I think it's time for EB.com to trim some dead weight...


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Dexman PE said:


> BACON!!!


----------



## NJmike PE

Dexman PE said:


> ^^^ I think it's time for EB.com to trim some dead weight...


Good thing I'm a supporting member


----------



## snickerd3

sssoooo tired today


----------



## akwooly

snickerd3 said:


> sssoooo tired today


From Pilates?


----------



## Capt Worley PE

NJmike said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ I think it's time for EB.com to trim some dead weight...
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing I'm a supporting member
Click to expand...



You said, "member." Heh-heh-heh.


----------



## NJmike PE

lunch post


----------



## snickerd3

akwooly said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> sssoooo tired today
> 
> 
> 
> From Pilates?
Click to expand...

part pilates, part walking around yesterday in freezing super windy weather putting flyers in the doors of 200 houses yesterday for a community meeting for work.

also part sinus infection


----------



## NinjaPanther

Capt Worley PE said:


> Flyer_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NinjaPanther said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon is overrated.
> 
> 
> 
> BLASPHEMY!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ditto! Why is that man not banned yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I advocate that NinjaPanther must issue a public apology in the town square, lest the banhammer smote him for his blasphemy!
Click to expand...

I will not give in to your fascist demands. Last time I checked, this was AMERICA. Ban me if you must, but I will not stand idly by and let my right to free speech be suppressed.

FFREEEEEDDDDDOOOOOOOOMMMMMMM!!!!


----------



## blybrook PE

BACON!!


----------



## Capt Worley PE

NinjaPanther said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flyer_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NinjaPanther said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon is overrated.
> 
> 
> 
> BLASPHEMY!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ditto! Why is that man not banned yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I advocate that NinjaPanther must issue a public apology in the town square, lest the banhammer smote him for his blasphemy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will not give in to your fascist demands. Last time I checked, this was AMERICA. Ban me if you must, but I will not stand idly by and let my right to free speech be suppressed.
> 
> FFREEEEEDDDDDOOOOOOOOMMMMMMM!!!!
Click to expand...

Unrepentant heathen!


----------



## knight1fox3

snickerd3 said:


> sssoooo tired today


I 2nd this. Flight didn't get in until close to midnight last night. Long day....


----------



## NJmike PE

NinjaPanther said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flyer_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NinjaPanther said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon is overrated.
> 
> 
> 
> BLASPHEMY!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ditto! Why is that man not banned yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I advocate that NinjaPanther must issue a public apology in the town square, lest the banhammer smote him for his blasphemy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will not give in to your fascist demands. Last time I checked, this was AMERICA. Ban me if you must, but I will not stand idly by and let my right to free speech be suppressed.
> 
> FFREEEEEDDDDDOOOOOOOOMMMMMMM!!!!
Click to expand...

:behead: Off with his head


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

NinjaPanther said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flyer_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NinjaPanther said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon is overrated.
> 
> 
> 
> BLASPHEMY!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ditto! Why is that man not banned yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I advocate that NinjaPanther must issue a public apology in the town square, lest the banhammer smote him for his blasphemy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will not give in to your fascist demands. Last time I checked, this was AMERICA. Ban me if you must, but I will not stand idly by and let my right to free speech be suppressed.
> 
> FFREEEEEDDDDDOOOOOOOOMMMMMMM!!!!
Click to expand...

This is not America. This is EB.com. You have no rights here, and you must conform to our demands or be off with you!!


----------



## NJmike PE

Is this day over yet. I liked yesterday better when no one was here in the office.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

NJmike said:


> Is this day over yet. I liked yesterday better when no one was here in the office.




You could kill them all, but it would probably affect your appraisal.


----------



## NJmike PE

Capt Worley PE said:


> NJmike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this day over yet. I liked yesterday better when no one was here in the office.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could kill them all, but it would probably affect your appraisal.
Click to expand...

It might help with some pent-up aggression though. Decisions, decisions....


----------



## Capt Worley PE

NJmike said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this day over yet. I liked yesterday better when no one was here in the office.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could kill them all, but it would probably affect your appraisal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It might help with some pent-up aggression though. Decisions, decisions....
Click to expand...



"If you going to ding me on it, ding me."


----------



## blybrook PE

Sounds like someone is gonna learn the wrath of admin...


----------



## NJmike PE

top

:bananalama:


----------



## blybrook PE

Ding ding...


----------



## akwooly

NinjaPanther said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flyer_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NinjaPanther said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon is overrated.
> 
> 
> 
> BLASPHEMY!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ditto! Why is that man not banned yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I advocate that NinjaPanther must issue a public apology in the town square, lest the banhammer smote him for his blasphemy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will not give in to your fascist demands. Last time I checked, this was AMERICA. Ban me if you must, but I will not stand idly by and let my right to free speech be suppressed.
> 
> FFREEEEEDDDDDOOOOOOOOMMMMMMM!!!!
Click to expand...

Vegan


----------



## NJmike PE

akwooly said:


> NinjaPanther said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flyer_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NinjaPanther said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon is overrated.
> 
> 
> 
> BLASPHEMY!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ditto! Why is that man not banned yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I advocate that NinjaPanther must issue a public apology in the town square, lest the banhammer smote him for his blasphemy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will not give in to your fascist demands. Last time I checked, this was AMERICA. Ban me if you must, but I will not stand idly by and let my right to free speech be suppressed.
> 
> FFREEEEEDDDDDOOOOOOOOMMMMMMM!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Vegan
Click to expand...

Vegan. what a waste.... :bash:

1600


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

NJmike said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this day over yet. I liked yesterday better when no one was here in the office.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could kill them all, but it would probably affect your appraisal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It might help with some pent-up aggression though. Decisions, decisions....
Click to expand...

You'll only get in trouble if you get caught...


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Dexman PE said:


> NJmike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this day over yet. I liked yesterday better when no one was here in the office.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could kill them all, but it would probably affect your appraisal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It might help with some pent-up aggression though. Decisions, decisions....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You'll only get in trouble if you get caught...
Click to expand...

True. Might want to watch a few episodes of Dexter to catch up on...ummm...housecleaning tips.

The rolls of plastic sheet are on aisle 12 at Home Depot, BTW.


----------



## knight1fox3

vegan --&gt; ancient native American word for poor hunter



NJmike said:


> Is this day over yet. I liked yesterday better when no one was here in the office.


True that. Just got back from an automation fair in Houston expecting today was Friday. How is it only Thursday?! :screwloose:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Nothing is more highly recommended than a set of quality latex gloves. Don't buy the cheap ones, they break too easy. It's like they're from Big Lots...


----------



## NJmike PE

soil moving calcs post


----------



## NJmike PE

what kind of image extensions can we use in here?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

jpg, gif, jpeg, png all work, not sure on others


----------



## akwooly

Chainsaw sharpening post.


----------



## NJmike PE

why then do I keep getting an error message when I drag and drop any of those types of images?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

The site has been glitchy for the last month or so after one of their "updates". Try just doing a ctrl-c, ctrl-v (copy paste)


----------



## NJmike PE

Dexman PE said:


> The site has been glitchy for the last month or so after one of their "updates". Try just doing a ctrl-c, ctrl-v (copy paste)


thnx


----------



## NJmike PE

*Bacon Bird*


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I made a turkey wrapped with bacon for Thanksgiving last year. It could have been great, but the timer was incorrectly set so I over-cooked the bird with the foil tent and wasn't able to brown it without completely drying the thing out.


----------



## NJmike PE

Dexman PE said:


> I made a turkey wrapped with bacon for Thanksgiving last year. It could have been great, but the timer was incorrectly set so I over-cooked the bird with the foil tent and wasn't able to brown it without completely drying the thing out.






Really? I am very intrigued with this idea. Ever have it cooked properly?


----------



## knight1fox3

Dexman PE said:


> I made a turkey wrapped with bacon for Thanksgiving last year. It could have been great, but the timer was incorrectly set so I over-cooked the bird with the foil tent and wasn't able to brown it without completely drying the thing out.


:true:


----------



## blybrook PE

Mmmm, bacon...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

NJmike said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a turkey wrapped with bacon for Thanksgiving last year. It could have been great, but the timer was incorrectly set so I over-cooked the bird with the foil tent and wasn't able to brown it without completely drying the thing out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? I am very intrigued with this idea. Ever have it cooked properly?
Click to expand...

I was tempted to try again. The turkey itself was good, but because the bacon was essentially steamed in turkey juice it was soggy and nasty. The cooking recommendations I used assumed a turkey much larger than the one I had and I attempted to scale the cooking time back accordingly, but it wasnt enough.


----------



## NJmike PE

I need to get a recipe for this. My mouth is watering


----------



## knight1fox3

So EB.com thanksgiving with a bacon-wrapped turkey?! I'll bring beer and a side dish.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

It really isn't difficult.

Get:

turkey the right size for your family/guests (room temp is best, but at least defrosted)

quality thick-cut bacon (hickory or applewood smoked, none of that cheap pre-packaged crap)

sea salt

fresh-ground black pepper

olive oil.

stick of salted butter (not margarine) - optional

I have no idea on the proportions.

Fill a small bowl with enough oil to sufficiently coat the turkey. Mix in salt and pepper (you need to put more in than you think, most of it comes off when it's carved). Using your hand, separate the skin from the turkey, but do not remove it. Fill this void with the oil mixture. Put the stick of butter inside the cavity.

On a large cutting board/cookie sheet, weave your bacon into a large square like this:






drape the bacon over the top of the turkey. wrap the legs and wings with additional loose pieces of bacon.

Put the entire thing into a roaster pan. Tent with aluminum foil. Figure out the temp/time to cook the turkey for the weight you purchased. Remove the tent with about 30 minutes remaining to allow everything to brown/crisp.


----------



## NJmike PE

Nice. Thanks Dex.


----------



## blybrook PE

Sounds like we're gonna crash Dex's for thanksgiving... probably better driving conditions in his neck of the woods anyway...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Sounds like I'll need a bigger turkey, and probably a couple extra pounds of bacon...


----------



## NJmike PE

I'll bring the spam casserole


----------



## blybrook PE

better make that tens of pounds of bacon


----------



## NJmike PE

I could really hurt myself with 10 lbs of bacon


----------



## blybrook PE

Just do a bird outta bacon. Or a couple bacon explosions!


----------



## NJmike PE

Good call.


----------



## sycamore PE

knight1fox3 said:


> So EB.com thanksgiving with a bacon-wrapped turkey?! I'll bring beer and a side dish.


So how come bacon is all good, but donuts cause cholesterol problems? Huh?
Hypocrite! I'm having a bacon-wrapped donut just to spite you. With a side of cheese curds.


----------



## NJmike PE

sycamore PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So EB.com thanksgiving with a bacon-wrapped turkey?!  I'll bring beer and a side dish.
> 
> 
> 
> So how come bacon is all good, but donuts cause cholesterol problems? Huh?
> Hypocrite! I'm having a bacon-wrapped donut just to spite you. With a side of cheese curds.
Click to expand...

Bacon wrapped donuts! YES


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Why not donuts with bacon on them?


----------



## sycamore PE

Dexman PE said:


> Why not donuts with bacon on them?


Good enough in my book.


----------



## NJmike PE

Is that chocolate on those donuts with the bacon?


----------



## sycamore PE

I think it's maple frosting. Goes better with bacon than chocolate.


----------



## NJmike PE

Good point


----------



## blybrook PE

very few things don't go well with bacon...


----------



## NJmike PE

I went to a wedding once where the married couple had a bacon station. And for dessert a few of us dipped our Bacon in the chocolate fountain. Shear bliss.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Just another one to get this done...


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

And another


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

Blah


----------



## cement

yo


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

More Breaking Bad...


----------



## blybrook PE

I guess thats one good thing about a show ending, you can watch all the episodes over a course of a couple weeks and not have to wait fer the next season.


----------



## NJmike PE

Bottom


----------



## blybrook PE

aka "Setup"

Edit - TOP

:bananalama:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Meh


----------



## blybrook PE

Almost time to head home


----------



## Sapper PE LS

My boss is asking for my comps... Uh oh, did I screw something up? I am going over it in my head. I don't think I did, but now I'm going to be worried until tomorrow when I can verify my work, might even drive in tonight just so I can sleep easily, or feel like an idiot, either is better than dread.


----------



## Road Guy

Just go on early and check it so you don't waste a late night...


----------



## NJmike PE

Why is it that these Monday night and Thursday night football game have sacked lately?


----------



## sycamore PE

Zzzzzz


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm going to bed myself.


----------



## blybrook PE

Got home, cleaned the snow and ice iff two vehicles and now its time to make dinner


----------



## knight1fox3

sycamore PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So EB.com thanksgiving with a bacon-wrapped turkey?! I'll bring beer and a side dish.
> 
> 
> 
> So how come bacon is all good, but donuts cause cholesterol problems? Huh?
> Hypocrite! I'm having a bacon-wrapped donut just to spite you. With a side of cheese curds.
Click to expand...

I didn't say I would be eating any. I would be having my tofurkey and green beans.


----------



## blybrook PE

Bleh, tofu sucks


----------



## akwooly

Burned some serious bar oil today. Helped neighbors with trees across driveway. Still no power in my neighborhood got a generator hooked up to the boiler, was getting a little cool inside.

And tofu sucks.


----------



## NJmike PE

Good luck wooly. No power sucks- especially with kids. We lost power for 8 days after Sandy and the year before when we had a freak blizzard in October we lost power for 7 days. No generator either. Not fun with little ones. My son was just 2 weeks old at the time of the blizzard.

Tofu sucks


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I didn't screw up on my comps.


----------



## NJmike PE

Glad to hear


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Well, yeah, its a relief, but at the same time, why the hell is my boss asking for them... maybe just an informal QC? I don't know. I've been getting this strange vibe from him. Maybe I'm just reading too much into it, but I've been at this job for 4 months so I know I'm still in the probationary phase, but I feel like I have certainly established my competency by this point and for him to ask for this right now just makes me paranoid. I don't know, I'm probably reading too much into it. I also stressed my wife out about it last night, and I feel horrible about that, because she's about to give birth next month and doesn't need me to worry her about my job. Oh well, its friday, at least I get to lay around all weekend... said no dad / husband ever.


----------



## sycamore PE

Good morning!


----------



## Road Guy

I had a dream last night I was called back up to the reserves, sent to Afghanistan, but left my TA-50 ,at home so I was running around with no helmet trying to borrow one from someone..

Sometimes it's goo to wake up at 530....


----------



## NJmike PE

at work post


----------



## sycamore PE

Time to fly home! Yayyyyy! My last customer visit went very well, we fixed 2 problems, told the mechanical contractor how to fix 2 more, and gave him a tech's phone number for future issues.


----------



## NJmike PE

pay day post! Thyme to pay that mortgage.


----------



## knight1fox3

Friday post!!!


----------



## blybrook PE

Its FRIDAY!!!

Celebrate with BACON!

&amp; :bananalama:


----------



## NJmike PE

blybrook PE said:


> Its FRIDAY!!!
> 
> Celebrate with BACON!
> 
> &amp; :bananalama:


----------



## envirotex

friday.


----------



## NJmike PE

lunch post


----------



## sycamore PE

One step closer to home post


----------



## knight1fox3

^ don't get delayed!!!


----------



## blybrook PE

Detailing in revit post


----------



## NJmike PE

90 mins to go, or stay and work OT post


----------



## knight1fox3

Ya, I think today calls for half-day Friday. I had enough hours in on Thurs. already. LOL!


----------



## akwooly

power back on! but many areas are still without power,


----------



## NJmike PE

akwooly said:


> power back on! but many areas are still without power,


glad to hear.


----------



## akwooly

NJmike I can't imagine 7-8 days without power. I am thinking next summers project will be to get a transfer switch. I am glad i already had a generator, every shop in town sold out yesterday. the temps were starting to drop and are expected to continue through the weekend.


----------



## NJmike PE

yeah, unfortunately I just don't even have $800 available for a generator, so every time we lose power for an extended period, we pack up the kids and dog and he to the in-laws.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Done with meetings for the day - post


----------



## sycamore PE

Trying to decide whether or not to try to get some work done


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

It's Friday. My productivity ended when the alarm clock went off this morning...


----------



## sycamore PE

I decided to get some work done.


----------



## NJmike PE

I decided that I will be leaving in 20 minutes.


----------



## akwooly

need a new chainsaw file. more limbs and trees to clean up this weekend.


----------



## NJmike PE

no longer leaving early


----------



## akwooly

you should have bailed 10 mins ago


----------



## sycamore PE

Please please please plane show up so I can get home on time. 20 minutes till flight, no plane yet. . .


----------



## blybrook PE

If I was still in fbx, know I'd be out using my saws and plow all weekend. Fairly certain the house is still without power; only hoping neighbors didn't raid the wood pile (yet). Only 1 that I'm really worried about; thankfully the good neighbors keep track of visitors and the cameras are weatherproof.


----------



## NJmike PE

I know. Had my plans done, signed and copied and ready for pick up and then we received municipal review comments. Now I need to revise the plans and get them ready for Monday submission.


----------



## blybrook PE

Good luck!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Glad I work for the side that gives comments...


----------



## NJmike PE

Dexman PE said:


> Glad I work for the side that gives comments...


it's ok. gives me work to do. Even better when we prove you guys wrong.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I don't care if I'm proven wrong so long as you're not a d!ck about it, in which case I'll make your life hell...


----------



## NJmike PE

Totally understand. I just got a comment for a residential dwelling site plan, specifically regarding a 4' high boulder retaining wall. the ME said that we needed a fence along the wall (which is all of 15' long and only 4' high for about 5 of the 15'. said that the fence specifically needed to be 3' from the face of the wall, otherwise moment calcs would be needed assuming a 200# point load. It's dicky things like this that give ME's a bad name.

top

:bananalama:


----------



## blybrook PE

Awaiting news on new house


----------



## envirotex

^^^cool.


----------



## blybrook PE

It will be a cold move since we've been waiting to close since a week before the shutdown


----------



## envirotex

do you still have stuff in storage?


----------



## blybrook PE

Yes, but thankfully I own the unit that contains everything, so I just have to go move it. The old house hasn't sold, so its a secure cold storage unit.


----------



## envirotex

well, good luck with everything...


----------



## blybrook PE

Thanks. Waiting for house to close and roads to freeze a little more; then it'll be time to start moving things... Uhaul is now out till spring; so it'll be 4x pickups and trailers to move everything.

Makes me glad I have chains for all the trucks, I'm gonna need them with the way the wx has made the driveway according to a neighbor.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Good luck with the move


----------



## akwooly

good luck with the move and the house.


----------



## blybrook PE

Thanks. Sounds more like we'll be getting started thanksgiving week. Roads should be better by then. Will be very glad to get outta the current apartment.


----------



## akwooly

excited its finally Friday and about an hour of work to go. the local brewery has a pumpkin ale i have been meaning to try.


----------



## blybrook PE

Have you tried HooDoo yet?


----------



## akwooly

oh Yeah I like them a lot more than Silver Gulch. HooDoo did the pumpkin ale. empty Brauler needs to be filled!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Bly, I can't remember, are you moving to or from Fairbanks? I just checked the weather there... OMFG, are you kidding me, -22 in a couple days, that's all you bro, have fun, this guy will never, ever, ever, ever live in a place like that. Damn.


----------



## blybrook PE

Sap, moving from fbx to Palmer for work in Anch. Stayin in AK though which is da important thing.

I do wish i was still in fbx. The dry cold was much better than this humid crap i'm dealin with now. Besides, there was a lot less traffic to deal with.


----------



## sycamore PE

Well, have a good move.


----------



## akwooly

Gymnastics Friday!


----------



## NJmike PE

Calling it an early night.


----------



## akwooly

NJmike ! Party! You can't go to bed.


----------



## knight1fox3

What's going on here?


----------



## akwooly

Apparently NJmike is going to bed.


----------



## blybrook PE

Its too early to go to bed!!!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Nothing to see here...


----------



## akwooly

Man those east coasters and their early bedtime.


----------



## blybrook PE

Just now startin to get ready myself


----------



## akwooly

What? No one else is up making soup for a fund raiser tomorrow? W00t!


----------



## sycamore PE

No soup, no fundraiser. Husband and I were both in bed before 9. Tiring week and it's not like toddlers let you sleep in. Now I'm up soothing said toddler from some unknown malady.


----------



## akwooly

My six week old just fell asleep. After being up all evening. But he will be hungry in three hours but I can't help there. I guess I have been changing the diaper during the 3 am feeding but I get to go back to sleep but my poor wife has to stay awaje to feed him. My 5&amp;3 yo will be up at 6 and wanting bacon so I really should hit the rack. Glad to see you made it back home syc.


----------



## NJmike PE

And now NJmike is back.


----------



## akwooly

Good morning post


----------



## NJmike PE

Sorry bout last night. Exhausted


----------



## akwooly

What going on today for NJmike?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Good morning all


----------



## NJmike PE

Everything that is fun for a family of 4. Food shopping, errands chasing after my crazy kids.


----------



## NJmike PE

How's the tree clearing coming along wooly?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Because I had a little surgery this morning that requires me to keep my feet elevated for a couple days, rules off till 11:59 PM EST Sunday 17 NOV 2013.

Let's kill this sucker this weekend.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Bottom


----------



## NJmike PE

Top

:bananalama:


----------



## akwooly

Sweetness. But no time to spam still have one 90' spruce to take care of.


----------



## akwooly

Ok


----------



## akwooly

Five


----------



## akwooly

Monutes


----------



## akwooly

Minutes


----------



## akwooly

To spam


----------



## akwooly

Holiday bazaar season has started


----------



## akwooly

Made chicken tortilla soup for the school's concession stand.


----------



## akwooly

One nice thing about downed spruce trees in my is I can sell the wood as firewood.


----------



## akwooly

Ok out, be back intermittently.


----------



## akwooly

Random post


----------



## akwooly

For post


----------



## akwooly

Count. 100 to go to 1k


----------



## akwooly

Wife is getting crazy ideas watching HGTV.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Morning all


----------



## NJmike PE

Morning, afternoon. Sapper lifted rules until tomorrow at midnight.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I have to admit, laying around on the couch all day is a whole lot less interesting than I thought it would be.


----------



## blybrook PE

Good luck on the recovery Sap


----------



## blybrook PE

Am off to find out if my truck is one of the ones being recalled fer faulty tie rods. DOT email this morning stated my year &amp; model, have to check with dealership next.

Fun times!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Ok dammit, it's time to get to 12k personal post count.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Should probably put this in the funny pic thread, but that thread takes too long to load.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

bored and I don't know where my family is. They all disappeared and I think they are having fun without me


----------



## Sapper PE LS

142


----------



## Sapper PE LS

141


----------



## Sapper PE LS

140


----------



## Sapper PE LS

139


----------



## Sapper PE LS

138


----------



## Sapper PE LS

137


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamming is fun too


----------



## Sapper PE LS

136


----------



## Sapper PE LS

125


----------



## Sapper PE LS

wait, somehow I got messed up here.


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm aiming for 2k


----------



## Sapper PE LS

132


----------



## Sapper PE LS

131


----------



## Sapper PE LS

129


----------



## Sapper PE LS

128


----------



## Sapper PE LS

127


----------



## Sapper PE LS

126


----------



## Sapper PE LS

125


----------



## NJmike PE

I now need 343


----------



## Sapper PE LS

124


----------



## Sapper PE LS

123


----------



## NJmike PE

342


----------



## Sapper PE LS

122


----------



## Sapper PE LS

121


----------



## NJmike PE

341


----------



## Sapper PE LS

120


----------



## NJmike PE

340


----------



## Sapper PE LS

119


----------



## Sapper PE LS

118


----------



## NJmike PE

339


----------



## NJmike PE

338


----------



## Sapper PE LS

117


----------



## Sapper PE LS

116


----------



## NJmike PE

337


----------



## Sapper PE LS

115


----------



## NJmike PE

336


----------



## Sapper PE LS

114


----------



## NJmike PE

335


----------



## Sapper PE LS

113


----------



## Sapper PE LS

112


----------



## NJmike PE

334


----------



## sycamore PE

Cool, a spam fest!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

111


----------



## NJmike PE

333


----------



## Sapper PE LS

110


----------



## sycamore PE

We had swim lessons an my kiddo is zonked out


----------



## Sapper PE LS

join us syc 109


----------



## Sapper PE LS

108


----------



## Sapper PE LS

107


----------



## Sapper PE LS

106


----------



## sycamore PE

I made it through one round of "hush little baby" an he was asleep.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

105


----------



## Sapper PE LS

104


----------



## sycamore PE

Wait, what are we counting for?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

103


----------



## Sapper PE LS

number till I get to 12k 102


----------



## Sapper PE LS

101


----------



## Sapper PE LS

100


----------



## sycamore PE

Husband is out to get me a latte and a donut because he is the BEST HUSBAND IN THE WORLD!


----------



## NJmike PE

332


----------



## sycamore PE

Ah, I should see what my post count is


----------



## Sapper PE LS

In


----------



## NJmike PE

331


----------



## NJmike PE

330


----------



## NJmike PE

329


----------



## Sapper PE LS

the (98)


----------



## NJmike PE

328


----------



## sycamore PE

41 to 2k


----------



## sycamore PE

40


----------



## NJmike PE

327


----------



## Sapper PE LS

beginning (97)


----------



## sycamore PE

39


----------



## NJmike PE

326


----------



## Sapper PE LS

there (96)


----------



## sycamore PE

38


----------



## Sapper PE LS

was (95)


----------



## NJmike PE

325


----------



## sycamore PE

37 top :bananalama:


----------



## Sapper PE LS

the (94)


----------



## NJmike PE

324


----------



## NJmike PE

323


----------



## Sapper PE LS

word (93)


----------



## NJmike PE

322


----------



## NJmike PE

321


----------



## Sapper PE LS

And (92)


----------



## NJmike PE

320


----------



## NJmike PE

319


----------



## Sapper PE LS

the (91)


----------



## NJmike PE

318


----------



## NJmike PE

317


----------



## Sapper PE LS

word (90)


----------



## NJmike PE

316


----------



## Sapper PE LS

was (89)


----------



## NJmike PE

315


----------



## Sapper PE LS

with (88)


----------



## NJmike PE

314


----------



## NJmike PE

313


----------



## Sapper PE LS

god (87)


----------



## NJmike PE

312


----------



## NJmike PE

311


----------



## Sapper PE LS

and (86)


----------



## NJmike PE

310


----------



## NJmike PE

309


----------



## Sapper PE LS

the (85)


----------



## NJmike PE

308


----------



## NJmike PE

307


----------



## NJmike PE

306


----------



## Sapper PE LS

word (84)


----------



## NJmike PE

305


----------



## NJmike PE

304


----------



## Sapper PE LS

was (83)


----------



## NJmike PE

303


----------



## NJmike PE

302


----------



## NJmike PE

301


----------



## Sapper PE LS

god (82)


----------



## NJmike PE

300


----------



## Sapper PE LS

81


----------



## NJmike PE

299


----------



## Sapper PE LS

80


----------



## NJmike PE

298


----------



## Sapper PE LS

79


----------



## NJmike PE

297


----------



## Sapper PE LS

78


----------



## NJmike PE

296


----------



## Sapper PE LS

76


----------



## NJmike PE

295


----------



## Sapper PE LS

75


----------



## NJmike PE

294


----------



## NJmike PE

293


----------



## Sapper PE LS

74


----------



## NJmike PE

292


----------



## NJmike PE

291


----------



## Sapper PE LS

73


----------



## NJmike PE

290


----------



## Sapper PE LS

72


----------



## NJmike PE

289


----------



## Sapper PE LS

71


----------



## NJmike PE

288


----------



## Sapper PE LS

70


----------



## NJmike PE

287


----------



## Sapper PE LS

69


----------



## NJmike PE

286


----------



## NJmike PE

285


----------



## Sapper PE LS

oops now 69


----------



## NJmike PE

284


----------



## Sapper PE LS

68


----------



## NJmike PE

283


----------



## Sapper PE LS

67


----------



## NJmike PE

282


----------



## NJmike PE

281


----------



## Sapper PE LS

66


----------



## Sapper PE LS

65


----------



## NJmike PE

280


----------



## NJmike PE

279


----------



## Sapper PE LS

64


----------



## NJmike PE

278


----------



## Sapper PE LS

63


----------



## NJmike PE

277


----------



## Sapper PE LS

62


----------



## NJmike PE

276


----------



## Sapper PE LS

61


----------



## NJmike PE

275


----------



## Sapper PE LS

60


----------



## NJmike PE

274


----------



## Sapper PE LS

59


----------



## NJmike PE

273


----------



## Sapper PE LS

58


----------



## NJmike PE

272


----------



## NJmike PE

271


----------



## Sapper PE LS

57


----------



## NJmike PE

270


----------



## NJmike PE

269


----------



## Sapper PE LS

56


----------



## NJmike PE

268


----------



## NJmike PE

267


----------



## Sapper PE LS

55


----------



## NJmike PE

266


----------



## NJmike PE

265


----------



## NJmike PE

264


----------



## NJmike PE

263


----------



## NJmike PE

262


----------



## NJmike PE

261


----------



## NJmike PE

260


----------



## NJmike PE

259


----------



## NJmike PE

258


----------



## Sapper PE LS

54


----------



## NJmike PE

257


----------



## NJmike PE

256


----------



## NJmike PE

255


----------



## NJmike PE

254


----------



## Sapper PE LS

53


----------



## NJmike PE

253


----------



## Sapper PE LS

52


----------



## NJmike PE

252


----------



## NJmike PE

251


----------



## Sapper PE LS

51


----------



## NJmike PE

250


----------



## Sapper PE LS

50


----------



## NJmike PE

249


----------



## Sapper PE LS

49


----------



## NJmike PE

248


----------



## Sapper PE LS

48


----------



## NJmike PE

247


----------



## NJmike PE

246


----------



## Sapper PE LS

47


----------



## NJmike PE

245


----------



## Sapper PE LS

46


----------



## NJmike PE

244


----------



## Sapper PE LS

45


----------



## NJmike PE

243


----------



## Sapper PE LS

44


----------



## Sapper PE LS

43


----------



## NJmike PE

242


----------



## Sapper PE LS

42


----------



## Sapper PE LS

41


----------



## NJmike PE

241


----------



## Sapper PE LS

40


----------



## NJmike PE

240


----------



## Sapper PE LS

39


----------



## NJmike PE

239


----------



## Sapper PE LS

38


----------



## NJmike PE

238


----------



## Sapper PE LS

37


----------



## NJmike PE

237


----------



## NJmike PE

236


----------



## Sapper PE LS

36


----------



## NJmike PE

235


----------



## Sapper PE LS

35


----------



## Sapper PE LS

34


----------



## NJmike PE

234


----------



## NJmike PE

233


----------



## Sapper PE LS

33


----------



## Sapper PE LS

32


----------



## NJmike PE

232


----------



## NJmike PE

231


----------



## Sapper PE LS

31


----------



## NJmike PE

230


----------



## NJmike PE

229


----------



## NJmike PE

228


----------



## NJmike PE

227


----------



## NJmike PE

226


----------



## NJmike PE

225


----------



## NJmike PE

224


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I don't know if I can do it sarge, the spamming is too hard, save yourself, just leave me here with one last post bullet... 30


----------



## NJmike PE

223


----------



## NJmike PE

222


----------



## NJmike PE

snap youreself out of it soldier 221 post


----------



## akwooly

I can't see my post count on mobile. But I'm less than 100 to 1k.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Get your tail in gear private, we're gonna take this mountain dammit and we're gonna fly the United Spam of Engineerboards flag high above for all to see, now move it maggot. 29


----------



## NJmike PE

220


----------



## akwooly

I have found something more expensive than organic whole milk.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

show me your spam face.... AAAARRRRRRGGGGGGHHHHHH 28


----------



## NJmike PE

219


----------



## akwooly

Organic grass fed whole milk.


----------



## NJmike PE

where you from private......... 218


----------



## NJmike PE

217


----------



## Sapper PE LS

27


----------



## NJmike PE

216


----------



## NJmike PE

215


----------



## Sapper PE LS

26


----------



## NJmike PE

214


----------



## Sapper PE LS

25


----------



## NJmike PE

213


----------



## Sapper PE LS

24


----------



## NJmike PE

212


----------



## Sapper PE LS

23


----------



## NJmike PE

211


----------



## Sapper PE LS

22


----------



## NJmike PE

210


----------



## Sapper PE LS

21


----------



## Sapper PE LS

20


----------



## NJmike PE

209


----------



## Sapper PE LS

19


----------



## NJmike PE

208


----------



## Sapper PE LS

18


----------



## NJmike PE

207


----------



## Sapper PE LS

17


----------



## NJmike PE

206


----------



## Sapper PE LS

16


----------



## NJmike PE

205


----------



## Sapper PE LS

15


----------



## NJmike PE

204


----------



## Sapper PE LS

14


----------



## NJmike PE

203


----------



## Sapper PE LS

13


----------



## Sapper PE LS

12


----------



## NJmike PE

202


----------



## Sapper PE LS

11


----------



## NJmike PE

201


----------



## Sapper PE LS

10


----------



## Sapper PE LS

9


----------



## NJmike PE

200


----------



## Sapper PE LS

8


----------



## NJmike PE

199


----------



## Sapper PE LS

7


----------



## NJmike PE

198


----------



## Sapper PE LS

6


----------



## NJmike PE

197


----------



## Sapper PE LS

5


----------



## NJmike PE

196


----------



## Sapper PE LS

4


----------



## Sapper PE LS

3


----------



## NJmike PE

195


----------



## Sapper PE LS

2


----------



## NJmike PE

194


----------



## NJmike PE

193


----------



## Sapper PE LS

1


----------



## NJmike PE

192


----------



## NJmike PE

191


----------



## Sapper PE LS

And I'm spent!


----------



## NJmike PE

190


----------



## NJmike PE

189


----------



## NJmike PE

188


----------



## NJmike PE

187


----------



## NJmike PE

186


----------



## NJmike PE

185


----------



## NJmike PE

184


----------



## NJmike PE

183


----------



## NJmike PE

182


----------



## akwooly

Get some Sapper!


----------



## NJmike PE

181


----------



## NJmike PE

180


----------



## NJmike PE

179


----------



## NJmike PE

178


----------



## NJmike PE

177


----------



## NJmike PE

176


----------



## NJmike PE

175


----------



## NJmike PE

174


----------



## NJmike PE

174


----------



## NJmike PE

173


----------



## NJmike PE

172


----------



## NJmike PE

171


----------



## NJmike PE

170


----------



## NJmike PE

169


----------



## NJmike PE

168


----------



## NJmike PE

167


----------



## NJmike PE

166


----------



## NJmike PE

165


----------



## NJmike PE

I screwed up somewhere, 163 post


----------



## NJmike PE

162


----------



## NJmike PE

161


----------



## NJmike PE

160


----------



## NJmike PE

159


----------



## NJmike PE

158


----------



## NJmike PE

157


----------



## NJmike PE

156


----------



## NJmike PE

155


----------



## NJmike PE

154


----------



## NJmike PE

153


----------



## NJmike PE

152


----------



## NJmike PE

151


----------



## NJmike PE

150


----------



## NJmike PE

149


----------



## NJmike PE

148


----------



## NJmike PE

147


----------



## NJmike PE

146


----------



## NJmike PE

145


----------



## NJmike PE

144


----------



## NJmike PE

143


----------



## NJmike PE

142


----------



## akwooly

Beer


----------



## NJmike PE

141


----------



## NJmike PE

140


----------



## NJmike PE

139


----------



## NJmike PE

send reinforcements. I don't know how much longer I can hold out post .... 138


----------



## NJmike PE

137


----------



## NJmike PE

136


----------



## NJmike PE

135


----------



## NJmike PE

134


----------



## NJmike PE

133


----------



## NJmike PE

132


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Okay, I'm here buddy, just take it slow and steady, one post at a time


----------



## NJmike PE

131


----------



## NJmike PE

130


----------



## NJmike PE

129


----------



## NJmike PE

128


----------



## Sapper PE LS

The journey of a thousand post count, starts with a single post


----------



## NJmike PE

127


----------



## NJmike PE

126


----------



## NJmike PE

125


----------



## NJmike PE

I can do it Sir. I promise. You can count on me, Sir. I can hold my post. 124


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Try to post a hundred posts all at once is impossible but posting one post a hundred times is simply tedious, but possible none the less


----------



## NJmike PE

123


----------



## NJmike PE

122


----------



## NJmike PE

121


----------



## NJmike PE

120


----------



## NJmike PE

119


----------



## NJmike PE

118


----------



## NJmike PE

117


----------



## NJmike PE

116


----------



## NJmike PE

115


----------



## NJmike PE

114


----------



## NJmike PE

113


----------



## NJmike PE

112


----------



## Sapper PE LS

In the future when less capable men sit around their flat screens and have nothing tangible to show the world of their time wasting prowess except a wide ass, they will hear rumors of men like you and your brothers who have marked the world with thousands of meaningless posts to be forever recorded and stored on magnetic media in California, and they will be in awe of you.


----------



## NJmike PE

111


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Be a person to be awed, keep posting, my friend, be awesome.


----------



## NJmike PE

110


----------



## NJmike PE

109


----------



## NJmike PE

108


----------



## NJmike PE

107


----------



## NJmike PE

106


----------



## NJmike PE

105


----------



## NJmike PE

104


----------



## NJmike PE

103


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Be among the message board elite, he with 14,000 posts that thousand with a T-H, people, mad respect


----------



## NJmike PE

102


----------



## NJmike PE

101


----------



## NJmike PE

100


----------



## NJmike PE

home stretch 99


----------



## NJmike PE

98


----------



## NJmike PE

97


----------



## NJmike PE

96


----------



## NJmike PE

95


----------



## NJmike PE

94


----------



## NJmike PE

93


----------



## NJmike PE

92


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Okay, bring her down the home stretch nice and easy, just have to let the momentum bring her in, you are now just the catalyst that fate works through, this isn't about you anymore, this is bigger than you


----------



## NJmike PE

91


----------



## NJmike PE

90


----------



## NJmike PE

89


----------



## NJmike PE

88


----------



## NJmike PE

87


----------



## NJmike PE

86


----------



## NJmike PE

85


----------



## NJmike PE

84


----------



## NJmike PE

83


----------



## NJmike PE

82


----------



## NJmike PE

81


----------



## Sapper PE LS

You see that warm light up ahead? That peaceful glow of victory only about 80 something posts ahead? It's waiting for you, don't keep success waiting.


----------



## NJmike PE

80


----------



## NJmike PE

79


----------



## NJmike PE

78


----------



## NJmike PE

77


----------



## NJmike PE

76


----------



## NJmike PE

75


----------



## NJmike PE

74


----------



## NJmike PE

73


----------



## NJmike PE

72


----------



## NJmike PE

71


----------



## NJmike PE

70


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Can you smell what NJMike is cooking? He's cooking up a can of whip ass on this 10k.


----------



## NJmike PE

69


----------



## NJmike PE

68


----------



## NJmike PE

i love spam 67


----------



## NJmike PE

66


----------



## NJmike PE

65


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I feel the power, oh sweet power of watching miracles happen right here just 60 something posts from history baby.


----------



## NJmike PE

64


----------



## NJmike PE

63


----------



## NJmike PE

62


----------



## NJmike PE

61


----------



## Sapper PE LS

We are the world!!!!


----------



## NJmike PE

60


----------



## NJmike PE

59


----------



## Sapper PE LS

We are the children!!!


----------



## NJmike PE

58


----------



## NJmike PE

56


----------



## NJmike PE

55


----------



## NJmike PE

54


----------



## NJmike PE

53


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Oh, I hear that whistle blowing


----------



## NJmike PE

I can hear NJjr waking up in the other room. gotta hold out buddy. Daddy needs his 2k... 52


----------



## NJmike PE

52


----------



## NJmike PE

51


----------



## NJmike PE

50


----------



## NJmike PE

49


----------



## NJmike PE

48


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Cue annoying rave themed college basketball pep rally music from the late 90's


----------



## NJmike PE

47


----------



## NJmike PE

46


----------



## NJmike PE

I hear eye of the tiger. 45


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Let's get ready to rumble.......


----------



## NJmike PE

44


----------



## NJmike PE

43


----------



## NJmike PE

42


----------



## NJmike PE

41


----------



## akwooly

Look at NJ go!

edit: holy crap a TOP!


----------



## NJmike PE

40


----------



## NJmike PE

39


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Why did I think you were going for 14k, maybe that was one of the AK's


----------



## NJmike PE

38


----------



## NJmike PE

37


----------



## NJmike PE

36


----------



## NJmike PE

35


----------



## NJmike PE

34


----------



## NJmike PE

33


----------



## NJmike PE

32


----------



## NJmike PE

31


----------



## NJmike PE

30


----------



## NJmike PE

29


----------



## NJmike PE

28


----------



## NJmike PE

27


----------



## NJmike PE

26


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Ladies and gentlemen, children of all ages, please silence your cell phones and put away all flash photography, for you are about to witness one of the most precious acts of nature in the world, the moment when a spam milestone is reached


----------



## NJmike PE

25


----------



## NJmike PE

24


----------



## NJmike PE

23


----------



## NJmike PE

22


----------



## akwooly

90


----------



## NJmike PE

21


----------



## Sapper PE LS

And seriously it's time for some Tylenol up in this joint.


----------



## akwooly

89


----------



## NJmike PE

20


----------



## akwooly

88


----------



## NJmike PE

19


----------



## NJmike PE

18


----------



## NJmike PE

17


----------



## akwooly

87


----------



## NJmike PE

16


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Dude you are almost there, let the little one cry it out for a few more seconds!


----------



## akwooly

86


----------



## NJmike PE

15


----------



## akwooly

85


----------



## NJmike PE

14


----------



## akwooly

84


----------



## NJmike PE

13


----------



## akwooly

83


----------



## Sapper PE LS

By my calculations this should be just before vreakthrough


----------



## NJmike PE

12


----------



## akwooly

82


----------



## NJmike PE

11


----------



## akwooly

81


----------



## NJmike PE

10


----------



## akwooly

80


----------



## NJmike PE

9


----------



## NJmike PE

8


----------



## NJmike PE

7


----------



## akwooly

79


----------



## NJmike PE

6


----------



## akwooly

78


----------



## NJmike PE

5


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Lower landing gear NJ


----------



## NJmike PE

4


----------



## akwooly

77


----------



## NJmike PE

3


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Full thrusters reverse


----------



## akwooly

75


----------



## NJmike PE

2


----------



## akwooly

75


----------



## NJmike PE

1


----------



## akwooly

74


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Touchdown Hokies!


----------



## akwooly

73


----------



## akwooly

72


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Okay now I'm going to take a break and get some tylenol


----------



## akwooly

71


----------



## NJmike PE

2k


----------



## akwooly

70


----------



## akwooly

69


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I'll be back Akwooly, I'm not leaving you hanging


----------



## akwooly

Nice 2k NJ!


----------



## NJmike PE

I need a drink. that was a long haul. keep it moving wooly


----------



## NJmike PE

keep up the good work wooly


----------



## akwooly

67


----------



## akwooly

66


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Alright wooly, hang in there, you're coming down the home stretch


----------



## NJmike PE

Be back. Need a drink


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Keep it going wooly, can you feel the energy in the room right now?


----------



## akwooly

65


----------



## akwooly

64


----------



## akwooly

63


----------



## akwooly

62


----------



## akwooly

61


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I'm seeing a resurgence of endurance, folks this could be as epic as Tampa bay not losing to Miami last week!


----------



## akwooly

60


----------



## akwooly

59


----------



## Sapper PE LS

And probably even more epicer


----------



## akwooly

58


----------



## Sapper PE LS

And the thunder rolls


----------



## akwooly

57


----------



## akwooly

56


----------



## akwooly

55


----------



## akwooly

54


----------



## akwooly

53


----------



## NJmike PE

Three milestones in one hour. Nice work gentlemen


----------



## akwooly

52


----------



## akwooly

51


----------



## akwooly

50


----------



## akwooly

49


----------



## akwooly

dang baby boy is crying. be back in a bit.


----------



## NJmike PE

Wooly is gonna carry this thread across the 7600 threshold


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I'm pretty sure the judge is legally prohibited from calling you a dead beat parent if you ignore your child while you are spamming the 10-k, just saying.


----------



## NJmike PE

Lol. I just did. As a result he put himself back to sleep


----------



## Sapper PE LS

yeah, sometimes they do that!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

so, somehow or another, I went from being the guy who just got my nads cut open and being allowed to lay around on the couch all weekend to being the only parent home with our 2 year old... dafuq just happened? Though, she is napping and she's a champion napper, she sleeps solidly for 3 hours every afternoon, god she's a perfect child sometimes.


----------



## NJmike PE

I hear that. I have a 4 yr old girl, a 2 yr old boy and one coming in January. Nap time is bliss in this house


----------



## akwooly

Congrats NJ! 3 kids in the house certainly changes the dynamic


----------



## akwooly

46


----------



## akwooly

45


----------



## akwooly

44


----------



## akwooly

43


----------



## NJmike PE

Yes it will. We go from playing man to man defense to a zone defense


----------



## akwooly

42


----------



## akwooly

41


----------



## akwooly

40


----------



## NJmike PE

Keep going strong wooly


----------



## akwooly

39


----------



## akwooly

38 I'm glad our third was a boy


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I've got a 9 yo boy, a 2 yo girl and one coming next month... it really was pretty awesome that my son could actually be helpful when his sister came and will be able to help when his brother comes next month too. I'm glad we had an age gap between the first two.


----------



## akwooly

37 I could not handle a third girl


----------



## akwooly

36 congrats to you as well Sapper


----------



## Sapper PE LS

ok wooly, bring her in.


----------



## akwooly

35 babies


----------



## akwooly

34


----------



## akwooly

33


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I think we should start a special Engineer Boards forum for parents of three or more kids...


----------



## akwooly

32


----------



## NJmike PE

Yeah. I wanted an age gap but each time I thought with the wrong head


----------



## akwooly

31-agreed


----------



## akwooly

30


----------



## akwooly

29


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I know RG and DV have three or more (I think DV has 4, his last two being twins), and RG has 3.


----------



## NJmike PE

Agreed


----------



## akwooly

28


----------



## akwooly

27


----------



## akwooly

26


----------



## akwooly

25


----------



## akwooly

24


----------



## akwooly

23


----------



## akwooly

22 double duece


----------



## akwooly

21


----------



## akwooly

20


----------



## akwooly

19


----------



## Sapper PE LS

We didn't have much choice with our age gap. We actually wanted our kids closer together, but then the Army National Guard sent me to Iraq for about 15 months (well 12 months in country and three months training at Fort Dix), then 10 months later, I found myself training to go to Afghanistan and so by the time I got done with that, my son was turning 6.


----------



## akwooly

18


----------



## akwooly

17


----------



## Sapper PE LS

top maybe


----------



## akwooly

16


----------



## akwooly

15


----------



## akwooly

14


----------



## akwooly

13


----------



## NJmike PE

Well thank you for your service. It was always something that I considered but never did.


----------



## akwooly

12


----------



## Sapper PE LS

you can doooo ittttt!


----------



## akwooly

11


----------



## akwooly

10


----------



## akwooly

9


----------



## NJmike PE

Keep moving wooly. You got this


----------



## akwooly

8


----------



## akwooly

7


----------



## akwooly

6


----------



## akwooly

5


----------



## akwooly

4


----------



## Sapper PE LS

thanks. I was the classic "i'm joining for college money, oh shit, well since I've already been deployed and shot at might as well stick it out till retirement"... kind of guy.


----------



## akwooly

3


----------



## akwooly

2


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Touchdown Hokies!


----------



## akwooly

1


----------



## Sapper PE LS

and that's a wrap.


----------



## akwooly

1000. W00t!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

oh wait, not yet actually


----------



## NJmike PE

Nice. First out of college I wanted nothing to do with the military. But I was a punk kid. My mind and heart changed. I just never acted on it


----------



## Sapper PE LS

oh shit now it is... I got ahead of myself then doubted, YAY Wooly!


----------



## NJmike PE

Congrats wooly


----------



## akwooly

Ok now time to change a diaper. I heard an explosion about 10 post ago. Afraid what he left me.


----------



## NJmike PE

I need a break . Be back tonight


----------



## NJmike PE

Hes congratulating you


----------



## NJmike PE

Nice work gentlemen


----------



## akwooly

Thanks Sapper and NJ with out your inspiration I would have bailed and be stuck at 9 humdo.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Okay, I'll leave ya'll to it, I think I'm going to actually try to do something productive since I'm using the company computer to spam eb at home.


----------



## NJmike PE

Tonight we move the thread across 8k


----------



## akwooly

Check in with you all later. Daddy duties are calling.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I bet with the right mixture of alcohol and pain killers, we can move this thing across the 10k mark.


----------



## akwooly

Whiskey and spam tonight!


----------



## NJmike PE

That's what we have for dinner on Saturday's too


----------



## Road Guy

Tatino's pizza rolls- my daughters request ...

Been running kids around all day. Enjoyed our 3 months of nothing to do on the weekends


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I have my new mission. RG has 12,782 posts as of the writing of this entry. Sapper must be RG tonight.


----------



## sycamore PE

35


----------



## sycamore PE

36. I'm making chili with baked potatoes tonight


----------



## sycamore PE

33 I meant 34 last time


----------



## sycamore PE

32 toddler is playing with a blender (without the blades)


----------



## sycamore PE

31 it's funny how simple kitchen appliances keep him so entertained


----------



## NJmike PE

Pots and pans


----------



## sycamore PE

30 I like not having to wait for someone else to post


----------



## sycamore PE

29


----------



## sycamore PE

28 I'm going to make it to 2k today


----------



## sycamore PE

27

Top :bananalama:


----------



## sycamore PE

26 I here the call of "mama, I want cookie"


----------



## sycamore PE

25


----------



## sycamore PE

24


----------



## sycamore PE

23


----------



## sycamore PE

22


----------



## sycamore PE

21


----------



## sycamore PE

20


----------



## sycamore PE

19


----------



## sycamore PE

18


----------



## sycamore PE

17


----------



## sycamore PE

16


----------



## NJmike PE

Go for it. 2k is in your sights


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Looks like cookie call took precedence to completion of 2k


----------



## sycamore PE

15 there are still many hours left today


----------



## NJmike PE

At the request of my 4 yr old we are now making fresh Popcorn and watching monster's University. Movie night


----------



## akwooly

Go syc go


----------



## akwooly

East coasters are in a different world.


----------



## akwooly

Just finished lunch


----------



## blybrook PE

Yep, they sure are. Truck isnt part of this newest recall


----------



## blybrook PE

Debating lunch


----------



## akwooly

I had to bring my tundra in for a recall and all they did was "lube" the power windows. Apparently enough tundra windows had problems sliding up and down to issue a recall.


----------



## NJmike PE

Its a little late for lunch. It's already past dinner time


----------



## akwooly

Did syc make like a tree and get out of here? Sooo close.


----------



## akwooly

See different world.


----------



## NJmike PE

Yeah but we are on the right side


----------



## akwooly

Truth


----------



## akwooly

But not correct side.


----------



## akwooly

Left coast is the best coast.


----------



## sycamore PE

14


----------



## Sapper PE LS

God, tylenol kick in already...


----------



## sycamore PE

I prefer to be on neither side


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I prefer to be top-side


----------



## akwooly

West coast rap


----------



## akwooly

Sap is not a submariner.


----------



## sycamore PE

12 actually I was born in Idaho and raised in Washington, so I'm a west-coaster by nature


----------



## sycamore PE

11 my family homesteaded in Oregon


----------



## sycamore PE

10 time to make dinner


----------



## akwooly

Idaho, my dad's side is from Idaho. Eastern ID, IF, Pocatello


----------



## akwooly

What's for dinner?


----------



## NJmike PE

East coast rules


----------



## akwooly

Actually alaska coast rulez.


----------



## akwooly

AK coastline &gt; east coastline


----------



## akwooly

NJ has casinos, you win there.


----------



## NJmike PE

Cha-ching


----------



## akwooly

Sapper said:


> God, tylenol kick in already...


W/codeine?


----------



## akwooly

I'm a terrible gambler.


----------



## NJmike PE

Me too


----------



## NJmike PE

I don't play cards either


----------



## NJmike PE

Bottom


----------



## NJmike PE

Top

:bananalama:


----------



## akwooly

We had construction claims course and all of the examples the instructor shared were claims in New Jersey.


----------



## NJmike PE

Why is that


----------



## akwooly

I just ended betting stupid to win my money back. It worked once when i was 22 and in Vegas my first time.


----------



## akwooly

Not sure why his firm was based in FL but his firm had a large number of cases in NJ.


----------



## akwooly

I just thought NJ DOT wrote shitty specs. And all the contractors where connected to the mob.


----------



## NJmike PE

That's what I was thinking but I was curious


----------



## akwooly

The spec example presented tried to mix method and performance together.


----------



## sycamore PE

9 dinner is cooking


----------



## sycamore PE

8 chili, baked tato, cornbread for dinner


----------



## sycamore PE

7


----------



## sycamore PE

6


----------



## akwooly

Almost!


----------



## NJmike PE

Go for it


----------



## sycamore PE

5


----------



## sycamore PE

4


----------



## sycamore PE

3


----------



## sycamore PE

2


----------



## sycamore PE

1


----------



## sycamore PE

2k!


----------



## NJmike PE

Congrats


----------



## akwooly

W00t


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Venturing out for ice cream from friendlies, this will be interesting.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

At least tomorrow there is football to keep me from being too bored.


----------



## Road Guy

Is tomorrow the bucs falcons rematch? This is like the 90's when they played each other in meaningless games every season!


----------



## Road Guy

Just got home from my middle child's 7th grade orchestra concert- I know people do not live here for indoor recreation but my god , the high school orchestra I just heard wouldn't hold a candle to the middle school orchestra back home.. Yikes that was sad....


----------



## sycamore PE

I hope the weather is better tomorrow.


----------



## sycamore PE

Drizzly and rainy today. We have leaves to clean up.


----------



## sycamore PE

Road Guy said:


> Just got home from my middle child's 7th grade orchestra concert- I know people do not live here for indoor recreation but my god , the high school orchestra I just heard wouldn't hold a candle to the middle school orchestra back home.. Yikes that was sad....


What instrument does your kid play? I played the violin all through HS and my sister played the cello. Our HS had a pretty good orchestra, fortunately.


----------



## sycamore PE

We used to make pretty good money playing in a quartet for weddings.


----------



## sycamore PE

And I was part of a bluegrass group. I've kind of thought about getting back into bluegrass if I ever have free time.


----------



## akwooly

I played the trumpet in 4 th and 5th grade.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

yes, i think tomorrow is bucs falcons again, hopefully bucs can actually win more than one game this season


----------



## sycamore PE

Llama


----------



## akwooly

Spam and whiskey.


----------



## akwooly

No llamas.


----------



## akwooly

Lorenzo lamas


----------



## sycamore PE

Llama


----------



## sycamore PE

Banana


----------



## sycamore PE

Pamplemousse


----------



## sycamore PE

Pomegranate


----------



## akwooly

Sapper what was the surgery you had?


----------



## sycamore PE

Ice cream!


----------



## blybrook PE

:bananalama:


----------



## akwooly

Ice cream cake


----------



## sycamore PE

Cake!


----------



## akwooly

Lamas


----------



## akwooly

Spamallama


----------



## Sapper PE LS

7749


----------



## akwooly

Spaghetti, meatballs and caribou sausage.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

7750


----------



## Sapper PE LS

well, at least I got a top


----------



## akwooly

APA


----------



## Sapper PE LS

okay folks, I'm timing you, how quickly can we get this thing to 8000?


----------



## akwooly

I get the assist


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I think my concept for a future competition is evolving a bit as we do these spam fests.


----------



## akwooly

Where's NJ. We need some help!


----------



## sycamore PE

I can help


----------



## sycamore PE

Pamplemousse


----------



## sycamore PE

Twinkies


----------



## sycamore PE

Ho-hos


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I think the next one will be like a true 10k, except I won't use 10k, because that would be insane. Maybe do a 500 post dash or 1000 post dash. Everybody starts the game by registering their post count at the beginning of the game, then when the game starts, everybody posts as fast and furious as they can until they reach that 500 post or 1000 post mark. Whoever gets to it first wins, could be a second place and a third place as well. There would have to be rules for post length, but the no double posting rule would obviously be done away with. But see, its a marathon really. Can't probably be done in one sitting because well lets face it we all have jobs and families, so you have to aggressively tackle it when you can. I could see it being the revival we're looking for of this 10k madness.


----------



## akwooly

Fruit pies


----------



## sycamore PE

I should start copy-paste-posting


----------



## akwooly

Yay syc!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

obviously, posts would be acceptable anywhere in the board, but only that particular thread would be allowed for all out spam fests.


----------



## akwooly

Sapper said:


> I think the next one will be like a true 10k, except I won't use 10k, because that would be insane. Maybe do a 500 post dash or 1000 post dash. Everybody starts the game by registering their post count at the beginning of the game, then when the game starts, everybody posts as fast and furious as they can until they reach that 500 post or 1000 post mark. Whoever gets to it first wins, could be a second place and a third place as well. There would have to be rules for post length, but the no double posting rule would obviously be done away with. But see, its a marathon really. Can't probably be done in one sitting because well lets face it we all have jobs and families, so you have to aggressively tackle it when you can. I could see it being the revival we're looking for of this 10k madness.


TLR


----------



## sycamore PE

I should start copy-paste-posting


----------



## Sapper PE LS

When we up in the club. All eyes on us.


----------



## sycamore PE

I should start copy-paste-posting


----------



## akwooly

Marathons are hard. I'm more of a sprinter.


----------



## sycamore PE

I should start copy-paste-posting


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I don't know what TLR means


----------



## sycamore PE

I should start copy-paste-posting


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Sapper PE LS

When we up in the club. All eyes on us.


----------



## NJmike PE

Don't hate the lama


----------



## Sapper PE LS

When we up in the club. All eyes on us.


----------



## akwooly

sycamore PE said:


> Pamplemousse


What this?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

When we up in the club. All eyes on us.


----------



## NJmike PE

Lets break 8k


----------



## sycamore PE

No marathons for me, just an occasional 5k


----------



## sycamore PE

akwooly said:


> sycamore PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pamplemousse
> 
> 
> 
> What this?
Click to expand...

Grapefruit


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Oh they come to stop the rooster, but he ain't gonna die, no oh oh oh oh ohhhhhh....


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Oh they come to stop the rooster, but he ain't gonna die, no oh oh oh oh ohhhhhh....


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Oh they come to stop the rooster, but he ain't gonna die, no oh oh oh oh ohhhhhh....


----------



## sycamore PE

The French have a way better word for grapefruit than we do


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Oh they come to stop the rooster, but he ain't gonna die, no oh oh oh oh ohhhhhh....


----------



## akwooly

Sapper said:


> I don't know what TLR means


Too Long Didn't Read

But I read it now.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Oh they come to stop the rooster, but he ain't gonna die, no oh oh oh oh ohhhhhh....


----------



## sycamore PE

I like grapefruit


----------



## NJmike PE

East coast representin


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Oh they come to stop the rooster, but he ain't gonna die, no oh oh oh oh ohhhhhh....


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Oh they come to stop the rooster, but he ain't gonna die, no oh oh oh oh ohhhhhh....


----------



## sycamore PE

I like grapefruit


----------



## akwooly

Alice in chains


----------



## sycamore PE

I like grapefruit


----------



## Sapper PE LS

This whole damn thread is TLR


----------



## sycamore PE

I like grapefruit


----------



## Sapper PE LS

And a tribute to my friend Roo


----------



## sycamore PE

I like grapefruit

Top :bananalama:


----------



## akwooly

Grapefruit is not my fav.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Sapper PE LS

though Alice in Chains didn't know it when they made the song nor do they know it now that I've turned it into a tribute song, but it is, at least to me it is.


----------



## sycamore PE

I like grapefruit


----------



## sycamore PE

I like grapefruit


----------



## akwooly

Sapper said:


> This whole damn thread is TLR


I concur.


----------



## sycamore PE

I like grapefruit


----------



## NJmike PE

I like the wizard of oz


----------



## sycamore PE

I like grapefruit


----------



## sycamore PE

I like grapefruit


----------



## sycamore PE

My husband abhors grapefruit. Weirdo.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I hope the free video editing software I just downloaded isn't really a virus...


----------



## sycamore PE

I like grapefruit


----------



## sycamore PE

I like grapefruit


----------



## sycamore PE

I like grapefruit


----------



## sycamore PE

I like grapefruit


----------



## sycamore PE

I like grapefruit


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Your husband is smart... how can anyone actually like grapefruit? Nasty!!! I bet he grew up in Florida, all of us Floridians hate grapefruit.


----------



## sycamore PE

I like grapefruit


----------



## sycamore PE

I like grapefruit


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Though I haven't lived there since I was 18, but still, I call Florida home really.


----------



## sycamore PE

Sapper said:


> Your husband is smart... how can anyone actually like grapefruit? Nasty!!! I bet he grew up in Florida, all of us Floridians hate grapefruit.


Nope, he's a Michigander.


----------



## akwooly

sycamore PE said:


> My husband abhors grapefruit. Weirdo.


Yeah it's down on the list of fav fruits.


----------



## sycamore PE

Sapper said:


> Though I haven't lived there since I was 18, but still, I call Florida home really.


Kind of like me and Washington.


----------



## sycamore PE

Washingtonians still like apples


----------



## akwooly

Being from Alaska nothing tastes like its supposed to.


----------



## sycamore PE

I have never lived somewhere warm enough to grow citrus


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## sycamore PE

akwooly said:


> Being from Alaska nothing tastes like its supposed to.


Because you drink too much to keep out the cold?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

And now, a word from the president! 
Damn it feels good to be a gangsta 
Gettin voted into the white house 
Everything lookin good to the people of the world 
But the mafia family is my boss 
So every now and then I owe a favor gettin' down 
Like lettin' a big drug shipment through 
And send 'em to the poor community 
So we can bust you know who 
So voters of the world keep supportin' me 
And I promise to take you very far 
Other leaders better not upset me 
Or I'll send a million troops to die at war 
To all you republicans, that helped me win 
I sincerely like to thank you 
'cause now I got the world swingin' from my nuts 
And damn it feels good to be a gangsta


----------



## NJmike PE

Beer


----------



## NJmike PE

Sassafras


----------



## sycamore PE

I like grapefruit


----------



## Sapper PE LS

The only lyrics of that song that I can post without being totally offensive... and even that is pushing it.


----------



## sycamore PE

Rootbeer


----------



## NJmike PE

Sassafras


----------



## Sapper PE LS

For the record, that rap song came out back in the 90's and had absolutely nothing to do with Obama. It was from the Geto Boys in their hay day.


----------



## sycamore PE

Pinto beans


----------



## NJmike PE

Guacamole


----------



## sycamore PE

Pinto beans


----------



## sycamore PE

Pinto beans


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Just to clarify for the youngsters on here who don't know real gangsta ass rap.


----------



## sycamore PE

Fish tacos


----------



## akwooly

sycamore PE said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being from Alaska nothing tastes like its supposed to.
> 
> 
> 
> Because you drink too much to keep out the cold?
Click to expand...

That's part of it.


----------



## sycamore PE

Sapper said:


> Just to clarify for the youngsters on here who don't know real gangsta ass rap.


I don't know any rap.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

but I'm not a gangsta, just always thought that song was hilarious... even though it was completely offensive.


----------



## NJmike PE

Correct sapper. On the soundtrack for the movie judgement night if I recall correctly


----------



## NJmike PE

Sassafras


----------



## akwooly

Fish tacos tomorrow.


----------



## sycamore PE

Pinto beans

Top :bananalama:


----------



## sycamore PE

150 posts to go


----------



## NJmike PE

Sassafras


----------



## akwooly

sycamore PE said:


> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just to clarify for the youngsters on here who don't know real gangsta ass rap.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know any rap.
Click to expand...

East coast vs west coast!


----------



## sycamore PE

Let's see if we can get there before my bedtime


----------



## NJmike PE

Rice pudding


----------



## akwooly

NWA!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Well, I don't really either anymore, but back in the early 90's it was a lot more mainstream to hear hard core rap on the local radio stations, at least where I lived, and everybody knew snoop dog, Dr. Dre, the wu tang clan, etc.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

True


----------



## sycamore PE

Which is as soon as I finish my glass of pamplemousse La Croix water


----------



## akwooly

I get the assist again.


----------



## NJmike PE

False


----------



## NJmike PE

True


----------



## NJmike PE

False


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Not sure which sound track to be honest.


----------



## NJmike PE

True


----------



## akwooly

Spam pamplemousse


----------



## sycamore PE

In the early 90s, I was in elementary school


----------



## NJmike PE

True


----------



## sycamore PE

Pinto beans


----------



## sycamore PE

Pinto beans


----------



## Sapper PE LS

pampered mouse lacrosse? doo what?


----------



## sycamore PE

Pinto beans


----------



## akwooly

Daughter has loose tooth


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Okay, I just officially got made to feel old... In the early 80's I was in elementary school.


----------



## akwooly

sycamore PE said:


> In the early 90s, I was in elementary school


Middle school.


----------



## sycamore PE

Sapper said:


> pampered mouse lacrosse? doo what?


Flavored fizzy water. It' replaces all the things I'm not allowed to drink while pregnant


----------



## NJmike PE

I was wrong. Just Googled it.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Oh okay, my wife is downing like 10 schweppes seltzer waters a day right now... so I get it.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

what was it from then?


----------



## NJmike PE

Sassafras


----------



## sycamore PE

Sapper said:


> Okay, I just officially got made to feel old... In the early 80's I was in elementary school.


In the early 80's, my parents graduated high school, met at a college kegger, and got married a couple years later


----------



## Sapper PE LS

besides the geto boy album. If I remember correctly, they only really had one big hit, and that might have been it.


----------



## akwooly

Babies


----------



## NJmike PE

I was wrong guy. Not on that soundtrack. I just Google it


----------



## akwooly

My dad graduated hs in 66!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Enter the Wu Tang: 36 Chambers


----------



## sycamore PE

Pinto beans


----------



## NJmike PE

I do remember the song judgement night by only and biohazard


----------



## akwooly

Syc made me feel old too.


----------



## NJmike PE

Wu tang


----------



## sycamore PE

akwooly said:


> My dad graduated hs in 66!


Mine was born in '62


----------



## NJmike PE

A


----------



## NJmike PE

B


----------



## NJmike PE

C


----------



## NJmike PE

D


----------



## akwooly

NJmike said:


> I do remember the song judgement night by only and biohazard


I remember this. It was dope.


----------



## sycamore PE

My parents did the marriage and kids thing young


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## Sapper PE LS

It was on office space, I'm pretty sure.


----------



## NJmike PE

Not top


----------



## sycamore PE

And so did I


----------



## NJmike PE

Yes. Office space


----------



## sycamore PE

Pinto beans


----------



## NJmike PE

Less than 100 to go


----------



## akwooly

My parents were almost 30


----------



## NJmike PE

Sassafras


----------



## NJmike PE

True


----------



## NJmike PE

False


----------



## NJmike PE

A


----------



## NJmike PE

B


----------



## NJmike PE

C


----------



## NJmike PE

D


----------



## Sapper PE LS

As well as whoever did the "Die Mother F___cker, Die" one, which when listening to it just normally is disturbing but if listening to it while the crew in that movie beats the shit out of a broken printer that keeps telling them PC Load Letter, is absolutely hysterical.


----------



## NJmike PE

False


----------



## NJmike PE

Hey Peter man, watch out for the corn hole


----------



## Sapper PE LS

okay, lets bring this ship to port for the night, berthing in at 8000


----------



## sycamore PE

Pinto beans


----------



## NJmike PE

Say hello to Lumberg for me


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Despite all my rage I am still just a rat in a cage


----------



## akwooly

Straight out of Compton


----------



## NJmike PE

Its a jump to conclusions matt


----------



## akwooly

Smashing pumpkins


----------



## NJmike PE

Sassafras


----------



## NJmike PE

True


----------



## NJmike PE

False


----------



## sycamore PE

Pinto beans


----------



## Sapper PE LS

That guy, the construction worker neighbor, is a funny dude. Did you ever watch the show wings that he was in? It didn't last very long, but I thought that show was funny.


----------



## NJmike PE

A


----------



## NJmike PE

B


----------



## NJmike PE

C


----------



## NJmike PE

D


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## sycamore PE

Pinto beans


----------



## NJmike PE

Hot chocolate


----------



## NJmike PE

All hail the lama


----------



## sycamore PE

Pinto beans


----------



## akwooly

Sapper said:


> That guy, the construction worker neighbor, is a funny dude. Did you ever watch the show wings that he was in? It didn't last very long, but I thought that show was funny.


Drew Carey show?


----------



## NJmike PE

True


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Oh, my, god, Becky, look at her butt
It is so big, omg, she looks like one of those rap guys girlfriends
But, ugh, ya know, who understands those rap fucking guys? Ugh

They only talk to her because she looks like a total prostitute, okay
I mean, her butt, is just so big, ugh, I can't believe it's just so round
It's like, out there, I mean, ugh, gross!
Look! She's just so, ugly!

I like big butts and I cannot lie
You other brothers can't deny
That when a girl walks in with an itty-bitty waist
And a round thing in your face you get sprung

Wanna pull up tough
'Cause you noticed that butt was stuffed
Deep in the jeans she's wearin
I'm hooked and I can't stop starin

Oh baby, I wanna get wit'cha
And take yo picture
My homeboys tried to warn me
But that butt you got makes m-m-me so horny

Ooh, Rumpo Smoothskin
You say you wanna get in my Benz?
Well, use me, use me
'Cause you ain't that average groupie

I've seen her dancin'
To hell with romancin'
She's sweat, wet
Got it goin' like a turbo 'Vette

I'm tired of magazines
Sayin' flat butts are the thing
Take the average black man and ask him that
She gotta pack much back

So, fellas!
(Yeah!)
Fellas!
(Yeah!)
Has your girlfriend got the butt?
(Hell yeah!)
Tell 'em to shake it!
(Shake it!)
Shake it!
(Shake it!)
Shake that healthy butt!
Baby got back!

L.A. face with a Oakland booty
Baby got back!
L.A. face with a Oakland booty
L.A. face with a Oakland booty

I like 'em round and big
And when I'm throwin' a gig
I just can't help myself, I'm actin' like an animal
Now here's my scandal

I wanna get you home
And ugh, double-up, ugh, ugh!
I ain't talkin' bout Playboy
'Cause silicone parts are made for toys

I want 'em real thick and juicy
So find that juicy double
Mix-A-Lot's in trouble
Beggin' for a piece of that bubble

So I'm lookin' at rock videos
Knock-kneed bimbos walkin' like hoes
You can have them bimbos
I'll keep my women like Flo Jo

A word to the thick soul sistas, I wanna get with ya
I won't cuss or hit ya
But I gotta be straight when I say I wanna
(Uh!)
Til the break of dawn!

Baby got it goin' on
A lot of pimps won't like this song
'Cause them punks like to hit it and quit it
And I'd rather stay and play
'Cause I'm long and I'm strong
And I'm down to get the friction on

So, ladies!
(Yeah!)
Ladies!
(Yeah!)
If you wanna roll my Mercedes
(Yeah!)
Then turn around! Stick it out!
Even white boys got to shout
Baby got back!
Baby got back!

Yeah baby, when it comes to females
Cosmo ain't got nothin' to do with my selection
36-24-36? Ha ha, only if she's 5'3"

So your girlfriend rolls a Honda
Playin' workout tapes by Fonda
But Fonda ain't got a motor in the back of her Honda
My anaconda don't want none
Unless you got buns, hun

You can do side bends or sit-ups
But please don't lose that butt
Some brothers wanna play that "hard" role
And tell you that the butt aint gold
So they toss it and leave it
And I pull up quick to retrieve it

So Cosmo says you're fat
Well, I ain't down with that!
'Cause your waist is small and your curves are kickin'
And I'm thinkin' bout stickin'

To the beanpole dames in the magazines
You ain't it, Miss Thing!
Give me a sista, I can't resist her
Red beans and rice didn't miss her

Some knucklehead tried to diss
'Cause his girls are on my list
He had game but he chose to hit 'em
And I pull up quick to get wit 'em

So ladies, if the butt is round
And you want a Triple-X throwdown
Dial 1-900-MIX-ALOT
And kick them nasty thoughts
Baby got back!
Baby got back!

Little in the middle but she got much back
Little in the middle but she got much back
Little in the middle but she got much back
Little in the middle but she got much back

Read more: Sir Mixalot - Baby Got Back Lyrics | MetroLyrics


----------



## sycamore PE

Pinto beans


----------



## akwooly

Lamas


----------



## sycamore PE

Pinto beans


----------



## NJmike PE

A


----------



## sycamore PE

Pinto beans


----------



## Sapper PE LS

no it was called Wings


----------



## sycamore PE

Pinto beans


----------



## NJmike PE

B


----------



## NJmike PE

C


----------



## NJmike PE

Top

:bananalama:


----------



## sycamore PE

Pinto beans


----------



## sycamore PE

Pinto beans


----------



## NJmike PE

Sassafras


----------



## NJmike PE

True


----------



## NJmike PE

Sassafras


----------



## akwooly

He was on wings?


----------



## NJmike PE

Katy Perry is hot


----------



## akwooly

He was on wings?


----------



## sycamore PE

Bedtime


----------



## sycamore PE

Happy posting, all


----------



## akwooly

Did you ever see the Katy perry video when she was on seasme street?


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## sycamore PE

Pinto beans


----------



## NJmike PE

No I heard that she was cut out though


----------



## akwooly

It's not even 7 yet syc!


----------



## NJmike PE

Sassafras


----------



## akwooly

You can find it on you tube.


----------



## NJmike PE

What are you talking about? It's almost 2300


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Sapper PE LS

back


----------



## NJmike PE

Front


----------



## NJmike PE

Up


----------



## Sapper PE LS

yeah, it's getting late here


----------



## NJmike PE

Down


----------



## NJmike PE

Left


----------



## NJmike PE

Right


----------



## Sapper PE LS

trying to edit a video of a bunch of the neighborhood kids that came over and did a music video with my son last weekend. I'm not the artistic type.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I hurt myself today 
To see if I still feel 
I focus on the pain 
The only thing that's real 
The needle tears a hole
The old familiar sting 
Try to kill it all away 
But I remember everything 

_[Chorus:]_
What have I become 
My sweetest friend 
Everyone I know goes away 
In the end 
And you could have it all 
My empire of dirt 
I will let you down 
I will make you hurt 

I wear this crown of thorns 
Upon my liar's chair 
Full of broken thoughts 
I cannot repair 
Beneath the stains of time 
The feelings disappear 
You are someone else 
I am still right here 

_[Chorus:]_
What have I become 
My sweetest friend 
Everyone I know goes away 
In the end 
And you could have it all 
My empire of dirt 
I will let you down 
I will make you hurt 

If I could start again 
A million miles away 
I would keep myself 
I would find a way


----------



## akwooly

I have it bookmarked for uh, my kids.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I like Johnny Cash's version of that better than NIN's.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

You, akwooly, are a great dad.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I too find Katy Perry to be very attractive.


----------



## NJmike PE

Sassafras


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm tired


----------



## akwooly

Sapper said:


> I like Johnny Cash's version of that better than NIN's.


Love Cash's version.


----------



## NJmike PE

A


----------



## NJmike PE

B


----------



## NJmike PE

C


----------



## NJmike PE

D


----------



## NJmike PE

10 to go


----------



## NJmike PE

True


----------



## NJmike PE

False


----------



## NJmike PE

Sassafras


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Honestly, I hadn't seen that before, I thought from all the hype her shirt was much more revealing than that. I didn't see anything inappropriate there at all, but I guess that was the thing, it wasn't inappropriate just some people got all weird.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

That's all it was


----------



## Sapper PE LS

good job everybody.


----------



## akwooly

Some people are too sensitive.


----------



## NJmike PE

Bc it's a kids show

8k

Bottom


----------



## Sapper PE LS

my son doesn't watch sesame street anymore and my daughter doesn't seem to care much for it.


----------



## NJmike PE

Ok. Im done for the evening


----------



## akwooly

Lots if dads tuned in


----------



## Sapper PE LS

yeah, but so what its a kids show, it's just a dress. I was totally expecting some real cleavage.


----------



## akwooly

Night NJ


----------



## NJmike PE

I hear ya


----------



## NJmike PE

Catch you all tomorrow


----------



## akwooly

I know. I though it was going to be more from all the hype.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

good night all. I can't do this anymore. I'm pooped.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

good night.


----------



## akwooly

Good night!


----------



## blybrook PE

And another to help this along. Will spam tmrw.


----------



## akwooly

You better.


----------



## akwooly

I'll try but no promises to spam


----------



## akwooly

Ugh dishes at least I have apa


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Sapper said:


> In the future when less capable men sit around their flat screens and have nothing tangible to show the world of their time wasting prowess except a wide ass, they will hear rumors of men like you and your brothers who have marked the world with thousands of meaningless posts to be forever recorded and stored on magnetic media in California, and they will be in awe of you.


Been there, done that...


----------



## akwooly

Run for it Charlie!


----------



## akwooly

Get to tha choppa!


----------



## sycamore PE

2:30 am, 1/2 hr after last-call, and I just a heard someone skid around the funny bend in the road outside my house.

Judging by the lack of crash, they avoided the trees. The trees have bald spots from stopping drunks from hitting the houses. Except for one brick house, which is unprotected and got driven into once. Well, not assuming everyone's drunk, but these things tend to happen after 2 am.


----------



## NJmike PE

Safe assumption. 0600 morning post


----------



## sycamore PE

Breakfast time post.


----------



## NJmike PE

The sound of pitter-patter on the floors is now an hour old. Cinnamon rolls for breakfast


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Ready for my wife to take the kids somewhere for the day. I feel like I kind of overdid it yesterday evening.


----------



## NJmike PE

Looking forward to bbq ribs for dinner tonight


----------



## akwooly

Morning post


----------



## NJmike PE

Damn. You West coasters sure do sleep late. It's almost 1130


----------



## akwooly

Sleeping the day away!


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm having a starring contest, so to speak, with my two yr old. Hes refusing to eat and I won't let him down from the table until he does.


----------



## akwooly

Don't give in. Once you do they know they can get away with it.


----------



## akwooly

Dropkick Murphys morning


----------



## sycamore PE

Attempting to put a rambunctious toddler down for a nap


----------



## NJmike PE

The stalemate ended with nap time... And said toddler not eating.


----------



## sycamore PE

We had the same stalemate last night when my 2 yr old wouldn't eat his chili and potato, only the cornbread. I told him no more cornbread until he had 3 bites of the rest of his dinner, which ended with him not eating anything more.

He pretty much only wants to eat cereal, bread, fruit, and cheese.


----------



## NJmike PE

Sounds like the same kid. Mine will now only eat hotdogs for dinner, or peanut butter


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Watchin football


----------



## NJmike PE

Same. Waiting for the giants game.


----------



## NJmike PE

Dex, trying to convince my wife on the bacon bird. I really want to do it. She thinks that the bacon weave will be a pain.


----------



## akwooly

I'm lucky my girls eat anything. They are just like their daddy.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bacon weave takes 5 minutes. Its easy. Seriously.


----------



## NJmike PE

See that's what I thought. I couldn't see it being all that difficult. I think I'm going to pull rank on this one.


----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike said:


> Same. Waiting for the giants game.


We will crush you.


----------



## sycamore PE

akwooly said:


> I'm lucky my girls eat anything. They are just like their daddy.


Mine goes through phases. He eats anything and everything, porks up, grows taller, then goes through a "fasting" phase where he eats almost nothing. He's "fasting" right now and only smelled his lunch.


----------



## sycamore PE

Kiddo is sleeping. Time to change the sheets.


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> NJmike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Same. Waiting for the giants game.
> 
> 
> 
> We will crush you.
Click to expand...

We'll just have to see about that


----------



## snickerd3

waiting for the bears game to restart. the delayed it until like 2:15 central


----------



## NJmike PE

Yeah that's what was just reported on fox


----------



## NJmike PE

Just took a nice 20 minute power nap. Now the ribs are going.


----------



## NJmike PE

Jets look terrible


----------



## akwooly

NJmike said:


> Just took a nice 20 minute power nap. Now the ribs are going.


How you cooking them?


----------



## akwooly

Da bears


----------



## NJmike PE

Its a little too cold out for the grill and I don't have a smoker. So I seered grill lines and now they are in the over under foil tent

Top

:bananalama:


----------



## akwooly

Assist top


----------



## knight1fox3

Game time!


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Game time!


Yeah buddy


----------



## blybrook PE

Afternoon post... Looks dead in here, neighbor upstairs just got on the treadmill and it's shaking the walls.... Not going to deal with that and try to spam... Oh well, good progress on the thread everyone!


----------



## blybrook PE

Current Stats:

NJmike

1803

blybrook PE

1150

akwooly

984

maryannette

590

Dexman PE

563

Sapper

552

sycamore PE

521

engineergurl

482

knight1fox3

474

envirotex

291

csb

141

snickerd3

90

Sapper.

72

Dark Knight

38

Flyer_PE

38

cement

38

Master slacker

27

Capt Worley PE

25

Dleg

24

Road Guy

22

wilheldp_PE

20

TouchDown

19

SCarolinaNiki PE

17

NinjaPanther

17

baconbot

13

spambot

9

Supe

8

VTEnviro

7

Jabert

5

mudpuppy

3

ChemENewbie

2

Ship Wreck

2

Florida Tom

2

danadiva81

1

testee

1

YMZ PE

1

FLBuff PE

1

frazil

1

goodal

1


----------



## Sapper PE LS

gonna try for a record


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Sapper said:


> gonna try for a record


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Sapper said:


> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> gonna try for a record
Click to expand...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Sapper said:


> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> gonna try for a record
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Sapper said:


> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> gonna try for a record
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Sapper said:


> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> gonna try for a record
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Sapper said:


> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> gonna try for a record
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Sapper said:


> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> gonna try for a record
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Sapper said:


> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> gonna try for a record
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Sapper said:


> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> gonna try for a record
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Sapper said:


> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> gonna try for a record
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

And that's the max quotes allowed.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Sapper said:


> And that's the max quotes allowed.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Sapper said:


> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> And that's the max quotes allowed.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Sapper said:


> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> And that's the max quotes allowed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Sapper said:


> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> And that's the max quotes allowed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Sapper said:


> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> And that's the max quotes allowed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Sapper said:


> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> And that's the max quotes allowed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Sapper said:


> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> And that's the max quotes allowed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Sapper said:


> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> And that's the max quotes allowed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Sapper said:


> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> And that's the max quotes allowed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Sapper said:


> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> And that's the max quotes allowed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Now its time for some music lyrics


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I've never seen a diamond in the flesh
I cut my teeth on wedding rings in the movies
And I'm not proud of my address
In the torn up town, no post code envy

But every song's like:
Gold teeth
Grey Goose
Tripping in the bathroom
Bloodstains
Ball gowns
Trashing the hotel room

We don't care, we're driving Cadillacs in our dreams

But everybody's like:
Crystal
Maybach
Diamonds on your timepiece
Jet planes
Islands
Tigers on a gold leash

We don't care, we aren't caught up in your love affair

And we'll never be royals (royals)
It don't run in our blood
That kind of lux just ain't for us, we crave a different kind of buzz
Let me be your ruler (ruler)
You can call me queen bee
And baby I'll rule, I'll rule, I'll rule, I'll rule
Let me live that fantasy

My friends and I we've cracked the code
We count our dollars on the train to the party
And everyone who knows us knows
That we're fine with this, we didn't come from money

But every song's like:
Gold teeth
Grey Goose
Tripping in the bathroom
Bloodstains
Ball gowns
Trashing the hotel room

We don't care, we're driving Cadillacs in our dreams

But everybody's like:
Crystal
Maybach
Diamonds on your timepiece
Jet planes
Islands
Tigers on a gold leash

We don't care, we aren't caught up in your love affair

And we'll never be royals (royals)
It don't run in our blood
That kind of lux just ain't for us, we crave a different kind of buzz
Let me be your ruler (ruler)
You can call me queen bee
And baby I'll rule, I'll rule, I'll rule, I'll rule
Let me live that fantasy

ooh ooh oh ooh
We're better than we've every dreamed
And I'm in love with being queen

ooh ooh oh ooh
Life is great without a care
We aren't caught up in your love affair

And we'll never be royals (royals)
It don't run in our blood
That kind of lux just ain't for us, we crave a different kind of buzz
Let me be your ruler (ruler)
You can call me queen bee
And baby I'll rule, I'll rule, I'll rule, I'll rule
Let me live that fantasy

Read more: Lorde - Royals Lyrics | MetroLyrics


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I need some inspiration


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Sapper said:


> I need some inspiration


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Sapper said:


> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need some inspiration
Click to expand...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Sapper said:


> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need some inspiration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Sapper said:


> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need some inspiration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Sapper said:


> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need some inspiration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Sapper said:


> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need some inspiration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Sapper said:


> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need some inspiration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Sapper said:


> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need some inspiration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Sapper said:


> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need some inspiration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Sapper said:


> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need some inspiration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Where's the crew?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

We can kill this thing.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Once upon a time


----------



## Sapper PE LS

There was a man


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Who was tired of his boring life


----------



## Sapper PE LS

So he built a trebuchet


----------



## Sapper PE LS

And launched eggs at hit his neighbors dog


----------



## Sapper PE LS

The dog howled and howled.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Till the neighbor came out


----------



## Sapper PE LS

and saw what the man was doing


----------



## Sapper PE LS

and the neighbor got mad


----------



## Sapper PE LS

and started throwing eggs back at the man


----------



## Sapper PE LS

which made the man get his garden hose


----------



## Sapper PE LS

and squirt the neighbor in the face


----------



## Sapper PE LS

and the neighbor got madder


----------



## Sapper PE LS

and brought out his air gun


----------



## Sapper PE LS

and shot the man with pellets


----------



## Sapper PE LS

which made the man angry


----------



## Sapper PE LS

so he got his claymore​


----------



## Sapper PE LS

and blew up the neighbors fence


----------



## Sapper PE LS

and the neighbor took a machine gun​


----------



## Sapper PE LS

and riddled the man's house with bullets.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

so the man drove a tank through the neighbors garden


----------



## Sapper PE LS

and squashed all the vegetables​


----------



## Sapper PE LS

and then the neighbor dropped an atom bomb on his neighbors shed


----------



## Sapper PE LS

and then the man was tired


----------



## Sapper PE LS

sp he cracked open a beer


----------



## Sapper PE LS

and invited his neighbor over for a drink


----------



## Sapper PE LS

the neighbor came over


----------



## Sapper PE LS

and the two men laughed until dawn, drinking all night long


----------



## akwooly

Hypnotic


----------



## akwooly

Fly by


----------



## Sapper PE LS

then they fell asleep as nuclear winter descended on the neighborhood. The end.


----------



## akwooly

This is my chainsaw sharpening post


----------



## Sapper PE LS

good times to be had by all


----------



## akwooly

Refuel post


----------



## Sapper PE LS

this is my post sharpening chainsaw


----------



## Sapper PE LS

ready for a long winter's nap


----------



## akwooly

Bar oil post


----------



## Sapper PE LS

is it dark in Alaska right now?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

need something to drink, I'm parched.


----------



## akwooly

Stretching my back-post


----------



## Sapper PE LS

pre assist assist assist


----------



## Sapper PE LS

assist assist assist


----------



## akwooly

Not yet, suns still up.


----------



## akwooly

-2f


----------



## akwooly

Still sweating like a pig


----------



## Sapper PE LS

qqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqq​wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwe​eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee​rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr​ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt​yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy​


----------



## akwooly

Whoa


----------



## Sapper PE LS

It can't be possible to sweat in -2 degree weather


----------



## Sapper PE LS

its fun with formatting time yo!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I would like to spend one day in Alaska, just to see if I could do it


----------



## akwooly

Ugh list all initiative to go back outside


----------



## Sapper PE LS

striving to beat RG's post count total


----------



## akwooly

Come on up sap!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

time for bourbon and coke


----------



## Sapper PE LS

that's a long walk, bro


----------



## Sapper PE LS

There really is something truly special about bourbon


----------



## akwooly

Sweating through my hooded sweatshirt. And it's not even a heavy weight one.


----------



## akwooly

Start now!

Edit: holy crap a TOP


----------



## akwooly

Rehydrate now back to being a sawyer


----------



## Sapper PE LS

ah, clear cold water


----------



## Sapper PE LS

you folks are a different breed, what does the temp get up to in the summer?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

2


----------



## Sapper PE LS

1


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Goodness, I just want to take a nap, but can't do it. Too much drama in the sapper house right now.


----------



## akwooly

In the interior we can have 80-90f.


----------



## blybrook PE

The treadmill running has finally stopped. Damn my head is pounding.


----------



## sycamore PE

Turtles


----------



## sycamore PE

Toothpaste


----------



## sycamore PE

Lentils


----------



## sycamore PE

Onions


----------



## sycamore PE

Peppers


----------



## sycamore PE

Sandals


----------



## sycamore PE

Dinner


----------



## sycamore PE

Qwerty


----------



## sycamore PE

Diapers


----------



## sycamore PE

Bags


----------



## sycamore PE

Chairs


----------



## sycamore PE

Table


----------



## sycamore PE

Door


----------



## sycamore PE

Carpet


----------



## sycamore PE

Light


----------



## sycamore PE

Stairs


----------



## sycamore PE

Rug


----------



## sycamore PE

Beer


----------



## sycamore PE

Spoon


----------



## sycamore PE

Knife


----------



## sycamore PE

Bowl


----------



## sycamore PE

Trivet


----------



## sycamore PE

Napkin


----------



## sycamore PE

Glass


----------



## sycamore PE

Box


----------



## sycamore PE

Curtain


----------



## sycamore PE

Drapes


----------



## sycamore PE

Picture


----------



## sycamore PE

Slippers


----------



## sycamore PE

Thermostat


----------



## sycamore PE

Outlet


----------



## sycamore PE

Window


----------



## sycamore PE

Elmo


----------



## NJmike PE

Watching paw patrol with the younglings


----------



## sycamore PE

Trees


----------



## NJmike PE

Groundhogs


----------



## sycamore PE

Watching youngling attack his father


----------



## sycamore PE

Nothing like some rough housing before bedtime


----------



## sycamore PE

20 minutes til bedtime


----------



## sycamore PE

For the toddler, not me


----------



## snickerd3

^ that usually ends up with me getting hurt from a foot to the face or something similar


----------



## sycamore PE

Clock

Top! :bananalama:


----------



## sycamore PE

snickerd3 said:


> ^ that usually ends up with me getting hurt from a foot to the face or something similar


Me too!


----------



## NJmike PE

I just finished getting my a$$ kicked by the younglings


----------



## sycamore PE

Time for the jammy fight


----------



## akwooly

Lamas


----------



## akwooly

sycamore PE said:


> Time for the jammy fight


This would have a different meaning if we were still in college.


----------



## akwooly

Getting dark here now Sapper.


----------



## akwooly

Baby boy just peed on me.


----------



## akwooly

Girl diaper changes were easier.


----------



## akwooly

Spamallama


----------



## sycamore PE

akwooly said:


> Baby boy just peed on me.


Hahahaha . . . Mine never peed on me.


----------



## sycamore PE

Tonight's bedtime delaying tactics were far more dramatic than usual.


----------



## akwooly

sycamore PE said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Baby boy just peed on me.
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahaha . . . Mine never peed on me.
Click to expand...

He has got my wife twice and this is the first for me. Wasn't fast enough with the diaper.


----------



## Road Guy

Ha ha I remember those days!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

My son tried to pee on me once when I was changing his diaper. I just rolled him slightly away and he sprayed the wall instead...


----------



## NJmike PE

Luckily I have never been peed on by the boy.


----------



## akwooly

I was shocked and was like what do i do?!? As he peed. Then turned him toward the wall. But he had already tagged me.


----------



## NJmike PE

I have always been paranoid about the prospect of it happening. I would get everything preset so it was a change that could rival time in the NASCAR pits


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I got peed on once and our toaster got peed on once... it wasn't plugged in, so no zapping of mini-sap. Why I was changing him on the kitchen counter, I don't remember.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I'm still stoked about the bucs win. Last week was just meh, this week it means something. Come on bucs, keep the wins coming.


----------



## sycamore PE

Happy Monday, everyone.


----------



## NJmike PE

Well its Monday. Roads closed because some moron caused an accident. Gonna be late for work now. Found a mouse living in my car. Thanks to the kids snacks constantly spilled all over. So yes it's Monday. Just not a happy one thus far.


----------



## sycamore PE

I have flextime, so I'm never late. I get to work precisely when I intend to.


----------



## csb

I once, after wondering why my car smelled so awful, found that my husband had stashed a used diaper under one of the seats. He forgot it and it got shoved under. I call BS on those Febreeze commercials...if your car stinks, it stinks.


----------



## NJmike PE

Nice. I caught the mouse with a glue trap. Mickey was still alive and trying to free himself when I found him. That is until I flung the trap with him on it into the woods across from my house.


----------



## akwooly

Good morning, Monday.


----------



## knight1fox3

Morning post.


----------



## envirotex

Here comes the hotstepper


----------



## NJmike PE

Bathroom post


----------



## snickerd3

gee thanks for the info post


----------



## envirotex

post


----------



## blybrook PE

Remember to wash yer hands!!


----------



## NJmike PE

oops


----------



## akwooly

gross


----------



## sycamore PE

Pre-meeting post


----------



## snickerd3

waiting post


----------



## NJmike PE

so, in reading Dex's 6 phases of post exam, I am clearly in phase 5. This is taking way too damn long. :waitwall:


----------



## akwooly

snickerd3 said:


> waiting post


For I am a Gigantic DoucheBag


----------



## csb

envirotex said:


> Here comes the hotstepper




Turn it up


----------



## snickerd3

akwooly said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> waiting post
> 
> 
> 
> For I am a Gigantic DoucheBag
Click to expand...

early lunch

and the password reset email from our garbage company


----------



## sycamore PE

I got a cool shirt from work today because my boss's boss's boss's boss thinks we are the best HVAC engineering team in the world. I'm not sure about that, but I'll take a free shirt! Especially when it comes in women's sizes!


----------



## NJmike PE

csb said:


> envirotex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here comes the hotstepper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turn it up
Click to expand...

I'm the lyrical gangster


----------



## snickerd3

we have to buy our own work shirts if we want them


----------



## akwooly

sycamore PE said:


> I got a cool shirt from work today because my boss's boss's boss's boss thinks we are the best HVAC engineering team in the world. I'm not sure about that, but I'll take a free shirt! Especially when it comes in women's sizes!




what does the shirt say? No. 1 HVAC Engineering Team!


----------



## snickerd3

mr snick got two nike golf polos with the company logo on them this past summer from the sales manager. Talk about a shirt type that runs small...the size chart had mr snick order a shirt 2 sizes larger than normal and even then I can't dry them in the dryer or they will not fit.


----------



## knight1fox3

akwooly said:


> what does the shirt *FOX* say?


Fixt.


----------



## akwooly

I never get free stuff, ethics rules.


----------



## NJmike PE

lunch post


----------



## akwooly

NJmike said:


> lunch post


Little early to be going to lunch. I just clocked in.


----------



## snickerd3

akwooly said:


> I never get free stuff, ethics rules.


i can accept pens and little crap like that, but thats it


----------



## sycamore PE

akwooly said:


> sycamore PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got a cool shirt from work today because my boss's boss's boss's boss thinks we are the best HVAC engineering team in the world. I'm not sure about that, but I'll take a free shirt! Especially when it comes in women's sizes!
> 
> 
> 
> what does the shirt say? No. 1 HVAC Engineering Team!
Click to expand...

No, we're not quite that cocky. (Or ridiculous). It's got our meatball logo and it says Trane Engineering.
We pretty much assume that "Trane" and "bestest in the world" mean the same thing  .

Top! :bananalama:


----------



## NJmike PE

not top


----------



## csb

Ring ding ding ding ding ding


----------



## akwooly

Staff meeting. no donuts.


----------



## NJmike PE

akwooly said:


> Staff meeting. no donuts.


me no likey


----------



## sycamore PE

No donuts here, either.


----------



## NJmike PE

management is getting cheap


----------



## sycamore PE

Management never buys donuts here. Just random people with birthdays.


----------



## NJmike PE

afternoon post


----------



## blybrook PE

Another


----------



## knight1fox3

No donuts! Better health for everyone!

I usually bring in a veggie/fruit platter for special occasions.


----------



## NJmike PE

I hate slow days.


----------



## akwooly

knight1fox3 said:


> No donuts! Better health for everyone!
> 
> I usually bring in a veggie/fruit platter for special occasions.




A nice fruit tray for the meeting would be nice.


----------



## sycamore PE

knight1fox3 said:


> No donuts! Better health for everyone!
> 
> I usually bring in a veggie/fruit platter for special occasions.


Honestly, that sounds pretty good.


----------



## csb

Fruit


----------



## NJmike PE

another one


----------



## akwooly

mmmm, meatball logo


----------



## NJmike PE

bacon


----------



## akwooly

There is a creepy silence when the air handler shuts off.


----------



## NJmike PE

I love scotch. Scotchy, scotch, scotch. Here it goes down, down into my belly...


----------



## akwooly

three fingers scotch, please


----------



## NJmike PE

And I'm Ron Burgundy. Go [email protected]#$ yourself, San Diego.


----------



## akwooly

NJ you drinking scotch already? It's not even lunch yet!


----------



## NJmike PE

damn you west coasters and your wrong clocks. It's already beer o'clock here.


----------



## akwooly

it could be beer thirty here, but I like having a job.


----------



## NJmike PE

flasks make it easier.


----------



## akwooly

^^nice


----------



## NJmike PE

no desire to work today


----------



## akwooly

waiting on others...if they get back to me at the same time, I will be swamped.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

sycamore PE said:


> I have flextime, so I'm never late. I get to work precisely when I intend to.


+1. It's nice


----------



## csb

They will ALWAYS respond at the same time!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

63 more posts before I turn this into a 15k...


----------



## NJmike PE

csb said:


> They will ALWAYS respond at the same time!


it is uncanny how often that happens


----------



## blybrook PE

Theres beer in the office fridge, who needs a flask?


----------



## NJmike PE

afternoon coffee post


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

staying home with a sick kiddo...


----------



## NJmike PE

Dexman PE said:


> staying home with a sick kiddo...


never fun. good luck with that.


----------



## blybrook PE

Dexman PE said:


> 63 more posts before I turn this into a 15k...


You really haven't spammed this time around, kinda surprising actually


----------



## sycamore PE

blybrook PE said:


> Theres beer in the office fridge, who needs a flask?


For reals? We get fired for alcohol at work. Guess that comes with working for a large corporation with lots of HR policies.


----------



## akwooly

sycamore PE said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Theres beer in the office fridge, who needs a flask?
> 
> 
> 
> For reals? We get fired for alcohol at work. Guess that comes with working for a large corporation with lots of HR policies.
Click to expand...

Same with working for the Govt.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

blybrook PE said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 63 more posts before I turn this into a 15k...
> 
> 
> 
> You really haven't spammed this time around, kinda surprising actually
Click to expand...

been busy this time, plus I'm not as worried about boosting my post count


----------



## knight1fox3

sycamore PE said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Theres beer in the office fridge, who needs a flask?
> 
> 
> 
> For reals? We get fired for alcohol at work. Guess that comes with working for a large corporation with lots of HR policies.
Click to expand...

Ya once you go small consulting firm, HR is more of a guideline rather than a rule. At LadyFox's firm, they have a liquor cabinet with really expensive scotch. They'll celebrate every so often when landing a nice size order and the like. :drunk:


----------



## akwooly

almost lunch!


----------



## sycamore PE

knight1fox3 said:


> sycamore PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Theres beer in the office fridge, who needs a flask?
> 
> 
> 
> For reals? We get fired for alcohol at work. Guess that comes with working for a large corporation with lots of HR policies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya once you go small consulting firm, HR is more of a guideline rather than a rule. At LadyFox's firm, they have a liquor cabinet with really expensive scotch. They'll celebrate every so often when landing a nice size order and the like. :drunk:
Click to expand...

I think it's funny how much the culture has changed. We're not supposed to even come to work with a detectable amount of alcohol in our systems. But the old-timers talk about 3-martini-lunches, going drinking at lunchtime during Oktoberfest, and managers with bottles in their offices.


----------



## akwooly

sycamore PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sycamore PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Theres beer in the office fridge, who needs a flask?
> 
> 
> 
> For reals? We get fired for alcohol at work. Guess that comes with working for a large corporation with lots of HR policies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya once you go small consulting firm, HR is more of a guideline rather than a rule. At LadyFox's firm, they have a liquor cabinet with really expensive scotch. They'll celebrate every so often when landing a nice size order and the like. :drunk:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think it's funny how much the culture has changed. We're not supposed to even come to work with a detectable amount of alcohol in our systems. But the old-timers talk about 3-martini-lunches, going drinking at lunchtime during Oktoberfest, and managers with bottles in their offices.
Click to expand...

Ah, the good ol' days.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I wouldnt consider last week as "the good old days"...


----------



## csb

I think some managers would be better with a little booze in their systems.


----------



## NJmike PE

going home post


----------



## blybrook PE

sycamore PE said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Theres beer in the office fridge, who needs a flask?
> 
> 
> 
> For reals? We get fired for alcohol at work. Guess that comes with working for a large corporation with lots of HR policies.
Click to expand...

Looking at lunch, there is moose head lager, heineken and a bottle of white wine.

As long as we don't get sloshed everyday, its up for grabs. Most everyone lives within a reasonable walking distance or can catch a cab easily enuf...


----------



## csb

Ah, so you manage it by keeping it stocked with last choice beverages.


----------



## NJmike PE

Top


----------



## blybrook PE

csb said:


> Ah, so you manage it by keeping it stocked with last choice beverages.


I don't do the stocking, so i don't really have a say. The one who stocks it gets their preferred beverage...


----------



## akwooly

csb said:


> Ah, so you manage it by keeping it stocked with last choice beverages.




What wrong with Moosehead? Stuff is awesome.


----------



## sycamore PE

Nearing go home time


----------



## akwooly

blybrook PE said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, so you manage it by keeping it stocked with last choice beverages.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't do the stocking, so i don't really have a say. The one who stocks it gets their preferred beverage...
Click to expand...

you should stock it with Milwaukee's Best or Stroh's


----------



## Sapper PE LS

What is bourbon and apple juice called? Give up? Daddy's babysitting and out of coke.


----------



## blybrook PE

I've thought of throwing in a 6 pack of PBR just to see how long it lasts before someone takes it


----------



## akwooly

I would because it's free.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Just checking in


----------



## blybrook PE

BACON!!!

And watching a moose cruise around on Tudor road, messing with traffic...


----------



## NJmike PE

Leftover ribs for dinner. Me likey


----------



## akwooly

I am getting hangry.


----------



## blybrook PE

Stir-fry tonight!


----------



## akwooly

Package of ,moose burger defrosted, not sure what to do.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Cook it and eat it


----------



## akwooly

that is about as far as i got with my idea.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Grilled meatloaf. With bacon


----------



## NJmike PE

Dexman PE said:


> Grilled meatloaf. With bacon


That was lunch


----------



## blybrook PE

Moose burger good....


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I dont believe Ive had moose burger...


----------



## sycamore PE

I had tortellini with some sage walnut sauce for dinner. Sounds more complex than it is; takes about 20 minutes to make.


----------



## blybrook PE

Now I want a buffalo &amp; moose burger... Arg, oh well...


----------



## akwooly

I want buffalo.


----------



## NJmike PE

Buffalo meat is good.


----------



## blybrook PE

Next time I'm in Delta, I'm gonna see if Delta Meat has any. Better pricing than Freddies


----------



## akwooly

Buffalo is one of my favorites, musk ox is really good.


----------



## blybrook PE

Now I'm ready to go home and get looking for some game meat


----------



## akwooly

Delta meats doesn't deliver to ANC?


----------



## blybrook PE

Not that I'm aware of. Good thing too, there would be too much demand.

Might check out Indian Meat Processing the next time I'm down that way to see just what they offer.


----------



## sycamore PE

Llama


----------



## blybrook PE

:bananalama:


----------



## NJmike PE

One more to keep it going


----------



## akwooly

Lamas

It takes too long for my sausage they don't need all of ANC processing their meat there. Although I do know a few that make the drive from ANC to have them process their game.


----------



## sycamore PE

Dag nab it! I'm coming down with a cold.


----------



## NJmike PE

Feel better


----------



## akwooly

Momma wooly made some stew (tomatoes&amp;greenbeans) with the moose and baked Sweet potatoes. And a side of spruce hen.


----------



## NJmike PE

Bed time post. Don't stay up too late West coasters.


----------



## envirotex

working post


----------



## akwooly

Good night NJ and other east coasters.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Finally getting to bed. So ready to sleep till 4:30 AM, yay! That's sarcasm, for those of you who can't see my face.


----------



## akwooly

Bedtime post.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Been up for a while already post.


----------



## NJmike PE

Same here


----------



## snickerd3

tired post...got home at 12:30 this morning and up at 6.


----------



## NJmike PE

work post


----------



## snickerd3

the i don't know why i am work this morning post.


----------



## akwooly

Morning post.


----------



## snickerd3

need caffienne!!!!


----------



## akwooly

Me toooo!


----------



## Capt Worley PE

I bet this thread will be done soon...


----------



## NJmike PE

top

:bananalama:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Post


----------



## envirotex

tuesday is a day.


----------



## snickerd3

no attention span today


----------



## NJmike PE

40 minutes till lunch post


----------



## akwooly

envirotex said:


> tuesday is a day.




that follows Monday.


----------



## snickerd3

don't forget about saturday!


----------



## NJmike PE

40 minutes till lunch post

^

12


----------



## Capt Worley PE

food


----------



## snickerd3

so wanting to go home


----------



## NJmike PE

meat loaf leftovers


----------



## snickerd3

yummy


----------



## akwooly

coffee post.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

post


----------



## NJmike PE

now that lunch is over, back to work.


----------



## akwooly

need to clean my desk


----------



## blybrook PE

Saw a llama license plate today while driving to work... Said "mylama"

:bananalama:


----------



## akwooly

mylama. I guess it is better than the TWILIT plate I saw on a benz driven by some 40something lady.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Twilight bitches scare me.


----------



## knight1fox3

Ugh tired. Was up until 1am working on homework and my term project. Up at 5 bright dark and early!


----------



## sycamore PE

Busy work day. Marketing guy called me during lunch and now I have a meeting.


----------



## blybrook PE

I've seen the twilight plate a few times. She's odd


----------



## knight1fox3

akwooly said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> csb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, so you manage it by keeping it stocked with last choice beverages.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't do the stocking, so i don't really have a say. The one who stocks it gets their preferred beverage...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you should stock it with Milwaukee's Best
Click to expand...




blybrook PE said:


> I've thought of throwing in a 6 pack of PBR just to see how long it lasts before someone takes it


HEY THAT'S GOOD STUFF!


----------



## NJmike PE

post


----------



## envirotex

akwooly said:


> need to clean my desk


did that last month...my whole office, in fact. I got flooded, so it wasn't by choice, but it is nice now.


----------



## NJmike PE

afternoon coffee post


----------



## knight1fox3

Afternoon tea post


----------



## Capt Worley PE

knight1fox3 said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> csb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, so you manage it by keeping it stocked with last choice beverages.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't do the stocking, so i don't really have a say. The one who stocks it gets their preferred beverage...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you should stock it with Milwaukee's Best
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've thought of throwing in a 6 pack of PBR just to see how long it lasts before someone takes it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HEY THAT'S GOOD STUFF!
Click to expand...

Damn right!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Mmmmm beer....


----------



## akwooly

Save the Ales!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I think hops are the most disgusting part of beer. More hops = more likely to be poured down the drain in Dex's house...


----------



## akwooly

I love hoppiness. otherwise i might as well be drinking water. Actually that's not true, if i want to go fishing all day or watch football all day Miller High Life is just fine.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Craft beer philosophy: if hops are good, LOTS of hops must be better.

No. more is not better. More is bitter. If I wanted bitter, I'd suck on a lemon.


----------



## akwooly

There if definitely a point when its too much.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

44 posts from turning this into a 15k...


----------



## NJmike PE

post


----------



## envirotex

hmmm


----------



## NJmike PE

beer good


----------



## Road Guy

normally at 3 I sneak out and get either a slushie or a cofee? cant decide which to get today?


----------



## NJmike PE

ice coffee


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Frappachino


----------



## knight1fox3

IPAs are "hoppy" aren't they?


----------



## Road Guy

went with the coffee, not sure what happend, but starbucks was out of regular coffee! got something called a pour over, for free..

there is a lot of boulder city jail bait in the starbucks right around the time High School gets out. I feel like bugger from Revenge of the NErds sometimes!

the 7-eleven just has bums so I normally select the coffee shop..


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

knight1fox3 said:


> IPAs are "hoppy" aren't they?


I really don't like IPA's...


----------



## akwooly

IPAs are typically hoppy.


----------



## blybrook PE

7-11 slushy is where its at


----------



## akwooly

whenever i want a slushy the dang machine is always broken. same with the soft serve ice cream at mcdonalds.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

time for a nap


----------



## blybrook PE

Nope, ya need to spam..,


----------



## akwooly

needed mid afternoon coffee today.

Assist....


----------



## snickerd3

Dexman PE said:


> time for a nap


i left after lunch and went home and took a nap


----------



## akwooly

snickerd3 said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> time for a nap
> 
> 
> 
> i left after lunch and went home and took a nap
Click to expand...



I drank coffee instead.


----------



## blybrook PE

And BACON


----------



## NJmike PE

Preggers is sending me to dunkin donuts to get her a salty caramel hot chocolate thing.


----------



## akwooly

when my wife was prego she had a serious sweet tooth. I kept getting sent out for chocolate milk (full fat, YUM) and Lindt chocolate truffles.


----------



## blybrook PE

Spam


----------



## akwooly

MOAR spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Just saw the NASA rocket liftoff in VA from NJ


----------



## akwooly

^^Sweet.

Heading home post.


----------



## blybrook PE

Waiting fer revit to refresh post


----------



## NJmike PE

Watching NCIS post


----------



## akwooly

Dinner makin' post


----------



## NJmike PE

Posting post


----------



## knight1fox3

Dexman PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> IPAs are "hoppy" aren't they?
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't like IPA's...
Click to expand...

Nor do I. Just confirming that more hops is in fact not better.

More homework post.


----------



## NJmike PE

Homework sucks post


----------



## sycamore PE

Late night conference calls kinda suck sometimes, too. But they kinda rock from a flextime perspective. I'm conflicted.


----------



## NJmike PE

Flex it up. Friday becomes a day off


----------



## sycamore PE

NJmike said:


> Flex it up. Friday becomes a day off


Haha, unfortunately, I don't have THAT much flexibility. I've gotta show up between say 9 and 3 every day.


----------



## NJmike PE

It was be nice but I understand.


----------



## sycamore PE

I want hot cocoa with Baileys. But the doctor says Baileys is bad for the baby, so I guess I'll have to settle for plain hot cocoa.


----------



## NJmike PE

My wife has foregone on all alcohol since April. She's a saint. I would have killed someone by now.


----------



## sycamore PE

My husband offered me a sip of his stout today. I don't even like stouts, so I turned down his offer. If it were a porter, I would have totally snuck a sip.


----------



## akwooly

knight1fox3 said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> IPAs are "hoppy" aren't they?
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't like IPA's...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nor do I. Just confirming that more hops is in fact not better.
> More homework post.
Click to expand...

Hops are good. Ales are good. Double ipa at 9% is good.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Angry Orchard ciders are good too.


----------



## NJmike PE

Dexman PE said:


> Angry Orchard ciders are good too.


Yes. I have been drinking this a lot lately. Not much alcohol in it but still good.


----------



## akwooly

akwooly said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> IPAs are "hoppy" aren't they?
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't like IPA's...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nor do I. Just confirming that more hops is in fact not better.
> More homework post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hops are good. Ales are good. Double ipa at 9% is good.
Click to expand...

I'll take six schlitzes.. Or whatever's free.


----------



## NJmike PE

Violet! You're turning violet, Violet!


----------



## envirotex

simulations


----------



## akwooly

What u simulating?


----------



## blybrook PE

Bacon and :bananalama: post


----------



## envirotex

simulating stuff


----------



## akwooly

Oh, sim city


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning perc test for septic system post.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

drat...


----------



## snickerd3

morning


----------



## Capt Worley PE

wood


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Morning


----------



## Flyer_PE

New discovery:

1. If you let the aircraft sit for an extended time (9 weeks) without moving it, the tires get flat spots.

2. It takes 7 or 8 landings to get rid of the thumpa-thumpa-thumpa from the flat-spotted tires.


----------



## knight1fox3

Plyometrics at 5:30am this morning post.....


----------



## NJmike PE

Plyo is an intense workout. I always liked the core training workout best


----------



## sycamore PE

At work post


----------



## akwooly

It's -32F at my house this morning.


----------



## blybrook PE

Flyer_PE said:


> New discovery:
> 
> 1. If you let the aircraft sit for an extended time (9 weeks) without moving it, the tires get flat spots.
> 
> 2. It takes 7 or 8 landings to get rid of the thumpa-thumpa-thumpa from the flat-spotted tires.


Similar things happen to all tires that sit out overnight at -35 or colder. Usually takes a few miles to get them round again.

Just another reason that Fairbanks is aka Squarebanks.


----------



## NJmike PE

akwooly said:


> It's -32F at my house this morning.


that is a little cold.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Flyer_PE said:


> New discovery:
> 
> 1. If you let the aircraft sit for an extended time (9 weeks) without moving it, the tires get flat spots.
> 
> 2. It takes 7 or 8 landings to get rid of the thumpa-thumpa-thumpa from the flat-spotted tires.


They make these special parking blocks that prevent flat-spotting. Several of the Camaro guys have them because they park their cars for the winter...


----------



## Flyer_PE

^I may have to look into that if it ever looks like it will be parked for that long again. The fact that these are bias ply tires doesn't help any.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

^^^

http://www.raceramps.com/flatstoppers.aspx


----------



## snickerd3

really don't want to work today


----------



## NJmike PE

back in the warm confines of my cube.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Sitting by the warm glow of my dual monitors...

*setup*


----------



## NJmike PE

^thanks Dex

top

:bananalama:


----------



## blybrook PE

And another as this day gets started


----------



## NJmike PE

I have decided that garlic seasoning goes good with anything


----------



## akwooly

lamas


----------



## snickerd3

maybe except cereal


----------



## NJmike PE

ok. maybe cereal


----------



## akwooly

have you tried it? maybe it does go.


----------



## NJmike PE

only on hot cereal.


----------



## snickerd3

garlic flavored lucky charms...yummy


----------



## akwooly

savory and sweet. best of both worlds.


----------



## NJmike PE

I suppose it wouldn't go very well with Count Chocula, him being a vampire and all....


----------



## blybrook PE

:bananalama:

Let the games begin


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I don't believe I've had garlic bacon. Not saying it would be good or bad, just not something I'll go searching for.


----------



## blybrook PE

NJmike

1869

blybrook PE

1178

akwooly

1064

Sapper

644

maryannette

590

Dexman PE

587

sycamore PE

584

knight1fox3

484

engineergurl

482

envirotex

299

csb

148

snickerd3

109

Sapper.

72

Flyer_PE

40

Dark Knight

38

cement

38

Capt Worley PE

31

Master slacker

27

Road Guy

25

Dleg

24

wilheldp_PE

20

TouchDown

19

NinjaPanther

17

SCarolinaNiki PE

17

baconbot

13

spambot

9

Supe

8

VTEnviro

7

Jabert

5

mudpuppy

3

ChemENewbie

2

Ship Wreck

2

Florida Tom

2

danadiva81

1

testee

1

YMZ PE

1

FLBuff PE

1

frazil

1

goodal

1


----------



## NJmike PE

worth a try. sprinkle a little garlic powder over the bacon as it cooks.


----------



## blybrook PE

Think i'm gonna try garlic bacon this weekend


----------



## NJmike PE

me too


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Which type of bacon would you start with? Peppered, thick cut, hickory smoked, applewood smoked, other?

Another good recipie would be to start with plain salt-cured bacon and do a dry-rub consisting of brown sugar and cayanne pepper before frying...


----------



## NJmike PE

me personally, I would go with the thick cut, but I usually prefer it above the others, but a dry-rub sounds good too.


----------



## sycamore PE

I just need 4 more posts to pull ahead of Dex in this 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

and now it's 3


----------



## snickerd3

hungary


----------



## akwooly

solid third place


----------



## snickerd3

cold in the offic again today


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

sycamore PE said:


> I just need 4 more posts to pull ahead of Dex in this 10k


meh.


----------



## NJmike PE

need to spam to get into the 10k ranks like some of you guys


----------



## snickerd3

sinus pressure starting again...damn storm approaching


----------



## akwooly

you can predict the weather with your nose?


----------



## NJmike PE

it's like a trick knee


----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike said:


> Plyo is an intense workout. I always liked the core training workout best


You mean Core Synergistics? Yes that one is killer too. Love it.

On the to-do list this weekend, span ahead of Syc.


----------



## snickerd3

akwooly said:


> you can predict the weather with your nose?


not my nose but my sinuses yes...with some accuracy. Can't tell you what's coming but that some sort of weather change is coming. not something I would wish on my worst enemies though. It hurts a lot and I just finally am getting over a sinus infection


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> NJmike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plyo is an intense workout. I always liked the core training workout best
> 
> 
> 
> You mean Core Synergistics? Yes that one is killer too. Love it.
Click to expand...

Yes. that one is a great workout. I tried insanity, but my knees wouldn't keep up. considering getting t25. been told its good


----------



## blybrook PE

Bacon spam


----------



## NJmike PE

garlic bacon spam


----------



## akwooly

snickerd3 said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> you can predict the weather with your nose?
> 
> 
> 
> not my nose but my sinuses yes...with some accuracy. Can't tell you what's coming but that some sort of weather change is coming. not something I would wish on my worst enemies though. It hurts a lot and I just finally am getting over a sinus infection
Click to expand...



after my knee surgery i could tell when systems(high&amp;Low) were moving through. good thing after about six months the PT broke up some scar tissue and it went away.


----------



## NinjaPanther

Dang, son! 8450 posts!


----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plyo is an intense workout. I always liked the core training workout best
> 
> 
> 
> You mean Core Synergistics? Yes that one is killer too. Love it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. that one is a great workout. I tried insanity, but my knees wouldn't keep up. considering getting t25. been told its good
Click to expand...

Agreed. Insanity is just that. I wasn't a fan. I much rather prefer P90x because I like the warm-ups and cool-downs and the short breaks in between. Plus I just like the all-around comprehensive work-out it gives. I went through the whole 90 days and now just do a modified maintenance routine that involves only 45 min. workouts plus my own ab workout. That fits in really nice in the mornings and then I'm free able to do homework in the evenings.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I keep trying to get into the P90x routines, but I just can't seem to manage the 1hr+ workouts everyday and end up stopping after a few weeks.

I love the workouts, but I love my sleep in the AM more and my evenings never seem to have the available time...


----------



## akwooly

i would never have any motivation to work out at home. but i will drive my self to a gym to work out.


----------



## sycamore PE

Seems like once I get an exercise routine going, something changes and throws off my routine.


----------



## NJmike PE

I have found that I have an hour opening every day in the evening between getting home from work and my wife getting home with the kids. Of course that will all end once #3 arrives. wifey isn't going back to work.


----------



## blybrook PE

Spamming


----------



## NJmike PE

there will always be time to spam though


----------



## Jdsmith PE

All right I'm in... FNG and all.


----------



## akwooly

sweet FNG. welcome aboard.


----------



## sycamore PE

Went on a lunch date with the husband. Buffet. Mmmmm.


----------



## Jdsmith PE

Thanks. First of all I'd like to thank all of my family and friends, whom without, I would have never made it... Oh, and my dog... and my second grade science teacher.


----------



## sycamore PE

Hmmm, I don't trust anyone w/o a profile pic.


----------



## NJmike PE

he could be a narc


----------



## knight1fox3

Dexman PE said:


> I keep trying to get into the P90x routines, but I just can't seem to manage the 1hr+ workouts everyday and end up stopping after a few weeks.
> 
> I love the workouts, but I love my sleep in the AM more and my evenings never seem to have the available time...


Have you tried just doing 30 or 45 min. instead? The 1hr+ is fine for the actual program, but after that it just gets too long.



akwooly said:


> i would never have any motivation to work out at home. but i will drive my self to a gym to work out.


I was the exact opposite. Did not have enough time to devote to getting to the gym, the actual workout, shower, then return home. That was taking much too long to the point where I was skipping quite a few days. P90x I can do in my basement with my free weights and power gym. No driving anywhere and I can use my own shower.


----------



## Jdsmith PE

Syc, I'm not sure I trust people with Husbands named Buffet.


----------



## snickerd3

sycamore PE said:


> Went on a lunch date with the husband. Buffet. Mmmmm.


not a buffet fan


----------



## knight1fox3

snickerd3 said:


> sycamore PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Went on a lunch date with the husband. Buffet. Mmmmm.
> 
> 
> 
> not a buffet fan
Click to expand...

This. Leads to over/bad eating IMO.


----------



## akwooly

NJmike said:


> he could be a narc




From NCEES sent to make sure no one leaked test info.


----------



## snickerd3

knight1fox3 said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sycamore PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Went on a lunch date with the husband. Buffet. Mmmmm.
> 
> 
> 
> not a buffet fan
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This. Leads to over/bad eating IMO.
Click to expand...

i just don't eat enough from them to make it worth the cost, but more of the Perfect environment for germs and spread of super nastiness...so I tend to avoid


----------



## Jdsmith PE

Secret Agent man...


----------



## akwooly

snickerd3 said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sycamore PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Went on a lunch date with the husband. Buffet. Mmmmm.
> 
> 
> 
> not a buffet fan
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This. Leads to over/bad eating IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i just don't eat enough from them to make it worth the cost, but more of the Perfect environment for germs and spread of super nastiness...so I tend to avoid
Click to expand...



I love buffets and can do some serious damage. I have an iron gut. i just don't make it a habit of going a lot.


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I keep trying to get into the P90x routines, but I just can't seem to manage the 1hr+ workouts everyday and end up stopping after a few weeks.
> 
> I love the workouts, but I love my sleep in the AM more and my evenings never seem to have the available time...
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried just doing 30 or 45 min. instead? The 1hr+ is fine for the actual program, but after that it just gets too long.
> 
> 
> 
> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> i would never have any motivation to work out at home. but i will drive my self to a gym to work out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was the exact opposite. Did not have enough time to devote to getting to the gym, the actual workout, shower, then return home. That was taking much too long to the point where I was skipping quite a few days. P90x I can do in my basement with my free weights and power gym. No driving anywhere and I can use my own shower.
Click to expand...

same here. I would usually skip the warm ups and cool downs. The warm ups because I would do the work outs in the afternoon and not the morning so I justified it by saying that I was already stretched out. that alone saved 20 minutes.I would also work at a little faster pace and skip some breaks so in all it would take me about 50 minutes.

The tough part now will be to find a new available time to get in the work out. kids take out too much time. they need to be self-sufficient from the start


----------



## akwooly

The gym i go to is 5 minutes from my office. It is a CrossFit gym so the workouts are designed to warm up, do the WOD and cool down within one hour. I have an hour and a half lunch, with a quick shower after the workout i have about 10 mins to eat at my desk.. with three kids this is the only way it works for me.


----------



## Jdsmith PE

That should be little better Sycamore.


----------



## snickerd3

pre meeting post


----------



## knight1fox3

Again....kids sound hard....LOL


----------



## Jdsmith PE

> pre-meeting post




post pre meeting post


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

The last memerable Buffet I went to was at Excalibur in Vegas. Let's just say it did not end well for the toilet...


----------



## akwooly

must find buffet for lunch today.


----------



## NJmike PE

just another "architects are useless" post

asked them to scale something off of their plans and they couldn't even do that without screwing up. they scaled it off the wrong plan.


----------



## akwooly

they make things pretty


----------



## NJmike PE

they should stick to picking paint colors


----------



## Jdsmith PE

and noses.


----------



## blybrook PE

akwooly said:


> must find buffet for lunch today.


The only one up there as a advertised buffet is at the Mayflower and it isn't all that special.


----------



## akwooly

way back when i was working on a hospital project we kept submitting these colored CMUs. they kept getting rejected because it wasn't white enough. and they couldn't get any whiter without painting them but the architects didn't want them painted.


----------



## Jdsmith PE

...Bleach?


----------



## NJmike PE

architect = useless


----------



## NinjaPanther

spam a lam a ding dong


----------



## blybrook PE

Dexman PE said:


> The last memerable Buffet I went to was at Excalibur in Vegas. Let's just say it did not end well for the toilet...


Rio was better...


----------



## akwooly

blybrook PE said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> must find buffet for lunch today.
> 
> 
> 
> The only one up there as a advertised buffet is at the Mayflower and it isn't all that special.
Click to expand...

ugh, or Geraldos. and Geraldos the only thing good is the meatballs. I am not paying $13 for Ceasar salad and meatballs



jdsmith6 said:


> ...Bleach?


I forgot how they got it white but I think it was more along the lines of the architect being in bed with one of the block companies. The last supplier we used got approved and his block was no whiter than the others that where submitted.


----------



## Jdsmith PE

Sounds like a setup...


----------



## akwooly

blybrook PE said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> The last memerable Buffet I went to was at Excalibur in Vegas. Let's just say it did not end well for the toilet...
> 
> 
> 
> Rio was better...
Click to expand...

Have you tried the one at the Bellagio?


----------



## blybrook PE

akwooly said:


> ugh, or Geraldos. and Geraldos the only thing good is the meatballs. I am not paying $13 for Ceasar salad and meatballs


Thats why I didn't mention it. Been there a few times, but other than the salad and meatballs, it wasn't worth it. Used to walk there for linch from time to time.

Their pizza is pretty good though. And I didn't mention pizza sluts buffet cause its just a sham and not worth trying to go unless u want one choice of cold pizza or the rush to get something fresh.


----------



## Jdsmith PE

A Senior Project Manager had been retired three months before he visited his old workplace. He wandered into one office and found a draftsman laboring earnestly. He hardly looked up the whole time he chatted with the retiree. Sensing that he was interrupting an important project, the engineer was about to excuse himself when the draftsman threw down his instruments and sat back. "For Pete's sake," he said, "it's just dawned on me that I no longer have to look busy when you appear."


----------



## envirotex

can i go home now?


----------



## Jdsmith PE

Yes, you have my permission.


----------



## Weavs33

oh man, i didnt realize we started a new one, been to busy with work and vacations..... mainly vacations


----------



## knight1fox3

^ welcome to the final 1466 posts. LOL


----------



## NJmike PE

spam, spam and moar spam


----------



## NJmike PE

I need to get to 3k before results are posted


----------



## blybrook PE

Or until Dex decides to make it a 15k


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm game with that too. then I might make 4k.

btw, nice job on confusing that noob on the oct results thread.


----------



## Jdsmith PE

Heartless!


----------



## Weavs33

15k before PA results come out


----------



## NJmike PE

easily


----------



## Jdsmith PE

Challenge accepted :fencing:


----------



## blybrook PE

NJmike said:


> btw, nice job on confusing that noob on the oct results thread.


It was just the beginning...

:bananalama:


----------



## NJmike PE

post


----------



## akwooly

afternoon coffee post


----------



## Jdsmith PE

Why do they call us civil anyway?


----------



## blybrook PE

And another


----------



## blybrook PE

jdsmith6 said:


> Why do they call us civil anyway?


It's never been civil. Always been uncivil civil asaik...


----------



## akwooly

my buddy works for Wargaming America and gets to play video games all day. today he is playing Farming Simulator. says its epic with eye searing visuals, cutting edge sound and lots and lots of wheat.


----------



## knight1fox3

I've never met a "civil" engineer. Someone has that as their quote on this board I think.



akwooly said:


> my buddy works for Wargaming America and gets to play video games all day. today he is playing Farming Simulator. says its epic with eye searing visuals, cutting edge sound and lots and lots of wheat.


What a jerk! I mean, good for him.  
And the setup...


----------



## NJmike PE

Top


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## Jdsmith PE

As the saying goes..."its 5 o'clock somewhere" and that somwhere is here. See you bright and early 10K.


----------



## akwooly

what you dont spam at home? just on company time?


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam at work, on the toilet, in the car, at home. Spam everywhere


----------



## akwooly

Moar spama. no llama


----------



## blybrook PE

More spam, more :bananalama:


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## akwooly

ok now time to fight the plotter.


----------



## NJmike PE

Kick it


----------



## akwooly

about ready to give it the people's elbow


----------



## blybrook PE

Carry a big hammer with u when u go to threaten it. Machines tend to work better when threatened.

Works great in HD, the register starts acting up, I state that I'm going to get a sledge and it'll start working again like a miracle.


----------



## akwooly

I gave up and made the drafter wrestle with the plotter.


----------



## blybrook PE

Just heard that the current release of winamp will be the last available. They are removing all downloadable versions as of Dec. 20th.

So much for the lifetime license I purchased in college!


----------



## NJmike PE

Spammage


----------



## akwooly

spamrage


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon


----------



## blybrook PE

Hookers and blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon


----------



## blybrook PE

Spammage


----------



## Sapper PE LS

God the last time I used Winamp was in college


----------



## blybrook PE

I still use it as my primary cd to mp3 converter. Haven't bothered to find another, now I'll have to go look for one. I've been playing with media monkey for ipod syncing, so have to check it out more.

I really dislike itunes...


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

iTunes bites


----------



## akwooly

I have been a slave to iTunes.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I too a slave, but they still bite


----------



## envirotex

met this kid macallan at my house after work...barely 18.


----------



## sycamore PE

akwooly said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sycamore PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Went on a lunch date with the husband. Buffet. Mmmmm.
> 
> 
> 
> not a buffet fan
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This. Leads to over/bad eating IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i just don't eat enough from them to make it worth the cost, but more of the Perfect environment for germs and spread of super nastiness...so I tend to avoid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love buffets and can do some serious damage. I have an iron gut. i just don't make it a habit of going a lot.
Click to expand...

I should have mentioned that it's an Indian place, so the food is quasi-healthy. And I'm not a bad over-eater. And it's not expensive.


----------



## envirotex

Hmmm. Lunch date. 45 minutes of free time with Mr. Tex. Not about food.


----------



## akwooly

Wish we had Indian food here. Have to go to ANC to get some.

Lunch dates with the mrs is always nice mainly because we rarely do it.


----------



## sycamore PE

We're so bad about getting a sitter, so we've found lunch dates to be a good alternative to real dates.


----------



## akwooly

Yeah, we are bad at that to. It's even harder with the little one now.


----------



## NJmike PE

Lol, what's a sitter. Mrs. NJ hates the idea. So I have never experienced a night out unless it's with the guys


----------



## akwooly

Catching up on dvr'd Homeland episodes.


----------



## NJmike PE

Need sleep


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Another day, Another Dollar


----------



## NJmike PE

Cha ching


----------



## snickerd3

always a nice sound


----------



## NJmike PE

sitting in my cube at work post.


----------



## snickerd3

me too


----------



## NJmike PE

I need a corner office with a view. I can't even see a window from my seat.


----------



## snickerd3

I can't either. people have stuff piled on their top shelves that make it impossible. It would be nice but the temperatures in those cubes with views is crazy. super cold in the winter and super hot in the summer from all the non-insulated glass.


----------



## csb

I've been sick. What did I miss?


----------



## NJmike PE

csb said:


> I've been sick. What did I miss?


about 3k in spam posts


----------



## akwooly

Breakfast post


----------



## Jdsmith PE

Good morning 10K.


----------



## akwooly

envirotex said:


> met this kid macallan at my house after work...barely 18.


I met johnnie yesterday. Actually we meet up quite often.


----------



## snickerd3

is it break time yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

not even close


----------



## Jdsmith PE

Depends.


----------



## NJmike PE

Sure. I mean you could be a government employee. Then you get breaks for your break times.


----------



## Road Guy

So who else is going to go and try to get this Xbox one tonight?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Bring this sucker home post


----------



## snickerd3

NJmike said:


> Sure. I mean you could be a government employee. Then you get breaks for your break times.


darn tootin


----------



## akwooly

snickerd3 said:


> NJmike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. I mean you could be a government employee. Then you get breaks for your break times.
> 
> 
> 
> darn tootin
Click to expand...

The one and only perk of being a govt employee.


----------



## sycamore PE

Couldn't find my nice suede boots this morning, so I'm wearing pleather hooker boots to work today. Sigh. . .


----------



## knight1fox3

Road Guy said:


> So who else is going to go and try to get this Xbox one tonight?


Not worth it. PC/laptop FTW!!! 



sycamore PE said:


> Couldn't find my nice suede boots this morning, so I'm wearing pleather hooker boots to work today. Sigh. . .


Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Jdsmith PE

Gotta love hookers'...

boots!


----------



## snickerd3

sycamore PE said:


> Couldn't find my nice suede boots this morning, so I'm wearing pleather hooker boots to work today. Sigh. . .


i had a pair like that. Not sure what happened to them.


----------



## blybrook PE

Hookers &amp; blow!


----------



## csb

There's no alcohol in our work fridge, but there's breaks for our breaks!


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers bacon blow


----------



## Capt Worley PE

bring it home.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

blybrook PE said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> The last memerable Buffet I went to was at Excalibur in Vegas. Let's just say it did not end well for the toilet...
> 
> 
> 
> Rio was better...
Click to expand...

Rio was much better


----------



## NJmike PE

almost lunch post


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

blybrook PE said:


> I still use it as my primary cd to mp3 converter. Haven't bothered to find another, now I'll have to go look for one. I've been playing with media monkey for ipod syncing, so have to check it out more.
> 
> I really dislike itunes...


Windows Media Player converts CD to mp3


----------



## akwooly

hooker boots and yoga pants


----------



## NJmike PE

both reasons for the existence of my kids


----------



## akwooly

no xbox one for me. we have an xbox 360 but my kids only use it for the kinect. All my games are on the ps3, but hardly play anymore now its main function is our amazon prime player.


----------



## csb

Mmm...World Buffet at the Rio...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Getting very close to turning this into a 15k...


----------



## NJmike PE

Dexman PE said:


> Getting very close to turning this into a 15k...


Do it!


----------



## akwooly

The intern has not gotten the hint, the first thing he should do when he gets in is make coffee. not log in to his computer, coffee first.


----------



## sycamore PE

I found my nice boots in a drawer at work! No more hooker boots! Mine are a relic from my pre-kid era when going to bars was higher on my priority list. Beer washes off of pleather very nicely.


----------



## blybrook PE

Dexman PE said:


> Windows Media Player converts CD to mp3


First thing I disable is windows media player. Never liked it and the last time i tried to convert using it left 90% of the songs screwed up; thats when I switched to winamp and haven't looked back.



Dexman PE said:


> Getting very close to turning this into a 15k...


Get it on! This thread could be dead by Thanksgiving otherwise!!!

:bananalama:


----------



## sycamore PE

Dexman PE said:


> Getting very close to turning this into a 15k...


Why not? Otherwise we'll have to start another 10k.


----------



## NJmike PE

one more to get Dex to go 15k on this thread


----------



## sycamore PE

Why 15k? Why not 20k?


----------



## akwooly

sycamore PE said:


> I found my nice boots in a drawer at work! No more hooker boots! Mine are a relic from my pre-kid era when going to bars was higher on my priority list. Beer washes off of pleather very nicely.




funny how priorities change. now on the rare occasion when my wife and I go out its to a nice restaurant. not the same bars or clubs we hit when we were in our twenty's. a friend of ours had kids really young now her kids are almost out of high school she got divorced and is now hitting up the bar scene. she blames her kids for missing out on fun in her 20s.


----------



## NJmike PE

has a 20k ever been completed?


----------



## NJmike PE

that's always good. blame your kid for things


----------



## akwooly

NJmike said:


> that's always good. blame your kid for things




frustrates me to no end. its not her kids fault she got knocked up at 17. This is also what scares the crap out of me as a father of girls.


----------



## sycamore PE

akwooly said:


> sycamore PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found my nice boots in a drawer at work! No more hooker boots! Mine are a relic from my pre-kid era when going to bars was higher on my priority list. Beer washes off of pleather very nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> funny how priorities change. now on the rare occasion when my wife and I go out its to a nice restaurant. not the same bars or clubs we hit when we were in our twenty's. a friend of ours had kids really young now her kids are almost out of high school she got divorced and is now hitting up the bar scene. she blames her kids for missing out on fun in her 20s.
Click to expand...

I find kids to be more fun than bars. I have some great memories of fun times pre-kids, especially from college, but there's no way that beats playing hide-and-seek with a toddler.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

sycamore PE said:


> Why 15k? Why not 20k?


Because it's to celebrate the fact that I'm going to hit 15k myself...


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

It's 5:00 somewhere


----------



## akwooly

sycamore PE said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sycamore PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found my nice boots in a drawer at work! No more hooker boots! Mine are a relic from my pre-kid era when going to bars was higher on my priority list. Beer washes off of pleather very nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> funny how priorities change. now on the rare occasion when my wife and I go out its to a nice restaurant. not the same bars or clubs we hit when we were in our twenty's. a friend of ours had kids really young now her kids are almost out of high school she got divorced and is now hitting up the bar scene. she blames her kids for missing out on fun in her 20s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I find kids to be more fun than bars. I have some great memories of fun times pre-kids, especially from college, but there's no way that beats playing hide-and-seek with a toddler.
Click to expand...

Totally agree.


----------



## envirotex

Dexman PE said:


> sycamore PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why 15k? Why not 20k?
> 
> 
> 
> Because it's to celebrate the fact that I'm going to hit 15k myself...
Click to expand...

Would this be the first time?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

envirotex said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sycamore PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why 15k? Why not 20k?
> 
> 
> 
> Because it's to celebrate the fact that I'm going to hit 15k myself...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would this be the first time?
Click to expand...

I only had ~5k before getting deleted...


----------



## envirotex

Hmmm. OK.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

porcupine


----------



## envirotex

didn't know we had lot's of porcupines around here until a neighbor posted a pic of his dogs noses covered in quills.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Another one closer


----------



## NinjaPanther

This thread is meaningless.

Life is meaningless.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

porcupine


----------



## NJmike PE

NinjaPanther said:


> This thread is meaningless.
> 
> Life is meaningless.


:banhim:


----------



## akwooly

NinjaPanther


----------



## NinjaPanther

akwooly said:


> NinjaPanther




...is awesome!


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Oh, look. The blasphemer is back.


----------



## Jdsmith PE

Capt Worley PE said:


> porcupine




Gotta love a good head.


----------



## NJmike PE

:behead: &lt; ninja panther


----------



## akwooly

NinjaPanther


----------



## NJmike PE

top

:bananalama:


----------



## akwooly

No llama


----------



## NJmike PE

:bananalama: :bananalama: :bananalama: :bananalama:


----------



## Jdsmith PE

:juggle:


----------



## akwooly

the only lamas


----------



## Jdsmith PE

Can we get some better pictures posted?


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

:bananalama:


----------



## Jdsmith PE

Much better!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

NJ, for some reason I'm never allowed to download your attached photos...


----------



## NJmike PE

really? that's strange.... I use the full editor link below and just upload the photos.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

If the pics are already online, you only have to right click on the image, click copy then paste into the text box...


----------



## blybrook PE

And another to help the count


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Only 8 to go...


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE

Better?


----------



## blybrook PE

Bacon cake, yumm


----------



## NJmike PE

sweet, it worked. Honestly, up to this point, I was only able to post pics as I was earlier.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Very nice.

7


----------



## Jdsmith PE

still going.


----------



## NJmike PE

and going...


----------



## snickerd3

i hate full body shivers


----------



## Jdsmith PE

me too.


----------



## NJmike PE

detoxing?


----------



## snickerd3

nope...just something that happens to me for as long as I remember. they are basically Essential (familial) tremors...they run in my family


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

4 left


----------



## csb

Back in my day, we had to post about ACTUAL things to get our post count up...


----------



## snickerd3

^ tru dat


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

csb said:


> Back in my day, we had to post about ACTUAL things to get our post count up...


Hookers, bacon, and blow are actual things.

as are :bananalama:


----------



## akwooly

This is an actual thing.


----------



## knight1fox3

sycamore PE said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Getting very close to turning this into a 15k...
> 
> 
> 
> Why not? Otherwise we'll have to start another 10k.
Click to expand...

And then Syc will no other thread to post in. 



sycamore PE said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sycamore PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found my nice boots in a drawer at work! No more hooker boots! Mine are a relic from my pre-kid era when going to bars was higher on my priority list. Beer washes off of pleather very nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> funny how priorities change. now on the rare occasion when my wife and I go out its to a nice restaurant. not the same bars or clubs we hit when we were in our twenty's. a friend of ours had kids really young now her kids are almost out of high school she got divorced and is now hitting up the bar scene. she blames her kids for missing out on fun in her 20s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I find kids to be more fun than bars. I have some great memories of fun times pre-kids, especially from college, but there's no way that beats playing hide-and-seek with a toddler.
Click to expand...

More fun than beer-pong?! I think not. And I don't have to change anyone's diaper at the bar. :thumbs:


----------



## Jdsmith PE

Come on Dex. 15K is exciting.


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> sycamore PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Getting very close to turning this into a 15k...
> 
> 
> 
> Why not? Otherwise we'll have to start another 10k.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And then Syc will no other thread to post in.
> 
> 
> 
> sycamore PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sycamore PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found my nice boots in a drawer at work! No more hooker boots! Mine are a relic from my pre-kid era when going to bars was higher on my priority list. Beer washes off of pleather very nicely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> funny how priorities change. now on the rare occasion when my wife and I go out its to a nice restaurant. not the same bars or clubs we hit when we were in our twenty's. a friend of ours had kids really young now her kids are almost out of high school she got divorced and is now hitting up the bar scene. she blames her kids for missing out on fun in her 20s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I find kids to be more fun than bars. I have some great memories of fun times pre-kids, especially from college, but there's no way that beats playing hide-and-seek with a toddler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More fun than beer-pong?! I think not. And I don't have to change anyone's diaper at the bar. :thumbs:
Click to expand...

I don't know about that. I've seen some really needy chicks. Besides, nothing beats the smile and laughter of your kid, especially at that age. You'll see. and the tax benefits aren't too bad either.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

15,000!!!

:spammers:

:multiplespotting:

:bananalama:

:w00t:

:Banane20:

:beerchug:

arty-smiley-048:

V:


----------



## NJmike PE

^

congrats


----------



## cement

your parents must be so proud


----------



## knight1fox3

Nice work Dex! LOL


----------



## Jdsmith PE

I think 15,000 spams should earn you an actual day off work.


----------



## akwooly

Good work


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

This is going on the resume and added to my Linked In profile...


----------



## Jdsmith PE

^^^LOL


----------



## NJmike PE

bacon hookers blow


----------



## snickerd3

congrats!


----------



## csb

I hope your employer recognizes this great accomplishment.


----------



## Jdsmith PE

Getting close to the end of the day.


----------



## NJmike PE

+1 post


----------



## snickerd3

ready to go home


----------



## Jdsmith PE

Indeed post


----------



## akwooly

Lunch post


----------



## Jdsmith PE

bottom


----------



## snickerd3

geeze...they made a hell a lot of noise taking a fancy table out of one of the conference rooms to put it in the new video conf room


----------



## Jdsmith PE

Must have been an Architect.


----------



## NJmike PE

almost top


----------



## akwooly

Not top


----------



## NJmike PE

17 minutes to go post


----------



## Jdsmith PE

Squeeze as many as I can before I leave...


----------



## akwooly

"Work" late


----------



## NJmike PE

NJmike said:


> 17 minutes to go post


14 minutes to go



akwooly said:


> "Work" late


and download the tapatalk app to spam 24/7


----------



## Jdsmith PE

No... I'm much more of an early bird.


----------



## NJmike PE

jdsmith6 said:


> No... I'm much more of an early bird.


tapatalk app = &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; spam


----------



## Jdsmith PE

Mo Spam?


----------



## NJmike PE

much mo spam


----------



## NJmike PE

NJmike said:


> 17 minutes to go post




6 minutes


----------



## Jdsmith PE

How many posts did the most succesful spam campaign capture?


----------



## NJmike PE

We'll tell you when it's over.

Post from the car


----------



## Jdsmith PE

5:00 post.


----------



## akwooly

1300 post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

That realization that the work day is far from complete...


----------



## csb

3:43 post...17 minutes to FREEEEDOOOMMMMMM


----------



## akwooly

Filling in for my boss at the big kids table.


----------



## NJmike PE

Sitting in a quiet house, just wait for chaos to walk through the door.


----------



## blybrook PE

Congrats Dex!!!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Ladies and gentlemen, this is a first, see history in the making. This is not the first time a 10k has ever been changed in length, nor is it the first one where the rules have been suspended. It is however, the first time ever, that the length of the 10k has been increased. Never in the history of Engineerboards has anybody said, "hey guys, lets make this thing longer!" and then actually make it longer. It's been discussed, but never executed. You have just witnessed history!

It's time to spam incessently.


----------



## akwooly

drive by spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

And spam incessantly we shall.


----------



## akwooly

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## akwooly

hooker boots


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon and yoga pants


----------



## akwooly

San Dimas High School Football Rules!


----------



## knight1fox3

^ LOL

You killed Ted you Medieval dickweed!!!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Sapper said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, this is a first, see history in the making. This is not the first time a 10k has ever been changed in length, nor is it the first one where the rules have been suspended. It is however, the first time ever, that the length of the 10k has been increased. Never in the history of Engineerboards has anybody said, "hey guys, lets make this thing longer!" and then actually make it longer. It's been discussed, but never executed. You have just witnessed history!
> 
> It's time to spam incessently.


And boom goes the dynamite!!


----------



## snickerd3

checking in


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

One more before I go check on the kiddos and try to get them off to bed


----------



## cement

is there enough spam supply to meet demand?


----------



## knight1fox3

There's never enough spam!


----------



## cement

I'm going to bust open a can


----------



## NJmike PE

Spa.


----------



## cement

fry it up in a pan


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## cement

and when the wife gets home


----------



## NJmike PE

She'll make green eggs and spam


----------



## cement

i'll take a pill


----------



## NJmike PE

Nice


----------



## sycamore PE

Folding laundry spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Trying to fall asleep post


----------



## cement

this guy at work is bragging about $15 a pill is a good investment.

I'm thinking, dude, you aren't even 50. hit the treadmill. say no to the third donut.


----------



## sycamore PE

cement said:


> this guy at work is bragging about $15 a pill is a good investment.
> 
> I'm thinking, dude, you aren't even 50. hit the treadmill. say no to the third donut.


Three donuts. . . Blegh, I don't think I could handle that.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Jeez after not working out for nearly a week I feel so disgusting it isn't even funny.


----------



## akwooly

And probably claims he has done everything but actual work and diet.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Super pill


----------



## akwooly

Sapper said:


> Jeez after not working out for nearly a week I feel so disgusting it isn't even funny.


I feel the same when I skip more than two days.


----------



## Jabert

That's how we start Week 12... Who Dat?


----------



## blybrook PE

Sushi dinner, yumm


----------



## blybrook PE

Sapper said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, this is a first, see history in the making. This is not the first time a 10k has ever been changed in length, nor is it the first one where the rules have been suspended. It is however, the first time ever, that the length of the 10k has been increased. Never in the history of Engineerboards has anybody said, "hey guys, lets make this thing longer!" and then actually make it longer. It's been discussed, but never executed. You have just witnessed history!
> 
> It's time to spam incessently.


I take this last line means that its balls to the walls, no rules spamming till we finish this thing?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

No


----------



## NJmike PE

0430 post


----------



## sycamore PE

TGIF


----------



## NJmike PE

Agreed


----------



## Sapper PE LS

It's 7:35 on Friday morning, I'm sitting at my desk, technically the work day hasn't started, so, can I just go ahead and go home and end the day before it actually begins? As if it never happened?


----------



## Road Guy

Yes


----------



## Jdsmith PE

Me thinks so too.


----------



## NJmike PE

Yes


----------



## Jdsmith PE

The rules are gone?


----------



## Jdsmith PE

Sweet.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Sapper said:


> It's 7:35 on Friday morning, I'm sitting at my desk, technically the work day hasn't started, so, can I just go ahead and go home and end the day before it actually begins? As if it never happened?



Affirmative


----------



## NJmike PE

When were the rules suspended and for how long


----------



## Jdsmith PE

five


----------



## Jdsmith PE

Look at Blybrook's post above.


----------



## Jdsmith PE

I didn't see Sappers response.


----------



## NJmike PE

I saw that but Sapper denied it I thought. Can anyone else Co firm the rule suspension


----------



## Sapper PE LS

NO! The rules are not suspended.


----------



## NJmike PE

Thanks Sap


----------



## sycamore PE

I'm at home attempting to dress a 2-yr-old. My parents are coming to visit so I'm ditching work early today. Tomorrow, we have a bunch of toddlers running around the house for Lil Sapling's 2nd B-day Bash.


----------



## Weavs33

Friday!!!, raining, but Friday woo!!!


----------



## sycamore PE

Blanket of snow on the ground here


----------



## cement

same


----------



## Weavs33

I would prefer snow, I hate cold and rain, but cold and snow is okay, have to break out the skis this year


----------



## NJmike PE

sipping on coffee, trying to avoid today's work


----------



## snickerd3

another rainy day here


----------



## NJmike PE

here in the arm of the east coast too


----------



## envirotex

working post. Looking forward to working from home all next week.


----------



## NJmike PE

need to spam today. work is boring


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I don't like the cold.


----------



## Road Guy

I like it for about a day, then it can go back to being 60's...


----------



## sycamore PE

Need to work today so I can scoot out at 4.


----------



## csb

MUST FOCUS

heh..."focus"


----------



## NJmike PE

Oh look, a bird


----------



## snickerd3

...squirrel


----------



## NJmike PE

it's a bad sign when I'm opening my lunch at 1015.


----------



## snickerd3

^probably should have eaten breakfast


----------



## NJmike PE

^ agreed


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bleh


----------



## sycamore PE

Whistling in the office should be a terminatable offense.


----------



## akwooly

Breakfast post


----------



## Jdsmith PE

It feels so much later than it is.


----------



## knight1fox3

sycamore PE said:


> cement said:
> 
> 
> 
> this guy at work is bragging about $15 a pill is a good investment.
> 
> I'm thinking, dude, you aren't even 50. hit the treadmill. say no to the third donut.
> 
> 
> 
> Three donuts. . . Blegh, I don't think I could handle that.
Click to expand...

I can't even do one. Have a piece of fruit instead. 



akwooly said:


> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jeez after not working out for nearly a week I feel so disgusting it isn't even funny.
> 
> 
> 
> I feel the same when I skip more than two days.
Click to expand...

I feel the same when I miss a single day of P90x.



Dexman PE said:


> I don't like the cold.


Yes you do Bumblebee.

Snow on the ground here this morning.


----------



## NJmike PE

O snap


----------



## Jdsmith PE

almost bottom


----------



## Weavs33

top.... nuts, too slow


----------



## snickerd3

pre break post


----------



## Jdsmith PE

:mf_followthroughfart:


----------



## blybrook PE

And its FRIDAY

Celebrate with BACON


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Jdsmith PE

and hookers' boots...


----------



## NinjaPanther

jdsmith6 said:


> :mf_followthroughfart:




Yikes, this is eerily similar to a scene I witnessed at Publix yesterday.


----------



## snickerd3

post break post


----------



## NJmike PE

snickerd3 said:


> pre break post






snickerd3 said:


> post break post


long break


----------



## snickerd3

no, only 15 minutes. I just did some work in between.


----------



## cement

going to the airport to pick up my daughter for an early TG break :bananalama:


----------



## Jdsmith PE

NinjaPanther said:


> jdsmith6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> :mf_followthroughfart:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yikes, this is eerily similar to a scene I witnessed at Publix yesterday.
Click to expand...

Well, I feel much lighter now...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

TMI


----------



## snickerd3

anyone watch the big bang theory thanksgiving episdoe last night


----------



## envirotex

no. no spoilers.


----------



## blybrook PE

Boom!!

Theres the spoiler!


----------



## snickerd3

envirotex said:


> no. no spoilers.


some good laughs to be had


----------



## akwooly

-40 to +15 overnight, feels like springtime. maybe i can go skiing this weekend instead of bucking trees.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I still don't like the cold. High today is supposed to be mid 30's...


----------



## blybrook PE

Currently around 20 with freezing rain and snow in da forecast. Glad I walked to work...


----------



## csb

A co-worker just admitted he's never seen Spaceballs.


----------



## NJmike PE

53 oF and partly sunny.


----------



## akwooly

sycamore PE said:


> Whistling in the office should be a terminatable offense.


Unless I'm the one. No one else can.


----------



## Jdsmith PE

82 Deg. and Sunny...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

nothing to see here.


----------



## NJmike PE

now I'm hungry for lunch


----------



## blybrook PE

csb said:


> A co-worker just admitted he's never seen Spaceballs.


BLASPHEMY!!!


----------



## csb

We then realized how many times we quote it and he has no idea what we're talking about.


----------



## snickerd3

blybrook PE said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> 
> A co-worker just admitted he's never seen Spaceballs.
> 
> 
> 
> BLASPHEMY!!!
Click to expand...

blasphemy to the nth degree.


----------



## akwooly

snickerd3 said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> csb said:
> 
> 
> 
> A co-worker just admitted he's never seen Spaceballs.
> 
> 
> 
> BLASPHEMY!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> blasphemy to the nth degree.
Click to expand...

I have only seen this movie one time.


----------



## NJmike PE

post


----------



## Jdsmith PE

We might make it


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

And another


----------



## NJmike PE

+1


----------



## Jdsmith PE

and


----------



## akwooly

moar coffee


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

MOAR!!!!


----------



## Jdsmith PE

another


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Let's get this to 10k before thanksgiving


----------



## Jdsmith PE

Seems feasible.


----------



## NJmike PE

post


----------



## Sapper PE LS

jdsmith... if you answer this question correctly, you can remain a member of the board, if not... well, well we don't need to discuss what happens if it is wrong.... 

Schiano - Fire him or no?


----------



## NJmike PE

I bet we could hit 9k by monday


----------



## Jdsmith PE

I hated him when he was with Rutgers. Being a USF Alumn. That guy needs to go!


----------



## NinjaPanther

Schiano has a winning percentage of 100% over the last two games. If that continues through the next season, he would win the Super Bowl. Keep him!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

welcome home jd, welcome home! I grew up in Polk County... yeah, yeah I know, but I'm a die hard bucs fan, only NFL games I've been to were in Tampa, pre- and post- Raymond James Stadium. In 1989 (I think) bucs beat the bills 10 - 5 and in 2010, bucs beat the saints (can't remember that score).


----------



## akwooly

safety officer is coming by to give training on chairs.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

chair = sit


----------



## Jdsmith PE

Yeah... I was born in Sarasota and into the bucaneer tradition. I've suffered through many a season... we're catholic.


----------



## akwooly

Dexman PE said:


> chair = sit


that is what i thought, but there is more to it than that.


----------



## Jdsmith PE

*Buccaneer


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## snickerd3

akwooly said:


> safety officer is coming by to give training on chairs.




we have had several people fall backwards out of their chairs


----------



## blybrook PE

Freezing rain has hit hard. One school bus overturned. Minor injuries only per recent report. Schools remain open, emergency response and public transit vehicles to be chained (school buses included).

Seeing a lot of people sliding around without headlights on. If walking, spikeys highly recommended.

Winters here folks! :bananalama:


----------



## Jdsmith PE

This works pretty well



snickerd3 said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> safety officer is coming by to give training on chairs.
> 
> 
> 
> we have had several people fall backwards out of their chairs
Click to expand...

That's a sign of high productivity!


----------



## NJmike PE

snickerd3 said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> safety officer is coming by to give training on chairs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we have had several people fall backwards out of their chairs
Click to expand...


----------



## snickerd3

no it's only autumn...winter isn't until dec 21st


----------



## Jdsmith PE

blybrook PE said:


> Freezing rain has hit hard. One school bus overturned. Minor injuries only per recent report. Schools remain open, emergency response and public transit vehicles to be chained (school buses included).
> 
> Seeing a lot of people sliding around without headlights on. If walking, spikeys highly recommended.
> 
> Winters here folks! :bananalama:


Stay safe!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

akwooly said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> chair = sit
> 
> 
> 
> that is what i thought, but there is more to it than that.
Click to expand...

Is AC Slatering considered unsafe?


----------



## NJmike PE

:wave2:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Do they discuss proper toilet seat etiquette?


----------



## Weavs33

Dexman PE said:


> Do they discuss proper toilet seat etiquette?


AC Slater the toilet


----------



## sycamore PE

Early afternoon post


----------



## akwooly

jdsmith6 said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Freezing rain has hit hard. One school bus overturned. Minor injuries only per recent report. Schools remain open, emergency response and public transit vehicles to be chained (school buses included).
> 
> Seeing a lot of people sliding around without headlights on. If walking, spikeys highly recommended.
> 
> Winters here folks! :bananalama:
> 
> 
> 
> Stay safe!
Click to expand...

Yes, Bly stay safe!


----------



## Jdsmith PE

Dexman PE said:


> Do they discuss proper toilet seat etiquette?




I tried that Dex, you didn't want to talk about it...


----------



## NJmike PE

time to blow this popcicle stand


----------



## Jdsmith PE

Why is everything about Blow around here?


----------



## blybrook PE

jdsmith6 said:


> Why is everything about Blow around here?


No, its hookers &amp; blow!!

I'll be safe till time to go home, expecting snow to cover the ice before I leave. Gonna walk home as it'll be safer than trying to drive.


----------



## akwooly

I should have asked about AC slatering. no toilet talk just workstation. all about 90 deg angles. and apparently all of our chairs suck.


----------



## Jdsmith PE

That reminds me of this Tower Company I worked for when I was a younger sport, "If you fall off the Tower, you're fired!"


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

blybrook PE said:


> jdsmith6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is everything about Blow around here?
> 
> 
> 
> No, its hookers &amp; blow!! And bacon.
Click to expand...

Fixt


----------



## Jdsmith PE

*Garlic Bacon


----------



## blybrook PE

Dexman PE said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jdsmith6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is everything about Blow around here?
> 
> 
> 
> No, its hookers &amp; blow!! And bacon. And Spam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fixt
Click to expand...

Added another


----------



## Jdsmith PE

Yes, you are correct... I just want a termination right.


----------



## envirotex

blybrook PE said:


> jdsmith6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is everything about Blow around here?
> 
> 
> 
> No, its hookers &amp; blow!!
> 
> I'll be safe till time to go home, expecting snow to cover the ice before I leave. Gonna walk home as it'll be safer than trying to drive.
Click to expand...

must be bad if they're talking about closing schools in your neighborhood...

It's cold (39F) and rainy here and everyone's glued to the weather forecast.


----------



## csb

We had a safety briefing on "Single Level Falls." It's fancier than just saying "Tripped."


----------



## blybrook PE

envirotex said:


> must be bad if they're talking about closing schools in your neighborhood...
> 
> It's cold (39F) and rainy here and everyone's glued to the weather forecast.


Several schools already closed as wx was there before busses headed out. Others are keeping kids at school where its safe instead of putting them on the road. If it had originally hit last night as forecasted, it woulda been a work from home day.

Stay safe out there, 39* will melt off before causing major issues. If it was that warm locally, it'd be better roads as they'd thaw out more.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam, bacon, hooked and blow


----------



## Jdsmith PE

blybrook PE said:


> envirotex said:
> 
> 
> 
> must be bad if they're talking about closing schools in your neighborhood...
> 
> It's cold (39F) and rainy here and everyone's glued to the weather forecast.
> 
> 
> 
> Several schools already closed as wx was there before busses headed out. Others are keeping kids at school where its safe instead of putting them on the road. If it had originally hit last night as forecasted, it woulda been a work from home day.
> 
> Stay safe out there, 39* will melt off before causing major issues. If it was that warm locally, it'd be better roads as they'd thaw out more.
Click to expand...

...And Move South!


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Jdsmith PE

NJmike said:


> *Spam, bacon, hooked and blow*




*Help! My Spam Bacon is Hooked on Blow.*


----------



## NJmike PE

Boo


----------



## Jdsmith PE

Hoo


----------



## NJmike PE

Move along.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

One should not compromise their bacon with that wretched wanna-be meat product known as spam.


----------



## akwooly

jdsmith6 said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> envirotex said:
> 
> 
> 
> must be bad if they're talking about closing schools in your neighborhood...
> 
> It's cold (39F) and rainy here and everyone's glued to the weather forecast.
> 
> 
> 
> Several schools already closed as wx was there before busses headed out. Others are keeping kids at school where its safe instead of putting them on the road. If it had originally hit last night as forecasted, it woulda been a work from home day.
> 
> Stay safe out there, 39* will melt off before causing major issues. If it was that warm locally, it'd be better roads as they'd thaw out more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...And Move South!
Click to expand...

the outside world scares me.


----------



## Jdsmith PE

Me too...


----------



## akwooly

Dang, going to miss Sick Puppies tomorrow.


----------



## Jdsmith PE

Before I leave work Post.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I dont wanna do any more at work today


----------



## blybrook PE

I'll stick to the crazy wx of Alaska. Going outside is reserved for short vacations and family get togethers only.

Rain has stopped and the sun is out.


----------



## envirotex

Dexman PE said:


> I dont wanna do any more at work today


yup.


----------



## NJmike PE

Heading home with my kids in the car. Already I need a drink


----------



## csb

Get the kids drunk instead!


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm pretty sure that would trigger a visit from child services


----------



## blybrook PE

Only if it gets reported


----------



## NJmike PE

True


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

They are much cheaper drunks. Only need a shot or two apiece, then it's perfectly quiet the rest of the evening...


----------



## NinjaPanther

An engineer walks into a bar...


----------



## blybrook PE

Bacon

Edit -TOP

:bananalama:


----------



## NJmike PE

Dexman PE said:


> They are much cheaper drunks.  Only need a shot or two apiece, then it's perfectly quiet the rest of the evening...


I like the sound of this


----------



## NJmike PE

Attempting to get NJ Jr to sleep in his big boy toddler bed tonight. Tried this two months ago and we failed miserably.


----------



## csb

Just ignore the screaming.


----------



## NJmike PE

Its not the screaming. It's the roaming around out of bed freedom. And the fact that he would be sharing the bedroom then with his sister.


----------



## blybrook PE

Sibling rivalry at its finest


----------



## NJmike PE

Two months ago I was ambushed by both kids wide awake and running around their room at 1 am


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Our kids roamed the first couple of days with their new beds, but once the routine was established it wasn't a problem.


----------



## NJmike PE

I hope so. I need this squared away before #3 is born.


----------



## blybrook PE

The snow hath begun and my office is the only one still open on our floor. Everyone else closed early for the weather.


----------



## Road Guy

U can take those door nobs off and reverse them so the locks are on the outside. Pretty effective if you need a good night sleep!


----------



## blybrook PE

Another good parenting tip...


----------



## akwooly

come on quitin time. 1hour 11 mins.


----------



## NJmike PE

Road Guy said:


> U can take those door nobs off and reverse them so the locks are on the outside. Pretty effective if you need a good night sleep!


I did this already


----------



## akwooly

Leeeeerooooy Jenkinnnnnns!


----------



## blybrook PE

Almost done and can enjoy a nice walk home. Should brought my ice skates...


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## akwooly

Gymnastics post


----------



## Jabert

King of the hill post


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Meh


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Anybody hear if blybrook made it home safely?


----------



## blybrook PE

Yep, made it home safely. Roads were empty!!!


----------



## akwooly

Coors light post because it was on sale.


----------



## blybrook PE

Stir fry tonight, now kicking back on eb.com


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Im still awake


----------



## blybrook PE

Bacon cravings are known to keep people awake


----------



## akwooly

Worse than crack.


----------



## NJmike PE

Time to start the day


----------



## akwooly

Too damn early on Saturday.


----------



## NJmike PE

About time someone else posted in here. Been lonely.

Post


----------



## akwooly

Where is everyone this fine morning?


----------



## NJmike PE

Good question


----------



## akwooly

I have about 15 mins before my house erupts.


----------



## NJmike PE

I know the feeling


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm flying solo tonight. Wife went out shopping with her mom for the day.


----------



## akwooly

What to have for breakfast?


----------



## NJmike PE

Pancakes are big here


----------



## NJmike PE

Don't forget bacon


----------



## akwooly

Yes. Pancakes and bacon are wooly house favorites.


----------



## NJmike PE

Go for it.


----------



## akwooly

Kids are up now they are 5 mins late.


----------



## NJmike PE

Consider it a bonus


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Checking in


----------



## NJmike PE

Nice. Let's blow past 9k and onto 10k before Thanksgiving


----------



## blybrook PE

I'm up but have to go to the office to make up for takin friday off. Don't want to burn up any of my minimal vacation time.


----------



## NJmike PE

I hear that. Working on the weekends is sometimes better than weekdays though. No PITA phone calls or people annoying you. Can actually get more work done


----------



## akwooly

Must go to Sam's club, bacon supply is low. Might hit the homegrown market and get some jalapeño bacon.


----------



## NJmike PE

Gonna do the garlic rubbed bacon tomorrow morning.


----------



## akwooly

Our office has to work the day after Thanksgiving. Lots of people take it off its a good day to actually get things done. No meetings or interruptions.


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm working that day as well. Filling in on survey field crew.

Assist


----------



## akwooly

No Black Friday shopping?


----------



## NJmike PE

Hell no. That is beyond crazy


----------



## akwooly

Yeah, I did it once. People are stupid.


----------



## NJmike PE

I'd rather go on Christmas Eve than black Friday


----------



## akwooly

Seems like I always have one present to shop for on Christmas Eve.


----------



## NJmike PE

In the past and before the kids I would wait until Christmas eve and do all of my shopping. Not the greatest of ideas.


----------



## SCarolinaNiki PE

I'm more of a week or two before Christmas shopper myself. I've never done Christmas Eve, but 2 or 3 days prior? Yes.


----------



## NJmike PE

Now with the kids we do the same. A few weeks before.


----------



## SCarolinaNiki PE

One year, my uncle was halfway through his drive from the northeast down to SC for Christmas and realized he forgot all his presents at home. He stopped along the way and was able to find everything. Every since then he has turned into a last minute shopper.


----------



## NJmike PE

That's funny


----------



## akwooly

My wife is a last minute shopper. She has gotten better, mainly because we order almost everything online now. Amazon prime is awesome for AK.


----------



## NJmike PE

Yeah, Amazon is awesome


----------



## akwooly

Coffee post.


----------



## NJmike PE

Lunch post. Feeding kids soup.


----------



## blybrook PE

At the office, time to crank and grind...


----------



## NJmike PE

Go get em. Save some time to spam.


----------



## akwooly

Yoga pants Saturday. Not me my wife.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Right...


----------



## NJmike PE

Best piece of clothing that wife/mom can wear.


----------



## akwooly

Waxing skis


----------



## NJmike PE

Both kids napping. Wife out shopping. Quiet time for NJM


----------



## blybrook PE

Spamming will be minimized for me thru the end of this thing probably, time to pack the apartment and deal with replacing carpet in the new house before moving things.


----------



## NJmike PE

That's all good. Good luck with the move


----------



## SCarolinaNiki PE

Daughter's nap was interrupted by the neighbors leaf blowing. I can't complain too much though since they always do our front yard too.


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm just thrilled because I have both kids napping in the see room. Last night was the first successful night.


----------



## SCarolinaNiki PE

How old are they? We've talked about having to do that when we have another one.


----------



## NJmike PE

2 &amp; 4, with one more due in January.


----------



## SCarolinaNiki PE

That's gonna be a full house! Congrats!


----------



## NJmike PE

That it will. And small house at that. Thanks.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Toasties


----------



## NJmike PE

19 more to 9k


----------



## SCarolinaNiki PE

Yay Hubby's home so I can give into the medication induced drowsiness.


----------



## NJmike PE

Nyquil good


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Meds are fun


----------



## NJmike PE

Candy is dandy but liquor is quicker


----------



## SCarolinaNiki PE

Doctors seem to frown on muscle relaxers and liqueur for some reason.


----------



## NJmike PE

Watched Planes with the kiddos tonight. Not quite as good as cars, but not bad.


----------



## akwooly

Team from Alaska on cupcake wars.


----------



## NJmike PE

One more for this slow day


----------



## sycamore PE

Had a successful 2nd B-day party. I love having a bunch of kids running around our house and catching up with all my adult friends while we keep half an eye on the throbbing mass of children.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Dinner time


----------



## NJmike PE

That requires some level of alcohol though.


----------



## NJmike PE

Dinner time too.


----------



## akwooly

Thinking about dinner. I'm hungry.


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I have a CAB...


----------



## akwooly

Hop stoopid ale. 8% hoppy and bitter. Thinking of you Dex.


----------



## sycamore PE

I have a glass of water


----------



## akwooly

Baby&gt;booze


----------



## sycamore PE

9000!


----------



## akwooly

9001!


----------



## Jabert

Lsu won! No hesiman for you johnny!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I really dont like Johnny Football


----------



## akwooly

Texas ugh.


----------



## cement

Post


----------



## akwooly

Why is Showtime showing Jarhead so much? HBO should re-air the mini-series Generation Kill.


----------



## NJmike PE

Waking up to temps in the teens and single digits with the wind chill. It's officially cold out.


----------



## SCarolinaNiki PE

I'm not good at being injured. So disgruntled when I woke up still hurting.


----------



## akwooly

-6f here this morning.


----------



## NJmike PE

1045 here and it has only warmed up by 4 degrees to 20f


----------



## akwooly

It was 20 here yesterday. Felt like springtime.


----------



## NJmike PE

Yeah this is miserable when I have to take the kids out anywhere.


----------



## akwooly

Time for breakfast.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Trying to find Xmas stuff for the kiddos. First time I've actually felt old and disconnected...


----------



## blybrook PE

Currently 32. Expecting snow


----------



## akwooly

Coffee post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Only three more weeks until we get pe results!!!


----------



## NJmike PE

Ship Wreck said:


> Only three more weeks until we get pe results!!!


Finally! This waiting is really pissing me off.


----------



## akwooly

Waiting was the worst part.


----------



## SCarolinaNiki PE

Ship Wreck said:


> Only three more weeks until we get pe results!!!


 You hope. And yes, waiting was the worse. So glad I don't have to do that again.


----------



## NJmike PE

I know. this is my 3rd attempt, although it hasn't felt the same as the last two tries. Maybe because I haven't really dwelled on anything, wondering about did I get this right or that right, or trying to convince myself that I did better than I really did.

The last two times I walked out of the exam a beaten man, not feeling real good at all. This last time I walked out of the morning thinking that I aced the morning session and just needed to continue well in the afternoon. Even though I struggled again in the afternoon, when the exam was over, I didn't have that same beaten down feeling as the last two times. And that has carried through to now. I hope that means something.


----------



## NJmike PE

That being said, if we are going to get to 10k by thanksgiving, then we are going to need some serious spamming. gonna need to average 326 per day to get there by days end Wednesday


----------



## Sapper PE LS

1/326


----------



## NJmike PE

2/326


----------



## SCarolinaNiki PE

Here's to this times the charm!

Oh and, 3/326


----------



## NJmike PE

I neglected to account for the reminder of today. That being said, 4/260


----------



## Jabert

5/260


----------



## NJmike PE

6/260


----------



## Sapper PE LS

7/260


----------



## NJmike PE

8/260


----------



## Sapper PE LS

9/260


----------



## NJmike PE

10/260


----------



## Sapper PE LS

11/260


----------



## Jabert

12/260


----------



## NJmike PE

13/260


----------



## Sapper PE LS

14/260


----------



## NJmike PE

15/260


----------



## akwooly

16/260


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

17/260


----------



## NJmike PE

18/260


----------



## Jabert

19


----------



## NJmike PE

20


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

21


----------



## NJmike PE

22


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

22


----------



## NJmike PE

24


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

25??


----------



## cement

26


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

27


----------



## NJmike PE

28


----------



## blybrook PE

Another

Edit - TOP

:bananalama:


----------



## Road Guy

Hoping for a reduced traffic ride this week to work For three days!

Wife left for work at 6 am, I left around 6:30 to get all the turkey day food, very low stress way to shop, absolutely no one in store...

Now I have run out of gas, may be asleep before she gets home.....


----------



## NJmike PE

31


----------



## akwooly

Dinner?


----------



## NJmike PE

Spaghetti

33


----------



## akwooly

34 need to start something soon.


----------



## NJmike PE

Pissed about the giants game. 35


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

36


----------



## NJmike PE

37


----------



## akwooly

38


----------



## NJmike PE

39


----------



## akwooly

40 oz malt liquor


----------



## NJmike PE

41


----------



## akwooly

42


----------



## NJmike PE

43


----------



## Jabert

We forgot 23!


----------



## NJmike PE

No. We had two 22s so we went straight to 24.

45


----------



## SCarolinaNiki PE

46 bottles of beer on the wall...46 bottles of beer!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

47 knock one down


----------



## NJmike PE

48


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

49. My lucky number


----------



## akwooly

50 cent


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Fiddy un


----------



## akwooly

Fiddy-two


----------



## Sapper PE LS

20/260


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Sapper said:


> 20/260


Umm, oops


----------



## Sapper PE LS

55/260


----------



## Sapper PE LS

So I'm, we didn't come close did we?


----------



## blybrook PE

?? Fity 7?


----------



## akwooly

Only 58.


----------



## NJmike PE

Smoke detector..... Dying battery.... 0330.....ugh.


----------



## Jdsmith PE

Mmmm, Coffee...


----------



## cement

morning


----------



## Jdsmith PE

Meh...


----------



## snickerd3

another monday yeah!


----------



## Jdsmith PE

Yeah, should have stayed home this week.


----------



## Road Guy

:-(


----------



## Jdsmith PE

Thank God for Spam though...


----------



## snickerd3

short work week!!!


----------



## Jdsmith PE

No such thing in construction...


----------



## snickerd3

changing out a picture in a frame at my desk. As i was popping the glass back into the frame the whole bottom half splintered and shattered to pieces in my hands. Have no idea how I escaped that without some bleeding.


----------



## csb

Good gosh...you guys did some work in here this weekend.


----------



## NinjaPanther

strawberry pastry crisps


----------



## Jdsmith PE

Oatmeal.


----------



## NJmike PE

coffee


----------



## akwooly

Short week with too much to do.


----------



## snickerd3

everyone i need to talk to to do my work is out until sometime next week


----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike said:


> Pissed about the giants game. 35


At least your game didn't end in a damn tie! WTH?! :huh: 



snickerd3 said:


> everyone i need to talk to to do my work is out until sometime next week


Sweet, then you can just go home.


----------



## Jdsmith PE

Everyone seems kind of sluggish today... :bag:


----------



## snickerd3

knight1fox3 said:


> NJmike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pissed about the giants game. 35
> 
> 
> 
> At least your game didn't end in a damn tie! WTH?! :huh:
Click to expand...

yeah what is that about...no sudden death fieldgoal kick out???

so is that recorded as a loss or win in determining rank


----------



## Jdsmith PE

Not quite a loss but defintely not a win. Net bad overall.

Edit - TOP!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

^ agreed.


----------



## NJmike PE

Well, at least we beat the Packers again. arty-smiley-048:


----------



## Jdsmith PE

and the Buccs beat Detroit!


----------



## csb

And (insert team here) beat (insert team here)! (Expletive of choice) (team) lost.


----------



## Jdsmith PE

csb said:


> And (insert team here) beat (insert team here)! (Expletive of choice) (team) lost.




I take it you didn't catch the game CSB?


----------



## akwooly

Yup, I am that guy. I scheduled a meeting for Wednesday afternoon. At least it is right after lunch.


----------



## NJmike PE

This is driving me nuts now! And I still have what I expect to be about 18 more days. I just want to know damn it Pass or fail?!?


----------



## akwooly

NJmike I know this is not your first rodeo but hang in there buddy.


----------



## snickerd3

akwooly said:


> Yup, I am that guy. I scheduled a meeting for Wednesday afternoon. At least it is right after lunch.


I'm here through the COB on Wednesday so why shouldn't everyone else...


----------



## NJmike PE

akwooly said:


> NJmike I know this is not your first rodeo but hang in there buddy.


Your right. It just feels different. This time I feel like I'm finally waiting for good news and not hoping for good news. That's most likely my problem this time.


----------



## akwooly

snickerd3 said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, I am that guy. I scheduled a meeting for Wednesday afternoon. At least it is right after lunch.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm here through the COB on Wednesday so why shouldn't everyone else...
Click to expand...

Me too. snick i'll invite you to the meeting because everyone else is bitching about it.


----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike said:


> Well, at least we beat the Packers again. arty-smiley-048:


:banned:


----------



## NinjaPanther

NJmike said:


> This is driving me nuts now! And I still have what I expect to be about 18 more days. I just want to know damn it Pass or fail?!?




Me too.

I've thought freezing myself and then having someone defrost me from my coma when the results arrive. That would make the wait much easier.


----------



## NJmike PE

lunch post


----------



## snickerd3

soon to be lunch post


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Kind of wishing I could make millions writing science fiction.


----------



## csb

csb said:


> And (insert team here) beat (insert team here)! (Expletive of choice) (team) lost.




I only saw parts of a few, but I felt this covered Sunday.


----------



## blybrook PE

Office is open on Friday. Not coming in...


----------



## cement

It's a great day to catch up on work!

I'm not coming in either.


----------



## knight1fox3

NinjaPanther said:


> NJmike said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is driving me nuts now! And I still have what I expect to be about 18 more days. I just want to know damn it Pass or fail?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too.
> 
> I've thought freezing myself and then having someone defrost me from my coma when the results arrive. That would make the wait much easier.
Click to expand...

Have I shown you guys a post from one of the previous exam sessions on how this one guy recapped his exam experience?


----------



## Jdsmith PE

NJmike said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike I know this is not your first rodeo but hang in there buddy.
> 
> 
> 
> Your right. It just feels different. This time I feel like I'm finally waiting for good news and not hoping for good news. That's most likely my problem this time.
Click to expand...



I haven't quite convinced myself that I failed yet either...


----------



## blybrook PE

The results will be out soon enuf. Its a tiring waiting game, at least in here yer around those that have or are dealing with it too.


----------



## csb

I'll be here Friday. It's getting everyone else to not be here that would make it productive.


----------



## NJmike PE

very true. this site has definitely helped me


----------



## knight1fox3

NJ (and others), have a look at the post below to lighten the mood a bit. One of my favorite exam recaps on this site (IMO). Hilarious.



bingcrosbyb said:


> EE - Power. "You sunk my battleship."
> 
> *Preparation Time/Materials:* 250 total hours. 5 textbooks, prep coursework notebook, 2 notebooks of graduate class material, calculators, snacks, rolling suitcase.
> 
> *Money:* ~$1,550.
> 
> *General Observations:* Arrived at my site 30 minutes prior to report time. Noticed that many others had literally libraries and libraries of books. Someone had a giant wagon with bungie cords holding all of the books together. Others just had a single piece of paper. Wild. I randomly started thinking of a national geographic special with narration by Morgan Freeman on PE test taking habits. I needed that laugh to clear my head.
> 
> *AM Session:* Felt the AM session was great. Only ended up with 6-7 that I didn't have a single solid answer or couldn't find it in my reference. I finished slightly early and checked only some of my work.
> 
> *PM Session:* Total unadulterated bloodbath. Couldn't seem to concentrate enough to find the equations I needed. Calculator was spitting out answers that were out of this world. Saw stuff that I barely covered in droves. About 2-3 hours into the afternoon, my brain felt like it had been through a dishwasher and I started hopping around from question to question. Not good. I will be lucky if I got a quarter to half right. I might as well have taken another discipline in the afternoon or gone to work. A monkey may have been able to do better.
> 
> *Final Thoughts:* As I left the exam area, I felt numb, dumb, and a little crushed. I felt like I blew the morning session out of the water. Then the PE got off a torpedo as I was heading to collect my stamp, promotion, and better life. I'm not very good at guessing and doing the math in my head all weekend I kept envisioning a percentage score in the upper 60s with an afternoon diagnostic that simply says "monkey". 6 months of neglecting my wife and family might be for nothing in the end except doing it all over again. I know the pass rate for repeaters is low, but what is the divorce rate?
> 
> Oh well. If I recall from a coworker, last years results were released in around 45-50 days following the exam. I think he got his in late May. We shall see. I guess the ultimate decision is now do I crack open another book....or another beer?


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> NJ (and others), have a look at the post below to lighten the mood a bit. One of my favorite exam recaps on this site (IMO). Hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> bingcrosbyb said:
> 
> 
> 
> EE - Power. "You sunk my battleship."
> 
> *Preparation Time/Materials:* 250 total hours. 5 textbooks, prep coursework notebook, 2 notebooks of graduate class material, calculators, snacks, rolling suitcase.
> 
> *Money:* ~$1,550.
> 
> *General Observations:* Arrived at my site 30 minutes prior to report time. Noticed that many others had literally libraries and libraries of books. Someone had a giant wagon with bungie cords holding all of the books together. Others just had a single piece of paper. Wild. I randomly started thinking of a national geographic special with narration by Morgan Freeman on PE test taking habits. I needed that laugh to clear my head.
> 
> *AM Session:* Felt the AM session was great. Only ended up with 6-7 that I didn't have a single solid answer or couldn't find it in my reference. I finished slightly early and checked only some of my work.
> 
> *PM Session:* Total unadulterated bloodbath. Couldn't seem to concentrate enough to find the equations I needed. Calculator was spitting out answers that were out of this world. Saw stuff that I barely covered in droves. About 2-3 hours into the afternoon, my brain felt like it had been through a dishwasher and I started hopping around from question to question. Not good. I will be lucky if I got a quarter to half right. I might as well have taken another discipline in the afternoon or gone to work. A monkey may have been able to do better.
> 
> *Final Thoughts:* As I left the exam area, I felt numb, dumb, and a little crushed. I felt like I blew the morning session out of the water. Then the PE got off a torpedo as I was heading to collect my stamp, promotion, and better life. I'm not very good at guessing and doing the math in my head all weekend I kept envisioning a percentage score in the upper 60s with an afternoon diagnostic that simply says "monkey". 6 months of neglecting my wife and family might be for nothing in the end except doing it all over again. I know the pass rate for repeaters is low, but what is the divorce rate?
> 
> Oh well. If I recall from a coworker, last years results were released in around 45-50 days following the exam. I think he got his in late May. We shall see. I guess the ultimate decision is now do I crack open another book....or another beer?
Click to expand...

and did he pass? or get divorced?


----------



## Jdsmith PE

knight1fox3 said:


> NJ (and others), have a look at the post below to lighten the mood a bit. One of my favorite exam recaps on this site (IMO). Hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> bingcrosbyb said:
> 
> 
> 
> EE - Power. "You sunk my battleship."
> 
> *Preparation Time/Materials:* 250 total hours. 5 textbooks, prep coursework notebook, 2 notebooks of graduate class material, calculators, snacks, rolling suitcase.
> 
> *Money:* ~$1,550.
> 
> *General Observations:* Arrived at my site 30 minutes prior to report time. Noticed that many others had literally libraries and libraries of books. Someone had a giant wagon with bungie cords holding all of the books together. Others just had a single piece of paper. Wild. I randomly started thinking of a national geographic special with narration by Morgan Freeman on PE test taking habits. I needed that laugh to clear my head.
> 
> *AM Session:* Felt the AM session was great. Only ended up with 6-7 that I didn't have a single solid answer or couldn't find it in my reference. I finished slightly early and checked only some of my work.
> 
> *PM Session:* Total unadulterated bloodbath. Couldn't seem to concentrate enough to find the equations I needed. Calculator was spitting out answers that were out of this world. Saw stuff that I barely covered in droves. About 2-3 hours into the afternoon, my brain felt like it had been through a dishwasher and I started hopping around from question to question. Not good. I will be lucky if I got a quarter to half right. I might as well have taken another discipline in the afternoon or gone to work. A monkey may have been able to do better.
> 
> *Final Thoughts:* As I left the exam area, I felt numb, dumb, and a little crushed. I felt like I blew the morning session out of the water. Then the PE got off a torpedo as I was heading to collect my stamp, promotion, and better life. I'm not very good at guessing and doing the math in my head all weekend I kept envisioning a percentage score in the upper 60s with an afternoon diagnostic that simply says "monkey". 6 months of neglecting my wife and family might be for nothing in the end except doing it all over again. I know the pass rate for repeaters is low, but what is the divorce rate?
> 
> Oh well. If I recall from a coworker, last years results were released in around 45-50 days following the exam. I think he got his in late May. We shall see. I guess the ultimate decision is now do I crack open another book....or another beer?
Click to expand...

That's awesome... Pretty much covers it...


----------



## knight1fox3

He did actually end up passing despite his negative review. So it just goes to show you the ups and downs one can experience and the initial assessment may not always be the correct one.


----------



## Jdsmith PE

Nice!


----------



## NJmike PE

well, in this case I hope my initial assessment is the correct one, because I do feel like I passed.


----------



## Jdsmith PE

+1


----------



## akwooly

my stomach is telling me it getting close to lunch time.


----------



## knight1fox3

Are we there yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

hey kids look, Big Ben..... Parliament.


----------



## Jdsmith PE

Is it time to go home yet?


----------



## blybrook PE

Griswold Family Vacation


----------



## NJmike PE

negative ghost rider, the pattern is full


----------



## NJmike PE

blybrook PE said:


> Griswold Family Vacation


eurpoean

european, damn dyslexia.


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## csb

MAVERICK!


----------



## snickerd3

NJmike said:


> hey kids look, Big Ben..... Parliament.


been there, done that


----------



## NJmike PE

damn round abouts


----------



## sycamore PE

I am doing my year-end self review. I hate hate hate hate this. Why can't my manager just do my review instead of making me do it and then agreeing or disagreeing with it?


----------



## knight1fox3

^ I wonder if she dislikes doing her self review????


----------



## blybrook PE

Nah, she loves doing it and wants to perform them all personally


----------



## NinjaPanther

traffic


----------



## NJmike PE

Home already.


----------



## sycamore PE

I'm at work scrolling through my calendar trying to remember what I did this year.


----------



## akwooly

I had to do a self evaluation last month. I rated myself harder than my boss did.


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't remember the last time I had an evaluation.


----------



## blybrook PE

I'll b getting my 3rd eval shortly. Changing companies mid year really screws up the schedule.


----------



## NJmike PE

What a screwed up work week. Work today. Off tomorrow. Work Wednesday. Off Thursday. Work Friday.


----------



## cement

one more day


----------



## sycamore PE

2 more days.


----------



## blybrook PE

Gotta love short work weeks


----------



## NJmike PE

And bacon. And hookers. And blow


----------



## akwooly

Yeah I was going to work friday but i think I'll spend it with the family.


----------



## Road Guy

Are we all meeting at Copper Thursday?


----------



## envirotex

maybe


----------



## blybrook PE

I'm game for that if someone gets me a ticket, I'm plumb tapped out


----------



## Sapper PE LS

tired


----------



## akwooly

Foam roller on my hammies. Lacrosse ball on my quads. Muscles are sore.


----------



## blybrook PE

Trying to figure out what book to read next


----------



## sycamore PE

Late night post


----------



## akwooly

Whoa, indeed late night for syc.


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning post


----------



## Weavs33

inch of snow and counting, hope it stays snow and doesn't turn to rain later


----------



## NJmike PE

Nothing here... Yet


----------



## sycamore PE

Rain-snow is gross.


----------



## NJmike PE

Any kind of precip is not preferred


----------



## NJmike PE

I should expand upon that last statement. It is personal. Professionally, rain is my money maker.


----------



## sycamore PE

I like fluffy white snow. I'm looking forward to snowshoeing when we get enough snow on the ground.


----------



## NJmike PE

I used to like the snow too. Then I became a homeowner and had kids and got more responsibilities. Now I'm more of a hermit.


----------



## Jdsmith PE

I had a dream it snowed last night, last night... Not very likely though.


----------



## NJmike PE

I had a dream last night that I won the mega million lottery. Also not very likely


----------



## NJmike PE

Especially because I don't buy lottery tix


----------



## Weavs33

I liked snow a lot more until I had a driveway and sidewalks to shovel, I like having a corner lot other than all that sidewalk.


----------



## NJmike PE

The first snow is nice. The snow in end of February and March is annoying. I would prefer warming temps by March.


----------



## Weavs33

gonna be a cold football game Thursday morning... last Thanksgiving was nice, in the 50's


----------



## csb

This morning we realized two things if someone was going to make a porn based on Sharknado:

1. It would be called Cocknado.

2. It would star Tara Reid.


----------



## NJmike PE

Both very valid points


----------



## snickerd3

made pumpkin pie last night for work.


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon


----------



## Weavs33

csb said:


> This morning we realized two things if someone was going to make a porn based on Sharknado:
> 
> 1. It would be called Cocknado.
> 
> 2. It would star Tara Reid.


3. would make more money than Sharknado


----------



## NJmike PE

That's a given


----------



## SCarolinaNiki PE

snickerd3 said:


> made pumpkin pie last night for work.


 Crap. I was supposed to make pumpkin pie last night. Guess it's good I decided to work from home today.


----------



## csb

I need to bring a can of cranberry.


----------



## NJmike PE

Pumpkin beer


----------



## SCarolinaNiki PE

Mmmmmm.... Beer.


----------



## Weavs33

NJmike said:


> Pumpkin beer


mmmmmmm beer


----------



## NJmike PE

Beer good


----------



## sycamore PE

Pie good


----------



## NJmike PE

Beer and pie good. Thanksgiving good.


----------



## Weavs33

now I'm hungry


----------



## NJmike PE

I know. I'm talking g food and I'm home with my kiddos. Bad combo...


----------



## NJmike PE

At least I have plenty of time to spam today


----------



## SCarolinaNiki PE

Time for second breakfast?


----------



## NJmike PE

Already been there....


----------



## Weavs33

second breakfast or first lunch


----------



## NJmike PE

Top


----------



## SCarolinaNiki PE

Snack time! Goldfish!


----------



## NJmike PE

Pumpkin pie and coffee


----------



## SCarolinaNiki PE

Much better choice.


----------



## NJmike PE

Not really. I keep this up and I will need stretchy pants for Thursday


----------



## cement

I can't have plates full of baked goods sitting around the house. when will this madness be over!?!


----------



## NJmike PE

I know.


----------



## Jdsmith PE

Mid-morning post


----------



## envirotex

^^^is 2 posts away from 100.


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## envirotex

one more, then work


----------



## NJmike PE

Work is boring


----------



## Jdsmith PE

I'm boycotting until the results come in.


----------



## NJmike PE

Yeah been there jd. Until I got called out for billed hours and no production.


----------



## Jdsmith PE

Yeah, the tangible products of, let's say, a Land Development Firm are generally an effective litmus. I worked for 2 of those for about 10 years. Construction Management is much more of a "roll with the punches" kind of field. Forrest Fires and Thunderstorms, followed by a period of drought with the occaisonal down-pour of idiots to keep things interesting.


----------



## csb

I'm glad I'm a girl. That means it's acceptable for me to wear jeggings to Thanksgiving.


----------



## NJmike PE

Very true. Overall, I have been pretty good at mixing Internet surfing with actual work. Problem has been the crappy budgets due to state of the economy. Used to be more budgeted fluff


----------



## NJmike PE

Yeah, Jeggings are the fancier version of yoga pants and what Guy does like either.


----------



## blybrook PE

SCarolinaNiki PE said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> made pumpkin pie last night for work.
> 
> 
> 
> Crap. I was supposed to make pumpkin pie last night. Guess it's good I decided to work from home today.
Click to expand...

Here you go, takes care of the crap and the pie:


----------



## snickerd3

^that's funny.


----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike said:


> Pumpkin beer


May not be available on the east coast but Leinenkugel's just put their seasonal "Snowshoe Vanilla Porter". And it is ever tasty. :thumbs:

Most of my Thanksgiving will consist of homework and my final term project. Yay.


----------



## NJmike PE

Nice.


----------



## NJmike PE

Well, that's being productive...


----------



## sycamore PE

I'm glad I'm pregnant and only wear stretchy pants for the next 5 months.


----------



## NJmike PE

My wife is ready to pop. Has about 6 weeks to go. Even stretchies do cut it for her anymore. Just Pg clothes now.


----------



## blybrook PE

And its time to head off to da office...


----------



## Jdsmith PE

Congrats to the both of you.


----------



## NJmike PE

Thanks. Three kids are just crazy. What was I thinking


----------



## Weavs33

knight1fox3 said:


> NJmike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pumpkin beer
> 
> 
> 
> May not be available on the east coast but Leinenkugel's just put their seasonal "Snowshoe Vanilla Porter". And it is ever tasty. :thumbs:
> 
> Most of my Thanksgiving will consist of homework and my final term project. Yay.
Click to expand...

Oh, its on the east coast and its delish!!


----------



## csb

"Oh this feels so good" would be my guess.


----------



## Jdsmith PE

^^^LOL


----------



## NJmike PE

csb said:


> "Oh this feels so good" would be my guess.


That about says it all.


----------



## Jdsmith PE

I guess it can wait until tomorrow.


----------



## NJmike PE

Making Mac n cheese for the kiddos


----------



## knight1fox3

^ and bacon for dad?


----------



## NJmike PE

No. Ran out of bacon. Picking up more for Thanksgiving morning


----------



## snickerd3

NJmike said:


> Making Mac n cheese for the kiddos


ate that almost every day for lunch as a kid. some days my mom served it with hotdogs.


----------



## NJmike PE

Yup. Me too.


----------



## SCarolinaNiki PE

Decided to take my muscle relaxer for my shoulder, there went 2 hours to a drug induced nap.


----------



## SCarolinaNiki PE

Now to figure out what we have in the house for lunch, though mac &amp; cheese &amp; hot dogs is sounding good.


----------



## Judowolf PE

^mac n cheese w hotdogs is awesome, the kiddos(including me) love it!


----------



## cement

I'm going to go hit the roller grill at the gas station. Maybe there are some leftover breakfast sausages?


----------



## blybrook PE

The roller grill? Really?

Uh, haven't dared touch one of those things in years!!!


----------



## cement

what doesn't kill you makes you stronger


----------



## sycamore PE

I'm going to microwave some leftovers


----------



## csb

cement said:


> what doesn't kill you makes you stronger




I like the thought of cement belting out some Kelly Clarkson while he gets said roller dog.


----------



## Jdsmith PE

Left overs here too...


----------



## cement

let me see if I can prepare a selfie


----------



## NJmike PE

Damn. I step away to be a responsible parent (diapers, cleanup after lunch) and I missed all of this...


----------



## sycamore PE

My office cafeteria setup a roller grill once. It was quickly determined a failure and dismantled.


----------



## NJmike PE

I have never ordered from one of those grease trucks before.


----------



## csb

We have a cafeteria at work, but I think that's because the building was built in the 60s. Cafeterias seemed like a normal thing, the complex was quite large for the time, and it was on the outskirts of town. Now I'm not sure how it stays open. It's part of the employee association and the rent is done at a massive discount.


----------



## snickerd3

i wish we had a cafeteria. would eat there most everyday if we had one. I hate getting lunch ready the night before or morning of. It's so nice the daycare feeds Minisnick breakfast/lunch/snakcs. he is going to be a hot lunch kid when he gets to full day school...that's all i can say


----------



## csb

I just put more money in my kid's lunch account. Our summer program doesn't provide meals and we struggle with getting lunch together.


----------



## akwooly

When I worked on a military installation contractors got to eat at the dining facility, for $2.50 you got salad bar, entree, dessert and drink. Food wasn't that bad but for the price you couldn't beat it. Plus we could easily walk to it.


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## NJmike PE

Quiet afternoon


----------



## knight1fox3

^ spam reserves are low...


----------



## sycamore PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

I guess 10k before Thanksgiving is pretty much out of the question now. Would need 700 between tonight and tomorrow


----------



## snickerd3

^not unheard of...


----------



## sycamore PE

Yawn. Oh well.


----------



## NJmike PE

True. However I've only been a part of one where the rules were suspended


----------



## sycamore PE

If you get enough people, the post counts go up even with the rules


----------



## NJmike PE

True


----------



## snickerd3

^this


----------



## sycamore PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## sycamore PE

Doing dull online training


----------



## Judowolf PE

^what are you talking about, I can remember back in the old days we would knock out 3-400 posts in an hour or so!


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## sycamore PE

Tsop


----------



## NJmike PE

Stop


----------



## sycamore PE

Ham


----------



## snickerd3

blonded haired hippy girl with dreads...when they are grown out like 4 -5 inches its time to get new ones or remove the old ones.


----------



## cement

Eggs


----------



## envirotex

thinking it's a Papa Murphy's kind of night...


----------



## NJmike PE

Evening spam


----------



## cement

I can't decide if tomorrow is Columbus Day or Veteran's Day


----------



## envirotex

random optional holiday? that would be columbus day.


----------



## sycamore PE

Windows Internet Explorer (Not Responding)


----------



## NJmike PE

I never use ie


----------



## knight1fox3

envirotex said:


> thinking it's a Papa Murphy's kind of night...


Ah, do like that place for quick Fri. night or weekend meals. Even have the punch card. 



sycamore PE said:


> *Windows Internet Explorer*


Found your problem, see solution below. :thumbs:



NJmike said:


> I never use ie


----------



## sycamore PE

It's the only thing that works for a lot of our work applications.


----------



## knight1fox3

^ with the right add-on, most if not all "IE only apps" will work in other browsers. Compatibility issues were only real problems during the Netscape Navigator days. 

Though I will say, the new IE10 actually runs pretty slick. MS is actually listening to enthusiasts for a change on what really needed to be improved upon.


----------



## NJmike PE

I have been a Firefox guy for a while now.


----------



## sycamore PE

Trying to complete my dull online training in Firefox now.


----------



## snickerd3

knight1fox3 said:


> ^ with the right add-on, most if not all "IE only apps" will work in other browsers. Compatibility issues were only real problems during the Netscape Navigator days.
> 
> Though I will say, the new IE10 actually runs pretty slick. MS is actually listening to enthusiasts for a change on what really needed to be improved upon.


&lt;---- can't download anything higher than IE 8 on work computer anything newer wont work.


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm done. I call uncle. These kids have worn me out. Mrs. NJ3 has a doctors appointment this evening so not only do I have day time duty, but also OT. in addition I cleaned the house for Thanksgiving and again because of the kids. I'm so done. I need a beer


----------



## SCarolinaNiki PE

I miss beer. That's the worse part of being on meds


----------



## NJmike PE

Worst part is I only have 2 beers in the house. Time to mix with jameson.


----------



## cement

&lt;---packing up to head to the mountains!


----------



## NJmike PE

Like permanently? Live off the land, avoid taxes, all that?


----------



## cement

I got a book about that....

But we just have the condo for the week.


----------



## akwooly

So I have been waiting for responses and waiting on direction for my project for the last two weeks, now everyone has finally decided to look at the project and comment. Now I am swamped. but I am still not coming in on Friday.


----------



## Jabert

Post


----------



## sycamore PE

Evening spam


----------



## Jabert

Spam again


----------



## akwooly

growler fill tonight.


----------



## blybrook PE

Gotta get mine filled soon too


----------



## Jabert

Did I get da top?


----------



## akwooly

yes you did top.

bly where you gonna fill yours? Moose's Tooth has pretty good beer in Anchortown.


----------



## NJmike PE

Beer


----------



## Jabert

Beer is a good idea


----------



## sycamore PE

Water


----------



## akwooly

no beer, yet


----------



## blybrook PE

akwooly said:


> yes you did top.
> 
> bly where you gonna fill yours? Moose's Tooth has pretty good beer in Anchortown.


Either Moose's or Bear Tooth. Most likely Moose's as its closer to the apartment


----------



## knight1fox3

Building server PC

Watching Rudolph classic on CBS.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Only 0.5 days of work left to work this week!!


----------



## NJmike PE

Wife is watching Rudolph. I'm watching Bourne Legacy


----------



## knight1fox3

^ ooh nice pick! I really liked that one.


----------



## sycamore PE

1 work day left. Plan to complete more online training that's required by the end of the year


----------



## akwooly

Now beer.


----------



## sycamore PE

Lalalala


----------



## NJmike PE

It is pretty good. Jeremy Renner is a decent actor.


----------



## Jabert

Forgot to drink beer... Going now!


----------



## sycamore PE

Gonna hang some laundry


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Watching news on the TV


----------



## sycamore PE

Lalalala


----------



## akwooly

NJmike said:


> It is pretty good. Jeremy Renner is a decent actor.


Hurt locker. I thought it was good but my EOD buddy said his life/time in iraq is nothing like the hurt locker.


----------



## NJmike PE

Really? That's a shame. Oh well. Hollywood, right?


----------



## sycamore PE

Are movies ever made to be realistic?


----------



## akwooly

Hopefully Lone Survivor will. Peter Berg has invested a lot of effort and worked with Marcus Luttrell to make it authentic.


----------



## blybrook PE

Not enuf bacon, hookers and blow


----------



## akwooly

Try looking on Craigslist.


----------



## blybrook PE

Found this too


----------



## akwooly

Pure awesome


----------



## sycamore PE

I'm sure all those athletes pictured on the label eat lots of bacon jerky.


----------



## blybrook PE

I'm gonna try it out this weekend


----------



## akwooly

Real athletes like football, hockey or rugby players should have been pictured. They would definitely eat bacon jerky.


----------



## NJmike PE

Morning post


----------



## sycamore PE

Happy Turkey Day Eve!


----------



## Weavs33

come on 3 o'clock


----------



## Jdsmith PE

Luckily, I only have to make it until 1:00.


----------



## NJmike PE

coffee without chasing around my kids post


----------



## Weavs33

yea, i may cut out a LITTLE before 3


----------



## sycamore PE

I was talking with team members in Shanghai last night and reminded them that the lab in the US would be closed for holidays on Thursday and Friday. My colleague in China said " yes, we know. Thanksgiving - big chicken." Which I think is a perfect explanation of Thanksgiving - the holiday where Americans take time off to roast big chickens.


----------



## Jdsmith PE

^^^^Love it!


----------



## NinjaPanther

I think I actually prefer chicken over turkey. If it weren't for the gravy, I'm not sure I'd be much of a turkey fan at all. Although turkey bacon is still pretty good.


----------



## snickerd3

sycamore PE said:


> I was talking with team members in Shanghai last night and reminded them that the lab in the US would be closed for holidays on Thursday and Friday. My colleague in China said " yes, we know. Thanksgiving - big chicken." Which I think is a perfect explanation of Thanksgiving - the holiday where Americans take time off to roast big chickens.


several weeks ago we were at the store and passed by all the thanksgiving supplies decorated with turkeys and such. minisnick turns to me and askes "When is Chicken Day?"


----------



## Jdsmith PE

NinjaPanther said:


> I think I actually prefer chicken over turkey. If it weren't for the gravy, I'm not sure I'd be much of a turkey fan at all. Although turkey bacon is still pretty good.




Smoked Turkey legs might be my favorite of all...


----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike said:


> It is pretty good. Jeremy Renner is a decent actor.


Indeed. Liked him has Hawkeye in the Avengers as well.



akwooly said:


> NJmike said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is pretty good. Jeremy Renner is a decent actor.
> 
> 
> 
> Hurt locker. I thought it was good but my EOD buddy said his life/time in iraq is nothing like the hurt locker.
Click to expand...

I've shared similar sentiments with my old roommate who was in Fallujah when the US dropped units in to end the major scuffle there.



sycamore PE said:


> Are movies ever made to be realistic?


Yes! Have you ever seen Bloodsport?! :huh:


----------



## akwooly

Frank Dux and bloodsport is real!


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> NJmike said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is pretty good. Jeremy Renner is a decent actor.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed. Liked him has Hawkeye in the Avengers as well.
> 
> 
> 
> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is pretty good. Jeremy Renner is a decent actor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hurt locker. I thought it was good but my EOD buddy said his life/time in iraq is nothing like the hurt locker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've shared similar sentiments with my old roommate who was in Fallujah when the US dropped units in to end the major scuffle there.
> 
> 
> 
> sycamore PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are movies ever made to be realistic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes! Have you ever seen Bloodsport?! :huh:
Click to expand...

I understand that Act of Valor was pretty close to true, albeit a compilation of various real situations. Still used real SEALS in place of actors.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost time to go home!!!


----------



## NJmike PE

Ship Wreck said:


> Almost time to go home!!!


almost lunch time


----------



## knight1fox3

When will it be beer-thirty?


----------



## snickerd3

almost breaktime


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> When will it be beer-thirty?


12 minutes from now


----------



## sycamore PE

Time to look at some data, send some emails, and complete some boring project management training modules that I have been procrastinating about.


----------



## Master slacker

toast posties!

edit: and a ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## sycamore PE

Gobble gobble


----------



## NJmike PE

need food now


----------



## csb

POST-E-OST-E-OST!


----------



## Jdsmith PE

T - (2 hrs., 9 minutes)


----------



## csb

Doughnut time! (Here's hoping the sugar police aren't around today.)


----------



## NJmike PE

just ate my lunch, at 1100. gonna be another long day...


----------



## cement

Scrambled eggs and bangers. My Irish MIL is visiting.


----------



## sycamore PE

csb said:


> Doughnut time! (Here's hoping the sugar police aren't around today.)


By "sugar police," do you mean knight1fox3? I don't think he's ever left a doughnut post without a reply about the high cholesterol levels and imminent death associated with doughnuts.


----------



## snickerd3

doughnuts or cookies or sugar are mandatory on my allergy shot days. I don't normally have a sweet tooth but shot days are totally different story


----------



## sycamore PE

I require sugar to make up for insomnia.


----------



## Jdsmith PE

^and coffee.


----------



## sycamore PE

That too.


----------



## snickerd3

ran out of caffeinnated pop yesterday. Might need to make a run to the McD's to get the next dose.


----------



## akwooly

coffee. the only time i have soda is with my whiskey.


----------



## Jdsmith PE

mmmm... Jameson


----------



## sycamore PE

Ya know, you could put whiskey in your coffee, too.


----------



## knight1fox3

sycamore PE said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doughnut time! (Here's hoping the sugar police aren't around today.)
> 
> 
> 
> By "sugar police," do you mean knight1fox3? I don't think he's ever left a doughnut post without a reply about the high cholesterol levels and imminent death associated with doughnuts.
Click to expand...

LOL. I don't think I've gone as far to say imminent death would ensue, but cholesterol yes. DAMMIT SOMEONE HERE NEEDS TO KEEP THE MEMBERS OF THIS BOARD HEALTHY! ldman: I blame Tony Horton.

Everything in moderation.


----------



## blybrook PE

Warming up out there


----------



## sycamore PE

Pumpkin donuts pumpkin donuts pumpkin donuts


----------



## knight1fox3

Beetlegeuse Beetlegeuse Beetlegeuse!


----------



## SCarolinaNiki PE

Oooooo... yummy pumpkin donuts


----------



## akwooly

sycamore PE said:


> Ya know, you could put whiskey in your coffee, too.




summer after high school i was working on a construction site i picked up a thermos i thought was mine took a big drink thinking it was my coffee, it was whiskey with a splash of coffee. It belonged to one of the old timers on the crew, who i suspected was drunk when i first started working there.


----------



## sycamore PE

My baking plans over the next 4 days include pumpkin bread, pumpkin pancakes, and pumpkin pie.


----------



## csb

knight1fox3 said:


> sycamore PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> csb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doughnut time! (Here's hoping the sugar police aren't around today.)
> 
> 
> 
> By "sugar police," do you mean knight1fox3? I don't think he's ever left a doughnut post without a reply about the high cholesterol levels and imminent death associated with doughnuts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL. I don't think I've gone as far to say imminent death would ensue, but cholesterol yes. DAMMIT SOMEONE HERE NEEDS TO KEEP THE MEMBERS OF THIS BOARD HEALTHY! ldman: I blame Tony Horton.
> 
> Everything in moderation.
Click to expand...



Ack! Busted!


----------



## Jdsmith PE

Pumpkin Doughnuts?... Must stop at store on the way home.


----------



## sycamore PE

A local coffee shop makes pumpkin donuts and they are excellent. Another coffee shop makes pumpkin scones, which are also amazing. I love pumpkin season.


----------



## cdcengineer

What's been going on in here? What have I missed?


----------



## Jdsmith PE

^SPAM


----------



## NJmike PE

^what he said


----------



## akwooly

knight1fox3 said:


> sycamore PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> csb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doughnut time! (Here's hoping the sugar police aren't around today.)
> 
> 
> 
> By "sugar police," do you mean knight1fox3? I don't think he's ever left a doughnut post without a reply about the high cholesterol levels and imminent death associated with doughnuts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL. I don't think I've gone as far to say imminent death would ensue, but cholesterol yes. DAMMIT SOMEONE HERE NEEDS TO KEEP THE MEMBERS OF THIS BOARD HEALTHY! ldman: I blame Tony Horton.
> 
> Everything in moderation.
Click to expand...

mmmm, TIM Hortons


----------



## Jdsmith PE

Gotta get that count up...


----------



## snickerd3

almost lunch...need to decide what to get


----------



## Jdsmith PE

snickerd3 said:


> almost lunch...need to decide what to get




Hot food...


----------



## NJmike PE

boss saved me. he brought in a tray of lasagna and table full of cookies and other desserts.


----------



## sycamore PE

cdcengineer said:


> What's been going on in here? What have I missed?


You're really going to have to read all 9300 previous posts to get caught up.


----------



## Jdsmith PE

NJmike said:


> boss saved me. he brought in a tray of lasagna and table full of cookies and other desserts.




Damn... my boss only brought in alcohol.


----------



## sycamore PE

My boss brought nothing. I'll have to let him know that he's failing as a boss. I WANT LASAGNA!


----------



## Jdsmith PE

Bacon Lasagna?


----------



## NJmike PE

well, I should mention that all of this food is due to the recent passing of his mother in law. either way, food is food.


----------



## snickerd3

wtf is adobe illustrator? Is that like Office publisher?


----------



## akwooly

csb said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sycamore PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> csb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doughnut time! (Here's hoping the sugar police aren't around today.)
> 
> 
> 
> By "sugar police," do you mean knight1fox3? I don't think he's ever left a doughnut post without a reply about the high cholesterol levels and imminent death associated with doughnuts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL. I don't think I've gone as far to say imminent death would ensue, but cholesterol yes. DAMMIT SOMEONE HERE NEEDS TO KEEP THE MEMBERS OF THIS BOARD HEALTHY! ldman: I blame Tony Horton.
> 
> Everything in moderation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ack! Busted!
Click to expand...



I know what is healthy and what's not but I rarely follow what supposed to be "good" for you.


----------



## sycamore PE

snickerd3 said:


> wtf is adobe illustrator? Is that like Office publisher?


It's what technical writers use to make product literature. I know that much. I think it's better and more expensive than MS Publisher.


----------



## knight1fox3

sycamore PE said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> wtf is adobe illustrator? Is that like Office publisher?
> 
> 
> 
> It's what technical writers use to make product literature. I know that much. I think it's better and more expensive than MS Publisher.
Click to expand...

Basically. It can also be used to modify/create high resolution images (similar to photo shop but /w more versatility) for websites and other various marketing media types.


----------



## snickerd3

knight1fox3 said:


> sycamore PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> wtf is adobe illustrator? Is that like Office publisher?
> 
> 
> 
> It's what technical writers use to make product literature. I know that much. I think it's better and more expensive than MS Publisher.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Basically. It can also be used to modify/create high resolution images (similar to photo shop but /w more versatility) for websites and other various marketing media types.
Click to expand...

ah so fancy software, so that is why i never heard of it since I an in the dark ages of computers around here


----------



## Weavs33

3 o'clock......... 2:15 ehhhh same difference, have a nice Thanksgiving everyone. Don't drink too much.


----------



## blybrook PE

Enjoy the turducken


----------



## snickerd3

hope to leave at 3 today


----------



## knight1fox3

^ Hopefully won't be too far past 3 for me as well.


----------



## akwooly

here to closing time.

assist...


----------



## NJmike PE

not me. I'm stuck here until 4:30.

top

:bananalama:


----------



## Dark Knight

Same here. Let us start a spam frenzy just because we can.


----------



## akwooly

spam 'cus we can


----------



## NJmike PE

spamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspam

spamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspam

spamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspam

spamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspam

spamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspam

spamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspam

spamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspam

spamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspam

spamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspam

spamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspam

spamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspam

spamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspam

spamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspam

spamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspam

spamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspam

spamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspam

spamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspam

spamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspam

spamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspam

spamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspam

spamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspam

spamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspam

spamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspam

spamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspam

spamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspam

spamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspam

spamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspam

spamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspam

spamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspam

spamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspam

spamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspam

spamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspam

spamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspam

spamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspam

spamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspam

spamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspam

spamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspam

spamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspam

spamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspam


----------



## akwooly

dats a lot of spam


----------



## Road Guy

I dont mind being here the day before turkey day, but I OBJECT to being really fucking busy the day before turkey day


----------



## sycamore PE

As of noon, I am officially the last person working in my group.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

I have an hour left.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Afternoon nap time is over.


----------



## snickerd3

Capt Worley PE said:


> I have an hour left.


me too


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## snickerd3

i miss our old mail clerk....our current one who has been at the position for almost 2 yrs now still has lots of problems with the job.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

20 minutes


----------



## akwooly

snickerd3 said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have an hour left.
> 
> 
> 
> me too
Click to expand...

not even lunch time here.


----------



## blybrook PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

blybrook PE said:


> Spam


spam


----------



## akwooly

NJmike said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spam
> 
> 
> 
> spam
Click to expand...

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

akwooly said:


> NJmike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spam
> 
> 
> 
> spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> spam
Click to expand...

spam


----------



## akwooly

NJmike said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spam
> 
> 
> 
> spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> spam
Click to expand...

spam


----------



## Capt Worley PE

I'm out---happy turkey day, everybody!


----------



## NJmike PE

akwooly said:


> NJmike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spam
> 
> 
> 
> spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> spam
Click to expand...

spam


----------



## blybrook PE

Green spam and eggs


----------



## snickerd3

how the grinch stole christmas


----------



## akwooly

NJmike said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spam
> 
> 
> 
> spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> spam
Click to expand...

spam


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## akwooly

hipster beer


----------



## knight1fox3

Beer or spam?


----------



## NJmike PE

akwooly said:


> NJmike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spam
> 
> 
> 
> spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> spam
Click to expand...

spam


----------



## akwooly

NJmike said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spam
> 
> 
> 
> spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> spam
Click to expand...

Spam


----------



## snickerd3

almost out of here


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## snickerd3

later gators! have a great turkey day!


----------



## NJmike PE

akwooly said:


> NJmike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spam
> 
> 
> 
> spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
Click to expand...

spam


----------



## blybrook PE

Spam


----------



## csb

6 minutes to early freedom!


----------



## akwooly

NJmike said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spam
> 
> 
> 
> spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> spam
Click to expand...

spam


----------



## sycamore PE

Twinkies


----------



## csb

one more


----------



## knight1fox3

For the cause?


----------



## NJmike PE

You have posted more than the allowed number of quoted blocks of text


----------



## sycamore PE

Still at work spam


----------



## knight1fox3

Snow drift vanilla porter is calling my name...


----------



## NJmike PE

2500-1


----------



## sycamore PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Snow drift vanilla porter is calling my name...


This sounds tasty.


----------



## knight1fox3

^ you're not too far from where it's brewed.


----------



## sycamore PE

Ah, that's the Leinie's.


----------



## blybrook PE

Better than lenny's.

Still not as good as Stroh's


----------



## sycamore PE

Go home time!


----------



## blybrook PE

No, spam time


----------



## akwooly

2.5 hours then english mild

assist...


----------



## sycamore PE

Spam

:bananalama:


----------



## akwooly

aufeis


----------



## NJmike PE

Gelatinous meat byproduct


----------



## akwooly

hour and a half, bah humbug


----------



## Road Guy

5 o'clock Mountain time Elvis is leaving the building


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon pizza


----------



## sycamore PE

Mac n cheese pizza


----------



## akwooly

cpk california club pizza.


----------



## csb

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## akwooly

less that one hour


----------



## Jabert

So tired! And its not even 7pm


----------



## akwooly

red bull


----------



## csb

Gives you wings


----------



## akwooly

or cardiac arrhythmia


----------



## blybrook PE

I left 30 min ago after everyone else. Had to side step a moose walking home, but am def ready fer 4 day weekend


----------



## knight1fox3

sycamore PE said:


> Mac n cheese pizza


What the what?! :blink:


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm ready for bed.


----------



## NJmike PE

Happy Thanksgiving all.


----------



## sycamore PE

knight1fox3 said:


> sycamore PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mac n cheese pizza
> 
> 
> 
> What the what?! :blink:
Click to expand...

You have got to be kidding me. Are you really in Wisconsin? Ian's in Madison is known for this stuff. Toppers makes an extra fatty version - but I'm not sure what parts of the state Toppers dominates.


----------



## akwooly

Home with IPA in hand. Saving the English mild for tomorrow. In laws doing the turkey so all I'm responsible or it greenbean casserole and mashed sweet potatoes.


----------



## sycamore PE

I'm responsible for the mashed potatoes, pie, Brussels sprouts, and stuffing. My husband is responsible for warming up the turkey and picking a bottle of wine. My brother-in-law is responsible for entertaining my 2-yr-old.

I need to do a better job delegating next year.


----------



## knight1fox3

sycamore PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sycamore PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mac n cheese pizza
> 
> 
> 
> What the what?! :blink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have got to be kidding me. Are you really in Wisconsin? Ian's in Madison is known for this stuff. Toppers makes an extra fatty version - but I'm not sure what parts of the state Toppers dominates.
Click to expand...

Toppers is revolting.....


----------



## akwooly

knight1fox3 said:


> sycamore PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sycamore PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mac n cheese pizza
> 
> 
> 
> What the what?! :blink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have got to be kidding me. Are you really in Wisconsin? Ian's in Madison is known for this stuff. Toppers makes an extra fatty version - but I'm not sure what parts of the state Toppers dominates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Toppers is revolting.....
Click to expand...

What are you two talking about? I'm all for extra fatty.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Turkey day spam


----------



## akwooly

Thinking about the carb induced coma I'm going to be in this afternoon.


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm drooling over the though. Happy Thanksgiving wooly.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

It is already Turkey day


----------



## NJmike PE

Almost time to dive into the stuffing


----------



## blybrook PE

Off to get the paper with all da sales adds in it... Fun times ahead


----------



## akwooly

NJmike said:


> I'm drooling over the though. Happy Thanksgiving wooly.


Happy Thanksgiving NJmike


----------



## csb

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## NJmike PE

The most important task of the day is now complete. Liquor store


----------



## sycamore PE

Pie is in the oven.


----------



## blybrook PE

Happy Thanksgiving all


----------



## sycamore PE

NJmike said:


> The most important task of the day is now complete. Liquor store


The only store open here today is k-mart, so if we needed liquor, it'd have to be whatever crap they carry.
Fortunately, we are fully stocked.

(Not that I care too much since I'm not drinking it)


----------



## akwooly

Beer before noon on a Thursday, one of the many things I'm thankful for today.


----------



## blybrook PE

Bacon time!!!


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam and bacon


----------



## akwooly

Moar beer


----------



## NJmike PE

Patron!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

And that puts this years thanksgiving in the books.


----------



## Jabert

Ate too much post


----------



## NJmike PE

Same


----------



## akwooly

Will be eating in 20 mins!


----------



## NJmike PE

Need more patron


----------



## akwooly

Turkey!


----------



## NJmike PE

Stuffing leftovers


----------



## akwooly

It hurts.


----------



## sycamore PE

Before eating each bite of turkey, my son said "turkey! Gobba gobba."

:bananalama:


----------



## akwooly

scotch and dessert


----------



## blybrook PE

:bananalama:

Smart TV For the new place...


----------



## akwooly

I'm not that brave.


----------



## blybrook PE

Wasn't too bad; then again it wasn't best buy or one of the more popular stores. The store I hit up had the same tv as the more popular stores, just a few bucks more (~5), so that was worth my sanity.


----------



## NJmike PE

Off to work. Survey field work


----------



## Sapper PE LS

My wife and son went shopping yesterday, got back at 1:30 AM. My wife is funny, she loves to do the Black Friday thing because she enjoys the energy of all the people out in the middle of the night. She doesn't shop at Wal-Mart ever, tends to stay away from Best Buys and those types of places, so I'm not worried she'll get trampled, but still I tell her she can experience the same late night experience by going clubbing... Of course she's 9 months pregnant so clubbing isn't really her thing.


----------



## blybrook PE

Off to hit the deals again... More to get today...


----------



## csb

I only gained two pounds yesterday post


----------



## blybrook PE

Only one store left to hit, making great progress and not hitting any crowds!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I just not sure I can picture enough of a population in AK to have crowds anywhere.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Just looked it up, about 730k, more than I thought. I'm guessing they are pretty concentrated in the Fairbanks and Anchorage areas.


----------



## blybrook PE

Yep, anch is largest city with Fbx following close behind. Anch def has too many people living in it; saw a few places with lines about 1/4 mile long; thankfully I avoided those stores like the plague. Hit the home improvement stores and got all my shopping done!


----------



## csb

post


----------



## NJmike PE

back in the office post


----------



## csb

still at the office post


----------



## FLBuff PE

"Working" today post


----------



## NJmike PE

ready to go home post


----------



## akwooly

Ventured out and got socks.


----------



## NJmike PE

Home now. Ready for a drink


----------



## akwooly

Prost!


----------



## sycamore PE

Time to reheat T-day dinner!


----------



## NJmike PE

Been there. Done that.


----------



## akwooly

Turkey croquettes


----------



## csb

Thank goodness it's Friday!


----------



## NJmike PE

Shots of patron.


----------



## blybrook PE

Just shoveled da yard post. Glad I have a yooper scoop!!!


----------



## NJmike PE

Patron


----------



## knight1fox3

LOL. NO work today. Or else I'd quit. Been in this business too long to expect anything less. 



blybrook PE said:


> :bananalama:
> 
> Smart TV For the new place...


Which one you get?


----------



## sycamore PE

No work today because whomever picks the holidays picked today as one of them.


----------



## NJmike PE

Bedtime. Surveying in the cold weather and lugging around a generator and drill to set corner markers has really wiped me out


----------



## Jabert

Post


----------



## akwooly

i had to use a vacation day but well worth it!


----------



## sycamore PE

Tonight is lil Sapling's first night in his big-boy-bed. He's gotten too tall for the crib. Here's hoping I don't hear a peep from him until 7 am.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

How old is lil sapling? Little sapperette, just turned 2, and I think she's gonna be out soon, by climbing her way out... I can't remember when mini sap 1 transitioned, since it's been like 6 or 7 years since then.


----------



## akwooly

Lil wooletts were in toddler beds at 14 months.


----------



## NJmike PE

We just got NJM Jr to sleep in his big boy bed about a week ago. 2 years old.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

At 14 months I would not have been on board with toddler bed at all, even though we use baby gates, it isn't a guarantee that older brother or half asleep dad would close them in the middle of the night and lil sapperette is only within the last several months able to go up and down stairs without the constant threat of her toppling over.

Now, at 2 years 1 month, she is able to go up and down stairs safely and sleeps through the night with basically no problems, so I'm thinking it's time, but my wife wants to put it off a little longer.


----------



## NJmike PE

My 2 and 4 yr old are sharing a room so that complicates things a little. Like right now for instance. One wakes, they both wake up and now the whole family is awake at 0600.


----------



## NJmike PE

5 weeks down, 1-2 weeks remaining


----------



## sycamore PE

The first night in the big boy bed went well. Lil Sapling slept until 6 in his bed and didn't get out on his own. He has a side rail to keep him in.


----------



## NJmike PE

Christmas decorations today. Oh joy.


----------



## blybrook PE

knight1fox3 said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> :bananalama:
> 
> Smart TV For the new place...
> 
> 
> 
> Which one you get?
Click to expand...

Samsung 40". Matches the dvd player and other flat screen. And yes, we're in for remote hell.

On another note, off to the stealership for diagnostic of a new electronic whine / whistle at speed.


----------



## sycamore PE

Hubby and his brother are watching the Ohio State - Michigan game at a local pub. I got the Christmas shopping done.


----------



## csb

Move it along post


----------



## NJmike PE

+1 post


----------



## sycamore PE

Lalalalala


----------



## NJmike PE

Turkey leftovers day 2


----------



## akwooly

Slamming bars.


----------



## sycamore PE

Sitting by the fireplace doing nothing in particular.


----------



## blybrook PE

And another

Edit - TOP

:bananalama:


----------



## NJmike PE

Not top


----------



## blybrook PE

Lookin fer new door locks


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Christmas lights up... Check! Last bit of leaves raked and vacuumed (love my in-laws yard gadgets)... Check! Kids in bed... Check! Wife pretty much asleep... Check!

It's time to increase this thread's yardage stats.

Rules abandoned until 12:01 AM Eastern December 2nd, 2013.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

10k by midnight


----------



## NJmike PE

I love no rules


----------



## NJmike PE

Watching dinner with schmucks


----------



## NJmike PE

Having bacon for breakfast


----------



## NJmike PE

And pancakes


----------



## Sapper PE LS

.maps ot evah I


----------



## NJmike PE

That's creative


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam good


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I have to spam.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam fun


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam often


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Sad part is I'll probably fall fast asleep in like 20 minutes.


----------



## NJmike PE

I'll carry on as long as I can


----------



## NJmike PE

10k is the goal


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Sapper PE LS

And all the king's horses and all the king's men, couldn't put Humpty Dumpty back together again (though horses can't put anything together as they have no opposable thumbs and of course they couldn't do it again they hadn't ever done it in the first place).


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Very good observation


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Sapper PE LS

The cat in the hat knows a lot about that


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Opposable thumbs


----------



## NJmike PE

10k in the thread and 3k personal. Not a bad goal for the evening.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Sapper PE LS

But what the cat doesn't know about is that the mother probably would mind a lot if they do go to some far off land in a strange car called a thingamajigger with two caged up creatures called thing 1 and thing 2.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm not allowed to get in a with strangers


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Sapper PE LS

And since when did The Cat in the Hat become about education, the story I remember was about having a raucous good time while the parents were away and then cleaning up all the evidence at the last minute and the parents never being the wiser.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Typical high school party


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Sapper PE LS

We're robbing our children of the joy of being children, being able to imagine and play in total silliness, without the constant threat of an educational teaching point.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam

Top

:bananalama:


----------



## NJmike PE

Damn. Not top.


----------



## NJmike PE

Damn spam


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Yes! Sniped!


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam dam


----------



## NJmike PE

Very well played


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I bet spam does a damn fine job of damming your arteries


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## Sapper PE LS

It's hard to time tops when doing this on the phone, most of the time I miss them.


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## Sapper PE LS

How many till 10k?


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## Sapper PE LS

These are 50 per page right?


----------



## NJmike PE

Exactly. App is great, but recently it doesn't allow me to edit posts


----------



## NJmike PE

Yes 50 pp


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I think last I looked it was less than 500, so we must be somewhere around 400 now.


----------



## NJmike PE

375 until 10k


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## Sapper PE LS

It's gotta be near 400 either just over or just under


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

367


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Ah, I see so now we are close to 350


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Yeah should be no less than an hour


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Damn, the delay between my post and then next post means you've answered my question before I finish it out.


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Are you running wifi or mobile network


----------



## NJmike PE

That could be why the delay


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Anybody ever notice that the characters in Cars are extremely dirty minded?


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

In what way?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Mobile network because my phone is falling apart after too many drops and won't connect to the wifi anymore


----------



## NJmike PE

My son loves the movie. I watch all the time with him. Never noticed before


----------



## NJmike PE

That could be the reason for the delay


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Well, the comment about Flo has gas. Then there is the "I'd give my left two lug nuts" comment by mater. Then of course the whole McQueen and Sally sitting in a tree sing song that mater does.


----------



## NJmike PE

Oh, yeah. OK. I thought you meant dirtier than that.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

And I'm not serious. I've seen that movie over a hundred times with my son and now my daughter is really into it.


----------



## NJmike PE

Yes. I picked up on those comments. Kinda why I can sit and watch with him so often.


----------



## NJmike PE

Same here only reversed. First it was my daughter. Now my son. I'm sure #3 will love it too.


----------



## NJmike PE

Fine by me.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I have no less than 4 copies of that movie all scratched and unwatchable at different points in the story, so if I go to intermission a couple times during each viewing the whole movie can be seen from start to finish.


----------



## NJmike PE

I love watching all those movies. Cars, toy story, Nemo, monsters Inc, monsters University, and now planes.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

When is your number three due? Jan right? The way my wife is feeling right now, I think our third will be here in less than two weeks.


----------



## NJmike PE

That's funny. Doesn't surprise me either. Every time I turn around in this house, my kids are or trying to play with the movie discs.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I'm a Pixar fan also, seen every one except planes, but will see it soon enough I am sure. But I did not care much for cars 2.


----------



## NJmike PE

Yes. Jan 9th is the official due date but same boat. Doc says maybe an early delivery. Do you guys know what you are having?


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Btw, less than two weeks is acceptable since the due date is 22 days away.


----------



## NJmike PE

Cars 2 was "ok". I agree, not anywhere near as good as the first


----------



## Sapper PE LS

We know we are having a boy, you?


----------



## NJmike PE

That's true. In our case, baby is still underweight and measuring small.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Well gotta go, my wife is having cravings.


----------



## NJmike PE

This one we are going to keep a surprise. Being it will be our last.


----------



## NJmike PE

Good luck. Ttyl


----------



## NJmike PE

I'll carry on to 10k


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Ours weighed in at 7.5 lbs at last weeks check up, of course that is an estate, but I think we can all agree that an early delivery shod be fairly safe.


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper lifted rules until midnight on Dec 2nd post


----------



## NJmike PE

Sounds that way. Glad to hear.


----------



## NJmike PE

On top of weight issue, baby was also facing the wrong way until just recent.


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper lifted rules until midnight on Dec 2nd post


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper lifted rules until midnight on Dec 2nd post


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper lifted rules until midnight on Dec 2nd post


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper lifted rules until 12:01 am est on Dec 2nd post


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper lifted rules until 12:01 am est on Dec 2nd post


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper lifted rules until 12:01 am est on Dec 2nd post


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper lifted rules until 12:01 am est on Dec 2nd post


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper lifted rules until 12:01 am est on Dec 2nd post


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper lifted rules until 12:01 am est on Dec 2nd post


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper lifted rules until 12:01 am est on Dec 2nd post


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper lifted rules until 12:01 am est on Dec 2nd post


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper lifted rules until 12:01 am est on Dec 2nd post


----------



## NJmike PE

No rules

Top

:banamalama:


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper lifted rules until 12:01 am est on Dec 2nd post


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper lifted rules until 12:01 am est on Dec 2nd post


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper lifted rules until 12:01 am est on Dec 2nd post


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper lifted rules until 12:01 am est on Dec 2nd post


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper lifted rules until 12:01 am est on Dec 2nd post


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper lifted rules until 12:01 am est on Dec 2nd post


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper lifted rules until 12:01 am est on Dec 2nd post


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper lifted rules until 12:01 am est on Dec 2nd post


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper lifted rules until 12:01 am est on Dec 2nd post


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper lifted rules until 12:01 am est on Dec 2nd post


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper lifted rules until 12:01 am est on Dec 2nd post


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper lifted rules until 12:01 am est on Dec 2nd post


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper lifted rules until 12:01 am est on Dec 2nd post


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper lifted rules until 12:01 am est on Dec 2nd post


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper lifted rules until 12:01 am est on Dec 2nd post


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper lifted rules until 12:01 am est on Dec 2nd post


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper lifted rules until 12:01 am est on Dec 2nd post


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper lifted rules until 12:01 am est on Dec 2nd post


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper lifted rules until 12:01 am est on Dec 2nd post


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper lifted rules until 12:01 am est on Dec 2nd post


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper lifted rules until 12:01 am est on Dec 2nd post


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper lifted rules until 12:01 am est on Dec 2nd post


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper lifted rules until 12:01 am est on Dec 2nd post


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper lifted rules until 12:01 am est on Dec 2nd post


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper lifted rules until 12:01 am est on Dec 2nd post


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper lifted rules until 12:01 am est on Dec 2nd post


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper lifted rules until 12:01 am est on Dec 2nd post


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper lifted rules until 12:01 am est on Dec 2nd post


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper lifted rules until 12:01 am est on Dec 2nd post


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper lifted rules until 12:01 am est on Dec 2nd post


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper lifted rules until 12:01 am est on Dec 2nd post


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper lifted rules until 12:01 am est on Dec 2nd post


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper lifted rules until 12:01 am est on Dec 2nd post


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper lifted rules until 12:01 am est on Dec 2nd post


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper lifted rules until 12:01 am est on Dec 2nd post


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper lifted rules until 12:01 am est on Dec 2nd post


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper lifted rules until 12:01 am est on Dec 2nd post


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper lifted rules until 12:01 am est on Dec 2nd post


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper lifted rules until 12:01 am est on Dec 2nd post


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper lifted rules until 12:01 am est on Dec 2nd post


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper lifted rules until 12:01 am est on Dec 2nd post


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper lifted rules until 12:01 am est on Dec 2nd post


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper lifted rules until 12:01 am est on Dec 2nd post


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper lifted rules until 12:01 am est on Dec 2nd post


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper lifted rules until 12:01 am est on Dec 2nd post


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper lifted rules until 12:01 am est on Dec 2nd post


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper lifted rules until 12:01 am est on Dec 2nd post


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper lifted rules until 12:01 am est on Dec 2nd post


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper lifted rules until 12:01 am est on Dec 2nd post


----------



## NJmike PE

Top


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper lifted rules until 12:01 am est on Dec 2nd post


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper lifted rules until 12:01 am est on Dec 2nd post


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper lifted rules until 12:01 am est on Dec 2nd post


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper lifted rules until 12:01 am est on Dec 2nd post


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper lifted rules until 12:01 am est on Dec 2nd post


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper lifted rules until 12:01 am est on Dec 2nd post


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper lifted rules until 12:01 am est on Dec 2nd post


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper lifted rules until 12:01 am est on Dec 2nd post


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper lifted rules until 12:01 am est on Dec 2nd post


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper lifted rules until 12:01 am est on Dec 2nd post


----------



## blybrook PE

Spam a thon


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper lifted rules until 12:01 am est on Dec 2nd post


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper lifted rules until 12:01 am est on Dec 2nd post


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper lifted rules until 12:01 am est on Dec 2nd post


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper lifted rules until 12:01 am est on Dec 2nd post


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper lifted rules until 12:01 am est on Dec 2nd post


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper lifted rules until 12:01 am est on Dec 2nd post


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper lifted rules until 12:01 am est on Dec 2nd post


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper lifted rules until 12:01 am est on Dec 2nd post


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper lifted rules until 12:01 am est on Dec 2nd post


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper lifted rules until 12:01 am est on Dec 2nd post


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper lifted rules until 12:01 am est on Dec 2nd post


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper lifted rules until 12:01 am est on Dec 2nd post


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper lifted rules until 12:01 am est on Dec 2nd post


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper lifted rules until 12:01 am est on Dec 2nd post


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper lifted rules until 12:01 am est on Dec 2nd post


----------



## NJmike PE

Yes sir


----------



## NJmike PE

10k goal


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow up


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

A wild post appears


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper lifted rules until 12:01 am est on Dec 2nd post


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper lifted rules until 12:01 am est on Dec 2nd post


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper lifted rules until 12:01 am est on Dec 2nd post


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper lifted rules until 12:01 am est on Dec 2nd post


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper lifted rules until 12:01 am est on Dec 2nd post


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper lifted rules until 12:01 am est on Dec 2nd post


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper lifted rules until 12:01 am est on Dec 2nd post


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper lifted rules until 12:01 am est on Dec 2nd post


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper lifted rules until 12:01 am est on Dec 2nd post


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

Bacon!


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## blybrook PE

This thing can easily get to 10k tonight


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Absolutely


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

I'll random post between boxes while packing


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## blybrook PE

Hookers


----------



## blybrook PE

Bacon


----------



## NJmike PE

Nice.


----------



## blybrook PE

Blow


----------



## blybrook PE

Post toasties


----------



## blybrook PE

And


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm going to 10k, and then to 3k personal.


----------



## blybrook PE

Another

Edit - TOP

:bananalama:


----------



## blybrook PE

Nice, go for it


----------



## NJmike PE

I need 210


----------



## NJmike PE

209


----------



## NJmike PE

208


----------



## blybrook PE

Packing movies now


----------



## NJmike PE

207


----------



## NJmike PE

206


----------



## NJmike PE

205


----------



## NJmike PE

204


----------



## NJmike PE

203


----------



## NJmike PE

202


----------



## NJmike PE

201


----------



## NJmike PE

200


----------



## NJmike PE

199


----------



## NJmike PE

198


----------



## NJmike PE

197


----------



## NJmike PE

196


----------



## NJmike PE

195


----------



## NJmike PE

194


----------



## NJmike PE

1.3


----------



## blybrook PE

You'll get there faster than u think


----------



## NJmike PE

192


----------



## NJmike PE

191


----------



## blybrook PE

Have to look at thread stats soon


----------



## NJmike PE

No doubt. 190


----------



## NJmike PE

189


----------



## blybrook PE

Those r always fun to look at


----------



## NJmike PE

188


----------



## NJmike PE

I've been luck to take advantage of the rule restrictions to pad my numbers. 187


----------



## NJmike PE

186


----------



## NJmike PE

185


----------



## NJmike PE

184


----------



## NJmike PE

183


----------



## NJmike PE

182


----------



## NJmike PE

181


----------



## NJmike PE

180


----------



## NJmike PE

179


----------



## NJmike PE

178


----------



## NJmike PE

177


----------



## NJmike PE

176


----------



## NJmike PE

175


----------



## NJmike PE

174


----------



## NJmike PE

173


----------



## NJmike PE

172


----------



## NJmike PE

171


----------



## NJmike PE

170


----------



## NJmike PE

169


----------



## NJmike PE

168


----------



## NJmike PE

169


----------



## Jabert

Trying to help mike out.. he working hard for that 10K


----------



## NJmike PE

166


----------



## NJmike PE

165


----------



## Jabert

Sweet, and another top!


----------



## NJmike PE

Yeah buddy. Marching hard to that 10k this evening. 164


----------



## NJmike PE

163


----------



## NJmike PE

162


----------



## NJmike PE

161


----------



## NJmike PE

160


----------



## NJmike PE

159


----------



## NJmike PE

158


----------



## NJmike PE

157


----------



## NJmike PE

156


----------



## NJmike PE

155


----------



## NJmike PE

154


----------



## NJmike PE

153


----------



## NJmike PE

152


----------



## NJmike PE

151


----------



## NJmike PE

150


----------



## NJmike PE

149


----------



## NJmike PE

148


----------



## NJmike PE

147


----------



## NJmike PE

146


----------



## NJmike PE

145


----------



## NJmike PE

144


----------



## NJmike PE

143


----------



## NJmike PE

142


----------



## NJmike PE

141


----------



## NJmike PE

140


----------



## NJmike PE

139


----------



## NJmike PE

138


----------



## NJmike PE

137


----------



## NJmike PE

136


----------



## NJmike PE

135


----------



## NJmike PE

134


----------



## NJmike PE

133


----------



## NJmike PE

132


----------



## NJmike PE

131


----------



## NJmike PE

130


----------



## NJmike PE

129


----------



## NJmike PE

128


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Why do pregnant women crave ice cream when it's 20 degrees outside?


----------



## NJmike PE

127


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I mean there should be a law against that


----------



## NJmike PE

No clue. Those cravings suck though. 126


----------



## Sapper PE LS

And not to mention, mint chocolate chip? Blech!


----------



## NJmike PE

You're not kidding. 125


----------



## NJmike PE

124


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Oh well, only a few more weeks


----------



## NJmike PE

Yeah, the no sleeping at night. That I hate. 123


----------



## NJmike PE

122


----------



## NJmike PE

121


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I'm going to wager that my son arrives before results get posted.


----------



## NJmike PE

120


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I think this baby is coming soon... That's experience talking there


----------



## NJmike PE

Before any or all results? I'm guessing some time between 12/6 &amp; 12/13. 119


----------



## NJmike PE

That is true. At #3 it is all experience. 118


----------



## NJmike PE

117


----------



## NJmike PE

116


----------



## NJmike PE

115


----------



## NJmike PE

114


----------



## NJmike PE

113


----------



## NJmike PE

112


----------



## NJmike PE

111


----------



## NJmike PE

110


----------



## NJmike PE

109


----------



## NJmike PE

108


----------



## NJmike PE

107


----------



## NJmike PE

106


----------



## NJmike PE

105


----------



## NJmike PE

104


----------



## NJmike PE

103


----------



## NJmike PE

102


----------



## NJmike PE

101


----------



## NJmike PE

100


----------



## NJmike PE

99


----------



## NJmike PE

98


----------



## NJmike PE

97


----------



## NJmike PE

96


----------



## NJmike PE

95


----------



## NJmike PE

94


----------



## NJmike PE

93


----------



## NJmike PE

92


----------



## NJmike PE

91


----------



## NJmike PE

90


----------



## NJmike PE

89


----------



## NJmike PE

88


----------



## NJmike PE

87


----------



## NJmike PE

86


----------



## NJmike PE

85


----------



## NJmike PE

84


----------



## NJmike PE

83


----------



## NJmike PE

82


----------



## NJmike PE

81


----------



## NJmike PE

80


----------



## NJmike PE

79


----------



## NJmike PE

78


----------



## NJmike PE

77


----------



## NJmike PE

76


----------



## NJmike PE

75

10k

:bananalama:


----------



## NJmike PE

74

Top

:bananalama:


----------



## NJmike PE

73


----------



## NJmike PE

72


----------



## NJmike PE

71


----------



## NJmike PE

70


----------



## NJmike PE

69


----------



## NJmike PE

68


----------



## NJmike PE

67


----------



## NJmike PE

66


----------



## NJmike PE

65


----------



## NJmike PE

64


----------



## NJmike PE

63


----------



## NJmike PE

62


----------



## NJmike PE

61


----------



## NJmike PE

60


----------



## NJmike PE

59


----------



## NJmike PE

58


----------



## NJmike PE

57


----------



## NJmike PE

56


----------



## NJmike PE

55


----------



## NJmike PE

54


----------



## NJmike PE

53


----------



## NJmike PE

52


----------



## NJmike PE

51


----------



## NJmike PE

50


----------



## NJmike PE

49


----------



## NJmike PE

48


----------



## NJmike PE

47


----------



## NJmike PE

46


----------



## NJmike PE

45


----------



## NJmike PE

44


----------



## NJmike PE

43


----------



## NJmike PE

42


----------



## NJmike PE

41


----------



## NJmike PE

40


----------



## NJmike PE

39


----------



## NJmike PE

38


----------



## NJmike PE

37


----------



## NJmike PE

36


----------



## NJmike PE

35


----------



## NJmike PE

34


----------



## NJmike PE

33


----------



## NJmike PE

32


----------



## NJmike PE

31


----------



## NJmike PE

30


----------



## NJmike PE

29


----------



## NJmike PE

28


----------



## NJmike PE

27


----------



## NJmike PE

26


----------



## NJmike PE

25


----------



## NJmike PE

24

Top

:bananalama:


----------



## NJmike PE

23


----------



## NJmike PE

22


----------



## NJmike PE

21


----------



## blybrook PE

And another


----------



## NJmike PE

20


----------



## NJmike PE

19


----------



## NJmike PE

18


----------



## NJmike PE

17


----------



## NJmike PE

16


----------



## NJmike PE

15


----------



## NJmike PE

14


----------



## blybrook PE

Congrats NJ!!!


----------



## NJmike PE

13


----------



## blybrook PE

Off to c da wizard


----------



## NJmike PE

12


----------



## NJmike PE

11

We got to 10k for the thread. On the verge of 3k personal.


----------



## NJmike PE

10


----------



## NJmike PE

9


----------



## NJmike PE

8


----------



## NJmike PE

7


----------



## NJmike PE

6


----------



## NJmike PE

5


----------



## NJmike PE

4


----------



## NJmike PE

3


----------



## NJmike PE

2


----------



## NJmike PE

1


----------



## NJmike PE

3k

:bananalama: :bananalama: :bananalama:


----------



## NJmike PE

Ok. Im done for the night.


----------



## NJmike PE

Next stop, 15k


----------



## akwooly

WTF happened in here?


----------



## akwooly

-30 in the valley.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam happened in here. The 10k happened in here. Be sure to tell your grandkids about it. The Spam fest of 2013


----------



## NJmike PE

Time to make some pancakes and bacon for the family.


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon


----------



## sycamore PE

Morning!


----------



## NJmike PE

Morning


----------



## Sapper PE LS

To bring everybody up to speed, rules are suspended till midnight tonight. Why? Because I got the lights up, the leaves up, and I think my third baby will be born early.


----------



## NJmike PE

I think I recall discussing something about this last night


----------



## Sapper PE LS

And NJMike hit a personal milestone of 3k, and the thread turned past 10k. This sums up what happened in this thread in the past 12 hours.


----------



## blybrook PE

Mornin post


----------



## blybrook PE

And the current thread stats:

NJmike

2645

blybrook PE

1284

akwooly

1228

Sapper

708

sycamore PE

669

Dexman PE

640

maryannette

590

knight1fox3

525

engineergurl

482

envirotex

314

csb

185

snickerd3

169

jdsmith6

102

Sapper.

72

cement

61

Flyer_PE

40

Dark Knight

39

Capt Worley PE

39

SCarolinaNiki PE

37

Road Guy

34

Master slacker

30

NinjaPanther

28

Dleg

24

Jabert

22

wilheldp_PE

20

TouchDown

19

Ship Wreck

17

Weavs33

17

baconbot

13

spambot

9

Supe

8

VTEnviro

7

mudpuppy

3

ChemENewbie

2

Florida Tom

2

Judowolf PE

2

FLBuff PE

2

danadiva81

1

testee

1

YMZ PE

1

cdcengineer

1

frazil

1

goodal

1


----------



## NJmike PE

Post bacon post


----------



## NJmike PE

Hard to believe that I only had 364 total posts, coming into this thread. I love spam


----------



## blybrook PE

It builds your post count &amp; credit. Stick around after results r released, become a supporting member &amp; hang out.

You may be surprised on all that happens around here.


----------



## blybrook PE

Running fer a new page


----------



## blybrook PE

Spamming


----------



## blybrook PE

Bacon


----------



## blybrook PE

Hookers

Edit - TOP

:bananalama:


----------



## blybrook PE

Hookers


----------



## blybrook PE

Blow


----------



## blybrook PE

And back to changing addresses


----------



## NJmike PE

I already am a supporting member. Never did receive my window sticker though.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Post take my daughter someplace to run around post


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Really looking forward to a down day


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Probably gonna be sent on a craving run soon


----------



## Sapper PE LS

It's hard to believe that Christmas is in 24 days


----------



## Sapper PE LS

It's hard to believe I'm about to have three kids


----------



## Sapper PE LS

When did they raise the price of the average toy from about $5 to $25 at Toys R Us?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Why can't we all live like the Puritans


----------



## blybrook PE

NJmike said:


> I already am a supporting member. Never did receive my window sticker though.


Ok, it'll show up eventually. RG is usually good about sending those out. May have been delayed with his recent move and the holidays.


----------



## blybrook PE

Gonna go get another hours sleep b4 da stores open


----------



## csb

A running streak sounds like a great thing until you actually have to run every single day.


----------



## csb

Post


----------



## csb

Am I to 10K yet?


----------



## csb

42 more posts!


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Need beer


----------



## NJmike PE

Almost time for football


----------



## akwooly

Sunday already.


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

I am sparticus


----------



## akwooly

Sam's club, bacon resupply. Making lunch out of the samples.


----------



## NJmike PE

bacon good


----------



## akwooly

Coffee and whiskey.


----------



## NJmike PE

Dinner time. Switching it up. Need a break from turkey. Chinese food it is.


----------



## NJmike PE

Thinking about spamming hard again tonight during giants game. Wanna push hard for 4k before rules are back


----------



## akwooly

Spamwhich


----------



## akwooly

Got a ninja blender at sam's. what to blend first?


----------



## akwooly

Margarita?


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon and chocolate protein shake mix.


----------



## NJmike PE

The would work too


----------



## akwooly

That sounds good, bacon chocolate protein shake!


----------



## akwooly

I never walk out of sam's club without spending $200.


----------



## NJmike PE

I know. That's the problem.


----------



## akwooly

Do I use the shitty Cuervo or the patrón for margarita?


----------



## envirotex

start with the patron


----------



## NJmike PE

Depends what you're looking to achieve. A good drink, or sh!t faced.

Top

:bananalama:


----------



## envirotex

after the first one it won't matter if it's the cuervo


----------



## envirotex

tradicional is pretty good in margaritas


----------



## envirotex

i prefer herradura though


----------



## NJmike PE

Battery dead on phone. Need to charge it.


----------



## envirotex

especially in a rocks margarita


----------



## envirotex

ice, tequila, a splash of limeade, some topo chico, and a slice of lime.


----------



## envirotex

no salt


----------



## akwooly

I think I am going for taste.

For now, so going with the patron.


----------



## envirotex

working tonight, though


----------



## envirotex

so none for me


----------



## envirotex

one more post


----------



## envirotex

3700


----------



## envirotex

and still no warning points


----------



## envirotex

back to work now...meeting on tuesday


----------



## akwooly

envirotex said:


> working tonight, though


You a vampire?


----------



## akwooly

Need to expand my tequila horizon. All I know is Cuervo and patron.


----------



## akwooly

I'm a scotch guy.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Bout to drink some bourbon, and join my sons minecraft world, so he can make me feel like an imbecile with all the awesome stuff he can build with redstone.


----------



## NJmike PE

Watching doc mcstuffins with the kids. Then Giants after with heavy side of spam.


----------



## akwooly

Middle daughter likes doc her older sister doesn't like it out of spite.


----------



## sycamore PE

I'm not so sure about this 5-day workweek we have coming up.


----------



## sycamore PE

We sent my brother-in-law back to Chicago, did some yard work, replaced a brake light, and got groceries bought for the week. I even fit in a trip to the library.


----------



## NJmike PE

Work sucks


----------



## akwooly

Concur. Good thing I love my job.


----------



## knight1fox3

Wow nice job doing some damage in here.



sycamore PE said:


> I'm not so sure about this 5-day workweek we have coming up.


Amen to that! And finals week rapidly approaching. Bleh!!!


----------



## NJmike PE

Gonna see what kind of damage I can do with the final 4 hours. Hoping to get another 1k knocked off before rules reinstated.


----------



## akwooly

Go for it NJ!


----------



## akwooly

Spamalong


----------



## akwooly

Ninja blends way better than my old crappy oster błender. But I need ear protection this thing is loud.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Just finished mowing the lawn.


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## akwooly

Now smoothies for the kids


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## akwooly

Ship Wreck said:


> Just finished mowing the lawn.


Haven't had to do that for over 2 months.


----------



## akwooly

Christmas music.


----------



## akwooly

No tree yet


----------



## akwooly

Everyone on my facebooks feels the need to let everyone know they put their tree up.


----------



## akwooly

My kiddos library book shows Alaska smaller than Texas. the author must be from Texas and have a complex.


----------



## blybrook PE

Just replaced a dishwasher and the friggen air gap leaks like a sieve. Gotta replace that bugger now too...


----------



## blybrook PE

Still waiting on internet provider to show up and hook up my service


----------



## blybrook PE

Cut alaska in half and make Texas the THIRD largest state!!!


----------



## NJmike PE

Spamfest


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

I will definitely be wearing my co-worker's patience between now and Christmas day with my Christmas music.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Top


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Giants game about to start post


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Caramel apple cheesecake


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Bottom


----------



## NJmike PE

Top


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon Hookers blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon Hookers blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon Hookers blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon Hookers blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon Hookers blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon Hookers blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon Hookers blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon Hookers blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon Hookers blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon Hookers blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon Hookers blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon Hookers blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon Hookers blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon Hookers blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon Hookers blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon Hookers blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon Hookers blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon Hookers blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon Hookers blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon Hookers blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon Hookers blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon Hookers blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon Hookers blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon Hookers blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon Hookers blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon Hookers blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon Hookers blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon Hookers blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon Hookers blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon Hookers blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon Hookers blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon Hookers blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon Hookers blow


----------



## Sapper PE LS

My goodness aren't we spammy tonight?


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon Hookers blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam Spam Spam. I love spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon Hookers blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon Hookers blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Curious to see what kind of damage I can do with 4hrs, a Sunday night football game and no thread rules.


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon Hookers blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon Hookers blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon Hookers blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon Hookers blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon Hookers blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon Hookers blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon Hookers blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon Hookers blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon Hookers blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Bottom


----------



## NJmike PE

Top


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon Hookers blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon Hookers blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon Hookers blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon Hookers blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon Hookers blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon Hookers blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon Hookers blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon Hookers blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon Hookers blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon Hookers blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon Hookers blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon Hookers blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon Hookers blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon Hookers blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon Hookers blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon Hookers blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon Hookers blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon Hookers blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon Hookers blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon Hookers blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon Hookers blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon Hookers blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon Hookers blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon Hookers blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon Hookers blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon Hookers blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon Hookers blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon Hookers blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon Hookers blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon Hookers blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon Hookers blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon Hookers blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon Hookers blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon Hookers blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon Hookers blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon Hookers blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon Hookers blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon Hookers blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon Hookers blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon Hookers blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon Hookers blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon Hookers blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon Hookers blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon Hookers blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon Hookers blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon Hookers blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon Hookers blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon Hookers blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon Hookers blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon Hookers blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## akwooly

Dang I look away for 30 mins and NJ did some serious spamage.


----------



## akwooly

Hookers blow bacon


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Bottom


----------



## NJmike PE

Top


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## akwooly

Crabs


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## akwooly

Lobster


----------



## akwooly

Whiskey


----------



## akwooly

Whiskey Tango


----------



## akwooly

Wife does not approve of spamfest.


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Neither does mine which is why I Spam after goes to bed


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Bottom


----------



## NJmike PE

Top


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Plenty of time to spam. Giants game sucks


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## akwooly

Wifey called me a nerd.


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

I've heard similar. Tell her that you're an engineer. You're supposed to be a nerd


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Bottom


----------



## NJmike PE

Top


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## akwooly

Yeah she knew what she was getting into when we got married.


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## akwooly

Raindrops on roses and whiskers on kittens


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## akwooly

Bright copper kettles and warm woolen mittens


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## akwooly

Brown paper packages tied up with strings


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## akwooly

These are a few of my favorite things


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## akwooly

Cream colored ponies and crisp apple streudels


----------



## NJmike PE

Bottom


----------



## NJmike PE

Top


----------



## akwooly

Doorbells and sleigh bells and schnitzel with noodles


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon


----------



## akwooly

Wild geese that fly with the moon on their wings


----------



## NJmike PE

Fixed the newel post


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon


----------



## akwooly

These are a few of my favorite things


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon


----------



## akwooly

Girls in white dresses with blue satin sashes


----------



## akwooly

Snowflakes that stay on my nose and eyelashes


----------



## akwooly

Silver white winters that melt into springs


----------



## akwooly

These are a few of my favorite things


----------



## akwooly

When the dog bites


----------



## akwooly

When the bee stings


----------



## akwooly

When I'm feeling sad


----------



## akwooly

I simply remember my favorite things


----------



## akwooly

And then I don't feel so bad


----------



## NJmike PE

Jingle bells


----------



## NJmike PE

Batman smells


----------



## NJmike PE

Robin laid an egg


----------



## NJmike PE

The batmobile lost its wheel


----------



## NJmike PE

And the Joker got away


----------



## NJmike PE

Hey


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon


----------



## NJmike PE

Bottom


----------



## NJmike PE

Top


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon


----------



## akwooly

So done with turkey.


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon


----------



## akwooly

Spamage


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon


----------



## akwooly

Bacon


----------



## NJmike PE

Bottom


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon


----------



## akwooly

Spam


----------



## akwooly

Never gonna


----------



## akwooly

Catch


----------



## akwooly

NJ


----------



## sycamore PE

Wow, no way I'm reading all that spam.


----------



## akwooly

Missed some good stuff.


----------



## akwooly

99.9% NJ


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm gonna take a break


----------



## akwooly

Must try to spam to 2nd place


----------



## akwooly

Dang steak burning


----------



## NJmike PE

Probably won't get to 4k personally, but with some help could definitely get to 11k in the thread


----------



## NJmike PE

The we'll only need 4k before results.


----------



## NJmike PE

Just need 373 in 2 hrs


----------



## NJmike PE

sycamore PE said:


> Wow, no way I'm reading all that spam.



No worries. It's a bit repetitive


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Top


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Bottom


----------



## NJmike PE

Top


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Hfs, those are hours of your life you will never get back dude! And I respect the hell out of that.


----------



## NJmike PE

Well its winding down now. I was hoping to make 4k personally but probably not tonight. Now aim to get the thread to 11k


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Bottom


----------



## NJmike PE

Top


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Bottom


----------



## NJmike PE

Top


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Oops


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Real bottom


----------



## NJmike PE

Real top


----------



## NJmike PE

150to go


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## akwooly

Mighty fine spamming


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Just trying to do my part. To stand guard on that wall


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## akwooly

Get some


----------



## akwooly

Bacon


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## akwooly

Get some


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## akwooly

Moar bacon


----------



## akwooly

Get some

Edit: Wow a top!


----------



## NJmike PE

Top

damn it!


----------



## NJmike PE

Thief


----------



## akwooly

Bacon


----------



## akwooly

Whoa, I am use to being bottom.


----------



## NJmike PE

That's what she said


----------



## NJmike PE

Less than 100 to go for me tonight


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## akwooly

Parkour


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## akwooly

Parkour


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## akwooly

Parkour


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## akwooly

Parkour


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## akwooly

Parkour


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## akwooly

Parkour


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## akwooly

Parkour


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## akwooly

Parkour


----------



## akwooly

Parkour


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count


----------



## NJmike PE

Taking advantage of no rules


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count


----------



## NJmike PE

Taking advantage of no rules


----------



## NJmike PE

Taking advantage of no rules


----------



## akwooly

Oh yeah!


----------



## NJmike PE

Taking advantage of no rules


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count


----------



## NJmike PE

Taking advantage of no rules


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count


----------



## NJmike PE

Taking advantage of no rules


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count


----------



## NJmike PE

Taking advantage of no rules


----------



## NJmike PE

Taking advantage of no rules


----------



## NJmike PE

Taking advantage of no rules


----------



## akwooly

No rulez


----------



## NJmike PE

Taking advantage of no rules


----------



## NJmike PE

Taking advantage of no rules


----------



## akwooly

No rulez


----------



## NJmike PE

Taking advantage of no rules


----------



## NJmike PE

Taking advantage of no rules


----------



## akwooly

No rulez


----------



## akwooly

No rulez


----------



## NJmike PE

Taking advantage of no rules


----------



## akwooly

No rulez


----------



## NJmike PE

Taking advantage of no rules


----------



## NJmike PE

Taking advantage of no rules


----------



## akwooly

No rulez


----------



## NJmike PE

Taking advantage of no rules


----------



## akwooly

No rulez


----------



## NJmike PE

Taking advantage of no rules


----------



## akwooly

No rulez


----------



## NJmike PE

Taking advantage of no rules


----------



## akwooly

No rulez


----------



## NJmike PE

Taking advantage of no rules


----------



## NJmike PE

Taking advantage of no rules


----------



## akwooly

No rulez


----------



## NJmike PE

Taking advantage of no rules


----------



## akwooly

No rulez


----------



## NJmike PE

Taking advantage of no rules


----------



## akwooly

No rulez


----------



## NJmike PE

Taking advantage of no rules


----------



## akwooly

No rulez


----------



## NJmike PE

Taking advantage of no rules


----------



## akwooly

No rulez


----------



## NJmike PE

Taking advantage of no rules


----------



## akwooly

No rulez


----------



## akwooly

No rulez

EDIT: TOP


----------



## NJmike PE

11k


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Top


----------



## akwooly

No rulez


----------



## akwooly

No rulez


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Damn slow cell service


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Only one more hour of no rules. And, I will not suspend the rules again. We berth this ship the old fashioned way from here on out.


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count


----------



## NJmike PE

Ok boys. I'm tapping out


----------



## akwooly

Roger that sir.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Only one more hour of no rules. And, I will not suspend the rules again. We berth this ship the old fashioned way from here on out.


----------



## akwooly

NJ you got another hour in ya!


----------



## akwooly

I have kids to bathe. 10 more mins...


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count


----------



## NJmike PE

I will stay on for a little while longer.


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count


----------



## NJmike PE

Taking advantage of no rules


----------



## NJmike PE

Taking advantage of no rules


----------



## akwooly

True soldier in this battle


----------



## NJmike PE

Taking advantage of no rules


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count


----------



## NJmike PE

Taking advantage of no rules


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count


----------



## NJmike PE

Taking advantage of no rules


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count


----------



## NJmike PE

Taking advantage of no rules


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count


----------



## NJmike PE

Taking advantage of no rules


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count


----------



## NJmike PE

Taking advantage of no rules


----------



## NJmike PE

Taking advantage of no rules


----------



## NJmike PE

Taking advantage of no rules


----------



## NJmike PE

Taking advantage of no rules


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count no rulez


----------



## NJmike PE

Taking advantage of no rules


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count no rulez


----------



## NJmike PE

Taking advantage of no rules


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count no rulez


----------



## NJmike PE

Taking advantage of no rules


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count no rulez


----------



## NJmike PE

Taking advantage of no rules


----------



## NJmike PE

Taking advantage of no rules


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count no rulez

EDIT: Top


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count no rulez


----------



## NJmike PE

Taking advantage of no rules


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count no rulez


----------



## NJmike PE

Taking advantage of no rules


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count no rulez


----------



## NJmike PE

Taking advantage of no rules


----------



## NJmike PE

Taking advantage of no rules


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count no rulez


----------



## NJmike PE

Taking advantage of no rules


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count no rulez


----------



## NJmike PE

Taking advantage of no rules


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count no rulez


----------



## NJmike PE

Taking advantage of no rules


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count no rulez


----------



## NJmike PE

Taking advantage of no rules


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count no rulez


----------



## NJmike PE

Taking advantage of no rules


----------



## NJmike PE

Taking advantage of no rules


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count no rulez


----------



## NJmike PE

Taking advantage of no rules


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count no rulez


----------



## NJmike PE

Taking advantage of no rules


----------



## NJmike PE

Taking advantage of no rules


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count no rulez


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count no rulez


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count no rulez


----------



## NJmike PE

Taking advantage of no rules


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count no rulez


----------



## NJmike PE

Taking advantage of no rules


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count no rulez


----------



## NJmike PE

Taking advantage of no rules


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count no rulez


----------



## NJmike PE

Taking advantage of no rules


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count no rulez


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count no rulez


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count no rulez


----------



## NJmike PE

Taking advantage of no rules


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count no rulez


----------



## NJmike PE

Taking advantage of no rules


----------



## NJmike PE

Taking advantage of no rules


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count no rulez


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count no rulez


----------



## NJmike PE

Taking advantage of no rules


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count no rulez


----------



## NJmike PE

Taking advantage of no rules


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count no rulez


----------



## NJmike PE

Taking advantage of no rules


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count no rulez


----------



## NJmike PE

Taking advantage of no rules


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count no rulez

EDIT: Top


----------



## NJmike PE

Taking advantage of no rules


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count no rulez


----------



## NJmike PE

Taking advantage of no rules


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count no rulez


----------



## NJmike PE

Taking advantage of no rules


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count no rulez


----------



## NJmike PE

Taking advantage of no rules


----------



## NJmike PE

Taking advantage of no rules


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count no rulez


----------



## NJmike PE

Taking advantage of no rules


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count no rulez


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count no rulez


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count no rulez


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count no rulez


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count no rulez


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count no rulez


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count no rulez


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count no rulez


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count no rulez


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count no rulez


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count no rulez


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count no rulez


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count no rulez


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count no rulez


----------



## NJmike PE

Only need 190 to get to 4k


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count no rulez


----------



## NJmike PE

Taking advantage of no rules


----------



## NJmike PE

Taking advantage of no rules


----------



## NJmike PE

Taking advantage of no rules


----------



## NJmike PE

Taking advantage of no rules


----------



## akwooly

Nice work NJ. Dats a lot of spam.


----------



## NJmike PE

Taking advantage of no rules


----------



## NJmike PE

Taking advantage of no rules


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count no rulez


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count no rulez


----------



## NJmike PE

Taking advantage of no rules


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count no rulez


----------



## NJmike PE

Taking advantage of no rules


----------



## NJmike PE

Taking advantage of no rules


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count no rulez


----------



## NJmike PE

Taking advantage of no rules


----------



## NJmike PE

Taking advantage of no rules


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count no rulez


----------



## NJmike PE

Taking advantage of no rules


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count no rulez


----------



## NJmike PE

Taking advantage of no rules


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count no rulez


----------



## NJmike PE

Taking advantage of no rules


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count no rulez


----------



## NJmike PE

Taking advantage of no rules


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count no rulez


----------



## NJmike PE

Taking advantage of no rules


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count no rulez


----------



## NJmike PE

Taking advantage of no rules


----------



## NJmike PE

Taking advantage of no rules


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count no rulez


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count no rulez


----------



## NJmike PE

Taking advantage of no rules


----------



## NJmike PE

Taking advantage of no rules


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count no rulez


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count no rulez


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count no rulez


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count no rulez


----------



## NJmike PE

Taking advantage of no rules


----------



## NJmike PE

Taking advantage of no rules


----------



## NJmike PE

Taking advantage of no rules


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## akwooly

Bath time. Will try to come back for last mins of no rulez.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## akwooly

One more


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## akwooly

One more


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## akwooly

One more


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## akwooly

One more


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## akwooly

One more


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## akwooly

One more


----------



## akwooly

One more


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## akwooly

One more


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## akwooly

One more


----------



## akwooly

One more

EDIT: Top


----------



## NJmike PE

Bottom


----------



## akwooly

One more


----------



## NJmike PE

Top


----------



## akwooly

One more


----------



## akwooly

One more


----------



## akwooly

One more


----------



## akwooly

One more


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns


----------



## akwooly

One more


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns


----------



## akwooly

Moar


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns


----------



## akwooly

Moar


----------



## akwooly

Rainbow


----------



## akwooly

Rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns


----------



## akwooly

Rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns


----------



## akwooly

Rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns


----------



## akwooly

Rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns


----------



## akwooly

Rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns


----------



## akwooly

Not scoring points with wifey here.


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns


----------



## akwooly

Not scoring points with wifey here.


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns


----------



## akwooly

Not scoring points with wifey here.


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns


----------



## akwooly

Not scoring points with wifey here.


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns


----------



## akwooly

Not scoring points with wifey here.


----------



## akwooly

Not scoring points with wifey here.


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns


----------



## akwooly

Not scoring points with wifey here.


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns


----------



## akwooly

Not scoring points with wifey here.


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns


----------



## akwooly

Rainbows


----------



## akwooly

Rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Offer back rub


----------



## NJmike PE

Offer back rub


----------



## akwooly

Rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Offer back rub


----------



## akwooly

Rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Offer back rub


----------



## NJmike PE

Offer back rub


----------



## akwooly

It would be a place to start.


----------



## NJmike PE

Offer back rub


----------



## NJmike PE

Offer back rub


----------



## akwooly

No foot massages


----------



## NJmike PE

Offer back rub


----------



## akwooly

I hate feet


----------



## NJmike PE

Offer back rub


----------



## NJmike PE

Offer back rub


----------



## akwooly

I hate feet


----------



## NJmike PE

Offer back rub


----------



## NJmike PE

5 minutes moar


----------



## akwooly

Wait she should be giving me a back massage.


----------



## NJmike PE

Offer back rub


----------



## akwooly

I got 5


----------



## NJmike PE

Offer back rub


----------



## NJmike PE

Offer back rub


----------



## akwooly

Let do this


----------



## NJmike PE

Offer back rub


----------



## NJmike PE

Offer back rub


----------



## NJmike PE

Offer back rub


----------



## akwooly

As long as kids don't drown


----------



## NJmike PE

Offer back rub


----------



## NJmike PE

Offer back rub


----------



## NJmike PE

Offer back rub


----------



## akwooly

Bath time


----------



## akwooly

Bath


----------



## NJmike PE

Good luck


----------



## akwooly

Time


----------



## NJmike PE

3 moar minutes


----------



## akwooly

Bath


----------



## akwooly

Time


----------



## NJmike PE

Bed


----------



## akwooly

Bath


----------



## NJmike PE

Tim


----------



## akwooly

Time


----------



## NJmike PE

Bed


----------



## akwooly

Bath


----------



## NJmike PE

Time


----------



## akwooly

Time


----------



## akwooly

Bath


----------



## akwooly

Time


----------



## NJmike PE

Bed time


----------



## akwooly

Barh


----------



## NJmike PE

Bed time


----------



## akwooly

Bath


----------



## NJmike PE

Bed time


----------



## akwooly

Time


----------



## NJmike PE

Bed time


----------



## akwooly

Bath


----------



## NJmike PE

Bed time


----------



## akwooly

Time


----------



## NJmike PE

Bed time


----------



## akwooly

Gotta go they getting am water everywhere.


----------



## NJmike PE

Bed time


----------



## NJmike PE

See ya


----------



## NJmike PE

Bed time


----------



## NJmike PE

Bed time


----------



## NJmike PE

Bed time


----------



## NJmike PE

Bed time


----------



## NJmike PE

Bed time


----------



## NJmike PE

Bed time


----------



## NJmike PE

Bed time


----------



## NJmike PE

Bed time


----------



## NJmike PE

Bed time


----------



## NJmike PE

Bed time


----------



## NJmike PE

Bed time


----------



## NJmike PE

Bed time


----------



## NJmike PE

Bed time


----------



## NJmike PE

Bed time


----------



## NJmike PE

Bed time


----------



## NJmike PE

Bed time


----------



## NJmike PE

Bed time


----------



## NJmike PE

Bed time


----------



## NJmike PE

Bed time


----------



## NJmike PE

Bed time


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns


----------



## Sapper PE LS

20 more minutes


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns


----------



## Sapper PE LS

This is a test of the spam broadcasting system


----------



## NJmike PE

Finishing strong


----------



## NJmike PE

The Spam is strong with this one


----------



## Sapper PE LS

This is a test of the spam broadcasting system


----------



## NJmike PE

The Spam is strong with this one


----------



## NJmike PE

The Spam is strong with this one


----------



## Sapper PE LS

This is a test of the spam broadcasting system


----------



## Sapper PE LS

This is a test of the spam broadcasting system


----------



## NJmike PE

The Spam is strong with this one


----------



## Sapper PE LS

This is a test of the spam broadcasting system


----------



## NJmike PE

The Spam is strong with this one


----------



## NJmike PE

The Spam is strong with this one


----------



## NJmike PE

The Spam is strong with this one


----------



## Sapper PE LS

This is a test of the spam broadcasting system


----------



## Sapper PE LS

This is a test of the spam broadcasting system


----------



## Sapper PE LS

This is a test of the spam broadcasting system


----------



## Sapper PE LS

This is a test of the spam broadcasting system


----------



## NJmike PE

The Spam is strong with this one


----------



## NJmike PE

The Spam is strong with this one


----------



## Sapper PE LS

This is a test of the spam broadcasting system


----------



## NJmike PE

The Spam is strong with this one


----------



## Sapper PE LS

This is a test of the spam broadcasting system


----------



## NJmike PE

The Spam is strong with this one


----------



## Sapper PE LS

This is a test of the spam broadcasting system


----------



## NJmike PE

The Spam is strong with this one


----------



## Sapper PE LS

This is a test of the spam broadcasting system


----------



## NJmike PE

The Spam is strong with this one


----------



## Sapper PE LS

This is a test of the spam broadcasting system


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns


----------



## Sapper PE LS

This is a test of the spam broadcasting system


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns


----------



## NJmike PE

The Spam is strong with this one


----------



## NJmike PE

The Spam is strong with this one


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I am at CVS at a quarter to midnight for a reason, should probably not just sit in the parking lot spamming in my phone.


----------



## NJmike PE

The Spam is strong with this one


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I am at CVS at a quarter to midnight for a reason, should probably not just sit in the parking lot spamming in my phone.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I am at CVS at a quarter to midnight for a reason, should probably not just sit in the parking lot spamming in my phone.


----------



## NJmike PE

The Spam is strong with this one


----------



## NJmike PE

The Spam is strong with this one


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I am at CVS at a quarter to midnight for a reason, should probably not just sit in the parking lot spamming in my phone.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I am at CVS at a quarter to midnight for a reason, should probably not just sit in the parking lot spamming in my phone.


----------



## NJmike PE

The Spam is strong with this one


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I am at CVS at a quarter to midnight for a reason, should probably not just sit in the parking lot spamming in my phone.


----------



## NJmike PE

The Spam is strong with this one


----------



## NJmike PE

The Spam is strong with this one


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I am at CVS at a quarter to midnight for a reason, should probably not just sit in the parking lot spamming in my phone.


----------



## NJmike PE

The Spam is strong with this one


----------



## NJmike PE

The Spam is strong with this one


----------



## NJmike PE

The Spam is strong with this one


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I am at CVS at a quarter to midnight for a reason, should probably not just sit in the parking lot spamming in my phone.


----------



## NJmike PE

The Spam is strong with this one


----------



## NJmike PE

The Spam is strong with this one


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I am at CVS at a quarter to midnight for a reason, should probably not just sit in the parking lot spamming in my phone.


----------



## NJmike PE

The Spam is strong with this one


----------



## NJmike PE

The Spam is strong with this one


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I am at CVS at a quarter to midnight for a reason, should probably not just sit in the parking lot spamming in my phone.


----------



## NJmike PE

The Spam is strong with this one


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I am at CVS at a quarter to midnight for a reason, should probably not just sit in the parking lot spamming in my phone.


----------



## NJmike PE

The Spam is strong with this one


----------



## NJmike PE

The Spam is strong with this one


----------



## NJmike PE

The Spam is strong with this one


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Watched parts of the Steve jobs movie last night, he was an asshole.


----------



## NJmike PE

The Spam is strong with this one


----------



## NJmike PE

The Spam is strong with this one


----------



## NJmike PE

The Spam is strong with this one


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Never realized it


----------



## NJmike PE

The Spam is strong with this one


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Damn man, time is ticking away


----------



## NJmike PE

21 more to 4k


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Must get out and get what I came for


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Let's get you there


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

12


----------



## NJmike PE

11


----------



## NJmike PE

10


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Ok now I've got another request should make this snappy


----------



## NJmike PE

9


----------



## NJmike PE

8


----------



## NJmike PE

7


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Coming in for a landing


----------



## NJmike PE

6


----------



## NJmike PE

5


----------



## NJmike PE

4


----------



## NJmike PE

3


----------



## NJmike PE

2


----------



## NJmike PE

1


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Touchdown hokies


----------



## NJmike PE

4k +1


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Well played sir, well played


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I'm out


----------



## NJmike PE

Me too. Bed time


----------



## akwooly

Get some


----------



## akwooly

Three mins


----------



## akwooly

Moar


----------



## akwooly

Damn


----------



## akwooly

Good night!


----------



## blybrook PE

NJ, you have really spammed the heck outta this thread, congrats!

Also congrats on the 4k rating


----------



## NJmike PE

Thanks. I feel like I have both accomplished a good thing and accomplished nothing going at the same time.


----------



## blybrook PE

Yes, that is normal. Welcome to the madness that is spamming EB.com...

Had to make a new appointment for the internet install; they cancelled the one for today without reason. Getting the first month free and meeting the installer out there next Saturday at 8am. It's gonna be another long day on Saturday...


----------



## NJmike PE

At least you get a free month


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Ok, back home from CVS and in bed finally. Tomorrow is going to suck.


----------



## blybrook PE

the free month is only a perk, but I was out there waiting for 5 hours instead of going to get replacement parts cause they were giving me a 20 minute heads up call. Had I left, they woulda bailed anyway once they showed up and I wasn't there!

Oh well, they better show next week, or heads are gonna roll...


----------



## akwooly

Winding down this holiday weekend with three finger scotch. A whole 5 day work week, lame.


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work post


----------



## Jdsmith PE

Wow... Now that was some serious spam!


----------



## NJmike PE

I am guessing that scores will be released some time between 12/5 and 12/13.

Almost time for Snobum to get that results map going again.


----------



## csb

1331 new posts?! Cripes you guys were busy.


----------



## NJmike PE

csb said:


> 1331 new posts?! Cripes you guys were busy.


yeah buddy

Top

:bananalama:


----------



## snickerd3

morning


----------



## NJmike PE

morning


----------



## csb

And I put you on top?! Cripes!


----------



## NJmike PE

csb said:


> And I put you on top?! Cripes!


it's ok. I'll give you the assist

:17:


----------



## snickerd3

monday monday...you arrives too soon this week


----------



## NJmike PE

and yet friday is way too far away.


----------



## snickerd3

quasi short week for me. in office m-w, all day meeting on th and off on F


----------



## NJmike PE

that's a nice break


----------



## blybrook PE

Mornin post


----------



## NJmike PE

morning


----------



## akwooly

Coffee post


----------



## NJmike PE

after last night, second coffee already down the hatch, and working on the third


----------



## csb

MORNING WOOD!

Ah, an oldie but a goodie.


----------



## snickerd3

i should have trimmed back and covered the rose bushes in the yard yesterday while the weather was nice.


----------



## NinjaPanther

dang, son!


----------



## NJmike PE

I love morning wood


----------



## akwooly

-18f it's warming up!


----------



## NJmike PE

that's baby making weather in my house.


----------



## sycamore PE

Good morning.


----------



## NJmike PE

It is morning, but being Monday and after a long holiday weekend, I doubt that it's good.


----------



## csb

NJmike said:


> that's baby making weather in my house.




So New Jersey was cold last spring?


----------



## NJmike PE

yup. It was definitely a cold March.


----------



## csb

Well then


----------



## snickerd3

is it lunch yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

lunch is already over.


----------



## sycamore PE

Almost lunch time here


----------



## Jdsmith PE

back from lunch post


----------



## NJmike PE

posting to post, post


----------



## Jdsmith PE

post posting to post, post


----------



## NJmike PE

that's a lot of posting


----------



## envirotex

lunch post


----------



## Jdsmith PE

+1


----------



## snickerd3

post lunch post


----------



## csb

Giant Pixy Stick post


----------



## snickerd3

^yummy!!


----------



## NinjaPanther

hormel chili is surprisingly good


----------



## snickerd3

semiproductive at work today


----------



## csb

I hate estimating post


----------



## Jdsmith PE

^ I second that!


----------



## snickerd3

mid break post


----------



## NJmike PE

I hate plan changes after the design is "set"


----------



## Sapper PE LS

post


----------



## snickerd3

poste


----------



## NJmike PE

40 minutes post


----------



## snickerd3

thats a long post


----------



## NJmike PE

that's what she said :smileyballs:


----------



## akwooly

post lunch post


----------



## snickerd3

getting ready to go home post


----------



## NJmike PE

leaving in 8 minutes post


----------



## akwooly

My day is only half over.

EDIT: TOP! sweet assist NJmike!


----------



## NJmike PE

akwooly said:


> My day is only half over.
> 
> EDIT: TOP! sweet assist NJmike!


:beerchug:


----------



## akwooly

ok, dang it, back to work reviewing specs.


----------



## NJmike PE

At home post.


----------



## akwooly

mental break time


----------



## NJmike PE

Is it time for these kids to go to bed yet?


----------



## akwooly

we start the process at 8.


----------



## NJmike PE

Ours just began. Jr needs to be asleep when his sister comes to bed at 8. They share a room.

Side note: preggers just sent me out for a DD salted caramel hot chocolate.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Yep


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper, my guess is results come out next week. Baby Sapper #3 coming by then?


----------



## akwooly

almost time to punch out.


----------



## NJmike PE

Pie post


----------



## sycamore PE

Lil Sapling is resisting bedtime. On a high note, we got a sitter for Saturday so we get one night off from the bedtime shenanigans.

For sitters, he's 100% sweet and goes right to bed. I guess because they're cooler than Mom &amp; Dad?


----------



## snickerd3

post diner post


----------



## blybrook PE

Countdown is on


----------



## NJmike PE

What are we counting


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

PE test results??


----------



## NJmike PE

That's what I thought but wanted to confirm


----------



## akwooly

Pre dinner post.

Go Seahawks!


----------



## NJmike PE

Xbox post


----------



## blybrook PE

Making dinner post


----------



## NJmike PE

With results expected sometime next week, do you think we will make 15k?


----------



## sycamore PE

No.


----------



## NJmike PE

I didn't think so either


----------



## akwooly

sycamore PE said:


> No.


Not with an attitude like that.


----------



## blybrook PE

if Sap removes the rules again and NJ goes on another spam spree (with others of course), it could happen. It's only 3474 posts!


----------



## envirotex

that's not that many, even with rules


----------



## blybrook PE

agreed... Current stats:

NJmike

3671

akwooly

1504

blybrook PE

1305

Sapper

763

sycamore PE

676

Dexman PE

640

maryannette

590

knight1fox3

526

engineergurl

482

envirotex

329

csb

196

snickerd3

182

jdsmith6

107

Sapper.

72

cement

61

Flyer_PE

40

Dark Knight

39

Capt Worley PE

39

SCarolinaNiki PE

37

Road Guy

34

Master slacker

30

NinjaPanther

30

Dleg

24

Jabert

22

wilheldp_PE

20

Ship Wreck

19

TouchDown

19

Weavs33

17

baconbot

13

spambot

9

Supe

8

VTEnviro

7

mudpuppy

3

Florida Tom

2

Judowolf PE

2

FLBuff PE

2

ChemENewbie

2

cdcengineer

1

frazil

1

goodal

1

danadiva81

1

testee

1

YMZ PE

1


----------



## blybrook PE

needless to say, the newbs are tearing it up this go around!


----------



## envirotex

especially when people are waiting and everything slows down for the holidays


----------



## akwooly

Yeah I padded my post count during the suspension of rules. I really have nothing else to offer.

Wait I'm not a n00b, I've been here since 2008!


----------



## NJmike PE

Noob in the morning post


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I'll tell ya what. If results start pouring in and we haven't reached 15k, all rules will be off, but only then. For now it's business as usual.


----------



## NJmike PE

Good man Sapper


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Sometimes


----------



## NJmike PE

Funny story. Preggers just told me that she fell out of bed in the middle of the night. I had no idea given that I sleep on the couch


----------



## Sapper PE LS

HFS, NJMike, you are my long lost twin! I too am a couch sleeping victim of pregnant woman diagonal sleeping can't get comfortable for the love of god and all that is holy disorder.


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper said:


> HFS, NJMike, you are my long lost twin! I too am a couch sleeping victim of pregnant woman diagonal sleeping can't get comfortable for the love of god and all that is holy disorder.


I have been on the couch EVERY NIGHT since September. Flip side, plenty of time to spam when she goes off to bed.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Basically it all started in July for me, when we were staying with the in-laws and they don't have AC, and it was 95 degrees outside and only about 2 degrees cooler inside, I got relegated to the couch. Kind of awkward to be like, um, "so the reason why I'm not sleeping in bed with my wife (your daughter) is because she's miserable hot and pregnant, it's not like we're fighting or anything. Yes, I'd love some sheets, thanks!". Anyway, when we moved into the new house, it just kind of stayed the same with me on the couch. I am reclaiming my rightful spot in my bed in three weeks, new baby or not.


----------



## NJmike PE

I have attempted a few times to reclaim my spot in the bed, but apparently I snore and preggers ends up beating the SH!t out of me during the night. Kicking, hitting, smacking. It's safer for me on the couch during this pregnancy.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

If I could like your comment I would, but for whatever reason, moderators aren't allowed to like anybody's posts.


----------



## envirotex

worked til 2:30 post.

coffee


----------



## csb

Post to find out what spam happened overnight.


----------



## Jdsmith PE

Stuck in a meeting post...


----------



## NJmike PE

csb said:


> Post to find out what spam happened overnight.


sorry to disappoint you that not much spam took place post


----------



## snickerd3

top of the morning to you


----------



## Jdsmith PE

NJmike said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post to find out what spam happened overnight.
> 
> 
> 
> sorry to disappoint you that not much spam took place post
Click to expand...



Slacker...


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## blybrook PE

Toastie posts


----------



## csb

The "we're about to be colder than Alaska" post


----------



## Jdsmith PE

Started from the bottom...

Now we're here...

Top!


----------



## snickerd3

the weathers achanging...my head is telling me so


----------



## NJmike PE

jdsmith6 said:


> NJmike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> csb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post to find out what spam happened overnight.
> 
> 
> 
> sorry to disappoint you that not much spam took place post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Slacker...
Click to expand...

get your @$$ in gear and start posting yourself, Mr. less than 1K


----------



## Jdsmith PE

Only 68 top posts left!


----------



## Master slacker

tooooooooooo... ?


----------



## csb

8 more posts until I hit 10K!


----------



## snickerd3

whats for lunch today


----------



## Jdsmith PE

Master slacker said:


> tooooooooooo... ?




The finish line...


----------



## snickerd3

csb said:


> 8 more posts until I hit 10K!


hard to believe you aren't there already


----------



## Jdsmith PE

csb said:


> 8 more posts until I hit 10K!




Congrats CSB!


----------



## NJmike PE

post


----------



## Jdsmith PE

+1


----------



## snickerd3

procrastinating this morning


----------



## Jdsmith PE

NJmike said:


> jdsmith6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> csb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post to find out what spam happened overnight.
> 
> 
> 
> sorry to disappoint you that not much spam took place post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Slacker...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> get your @$$ in gear and start posting yourself, Mr. less than 1K
Click to expand...



Lol. I need the rules suspended...


----------



## snickerd3

no excuses it can be done within the confines of the rules...


----------



## NJmike PE

No excuses. DO IT


----------



## csb

I took a few of the spamfests off, so I fell behind.


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## akwooly

csb said:


> The "we're about to be colder than Alaska" post


It's -9f this morning.


----------



## blybrook PE

CSB, is that with windchill???

What temps r ya expecting anyway?


----------



## NJmike PE

90 minutes to lunch post.


----------



## snickerd3

30 minutes to break time


----------



## NJmike PE

I still hate work post


----------



## sycamore PE

Things get busy here before the holidays


----------



## snickerd3

all day trip meeting for Thursday might get turned into a conference call due to the weather


----------



## sycamore PE

And then there's the "merry Christmas" layoffs that happen every December


----------



## snickerd3

those aren't fun.


----------



## blybrook PE

Layoffs r never fun


----------



## NJmike PE

in the spirit of post thanksgiving and prechristmas, I am thankful to have avoided layouts thus far. Been here 15 years in May and I have see the company downsize significantly through the Great Recession


----------



## sycamore PE

They do them every December. We kind of get used to them. It's this corporate management theory that regular layoffs are healthy.


----------



## NJmike PE

that's why I like the small company atmosphere.


----------



## snickerd3

it's too late for merry christmas here is your pink slip around here...they would have had to plan ahead and give notice awhile ago of impending layoffs


----------



## NJmike PE

Anyone still get Christmas bonuses? We do, but in recent years they have waited until after Christmas to hand them out.


----------



## snickerd3

mr snick used to but they switched to the japanese fiscal year in 2013 so we aren't sure if it will happen this year. they did get their end of half bonus in november


----------



## NJmike PE

nice. I always enjoy getting one, who doesn't. used to be nice because it was a nice way to last minute christmas shop.


----------



## blybrook PE

If i get a bonus this year, i'll be majorly surprised. It's more of profit sharing than a bonus. That way the company isn't paying the taxes on the income.

Won't get one from the old company since I resigned 3/4 way thru the year. New one, who knows.


----------



## sycamore PE

No Christmas bonus here. But I will get a 3-4% raise in April if I'm still around


----------



## NinjaPanther

postess with the mostess


----------



## sycamore PE

Twinkies


----------



## csb

blybrook PE said:


> CSB, is that with windchill???
> 
> What temps r ya expecting anyway?


Ambient low temp is supposed to be -12F tomorrow, with 20mph winds not helping anything. With the wind they are forecasting -20.


----------



## NJmike PE

here's to a 45 minute project meeting. Now, lunch


----------



## csb

A high temp of 5F tomorrow. Time to break out the shorts!


----------



## NJmike PE

tit bit nipply.

can't see the line, can you russ?


----------



## akwooly

csb said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> CSB, is that with windchill???
> 
> What temps r ya expecting anyway?
> 
> 
> 
> Ambient low temp is supposed to be -12F tomorrow, with 20mph winds not helping anything. With the wind they are forecasting -20.
Click to expand...

In FAI we are supposed to get to +20f tomorrow, so you will be colder than me!


----------



## csb

ha! well played


----------



## snickerd3

unexpected meeting...thought it was tomorrow


----------



## NinjaPanther

toast boast most post host roast ghost


----------



## csb

Drumroll please...

TEN THOUSAND POSTS!


----------



## snickerd3

almost lunch post


----------



## NJmike PE

nice job. I need another repeal of the rules to get half that


----------



## snickerd3

congrats on the 10K csb


----------



## akwooly

waiting for coffee to brew, intern is slacking. wait, where is he?


----------



## NJmike PE

I don't wanna work. I just wanna bang on my spam all day!


----------



## snickerd3

i'd just rather be at home


----------



## csb

No balloons fell out of the ceiling. I was under the impression there would be balloons.


----------



## snickerd3

csb said:


> No balloons fell out of the ceiling. I was under the impression there would be balloons.


talk to VT he has the knack for those sort of things, you know since he is into scrapbooking and stuff


----------



## NJmike PE

csb said:


> No balloons fell out of the ceiling. I was under the impression there would be balloons.


I heard something about a stripper and a cake, and of course bacon and blow. Not a bad party really.


----------



## akwooly

ugh, which ctb do i use?!?! this drawing is plotting funny!


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## snickerd3

LUNCH!


----------



## NJmike PE

spam for lunch?


----------



## NinjaPanther

What's the max number of cups of coffee per day that can be considered normal?


----------



## NJmike PE

define normal


----------



## snickerd3

2-4 cups


----------



## NJmike PE

sounds about right


----------



## snickerd3

need to bust out the santas countdown clock


----------



## NJmike PE

already listening to christmas music


----------



## Jdsmith PE

NJmike said:


> nice job. I need another repeal of the rules to get half that




What happened to "No excuses, do it!" ?


----------



## NJmike PE

get more posts, then turn my words against me.


----------



## snickerd3

crappy weather...i miss the sun


----------



## sycamore PE

I want a cookie.


----------



## NJmike PE

beer


----------



## Jdsmith PE

NJmike said:


> get more posts, then turn my words against me.




I find it to be more efficient accomplishing both at once..


----------



## NJmike PE

whatever, just keep posting.


----------



## snickerd3

need to call a contractor...totally forgot I was going to call him back...stupid unexpected meeting


----------



## Jdsmith PE

+1


----------



## NJmike PE

+3,956


----------



## Jdsmith PE

+2


----------



## snickerd3

i use the word "stuff" too much i think


----------



## sycamore PE

Lalalala


----------



## NJmike PE

move along. nothing to see here.


----------



## snickerd3

veggie tales songs are stuck in head


----------



## sycamore PE

My clementine is tasty


----------



## snickerd3

oranges are expensive


----------



## NJmike PE

these are not the droids you are looking for.


----------



## sycamore PE

They're just coming into season now and the prices are dropping.


----------



## snickerd3

WTF is incognito mode in google chrome?


----------



## Road Guy

No browser history


----------



## snickerd3

does it clear the cache and cookies too or just no logging of browser history


----------



## NJmike PE

afternoon coffee time


----------



## Jdsmith PE

On a roll.


----------



## snickerd3

procrastination again


----------



## NJmike PE

what are you waiting for?


----------



## snickerd3

my mind to start working


----------



## NJmike PE

post


----------



## Jdsmith PE

Like cottonelle...


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## snickerd3

all my nice pens disappeared


----------



## NJmike PE

disappearing ink?


----------



## sycamore PE

I had a motor that failed. Then it unfailed. I don't get how a motor regenerates itself. I think I need an electrical engineering degree.


----------



## NJmike PE

top

:bananalama:


----------



## sycamore PE

I like bananas


----------



## NJmike PE

banana + lama = :bananalama:


----------



## sycamore PE

But llama is spelled wrong


----------



## csb

banana+rama=


----------



## NJmike PE

sycamore PE said:


> But llama is spelled wrong


enguonears dont spel


----------



## Jdsmith PE

sycamore PE said:


> I had a motor that failed. Then it unfailed. I don't get how a motor regenerates itself. I think I need an electrical engineering degree.






Fault? Not mine...


----------



## snickerd3

time to make the doughnuts


----------



## sycamore PE

You make doughnuts?


----------



## NJmike PE

i like doughnuts


----------



## snickerd3

sycamore PE said:


> You make doughnuts?


maybe you are too young to remember the commercial?


----------



## blybrook PE

csb said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> CSB, is that with windchill???
> 
> What temps r ya expecting anyway?
> 
> 
> 
> Ambient low temp is supposed to be -12F tomorrow, with 20mph winds not helping anything. With the wind they are forecasting -20.
Click to expand...

Ah, a heat wave. Nice!

Enjoy it. The vest might not be enuf on its own to keep ya warm though.


----------



## Jdsmith PE

Code Ninja!


----------



## knight1fox3

Sapper said:


> If I could like your comment I would, but for whatever reason, moderators aren't allowed to like anybody's posts.


I feel like that is a false statement.


----------



## csb

blybrook PE said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> CSB, is that with windchill???
> 
> What temps r ya expecting anyway?
> 
> 
> 
> Ambient low temp is supposed to be -12F tomorrow, with 20mph winds not helping anything. With the wind they are forecasting -20.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, a heat wave. Nice!
> 
> Enjoy it. The vest might not be enuf on its own to keep ya warm though.
Click to expand...

I will probably need a hard hat liner.


----------



## NJmike PE

post


----------



## snickerd3

post it


----------



## akwooly

getting hungry. almost time for lunch.


----------



## snickerd3

early snack


----------



## Jdsmith PE

Sure... blame it on the car...


----------



## snickerd3

almost break time


----------



## sycamore PE

snickerd3 said:


> sycamore PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> You make doughnuts?
> 
> 
> 
> maybe you are too young to remember the commercial?
Click to expand...

That's possible. Or I just live under a rock.


----------



## akwooly

I lose faith in mankind every time i read the comments section on the online version of my hometown newspaper.


----------



## Jdsmith PE

^Geico Commercial?


----------



## NJmike PE

30 minutes left of work today post


----------



## Jdsmith PE

sycamore PE said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sycamore PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> You make doughnuts?
> 
> 
> 
> maybe you are too young to remember the commercial?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's possible. Or I just live under a rock.
Click to expand...


----------



## snickerd3

an hr left here


----------



## Jdsmith PE

Oh forget it!


----------



## akwooly

sycamore PE said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sycamore PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> You make doughnuts?
> 
> 
> 
> maybe you are too young to remember the commercial?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's possible. Or I just live under a rock.
Click to expand...



old dunkin' donuts commercial?


----------



## snickerd3

^yep


----------



## knight1fox3

sycamore PE said:


> I had a motor that failed. Then it unfailed. I don't get how a motor regenerates itself. I think I need an electrical engineering degree.


What you talkin about Willis?!


----------



## Jdsmith PE

Post 4:00 post


----------



## snickerd3

falalalala la la la la


----------



## NJmike PE

thinking about ducking out early


----------



## snickerd3

do it


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Kfox, maybe not intentionally set that way but anytime I try to like, I get "you have exceeded the maximum number of likes you are allowed" or some such weirdness. Happened when I was an admin as well, only able to like when no powers.


----------



## blybrook PE

akwooly said:


> I lose faith in mankind every time i read the comments section on the online version of my hometown newspaper.


But they are so funny. Its great that half if them are correcting mistakes in the story itself.

We don't call it newsminus for nothing!


----------



## knight1fox3

Sapper said:


> Kfox, maybe not intentionally set that way but anytime I try to like, I get "you have exceeded the maximum number of likes you are allowed" or some such weirdness. Happened when I was an admin as well, only able to like when no powers.


Well that is just plain odd. I might look into that because there are other mods on here that have no limited likes. :dunno:


----------



## snickerd3

i get a you have exceeded like quota every now and again, but it goes away


----------



## knight1fox3

^ I blame Apple.


----------



## snickerd3

bought some pears yesterday


----------



## envirotex

had some pears last week as an appetizer snack before the big meal. I like them when they're not really ripe yet.


----------



## sycamore PE

I'm a fan of Bosc pears


----------



## csb

Still snowing post


----------



## sycamore PE

Not sure what it's doing outside post


----------



## cement

I can smell the sweet scent of humid air passing over the stockyards post.

That means it will be snowing any minute.


----------



## csb

30 minutes until I head into the Thunderdome  to the grocery store. Storm days are awful days to realize we're out of milk.


----------



## envirotex

starting to feel the effects of the late night.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Time to watch TV


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Time to watch TV


----------



## NJmike PE

Ok. So in the hopes of maybe pi king up another 100 posts in the thread, everyone answer. Favorite Christmas songs: GO!

MINE: any Nat King Cole Song. I am a huge fan of the oldie Christmas songs.


----------



## snickerd3

mr snick is picking up pizza on his way home post


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I like the music from an album I have called "A Leroy Anderson Christmas".


----------



## NJmike PE

I will have to Google it. It's good Sapper?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Yeah it's like classic Christmas, trumpets and flutes, musical no voices. I like it.


----------



## akwooly

Run - DMC : Christmas in Hollis


----------



## Sapper PE LS

This is the guy apparently. http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leroy_Anderson


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I suppose a better description is orchestra Christmas music


----------



## NJmike PE

Speaking of Orchestra, transiberian Orchestra.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Yeah I was going to say them.


----------



## snickerd3

grandma got run over by a raindeer


----------



## NJmike PE

If you're looking for a funny one. Search don't be a Jerk. It's Christmas. By sponge Bob squarepants


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Is it safe for my 9 yo?


----------



## NJmike PE

I think so.


----------



## NJmike PE

As in, I would think so.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Seems fine we just listened to it.


----------



## NJmike PE

I think it's funny.


----------



## cement

NJmike said:


> Speaking of Orchestra, transiberian Orchestra.


those guys do a deal where they practice with, then play a concert with High School orchestras. pretty cool. So my daughter _sort of _played with them.


----------



## blybrook PE

Rusty Chevrolet by Da Yoopers


----------



## sycamore PE

All the music from the Charlie Brown Christmas movie. I have the CD and can't wait to play it.

Except our CD player broke, so I have to rip the tracks to get them on an MP3 player in order to listen to it.


----------



## NJmike PE

That sux.


----------



## akwooly

Charlie Brown Christmas, love it!


----------



## NJmike PE

I still say Nat King Cole. I can remember my old man playing the entire Christmas album on Christmas morning.


----------



## knight1fox3

Xmas Vacation is on post. Can you see the line Russ?


----------



## NJmike PE

Tis the season to be Mary.

Well that's my name.

No sh!t?


----------



## sycamore PE

Not playing Christmas music here yet. We'll put up a tree on Saturday. Then it's music time.


----------



## NJmike PE

We decorated the inside on Sunday. This weekend I have the pleasure of decorating the outside.


----------



## knight1fox3

Hey NJ, where do you think you're going to put a tree that big?


----------



## NJmike PE

Bend over, I'll show you.


----------



## knight1fox3

You've got a lot of nerve talkin to me that way Griswold!


----------



## NJmike PE

Hey knight1fox3, Can I refill your eggnog for you? Get you something to eat? Drive you out to the middle of nowhere and leave you for dead?


----------



## blybrook PE

LOL

:bananalama:


----------



## NJmike PE

Dad, did you bring a saw?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

It's been too long since I've seen that movie.


----------



## NJmike PE

Great movie. That, elf and a Christmas story. My three favor Christmas comedies.


----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike said:


> Great movie. That, elf and a Christmas story. My three favor Christmas comedies.


True that.
$hitter was full!


----------



## Jabert

74


----------



## Jabert

Oops phone didnt update the last tike I looked


----------



## blybrook PE

And another


----------



## akwooly

Moving it along.


----------



## cement

post


----------



## akwooly

Prost


----------



## blybrook PE

Post toasties


----------



## akwooly

Toast posties


----------



## sycamore PE

Middle of the night toddler rescue post


----------



## cement

tryting to decide if I have stomach flu post


----------



## NJmike PE

Morning post


----------



## NinjaPanther

War on Christmas by Toby Keith


----------



## Sapper PE LS

taking a mid morning break post


----------



## NJmike PE

fundamentals of Surveying letters released by NCEES to states today. get that clock started.


----------



## csb

I like Little St. Nick by The Beach Boys.

EDIT: AND... :bananalama:


----------



## Jdsmith PE

Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5!


----------



## csb

Oh my gosh! I got my first top of this thing!


----------



## NJmike PE

csb said:


> Oh my gosh! I got my first top of this thing!


that was your first?


----------



## NJmike PE

jdsmith6 said:


> Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5, Phase 5!


soon my friend. very soon. the trend for the last two october exams is 47 days. that puts us around dec 11th.


----------



## snickerd3

morning


----------



## Jdsmith PE

csb said:


> Oh my gosh! I got my first top of this thing!




Congrats CSB! 10,000 yesterday, top today... You should go buy a lottery ticket.


----------



## csb

NJmike said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh! I got my first top of this thing!
> 
> 
> 
> that was your first?
Click to expand...



For this spamfest, yes. I think so.


----------



## NJmike PE

well done


----------



## Jdsmith PE

Russia to Ukraine: Calm down


----------



## knight1fox3

sycamore PE said:


> Middle of the night toddler rescue post


So did you stop to post this pre-rescue? LOL


----------



## snickerd3

unexpected section meeting later this morning


----------



## sycamore PE

knight1fox3 said:


> sycamore PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Middle of the night toddler rescue post
> 
> 
> 
> So did you stop to post this pre-rescue? LOL
Click to expand...

Nope, mid-rescue while rocking Lil Sapling back to sleep, of course.


----------



## snickerd3

what did they need rescue from?


----------



## csb

jdsmith6 said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh! I got my first top of this thing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats CSB! 10,000 yesterday, top today... You should go buy a lottery ticket.
Click to expand...



It would only net me Spam...


----------



## Jdsmith PE

csb said:


> jdsmith6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> csb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh! I got my first top of this thing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats CSB! 10,000 yesterday, top today... You should go buy a lottery ticket.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It would only net me Spam...
Click to expand...



and you hate Spam?


----------



## knight1fox3

Bacon &gt; spam


----------



## snickerd3

^tru dat


----------



## NJmike PE

coffee post


----------



## csb

canned meat products are questionable, though I like the Frank's Buffalo Chicken Dip

Frank's Red Hot Sauce

Canned Chicken
Cream Cheese

Blue Cheese

Blue Cheese Dressing


----------



## NJmike PE

that sounds good


----------



## Jdsmith PE

Darn it! Now I'm hungry...


----------



## knight1fox3

csb said:


> canned meat products are questionable, though I like the Frank's Buffalo Chicken Dip
> 
> Frank's Red Hot Sauce
> 
> Canned Chicken
> 
> Cream Cheese
> 
> Blue Cheese
> 
> Blue Cheese Dressing


I make a similar version with Greek yogurt and just blue cheese crumbles. Less saturated fat and calories.


----------



## akwooly

There is nothing wrong with saturated fat.


----------



## Jdsmith PE

These poor people:

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=10519&amp;page=4


----------



## envirotex

snickerd3 said:


> unexpected section meeting later this morning


that's never good


----------



## blybrook PE

Morning post, don't wanna physically move today.


----------



## snickerd3

envirotex said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> unexpected section meeting later this morning
> 
> 
> 
> that's never good
Click to expand...

yeah I am SOOO hoping it is not my boss saying he retiring at the end of the yr...he is quickly approaching that point and the pension vote yesterday could be swaying a lot of short termers.


----------



## NJmike PE

jdsmith6 said:


> These poor people:
> 
> http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=10519&amp;page=4


it is fun


----------



## snickerd3

3 mins until Blackhawks/blues tickets go on sale


----------



## envirotex

still feeling low after working late Monday...hope i'm not coming down with something.


----------



## Jdsmith PE

NJmike said:


> jdsmith6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> These poor people:
> 
> http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=10519&amp;page=4
> 
> 
> 
> it is fun
Click to expand...



I will give you that. Its like a car wreck. You feel bad for the people but you just can't help but to stare.


----------



## NJmike PE

jdsmith6 said:


> NJmike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jdsmith6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> These poor people:
> 
> http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=10519&amp;page=4
> 
> 
> 
> it is fun
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I will give you that. Its like a car wreck. You feel bad for the people but you just can't help but to stare.
Click to expand...

that and trow a little more gasoline on the fire and watch it continue to burn.


----------



## csb

knight1fox3 said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> 
> canned meat products are questionable, though I like the Frank's Buffalo Chicken Dip
> 
> Frank's Red Hot Sauce
> 
> Canned Chicken
> 
> Cream Cheese
> 
> Blue Cheese
> 
> Blue Cheese Dressing
> 
> 
> 
> I make a similar version with Greek yogurt and just blue cheese crumbles. Less saturated fat and calories.
Click to expand...

instead of the dressing? or the cream cheese?


----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike said:


> jdsmith6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jdsmith6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> These poor people:
> 
> http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=10519&amp;page=4
> 
> 
> 
> it is fun
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will give you that. Its like a car wreck. You feel bad for the people but you just can't help but to stare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that and trow a little more gasoline on the fire and watch it continue to burn.
Click to expand...

Really stirring the pot now. LOL


----------



## snickerd3

darn ticket master basically had no tickets. hopefully a trip to the box office will yield better results


----------



## Jdsmith PE

knight1fox3 said:


> NJmike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jdsmith6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jdsmith6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> These poor people:
> 
> http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=10519&amp;page=4
> 
> 
> 
> it is fun
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will give you that. Its like a car wreck. You feel bad for the people but you just can't help but to stare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that and trow a little more gasoline on the fire and watch it continue to burn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really stirring the pot now. LOL
Click to expand...

You started it!


----------



## snickerd3

now now no blame throwing


----------



## NJmike PE

snickerd3 said:


> now now no blame throwing


how about spam throwing


----------



## Jdsmith PE

:bag:


----------



## knight1fox3

csb said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> csb said:
> 
> 
> 
> canned meat products are questionable, though I like the Frank's Buffalo Chicken Dip
> 
> Frank's Red Hot Sauce
> 
> Canned Chicken
> 
> Cream Cheese
> 
> Blue Cheese
> 
> Blue Cheese Dressing
> 
> 
> 
> I make a similar version with Greek yogurt and just blue cheese crumbles. Less saturated fat and calories.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> instead of the dressing? or the cream cheese?
Click to expand...

Cream cheese. Both blue cheese and dressing seems excessive to me so I see no reason to even include the dressing.


----------



## snickerd3

NJmike said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> now now no blame throwing
> 
> 
> 
> how about spam throwing
Click to expand...

perfectly acceptable


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## snickerd3

major procrastination


----------



## Jdsmith PE

knight1fox3 said:


> NJmike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jdsmith6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jdsmith6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> These poor people:
> 
> http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=10519&amp;page=4
> 
> 
> 
> it is fun
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will give you that. Its like a car wreck. You feel bad for the people but you just can't help but to stare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that and trow a little more gasoline on the fire and watch it continue to burn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really stirring the pot now. LOL
Click to expand...

I don't think they have any clue what to believe now...


----------



## knight1fox3

Some pretty good sports in the results forum this time around. Last time it got pretty heated. LOL


----------



## Jdsmith PE

Most seem to be taking it in stride.


----------



## akwooly

I remember being pretty edgy waiting for my results. Nothing was funny.


----------



## snickerd3

30 mintues to wait


----------



## Jdsmith PE

akwooly said:


> I remember being pretty edgy waiting for my results. Nothing was funny.




I was too at first... but that was before 6 weeks of waiting.


----------



## akwooly

I got more edgy as the time went on, the first time. the second time i took the exam i walked out feeling pretty good and was super busy at work and the time just flew by.

edit: booyah, TOP. no llama


----------



## snickerd3

they have stopped buying new office supplies. we were asked a couple months ago to collect supplies that we weren't using to restock the supply cabinet. The last of my good pens disappeared and had to raid the used pile. Is it wrong that I gave it a good cleaning with sanitizer before I use it?


----------



## knight1fox3

Wow recycled stationary now? Going to start reusing the coffee grounds too? Govt jobs....bleh


----------



## NJmike PE

nothing to see here


----------



## akwooly

I love my govt job, the sweet Christmas bonus check I get every year sure makes it worth it!


----------



## NJmike PE

lasagne lunch


----------



## Jdsmith PE

I ate 5 miles for lunch...


----------



## NJmike PE

so it appears that North Carolina has released scores for both FLS and PLS.


----------



## akwooly

what did you drink with that?


----------



## Jdsmith PE

NC leads the way huh?


----------



## Jdsmith PE

akwooly said:


> what did you drink with that?




Beer, of course.


----------



## NJmike PE

jdsmith6 said:


> NC leads the way huh?


looks that way. the only thing that surprises me is that the PLS and FLS are grouped together. I don't know that has been done before and makes me wonder if the FE and PE will follow suit.


----------



## Jdsmith PE

NJmike said:


> jdsmith6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> NC leads the way huh?
> 
> 
> 
> looks that way. the only thing that surprises me is that the PLS and FLS are grouped together. I don't know that has been done before and makes me wonder if the FE and PE will follow suit.
Click to expand...



Fingers still crossed


----------



## NJmike PE

I must say that hearing that "something" was released today to the states has made me all the more anxious. :waitwall:


----------



## Jdsmith PE

Yeah... this should be really fun when PE results start to trickle in.


----------



## NJmike PE

fun isn't the word I have typically used but ok..


----------



## csb

POST-E-OHST-E-OST


----------



## NJmike PE

spamwich


----------



## Jdsmith PE

Are they made with real Girl Scouts?


----------



## snickerd3

SHIT


----------



## NJmike PE

What is fecal matter that comes out of the anus?


----------



## Jdsmith PE

Post


----------



## Master slacker

Postie toasts!


----------



## Jdsmith PE

come on... colored map!


----------



## NJmike PE

snobum does nice work with that


----------



## blybrook PE

Waiting for lunch


----------



## Jdsmith PE

NJmike said:


> snobum does nice work with that


Very true...


----------



## NJmike PE

someone from ca is claiming to have received word to have passed. I am somewhat skeptical...


----------



## Jdsmith PE

NJmike said:


> someone from ca is claiming to have received word to have passed. I am somewhat skeptical...


:banhim:

Liar I say!


----------



## NJmike PE

a second person is claiming to have heard also.


----------



## NJmike PE

confirmed through NCEES


----------



## Jdsmith PE

There goes the neighborhood!


----------



## NJmike PE

very true


----------



## snickerd3

bad news bears...didn't get it done in time


----------



## Jdsmith PE

Hey... Good Luck to everyone!


----------



## csb

I got my results!


----------



## NJmike PE

^ pregnant or not pregnant?


----------



## csb

I am NOT the father!


----------



## akwooly

Waiting to go to lunch.


----------



## Jdsmith PE

Production shot for the duration of the wait!


----------



## NJmike PE

productivity has halted now that results are out


----------



## Jdsmith PE

csb said:


> I am NOT the father!




Close call. Congrats CSB!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## akwooly

postie toast


----------



## NJmike PE

Come on, daddy needs a passing score


----------



## snickerd3

good luck


----------



## akwooly

where did everyone go?


----------



## Jabert

trying to get into NCEES... capacity was being upgraded the first time and now i can't remember my password.... and then i can't reset it! WTF


----------



## sycamore PE

Post


----------



## Jabert

An Error Occurred

The server returned a "405 Method Not Allowed".

Something is broken. NCEES has been notified and we will fix it as soon as possible.


----------



## Jabert

NCEES finally let me in... but no dice just yet... hoping for a good result tomorrow!


----------



## sycamore PE

Good luck!


----------



## NJmike PE

Nothing in NJ. Maybe by Friday, considering we deal with the PCS


----------



## sycamore PE

PCS. . . I remember their slowness.


----------



## envirotex

I already have my results post.

I passed. In 2010.

The 2013 results for Texas are out.


----------



## Jabert

and i won't be able to sit at my computer tomorrow to constantly hit F5... i am teaching a class all day long... gonna be very tough to concentrate


----------



## blybrook PE

Let the madness begin...


----------



## envirotex

yup.

better start spamming now.


----------



## NJmike PE

Are rules suspended again?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Are PE results actually out or is it still hearsay?


----------



## blybrook PE

Based on the other threads getting hit, i'd say they're out


----------



## NJmike PE

Yes they are out. Snobum has the map thread out too.


----------



## akwooly

Good luck!


----------



## NJmike PE

Thanks wooly


----------



## blybrook PE

Good luck to everyone waiting. Remember to post yer results when u get them and to spam this thread into completion before the last states are released!


----------



## NJmike PE

You got it.


----------



## blybrook PE

I know u could finish it in a couple hours NJ, theres not that many posts left to get.

Now for SAP to remove the rules so it can be finished off...


----------



## engineergurl

Okay... you guys still going strong in here?

I had to post to find the end of the dang thing on my phone


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## blybrook PE

Eh EG! Welcome back. Nice avatar!


----------



## NJmike PE

I loooooove bacon


----------



## blybrook PE

Bacon jerky was pretty good


----------



## NJmike PE

Thick cut Applewood bacon


----------



## akwooly

must find bacon jerkey


----------



## NJmike PE

Need another 804 posts to hit 5k. Let's pull those rules


----------



## Jabert

Bacon spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam bacon


----------



## blybrook PE

akwooly said:


> must find bacon jerkey


Lowes is where i found it


----------



## Jabert

Maps cabon


----------



## blybrook PE

Another 224 and I hit 14k


----------



## NJmike PE

Lets get this


----------



## blybrook PE

Let it roll


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## Jabert

NJ mike im in your territory this week... why does the damn sun go down at 415???


----------



## NJmike PE

Because everything about NJ sucks


----------



## akwooly

the official sunset here today was 2:54 pm, 4h and 27 mins of daylight.


----------



## Jabert

Lol good answer


----------



## Jabert

Are you kidding me? Where do you live, Siberia?


----------



## blybrook PE

Jabert said:


> NJ mike im in your territory this week... why does the damn sun go down at 415???


I'd enjoy having sun till 415 in the winter!!! But having it nearly 24 hrs a day in the summer makes up for the lack of it in winter months


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I honor my promises, rules abated, finish this thread for good guys.


----------



## snickerd3

woohoo free for all


----------



## cement

I sense fatigue


----------



## cement

oic


----------



## cement

open the floodgates?


----------



## akwooly

apparently


----------



## akwooly

kill


----------



## snickerd3

post taco post


----------



## akwooly

the


----------



## akwooly

thread


----------



## akwooly

tacos


----------



## akwooly

yum, almost quitin time


----------



## snickerd3

almost bed time


----------



## Jabert

Who


----------



## Jabert

Wants


----------



## Jabert

To


----------



## Jabert

Get


----------



## sycamore PE

Twinkies


----------



## sycamore PE

Nachos


----------



## sycamore PE

Creme brûlée


----------



## sycamore PE

Lalalala


----------



## sycamore PE

Bacon


----------



## sycamore PE

Prosciutto


----------



## sycamore PE

Muffins


----------



## sycamore PE

Bread


----------



## sycamore PE

Hot cocoa


----------



## sycamore PE

Caramel


----------



## blybrook PE

Time to spam this thing to oblivion


----------



## blybrook PE

Hookers


----------



## blybrook PE

Bacon


----------



## blybrook PE

Blow


----------



## blybrook PE

Oh yeah


----------



## snickerd3

wow


----------



## Jabert

Spam


----------



## Jabert

Maps


----------



## Jabert

Pams


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Jabert

Whams


----------



## Jabert

Clams


----------



## Jabert

Cams


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Jabert

Lambs


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Jabert

Jamz


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Jabert

Hams


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Jabert

Slams


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Jabert

Ams


----------



## sycamore PE

Apples


----------



## Jabert

KlamS


----------



## Jabert

Tams


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## sycamore PE

Ham


----------



## Jabert

Cookiez


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Jabert

BookieZ


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## sycamore PE

Lamb


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Jabert

Snookiez


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## sycamore PE

Cranberries


----------



## Jabert

LookieS


----------



## sycamore PE

Avocado


----------



## Jabert

Banana


----------



## Jabert

Orange


----------



## sycamore PE

Turkey


----------



## Jabert

Tou


----------



## Jabert

Glad


----------



## sycamore PE

Tofu


----------



## Jabert

I didn't


----------



## Jabert

Say


----------



## Jabert

B


----------



## sycamore PE

Fruit


----------



## Jabert

A


----------



## Jabert

N


----------



## Jabert

A


----------



## Jabert

N


----------



## sycamore PE

Watermelon


----------



## Jabert

A


----------



## Jabert

S


----------



## sycamore PE

Llama


----------



## sycamore PE

Alpaca


----------



## sycamore PE

Camel


----------



## Jabert

Faster spam


----------



## Jabert

Jockey


----------



## Jabert

spam overdrive


----------



## Jabert

Spam overdrive


----------



## Jabert

spam overdrive


----------



## Jabert

Spam overdrive


----------



## Jabert

Spam overdrive


----------



## Jabert

Spam overdrive


----------



## Jabert

spam overdrive


----------



## Jabert

*spam overdrive*


----------



## Jabert

Spam overdrive


----------



## Jabert

spam overdrive


----------



## Jabert

Spam overdrive


----------



## Jabert

spam overdrive


----------



## Jabert

_spam overdrive_


----------



## Jabert

Spam overdrive


----------



## Jabert

Spam overdrive


----------



## Jabert

Spam overdrive


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Jabert

Spam overdrive


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Jabert

Spam overdrive


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Jabert

^


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Jabert

Hydrogen


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Jabert

Ivy


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Jabert

Hays


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Jabert

Posh


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Jabert

Rauch


----------



## Jabert

McIntyre


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Jabert

Dutch


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Jabert

Orchard


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Jabert

Stuck


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Jabert

Lancing


----------



## Jabert

Stagnant


----------



## Jabert

Zero


----------



## Jabert

Wreak


----------



## Jabert

Ivy


----------



## Jabert

Utan


----------



## Jabert

Stack


----------



## Jabert

Seersucker


----------



## Jabert

Fetch


----------



## Jabert

Ugly


----------



## Jabert

Tusk


----------



## Jabert

Ark


----------



## Jabert

Osburn


----------



## Jabert

Uchida


----------



## Jabert

Eyck


----------



## Jabert

Sydney


----------



## Jabert

Catch


----------



## sycamore PE

Oranges


----------



## Jabert

Belch


----------



## Jabert

Snitch


----------



## Jabert

Switch


----------



## Jabert

Koch


----------



## Jabert

Mitch


----------



## Jabert

Ditch


----------



## Jabert

Witch


----------



## Jabert

Hitch


----------



## Jabert

Smell


----------



## Jabert

Hell


----------



## Jabert

Hail


----------



## Jabert

Kale


----------



## Jabert

Snail


----------



## Jabert

Mall


----------



## Jabert

Call


----------



## Jabert

Small


----------



## Jabert

Ball


----------



## Jabert

Bail


----------



## Jabert

Hail


----------



## Jabert

Hale


----------



## Jabert

Snaffle


----------



## Jabert

Tale


----------



## Jabert

Tassle


----------



## Jabert

Hassle


----------



## Jabert

Make


----------



## Jabert

Break


----------



## sycamore PE

Jam


----------



## Jabert

Brake


----------



## Jabert

Snake


----------



## Jabert

Malt


----------



## sycamore PE

Kale


----------



## Jabert

Snake


----------



## sycamore PE

Fries


----------



## Jabert

Male


----------



## sycamore PE

Burger


----------



## Jabert

Lake


----------



## Jabert

Wake


----------



## Jabert

Rake


----------



## Jabert

Tabs


----------



## Jabert

Ark


----------



## Jabert

Heal


----------



## Jabert

Hauck


----------



## Jabert

Ratchet


----------



## sycamore PE

Grilled cheese


----------



## Jabert

Hatchet


----------



## sycamore PE

Petunia


----------



## Jabert

Cheeseburger


----------



## sycamore PE

Geranium


----------



## Jabert

My phone dead now.. gotta rexharge.. Keep it up!!!


----------



## sycamore PE

Butternut squash


----------



## sycamore PE

Rose


----------



## sycamore PE

Aster


----------



## sycamore PE

Narcissus


----------



## sycamore PE

Daffodil


----------



## sycamore PE

Tulip


----------



## sycamore PE

Crocus


----------



## Jabert

Back


----------



## sycamore PE

Holly


----------



## Jabert

Sack


----------



## Jabert

Lack


----------



## sycamore PE

Box elder bug


----------



## Jabert

Lack of sack


----------



## Jabert

Jay


----------



## sycamore PE

Bark


----------



## Jabert

Kay


----------



## sycamore PE

Mulch


----------



## Jabert

Track


----------



## sycamore PE

Tree


----------



## sycamore PE

Grass


----------



## sycamore PE

Tomato


----------



## sycamore PE

Quartz


----------



## sycamore PE

Yew


----------



## sycamore PE

Hibiscus


----------



## sycamore PE

Hydrangea


----------



## sycamore PE

River birch


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

Now I'm home and waiting for CL Trolls to show up and look at the furniture I'm trying to unload. Hoping it sells tonight

EDIT - TOP

:bananalama:


----------



## blybrook PE

This thing is really cranking along


----------



## blybrook PE

And another for good measure


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## blybrook PE

More spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## blybrook PE

A random spammer appears


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## blybrook PE

Hookers, Bacon &amp; Blow are needed too


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## blybrook PE

Post toasties


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## blybrook PE

Toast posties


----------



## blybrook PE

Posty toasts


----------



## akwooly

Schlitzes


----------



## blybrook PE

Toast


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## blybrook PE

Its


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## blybrook PE

Whats


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## blybrook PE

For


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## blybrook PE

Dinner


----------



## akwooly

Home for meatloaf.


----------



## blybrook PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## blybrook PE

Doesnt


----------



## NJmike PE

acon


----------



## blybrook PE

Wirk


----------



## blybrook PE

Well


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon


----------



## blybrook PE

From


----------



## blybrook PE

Da


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## blybrook PE

Phone


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## blybrook PE

And


----------



## blybrook PE

Another

EDIT - TOP

:bananalama:


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## blybrook PE

Almost forgot da llama


----------



## blybrook PE

Moving it along


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## blybrook PE

Gonna catch dex again one of these days


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## blybrook PE

We had a close run last year


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## blybrook PE

Spamming is where its at


----------



## blybrook PE

Oooh, ovens ready for dinner


----------



## blybrook PE

Time to go throw in da foodage


----------



## NJmike PE

I'll be happy with 5k before getting my results


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Dude, you're gonna have this thing finished off before we all wake up tomorrow.


----------



## blybrook PE

And its not toast


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## blybrook PE

Stuffed shells


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## blybrook PE

Sapper said:


> Dude, you're gonna have this thing finished off before we all wake up tomorrow.


I think thats his plan


----------



## NJmike PE

Its for the greater good of the group


----------



## blybrook PE

So its best to get in on while its still alive


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## blybrook PE

But if it hits 15k and theres not a mod to lock it down, is it closed?


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## blybrook PE

Don't think so


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## blybrook PE

But da other newbs won't get in on it


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## blybrook PE

Its their loss


----------



## blybrook PE

A few more, oh crap. The trolls r here


----------



## NJmike PE

Watching the movie shooter and spamming.


----------



## blybrook PE

Returning later, maybe. Enjoy NJ


----------



## blybrook PE

Good movie


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Could always go to 20k...


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Top


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## Jabert

I'm back


----------



## Jabert

Lsu


----------



## Jabert

Nag


----------



## Jabert

Sift


----------



## Jabert

Kisco


----------



## Jabert

New


----------



## Jabert

Chuck


----------



## Jabert

Sick


----------



## Jabert

Rock


----------



## Jabert

Hock


----------



## Jabert

Stash


----------



## Jabert

Pay


----------



## Jabert

Mistaking


----------



## Sapper PE LS

EG is back, get that woman some beam and Jeeez am I really saying this, ugh, Pepsi... Oh well... And let the games begin!!!!


----------



## Jabert

Cuddy


----------



## Jabert

Usury


----------



## Jabert

Stag


----------



## Jabert

Usury


----------



## Jabert

Only


----------



## Jabert

Arch


----------



## Jabert

Kuan


----------



## Jabert

Arch


----------



## Jabert

Info


----------



## Jabert

Ways


----------



## Jabert

Ksla


----------



## Jabert

Ouzo


----------



## Jabert

Stuck


----------



## Jabert

Stuck


----------



## Jabert

Such


----------



## Jabert

Locus


----------



## Jabert

Root


----------



## Jabert

Locus


----------



## Jabert

Autonomy


----------



## Jabert

Autobahn


----------



## Jabert

Huck


----------



## Jabert

Isbell


----------



## Jabert

Rapacious


----------



## Jabert

Rappahannock


----------



## Jabert

Radioactive


----------



## Jabert

Mexican


----------



## Sapper PE LS

A is for awesome that's what I call myself


----------



## Jabert

Truck


----------



## Jabert

Stolen


----------



## Jabert

For


----------



## Jabert

Tacos


----------



## Jabert

That's


----------



## Jabert

Right


----------



## Jabert

Son


----------



## Jabert

I


----------



## Jabert

Need


----------



## Jabert

To


----------



## Jabert

Be


----------



## Jabert

Be


----------



## Sapper PE LS

B is for baby coming this month


----------



## Jabert

Working


----------



## Jabert

But


----------



## Jabert

Nervous


----------



## Sapper PE LS

C is for Christmas my favorite time of year


----------



## Jabert

About


----------



## Jabert

Results


----------



## Jabert

Coming


----------



## Jabert

Out


----------



## Jabert

Tomorrow


----------



## Sapper PE LS

D is for drinking and I'll do that tonight... Maybe a little


----------



## Jabert

Damn


----------



## Jabert

It


----------



## Jabert

To


----------



## Jabert

Hell


----------



## Sapper PE LS

E is for engineer girl, glad she's back finally


----------



## Jabert

I'm gong


----------



## Sapper PE LS

F is for failure, sorry folks post your diagnostixs


----------



## Jabert

Later. 15k by sunrise!!!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

G is for Godfrey, an annoyingly funny guy


----------



## Jabert

My posts went from 50 to 225 just tonight. Is this how people have 10K+ posts here???


----------



## Sapper PE LS

H is for highway, what I design at work


----------



## cement

puddin


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I is for Internet, the bane of all existence


----------



## Sapper PE LS

J is for job, I'm glad I have one


----------



## Sapper PE LS

K is for kitten, they're tearing up my couch


----------



## blybrook PE

Jabert said:


> My posts went from 50 to 225 just tonight. Is this how people have 10K+ posts here???


Yep


----------



## Sapper PE LS

L is llama, stupid little emoticon


----------



## blybrook PE

And


----------



## blybrook PE

Another


----------



## blybrook PE

:bananalama:


----------



## Sapper PE LS

M is for mouse, I caught one in the attic... Eeeewwww


----------



## blybrook PE

Had to for u sap


----------



## cement

Jabert said:


> My posts went from 50 to 225 just tonight. Is this how people have 10K+ posts here???


it's a start Luke. It's a start.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

N is for nostril useful breathing hole


----------



## blybrook PE

They're only eew when u squish them under your boot


----------



## blybrook PE

O is for opossum


----------



## cement

fourteen


----------



## blybrook PE

109 posts till i hit 14k


----------



## Sapper PE LS

O is for octopus, the fuck was god thinking when he created that weirdness?


----------



## Jabert

Mouse


----------



## Jabert

House


----------



## Jabert

Blouse


----------



## Jabert

No more rhyming


----------



## blybrook PE

Now squid is good eating


----------



## Jabert

No mercy


----------



## Jabert

Uchida


----------



## blybrook PE

Setup


----------



## Jabert

Itched


----------



## Jabert

Atco


----------



## blybrook PE

Never any mercy


----------



## Jabert

Boat


----------



## Jabert

Coat


----------



## Jabert

Gloat


----------



## Jabert

Snood


----------



## blybrook PE

Atco trailer camp


----------



## Jabert

Dude


----------



## blybrook PE

Nookie


----------



## Jabert

The dude


----------



## Jabert

Lol


----------



## blybrook PE

Did we screw up Sap?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

P is for... Ummm... Yeah what I don't get with a prego wife... I'm talking about peace, what were you thinking... #mindinthegutter


----------



## Jabert

Hall


----------



## Jabert

Stow


----------



## Jabert

October


----------



## Jabert

Nick


----------



## blybrook PE

Sapper said:


> P is for... Ummm... Yeah what I don't get with a prego wife... I'm talking about peace, what were you thinking... #mindinthegutter


LOL!!


----------



## Jabert

Dick


----------



## Jabert

Oops


----------



## Jabert

Yeah


----------



## Jabert

Regina


----------



## blybrook PE

We r always in the gutter round here


----------



## sycamore PE

My last spam of the night


----------



## Jabert

Rhymes


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Q is for quality, not to be found in this thread


----------



## Jabert

With


----------



## blybrook PE

WHAT???


----------



## blybrook PE

It could be over by the time u get up syc!


----------



## Jabert

Huh


----------



## blybrook PE

Wrong person


----------



## Jabert

What


----------



## Jabert

Can't hear


----------



## Jabert

Gotcha


----------



## blybrook PE

Syc, u haven't spammed enough


----------



## Jabert

Come affable


----------



## Jabert

Rum


----------



## Jabert

Talcott


----------



## Sapper PE LS

R is for rainforests, are they really being decimated by the thousands of acres a day?


----------



## blybrook PE

Yer not even in the top 3 iirc


----------



## Jabert

Arm


----------



## Jabert

Onyx


----------



## blybrook PE

Sapper said:


> R is for rainforests, are they really being decimated by the thousands of acres a day?


Yep, for mcdonalds cattle grazing


----------



## Jabert

Hooked on phonics


----------



## blybrook PE

This is really cookin to ight


----------



## Sapper PE LS

S is for Sapper, a totally awesome guy


----------



## blybrook PE

Tonight

EDIT - TOP

:bananalama:


----------



## blybrook PE

Agreed


----------



## Jabert

Ole McDonald had a farm but can't spell wortha damn


----------



## Jabert

E


----------



## Jabert

I


----------



## Jabert

E


----------



## Jabert

I


----------



## Jabert

O


----------



## akwooly

Copy pasta


----------



## blybrook PE

Ghijk


----------



## Jabert

Dag


----------



## Jabert

Nabbit


----------



## Sapper PE LS

T is for tenacity, NJ's the epitome of such in this thread


----------



## akwooly

Die llama


----------



## Jabert

Omnivorous


----------



## Jabert

About


----------



## blybrook PE

Any word wolly? Alicia started sending out results by email according to the map thread


----------



## Jabert

Picks


----------



## Jabert

Chick's


----------



## Sapper PE LS

U is for unicorns whose farts will save the environment


----------



## Jabert

Hicks


----------



## blybrook PE

Gotta finish the thread


----------



## blybrook PE

Getting closer to being done


----------



## akwooly

Glad I'm not waiting for results


----------



## Jabert

They sell those at whole foods right?


----------



## blybrook PE

Have to look at stats later


----------



## akwooly

Salt


----------



## Sapper PE LS

V is for viral, and just cuz it is doesn't mean it's funny or clever


----------



## Jabert

Peps I


----------



## blybrook PE

And freddies


----------



## Jabert

Eastbound


----------



## Jabert

And


----------



## Jabert

Dwnw


----------



## blybrook PE

Down with the sickness!!!


----------



## akwooly

Meat


----------



## Sapper PE LS

W is for walking, a healthy mode of transportation


----------



## Jabert

Perms on a dude is weird


----------



## blybrook PE

Boom


----------



## blybrook PE

Headshot


----------



## blybrook PE

And


----------



## Sapper PE LS

X is for xenophobe, no idea what that is


----------



## akwooly

No one in my office has heard.


----------



## blybrook PE

Another


----------



## blybrook PE

That sux


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Y is for Yankee, a really expensive candle


----------



## blybrook PE

Prolly later this week


----------



## akwooly

Wait Vern doesn't send out letters anymore?


----------



## blybrook PE

Heard a few dot guys were taking it too


----------



## blybrook PE

Nope, Alicia's been doing it


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Z is for zoolander, a disturbingly funny movie


----------



## blybrook PE

Verns still around though

Edit - TOP

:bananalama:


----------



## blybrook PE

Verns the general secretary now iirc


----------



## akwooly

I would bug him everyday once I saw other states reporting results on this site.


----------



## blybrook PE

Alicia's license manager


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Aa is for Alcoholics Anonymous, who's membership will rise after results come out


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Ab is for blood type, a rare one indeed


----------



## Sapper PE LS

AC is for air conditioner, not running now


----------



## blybrook PE

Sap's loosing his mind in here (again)


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Ad is for alpha dog, woof


----------



## akwooly

Vernon got promoted I think.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Ae is for architect engineer firm, fleecing gov contracts since 1983


----------



## akwooly

Three guys I know of in my office took it. One is his third time. I'm afraid to ask him.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Af is for Afghanistan... Shudder


----------



## blybrook PE

Some cl trolls don't know how to read a map or written directions


----------



## blybrook PE

Gave the same one directions three different ways and they're still lost


----------



## akwooly

They prob don't know how to read period.


----------



## blybrook PE

Well I know Jason finally passed after his 3rd or 4th time a couple years back


----------



## blybrook PE

Likely not. They're 3 blocks away and can't find the place


----------



## blybrook PE

I could prolly throw a rock and hit their car


----------



## Jabert

Who's


----------



## Jabert

Huck


----------



## Jabert

Burn


----------



## Jabert

GREEK


----------



## blybrook PE

Finn?


----------



## Jabert

It'll


----------



## Jabert

Atco


----------



## Jabert

Huckleberry fob


----------



## akwooly

Dang I have to renew this year.


----------



## blybrook PE

Its all greek in here


----------



## Jabert

Huh


----------



## Jabert

Spa


----------



## Jabert

Yep


----------



## Jabert

What


----------



## blybrook PE

Yep, just filled out the paperwork myself


----------



## Jabert

Not me


----------



## akwooly

Greek yogurt


----------



## Jabert

Gotta pad dopey


----------



## blybrook PE

Online renewal is where its at!


----------



## Jabert

Yum


----------



## Jabert

Yah


----------



## Jabert

To


----------



## Jabert

The


----------



## Jabert

Top


----------



## Jabert

One more


----------



## Jabert

And another


----------



## Jabert

Let's do it


----------



## Jabert

Wets


----------



## Jabert

Is


----------



## Jabert

Huh


----------



## Jabert

Top time


----------



## Jabert

Can't count


----------



## blybrook PE

Less than 20 posts to 14k (i think)


----------



## Jabert

Yeah got it


----------



## Jabert

Seriously?


----------



## Jabert

Nah 12.5k


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Ag is for the class all the rednecks took in high school


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Ah is for got it


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Ai is for artificial intelligence the next step on the evolutionary ladder for computers


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Aj is a dyslexic jackass


----------



## akwooly

Bad rumors got spread about one of the Ag kids at my school. Something about a sheep.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

And enough of that


----------



## blybrook PE

Gave a guy an inflatable sheep for his birthday once


----------



## blybrook PE

Never cared to hear what he did with it


----------



## Sapper PE LS

So what is the count now?


----------



## blybrook PE

And one of the trolls showed up, one item sold


----------



## akwooly

My bro got one for his Bach party


----------



## blybrook PE

Somewhere around 12570


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I remember this sketchy dude I once sold a TV to off of craigslist... No no no buddy, I'll meet you at the mcd's parking lot. It's cool, no need to come to my house man... Seriously, I can load it in my car by myself.


----------



## blybrook PE

And somethings wrong with the tapatalk post count. Looking at a real puter, i got a few hundred to go yet


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Ah well I got a good wad of cash for it though


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Ok boys, I'm tired. Have fun closing it down


----------



## blybrook PE

I use a pay by minute phone and a disposable email


----------



## blybrook PE

Later Sap


----------



## blybrook PE

Off to eat and pack fer a while. Will return to check on thread statis


----------



## blybrook PE

NJmike

3941

akwooly

1551

blybrook PE

1437

Sapper

823

sycamore PE

749

Dexman PE

640

maryannette

590

knight1fox3

541

engineergurl

483

envirotex

337

Jabert

312

snickerd3

243

csb

218

jdsmith6

154

Sapper.

72

cement

71

Flyer_PE

40

Capt Worley PE

39

Dark Knight

39

SCarolinaNiki PE

37

Road Guy

35

Master slacker

34

NinjaPanther

34

Dleg

24

Ship Wreck

21

wilheldp_PE

20

TouchDown

19

Weavs33

17

baconbot

13

spambot

9

Supe

8

VTEnviro

7

mudpuppy

3

Judowolf PE

2

FLBuff PE

2

ChemENewbie

2

Florida Tom

2

cdcengineer

1

frazil

1

goodal

1

danadiva81

1

testee

1

YMZ PE

1


----------



## blybrook PE

time to do some decimation of this thread!


----------



## blybrook PE

not that the cl trolls are gone; all items are sold (thankfully)


----------



## blybrook PE

last one showed up in yoga pants... Too bad I didn't have a camera handy, was VERY nice (her BF was enjoying the view as well as I was)


----------



## blybrook PE

and back to the regular spam a thon


----------



## blybrook PE

darn phone calls interuppting the spamming


----------



## akwooly

Yoga!


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## akwooly

Pants!


----------



## blybrook PE

Yep, yoga


----------



## blybrook PE

bacon &amp; blow


----------



## akwooly

Hooker boots


----------



## blybrook PE

bacon &amp; blow with spam


----------



## akwooly

Booty shorts


----------



## blybrook PE

bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

now that I think about it, she did wear hooker style pac boots


----------



## blybrook PE

bacon &amp; blow


----------



## akwooly

Yoga pants


----------



## blybrook PE

bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## akwooly

Awesome!


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

I'll see if I can sneak a couple photos tomorrow when they pickup the desk


----------



## akwooly

Hooker boots!


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow

EDIT - TOP :bananalama:


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## akwooly

Do it!


----------



## blybrook PE

less than 300 posts to 14k


----------



## akwooly

Schlitzes


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## akwooly

Schlitzes


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow

EDIT - TOP

:bananalama:


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## akwooly

Pardon the interruption


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## akwooly

Pardon the interruption


----------



## akwooly

Pardon the interruption


----------



## blybrook PE

Whatcha got Wooly?


----------



## blybrook PE

ah, random inputs, good to see ya


----------



## akwooly

Nothing.


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## akwooly

Just like my kids


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

lol... Did you stop by LOWES


----------



## blybrook PE

and get yerself some bacon jerky?


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

setup


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow

edit - TOP

:bananalama:


----------



## akwooly

Boom


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## akwooly

Gives the assist to himself


----------



## blybrook PE

when this page is near the end, I'll give ya the setup for the next one


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## akwooly

Or would that be unassisted?


----------



## blybrook PE

Yeah, I sniped it


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## akwooly

My phone is about to die so I may not make it coach!


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hold in there!


----------



## akwooly

I'll try to hang


----------



## blybrook PE

just refresh in 3 minutes


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## akwooly

2%!


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

that's rough


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## akwooly

As long as my mom doesn't call!


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

don't answer it


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## akwooly

Nail biter


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## akwooly

Getting close


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## akwooly

Ally


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow

EDIT - SETUP!!!


----------



## akwooly

Oop

Edit toppa!


----------



## akwooly

Thanks Bly!


----------



## blybrook PE

There ya go; told ya you'd get the next one


----------



## blybrook PE

Yer welcome


----------



## blybrook PE

now get to a real puter and help spam!


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

I may call it quits when this thread hits 12,801


----------



## blybrook PE

at least for the night


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## akwooly

Plugging in phone but kiddos need attention.


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

give them the boob tube


----------



## akwooly

I'll be back!


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

sounds good; enjoy


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

TOP

:bananalama:


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers, bacon &amp; blow


----------



## Road Guy

Ill be glad when results rush is over....


----------



## blybrook PE

the site getting hit hard RG?


----------



## blybrook PE

better correct that one


----------



## blybrook PE

NJmike

3941

blybrook PE

1656

akwooly

1580

Sapper

823

sycamore PE

749

Dexman PE

640

maryannette

590

knight1fox3

541

engineergurl

483

envirotex

337

Jabert

312

snickerd3

243

csb

218

jdsmith6

154

Sapper.

72

cement

71

Flyer_PE

40

Capt Worley PE

39

Dark Knight

39

SCarolinaNiki PE

37

Road Guy

36

Master slacker

34

NinjaPanther

34

Dleg

24

Ship Wreck

21

wilheldp_PE

20

TouchDown

19

Weavs33

17

baconbot

13

spambot

9

Supe

8

VTEnviro

7

mudpuppy

3

FLBuff PE

2

ChemENewbie

2

Florida Tom

2

Judowolf PE

2

frazil

1

goodal

1

danadiva81

1

testee

1

YMZ PE

1

cdcengineer

1


----------



## blybrook PE

Looks like SAP has a chance to cross the 1k mark in this one! Go SAP!!!


----------



## blybrook PE

spam


----------



## blybrook PE

spam


----------



## blybrook PE

spam


----------



## blybrook PE

spam


----------



## blybrook PE

spam


----------



## blybrook PE

spam


----------



## blybrook PE

spam


----------



## blybrook PE

spam


----------



## blybrook PE

spam


----------



## blybrook PE

spam


----------



## blybrook PE

spam


----------



## blybrook PE

spam


----------



## blybrook PE

spam


----------



## blybrook PE

spam


----------



## blybrook PE

spam


----------



## blybrook PE

spam


----------



## blybrook PE

spam


----------



## blybrook PE

spam


----------



## blybrook PE

spam


----------



## blybrook PE

spam


----------



## blybrook PE

spam


----------



## blybrook PE

spam


----------



## blybrook PE

spam


----------



## blybrook PE

spam


----------



## blybrook PE

spam

setup


----------



## blybrook PE

TOP

:bananalama:


----------



## blybrook PE

spam


----------



## blybrook PE

spam


----------



## blybrook PE

spam


----------



## blybrook PE

spam


----------



## blybrook PE

spam


----------



## blybrook PE

spam


----------



## blybrook PE

spam


----------



## blybrook PE

spam


----------



## blybrook PE

spam


----------



## blybrook PE

spam


----------



## blybrook PE

spam


----------



## blybrook PE

spam


----------



## blybrook PE

spam


----------



## blybrook PE

spam


----------



## blybrook PE

spam


----------



## blybrook PE

spam


----------



## blybrook PE

spam


----------



## blybrook PE

spam


----------



## blybrook PE

spam


----------



## blybrook PE

spam


----------



## blybrook PE

and I'm done spamming for a while...

Only 50 posts to go until I hit 14k... It'll wait till tomorrow


----------



## akwooly

Must pass black dodge


----------



## akwooly

Must pass black dodge


----------



## akwooly

Must pass black dodge


----------



## akwooly

Must pass black dodge


----------



## akwooly

Must pass black dodge


----------



## akwooly

Must pass black dodge


----------



## akwooly

Must pass black dodge


----------



## akwooly

Must pass black dodge


----------



## akwooly

Must pass black dodge


----------



## akwooly

Must pass black dodge


----------



## akwooly

Must pass black dodge


----------



## akwooly

Must pass black dodge


----------



## akwooly

Must pass black dodge


----------



## akwooly

Must pass black dodge


----------



## akwooly

Must pass black dodge


----------



## akwooly

Must pass black dodge


----------



## akwooly

Must pass black dodge


----------



## akwooly

Must pass black dodge


----------



## akwooly

Must pass black dodge


----------



## akwooly

Must pass black dodge


----------



## akwooly

Must pass black dodge


----------



## akwooly

Must pass black dodge


----------



## akwooly

Must pass black dodge


----------



## akwooly

Must pass black dodge


----------



## akwooly

Must pass black dodge


----------



## akwooly

Must pass black dodge


----------



## akwooly

Pass left


----------



## akwooly

Top of circle


----------



## akwooly

One timer

Toppa


----------



## akwooly

Must pass black dodge


----------



## akwooly

Must pass black dodge


----------



## akwooly

Time to wash gym clothes.


----------



## akwooly

We in now boys.


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count


----------



## akwooly

Padding post count


----------



## akwooly

Bottom


----------



## akwooly

Top!


----------



## akwooly

Wife thinks I'm a nerd.


----------



## akwooly

She is not impressed with spam skillz.


----------



## akwooly

She will never understand.


----------



## akwooly

Need to do dishes to avoid divorce.


----------



## akwooly

One more


----------



## akwooly

One more


----------



## akwooly

One more


----------



## akwooly

Get some


----------



## akwooly

Get some


----------



## akwooly

One more


----------



## akwooly

One more


----------



## blybrook PE

Some women just won't understand


----------



## blybrook PE

I'm not in for long, off to pack up more boxes


----------



## blybrook PE

Later ya'll. This thread is about to get slaughtered


----------



## akwooly

Sgt. Slaughter


----------



## akwooly

Hammer time


----------



## akwooly

Hammer time


----------



## akwooly

Hammer time


----------



## akwooly

Hammer time


----------



## akwooly

Hammer time


----------



## akwooly

Hammer time


----------



## akwooly

Hammer time


----------



## akwooly

Hammer time


----------



## akwooly

Hammer time


----------



## akwooly

Hammer time


----------



## akwooly

Hammer time


----------



## akwooly

Hammer time


----------



## akwooly

Hammer time


----------



## akwooly

Hammer time


----------



## akwooly

Hammer time


----------



## akwooly

Hammer time


----------



## akwooly

Hammer time


----------



## akwooly

Hammer time


----------



## akwooly

Hammer time


----------



## akwooly

Hammer time


----------



## akwooly

Hammer time


----------



## akwooly

Hammer time


----------



## akwooly

Hammer time


----------



## akwooly

Hammer time


----------



## akwooly

Hammer time


----------



## akwooly

Hammer time


----------



## akwooly

Hammer time


----------



## akwooly

Hammer time


----------



## akwooly

Hammer time


----------



## akwooly

Hammer time


----------



## akwooly

Hammer time


----------



## akwooly

Hammer time


----------



## akwooly

Hammer time


----------



## akwooly

Set it up


----------



## akwooly

Boom toppa


----------



## akwooly

Less than 2k to go!


----------



## akwooly

Crunk


----------



## akwooly

Squat day tomorrow!


----------



## akwooly

Squats


----------



## akwooly

Squats


----------



## akwooly

Squats


----------



## akwooly

Squats


----------



## akwooly

Squats


----------



## akwooly

Squats


----------



## akwooly

Squats


----------



## akwooly

Squats


----------



## akwooly

Squats


----------



## akwooly

Squats


----------



## akwooly

Squats


----------



## akwooly

Squats


----------



## akwooly

Squats


----------



## akwooly

Squats


----------



## akwooly

Squats


----------



## akwooly

Squats


----------



## akwooly

Squats


----------



## akwooly

Squats


----------



## akwooly

Squats


----------



## akwooly

Squats


----------



## akwooly

Squats


----------



## akwooly

Squats


----------



## akwooly

Squats


----------



## akwooly

Squats


----------



## akwooly

Squats


----------



## akwooly

Squats


----------



## akwooly

Squats


----------



## akwooly

Squats


----------



## akwooly

Squats


----------



## akwooly

Squats


----------



## akwooly

Squats


----------



## akwooly

Squats


----------



## akwooly

Squats


----------



## akwooly

Squats


----------



## akwooly

Squats


----------



## akwooly

Squats


----------



## akwooly

Squats


----------



## akwooly

Squats


----------



## akwooly

Squats


----------



## cement

no


----------



## akwooly

Squats


----------



## akwooly

Squats


----------



## akwooly

Squats


----------



## akwooly

Squats


----------



## akwooly

Squats


----------



## akwooly

No


----------



## akwooly

Squats

EDIT: TOP!


----------



## akwooly

Snipe


----------



## akwooly

Laundry dry.


----------



## akwooly

Fold tomorrow


----------



## akwooly

Get to da choppa!


----------



## akwooly

Get to da choppa!


----------



## akwooly

Get to da choppa!


----------



## akwooly

Get to da choppa!


----------



## akwooly

Get to da choppa!


----------



## akwooly

Get to da choppa!


----------



## akwooly

Get to da choppa!


----------



## akwooly

Get to da choppa!


----------



## akwooly

Get to da choppa!


----------



## akwooly

Get to da choppa!


----------



## akwooly

Get to da choppa!


----------



## akwooly

Get to da choppa!


----------



## akwooly

Get to da choppa!


----------



## akwooly

Get to da choppa!


----------



## akwooly

Get to da choppa!


----------



## akwooly

Get to da choppa!


----------



## akwooly

Get to da choppa!


----------



## akwooly

Get to da choppa!


----------



## akwooly

Get to da choppa!


----------



## akwooly

Get to da choppa!


----------



## akwooly

Get to da choppa!


----------



## akwooly

Get to da choppa!


----------



## akwooly

Get to da choppa!


----------



## akwooly

Get to da choppa!


----------



## akwooly

Get to da choppa!


----------



## akwooly

Get to da choppa!


----------



## akwooly

Get to da choppa!


----------



## akwooly

Get to da choppa!


----------



## akwooly

Get to da choppa!


----------



## akwooly

Get to da choppa!


----------



## akwooly

Get to da choppa!


----------



## akwooly

Get to da choppa!


----------



## akwooly

Get to da choppa!


----------



## akwooly

Get to da choppa!


----------



## akwooly

Get to da choppa!


----------



## akwooly

Get to da choppa!


----------



## akwooly

Get to da choppa!


----------



## akwooly

Get to da choppa!


----------



## akwooly

Get to da choppa!


----------



## akwooly

Get to da choppa!


----------



## akwooly

Get to da choppa!


----------



## akwooly

Get to da choppa!


----------



## akwooly

Get to da choppa!


----------



## akwooly

Get to da choppa!


----------



## akwooly

Get to da choppa!


----------



## akwooly

Get to da choppa!


----------



## akwooly

Toppa!


----------



## akwooly

Get to da choppa!


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## akwooly

Wow early!


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## akwooly

Just a few


----------



## NJmike PE

Cant


----------



## akwooly

Before

TOPPA


----------



## NJmike PE

Sleep


----------



## NJmike PE

Too


----------



## akwooly

I hit


----------



## NJmike PE

Much


----------



## NJmike PE

Anticipation


----------



## akwooly

The rack


----------



## NJmike PE

Of


----------



## NJmike PE

Scores


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## akwooly

Just like Christmas


----------



## NJmike PE

0400 here


----------



## NJmike PE

Exactly


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## akwooly

Almost midnight


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## akwooly

Spam till midnight


----------



## NJmike PE

You guys did some real damage last night.


----------



## akwooly

Spam till midnight


----------



## akwooly

Spam till midnight


----------



## NJmike PE

Hoping


----------



## akwooly

Spam till midnight


----------



## NJmike PE

To


----------



## akwooly

Spam till midnight


----------



## NJmike PE

Move


----------



## akwooly

Spam till midnight


----------



## NJmike PE

Thread


----------



## NJmike PE

To


----------



## akwooly

Spam till midnight


----------



## NJmike PE

Within


----------



## akwooly

Spam till midnight


----------



## NJmike PE

1.5k


----------



## akwooly

Spam till midnight


----------



## NJmike PE

Of


----------



## akwooly

Spam till midnight


----------



## NJmike PE

Completion


----------



## akwooly

Tall order


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## akwooly

Spam till midnight


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## akwooly

Spam till midnight


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## akwooly

Spam till midnight


----------



## akwooly

Spam till midnight


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## akwooly

Spam till midnight


----------



## akwooly

Spam till midnight

TOPPA


----------



## NJmike PE

300 more


----------



## akwooly

Spam till midnight


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## akwooly

Spam till midnight


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## akwooly

Spam till midnight


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## akwooly

Spam till midnight


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## akwooly

Spam till midnight


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## akwooly

Spam till midnight


----------



## NJmike PE

East coast


----------



## NJmike PE

East coast


----------



## akwooly

Spam till midnight


----------



## NJmike PE

East coast


----------



## akwooly

Spam till midnight


----------



## NJmike PE

East coast


----------



## NJmike PE

East coast


----------



## akwooly

West coast


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## akwooly

Best coast


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## akwooly

Spam till midnight


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## akwooly

Spam till midnight


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## akwooly

Spam till midnight


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## akwooly

Spam till midnight


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## akwooly

Spam till midnight


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## akwooly

Spam till midnight


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## akwooly

Spam till midnight


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## akwooly

Spam till midnight


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## akwooly

Spam till midnight


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## akwooly

Peace I'm out


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## akwooly

Good night NJ


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## akwooly

Or good morning


----------



## NJmike PE

Good morning wooly


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Good night wooly


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Early morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

1.5k to go


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm tired now


----------



## NJmike PE

Gonna close my eyes for a little while


----------



## NJmike PE

Wake up call in 2 hrs


----------



## NJmike PE

Who


----------



## NJmike PE

Am


----------



## NJmike PE

I


----------



## NJmike PE

Kidding


----------



## NJmike PE

I


----------



## NJmike PE

Want


----------



## NJmike PE

To


----------



## NJmike PE

Get


----------



## NJmike PE

To


----------



## NJmike PE

5k


----------



## NJmike PE

Before


----------



## NJmike PE

Sunrise


----------



## NJmike PE

259


----------



## NJmike PE

258


----------



## NJmike PE

257


----------



## NJmike PE

256


----------



## NJmike PE

255


----------



## NJmike PE

254


----------



## NJmike PE

253


----------



## NJmike PE

252


----------



## NJmike PE

251


----------



## NJmike PE

250


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

New page

Top

:bananala:


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

New page

Top

:bananalama;


----------



## NJmike PE

175


----------



## NJmike PE

To


----------



## NJmike PE

Go


----------



## NJmike PE

To


----------



## NJmike PE

5k


----------



## NJmike PE

Today


----------



## NJmike PE

Is


----------



## NJmike PE

Going


----------



## NJmike PE

To


----------



## NJmike PE

Be


----------



## NJmike PE

A


----------



## NJmike PE

Good


----------



## NJmike PE

Day


----------



## NJmike PE

Hopefully t


----------



## NJmike PE

Today


----------



## NJmike PE

Is


----------



## NJmike PE

The


----------



## NJmike PE

Day


----------



## NJmike PE

For


----------



## NJmike PE

Exam


----------



## NJmike PE

Results


----------



## NJmike PE

In


----------



## NJmike PE

Nj


----------



## NJmike PE

Fingers


----------



## NJmike PE

Crossed


----------



## NJmike PE

I


----------



## NJmike PE

Just


----------



## NJmike PE

Realized


----------



## NJmike PE

That


----------



## NJmike PE

I


----------



## NJmike PE

Am


----------



## NJmike PE

The


----------



## NJmike PE

Only


----------



## NJmike PE

Person


----------



## NJmike PE

Here


----------



## NJmike PE

And


----------



## NJmike PE

That


----------



## NJmike PE

I


----------



## NJmike PE

Am


----------



## NJmike PE

Publicly


----------



## NJmike PE

Talking


----------



## NJmike PE

To


----------



## NJmike PE

Myself


----------



## NJmike PE

Yet


----------



## NJmike PE

I


----------



## NJmike PE

Have


----------



## NJmike PE

Been


----------



## NJmike PE

Quite


----------



## NJmike PE

Entertained


----------



## NJmike PE

New page

Top

:bananalama:


----------



## NJmike PE

124


----------



## NJmike PE

Posts


----------



## NJmike PE

To


----------



## NJmike PE

Go


----------



## NJmike PE

To


----------



## NJmike PE

Get


----------



## NJmike PE

To


----------



## NJmike PE

5k


----------



## NJmike PE

Posts


----------



## NJmike PE

Personally


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

50 minutes


----------



## NJmike PE

Until


----------



## NJmike PE

I


----------



## NJmike PE

Have


----------



## NJmike PE

To


----------



## NJmike PE

Get


----------



## NJmike PE

Up


----------



## NJmike PE

And


----------



## NJmike PE

Get


----------



## NJmike PE

Moving.


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

New page

Top

:bananalama:


----------



## NJmike PE

74


----------



## NJmike PE

73


----------



## NJmike PE

72


----------



## NJmike PE

71


----------



## NJmike PE

70


----------



## NJmike PE

69


----------



## NJmike PE

68


----------



## NJmike PE

67


----------



## NJmike PE

66


----------



## NJmike PE

65


----------



## NJmike PE

64


----------



## NJmike PE

63


----------



## NJmike PE

62


----------



## NJmike PE

61


----------



## NJmike PE

60


----------



## NJmike PE

I


----------



## NJmike PE

Think


----------



## NJmike PE

That


----------



## NJmike PE

I


----------



## NJmike PE

May


----------



## NJmike PE

Have


----------



## NJmike PE

A


----------



## NJmike PE

Problem


----------



## NJmike PE

I


----------



## NJmike PE

Think


----------



## NJmike PE

That


----------



## NJmike PE

I


----------



## NJmike PE

Am


----------



## NJmike PE

Addicted


----------



## NJmike PE

To


----------



## NJmike PE

Spammimg


----------



## NJmike PE

I


----------



## NJmike PE

Really


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't


----------



## NJmike PE

Stop


----------



## NJmike PE

39


----------



## NJmike PE

38


----------



## NJmike PE

27


----------



## NJmike PE

36


----------



## NJmike PE

35


----------



## NJmike PE

34


----------



## NJmike PE

33


----------



## NJmike PE

32


----------



## NJmike PE

31


----------



## NJmike PE

30


----------



## NJmike PE

29


----------



## NJmike PE

28


----------



## NJmike PE

27


----------



## NJmike PE

26


----------



## NJmike PE

25

Top

:bananalama:


----------



## NJmike PE

24


----------



## NJmike PE

23


----------



## NJmike PE

22


----------



## NJmike PE

21


----------



## NJmike PE

20


----------



## NJmike PE

19


----------



## NJmike PE

18


----------



## NJmike PE

17


----------



## NJmike PE

16


----------



## NJmike PE

15


----------



## NJmike PE

14


----------



## NJmike PE

13


----------



## NJmike PE

12


----------



## NJmike PE

11


----------



## NJmike PE

10


----------



## NJmike PE

9


----------



## NJmike PE

8


----------



## NJmike PE

7


----------



## NJmike PE

6


----------



## NJmike PE

5


----------



## NJmike PE

4


----------



## NJmike PE

3


----------



## NJmike PE

2


----------



## NJmike PE

1


----------



## NJmike PE

5k

:bananalama: :bananalama:


----------



## engineergurl

Is it over?


----------



## NJmike PE

Nooooo. 15k is the thread. Still 1223 posts to go. I just hit 5k personally


----------



## engineergurl

I just typed it to get to the end


----------



## NJmike PE

My bad


----------



## sycamore PE

Not over yet!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Well that was fun, and I actually did read every entry


----------



## Sapper PE LS

C is for cookie that's good enough for me


----------



## NJmike PE

That's crazy


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Doe a deer a tasty deer


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Ray my buddy who shot the deer


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Mi the guy who are the deer


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Fa, the distance to the deer


----------



## Sapper PE LS

So you gonna eat that deer


----------



## Sapper PE LS

La it doesn't rhyme with deer


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Ti a drink I drink with deer


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Doe makes bread to serve with deer


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Doe a wad of cold hard cash


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Ray the guy who took my cash


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Me the guy who has no cash


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Fa what I said when I had no cash


----------



## Sapper PE LS

So can I borrow a little cash


----------



## Sapper PE LS

La still can't rhyme with cash


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Tea a drink that is not cash


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Doe the cash I still don't have


----------



## Sapper PE LS

My hands are cold


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Woo hop that was a top baby


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I flipping hate autocorrect


----------



## Sapper PE LS

No you stupid phone you are not smarter than me


----------



## NJmike PE

Driving to work post


----------



## NJmike PE

14k by noon


----------



## sycamore PE

Have an early meeting that I have to somehow sound professional at with an awake toddler in the background. The timing sucks for all the engineers, but the marketing guy and program manager like it, so we keep meeting . . .

If it weren't for Curious George, I don't know how I'd do it.


----------



## Jdsmith PE

Are rules suspended?


----------



## Jdsmith PE

sycamore PE said:


> Have an early meeting that I have to somehow sound professional at with an awake toddler in the background. The timing sucks for all the engineers, but the marketing guy and program manager like it, so we keep meeting . . .
> 
> If it weren't for Curious George, I don't know how I'd do it.


Clifford is what works at my house.


----------



## sycamore PE

Post post post post


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Rules are suspended


----------



## Jdsmith PE

Syc, you might be the only Engineer in the country that's actually being productive this morning.


----------



## Jdsmith PE

Oh


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Nah, those of us who aren't waiting on results are still trying to be billable.


----------



## Jdsmith PE

This is gonna be fun!


----------



## Jdsmith PE

Sapper said:


> Nah, those of us who aren't waiting on results are still trying to be billable.




It's still too early for that Sapper!


----------



## Jdsmith PE

14k by noon?


----------



## Jdsmith PE

We can do that.


----------



## Jdsmith PE

No Problem


----------



## Jdsmith PE

that really isn't a challenge.


----------



## Jdsmith PE

perfect time to get that count up


----------



## Jdsmith PE

300


----------



## Jdsmith PE

299


----------



## Jdsmith PE

298


----------



## Jdsmith PE

297


----------



## Jdsmith PE

296


----------



## Jdsmith PE

295


----------



## Jdsmith PE

294


----------



## Jdsmith PE

293


----------



## Jdsmith PE

292


----------



## Jdsmith PE

291


----------



## Jdsmith PE

291


----------



## sycamore PE

I'm in a meeting. So no, I'm not being productive this morning.


----------



## Jdsmith PE

290


----------



## Jdsmith PE

sycamore PE said:


> I'm in a meeting. So no, I'm not being productive this morning.


More productive than I am!


----------



## Jdsmith PE

289


----------



## Jdsmith PE

288


----------



## Jdsmith PE

*287*


----------



## Jdsmith PE

286


----------



## Jdsmith PE

*285*


----------



## Jdsmith PE

284


----------



## Jdsmith PE

*283*


----------



## Jdsmith PE

282


----------



## Jdsmith PE

*281*


----------



## Jdsmith PE

280


----------



## Jdsmith PE

*279*


----------



## Jdsmith PE

278


----------



## Jdsmith PE

277, and I will pause at the page number.


----------



## Jdsmith PE

Had to check for results


----------



## Jdsmith PE

nothing yet


----------



## Jdsmith PE

274

Does it count if you get Top while rules are suspended? Doesn't quite seem fair.


----------



## Jdsmith PE

*273*


----------



## Jdsmith PE

272


----------



## Jdsmith PE

*271*


----------



## Jdsmith PE

270


----------



## Jdsmith PE

Its getting close, I can feel it!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Rules aren't simply suspended, they are abolished for the remainder of the thread, the whole point of this thread is to kill time while waiting for results. Results are now out, thread is now pointless. Kill it.


----------



## sycamore PE

But not all results are out. The PCS folks have another week to go!


----------



## Jdsmith PE

Still waiting


----------



## Jdsmith PE

Taps talk does make it way easier


----------



## Jdsmith PE

Tapatalk damn autocorrect


----------



## Jdsmith PE

Another post


----------



## Jdsmith PE

It's quick fire spam!


----------



## Jdsmith PE

263


----------



## Jdsmith PE

262


----------



## Jdsmith PE

261


----------



## Jdsmith PE

260


----------



## NJmike PE

sycamore PE said:


> But not all results are out. The PCS folks have another week to go!


That's not fair. Damn PCS


----------



## Jdsmith PE

259


----------



## Jdsmith PE

258


----------



## Jdsmith PE

257


----------



## Jdsmith PE

256


----------



## Jdsmith PE

255


----------



## Jdsmith PE

254


----------



## Jdsmith PE

253


----------



## Jdsmith PE

252


----------



## Jdsmith PE

251


----------



## Jdsmith PE

250


----------



## NJmike PE

I hate the PCS


----------



## NJmike PE

I hate the PCS


----------



## NJmike PE

I hate the PCS


----------



## NJmike PE

I hate the PCS


----------



## NJmike PE

I hate the PCS


----------



## NJmike PE

I hate the PCS


----------



## NJmike PE

I hate the PCS


----------



## NJmike PE

I hate the PCS


----------



## Jdsmith PE

NJmike said:


> sycamore PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> But not all results are out. The PCS folks have another week to go!
> 
> 
> 
> That's not fair. Damn PCS
Click to expand...



Fingers crossed NJ...


----------



## NJmike PE

I hate the PCS


----------



## NJmike PE

jdsmith6 said:


> NJmike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sycamore PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> But not all results are out. The PCS folks have another week to go!
> 
> 
> 
> That's not fair. Damn PCS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed NJ...
Click to expand...

Thanks, same goes to you jds


----------



## NJmike PE

I hate the PCS


----------



## NJmike PE

I hate the PCS


----------



## NJmike PE

I hate the PCS


----------



## NJmike PE

I hate the PCS


----------



## NJmike PE

I hate the PCS


----------



## Jdsmith PE

249


----------



## Jdsmith PE

248


----------



## Jdsmith PE

247


----------



## Jdsmith PE

246


----------



## Jdsmith PE

245


----------



## Jdsmith PE

244


----------



## Jdsmith PE

243


----------



## Jdsmith PE

242


----------



## Jdsmith PE

241


----------



## Jdsmith PE

240


----------



## Jdsmith PE

Can't


----------



## Jdsmith PE

Stop


----------



## Jdsmith PE

Hitting


----------



## Jdsmith PE

The


----------



## Jdsmith PE

Refresh


----------



## Jdsmith PE

Button


----------



## Jdsmith PE

Its


----------



## Jdsmith PE

Gonna


----------



## Jdsmith PE

Break


----------



## NJmike PE

I am contemplating shutting down the internet, knowing that the damn PCS will slow us down by at least another day


----------



## Jdsmith PE

230


----------



## Jdsmith PE

NJmike said:


> I am contemplating shutting down the internet, knowing that the damn PCS will slow us down by at least another day




Just take a liquid induced nap. We'll wake you up when your scores are released


----------



## NJmike PE

jdsmith6 said:


> NJmike said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am contemplating shutting down the internet, knowing that the damn PCS will slow us down by at least another day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just take a liquid induced nap. We'll wake you up when your scores are released
Click to expand...

I wish. bad part to working for a small private firm, tight budgets


----------



## Jdsmith PE

228


----------



## Jdsmith PE

227


----------



## Jdsmith PE

226


----------



## Jdsmith PE

225


----------



## Jdsmith PE

224


----------



## Jdsmith PE

223


----------



## Jdsmith PE

222


----------



## Jdsmith PE

221


----------



## Jdsmith PE

220


----------



## Jdsmith PE

219


----------



## Jdsmith PE

218


----------



## Jdsmith PE

217


----------



## Jdsmith PE

216


----------



## Jdsmith PE

215


----------



## Jdsmith PE

214


----------



## Jdsmith PE

213


----------



## Jdsmith PE

212


----------



## Jdsmith PE

211


----------



## Jdsmith PE

210


----------



## envirotex

morning post

did the rules go away again?


----------



## NJmike PE

yes


----------



## envirotex

oh ok


----------



## NJmike PE

thread goes away too in less than 1100 posts


----------



## envirotex

happy spamming then


----------



## envirotex

some else will probably show up to help shut it down


----------



## envirotex

then we go back to normal stb


----------



## envirotex

it's been a pretty good 10K then 15K this time


----------



## envirotex

i'll just keep posting for the set up


----------



## envirotex

i'll just keep posting for the set up


----------



## envirotex

i'll just keep posting for the set up


----------



## envirotex

i'll just keep posting for the set up


----------



## envirotex

i'll just keep posting for the set up


----------



## envirotex

i'll just keep posting for the set up


----------



## envirotex

i'll just keep posting for the set up

and there it is.

Top.


----------



## snickerd3

post


----------



## csb

What the hell happened in here last night?!


----------



## snickerd3

rules went out the window


----------



## csb

Yeesh!


----------



## sycamore PE

Guess I better get one last post in before this thing gets killed.


----------



## NJmike PE

that and I couldn't sleep around 3 am, so I spammed


----------



## blybrook PE

Syc, you should close the thread down


----------



## Jdsmith PE

post


----------



## Jdsmith PE

227


----------



## Jdsmith PE

226


----------



## Jdsmith PE

225


----------



## Jdsmith PE

224


----------



## Jdsmith PE

223


----------



## Jdsmith PE

221


----------



## Jdsmith PE

220


----------



## NJmike PE

post


----------



## Jdsmith PE

How much do traffic flaggers make?


----------



## NJmike PE

how much I am a Gigantic DoucheBag


----------



## Jdsmith PE

It doesn't matter as long as you include a conversion factor.


----------



## NJmike PE

metric or english?


----------



## engineergurl

Bacon butt


----------



## knight1fox3

Wow, now THAT was some serious spamming! Nice work!



sycamore PE said:


> PCS. . . I remember their slowness.





sycamore PE said:


> But not all results are out. The PCS folks have another week to go!





NJmike said:


> I hate the PCS


True that! :brickwall:


----------



## NinjaPanther

The NEW and IMPROVED 20K!


----------



## akwooly

Morning


----------



## Jdsmith PE

Welcome NP, always check the 10K, 15K or 20K. Its where we plot against all the newbs.


----------



## akwooly

NJ got busy last night


----------



## NJmike PE

morning wooly


----------



## Jdsmith PE

rules are gone!


----------



## Jdsmith PE

rules are gone!


----------



## akwooly

Sometime yesterday evening I passed 2k


----------



## Jdsmith PE

rules are gone!


----------



## NJmike PE

it's what to do when I can't sleep because I am disgusted with the PCS and their feet-dragging.


----------



## Jdsmith PE

F5


----------



## blybrook PE

Congrats on the 2k wooly


----------



## Jdsmith PE

akwooly said:


> Sometime yesterday evening I passed 2k




Congrats!


----------



## Jdsmith PE

*F5*


----------



## NJmike PE

akwooly said:


> Sometime yesterday evening I passed 2k


:band: :Banane36: :Banane35: :gora: arty-smiley-048: arty-smiley-048:


----------



## knight1fox3

Hmm...I wonder if NJ cares for PCS..... :dunno:


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Hmm...I wonder if NJ cares for PCS..... :dunno:


negative. uke:


----------



## Sapper PE LS

oh just peeking in between transitioning from one project to another.


----------



## Jdsmith PE

engineergurl said:


> Bacon butt




Not a bad one either!


----------



## NJmike PE

almost there


----------



## knight1fox3

"Hey PCS, where do you think you're gonna put a tree that big?"


----------



## Jdsmith PE

7


----------



## blybrook PE

Yep. It'll be a top fir someone


----------



## Jdsmith PE

assist


----------



## blybrook PE

Threads gone today


----------



## Jdsmith PE

assist 2


----------



## blybrook PE

Easily demolished


----------



## blybrook PE

Post

Edit - TOP

:bananalama:


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> "Hey PCS, where do you think you're gonna put a tree that big?"


LOL. exactly


----------



## NJmike PE

post


----------



## Jdsmith PE

nevermind


----------



## blybrook PE

Gotta go recycle the old dishwasher today...


----------



## Jdsmith PE

sounded bad


----------



## envirotex

nother post


----------



## Jdsmith PE

and another one


----------



## NJmike PE

:waitwall:


----------



## Jdsmith PE

Phase 5 - In full swing!


----------



## akwooly

Less than 1k to go. May not be around for finish


----------



## NJmike PE

:waitwall:


----------



## Sapper PE LS

If ever there was a time for full tilt spamming, this is it.


----------



## envirotex

get going then.


----------



## envirotex

i have more meeting prep


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## envirotex

don't they know that you can't actually get any work done if you're always getting ready for meetings?


----------



## envirotex

not only that, it's supposed to be at 7:30 AM.


----------



## envirotex

jdfknvend


----------



## Jdsmith PE

Spam


----------



## Jdsmith PE

Post


----------



## Jdsmith PE

*Florida really needs to hurry up!!!!!!*


----------



## Jdsmith PE

F5


----------



## Jdsmith PE

F5


----------



## Jdsmith PE

F5


----------



## csb

Post!


----------



## csb

Less than 1K to go!


----------



## Jdsmith PE

Was NY the only one to release so far today?


----------



## NJmike PE

:waitwall:


----------



## NJmike PE

i think so


----------



## Jdsmith PE

and one...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

good grief!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

we're gonna need more spamming


----------



## Jdsmith PE

I may just lose it if they don't give me results today!


----------



## Jdsmith PE

spam


----------



## Jdsmith PE

Spam


----------



## Jdsmith PE

F5


----------



## Jdsmith PE

*F5*


----------



## knight1fox3

Spam?


----------



## csb

spam


----------



## Jdsmith PE

Bacon


----------



## Jdsmith PE

Either way, if results come out today, I raiding my boss' fridge. Its always filled with CABs! Then calling in sick tomorrow!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Any more States out yet


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## Jdsmith PE

Absolutely ridiculous...


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost lunch time


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

almost top


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Maybe top


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

top


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

topp


----------



## Jdsmith PE

TX, KY, CA, IL, NY


----------



## knight1fox3

Spam just released results....

....it's not as good as bacon


----------



## Jdsmith PE

or hookers


----------



## Jdsmith PE

The states sure did start with a wimper this year!


----------



## Jdsmith PE

F5


----------



## Jdsmith PE

iexplorer should have a "Refresh this page every 15 seconds" setting.


----------



## akwooly

Depends on the hooker


----------



## NJmike PE

I hate the PCS

:waitwall:


----------



## akwooly

coffee


----------



## engineergurl

Bacon is better than spam


----------



## snickerd3

short meeting glad we didn't drive 3 hrs each way for that.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

engineergurl said:


> Bacon is better than spam


+1


----------



## NJmike PE

lunch post


----------



## snickerd3

almost lunch post


----------



## NJmike PE

I hate the PCS

:waitwall:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I got my results.


----------



## NJmike PE

Dexman PE said:


> I got my results.


thanks Dex. We missed you over these last 5k posts


----------



## snickerd3

closer to lunch


----------



## blybrook PE

NJmike

4615

akwooly

1858

blybrook PE

1714

Sapper

852

sycamore PE

755

Dexman PE

642

maryannette

590

knight1fox3

546

engineergurl

487

envirotex

356

Jabert

312

jdsmith6

305

snickerd3

247

csb

223

cement

72

Sapper.

72

Flyer_PE

40

Capt Worley PE

39

Dark Knight

39

SCarolinaNiki PE

37

Road Guy

36

NinjaPanther

35

Master slacker

34

Ship Wreck

28

Dleg

24

wilheldp_PE

20

TouchDown

19

Weavs33

17

baconbot

13

spambot

9

Supe

8

VTEnviro

7

mudpuppy

3

FLBuff PE

2

ChemENewbie

2

Florida Tom

2

Judowolf PE

2

cdcengineer

1

frazil

1

goodal

1

danadiva81

1

testee

1

YMZ PE

1


----------



## blybrook PE

NJ, you better get cracking if yer gonna get 1/3 of the posts in this thread before it's dead!


----------



## blybrook PE

now back to the regularly scheduled work day


----------



## snickerd3

simply having a wonderful christmas time


----------



## NJmike PE

blybrook PE said:


> NJ, you better get cracking if yer gonna get 1/3 of the posts in this thread before it's dead!


that's true. 385 to go.


----------



## NJmike PE

I hate the PCS

:waitwall:


----------



## NJmike PE

I hate the PCS

:waitwall:


----------



## NJmike PE

I hate the PCS

:waitwall:


----------



## NJmike PE

I hate the PCS

:waitwall:


----------



## NJmike PE

I hate the PCS

:waitwall:


----------



## NJmike PE

I hate the PCS

:waitwall:


----------



## NJmike PE

I hate the PCS

:waitwall:


----------



## NJmike PE

I hate the PCS

:waitwall:


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## snickerd3

NJmike said:


> I hate the PCS
> 
> :waitwall:


even once you pass it take NJ forever to had out the actual license


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

snickerd3 said:


> NJmike said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate the PCS
> 
> :waitwall:
> 
> 
> 
> even once you pass it take NJ forever to had out the actual license
Click to expand...

that doesn't surprise me either.


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

900 to go


----------



## snickerd3

NJmike said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate the PCS
> 
> :waitwall:
> 
> 
> 
> even once you pass it take NJ forever to had out the actual license
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that doesn't surprise me either.
Click to expand...

had a friend take an april test, passed and it wasn't until August that he got the #


----------



## sycamore PE

You aren't done with this thread yet, NJmike?


----------



## NJmike PE

this is true.


----------



## sycamore PE

Only took me about a month from passing to get my license.


----------



## sycamore PE

And that included time for Indiana to tell Wisconsin that I had passed the FE.


----------



## NJmike PE

I'll just be satisfied with the notification that I passed.


----------



## snickerd3

i had my license # the momment i found out i passed. thats how i found out i passed.


----------



## sycamore PE

Which I could have done before finding out my PE score, but I didn't realize I needed to email my digital verification to Indiana so that they could forward it to WI.


----------



## NJmike PE

I keep checking the NCEES, the PCS and state board license look-up page. Eventually, one of the three will show me something.


----------



## sycamore PE

I had sent the digital verification directly to WI, but they need it to come from another state. Since I could be forging the digital verification or something.


----------



## NJmike PE

that's crazy


----------



## sycamore PE

NJmike said:


> I keep checking the NCEES, the PCS and state board license look-up page. Eventually, one of the three will show me something.


You might have another few days


----------



## NJmike PE

Honestly, I feel like it will be tomorrow. april 2013, it took 4 days after first release for NJ, oct 2012, it took 2 days, and the same in 2011. So I am hoping that tomorrow is the day. I will be shocked if I found out today.


----------



## NJmike PE

sounds like North Carolina is out now too.


----------



## knight1fox3

jdsmith6 said:


> iexplorer should have a "Refresh this page every 15 seconds" setting.


I believe there's an add-on you can install depending on the version you are using. 



sycamore PE said:


> Only took me about a month from passing to get my license.


Ya about the same. Didn't get results until just after the New Year thanks to GD PCS. I believe near the end of the month I had my license. A month after that I had my NCEES record.


----------



## blybrook PE

Musta been a lot in AK who took the test. License search is currently down. They'll prolly fix it later


----------



## snickerd3

super close to lunch post


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I found out I passed on Jan 3rd from VA, a PCS state. But on the flip side, I was licensed on Jan 3rd, so that made it a little better.


----------



## NJmike PE

I hate the PCS

:waitwall:


----------



## snickerd3

finally warm in my cube


----------



## Sapper PE LS

And now, it's time to continue design of the most complicated damn interchange I've ever worked on.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

oh, and NJ called and said they lost the results... try again after the April exam.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

NJmike said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got my results.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks Dex. We missed you over these last 5k posts
Click to expand...

And I'm still 6th on the top posters list...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

This inspired by snickered's signature: Patients are measured by their weight.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Good afternoon Alaskans


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper said:


> oh, and NJ called and said they lost the results... try again after the April exam.


I wouldn't expect anything less


----------



## Sapper PE LS

You can call me Queen Bee


----------



## Sapper PE LS

and I'll rule, I'll rule, I'll rule


----------



## Sapper PE LS

let me live that fantasy


----------



## akwooly

We are just getting to work!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

We need 10 people in this thread and each of them to post 90 times.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

89


----------



## snickerd3

Sapper said:


> You can call me Queen Bee


i hear this song WAY TOO MUCH on the Radio


----------



## Sapper PE LS

88


----------



## Sapper PE LS

87, me too snick, that's why its stuck in my head


----------



## Sapper PE LS

86


----------



## Sapper PE LS

85


----------



## snickerd3

my pilates instructed had her baby this week.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

84


----------



## Sapper PE LS

83


----------



## Sapper PE LS

82


----------



## Sapper PE LS

81


----------



## Sapper PE LS

80


----------



## Sapper PE LS

79


----------



## Sapper PE LS

78


----------



## envirotex

there are 6, go out and get 4 more guys and it'll be a fair fight


----------



## Sapper PE LS

77


----------



## Sapper PE LS

76


----------



## Sapper PE LS

75


----------



## Sapper PE LS

74


----------



## envirotex

i like chris pine as kirk


----------



## snickerd3

leftover pizza for lunch


----------



## Sapper PE LS

73


----------



## envirotex

there. I said it.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

72


----------



## Sapper PE LS

71


----------



## Sapper PE LS

70


----------



## Sapper PE LS

69


----------



## envirotex

he'll never be the same as william shatner


----------



## Sapper PE LS

68


----------



## snickerd3

you are crazy sapper


----------



## Sapper PE LS

67


----------



## envirotex

but really who else are you going to get?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

66


----------



## Sapper PE LS

65


----------



## Sapper PE LS

64


----------



## Sapper PE LS

63


----------



## Sapper PE LS

62


----------



## envirotex

tunafish salad on sour dough for lunch


----------



## Sapper PE LS

61


----------



## envirotex

with a coke zero


----------



## Sapper PE LS

60


----------



## Sapper PE LS

59


----------



## Sapper PE LS

58


----------



## Sapper PE LS

57


----------



## Sapper PE LS

56


----------



## Sapper PE LS

55


----------



## Sapper PE LS

54


----------



## Sapper PE LS

53


----------



## Sapper PE LS

52


----------



## snickerd3

being more lactose intolerate as I get older


----------



## Sapper PE LS

51


----------



## Sapper PE LS

50


----------



## envirotex

and then there were five


----------



## Sapper PE LS

49


----------



## Sapper PE LS

48


----------



## Sapper PE LS

47


----------



## Sapper PE LS

46


----------



## Sapper PE LS

45


----------



## Sapper PE LS

44


----------



## Jdsmith PE

Back from lunch post!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

43


----------



## Sapper PE LS

42


----------



## Jdsmith PE

Post


----------



## Sapper PE LS

41


----------



## Jdsmith PE

spam


----------



## Sapper PE LS

40


----------



## envirotex

well i guess i'm out until later


----------



## Sapper PE LS

39


----------



## Sapper PE LS

38


----------



## Sapper PE LS

37


----------



## Sapper PE LS

36


----------



## Jdsmith PE

Anymore states while I was gone? Post


----------



## envirotex

y'all will probably have this finished by the time I get back.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

35


----------



## Sapper PE LS

34


----------



## Sapper PE LS

33


----------



## Sapper PE LS

32


----------



## Sapper PE LS

31


----------



## Sapper PE LS

30


----------



## Sapper PE LS

29


----------



## Sapper PE LS

28


----------



## Sapper PE LS

27


----------



## Sapper PE LS

26


----------



## Sapper PE LS

25


----------



## Sapper PE LS

24


----------



## Sapper PE LS

23


----------



## Sapper PE LS

22


----------



## Sapper PE LS

21


----------



## Sapper PE LS

20


----------



## Sapper PE LS

19


----------



## Sapper PE LS

18


----------



## Sapper PE LS

17


----------



## Sapper PE LS

16


----------



## Sapper PE LS

15


----------



## Sapper PE LS

14


----------



## Sapper PE LS

13


----------



## Sapper PE LS

12


----------



## Sapper PE LS

11


----------



## Sapper PE LS

10


----------



## Sapper PE LS

9


----------



## Sapper PE LS

8


----------



## Sapper PE LS

7


----------



## Sapper PE LS

6


----------



## Sapper PE LS

5


----------



## Sapper PE LS

4


----------



## Sapper PE LS

3


----------



## Sapper PE LS

2


----------



## Sapper PE LS

1


----------



## Jdsmith PE

post


----------



## Sapper PE LS

There, I've done my part


----------



## Jdsmith PE

Well done Sapper


----------



## Jdsmith PE

Spam


----------



## Jdsmith PE

Bacon


----------



## Jdsmith PE

My llama is broken


----------



## matt267 PE

jdsmith6 said:


> Bacon


I love bacon.


----------



## snickerd3

today is my friday!


----------



## Jdsmith PE

matt267 said:


> jdsmith6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon
> 
> 
> 
> I love bacon.
Click to expand...



Two words... Bacon Cinnamin Rolls... Well you get the point.


----------



## Jdsmith PE

snickerd3 said:


> today is my friday!




:band:


----------



## Jdsmith PE

snickerd3 said:


> today is my friday!




I'm pretty sure I'm going to have a cold tomorrow...


----------



## snickerd3

from partying a little too hard tonight?


----------



## akwooly

snickerd3 said:


> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can call me Queen Bee
> 
> 
> 
> i hear this song WAY TOO MUCH on the Radio
Click to expand...

Clear channel is killing music


----------



## Jdsmith PE

snickerd3 said:


> from partying a little too hard tonight?




Yeah, it was one of those 24 hour bugs.


----------



## Jdsmith PE

Record post thread in shortest time. That's pretty good.


----------



## Jdsmith PE

Let's


----------



## Jdsmith PE

Get


----------



## Jdsmith PE

This


----------



## Jdsmith PE

Thing


----------



## Jdsmith PE

going


----------



## snickerd3

post lunch post


----------



## Jdsmith PE

I still keep hitting F5 expecting it to change to FAIL...


----------



## Jdsmith PE

If I haven't told everyone this yet, you guys are the best! :group:


----------



## Jdsmith PE

Post


----------



## Jdsmith PE

Bacon Post


----------



## snickerd3

we already knew that


----------



## snickerd3

but thanks for the reminder


----------



## engineergurl

Going to the movies tonight


----------



## Capt Worley PE

post


----------



## Jdsmith PE

snickerd3 said:


> we already knew that




LOL


----------



## Jdsmith PE

engineergurl said:


> Going to the movies tonight




What movie?


----------



## Jdsmith PE

Throwing away my lunch bowl post


----------



## NJmike PE

I hate this waiting gate

I hate the PCS

:waitwall:


----------



## engineergurl

Hunger games 2


----------



## Jdsmith PE

The first one was great. Can't wait to see the second.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

can we multi post now?


----------



## Capt Worley PE

if so...post


----------



## Jdsmith PE

Rules are gone until finished...


----------



## Capt Worley PE

blech


----------



## Capt Worley PE

ok


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Capt Worley PE said:


> ok


ok


----------



## Jdsmith PE

Think we can get to 15K in the next 3 hours?


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Capt Worley PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok
> 
> 
> 
> ok
Click to expand...

ok


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Capt Worley PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok
> 
> 
> 
> ok
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok
Click to expand...

ok


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## Jdsmith PE

it


----------



## Jdsmith PE

isn't


----------



## Jdsmith PE

that


----------



## Jdsmith PE

far


----------



## Jdsmith PE

away


----------



## Jdsmith PE

Master slacker said:


> Post Toasties!




Toasty Posts!!


----------



## Jdsmith PE

Capt Worley PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok
> 
> 
> 
> ok
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok
Click to expand...

Ok


----------



## snickerd3

procratination is my friend...but sometimes mtulitasking produces my best work


----------



## Jdsmith PE

213


----------



## Jdsmith PE

214


----------



## Jdsmith PE

211


----------



## Jdsmith PE

209


----------



## Jdsmith PE

207


----------



## Capt Worley PE

aisle 15


----------



## Jdsmith PE

210


----------



## Capt Worley PE

sssssssssssssssss


----------



## Jdsmith PE

TOP!


----------



## Jdsmith PE

1


----------



## Jdsmith PE

2


----------



## Jdsmith PE

3


----------



## Jdsmith PE

4


----------



## Jdsmith PE

5


----------



## Jdsmith PE

6


----------



## Jdsmith PE

7


----------



## roadwreck

I thought there was a no double post rule in this thread? :huh:


----------



## NJmike PE

no rules now


----------



## Jdsmith PE

I'm trying to keep it to a minimum. But I keep putting the zero in the denominator...


----------



## blybrook PE

roadwreck said:


> I thought there was a no double post rule in this thread? :huh:


Sap suspended the rules when results started trickling out. Now its a race to kill this thread before the last state releases them.

Not that this thread has long to live anyway.

:bananalama:


----------



## Sapper PE LS

kill it!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

attack....kill!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Finish HIM!


----------



## NJmike PE

chopper, sick balls.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Off with its head!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Call in a 187 on this thread


----------



## NJmike PE

sweep the leg! do you have a problem with that Mr. Lawrence?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Call in the dogs and put out the fires, this thread is finished.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Sulu, set coordinates for completion.


----------



## snickerd3

soon


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Cry havoc and let slip the dogs of war!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Fill each minute with sixty seconds of spamming fun


----------



## Jdsmith PE

This is close


----------



## Jdsmith PE

I am going to have to stick around for the end!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I'm surprised it hasn't gotten insane fast yet. Normally, by this point, it is flying by so quick, it is blurring.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

We need a stats update.


----------



## snickerd3

cost estimate break


----------



## NJmike PE

I should know the answer to this, but which states are covered by the PCS?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I think it is VA, NJ, CT, PA and a couple others.


----------



## NJmike PE

yeah, its those couple others that I am interested in, mainly because AZ just posted and I thought that they were one.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

https://www.pcshq.com/?page=engineeringandrelatedfields


----------



## NJmike PE

thanks.


----------



## engineergurl

Now?


----------



## engineergurl

Or now?


----------



## NJmike PE

as opposed to later?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

EG! Talk to us girl! What's been going on?


----------



## engineergurl

Let's see... remodeled the kitchen this month


----------



## engineergurl

Trying to get on permanent with the school


----------



## snickerd3

is it time to leave yet?


----------



## engineergurl

Found a new cross fit gym


----------



## snickerd3

good news


----------



## engineergurl

I ate lots of turkey


----------



## engineergurl

Think I won't eat turkey again until after the new year


----------



## snickerd3

so much to do so little time


----------



## engineergurl

I just got 5 meeting cancellation notices


----------



## snickerd3

simply having a wonderful christmas time


----------



## engineergurl

Dang it snick I just got that out of my head from the last time I read it somewhere


----------



## snickerd3

sorry


----------



## snickerd3

trying to get it out of my head


----------



## engineergurl

I have all tasks pending others... good time to spam and him the song I guess


----------



## snickerd3

so happy today is my friday


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Good to have you back EG.


----------



## NJmike PE

I hate the PCS

:waitwall:


----------



## NJmike PE

I hate the PCS

:waitwall:


----------



## NJmike PE

I hate the PCS

:waitwall:


----------



## NJmike PE

I hate the PCS

:waitwall:


----------



## NJmike PE

I hate the PCS

:waitwall:


----------



## NJmike PE

I hate the PCS

:waitwall:


----------



## snickerd3

i'm begining to think you hate PCS


----------



## NJmike PE

just a little


----------



## Jdsmith PE

Hang in there NJ...


----------



## NJmike PE

oklahoma just checked in


----------



## snickerd3

obsessive complusive are we?


----------



## engineergurl

Were they in a red fringed surrey of a smaller size?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

NJ, I feel your pain, that is why I created this 10k business to begin with years ago, and it's just sort of stuck around all these years. Spam away my friend, spam away.


----------



## snickerd3

going shopping tomorrow


----------



## NJmike PE

and I do appreciate it Sapper. I will be so thrilled when it is all over.


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## engineergurl

Bacon


----------



## blybrook PE

Hookers


----------



## NJmike PE

always room for bacon


----------



## Jdsmith PE

Sapper said:


> NJ, I feel your pain, that is why I created this 10k business to begin with years ago, and it's just sort of stuck around all these years. Spam away my friend, spam away.




It was a great idea Sapper!


----------



## Jdsmith PE

Blow


----------



## snickerd3

break time


----------



## Jdsmith PE

T - 1 hour


----------



## snickerd3

same here


----------



## blybrook PE

And another


----------



## NJmike PE

post


----------



## snickerd3

another day another dollar


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Checking in.


----------



## NJmike PE

^ it's about time.


----------



## snickerd3

checking out...soon at least


----------



## csb

Can I get drunk about getting passing results back in 2008?


----------



## snickerd3

you betcha!


----------



## NJmike PE

csb said:


> Can I get drunk about getting passing results back in 2008?


yes


----------



## blybrook PE

NJ hasn't killed this thing yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

nah. I have been trying to show some billable work between F5 on all the different pages. Have I mentioned that I hate the PCS?


----------



## NJmike PE

However, I am ready to drive a stake through its heart.


----------



## NJmike PE

then again, one this thread is dead (poetry), where will I post while I continue to wait for the damn PCS


----------



## NJmike PE

bacon, hookers, blow


----------



## NJmike PE

bacon, hookers, blow


----------



## NJmike PE

bacon, hookers, blow


----------



## NJmike PE

bacon, hookers, blow


----------



## NJmike PE

bacon, hookers, blow


----------



## NJmike PE

bacon, hookers, blow


----------



## NJmike PE

bacon, hookers, blow


----------



## NJmike PE

bacon, hookers, blow


----------



## NJmike PE

bacon, hookers, blow


----------



## NJmike PE

bacon, hookers, blow


----------



## NJmike PE

copy, paste, post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy, paste, post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy, paste, post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy, paste, post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy, paste, post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy, paste, post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy, paste, post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy, paste, post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy, paste, post


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

post


----------



## NJmike PE

post


----------



## NJmike PE

post


----------



## NJmike PE

post


----------



## NJmike PE

post


----------



## envirotex

copy, paste, post


----------



## envirotex

copy, paste, post


----------



## envirotex

copy, paste, post


----------



## envirotex

copy, paste, post


----------



## envirotex

copy, paste, post


----------



## envirotex

copy, paste, post


----------



## envirotex

copy, paste, post


----------



## Jdsmith PE

1


----------



## Jdsmith PE

2


----------



## Jdsmith PE

3


----------



## Jdsmith PE

4


----------



## Jdsmith PE

5


----------



## Jdsmith PE

5


----------



## Jdsmith PE

4


----------



## Jdsmith PE

3


----------



## Jdsmith PE

2


----------



## Jabert

i can now fully commit to spamming... passed the PE and finished teaching my class at the same time.... time to celebrate!!!!


----------



## Jdsmith PE

1


----------



## Jabert

Kisco


----------



## Jdsmith PE

Jabert said:


> i can now fully commit to spamming... passed the PE and finished teaching my class at the same time.... time to celebrate!!!!


you better hurry up...
Congrats jabbert


----------



## Jabert

Ktbs


----------



## Jabert

Harsh


----------



## Jabert

Wrath


----------



## Jabert

Icon


----------



## Jabert

Inge


----------



## Jabert

Yeah


----------



## Jabert

Rob


----------



## Jabert

Ovum


----------



## Jabert

Oxymoron


----------



## Jabert

Irreversible


----------



## Jabert

Urethritis


----------



## Jdsmith PE

Damn autocorrect


----------



## Jabert

Ran


----------



## Jabert

Pocus


----------



## Jabert

Hocus


----------



## Jabert

Pocus


----------



## Jabert

Hocus


----------



## Jabert

Pocus


----------



## Jabert

Banana


----------



## Jabert

Oxides


----------



## Jabert

Plastic


----------



## Jabert

Paycheck


----------



## Jabert

Odin


----------



## Jabert

Dulcet


----------



## Jabert

Raise


----------



## Jabert

For


----------



## Jabert

Passing


----------



## Jabert

PE


----------



## Jabert

Not


----------



## Jabert

For


----------



## Jabert

Jabert


----------



## Jabert




----------



## Jabert

Oh well


----------



## Jabert

Spell


----------



## Jabert

Spam


----------



## Jabert

Bacon


----------



## Jabert

Bubba


----------



## Jabert

Hotep


----------



## Jabert

Elvis


----------



## Jabert

Is


----------



## Jabert

Alive


----------



## Jdsmith PE

This


----------



## Jabert

In


----------



## Jdsmith PE

Thread


----------



## Jabert

A


----------



## Jdsmith PE

Is


----------



## Jabert

Nursing


----------



## Jdsmith PE

Done


----------



## Jabert

Home


----------



## Jabert

Scared


----------



## Jdsmith PE

Today


----------



## Jabert

Of


----------



## Jabert

Mummies


----------



## Jabert

Watch


----------



## Jabert

Out


----------



## Jabert

Dude


----------



## Jabert

Mummies


----------



## Jabert

Are


----------



## Jabert

Scary


----------



## Jabert

Yankees


----------



## Jabert

Suck


----------



## Jabert

Notify


----------



## Jabert

Yo


----------



## Jabert

Chillren


----------



## Jabert

Jago


----------



## Jabert

Perez


----------



## Jabert

Kazoo


----------



## Jabert

Os


----------



## Jabert

Slothful


----------



## Jabert

Sloth


----------



## Jabert

Slow


----------



## Jabert

Fast


----------



## Jabert

Hot


----------



## Jabert

Cold


----------



## Jabert

High


----------



## Jabert

Low


----------



## Jabert

Tasty


----------



## Jabert

Mnasty


----------



## Jabert

Booth


----------



## Jabert

Tooth


----------



## Jabert

Ruth


----------



## Jabert

Yeah


----------



## Jabert

Sob


----------



## Jabert

Sub


----------



## Jabert

Hub


----------



## Jabert

Cub


----------



## Jabert

Rub


----------



## Jabert

Club


----------



## Jabert

Slid w


----------



## Jabert

Fifteen k yet


----------



## Jabert

Pick


----------



## Jabert

Sick


----------



## Jabert

Rick


----------



## Jabert

Chick's


----------



## Jabert

Tag


----------



## akwooly

final 5 hundy


----------



## Jabert

Bash


----------



## Jabert

Cash


----------



## Jabert

ALMOST


----------



## akwooly

only have 5 mins


----------



## Jabert

There


----------



## Jabert

Orioles


----------



## Jabert

Pozo


----------



## Jabert

Ovid


----------



## Jabert

Pose


----------



## Jabert

Closer


----------



## Jabert

To


----------



## Jabert

Dah


----------



## Jabert

Finish


----------



## akwooly

banger


----------



## Jabert

Line


----------



## Jabert

Will


----------



## akwooly

brawler


----------



## Jabert

Us


----------



## Jabert

There


----------



## Jabert

Don't


----------



## Jabert

Worry


----------



## Jabert

Samsung


----------



## blybrook PE

And another


----------



## Jabert

Has


----------



## akwooly

brew


----------



## Jabert

Drag


----------



## Jabert

Typing


----------



## blybrook PE

NJmike said:


> then again, one this thread is dead (poetry), where will I post while I continue to wait for the damn PCS


You'll find elsewhere


----------



## akwooly

freezing rain in Anch?


----------



## blybrook PE

Getting closer to being done


----------



## Jabert

I'm


----------



## Jabert

Freezing


----------



## Jabert

In


----------



## Jabert

New


----------



## Jabert

York


----------



## Jabert

Can't


----------



## Jabert

Take


----------



## Jabert

No


----------



## Jabert

MO


----------



## Jabert

Gob


----------



## Jabert

Love


----------



## blybrook PE

akwooly said:


> freezing rain in Anch?


Yep, lots of it

Currently warm enuf that its melting off the truck and refreezing as it hits the ground.

So much fer taking the dishwasher to the recycling center tonight


----------



## Jabert

Beer


----------



## Jabert

Gonna


----------



## Jabert

Drank


----------



## Jabert

Dat


----------



## Jabert

Sheet


----------



## Jabert

Now


----------



## Jabert

KFC ugh ufo etc hah musk


----------



## blybrook PE

Offices are closing early again. Had I completed the move, woulda been working from home


----------



## Jabert

Oxon


----------



## Jabert

Quantity


----------



## Jabert

Oxymoron


----------



## Jabert

Steak


----------



## blybrook PE

Play driving around later by ear after going home


----------



## Jabert

Wake


----------



## Jabert

Lake


----------



## Jabert

Shave


----------



## blybrook PE

Work towards top


----------



## Jabert

Grave


----------



## Jabert

Loop


----------



## blybrook PE

Another


----------



## Jabert

Poop


----------



## Jabert

Stop


----------



## Jabert

Pop


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## Jabert

Cop


----------



## blybrook PE

Don't forget to mark yer tops!


----------



## Jabert

Sip


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## Jabert

Kick


----------



## Jabert

Sick


----------



## Jabert

Wick


----------



## Jabert

Melvin


----------



## Jabert

Kelvin


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## Jabert

Tesla


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## Jabert

Edison


----------



## NJmike PE

Unicorns and rainbows


----------



## Jabert

Westinghouse


----------



## Jabert

Getzville


----------



## Jabert

Lessons


----------



## Jabert

Pocus


----------



## akwooly

be safe bly!


----------



## Jabert

Rack


----------



## Jabert

Pal


----------



## Jabert

Sal


----------



## Jabert

Lynn


----------



## Jabert

Sob


----------



## Jabert

Jab


----------



## Jabert

Pam


----------



## Jabert

Cam


----------



## Jabert

Allen


----------



## Jabert

Pal


----------



## Jabert

Saints


----------



## Jabert

Who


----------



## Jabert

Dat


----------



## Jabert

Seashells


----------



## Jabert

Oak


----------



## Jabert

Pole


----------



## Jabert

Suck


----------



## Jabert

Suckv


----------



## Jabert

Lek


----------



## Jabert

Pal


----------



## Jabert

Pal


----------



## Jabert

Jam


----------



## Jabert

Sown


----------



## Jabert

Sip Pam


----------



## blybrook PE

Getting closer


----------



## Jabert

Pam


----------



## Jabert

Pete


----------



## akwooly

SEE IF i can hold out


----------



## akwooly

couple more


----------



## akwooly

spamalama


----------



## akwooly

someone jammed the copier and left it


----------



## blybrook PE

:bananalama:


----------



## sycamore PE

Still not done yet?


----------



## Jabert

Lol


----------



## Jabert

That's v thev speedy


----------



## Jabert

Fastest


----------



## Jabert

Soapbox y


----------



## Jabert

What


----------



## Jabert

Signet


----------



## Jabert

Pets


----------



## sycamore PE

Potatos


----------



## akwooly

need syc help to finish


----------



## Jabert

Quell


----------



## Jabert

Smell


----------



## Jabert

Hell


----------



## sycamore PE

Twinkies


----------



## Jabert

Shell


----------



## Jabert

Bell


----------



## Jabert

Kell


----------



## sycamore PE

Reese's peanut butter cups


----------



## Jabert

Smell


----------



## akwooly

frosty


----------



## akwooly

syc has a sweet tooth


----------



## sycamore PE

Reese's peanut butter cups and bacon


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## Jabert

Hello


----------



## sycamore PE

Reese's peanut butter cups and bacon


----------



## Jabert

Halo


----------



## NJmike PE

At this rate, this thing will be dead in an hour


----------



## akwooly

couple more


----------



## Jabert

Spot


----------



## Jabert

Slot


----------



## Jabert

Cot


----------



## akwooly

sweet and savory


----------



## Jabert

Hot


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Jabert

Hajj


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## akwooly

chocolate covered bacon


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## akwooly

kill it


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## akwooly

another another


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## akwooly

knock it down


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## akwooly

bolt


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## akwooly

dang


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## akwooly

back to work


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## sycamore PE

Reese's peanut butter cups and bacon


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## sycamore PE

Reese's peanut butter cups and bacon


----------



## akwooly

one more


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Jabert

Use


----------



## engineergurl

My guess is this will be done soon


----------



## akwooly

ok you talked me into it


----------



## sycamore PE

Reese's peanut butter cups and bacon


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## akwooly

must not stare at EG avatar


----------



## sycamore PE

Reese's peanut butter cups and bacon


----------



## NJmike PE

Good guess eg


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## sycamore PE

Reese's peanut butter cups and bacon


----------



## akwooly

makes me want bacon


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## engineergurl

Not going to the movies anymore...


----------



## blybrook PE

Yep. It'll be over quickly


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon and a$$. My two favs


----------



## sycamore PE

Reese's peanut butter cups and bacon


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Jabert

MA


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

Sry to hear that EG


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Jabert

Jago


----------



## sycamore PE

Reese's peanut butter cups and bacon


----------



## Jabert

Lek


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Jabert

Duff


----------



## sycamore PE

Reese's peanut butter cups and bacon


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Jabert

Did


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Jabert

Cuffs


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## engineergurl

I priced cows today


----------



## Jabert

Lsu


----------



## roadwreck

engineergurl said:


> My guess is this will be done soon






NJmike said:


> Good guess eg






I wouldn't be so sure...

:asthanos:


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Jabert

Ken


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Jabert

Jab


----------



## sycamore PE

Reese's peanut butter cups and bacon


----------



## Jabert

Grit


----------



## Jabert

Mic


----------



## Jabert

Keno


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Jabert

Eggshell


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Jabert

Ken


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Jabert

Fix


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Jabert

Offer


----------



## sycamore PE

Reese's peanut butter cups and bacon


----------



## Jabert

Whys


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Jabert

Did


----------



## sycamore PE

Reese's peanut butter cups and bacon


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Jabert

Odin


----------



## Jabert

Using


----------



## sycamore PE

Reese's peanut butter cups and bacon


----------



## Jabert

Issues


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Jabert

Oak


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Jabert

Oak


----------



## Jabert

PE


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## sycamore PE

Reese's peanut butter cups and bacon


----------



## Jabert

Yeah


----------



## Jabert

Hajj


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Jabert

Oak


----------



## sycamore PE

Reese's peanut butter cups and bacon


----------



## Jabert

Me


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Jabert

Me


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## sycamore PE

No PE for you!


----------



## Jabert

Is


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Jabert

So


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Jabert

Jesus


----------



## sycamore PE

Reese's peanut butter cups and bacon


----------



## Jabert

Jago


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Jabert

Lek


----------



## sycamore PE

Reese's peanut butter cups and bacon


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Jabert

Did


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Jabert

Buzz


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Jabert

Aid


----------



## sycamore PE

Reese's peanut butter cups and bacon


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Jabert

Jay


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Jabert

Hajj


----------



## Jabert

Oak


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## engineergurl

Moo cow meat for the freezer


----------



## Jabert

Posh


----------



## blybrook PE

Ya'll nearly done!!!


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## sycamore PE

Reese's peanut butter cups and bacon


----------



## Jabert

Oath


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

Finish it off!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

What's going on here?


----------



## Jabert

Pock


----------



## sycamore PE

Reese's peanut butter cups and bacon


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Jabert

Sock


----------



## Jabert

Rock


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## sycamore PE

Reese's peanut butter cups and bacon


----------



## Jabert

Pozo


----------



## engineergurl

They had pork too....


----------



## knight1fox3

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Jabert

Ktbs


----------



## sycamore PE

Reese's peanut butter cups and bacon


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Jabert

Spendable


----------



## Jabert

Hajj


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## knight1fox3

One for the money


----------



## sycamore PE

Reese's peanut butter cups and bacon


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Jabert

Lsu


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## sycamore PE

Reese's peanut butter cups and bacon


----------



## blybrook PE

Get ready


----------



## Jabert

Lad


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## knight1fox3

Two to get ready


----------



## Jabert

Cad


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

And let it go!!


----------



## sycamore PE

Reese's peanut butter cups and bacon


----------



## Jabert

Sad


----------



## engineergurl

And chickens in the spring once their house is built!


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Jabert

Bad


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## knight1fox3

I have a bad feeling about this...


----------



## Jabert

Lsu


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Jabert

Lsu


----------



## sycamore PE

Reese's peanut butter cups and bacon


----------



## knight1fox3

Could go south on us...


----------



## Jabert

Lsu


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

Just over 100 to go!!!


----------



## Jabert

Lsu


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## sycamore PE

Reese's peanut butter cups and bacon


----------



## Jabert

Lsu


----------



## knight1fox3

Stand by ion control....


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Jabert

Lsu


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Jabert

Lsu


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

Never goes South


----------



## knight1fox3

Top?


----------



## knight1fox3

Can always go south...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Hey! What's going on here!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Okay, okay fun's over admins and mods, we are finishing this!

Thread reopened.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Way to kill the momentum guys...


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Gonna finish this thing


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Sapper PE LS

How many more?


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

60


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

49


----------



## blybrook PE

Less than 50


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

It was funny!


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

Should relock it till EG comes back so she can help kill it


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

Otherwise it'll b dead in minutes


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

Add a couple more


----------



## blybrook PE

Am past 14k now


----------



## NJmike PE

Did I get to 5k thread posts?


----------



## blybrook PE

And spam


----------



## blybrook PE

Another


----------



## NJmike PE

Can you check the count bly?


----------



## blybrook PE

Don't know, hard to see in tapatalk


----------



## blybrook PE

Have to b on a real puter


----------



## NJmike PE

Ok. I should be close


----------



## blybrook PE

Will trt


----------



## akwooly

whoa


----------



## Jabert

Idiot


----------



## Jabert

Kick


----------



## Jabert

Jab


----------



## blybrook PE

Nope, yer shy by 120


----------



## akwooly

take it home


----------



## Jabert

Lsu


----------



## Jabert

Lsu


----------



## Jabert

Lsu


----------



## blybrook PE

Correction, 140


----------



## NJmike PE

Well that ends that idea


----------



## Jabert

Lsu


----------



## akwooly

move it


----------



## Jabert

Ism


----------



## Jabert

Lsu


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

But its nearly done


----------



## Jabert

Duff


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## akwooly

nail it


----------



## Jabert

Pock


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

Spam

EDIT- GOT the 15k!!!


----------



## Jabert

Sick


----------



## akwooly

nail it


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## Jabert

Lsu


----------



## Jabert

Oxides


----------



## Jabert

Oct


----------



## Jabert

Posh


----------



## Jabert

Oct


----------



## Jabert

DHL


----------



## Jabert

Oak


----------



## Jabert

Arch


----------



## Jabert

Posh


----------



## Jabert

Rosh


----------



## blybrook PE

Woohoo, got the 15k post!!! Yippie!!!


----------



## Jabert

Tosh


----------



## Jabert

Icy


----------



## Jabert

Icy


----------



## blybrook PE

And now it'll get locked


----------



## Jabert

Damn!!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Bunch a funny guys


----------



## blybrook PE

NJmike

4865

akwooly

1892

blybrook PE

1759

Sapper

972

sycamore PE

794

Dexman PE

644

Jabert

602

maryannette

590

knight1fox3

556

engineergurl

507

jdsmith6

379

envirotex

373

snickerd3

282

csb

224

cement

72

Sapper.

72

Capt Worley PE

49

Flyer_PE

40

Dark Knight

39

SCarolinaNiki PE

37

Road Guy

36

Master slacker

35

NinjaPanther

35

Ship Wreck

28

Dleg

24

wilheldp_PE

20

TouchDown

19

Weavs33

17

baconbot

13

spambot

9

Supe

8

VTEnviro

7

mudpuppy

3

Florida Tom

2

Judowolf PE

2

FLBuff PE

2

roadwreck

2

ChemENewbie

2

cdcengineer

1

matt267

1

frazil

1

goodal

1

danadiva81

1

testee

1

YMZ PE

1


----------



## NJmike PE

So that's it, huh


----------



## blybrook PE

You know you enjoyed it SAP!


----------



## blybrook PE

Pretty much, Sap is likely to lock it down any minute


----------



## blybrook PE

an admin might throw in a final post count after its locked


----------



## blybrook PE

Later ya'll Till the next spam fest...


----------



## NJmike PE

Was fun


----------



## Jabert

sooo close! 15001  . nice job bly!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Now we lock it


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I think the rules said two winners, one for the person who posts the 10,000th post and one for most tops of pages... I'm on my phone and right no way in hell I'm going to hit the previous button that many times to count all the tops and get back to the original rules to confirm. And because circumstances changed when Dex turned it into 15k. And since it's my thread anyway, there is only one winner and it's NJMike. Dude like seriously broke some damn records for all time most spam in the 5/10/15k's and probably even a board record of most posts in the shortest amount of time. PM me and we will discuss your prize. I have an idea.


----------



## Road Guy

Congrats! And may the odds be ever in yr favor (or some shit like that)


----------

